# ~~> Slimming World Diet Support Thread 2011 <~~ (Part 2!)



## Kate&Lucas

Hiya everyone! Here's the new thread for us Slimming World ladies, EternalRose is unfortunately unable to update so I've taken over the group, (since SW is taking over my life :haha:)

Let me know your details!

*Slimming World blinkies - courtesy of Jac!*​ 
*Extra Easy:*


*Kate (Kate&Lucas) - started 4.1.11*
*Starting weight - 20st*
*Short-term goal - 17st*
*Current weight - 17st 10lbs*

*Vikki (firstprincess) - started 14.1.11*
*Starting weight - 13st 7lbs*
*Loss so far - 6lbs*

*Truly_Blessed - started 26.5.10*
*Starting weight - 12st 9lbs*
*Goal - 10st 'something' *
*Loss so far - 1st 2.5lbs*

*Sarah (africaqueen) - started 5.5.10*
*Starting weight - 18st 4lbs*
*Short-term goal - 14st 4lbs*
*Long-term goal - 10st 4lbs*
*Current weight - 15st 2lbs*

*Stephie25 - started 6.1.11*
*Starting weight 14st 7lbs*
*Short-term goal - 13st*
*Long-term goal - Between 9-10st*
*Loss so far - 1st 1.5lbs*

*Jac - *
*Starting weight - 12st 4lbs*
*Goal - 9st 9lbs*
*Current weight - 11st 11lbs*

*Mandy (Blah11) - *
*Starting weight - 10st 7lbs*
*Goal - 8st*
*Current weight 9st 7lbs*

*Jade (MummyJade)*
*Starting weight - 16st 10lb*
*Goal - No set goal yet!*
*Loss so far - 3.5lbs* 

*Claire (Reedy) - *
*Starting weight - 10st 12lbs*
*Short-term goal - 10st*
*Long-term goal - 9st*

*Becci (Becci_Boo86) - started 12.1.11*
*Starting weight - 14st 5lbs*
*Short-term goal - 12st 5lbs*
*Long Term Goal - 11st*
*Current weight 13st 13lbs*

*Anne-Marie (BeautyWithin) - started 15.1.11*
*Starting weight - 10st 8lbs *
*Current - 9st 9lbs*
*Goal - 8st 6lbs *

*Kayleigh&Bump - started 2.1.11*
*Starting weight - 13st 6*
*Short term goal - 11st 7*
*Long term goal - 10st*
*Loss so far - 9lbs*

*Rachael - started 08.02.11*
*Current Weight - 19st 9lb*
*Short-term goal - 15st*

*Amy-Lea - Started 09.02.11*
*Starting weight- 15st10lbs*
*Short term goal- 13st10lb*
*Long term goal- 11st7lb*
*Current weight 15st 3lbs*

*Sparkle05 - Starting 20.03.11*
*Starting weight 16st 5lbs *
*Short term goal - 15st 3lbs*
*Long term goal is - 11st. *

*Daniandbaby*
*Starting weight - 12 st 9lbs*
*Short term goal - 11 st*
*Long term goal - 10st*
*Loss so far - 15 lbs *

*Lozzy21 - Started 10.03.11*
*Short-term goal - 18st*

*Mrs Eleflump - Started 12.2.11*
*Starting weight - 12st 0lb*
*Current weight -11st 9lb*
*Target weight 9st 4lb*
*Height 5' 4.5" *

*Cranberry987 - Started 14.03.11*
*Starting weight - 16st 1lbs*
*Target weight - 12st 13lbs*

*Laura 2919*
*Starting weight - 13st 9lbs *
*Current weight - 13st 4lbs
Target weight - 8st 8lbs
* 
*bump_wanted*
*Starting weight - 12s 9.5lbs
Current weight - 12st 2lbs
Goal weight - 9st 7lbs
Loss so far - 7.5lbs
*

*Recipes!*​ 


Spoiler
"Pancakes"​ 
3 eggs
4 tablespoons sweetener
2 drops vanilla essence​ 
Method- Separate the yolks from the whites,
Whisk egg whites intill stiff.
Whisk egg yolks intill creamy.
Add 4 tablespoons of sweetener and 2 drops of vanilla essence to the yolks.
Fold the yolks into the whites intill light and fluffy.
Fry in frylight over a medium heat.
When cooked add sweetener and fresh lemon juice if required and enjoy!​ 
Ok girls, they are a sub for pancakes and obviously a real pancake cant be beaten but its a tasty snack when you fancy a change and i often have these for brekky ​ 
SYN FREE GRAVY​ 
x1 large red onion(chop finely)
x2 cloves of crushed garlic
sprinkle of Thyme(or herb of choice)
x2 beef oxo cubes
Splash of balsamic vinegar
Fry light.​ 
Method- Spray sauce pan with frylight.
Add onion and garlic and cook intill golden.
Add herbs, stock and vinegar and bring to boil.
Reduce heat and allow to simmer for 30-40 mins.
When cooked allow to cool for 5 mins and then blitz with a blender and serve.​ 
SYN FREE QUICHE​ 
x4 eggs
500g fat free cottage cheese
2 tablespoons of quark cheese
x1 onion
Chopped tinned ham
Sweetcorn​ 
Method- Mix eggs together but don't beat them. 
Add cottage cheese and quark.
Frylight the onions and pour into dish when browned.
Cook on gas mark 6 for 30-40 minsn or intill set.​ 
With this one, you can add pretty much anything you like. I think ham and sweetcorn is really nice though ​ 
Chicken Madras-​ 
quarter of a bag of iceland frozen diced chicken breast(or similar but this one is fab value for £4 for a big bag of it)
x1 tin plum tomatoes
x2 large pinches sea salt
x2 heaped tablespoons of madras curry power(i use asda's but any will do)
x1 teaspoon of chopped garlic(buy a frozen pack from asda. cheap and lasts ages as and when needed)
x1 tablespoon of chilli powder
x1 whole onion
x1 whole small chilli(with or without seeds, depending how hot u like it! lol)
Frylight.​ 
Method- Spray a decent amount of fry light into a pan. Add the frozed diced chicken breast(or fresh if you buy and dice yourself) cook through on a medium light, spraying more fry light now and again for around 10 mins.​ 
Whilst the chicken is cooking, add your tinned tomatoes, pinches of salt, madras curry powder, garlic, chilli powder and whole chilli and onion to blender and blend for a minute. ​ 
Add the curry mixture to the cooked chicken and stir together in the pan. Leave to cook for 10 mins on a low light and then serve with rice, potato or whatever you fancy ​ 

Recipe for "Jamaican curry"​ 
Iceland frozen chicken breast cubes(quarter of the bag serves 2)
x1 tin of tomatoes.
a good pinch of garlic(i use the frozen chopped garlic as lasts ages from asda)
heaped tsp chilli power
x1 whole fresh chilli
x1 knorr or magi cube
pinch of salt
whole onion
2 heaped tbsps of Caribbean mild curry powder(buy from any ethnic food store)
Half bag spinach​ 
METHOD​ 
Cook chicken cubes in frylight. add the spinach after 5 mins and cook together in pan.​ 
Add the tinned tomatoes, onion, garlic, chilli powder, whole chilli, stock cube, salt and curry powder to the blender and blend thoroughly. 
When chicken an spinach are cooked, add the mixture and cook together for 10-15 mins intill heated through, whilst your rice is cooking and then serve and enjoy!​ 
Hope u all enjoy it. I think its yummy. If u dont like ur curry hot, leave out the whole chilli and chilli powder an its still yum.​ 

Thanks AQ! :thumbup:​ 
Stuffed Turkey Fillets - serves 4 - half a syn per serving​ 
You will need...
4 Turkey fillets
4 tablespoons of Quark
2 Spring Onions
2 Cloves of Garlic
Handful of Spinach
Pinch of Black Pepper
Fry Light
4 Slices of Parma ham (or bacon without fat if u want it syn free)​ 
Slice your turkey fillets down the side so they open like a pocket.
Mix you quark with chopped spring onions and crushed garlic.
Spoon the mixture into each turkey fillet and close the fillet over.
Place a few spinach leaves on top of the turkey breast, and wrap the parma ham or fat free bacon around the fillet.
Spray with fry light and sprinkle with black pepper.​ 
Bake on gas 6 or medium oven for half an hour..... Enjoy​ 

Syn Free Yummy Wedges​ 
Syn free on EE​ 
You will need...​ 
Potatoes (washed and then skin on or off to your taste)
Fry Light
Oxo cubes - the spag bol one works fab!​ 
How to make...​ 
Wash the potatoes, and peel if you dont want the skins on.​ 
Boil in a saucepan for 10 mins.​ 
Drain and dry thoroughly - I drain in colander and then cover it with a tea towel so the steam dries them.​ 
Place in a baking dish sprayed lightly with frylight.​ 
Spray the wedges with frylight and crumble 2 oxo cubes over them.​ 
Cook in oven on gas 7 or high heat for 30 minutes or until browned to your liking.​ 
(all the oxo cubes lend themselves to this recipe - the chicken ones and the spag bol are my favs!)​ 

SW Choc Dessert​ 
Serves 4 - 1/2 syn per serving (so u can eat the lot https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/haha.gif)​ 
You will need...​ 
100g Fat Free Quark
500g Fat Free Fromage Frais
1 tablespoon of granulated sweetener
One sachet of Options hot choc or similar low syn hot choc
Ground Cinammon - a few pinches​ 
How to make...​ 
Put the Quark and 400g of the fat free fromage frais in a bowl and mix​ 
Add the sweetener and hot chocolate and mix thoroughly​ 
Spoon into glasses​ 
Top each one with the remaining fat free fromage frais and sprinkle with cinammon​ 
(This works well with any of the flavours of hot choccy - we have tried the caramel and the white choc!)​ 

Yes speed soup! proven to boost weight loss and tastes amazing!​ 
Free on EE and Green​ 
2 tins of chopped tomatoes
1 x tin green lentil (or equal cooked weight of dried)
1x tin mixed bean salad (or any dried beans and chickpeas instead)
red slit lentils
4x carrots
2 parsnips
1 green, 1 red, 1 yellow pepper
1 onion
2 leeks
1 tin of baked beans​ 
seasoning
mixed herbs
2 x stock cubes​ 
water bung in all in slow cooker or in a pan until soft.​ 
Can be left as a chunky stew or blitz until smooth. ​ 

Thanks FP!​ 

Eton Mess​ 
mini tesco meringue nests - 1.5syns 
1 Strawberry Mullerlight Yoghurt
Strawberries 
mush it up & you have Eton Mess for 1.5syns yummy​ 

*Chicken Chow Mein*
You'll need:

8tbsp Light soy sauce
4 garlic cloves crushed
1in/2 1/2cm piece fresh root ginger grated
1 tsp chinese five spice
3 skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced
397g dried egg noodles
Fry light 
a large bag mixed stir fry vegetables
8 spring onions
2 tbsp Dark soy sauce

Mix the light soy sauce, garlic, ginger, & chinese 5 spice powder in a bowl. 
add the chicken & toss to coat evenly.
Set aside to marinate for 20 minutes

Meanwhile, cook the noodles according to the packet instructions, then drain.
Spray a large frying pan or wok with fry light.
Add the chicken and stir fry over a high heat for 4-5 minutes, or until lightly browned.

Add the vegetables & spring onions and stir fry for 4-5 minutes.

Add the noodles and dark soy sauce and toss together. 
Cook for a further 4 minutes, until piping hot.
Serve in warmed bowls


Thanks Reedy!​ 

Syn free roulade​ 
FRUIT ROULADE - 0.5 SYN FOR THE WHOLE CAKE​ 
a lady from my group made this roulade and fetched it in it was gorgeous.​ 
1 TUB QUARK
4 EGGS
1 TSP BAKING POWDER
4 TBSP SWEETNER (I ADDED LOT MORE LOL)
VANILLA ESSENCE (OR ANY)
FRESH FRUIT​ 
SEPERATE THE EGGS​ 
ADD THE YOLK, HALF THE QUARK,*
BAKING POWDER, SWEETNER AND ESSENCE INTO A BOWL, WHISK TOGETHER AND SET ASIDE.*​ 
WHISK EGG WHITE TILL STIFF. WHISK HALF INTO THE MIXTURE THEN FOLD IN OTHER HALF.​ 
USING A SWISS ROLL TIN SPRAY WITH FRY LIGHT ( I PUT GREASPROOF PAPER IN FIRST THE SPRAY SO DOESNT STICK) POUR THE MIXTURE IN AND BAKE AT*
180 FOR 15 - 20 MINUTES. LEAVE TO COOL​ 
IN A DISH ADD REMAINING QUARK ,SWEETNER, AND ESSENCE AND MIX TOGETHER.*​ 
REMOVE THE CAKE FROM TIN WHEN COOL SPREAD THE QUARK EVENLY, ADD FINELY CHOPPED FRUIT (STRAWBERRY AND BANANA MY FAVE). ROLL THE CAKE FROM ONE END. SLICE TO SERVE.*​ 
THE WHOLE CAKE IS ONLY HALF A SYN AND THATS THE BAKING POWDER. CAN ALSO ADD CHOC OPTIONS SACHET FOR FLAVOURING. WHEN THE CAKE COMES OUT OF THE OVEN IT WILL HAVE RISEN LOADS BUT WILL GO VERY FLAT WHEN COOL LOL I THOUGHT IT HAD GONE WRONG FIRST TIME I MADE IT BUT WAS LOVELY.* ​ 
Thanks Kayleigh!​
 

*Syn Ideas!*



Spoiler
mikado 0.5 each
cheese thin or breadstick 1 each
choc finger or party ring 1.5
cream cracker 1.5
cheese straw 2
fruit shortcake or malted milk 2
nice or pink wafer 2
ginger nut or jaffa cake 2.5
oreo 2.5
pink n white 3
custard cream or fig roll 3
bourbon or choc chip cookie 3.5
digestive or hobnob 3.5
choc digestive or jammie dodger 4
fruit iced gems 5
shortbread finger 5
slimming world hi fi bar 6
wagon wheel 8

coconut snowball 5.5
mr kipling fancies 5.5
choc mini roll 6
mr kipling country slice 6
jam tart 6.5
iced finger 6.5
small fresh cream eclair 7
bakewell slice 7.5
fresh cream meringue small 7.5
mr kipling mini batternberg 7.5
mcvties flapjack 8

2 cashew nuts 0.5
hazelnut 0.5
2 pistachio 0.5
brazil nut 1
10 peanuts - plain or dry roast 4

french fries 4.5
skips 4.5
twiglets 5
golden lights 5.5
quavers 5.5
snack a jacks 5.5
walkers lights 5.5
mini cheddars 6.5
mixed nuts and raising 28g 7
hula hoops 9
kettle chips 40g 9.5
walkers crisps 9

aerosol cream 2 level tbsp 0.5
hartleys low cal jelly pot 0.5
2 level tbsp low fat custard 1
jam or marmalade tsp 0.5
honey tsp 1
choc spread tsp 1.5
cadbury light choc mousse 3
mini muller rice 5
ambrosia devon custard 150g pot 7.5
cadbury light choc trifle 6.5
ambrosia devon creamed rice pud 7

below all one level tbsp unless stated
chilli sauce 0.5 
extra light or very low fat marg 1 tsp 0.5
kraft light thou island dressig 0.5
mustard 1 tsp 05
peri peri marinade 0.5
salsa 0.5
tomato puree 0.5
apple sauce 1
brown sauce tomato ketchuo 1
xl mayo 1
horseradish 1
relish or sweet pickle 1
red cal salad cream 1
cranberry sauce 1.5
mango chutney 1.5
stuffing with water (28g) 2
gravy granules 142ml 2.5
dumplings 28g 3
tartare suace 3
york pud 28g 3
cornfllour 3.5

martini bianco or rosso 50ml 3.5
sherry 50ml 3
any spirit 35ml 4
beer lager 250ml 4.5
cobra zero 330ml bottle 4.5
cider 250ml 4.5
wine 175ml 6
cream liquer 8

cadbury highlights 11g sachet 2
option 11g sachet 2
apple or orange juice 142 ml 2.5
cranberry juice 142ml 4.5
galaxy hot choc sachet 5
horlicks light sachet 6
schloes all variety 250ml 
j20 275ml 6.5
innocent fruit smoothie 250ml 7.5
j20 juice 330ml 8

calippo shots 1.5
twister mini 2.5
del monte 100 percent juice lolly 3.5
jelly babies wobbly lolly 3.5
reduced fat ice cream 57g 3.5
twister 4
skinny cow ice cream lolly 4.5
solero 5
luxury ice cream 57g 6
magnum mini 8.5

ferrero rocher ach 3.5
milkybar 13.5g bar 3.5
fun or treat size bars 4,5 each
sherbert fountain 4.5
fudge 25g bar 455
2 finger kit kat 5.5
milky way 26g 6
buttons 32g 8.5
flake 32g 8.5
revels 35g 8.5
crunchie 40g 9.5
maltesers 37g 9.5
turkish delight 51g 9.5 
 
LUNCH BOX IDEAS


Spoiler
If you have access to a microwave at work an easy option is to put out an extra portion when cooking dishes that can be reheated such as chilli con carne, spag bol, casseroles, hot pots etc to take with you for lunch. But failing that here are few ideas:-

Boiled eggs
Mug Shots 
Chicken, bacon and potato salad
SW quiche and salad

Chickpea dahl and rice Asda tinned Chickpea dahl and Sundar chickpea dahl (available from Morrisons) are free on green and extra easy.

Tuna pasta salad Mix together tinned tuna in brine with cooked pasta shells, sliced leeks, chopped cucumber, pickled onions and capers (optional) cherry tomatos with 2 tbs of fromage frais and 1 tbs of extra light mayo (1 syn) then season with a few splashes of lemon juice, worcestershire sauce and a few pinches of all purpose seasoning, mix well and chill before eating! 


Mexican Salad (Serves 2)
1 tin kidney beans
1 tin Sweetcorn
Chopped red pepper
Spring onion
Chilli powder to taste
Mix together with LF fromage frais
Serve on bed of lettuce, cucumber etc

Mixed Bean & Cheese Salad (serves 1)
1 tin mixed beans in vinegarette
Cucumber
Spring onions chopped small
Cherry tomatoes halved
Salt & pepper
Mix all together
Add 20g Mozzarella cheese (3 syns) sliced into very small pieces on top


2 x Ryvita wholegrain crackerbreads (2 syns) broken up into about eight pieces each so that they resemble a bag of crisps, to go with these lunches.
Follow the lunches with a few piece's of fruit - apple, grapes, cherries, pear, banana whatever.

Low Syn Tinned Food
Morrisons Sunsar Chickpea Dhal, canned 400g can Original 14½ Green/EE Free
Morrisons Stewed Steak in Gravy, canned 425g can Original/EE Free Green 24 
Sainsbury's Vegetable Ravioli in Tomato & Herb Sauce, canned 400g can
Original 16½ Green/EE Free
Sainsbury's Premium Extra Lean Stewed Steak in a Rich Gravy, canned 425g can
Original/EE Free Green 24 
Sainsbury's Vegetable Chilli in a Rich Spicy Sauce with Red Kidney Beans, canned 400g can Original 9 Green/EE 2 Syns
Free & Easy Chick Pea & Vegetable Curry, canned 400g can
Original 8 Green/EE Free
Free & Easy Three Bean Chilli, canned 400g can Original 10 Green/EE Free
Heinz Meat Free Ravioli in Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can
Original 15½ Green/EE Free
Crosse & Blackwell/Branston Branston Vegetable Ravioli in Rich & Tasty Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can Original 16½ Green/EE 1 
Crosse & Blackwell/Branston Branston Beef Ravioli in Rich & Tasty Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can Original 16½ Green/EE 2 
Asda Smartprice, Vegetable Curry, canned 392g can Original 5 Green/EE 1½
Asda Good for You, Beef Madras, canned 400g can Original/EE 2½ Green 15
Asda Smartprice, Beef Curry, canned 392g can Original/EE 4½ Green 11 
Asda Chick Pea & Vegetable Curry, canned 400g can Original 13 Green/EE Free
Asda Great Stuff, Vegetable Ravioli in Tomato Sauce, canned 200g can Original 7½ Green/EE ½ 
Asda Mixed Bean Salad, canned 100g Original 4½ Green/EE Free
Asda Ratatouille Provencale, canned 390g can Original/EE 1 Syns Green/EE 1 Syns
Asda Chick Pea Dahl, Mild, canned 400g can Original 15 Green/EE Free
Morrisons Curried Beans with Sultanas in a Curry Sauce,canned, Original 4 Green/EE Free.
Morrisons Curried Mixed Beans, canned 100g, Original 5 Green/EE 1 
Tesco Baked Beans & Pork Sausages, canned 100g, Original 3½ Green/EE 1 Syn.
Tesco Value, Baked Beans & Sausages in Tomato Sauce, canned 100g
Original 3 Green/EE 2 
Tesco Stewed Steak with Gravy, canned~ 410g can Original/EE Free Green 23½ 
Tesco Baked Beans & Vegetarian Sausages in Tomato Sauce, canned 100g
Original/EE 2 Syns Green/EE 2 Syns
Tesco Hot & Spicy Mixed Beans, canned per 100g Original 4 Syns Green/EE free
 
Mullerlight syn values

Spoiler
Mullerlight Yoghurt, basic varieties - SYN FREE
Apricot
Banana and Custard
Cherry
Mandarin
Peach
Peach and Pineapple
Raspberry and Cranberry
Rhubarb
Strawberry
Toffee
Vanilla
Wild Blueberry

Mullerlight with Chocolate Sprinkles
Orange Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate - SYN FREE
Vanilla Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate - SYN FREE
Vanilla Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate and Black Cherry Underlayer - 2 syns

Mullerlight Limited Edition Yoghurt
Lemon Cheesecake, 175g - 1 syn

Mullerlight Inspired By Yoghurt
American Cheesecake, 165g - 1 syn
Strawberry Cheesecake, 165g - 1 syn

Mullerlight Layered Yoghurts
Blackcurrant and Raspberry - 1.5 syns
Peach and Passionfruit - 1.5 syns
Strawberry - 1.5 syns


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hope everyone is happy with having a new thread! If you let me know your details and things I can update the first post.. looking a bit lonely there on my own :lol:


----------



## truly_blessed

hi hun ... not been on the sw threads for a while, fell off the wagon at the beginning of Dec as it was my birthday, and the christmas but I'm back on it now. Plus one of my male friends of over 20 years has just started his own group so I've started going there, no skivving off for me now then with his beady eye on me. lol x

start weight - 12st 9 26/05/10
target - 10 st anything!!!!!, just want a 10 at the start lol
lost 1st 2.5 lbs, 7 stubborn lbs to go


----------



## firstprincess

Whoop! Hello. Im Vikki. Following sw extra easy. Started Fri 14th jan and weighted 13st 7lb. First weigh in today and 13st 1lb .... so 6lb loss. whoop! my short term goal is 11st 11lbs, my long term goal is ten stone (i think) xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Updated girlies!

truly_blessed - I've put you under EE that okay?
Fab that your friend has started the group! Bet that's a great incentive. I need to befriend a personal trainer I think that'd keep me going dunno bout anything else :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Yaaay we have a new home 

I started SW on 5th may 10 and i weighed 18 stones 4lb!
Now i weigh 16 stones 8lb and i follow the EE plan.
My goal weight is 10 stones 4lb but my short term goal is to lose another 32lb to get my BMI to 30 so we can be referred for IVF 

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi AQ :wave: well done on the weight loss so far x


----------



## truly_blessed

Thanks Hun ... yes I'm EE. can't be doing messing around wiht red and green, far too complicated for me. x


----------



## Stephie 25

ooohh a new home :)

I'm still doing SW - EE.

*Stephie25*
*Starting Weight (6th January): 14 stone 7*
*Short Term Goal: 13 stone*
*Long Term Goal: Between 9 & 10 stone*


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh here you all are! 

Yep count me in, I'm Jac btw:haha:

Extra Easy plan
Start weight- 12.4
Current weight 11.11
Goal 9.9

:thumbup:

Ive had a chocolatey rice krispie bar after my tea tonight! woop it was 8 syns but sooo worth it!
Oh has anyone else got any problems going for a number 2:blush: (sorry if tmi)
on this diet?


----------



## Blah11

Hello, my name's Mandy I'm doing EE :)

My SW - 10 and a half stone 
GW - 8 stone
left to go - 2 and a half stone


----------



## Kate&Lucas

xxxjacxxx said:


> Ohhh here you all are!
> 
> Yep count me in, I'm Jac btw:haha:
> 
> Extra Easy plan
> Start weight- 12.4
> Current weight 11.11
> Goal 9.9
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Ive had a chocolatey rice krispie bar after my tea tonight! woop it was 8 syns but sooo worth it!
> *Oh has anyone else got any problems going for a number 2 (sorry if tmi)*
> *on this diet?*

Dya know what I don't know because I have since Lucas anyway :blush:
But my SW group leader was saying try the 'Scan Bran' they make if you do.. don't know how good they are but keep meaning to pick some up at the next meeting :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont go to the meets, although I'm gutted now I wish I had.

Ive signed up online.:dohh:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

You can get them in Holland and Barratt! Apparently, or Waitrose :flower:


----------



## **angel**

me too :flower:

Im Kerry

Im doing EE from home
Start weight: 13st 9 lb
Current weight: 13st 5lb
Goal: 10st 7lb (or below 11)

xx


----------



## MummyJade

Hey A new home....

Im Jade

Start weight 16st 10lb
My 1st weigh in i put on 2lbs and i was gutted i had done so well with the eating no crap i done SW recipes.... but i think/hoping it was just my body getting used to the new diet... (on EE btw)...
My next weigh in is today and i am shitting it excuse the swearing... cos i think i havent lost again and will gain again... i hate weigh in... I've been so good and i hope it will pay off... 

I dont really have a goal weigh you it fit pre preg clothes will be great... 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- i find my toilet habits arent what they were since being on plan... lol. I used to be pretty regular and now its like every other day. 

Well i just ate some mashed up choc weetabix with warm milk for brekky again. Im hooked on them! lol. My mouth feels less swollen today so might manage a "real" tea later. Will just have a yogurt or glass of strawberry milkshake for lunch.
Im actually enjoying being off work. Dont knw what to do with all the free time! lol

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

MummyJade said:


> Hey A new home....
> 
> Im Jade
> 
> Start weight 16st 10lb
> My 1st weigh in i put on 2lbs and i was gutted i had done so well with the eating no crap i done SW recipes.... but i think/hoping it was just my body getting used to the new diet... (on EE btw)...
> My next weigh in is today and i am shitting it excuse the swearing... cos i think i havent lost again and will gain again... i hate weigh in... I've been so good and i hope it will pay off...
> 
> I dont really have a goal weigh you it fit pre preg clothes will be great...
> 
> xxx

Good Luck today MJ, fingers crossed you have lost today:hugs:

I have the same sort of fears, I'm constantly worried I'm going to follow the plan and work out 3 days a week and do zumba twice a week and I'm not going to lose weight.....I dont know why, think it really got to me only losing 1lb last week:cry: Plus, the witch hasn't shown up yet so It cant have been down to her visit being iminent. I'm hoping like crazy for a loss of 2 lbs at least this week:winkwink:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya I'm Claire x 
my start weight is 10st 12lbs :cry:
my short term goal is 10st
my Goal is 9st :thumbup:

can I ask what EE is?? must dig out my SW book when i get home from work today x Hope DH hasnt chucked it x


----------



## africaqueen

Reedy- EE is the extra easy plan on SW ;-) you eat carbs an meat together rather than separating them.

Well girls i was feelin low before so i went for a 15 min walk along the prom and the fresh air did me good  I am getting weighed in the morning so thinking iv lost maybe 2lb? not sure really as my plan has been out of whack due to my operation etc so who knows! lol.

I am having a glass of strawberry milkshake now. I knw its off plan but im starving an still cnt chew to eat solids. xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow, there are so many of us! Loving it :happydance:

Well.. the chocolate cravings set in today. Oh my gosh, I was a sorry sight, wandering around Tesco trying to find the chocolate with the lowest syns :blush:
In the end I went for a Starbar.. which is probably my daily allowance and more! :dohh: Oh well, it's out of my system now :lol:

Hope everyone is doing well! Good luck for the weigh-in Jade! Hope you have a big loss :D


----------



## MummyJade

xxxjacxxx said:


> MummyJade said:
> 
> 
> Hey A new home....
> 
> Im Jade
> 
> Start weight 16st 10lb
> My 1st weigh in i put on 2lbs and i was gutted i had done so well with the eating no crap i done SW recipes.... but i think/hoping it was just my body getting used to the new diet... (on EE btw)...
> My next weigh in is today and i am shitting it excuse the swearing... cos i think i havent lost again and will gain again... i hate weigh in... I've been so good and i hope it will pay off...
> 
> I dont really have a goal weigh you it fit pre preg clothes will be great...
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good Luck today MJ, fingers crossed you have lost today:hugs:
> 
> I have the same sort of fears, I'm constantly worried I'm going to follow the plan and work out 3 days a week and do zumba twice a week and I'm not going to lose weight.....I dont know why, think it really got to me only losing 1lb last week:cry: Plus, the witch hasn't shown up yet so It cant have been down to her visit being iminent. I'm hoping like crazy for a loss of 2 lbs at least this week:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks :flower:
I do just dance on the wii most days and walk the dog... my witch is due any day soon too so hopefully she wont affect me too much at weigh in... I was totally gutted that i put on... i am hoping to loose bout 2lb today... :flower:
xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Just got back from swimming with Leo, my mate and the two kids she minds and I ate a flapjack in the cafe, brought the packaging home to look up syn value and for a 90g bar its 22 syns, mine was 120:dohh: Bad girl! I didnt think it would be so much!
SW should bring out a syn calculator app on iphone, it was stop me over synning!


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- WOWSER! That's a lot of syns for 1 flapjack isnt it?! ah well bet u enjoyed it an its done now. Just cut down a bit over the next few days and im sure u will be fine ;-)

I should of gone out with my friend tonight but she has cancelled so its another nite in on my own in front of the box :-( i have just made a syn free chicken curry and im boiling my rice now so gonna have that for tea  Glad the soaps are on tonight and probs watch a film from my laptop to occupy myself. DH is home tomorrow! yaaay xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies can i join here in the new home xx

I havent been doing it for very long but i did do it last year but i didnt stick to it. now i have more of a reason to. Got to lose the weight 24lbs FS wants so i can start Clomid so here goes. xx


Becci (Becci_boo86) - started 12.1.2011
Starting weight - 14st 5lbs
Short Term Goal -12st 5lbs
Long Term Goal - 11st
Current weight 13st 13lbs

thanks xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Add me please i'm Anne-Marie :thumbup:

Start weight 10.8 
Current 9.13
Goal: 8.6 ( will see how i feel at that ) 

I'm on the extra easy plan, started last sat, and yesterday i was 4lb down, Stood on the scales this morning, and i'm only 3lb down now grrrrrrr :shrug:. not sure why as ive been good all week, not gunna weigh myself daily

Can't say i have jac, if anything all that fruit and veg is doing wonders :shy:


----------



## africaqueen

Beauty- your weight can fluctuate by 5lb during the day, so just go by your weekly weigh in so u dont get despondent ;-) a Dr on the tv said that last nite. I am only going to weigh on a fri morning now and not during the wk and then i knw my loss is accurate xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Holy moly - my tiny Starbar was 13.5 syns! I think I'll make a list of acceptable emergency chocolate bars - can't be doing that again! :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate&Lucas said:


> Holy moly - my tiny Starbar was 13.5 syns! I think I'll make a list of acceptable emergency chocolate bars - can't be doing that again! :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha:

Dont knw why but that proper made me giggle. haha x

Here is a lil list of choc/sweets under 10 syns for you:winkwink:

Curly wurly- 6.5 syns
Fruit pastilles- 0.5 syn each
swizzles/matlow rainbow drops 28g- 4 syns
Cadbury flake- 8.5 syns
Jaffa cakes- 2.5 syns each
Asda fondant fancies- 5 syns each
swizzles refresher bar 20g- 4 syns.

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh thank you!! I shall be copying that out and putting it in my purse, hehe :happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Ok... so today I had a mullerlight, apple, salad, 2 slices of wholemeal bread, a jacketpotato and some cheese .... just fruit for dinner, feel like a pig! x


----------



## africaqueen

^ That sounds like a decent days diet hun ;-)

I have had...

x1 fuji strawberry milk shake
2 choc weetabix with warm semi skimmed milk
syn free chicken curry with rice
muller light yogurt
x1 btl budweiser
x1 apple and x1 banana

So iv eaten well today! lol. Glad tho cos i enjoyed my tea xxx


----------



## Blah11

ive had loads today!

2 satsumas
mullerlight and apple
veg soup
alpen bar
2 quorn sausages
brocoli
sprouts
sweetcorn
rice!

Got to have my other alpen bar for my HEB :)


----------



## Blah11

to work out syns, 1 syn is approx 20calories worth so a 100 calorie chocolate bar has 5syns.


----------



## **angel**

few more:
Mini Wham Bars 1.5 syns
Butterkist Toffee Popcorn, 30g 6.5 syns
Fox's Mini Rings, 25g 6 syns
Mini Oreos, 25g 6 syns
Cadbury Brunch Breaks, 23g 5.5 syns
Cadbury Dairy Milk Buttons, 15g 3.5 syns
Cadbury Curly Wurly, 15g 3.5 syns
Cadbury Twirl, 22g 6 syns
Milky Way Magic Stars, 12g 3.5 syns
Dairy Milk, 15g 4 syns
Cadbury Chomp, 12g 3 syns
Cadbury Fudge, 13g 3 syns
Cadbury Caramel, 16g 4 syns
Starburst, 16g 3.5 syns

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Aw cheers for the syn treats above! I ended up with broccoli, cauliflower, carrots and bovril for dins.... mmmmm x


----------



## Beautywithin

africaqueen said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Holy moly - my tiny Starbar was 13.5 syns! I think I'll make a list of acceptable emergency chocolate bars - can't be doing that again! :dohh:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Dont knw why but that proper made me giggle. haha x
> 
> Here is a lil list of choc/sweets under 10 syns for you:winkwink:
> 
> Curly wurly- 6.5 syns
> Fruit pastilles- 0.5 syn each
> swizzles/matlow rainbow drops 28g- 4 syns
> Cadbury flake- 8.5 syns
> Jaffa cakes- 2.5 syns each
> Asda fondant fancies- 5 syns each
> swizzles refresher bar 20g- 4 syns.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for that, as the list i have.. it only gives me chocolate 10syns or more x


----------



## MummyJade

Hello Ladies....

Hope your all well!!! 
I lost 3.5lbs!!! 
I thought they said 3 quarters of a lb... wasnt till i read my book that i actually realized i lost 3.5lbs!! I am well happy with that result! 

Loving the syn list for chocolate.. a copy shell be going in my purse!! 
xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yaaayyyyy well done!! :happydance::happydance: made up for ya :D


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Jade! FAB loss xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done jade :D!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Jade! Thats awesome:happydance::thumbup:

Flakes are 8 syns, OMG I nearly picked up a flake instead of the damn flapjack but thought the flap jack would be healthier, wont do that again..:dohh: I will treat myself to a flake after swimming from now on:haha:

Ive had today:
Bran flakes with milk from HE A allowance
Apple
Poached eggs, grilled bacon and baked beans
THE flapjack:blush:
Mushroom and ham omlette with salad and a cranberry and strawberry mullerlight...

Are all the mullerlight yogs free on EE? apart from the Inspired by ones? I could eat them all day:wacko:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

AQ- Can you help me out please? I'm trying to configure a weight loss ticker for my sig through ticker factory and its having a funny on me!

I add my starting weight in LBS of 173 (12.4 stones)
then my target weight of 138 (9.9 stones)
then my current weight of 155 (11.11 stones) and it tells me Ive lost 18 lbs! when ive not, Ive lost 7 lbs...grrrrrrr its doing my head in!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

xxxjacxxx said:


> Well done Jade! Thats awesome:happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Flakes are 8 syns, OMG I nearly picked up a flake instead of the damn flapjack but thought the flap jack would be healthier, wont do that again..:dohh: I will treat myself to a flake after swimming from now on:haha:
> 
> Ive had today:
> Bran flakes with milk from HE A allowance
> Apple
> Poached eggs, grilled bacon and baked beans
> *THE flapjack*
> Mushroom and ham omlette with salad and a cranberry and strawberry mullerlight...
> 
> Are all the mullerlight yogs free on EE? apart from the Inspired by ones? I could eat them all day:wacko:

LOL this made me laugh :haha: I've been referring to mine as 'The Starbar Incident' :rofl:

Yes Mullerlight are free :D


----------



## Blah11

flapjacks do have loads of sugar and syrup in them but they have good things too like the oats and fruit if there was any in it. Flakes are all bad!


----------



## Blah11

you've done ur calculations wrong jac lol! 11st 1 is 155, 11st11 is 165! looks like you missed out a 1 when you converted into lbs?

+ yes mullerlights are free but im limiting myself to 1, max of 2 per day or i'd literally eat 600cals worth of yogurt :dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thats strange Blah, I put in 11.11 about a zillion times in the convertor thingy and it kept giving me 155:dohh: Stupid thing...grrrr

Think Ive done it now, had to change my start weight to 172 to get a 7 lb loss as 173 gave me 8. 

i'm also limiting myself to 1 a day but had 2 today:blush:

Gym in the morning......I still FEEL blooming fat!!:hissy:


----------



## Stephie 25

WOW to the flapjack syn value, it is huge!!! I have had a good food day today,

B - Buttered (well Marg!!) toast (HE B) tea with swetener & Milk (HE A)
L - Tinned Salmon & Salad
D - Tuna steaks, mixed veg & spuds.
Snacks - Grapes, Pear, Muller Light, 

Syn - Blue Ribon bar (5) Marg (1)


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- Glad you got your ticker sorted  I had a few "teething" problems when i did mine too. lol. I love having a ticker cos i can watch my bmi go down and that's the most important thing to me right now 

Iv had fruit for supper so going to bed nw to have a read. Knackered and dh home in the morning. Gonna have bacon omlette for brekky. Nom nom!

Nite all xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Night AQ :wave: Breakie sounds yummy!


----------



## MummyJade

Night AQ... and enjoy breakfast
xx


----------



## Blah11

Right, I think my scales are broken? I weighed in this morning as 145.8 which is heavier than yesterday! So I washed my face and stood on them again (same clothes, same position of scales) and it was 143.8?! Maybe they need a new battery? I hope I am 143.8 cos thats an almost 4lb loss :D


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Blah- I would try a new battery? 

Well i got weighed this morning and i have lost 5LB!!! I am soooo happy with that loss!
I know i have not been able to eat properly for 2 days but i was a pig prior to that so im really pleased. This takes me down to 16.3 and total loss of 29lbs since i started last may so im really happy. Soon be 15 something! woop woop xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow what a fab loss!! Well done :happydance:

I was a bit of a piggy yesterday so I'm reining it in today :blush:


----------



## Reedy

going shopping today so can officially start tomorrow x although still being good today x 
had 28g shreddies with milk
a cup of tea
a bag of quavers :blush:
atm eating a tin of pineapple which is about 2.5 syns apparently so will get fresh from shopping
then i've got a big tin of spaghetti hoops and a activia yoghurt for lunch x will change to mullerlight when i go shopping x


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!

I lost 5lbs last night, so 11lbs in 2 weeks!!! I am now 15st 10lbs!!! I am really pleased!


----------



## Beautywithin

well done on the loss ladies 

4lb loss for me this week 

my SW recipe book has arrived, so gunna be making plenty of free meals next week x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Can you add me please? I started on jan 2nd and have lost 9lbs so far, although I bought a new pair of scales yesterday as I only had old ones and they put me half a stone ahead Grrrrr! Think my old ones were dodgy :blush: so I'm starting again and going with my new weights:

Starting weight 13st 6
Short term goal 11st 7
Long term goal 10st

I wanna get down to a size 12-14 from a 16 and in the long term aiming for a size 10. I'm following ee :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on loss Beauty 

Welcome to our group Kayleigh!

I am having last nites leftover chicken curry an rice for tea. Home made an syn free and its sooo lush! 

xxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

What curry is it aq? I usually make the one out of the latest mag, but I fad a go at a korma type one last night and it was lovely! Xx


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies....

Great weigh ins this week... 
I have had weetabix and milk (hea&b) 
I made the SW Cajun Chicken Soup... lovely... really surprised on how nice it was... and got a nice warm kick to it...
Tea will be Prawn salad... 
snacks:fruit... and 1 mullerlight yoghurt...

I am out tomorrow night (2 yrs since my uncle passed away) so am out with family.. Also my 1st night off in 6 weeks so i shell be having a few drinks but have all week to work it off!! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

kayleigh&bump said:


> What curry is it aq? I usually make the one out of the latest mag, but I fad a go at a korma type one last night and it was lovely! Xx

Its my own recipe for a chicken madras and its really tasty! I can post recipe if u want me to. I am going to be posting some syn free recipes this evening for all you lovely ladies:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jade- you deserve a few drinks so enjoy them! if we never gave ourselves a treat it would be torture ;-)

I am not having any syns today but only cos il save them for the african meal my dh is cooking tomorrow nite and for a glass of wine with it ;-)

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Sneaking in here....:wacko:

Girls I feel like I am in no mans land..I wonder if it would be better if I went to the classes...

I have literally been crying all day...feel so fat and ugly..:cry:

Dont know what do do with myself, its one extreme or the other. I either eat or I dont eat.

Help..sorry to put a dampner on your new thread...I look at all your weight losses and clearly I was doing something wrong..:cry::cry:


----------



## africaqueen

ER- You are a major part of this thread so dnt talk silly!
I think MC is unhealthy and not good in the long term tbh.
SW does work if you stick with it. I feel despair with my weight every day as my being a mother rests completely on losing weight and i feel like a failure sometimes, but you have to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and start all over again ;-) only YOU can do it, but we will all be here to support and advised you.
If you are struggling with the principles of the plan so much, i would join a class.
The leader will go through everything with you and guide you.
Personally my leader was crap so i stopped going and im doing fine on my own. Some ppl need the class though so whatever works best for you.
PM me if u want any advice. ((hugs)) xxx


----------



## becs0375

ER, I have to agree with AQ, going to group really helps me, its nice having the personal support and if you have a down week your SW leader is on the end of the phone or email, and other members share their stories etc and I also think actually having to go and get weighed makes you want to do it!!! Good luck chick, I think you should stick with it! We are all here for you xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ER- I wish I had joined a group now, but Ive made my bed so I'll lie in it:blush:
Ive come to beleive quick fix diets are no good! Yes they work and give amazing results but you cant carry on and you DO put the weight back on, its no good for a long term plan is it? 
Get yourself off to the nearest group and BELEIVE in yourself woman! YOU CAN SHIFT THAT WEIGHT! :hugs:

Well no gym for me today as we got cleaning our humongous fish tank and then had to go out and get stuff for it, then got home to finish it off, so there was my day gone. Anyways we went out for lunch today and I had grilled rump steak, grilled tomato, peas, jacket pot and a big bowl of salad with some low fat dressing...not sure on syns yet for this, will add it up shortly.
Fruit and yoghurt for bfast and making the carrot, parsnip and potato curry for tea, I'm going to replace the coconut milk with fromaige frais tho to keep the syns down. (restricting them today after the FLAPJACK incident yesterday:blush:) HE b has been milk in coffee today and uhmmm not had he a yet:dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> ER- I wish I had joined a group now, but Ive made my bed so I'll lie in it:blush:
> Ive come to beleive quick fix diets are no good! Yes they work and give amazing results but you cant carry on and you DO put the weight back on, its no good for a long term plan is it?
> Get yourself off to the nearest group and BELEIVE in yourself woman! YOU CAN SHIFT THAT WEIGHT! :hugs:
> 
> Well no gym for me today as we got cleaning our humongous fish tank and then had to go out and get stuff for it, then got home to finish it off, so there was my day gone. Anyways we went out for lunch today and I had grilled rump steak, grilled tomato, peas, jacket pot and a big bowl of salad with some low fat dressing...not sure on syns yet for this, will add it up shortly.
> Fruit and yoghurt for bfast and making the carrot, parsnip and potato curry for tea, I'm going to replace the coconut milk with fromaige frais tho to keep the syns down. (restricting them today after the FLAPJACK incident yesterday:blush:) HE b has been milk in coffee today and uhmmm not had he a yet:dohh:

Thanks Girls...

I know your right...about the MC..I have eating disorders in the past so its probably really stupid for me to do something like that. I just so badly want to be 'me' again if you know what I mean. Been really mean to Matthew all day as well, because I have been so angry with myself. I feel like I have taken it out on him a bit..:cry: Im going to join a group I think, because I need something to motivate me. They do them, Mon, Tues and Wed near me I just looked. When do you all weigh girls?


----------



## africaqueen

If you have suffered with eating disorders i would recommend attending class ER.
We are all here for you too.
What i have realised is this... there is no quick fix way to lose weight and keep it off. It takes wilpower and planning an hard work but we can get there and believe me, if i can stick to it, you can ;-) 

I weigh in on a fri morning at home with my digital scales xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

EternalRose said:


> Sneaking in here....:wacko:
> 
> Girls I feel like I am in no mans land..I wonder if it would be better if I went to the classes...
> 
> I have literally been crying all day...feel so fat and ugly..:cry:
> 
> Dont know what do do with myself, its one extreme or the other. I either eat or I dont eat.
> 
> Help..sorry to put a dampner on your new thread...I look at all your weight losses and clearly I was doing something wrong..:cry::cry:

:hugs:

I personally like going to the classes, it helps knowing I'm not the only one looking at the scales, it gives me a real push and encourages me not to slack. And you're there with people who're in the same boat. It's worth giving it a try imo.


Well today I've not been _too_ bad. I was mentioning 'The Starbar Incident' to my auntie this afternoon (dramatic, me? :rofl:), and she pulled out some choccie bars from her bag. They're Tesco's reduced fat choccie bars, she have me a choc orange and a biscuit and raisin, and they're only 4 and a half syns each! Nevermind that I ate them both :blush::haha:

Other than that I've had..
Brek: Bacon (sans fat), tomatoes and beans with 2 Ryvita (HEB)
Lunch: SW sausages, homemade oven chips, broccoli, sprouts, and homemade sausage sauce (basically tomato, onion and oxo).
Dinner: I made a spinach and chickpea curry, but I'm totally not feeling it.. so I'm gonna have some of the lentil stew my mam is making :haha:
Snacks: Mullerlight, the 2 choccie bars, tea and coffee with milk (HEA)


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks Girls, I feel so much better for talking it all out...I nearly didnt say anything because I was worried you would all think I was an idiot..:lol: I must say, I think your all doing so well. I need to learn from you ladies I think xx


----------



## EternalRose

Oh and can I ask what exercise all of you are doing? Do you do a lot?


----------



## africaqueen

ER- I do 20 mins on the wii fit daily. I do some of the balance, then aerobics and jogging etc and its fun aswell  I also do 2 half hr walks a wk weather and time permitting and i am joining the gym next wk as its a 10 min walk from work and we get discount so there is a few of us from the centre going to go together for morale 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

ER - i normally burn 300 a cals a day ( if i can ) on the wii fit, and exercise bike 
ideally gym would be better, but not the time or energy after running about after Adam most of the time

x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've just started walking more atm, building it up over time. I _do_ want to join the gym, but I don't like going on my own :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate, r u actually in liverpool or wirral?
xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Welcome back ER... 
Dont feel down you will get there... i know how you as no doubt all the other ladies do... its horrible feeling like shit bout yourself... 

I walk my dog once/twice a day (depending weather) for bout 20-30 mins a time. and i do bout 40-60 on the wii either just dance or the wii sport/my fitness couch (thats a killer!)... cos its fun but your still moving around... 

your def not an idiot! xx


----------



## firstprincess

Fantastic losses girls! I have had milk in tea, muller light, apple for brekkie. carrot sticks for a snack and a toffee alpen light bar. heinz chicken noodle soup (no idea how many syns, help!) and a slice of wholemeal bread, then 3 tablespoons of cous cous for lunch, a ff yoghurt and carrot and swede, broccoli, cauliflower, and quorn sausages for dins and another ff yoghurt. feel a pig today! and have had a few syns with that soup! grrr! x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Kate, r u actually in liverpool or wirral?
> xxx

Liverpool hun. I did live in Birkenhead but moved back over here in the summer :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah right, was gonna say if u lived in wirral, you could of come the gym with us next wk xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Damn, my poxy chicken noodle crappy soup was 6 syns! grrrr! gonna eat salad all day tomorrow. x


----------



## Blah11

ER me and you are pretty much the same person. I'm a terrible yoyo dieter and go through phases of eating too much then eating nothing so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Blah11

okay ive had a really mixed day :wacko:

2 alpen light bars
apple
baked potato with beans and cheese

:shrug: prob not ate enough but there was way too much cheese on my potato (from costco i shared with amelie so tried to give her most of the cheese).

anyone else not really hungry on this diet?


----------



## firstprincess

ER... me too. Suffered badly in the past with eating disorders and go from one phase to the next. I hate being fat, and eat because of it.... then get upset because i'm fat but cant lose the weight! grrr! at least slimming world isnt really like a diet.... its a change. And will teach us how to eat healthily, and eat the foods that wont make us gain rapidly. Big hugs, we can do it! Im happy to exchange mob numbers for a text convo and chat if anyone likes.... may help us keep going xxx


----------



## becs0375

On the exercise front I walk my dog for at least and hour twice a day and then I walk into town which is a good 2 and a bit miles round trip, so on average I walk about 8 miles a day, and I walk fast, I build up a right sweat!!


----------



## Stephie 25

ER, you will get there, i quite oftain feel the same too. I really hate the depressed, eat to make yourself feel better, then depressed cus i am getting fatter cycle. It is really horrid. 

:hugs: hun


----------



## becs0375

I think we can all relate to that cycle and it just gets rellentless!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

ER and blah... Have you checked out the facebook support group? I find it really useful :) there's ladies on there who have lost serious amounts of weights (I'm talking 6, 7 stone plus), and they're really helpful. They explain everything and if you need syn values or advice they really help. You can even post a food diary on there if your struggling and they give you pointers and tell you where your going wrong. I don't go to classes do that's how I've really kept my motivation going... Might be worth a look?

AQ- would you mind posting that curry recipe please? Thank you xx


----------



## Blah11

had an arguement with oh and wanted toast and choc but had a mugshot and mullerlight instead :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Blah! its usually men that drive us to the biccie tin! odd that. lol.

Kayleigh- Il post that recipe for you when iv eaten my supper 

Iv got lots of recipes so il do more tomorrow aswell xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I ordered the Family Feasts for a fiver book and its ace! Definately going to be making some of those next week!:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Ok ladies, as promised here are some recipes  a few are my own so dnt be too bothered about exact measurements:winkwink:
They are all syn free:happydance:

Chicken Madras- quarter of a bag of iceland frozen diced chicken breast(or similar but this one is fab value for £4 for a big bag of it)
x1 tin plum tomatoes
x2 large pinches sea salt
x2 heaped tablespoons of madras curry power(i use asda's but any will do)
x1 teaspoon of chopped garlic(buy a frozen pack from asda. cheap and lasts ages as and when needed)
x1 tablespoon of chilli powder
x1 whole onion
x1 whole small chilli(with or without seeds, depending how hot u like it! lol)
Frylight.

Method- Spray a decent amount of fry light into a pan. Add the frozed diced chicken breast(or fresh if you buy and dice yourself) cook through on a medium light, spraying more fry light now and again for around 10 mins.

Whilst the chicken is cooking, add your tinned tomatoes, pinches of salt, madras curry powder, garlic, chilli powder and whole chilli and onion to blender and blend for a minute. 

Add the curry mixture to the cooked chicken and stir together in the pan. Leave to cook for 10 mins on a low light and then serve with rice, potato or whatever you fancy 

I really like this dish and it is quite spicy for those that like a curry with a kick. lol.

Will post more recipes soon xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Might make this tomorrow night :D Thanks very much :) xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

For any girls that are on the EE, and struggle to put a weekly menu together I hughly recommend the 100 extra easy days book! It has 100 days fully planned out for you!


----------



## africaqueen

You are very welcome! Hope u enjoy it 

Im going bed now cos my mouth is killing me. Just laughed at dh playing wii sport tennis and nearly bust my stitches so bloody sore now :-( Painkillers and a early nite should see me ok. Nite all xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ive just got that book jac, and its wicked... 

i went overboard last night, i had 2 hot cross buns, plus a curly wurly... 15syns? i know we are allowed 15 aday, but i think if i had exactly 15 i wouldnt lose hardly anything, so i try and stick to under 10 x


----------



## **angel**

morning ladies, just weighed and lost 3lb :) 7lb in 2 weeks well chuffed xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

Beauty- I have 10 syns per day as i feel "safer" doing this. lol. Each to their own though and you are allowed 15 a day max but i prefer to see a lil better weight loss ;-)

Angel- Woop Woop!! well done hun! that's fab 

Well i just had bacon, egg and toast for brekky and a apple an it was well nice 
Im relaxing now but going for a walk this afternoon whilst dh watches the footy! lol.
My mouth is feeling a lot less swollen but the area is itchy and my nose and its driving me mad! lol. Ah well think that's a sign that its healing up.

I have more recipes to post later. Syn free gravy, syn free KFC style chicken and more!
Watch this space  hehe xxx


----------



## Reedy

Been really good this morning, had 2 pieces if bacon fat cut off & 2 poached eggs & 3 slices of nimble wholemeal toast was yum & still full now x 
Does anyone know how many syns are in a sachets of ww hot chocolate? Had one last night, it was lovely & gave me my chocolate fix.


----------



## africaqueen

Reedy- I think its around 2.5 syns for a options hot choc so i would imagine around the same? Not sure as i dont have access to the website seeing as im no longer a paying member xxx


----------



## firstprincess

ooh im having the curry tonight... yummy! and i may get that book jac it sounds ace. i have had milk in tea, an apple for brekkie, and a tuna salad for lunch, having the curry for dins later so still need to have some fibre! maybe an alpen bar or ryvita later. much less hungry today.... feel fat after yesterday! im gonna go for a good walk in a bit or try the davina workout again (my legs still hurt from wednesday!).... good luck today girls xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Where do you buy that book from jac? I'm not a member... Can you get it from the shops? Xx


----------



## Beautywithin

I got mine from ebay kayleigh, got 3 books... for £20.. 1 was meals on ee plan, another meals for green n red days, and a syns books is worth getting


----------



## firstprincess

I think you can get it on the website or at amazon x


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks for all the support again girls...Matthew has agreed to pay my joining fee for the gym..and I am going to go to Wednesday Meetings at 9:30am. I called the consultant and left a message. I need to buy all of these books, for recipes I think. Ive been looking on that facebook group, one guy lost 11 stone in 7 months :wacko:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thanks BW, I'll have a look :) I've already got an 18 page thing with syn values but just need some recipe books x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

ER- Really pleased you are joining a group and the gym. The two combined will give u max results in the healthiest way ;-) fab that your dh is so supportive too.

Well ladies, here are a few more recipes for you... syn free ;-)

"Pancakes"

3 eggs
4 tablespoons sweetener
2 drops vanilla essence

Method- Separate the yolks from the whites,
Whisk egg whites intill stiff.
Whisk egg yolks intill creamy.
Add 4 tablespoons of sweetener and 2 drops of vanilla essence to the yolks.
Fold the yolks into the whites intill light and fluffy.
Fry in frylight over a medium heat.
When cooked add sweetener and fresh lemon juice if required and enjoy!

Ok girls, they are a sub for pancakes and obviously a real pancake cant be beaten but its a tasty snack when you fancy a change and i often have these for brekky 

SYN FREE GRAVY

x1 large red onion(chop finely)
x2 cloves of crushed garlic
sprinkle of Thyme(or herb of choice)
x2 beef oxo cubes
Splash of balsamic vinegar
Fry light.

Method- Spray sauce pan with frylight.
Add onion and garlic and cook intill golden.
Add herbs, stock and vinegar and bring to boil.
Reduce heat and allow to simmer for 30-40 mins.
When cooked allow to cool for 5 mins and then blitz with a blender and serve.

SYN FREE QUICHE

x4 eggs
500g fat free cottage cheese
2 tablespoons of quark cheese
x1 onion
Chopped tinned ham
Sweetcorn

Method- Mix eggs together but don't beat them. 
Add cottage cheese and quark.
Frylight the onions and pour into dish when browned.
Cook on gas mark 6 for 30-40 minsn or intill set.

With this one, you can add pretty much anything you like. I think ham and sweetcorn is really nice though 

Will add more later  xxx


----------



## Blah11

ok has a crap day.

2 alpen light bars 
CHEESEBURGER AND CHIPS

omg. Gonna just have chicken soup for dinner but ive went waaay over syns :(!


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks for the pancake recipe africaqueen..

The consultant just called me back, I am going every Wednesday at 9:30am! :happydance::happydance:

She sounds really nice as well, so glad I didnt give up..:blush:


----------



## africaqueen

ER- You are welcome and im so glad you didnt give up. We are made of stronger stuff than that luckily so u will be fine ;-)

Well DH was gonna cook tonight but no sign of any cooking just lots of bleedin football!! grrrrr. I really cba cooking again tonight. I will make myself a mugshot if he dont move his arse off the couch!! grrrrr bloody men! xxx


----------



## EternalRose

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=504302619&aid=203282#!/profile.php?id=504302619

Here is my facebook if anyone wants to add me..Let me know your username xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

AQ- how many pancakes does that recipe make? And what do you cook the quiche in? Does it have to be a special tin?

ER- add me, I'm Kayleigh Wilson with a black and White pic of my little boy as my pic, anyone else can add me too :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah Go Mon!!! You can do it! I have evry faith in you missis:thumbup::hugs:

Not a bad day so far for me, breakie was fruit n fibre & milk, an apple, lunch was baked potato beans and a little cheese and for tea its chicken and pepper kebabs:thumbup:

My weigh in for SS online is tomorrow morning...eeekks! Bets its another damn pound:growlmad:


----------



## africaqueen

kayleigh&bump said:


> AQ- how many pancakes does that recipe make? And what do you cook the quiche in? Does it have to be a special tin?
> 
> ER- add me, I'm Kayleigh Wilson with a black and White pic of my little boy as my pic, anyone else can add me too :)

The way i make them it makes 2 pancakes but if u made them thinner you would get more from it 
I Just make the quiche in a casserole dish as i dnt have a lot of pots and pans. lol. Also with it being a gooey mess to start with, its the safest option to use a casserole dish. lol. xxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Good luck for your wi jac :thumbup:

I was planning on making lamb kebabs for dinner but asda gave me the normal mince rather than the lean stuff so dunno if I'm gunna have to syn them now :( the standard mince is 1syn for 28g so it's gunna be loads!


----------



## firstprincess

Yay ER - loving the PMA!

Good luck with your weigh in Jac, let us know.

And AQ - your recipes are making me smile soooooooooo much! I had the curry earlier and its amazing. Girls you must try it. 

I am 2 days overdue on the davina workout.... grrrr! must do it tomorrow. Megan isnt giving me a break at the moment to draw breath let alone do the dvd.

Im on fb too .... vikki elliott-smith and the pic is a pink collage of me and megan! 

so rest of day for me was alpen bar, ff yoghurt and the curry, and a apple and nectarine .... yummy!

planned my dinners for the week also .... haddock fishcakes, sausage and bean casserole, chicken kebabs, pepper chicken, spag bol, tuna jackets, and spinach and ricotta pasta.... yay! and my food bill is tiny because ALDI and LIDL to the cheapest fruit and veg ever.... 2 bags for life full cost me £16! whoop. xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Just added Mon and Kayleigh to fb! x


----------



## africaqueen

Kayleigh an Vikki- I have sent FR's on facey for u both 

Vikki- i love aldi an lidl aswell! get most of my fruit an veg from there and aldi are opening a store at the top of our rd before summer so it will only be a 3 min walk for me! Gonna invest in a lil shoppin trolly on wheels to lug my shopping home 

dh did get off his arse and make tea an it was lovely  we had gizzard with boiled rice, homemade sauce and plantain and it was lush! counted it as 5 syns for the oil used but the ingredients were syn free apart from that  xxx


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> Kayleigh an Vikki- I have sent FR's on facey for u both
> 
> Vikki- i love aldi an lidl aswell! get most of my fruit an veg from there and aldi are opening a store at the top of our rd before summer so it will only be a 3 min walk for me! Gonna invest in a lil shoppin trolly on wheels to lug my shopping home
> 
> dh did get off his arse and make tea an it was lovely  we had gizzard with boiled rice, homemade sauce and plantain and it was lush! counted it as 5 syns for the oil used but the ingredients were syn free apart from that  xxx

Whats gizzard hun? xx


----------



## africaqueen

EternalRose said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Kayleigh an Vikki- I have sent FR's on facey for u both
> 
> Vikki- i love aldi an lidl aswell! get most of my fruit an veg from there and aldi are opening a store at the top of our rd before summer so it will only be a 3 min walk for me! Gonna invest in a lil shoppin trolly on wheels to lug my shopping home
> 
> dh did get off his arse and make tea an it was lovely  we had gizzard with boiled rice, homemade sauce and plantain and it was lush! counted it as 5 syns for the oil used but the ingredients were syn free apart from that  xxx
> 
> Whats gizzard hun? xxClick to expand...

Its basically Chicken liver as far as i knw... lol. Its a nigerian recipe as that is were my dh is from so never quite sure what is what but it tasted nice! lol.

Just having a major sweet tooth moment and had some fruit flavour iced gems in the cupboard and discovered they are only 5 syns per pack! happy days! lol. Having them now with a cuppa  xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Ooo I might try aldi and Lidl for my fruit and veg, well, prob aldi cos it's closer. Thanks for the tip :)

Thanks for the recipes AQ, really wanted maccys breakfats tomorrow so might try those pancakes and cook some bacon instead :) I'm doing the sw kfc for tea :) Gonna put AQs recipe for the curry in the slow cooker tomorrow :) 

xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Oooh, just one question, does it affect your weight loss if you don't stick to 3 meals a day? I have only had breakfast today and wasn't hungry for lunch? I am better eating something even though I am not hungry than not eating at all? 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

No hun, it wont effect your weight loss, although if u manage a few snacks inbetween meals such as a apple or melon etc it will keep your metabolism fired up and help burn cals faster ;-) 

Hope you enjoy the curry! xxx


----------



## firstprincess

AQ - that sounds lush! and been on fb x


----------



## firstprincess

Apparently the more u eat the more u lose, so yep even if ur not hungry try and eat. I just scoffed down a bowl of all bran xxx


----------



## africaqueen

firstprincess said:


> AQ - that sounds lush! and been on fb x

Your baby is sooo cute aswell! aaah cnt wait till its my turn to have one:cloud9:

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> firstprincess said:
> 
> 
> AQ - that sounds lush! and been on fb x
> 
> Your baby is sooo cute aswell! aaah cnt wait till its my turn to have one:cloud9:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


I cant wait for you to have your little one either...:cloud9: Im so broody at the moment its untrue! But I have to wait till I finish my midwifery training and I havent even started it yet! I start Sept this year and my training finishes 2014. Arrrrgh, I will be seeing and delivering babies. If it doesnt help with the broodiness, I am royally screwed arent I. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

Is LIDL or ALDI cheaper for fruit and veg then? I'm sure thats what bumps my bills up as I dont eat very much meat at all (maybe eat meat twice a week).


----------



## africaqueen

ER- Aww what a rewarding job that is gonna be though! You will still have plenty of time for another lil bubs aswell. Your only young ;-)

Blah- well Aldi have the super six deal each wk where 6 items of fruit or veg are around 50p and lidl have offers aswell so i tend to mix an match between the two. Im a real bargain hunter tho cos we are on a verrry tight budget this yr xxx


----------



## Blah11

oh right, never really thought about going there for fruit and veg for some reason although i do like other (bad) foods from lidls!

Right i skipped my davina yday so its a must do today :dohh: :(!


----------



## Beautywithin

how many syns in a creme egg??! x


----------



## becs0375

Creme eggs are 8.5 syns!!

Made a lush quorn and veg stirfry with noodles, was 3.5 syns!!!! Bloody lush!!

ER, ao pleased for you, you sound so much more positive!!!!


----------



## Blah11

what was the syns in your stir fry? oil and sauce?

i did my workout :) OH always laughs at me doing it though :growlmad: Made a veg soup whilst I did my workout and chucked some leftover chicken in it for the last few mins so i'm having a bowl just now as yet again I've not ate that much today :dohh: 2 alpen bars when i got up at half 7, cheeseburger and chips at about 2 and now my soup at 9.30 :shrug:

Is it just me who isnt hungry or is it a common thing since the free foods are so filling?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow, I don't come on all day and I come back to a whole load of reading :lol:

I'll put the recipes up on the first post when I get more time :thumbup:and any weight updates.
Off out to Wetherspoons tomorrow with family, so I've been checking the menu for syn-free food!

If anyone wants to add me on FB I'm Kate Duncan (pic of me with Lucas on my back) :)


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- Just added you on FB but not sure if it was u? lol. Loads of kate duncans but i added the one with baby on back 

I have just done 25 mins on the wii fit before as i finally managed to get on it when dh was done with his day long football watching. Bloody selfish men hey? Iv been stuck in most of the day in the bedroom on here to avoid the footy. Grrrrr xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Thanks becs x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok I'm feeling really dis-heartened this morning, I feel like this is just not going to work for me:cry: 1 lb loss last week and NO LOSS this week, despite following the plan and slipping up with the flapjack, 2 gym sessions and 2 zumba classes Ive not lost a damn thing:hissy:

I feel like I'm wasting my time now. My body just wants to keep me fat:cry:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> Ok I'm feeling really dis-heartened this morning, I feel like this is just not going to work for me:cry: 1 lb loss last week and NO LOSS this week, despite following the plan and slipping up with the flapjack, 2 gym sessions and 2 zumba classes Ive not lost a damn thing:hissy:
> 
> I feel like I'm wasting my time now. My body just wants to keep me fat:cry:

Sorry to hear that hun, are you still on your period? 

I must admit I have just been reading the slimming world page on fb and I know for a fact I was doing it all wrong.You cant mix red and green days e.t.c...and when I spoke to the consultant yesterday she said you literally have to follow it by the book for the weight loss to happen. Jac, I would get to a group like me. I need the support, and I need someone to tell me what to do..:dohh:

If it makes you feel any better last night I had chippie tea and mushy peas..so 1,900 syns..! :dohh:

Dont get dishearted hun, I know what your feeling but the alternative is to eat crap again and that wont make things better either. We will get to the bottom of it. Do you do a food diary? Can you remember exactly what you have eaten this week? xx


----------



## MummyJade

Morning Ladies...
I have not caught up on all posts yet... but i will do...
I went out last night had a fair few ciders and a few jd and cokes!! 
so i am just feeling rough and also bad! Im am not drinking now till april...
and i am sticking to the diet and exercise all week... xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Jac- SW deffo does work, so u are going wrong somewhere. If you want to send me a example of your diet il have a look over it for you. Iv already done it for few other girls ;-)

ER- Glad to see that your PMA is back hun!! fab news ;-)

Jade- sound like you had a fab nite! cider and then JD tho... i would be ill! lol. Can't manage to mix my drinks nowadays without suffering big time for 2 days! hehe .

Well i have just had shredded wheat for brekky(hea and heb) and a apple.
I am going to make leek and potato soup for lunch and god knows what for tea.
I am deffo going for a long walk today though as i seems that there is more football on today?? I am not putting up with it for 2 solid days. I only see dh on a sat an sun as he works away all wk so i aint impressed with it tbh :-(

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> *Kate- Just added you on FB but not sure if it was u? lol. Loads of kate duncans but i added the one with baby on back *
> 
> I have just done 25 mins on the wii fit before as i finally managed to get on it when dh was done with his day long football watching. Bloody selfish men hey? Iv been stuck in most of the day in the bedroom on here to avoid the footy. Grrrrr xxx

LOL yeah that was me :haha:

Jac - sorry to hear it's not working for you :( do you keep a food diary? Might be worth getting someone to look at it for you. At the meetings if you're not losing and it's been four weeks they take a look at your food diary and see what's going wrong and that?
:hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Yep Aldi and Lidl are fantastic for fruit an veg. I got 2 mixed salad leaf bags, cucumber, celery, vine tomatoes, beetroot, spring onions, carrot, parsnip, onions - red and white, baking potatoes, sweet potatoes, plums, pears, strawberries, a honey gew melon, oranges, green beans and spinach .... for £14.98! Whoop! 

Its making a huge difference to my weekly shopping bill.

I guiltily tip toed downstairs last night for my davina workout at gone eleven, its 2 days overdue! it was easier than before.

I will add u in a bit kate, and jac get aq to look at your food sheets. 

I had tea with milk, kiwi, apple and grape fruit salad with natural yoghurt, pineapple chunks, and then sweet potato with tuna, sweetcorn, spring onion and fat free fromage frais for lunch.... yummy. and then 2 plums and 2 strawberries. now sipping a herbal tea. 

gonna do the quorn sausage bean hotpot for dins.... yummy!

xxx

Followed this afternoon with a shape fat free yoghurt and then the sausage and baked bean casserole.... and wow its filling! had it with half a slice of wholemeal bread and couldnt finish it! unlike me!

xxx


----------



## Blah11

what davina one do you do? just do cardio box.

gonna go to aldi today if i can convince oh!


----------



## firstprincess

I have the Davina superbody workout and have been doing the supersculpt workout that takes 40 mins inc warm up, and cool down ..... x


----------



## Blah11

is it a pilates type?


----------



## firstprincess

No its little bits of cardio and weights. I love it. x


----------



## Blah11

just back from aldi :)

Got a salad pack, veg soup mix, sprouts, bread, 6 cartons of apple juice, apples, oranges, big 2.5kg potatoes, sweet potatoes, kiwis, a whole fresh chicken, frozen breasts, parnsips, a tin of sweetcorn and mandarins all for £16.08 ;o


----------



## firstprincess

Im gonna start aiming to do the dvd workouts every eve before bed - should i vary the workout:shrug: or stick to the same :shrug:

At the mo i have the davina superbody workout and i do the supersculpt section which is toning and aerobic. 

There is another section that is superfit which is aerobic kickboxing, then there are sections i can add on which focus on legs, six pack, tummy or uper body. These are ten mins each.

The warm up is 10 mins, as is the cool down so each basic workout is 40 mins.

I walk a good couple of miles twice a week too. I sooooooooo wanna get fit, slim and toned.

But I'm beginning to worry if i feel too full! I lost 6lbs last week and would be happy with a couple this week .... just dont want to have gained! and i dont wanna overdo the exercise and build heavy muscle... and not have lost. xxxx


----------



## Blah11

ok today ive had..

2 alpen light bars for mybreakfast and HEB
a bowl of chicken and veg soup
a baked potato, a sweet baked potato (both small) with tuna sweetcorn and extra light mayo and a side salad :)


might snack on fruit later if I'm hungry or maybe a mugshot, idk.

WI tomorrow


----------



## firstprincess

That sounds like a good day, I eat tons of fruit during the day too... stops me snacking on junk. Ha! I love aldi ... its sooooooo cheap and there fruit and veg really lasts, we have had salad still be lovely almost 2 weeks after we have bought it. It takes a good third off my shopping bill now if not more.

They often have some good home stuff too. Its a shop I used to be embarrased about.... now i'm loud and proud! if it saves me money i dont care! lol! xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Good luck for your WI tomorrow xxx


----------



## Reedy

The Alpen light bars, are the syns or a HE??? 
Also does anyone find SW hard to do with a fussy eater for a OH?? Dh won't eat like I do on SW so will end up making different dinners so a more expensive shop!!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Jac- try measuring yourself (waist, bust, thighs) each week aswell as weighing. I've read that even though some ladies don't loose every week, their measurements still get smaller and it's to do with all the extra exercise... Muscle weighing more than fat etc, and it sounds like you're doing quite a lot of exercise :thumbup: just a thought to stop you getting dishartrned :hugs:

I really should get my but into gear and stock up at lidl's, but my nearest one is a 20 min walk downhill, which means a long uphill walk home with lots of heavy food under the pram :nope:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Reedy said:


> The Alpen light bars, are the syns or a HE???
> Also does anyone find SW hard to do with a fussy eater for a OH?? Dh won't eat like I do on SW so will end up making different dinners so a more expensive shop!!!

Alpen lights are 3 syns each or two for your heb :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Kayleigh I'll have to get some of those next week x just looked at my book & it's from 2007 so guessing lots has changed x 
I think I've done really well today but please correct me if I'm wrong lol 
Sultana bran & milk from HE & a banana
Sunday dinner was lots of boiled potatoes, cabbage, peas, leeks, carrots green beans & a small bit of chicken & gravy x
A plum 
Just had cheese on toast 28g of cheese which I'm surprised is quite a bit once grated, on 2 slices of wholemeal nimble bread x


----------



## Reedy

Oh and just found 2 slimming world recipe books in my cupboard :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

africaqueen said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Jac- SW deffo does work, so u are going wrong somewhere. If you want to send me a example of your diet il have a look over it for you. Iv already done it for few other girls ;-)
> 
> ER- Glad to see that your PMA is back hun!! fab news ;-)
> 
> Jade- sound like you had a fab nite! cider and then JD tho... i would be ill! lol. Can't manage to mix my drinks nowadays without suffering big time for 2 days! hehe .
> 
> Well i have just had shredded wheat for brekky(hea and heb) and a apple.
> I am going to make leek and potato soup for lunch and god knows what for tea.
> I am deffo going for a long walk today though as i seems that there is more football on today?? I am not putting up with it for 2 solid days. I only see dh on a sat an sun as he works away all wk so i aint impressed with it tbh :-(
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun, I'll send you my last 2 weeks food plans and this weeks if thats ok? I'd really appreciate it:hugs: Shall I email them?

Well I started the day with a banana and a muller light, lunch was toast, tomatoes, bacon and mushrooms, then we wnt to the play area and I had a cappuccino and a huuuggee peice of chocolate cake :rofl: cos I felt pissed off:growlmad: God it was nice! Back to it tomorrow though, I'm determined this is going to work for me, bloody well determined. Ive found a group on a wed at 12 just 2 mins down the road from me so i'm going to give the lady a call tomorrow and get my butt down there:thumbup:
ER- Still no flipping period either:hissy: thing is I'm sure im over due and my boobs arent telling me I'm coming on either:dohh: Could this dieting and exersize delay my period?


----------



## Blah11

Reedy said:


> The Alpen light bars, are the syns or a HE???
> Also does anyone find SW hard to do with a fussy eater for a OH?? Dh won't eat like I do on SW so will end up making different dinners so a more expensive shop!!!

My OH wont eat what i eat either (although he'll eat like a roast or something). We had baked potatoes (me and amelie) and OH had this disgusting sausage lattice with a million calories in it and beans :shrug: His loss.

2 alpen light bars are HEB :)


----------



## Blah11

firstprincess said:


> That sounds like a good day, I eat tons of fruit during the day too... stops me snacking on junk. Ha! I love aldi ... its sooooooo cheap and there fruit and veg really lasts, we have had salad still be lovely almost 2 weeks after we have bought it. It takes a good third off my shopping bill now if not more.
> 
> They often have some good home stuff too. Its a shop I used to be embarrased about.... now i'm loud and proud! if it saves me money i dont care! lol! xxx

same here! i used to think it was so embarassing that my mum shopped there sometimes but now i dont care! a carrot is a carrot lol. im gonna go to tesco tomorrow after work for some branded things i couldnt get in aldi (mullerlights and alpen bars really :rofl:)


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- Yes hun no probs. you can email it to me  il send you my email addy in a PM now  

My mouth is still bleeding on and off and sore stingy :-( stitches feel rly tight. Think il have a bath and a nite to eat. Probs mash with primula light in it an then bed with some painkillers and my lappy of course  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- Can u delete some of your inbox msgs please hun so i can send u my email addy xxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Jac ur not pg r u? :lol: I don't really know if dieting could delay your af or not. I guess it's possible. I bet that's why you've not lost though if your late. 

Reedy that looks good go me :) make sure you get your syns in too though xx


----------



## firstprincess

Reedy - that sounds fine. im happy to photocopy the extra easy plan pages out of my starter pack and post if u like - tells u the free foods, superfree foods, heb hea and syns. let me know.

Blah - thats exactly what we do, go to aldi then anything we cant get we go to tesco, we must save a fortune.

AQ - ouchy! 

Jac -glad ur staying positive, though im VERY jealous about the choccie cake, i just had to lull my choccie craving with an options ho choccy! yep think going alog to groups is a great idea.

xxx


----------



## Reedy

FP - that would be great thank you x I really appreciate it x tried getting the new books from ebay but they are like £10-£25 something I just cant afford right now x 
Had a look in my SW recipe books & DH did find some things he liked in there which is good x 
Just had a strawberry sugar free jelly too was yum x 
the weeks are much easier for me as we go to my parents at the weekend & they like to fill the cupboards with sweet treats lol but I managed to resist yay me x was bloody hard though x 

Im starting zumba on tuesday, i'm really looking forward to it x I've hard really good things about it x Is it really hard to pick up???

I must buy a notebook to keep my food plans in because I lose track of what I've eaten x


----------



## becs0375

I have af here so I am not hopeful for a loss this week!! I always feel so much more heavier!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Thats fine reedy - just pm me ur address and i will do it this week. I think sw gets easier as u get used to it. Your brave.. zumba! I would be hopeless. I just tried the davina aerobic workout- i have no coordination, missed half of it and gave up after 20 mins! might try the toning bit and jogging! lol! x


----------



## Stephie 25

finally caught up with the end of this thread.... Lovely recipe ideas thanks all. I have added a few of you to facebook - i'm stephanie jaye if anyone wants to add me too :)

Slept through breckfast & lunch (Oops) and had bacon, egg, chips & beans for tea. Yummy :) Although i can't quite believe it is part of the diet though!!!


----------



## africaqueen

I am feeling grotty with my mouth so had no tea and just had a sweet n sour mug shot and a cuppa. Might have some fruit in a bit. My mouth been bleeding nr stitches so sticking to soft foods for now. Had a nice bubble bath before to try cheer myself up and had a small tia maria an diet coke whilst in it... how indulgent! lol xxx


----------



## Blah11

how do you do syn free chips?


----------



## Blah11

africaqueen said:


> I am feeling grotty with my mouth so had no tea and just had a sweet n sour mug shot and a cuppa. Might have some fruit in a bit. My mouth been bleeding nr stitches so sticking to soft foods for now. Had a nice bubble bath before to try cheer myself up and had a small tia maria an diet coke whilst in it... how indulgent! lol xxx

mm i love sweet and sour mugshots! home argains do them for 29p!


----------



## africaqueen

Blah11 said:


> how do you do syn free chips?

You just make chip shapes from potatoes, par boil em for 10 mins, shake em around to rough the edges an then put onto baking tray. squirt with frylight an a shake of salt if u fancy an then in the oven gas mark 6 for around 30 mins or intill browned 

xxx


----------



## Reedy

I love the syn free chips they are scrum x 
I just got round DH to swap our shepherds pie dinner for lamb koftas & wedges :happydance:
what are mugshots & how do they work in SW?? ie syns, HB, Free???


----------



## Blah11

oh might have chips with my chicken tomorrow ;D!

mug shots are like packet pot noodles but with pasta, couscous or noodles in them. You just pour some water over them and let them sit for 5 mins and yum yum. Quite a few of them are FREE, the s&s noodle one, tomato and ministrone pasta ones. Theyre really yummy.


----------



## Blah11

Is anyone good at making blinkies? We could have special SW ones for losing 7lbs, 1st, 1.5st etc, 10% of our body weight (club 10), goal weight (?!)


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Oooh love that idea blah :)


----------



## Stephie 25

me too - great idea :)


----------



## africaqueen

Fab idea!
There is a forum on here where u can put a blinkie request and someone makes it for you.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Here is the link to the forum... https://www.babyandbump.com/blinkies-banners-graphics/

You just explain what u want and someone will do it for you 

We could have a slimmer of the mth one aswell xxx


----------



## Blah11

i think jac can make them..

*cough*hint*cough*


:rofl:


----------



## Blah11

right I'm off to bed, will report WI in the morning! *plz loss*


----------



## becs0375

I have just done my meal planning for the week, and shopping list so sainsburys here I come in the morning!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck with your weigh in Blah!

Becs- Very organized! I am going to do my meal plans for the mth when i get paid end of mth as changing to mthly pay is buggering me up and i need to budget better 

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Ive been bad again tonight!! :/

going to up the exercise this week, x


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh how bad where u Beauty? Chocolate bad or takeaway bad? lol 

I could raid the biccie tin right now cos im starvin but cba cookin this time of nite so il have a banana. lol xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

kayleigh&bump said:


> *Jac ur not pg r u*? :lol: I don't really know if dieting could delay your af or not. I guess it's possible. I bet that's why you've not lost though if your late.
> 
> Reedy that looks good go me :) make sure you get your syns in too though xx

I bloody hope not!!!:wacko:



Reedy said:


> FP - that would be great thank you x I really appreciate it x tried getting the new books from ebay but they are like £10-£25 something I just cant afford right now x
> Had a look in my SW recipe books & DH did find some things he liked in there which is good x
> Just had a strawberry sugar free jelly too was yum x
> the weeks are much easier for me as we go to my parents at the weekend & they like to fill the cupboards with sweet treats lol but I managed to resist yay me x was bloody hard though x
> 
> Im starting zumba on tuesday, i'm really looking forward to it x I've hard really good things about it x Is it really hard to pick up???
> 
> I must buy a notebook to keep my food plans in because I lose track of what I've eaten x

Zumba is ace, and no its not hard to pick up at all. Everybody does it their own way, nobody does it perfectly. Its lots of fun. I love my zumba class:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Here you go, Ive put a load together, if you want something that says different then just let me know:thumbup:

https://s819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/BLINKIES/


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- Have u cleared your inbox yet so i can send my email addy to you? 

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yes hun I have, sorry about that:blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive been a rebellious minx today....

I had that chocolate cake earlier and tonight I had a blue WKD!:blush::haha:

Back on that wagon tomorrow though girls and determined for at LEAST a 2lb loss next week!


----------



## africaqueen

No probs hun 
Just sent it now.
Ooh i could kill for choc cake right now! but il have a banana an get to sleep instead! haha.
Nite nite everyone xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Nanite AQ- whats the betting you will dream of chocolate cake tonight :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

lost 3ls :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Mandy!!:thumbup: ( that right this time?)


----------



## Blah11

yes :rofl:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Well done ! Thats brill. Blinkies are great jac :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Well done Blah :thumbup:
My first weigh in is on wednesday *nervous*
The blinkies are fab Jac x
I had my sultana bran with milk (HE) 
then for while Im at work I have a pot of grapes, a pot of pineapple, a big tin of spaghetti hoops & a mullerlight cherry yoghurt x 
not sure whats for dinner tonight though x


----------



## Beautywithin

africaqueen said:


> Ooh how bad where u Beauty? Chocolate bad or takeaway bad? lol
> 
> I could raid the biccie tin right now cos im starvin but cba cookin this time of nite so il have a banana. lol xxx

it was a bit of both, had ,maccy ds for dinner, and then some chocolate..im not gunna even bother getting on the scales till friday lol x


----------



## firstprincess

love the blinkies, great! amd well done blah thats ace! xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I had mcds for lunch yesterday as well but apparently I've lost 3lbs since yesterday morning! Weird :wacko:


----------



## firstprincess

Jac - Megan NEEDS a sockville pet.... how do i order her one. xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

I wish that would happen everytime i ate one kayleigh :dohh: x



for brekkie ive had

* Bacon ( weight watchers )
* fried egg ( used fry light )
*mushrooms
* 2 slices of WW wholemeal bread
butter ( 1 syn ) 

lunch im gunna have fruit...

and for dinner, steak.. SW chips and peas 

x


----------



## firstprincess

That brekkie sounds amazing! x


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Blah- well done on the loss! fab 

Jac- Blinkies are lovely hun! have u sent me your diet plans yet? i have not looked at my email yet but will do later ;-)

Kayleigh- wow! lookin like its gonna be a good loss for you! 
I love maccies but have stayed away from there. lol. I may well treat myself to a happy meal next wk tho! Nom nom x

Promised myself i would stay off the scales till fri but might sneak a peak tomorrow morning to make sure im heading in the right direction! lol. Its addictive rly isnt it? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jac- I have looked through your meal plans and they are fab! very varied, plenty of ss foods and very healthy... are you weighing your portions of cheese etc? i cnt see anything wrong with the sheets you emailed me hun. If AF is late, i would wait an see what your losses are like after she shows as you will be retaining water. Unless you are pregnant? then u would be retaining water an the hormone change could make weight loss slower... lol. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

firstprincess said:


> Jac - Megan NEEDS a sockville pet.... how do i order her one. xxx

Go to my FB page and go to the sock store photo album, choose a pair of socks and decide which creature you want, what sort of eyes, safety googly or stitched and then send me an email through the contact us tab...simples lol:thumbup:



africaqueen said:


> Jac- I have looked through your meal plans and they are fab! very varied, plenty of ss foods and very healthy... are you weighing your portions of cheese etc? i cnt see anything wrong with the sheets you emailed me hun. If AF is late, i would wait an see what your losses are like after she shows as you will be retaining water. Unless you are pregnant? then u would be retaining water an the hormone change could make weight loss slower... lol. xxx

I thought I was doing it right and yep weighing the cheese etc..nah deffo not pregnant, I dont 'feel' it lol! ahh well we'll see whats going on this week, thanks for looking through them hunny:hugs:

Breakfast for me was
Fruit n fibre (heb) and milk (part hea)
Just had lunch was was scrummy, tuna and sweetcorn salad and an orange.
tea is qorn sausages and mash!


----------



## longtobeamum

I'm a bit confused ladies, could somebody help me with this recipe?

Is wholemeal nimbel bread free?? There is a recipe on the sw website...

Serves: 4
Prep time: 15 minutes
Cook time: 25 minutes
Syns per serving:
Extra Easy FREE Original FREE* green1.5**
(*Add 6 Syns if not using bread as a Healthy Extra, **Add 6 Syns if not using bread and a further 6 Syns if not using chicken as a Healthy Extra) 

The recipe calls for 12 slices of wholemeal nimble bread, but says its free on the EE plan? I'm majorly confuzzled :wacko:

Also, can anyone reccomend a meal that needs quark? xxx


----------



## firstprincess

aw ta jac will have a look and order when i have the money.... they are adorable!

i had an alpen light bar for brekkie,
then 2 fried eggs in fry light and 2 wholemeal medium slices of big loaf bread (4syns)
having chicken kebabs later.... mmmmmmmm, xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

longtobeamum said:


> I'm a bit confused ladies, could somebody help me with this recipe?
> 
> Is wholemeal nimbel bread free?? There is a recipe on the sw website...
> 
> Serves: 4
> Prep time: 15 minutes
> Cook time: 25 minutes
> Syns per serving:
> Extra Easy FREE Original FREE* green1.5**
> (*Add 6 Syns if not using bread as a Healthy Extra, **Add 6 Syns if not using bread and a further 6 Syns if not using chicken as a Healthy Extra)
> 
> The recipe calls for 12 slices of wholemeal nimble bread, but says its free on the EE plan? I'm majorly confuzzled :wacko:
> 
> Also, can anyone reccomend a meal that needs quark? xxx

Thats confuzzled me too:dohh:
Nimble bread isn't free as far as I know) as I use it all the time. I have 2 slices for my HEB...


----------



## longtobeamum

thanks for the reply jac. Just doesn't make sense eh. xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hello ladies! Been a bit busy lately :blush: I've updated the main post with recipes and the blinkie page but have yet to do updated weights.
Got my weigh in tomorrow - eek! Going in the morning though so I won't be full of food and may be a pound or two less :haha:


----------



## Blah11

kate amelie saw your sig and went 'awww look, baby. who that?' I said 'thats lucas isn't he cute' and amelie said 'lucas yes cute aw' 

:cloud9:


----------



## Blah11

ive eaten loads today :shock: had 2 alpen bars, a mullerlight, 2 oranges, bowl of soup and having chicken curry with chips and salad for tea :)


----------



## truly_blessed

this thread has spead along over thw last few days!! I forgot to update last Thurs, lost another 3lb but been away all weekend and booked a holiday for this week as I know it will be bad, plus need to be somewhere else this week in any case.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Blah11 said:


> kate amelie saw your sig and went 'awww look, baby. who that?' I said 'thats lucas isn't he cute' and amelie said 'lucas yes cute aw'
> 
> :cloud9:

Aww!! That's sooo sweet :cloud9:


----------



## firstprincess

Ok, so me today....
Alpen light bar for brekkie
Two slices of wholemeal medium slice (one is heb other is 4 syns)
With a two fried eggs in fry light. fat free yog.
Then chicken skewers (peppers, onion and mushroom), mixed salad, and half a jacket with cottage cheese and parmesan. (1.5 for parmesan)
Then 4 strawberries with fat free fromage frais - with a ickle sweetener.

Yummy. Think today is the most syns I have had - 5.5. But been soooo hungry. I'm due af at end of week and i'm always like this! xxxx


----------



## Blah11

just had a cheesecake mullerlight but bleugh, was horrid.. waste of a syn!


----------



## Reedy

Ive done my best day so far x Think I've only used 6 1/2 syns today :thumbup:
Dinner was pork, lots of boiled potatoes, a mountain of peas & sweetcorn & 8 tablespoons of gravy (2syns) 
Just having my ww hot chocolate which is 2.5 syns right?
I've made some more sugar free jelly, its so nice & gives me that sweet fix, i may have to buy more because Finley likes it too x
My other 2 syns was sugar in my 2 cups of tea x I really need to start drinking more water x 
I'm making SW lamb koftas & SW chips/wedges for dinner tomorrow x plus got Zumba at 5.45pm :yipee: 
hhhmmmmm now to decide on whether to have a heap of chips or more koftas tomorrow lol x love this 'diet' :happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Yummy! I feel bad when I use syns .... I was naughty earlier and weighed myself. And I way the same as I did at my weigh in last week.... grrrrr! I feel really disheartened... I know af is due but still grrrrrrrrr xxxxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PrEuFA_WOc

;D


----------



## becs0375

I have had some nice food today!!
B: Yogurt and fruit
L: Rice, salad and coleslaw, 0.5 syn for mayo
T: SW roasties, loads of veg and quorn stew! For afters I had 50g carte dor light 3.5 syns and raspberries!
Snacks: 2 clementines, 2 alpen HEB, 2 finger kitkat 5.5 syns. 
Milk HEA

Might have a harvest bar for 4 syns!!!


----------



## Blah11

I;m starting power 90 tomorrow I think (or tonight if my download hurries up)
I tried p90x before when I was waaay fitter and skinnier and found it hard to starting with power 90, then will do p90m then p90x then hopefully p90x+!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJw2e4_c758&NR=1

the results are FAB.


----------



## Reedy

Love the Peter Kay clip :rofl: 
What is this power90 thing??? She looks amazing x


----------



## Stephie 25

well, it was weigh in day today, and
.
.
.
. 
.

2 1/2lb loss Which means i have my first sticker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

1/2 stone loss. Not bad for 2 weeks :happydance:

Current weight 13st 12 1/2


----------



## Blah11

well done stephie!!!


Power 90 is like a boot camp for beginners haha. Its hard core and it lasts 90 days (you exercise 6/7 days a week).


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Stephie thats awesome!

Ive made qorn cumberland sausages, mash potato, green beans and carrots with onion gravy for tea, (gravy was 2 syns) then had a an apple and a mullerlight.

I had a 2 finger kitkat earlier for 4 syns so ive used 6 today:happydance:


----------



## Blah11

OMG just done the weight session - my arms feel like theyre going to fall off and im only using the bar and bolts on OHs dumbells no actual weights :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

longtobeamum said:


> I'm a bit confused ladies, could somebody help me with this recipe?
> 
> Is wholemeal nimbel bread free?? There is a recipe on the sw website...
> 
> Serves: 4
> Prep time: 15 minutes
> Cook time: 25 minutes
> Syns per serving:
> Extra Easy FREE Original FREE* green1.5**
> (*Add 6 Syns if not using bread as a Healthy Extra, **Add 6 Syns if not using bread and a further 6 Syns if not using chicken as a Healthy Extra)
> 
> The recipe calls for 12 slices of wholemeal nimble bread, but says its free on the EE plan? I'm majorly confuzzled :wacko:
> 
> Also, can anyone reccomend a meal that needs quark? xxx


It is free on the EE plan if you use your HEB on EE. So it serves 4 ppl and 3 slices of nimble bread counts as 1 HEB so 1 portion of this recipe is syn free as long as your counting the bread as a HEB:winkwink:

I cnt think of many recipes that involve Quark but i do have a recipe for a oreo cheesecake that is low syn that involves quark if anyone wants it:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

Helllo everyone! :wave: i went back on slimming world last week, got my first weigh in today! i stopped going after John passed away in september. but ive found it really tough this week, so fingers crossed ive done ok and atleast lost abit!! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

Blah11 said:


> I;m starting power 90 tomorrow I think (or tonight if my download hurries up)
> I tried p90x before when I was waaay fitter and skinnier and found it hard to starting with power 90, then will do p90m then p90x then hopefully p90x+!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJw2e4_c758&NR=1
> 
> the results are FAB.

WOW she looks fab, im getting the DVD off ebay, worth a shot i guess x


----------



## Beautywithin

jenniferannex said:


> Helllo everyone! :wave: i went back on slimming world last week, got my first weigh in today! i stopped going after John passed away in september. but ive found it really tough this week, so fingers crossed ive done ok and atleast lost abit!! xx

good luck Jen x


----------



## Reedy

Do you girls know if there is a slimming world app for the iphone/ipod???
i know there is a WW one but cant seem to find a SW one x


----------



## jenniferannex

Beautywithin said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> Helllo everyone! :wave: i went back on slimming world last week, got my first weigh in today! i stopped going after John passed away in september. but ive found it really tough this week, so fingers crossed ive done ok and atleast lost abit!! xx
> 
> good luck Jen xClick to expand...


thanks :) x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Hate to break it to you jac but kit Kate are 5.5 syns :haha: 

There's no SW app yet, but ones in the pipeline apparently :thumbup:


----------



## MummyJade

Hello Ladies....
Good luck Jen
Hope all is well... had a new workout (my 1st) dvd arrive today... so guna try it later... 
when do you think its best to do theses? anytime of day? 
B:1 alpen light bar (part HEB) and an orange... 
L:Jacket potato, beans and cheese (hea) 
T:Chicken salad i think... 

Snacks with be the usual fruit, other alpen light bar... 
Also gotta go to shops and walk dog so bring on the exercise... this is the 1st time i have walked to the shop where i live.... moved here in July... lol... 
anyone not feeling hungry? i am struggling to eat some days... 

xx


----------



## Blah11

best doing the workouts in the morning if you can. I cant do them before 7pm when amelie is in bed though.

I don't really feel hungry either and if I do an apple will stop that hungry feeling.


----------



## MummyJade

Blah11 said:


> best doing the workouts in the morning if you can. I cant do them before 7pm when amelie is in bed though.
> 
> I don't really feel hungry either and if I do an apple will stop that hungry feeling.

Thanks.... i will do it tonight once maizie is in bed and then start 1st thing tomorrow morning... Just walked to shop and back and even tho it started raining as soon as i left it was actually wasnt that bad... and makes a change from walking the dog around the same place... so Diva (dog) is going to have a new route!! 

Yeah i am struggling to eat so much... i am loving cooking different things tho... 

if SW bring out a app i think i will have to get myself an ipod... xx
xx


----------



## firstprincess

Good luck Jen. And although the results of that workout look fab... omg it looks hard! your very brave!

I had a fruit salad for brekkie - pineapple, apple and grapes
Then New Covent Garden Basil and Tomato Soup (about half the carton) and two slices of wholemeal nimble (heb)
Having homemade haddock fishcakes with cabbage and carrots later ... mmmmmmm

xx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Jen xx

How are we all??? Tonight we are having chilli for tea, I love it!!!


----------



## Reedy

I'm doing this recipe for lamb koftas tonight 
2 x 250g essential Waitrose Lamb Lean Mince (10% fat)
2 tbsp chopped fresh oregano
1 tsp ground coriander
Grated zest and juice of ½ lemon
1 small cucumber, diced
150g natural yogurt
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
3 tbsp chopped fresh mint

Obviously I'll use fat free natural yogurt (do they do that?) 
also want to make wedges, anyone got a SW recipe for them?? Cant see one on the website x I'm guessing I would do them just like the chips but maybe for a little bit longer, what do you girls think?? x


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah the wedges you leave the skin on and do the same as the chips .... I usually season them after spraying with frylight. x


----------



## Reedy

DH just came back from the shop & said they hadnt got any frylight :cry:
so going to use this recipe instead as it only uses a little oil x 
I guessing oil is about a 100 syns per teaspoon??? :-( 
I'm going zumba tonight though so hopefully burn it all off x
DH got low fat natural yoghurt not fat free!!! my god this healthy dinner is turning in to a syn fest :cry:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ladies,

Well tomorrow at 9.30am is my first ever slimming world meeting. Really excited, and the consultant said to me on the phone unless you are really disciplined it's better to go to the meet ins. Well when it comes to losing weight, I'm not disciplined at all! So really looking forward to it...so to prepare, i have just sat and ate half a Victoria sponge cake and now I am eating a big portion of chips....:dohh: I'm out of control! :growlmad::haha: so when i get weighed tomorrow i will literally be a heffer..

So day 1 tomorrow..I will let you all know how I get on.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Reedy said:


> DH just came back from the shop & said they hadnt got any frylight :cry:
> so going to use this recipe instead as it only uses a little oil x
> I guessing oil is about a 100 syns per teaspoon??? :-(
> I'm going zumba tonight though so hopefully burn it all off x
> DH got low fat natural yoghurt not fat free!!! my god this healthy dinner is turning in to a syn fest :cry:

If you've not had your HEB yet you can have a tbsp of extra virgin olive oil :)

Good luck ER! Hope it goes well for you :D


Well I had my weigh in today - got my first 1/2 stone sticker AND slimmer of the month!! :happydance: So I've got a little certificate in my book.. oh I was so proud :blush:
My mam got slimmer of the week, and my mate Mel got her first 1/2 stone sticker. It has been a good day! :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Kate- GO YOU!! Aww u have done really well hun. 

ER- You are doing what we have all done- having the "last" supper ;-) hehe. You will love the plan and see results fast once you get into it and just think, whatever you weigh tomorrow, that is the last time you will see that weight ;-)

Well last nite was very synful as my friend took us for a 3 course meal with a btl wine between us... really enjoyed it but feel guilty today. lol.
Today i have eaten- 2 rashers bacon, fried egg(in frylight) and a muller light and apple.
I will have something light for tea as im not feeling too great. Didnt sleep well and cnt stop shivering. Might be a infection or low BP so going to try get Dr appt for tomorrow if i feel the same in the morning. Im due back in work tomorrow aswell as i have been off since my operation on my mouth :-( xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Can I join in? Was on the old one but lost you on my break.

My name is Becca, I am 23.

Been doing SW for 7 months or so with a big 4 month break in the middle and only put on 4lbs!

Starting Weight: 16st 10lbs
Current Weight: 14st 9lbs
Target Weight: 13st

So thats 23lbs for me to lose.

My WI is a Tuesday night (tonight eeek!!)

Thanks girls....

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls..Ohh ER good luck for yopur fist meeting! I still havn't called, I'm doing this week and gonna see what happens at WI on sunday, if ive not lost then I'll be eating a huge bag of choccy dohnuts and getting my fat ass there too:thumbup:

My meals today:

BFAST: Scrambled eggs, grilled toms and mushrooms
lunch: wholemeal bap (heb) with lettuce, lean ham, onions and pickled cucumbers with a scrape of flora light (1/2 syn) and a mullerlight
Tea: will be, SW Turkey tagliatelle

I'm starving now though, just had a n apple but my tums still rumbling, got no alpen bars in : (

Fancy a ham sandwich, wonder how many syns is another wholemeal bap?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi girls..Ohh ER good luck for yopur fist meeting! I still havn't called, I'm doing this week and gonna see what happens at WI on sunday, if ive not lost then I'll be eating a huge bag of choccy dohnuts and getting my fat ass there too:thumbup:
> 
> My meals today:
> 
> BFAST: Scrambled eggs, grilled toms and mushrooms
> lunch: wholemeal bap (heb) with lettuce, lean ham, onions and pickled cucumbers with a scrape of flora light (1/2 syn) and a mullerlight
> Tea: will be, SW Turkey tagliatelle
> 
> I'm starving now though, just had a n apple but my tums still rumbling, got no alpen bars in : (
> 
> Fancy a ham sandwich, wonder how many syns is another wholemeal bap?

edit- good job I didnt have another bap 8.5 syns each:shock:

just has a nimble sandwhich with sliced ham so another 5 syns there, still only had 5.5 today though:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Magpies ;-) glad to see my "old" SW thread buddy in ere ;-)

Good luck for your WI hun xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Welcome Magpies ;-) glad to see my "old" SW thread buddy in ere ;-)
> 
> Good luck for your WI hun xxx

Thanks honey... dreading getting weighed tonight, only half an hour to go.

I was thinking the other day if I cut one of my legs off I would easily be at my target weight! LOL!!!

Least my BMI would be right then!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4magpies said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Magpies ;-) glad to see my "old" SW thread buddy in ere ;-)
> 
> Good luck for your WI hun xxx
> 
> Thanks honey... dreading getting weighed tonight, only half an hour to go.
> 
> I was thinking the other day if I cut one of my legs off I would easily be at my target weight! LOL!!!
> 
> Least my BMI would be right then!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


:haha::haha::haha:

Bit extreme really... hehe.
When i get my BMI right i just might get the flags out and have a bleedin party cos it feels like a never ending saga! lol:wacko:

Going to mum an dads for tea cos not feelin too good and cba cooking my tea and tomorrows lunch. Gonna have cheesy mash with bacon and veg xxx


----------



## 4magpies

You will get there sweets and when you do I am gonna be so proud of you!!!

And that sounds yummy, I am gonna have some stuffed peppers I think. YUM!

xxx


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies....
Well my lunch has now turned to tea!! i got carried away cleaning and ended up wiping all my cupboards out!! so lunch with other alp bar and fruit... 

And half way thru my jacket potato with beans... Now this is probs a silly question so you may laugh!! i am waiting on new scales to arrive (kitchen ones)... so how much is 28gs roughly? i havn't got a clue.... so i am having no cheese on me jacket incase i mess up!! lol! 

Off to catch up now... xx


----------



## firstprincess

I think its about the size of a matchbox, or if its half fat cheese then u have twice as much: mmmmm xxx

Girls its my weigh in tomorrow eve, and I have stuck to the plan 100 percent - and I dont think I have lost, I feel fat, bloated - im due af. but i know i will mess up and eat shite if i havent lost tomorrow.... help x


----------



## jenniferannex

:happydance: i lost 3lb! :happydance: i thought i wouldnt of lost anything seem so i went out the other night! but i did so its all good :D x


----------



## Blah11

^ well done!

Ive done my workout today - was knackering and i had to stop twice :dohh:

also had mullerlight, alpen bar x 2, an apple, an orange, some veg soup and spag bol made with quorn mince and salad.


----------



## EternalRose

jenniferannex said:


> :happydance: i lost 3lb! :happydance: i thought i wouldnt of lost anything seem so i went out the other night! but i did so its all good :D x

YAY well done hun!! So excited for you...:happydance::happydance:

Im dreading my first weigh in tomorrow, like africaqueen says..I am having my last supper..before the hard work starts. I am determined to be at least a size 10 by the time my midwifery training starts..I will not mess this up...Im going to set up my little journal on here I think...:cloud9:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girls x 
well done JA x 3lb loss is fab x 

Got back from Zumba at about 6.50pm and OMW its amazing I love it, & I was actually sweating when I came out which I never do x feel so good & not tired like I normally do after exercise, I wanna get up & dance lol :happydance:
Definitly going again next tuesday x 
Dinner was yummers & didnt feel stuffed after it either which was good x just eaten my sugar free jelly yum yum x 

weigh in tomorrow morning eeeek!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Jen on your weight loss and Blah for getting through the workout! 

ER - tomorrow is the start of good things! So go in head held high and smiling ..... its the beginning of a new you! Hugs!

MJ - Ha to cleaning the cupboards, i spent two hours cleaning my oven, microwave and hob.... then shouted when it was made dirty! lol!

I just finished off my eve with strawberries and a pear.... mmmmmmm. xxxx


----------



## jenniferannex

thank you everyone :) 

blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.

EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go? 

and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:

mmmm Strawberries!!


----------



## EternalRose

jenniferannex said:


> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!

I didnt even start it in the end hun..! :dohh: Last year i lost 4 stone on it, so it does work, but i have gained back a stone of it...:wacko: And if i carry on eating how i am I will gain all of it back...But the girls on this thread are right, I need to lose the weight slowly so it stays off and the MC was starting to make me feel depressed about myself.


----------



## 4magpies

I put on 2lbs?! WTF, I was good aswell. Dunno whats going on.

STS on my scales this morning though so not gonna worry about it too much.

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Reedy said:


> Hiya girls x
> well done JA x 3lb loss is fab x
> 
> *Got back from Zumba at about 6.50pm and OMW its amazing I love it,* & I was actually sweating when I came out which I never do x feel so good & not tired like I normally do after exercise, I wanna get up & dance lol :happydance:
> Definitly going again next tuesday x
> Dinner was yummers & didnt feel stuffed after it either which was good x just eaten my sugar free jelly yum yum x
> 
> weigh in tomorrow morning eeeek!!!

Its flipping brill isn't it:thumbup:
Ive been going about 5 weeks now and I am addicted to it! I go twice a week but I could definbately do it 5 times a week if there were that many classes!



jenniferannex said:


> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> *and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard *work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!

Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:


----------



## jenniferannex

EternalRose said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!
> 
> I didnt even start it in the end hun..! :dohh: Last year i lost 4 stone on it, so it does work, but i have gained back a stone of it...:wacko: And if i carry on eating how i am I will gain all of it back...But the girls on this thread are right, I need to lose the weight slowly so it stays off and the MC was starting to make me feel depressed about myself.Click to expand...


ahh :( wow 4 stone thats brill! yeh if you lose it slowly first would be better, when youve lost abit from SW could you not do it for 5 days whilst still doing SW just to boost your weight loss?


----------



## MummyJade

firstprincess said:


> Well done Jen on your weight loss and Blah for getting through the workout!
> 
> ER - tomorrow is the start of good things! So go in head held high and smiling ..... its the beginning of a new you! Hugs!
> 
> MJ -* Ha to cleaning the cupboards, i spent two hours cleaning my oven, microwave and hob.... then shouted when it was made dirty! lol!*
> 
> I just finished off my eve with strawberries and a pear.... mmmmmmm. xxxx

Oven is my job tomorrow... :wacko: lol.. not looking forward to it... but it gotta be done... but your right you dont wanna use it after its all nice and shiny!! lol...

ER- enjoy your 1st weigh in... its odd cos you feel like you gotta do well cos someone else is watching your weight... i dread weigh ins but i wouldnt change going to get weighed cos it makes you do it... 

I just got myself a banana and yoghurt... xx


----------



## jenniferannex

xxxjacxxx said:


> Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:

:haha: i can imagine me falling all over the place like an idiot! is it really tiering? i am soooo unfit!! :haha:


----------



## Reedy

xxxjacxxx said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls x
> well done JA x 3lb loss is fab x
> 
> *Got back from Zumba at about 6.50pm and OMW its amazing I love it,* & I was actually sweating when I came out which I never do x feel so good & not tired like I normally do after exercise, I wanna get up & dance lol :happydance:
> Definitly going again next tuesday x
> Dinner was yummers & didnt feel stuffed after it either which was good x just eaten my sugar free jelly yum yum x
> 
> weigh in tomorrow morning eeeek!!!
> 
> Its flipping brill isn't it:thumbup:
> Ive been going about 5 weeks now and I am addicted to it! I go twice a week but I could definbately do it 5 times a week if there were that many classes!
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> *and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard *work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:Click to expand...

I could do another 1 or 2 this week jac its so much fun & like you say it doesnt matter if you dont get the steps right, when i couldnt get them right i just jumped around abit so I was still doing something lol x 
Oh & even our teacher looks a tit lol she's crazy but that made it more fun too :haha:


----------



## Reedy

jenniferannex said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: i can imagine me falling all over the place like an idiot! is it really tiering? i am soooo unfit!! :haha:Click to expand...

Hun I'm really unfit too, running up the stairs has me gasping for breath but tbh I didnt get out of breath for me it wasnt that kind of class I just sweated ALOT lol x Try it & if you dont like it you dont have to go again x


----------



## EternalRose

Girls I have just added a pic of me at 9 stone 7 (my goal weight) to my new journal..I dont know whether it inspires me or not..but I certainly dont look like that now..Ive got so much work to do.

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...ming-world-weight-loss-diary.html#post8842662

Jenniferanne- I have thought about doing it for the last stone. As I can lose a stone in 10 days on the MC. A 10 day cleanse would be brilliant, but will lose the bulk of it all on Slimming World I think as I cant be yo yo dieting anymore.


----------



## Blah11

jenniferannex said:


> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!

it's called power 90 hun. Its like a 90 day home bootcamp.

https://www.amazon.com/Power-90-In-Home-Boot-Camp/dp/B000VEVVIA


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!
> 
> it's called power 90 hun. Its like a 90 day home bootcamp.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Power-90-In-Home-Boot-Camp/dp/B000VEVVIAClick to expand...

I like the look of this, it looks hardcore though...:lol: xx


----------



## EternalRose

4magpies said:


> I put on 2lbs?! WTF, I was good aswell. Dunno whats going on.
> 
> STS on my scales this morning though so not gonna worry about it too much.
> 
> xxx

It might be a silly question, but do they take weight off for clothes at weigh in? And the same weight each time if you know what I mean..xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

jenniferannex said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:
> 
> :haha: i can imagine me falling all over the place like an idiot! is it really tiering? i am soooo unfit!! :haha:Click to expand...

No its just right I think. Our teacher does a mix of high intensity dances and slower ones to get your breath back. They are meant for people of all abilities and theres more 'older' ladies in our class than there is my age and younger. Go, I promise you will LOVE IT!



Reedy said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girls x
> well done JA x 3lb loss is fab x
> 
> *Got back from Zumba at about 6.50pm and OMW its amazing I love it,* & I was actually sweating when I came out which I never do x feel so good & not tired like I normally do after exercise, I wanna get up & dance lol :happydance:
> Definitly going again next tuesday x
> Dinner was yummers & didnt feel stuffed after it either which was good x just eaten my sugar free jelly yum yum x
> 
> weigh in tomorrow morning eeeek!!!
> 
> Its flipping brill isn't it:thumbup:
> Ive been going about 5 weeks now and I am addicted to it! I go twice a week but I could definbately do it 5 times a week if there were that many classes!
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> *and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard *work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo its not hard at all, hardly any of my class can do it all properly, thats the fun part! I look a right tit but I dont care cos so does everyone else ( bar the teacher) :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I could do another 1 or 2 this week jac its so much fun & like you say it doesnt matter if you dont get the steps right, when i couldnt get them right i just jumped around abit so I was still doing something lol x
> Oh & even our teacher looks a tit lol she's crazy but that made it more fun too :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah our teacher is this little petite red head, she gives it everything but she's really good at it! She gets everyone in the mood really well.


----------



## EternalRose

Jac where did you get the slimming world blinkie I want it! :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Jennifer- Well done on the fab loss!

ER-Loving this new PMA you have ;-) you are deffo going to love sw
Ooh and Jac made us the blinkies. The link is a few pages back on here.

Magpies-dnt worry yourself hun. you will have a good loss next wk il bet ;-)

Well i have just made a lush dinner for work tomorrow. Chicken n mushroom pasta n sauce made with water and i did diced chicken with mushrooms an onion in frylight and added it all to the pasta. Its lush! also got some strawberries for dessert 
Going to be weird in work tomorrow as iv been off 8 days since my oral surgery and loads of stuff has changed so im nervous. lol. Im sure il get back into things soon enough, Just not a fan of change really xxx


----------



## Blah11

EternalRose said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> thank you everyone :)
> 
> blah what workout do you do? i have a wii fit but i never use it so im looking to do something else.
> 
> EternalRose i knnow your obviously back on SW now but how did the MC go?
> 
> and i really want to try Zumba reedy but its supposed to be really hard work im abit scared :haha:
> 
> mmmm Strawberries!!
> 
> it's called power 90 hun. Its like a 90 day home bootcamp.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Power-90-In-Home-Boot-Camp/dp/B000VEVVIAClick to expand...
> 
> I like the look of this, it looks hardcore though...:lol: xxClick to expand...

its not, the only bit i cant do is the power yoga on the cardio and the dips on the strength :dohh: cos I have NO upper body strength!


----------



## 4magpies

EternalRose said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I put on 2lbs?! WTF, I was good aswell. Dunno whats going on.
> 
> STS on my scales this morning though so not gonna worry about it too much.
> 
> xxx
> 
> It might be a silly question, but do they take weight off for clothes at weigh in? And the same weight each time if you know what I mean..xxClick to expand...

Nope. And I had a gel bra on so I dont think that helped.

I always weight myself at home straight after and take that for my proper weight in my head. Lol.

AQ; I'm due AF next week so will probably struggle to lose. Its wank being female...

xxx


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/ea4ce679.jpg

can't believe I was ever that thin!


----------



## EternalRose

4magpies said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I put on 2lbs?! WTF, I was good aswell. Dunno whats going on.
> 
> STS on my scales this morning though so not gonna worry about it too much.
> 
> xxx
> 
> It might be a silly question, but do they take weight off for clothes at weigh in? And the same weight each time if you know what I mean..xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope. And I had a gel bra on so I dont think that helped.
> 
> I always weight myself at home straight after and take that for my proper weight in my head. Lol.
> 
> AQ; I'm due AF next week so will probably struggle to lose. Its wank being female...
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Oh crap, Im going to be like 16 stone tomorrow then...:wacko:


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/ea4ce679.jpg
> 
> can't believe I was ever that thin!

Oh my lordy...as my dad used to say..." you can play a tune on that ribcage" :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Blah- u will be again  iv always been curvy even when i was slim, so still had a arse etc but its in the genes so i gotta embrace it! haha. Luckily my dh loves curves so im ok there.

ER-Well it will be a nice even figure to start with and the last time u will see it say that x

xxx


----------



## Blah11

yeh too skinny, want to be back to this but more muscle


Spoiler
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/26d3ad9a.jpg
https://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r5/aryandeity/5d87260f.jpg


----------



## EternalRose

Wow Blah you look really toned there....you go girl, you can do it!! Im so going to bust my ass at the gym tomorrow..:lol:


----------



## jenniferannex

Ahh thanks for the info jac it sounds fun :thumbup: I'll look for classes tomorrow and probably will start going! 

Thanks Africa queen, how are you? :)

Wow blahh that is very thin! I won't post a pic of me it's just too depressing :haha: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Wow wow wow! very curvy an sexy blah! I would love to get that toned but doubt i will cos im lazy! lol. Mind u i am joining the gym this wk so never say never. I might get addicted to working out! haha xxx


----------



## Blah11

:D we can ALL do it!


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> Blah- u will be again  iv always been curvy even when i was slim, so still had a arse etc but its in the genes so i gotta embrace it! haha. Luckily my dh loves curves so im ok there.
> 
> ER-Well it will be a nice even figure to start with and the last time u will see it say that x
> 
> xxx


Hun, I would be shocked if your husband didnt like the curves...:winkwink: And I just love love love how positive you are..your such a wonderful person!

xx


----------



## africaqueen

jenniferannex said:


> Ahh thanks for the info jac it sounds fun :thumbup: I'll look for classes tomorrow and probably will start going!
> 
> Thanks Africa queen, how are you? :)
> 
> Wow blahh that is very thin! I won't post a pic of me it's just too depressing :haha: xx

Im ok thank you 
Just watching biggest loser USA and dreading work tomorrow. lol.

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

This is why I just love thinspiration, it keeps the motivation going...:)

This was me after I lost 3 and a half stone on MC..


 



Attached Files:







weightloss.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Stephie 25

Kate&Lucas said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> DH just came back from the shop & said they hadnt got any frylight :cry:
> so going to use this recipe instead as it only uses a little oil x
> I guessing oil is about a 100 syns per teaspoon??? :-(
> I'm going zumba tonight though so hopefully burn it all off x
> DH got low fat natural yoghurt not fat free!!! my god this healthy dinner is turning in to a syn fest :cry:
> 
> If you've not had your HEB yet you can have a tbsp of extra virgin olive oil :)
> 
> Good luck ER! Hope it goes well for you :D
> 
> 
> Well I had my weigh in today - got my first 1/2 stone sticker AND slimmer of the month!! :happydance: So I've got a little certificate in my book.. oh I was so proud :blush:
> My mam got slimmer of the week, and my mate Mel got her first 1/2 stone sticker. It has been a good day! :DClick to expand...

 
I got my 1/2 stone last night too - Great feeling isn't it!!


----------



## jenniferannex

AQ work sucks doesnt it!! it would be great if we could get paid to do nothing :haha:

wow ET haha:) sorry!! lol
thats alot of weigh lost!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stephie 25

Brill photos girls.... I dream of looking that good..... :cry:

I have found a photo of me, 12 months ago, almost st my biggest - I.m the one in the middle!!!! :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







guides in london 133 A.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## becs0375

I don't hold out much hope for a loss on Thursday, even though I have stuck to plan and written everything down!! AF always makes me sooo hungry!!


----------



## africaqueen

Stephie- Well done hun! that's fab x

Jennifer- Yep chance would be a fine thing eh? need a lotto win! lol x

Just had a sweet n sour mug shot which has satisfied my hunger so all good.
Still feeling shitty and AF due tomorrow and im back in work 6 days straight of earlies from tomorrow so crappy wk ahead :-( ah well needs must. Roll on fri for my dh to be home so i can get my cuddles and a nice meal cooked for me 

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> Stephie- Well done hun! that's fab x
> 
> Jennifer- Yep chance would be a fine thing eh? need a lotto win! lol x
> 
> Just had a sweet n sour mug shot which has satisfied my hunger so all good.
> Still feeling shitty and AF due tomorrow and im back in work 6 days straight of earlies from tomorrow so crappy wk ahead :-( ah well needs must. Roll on fri for my dh to be home so i can get my cuddles and a nice meal cooked for me
> 
> xxx

What job do you do hun? xx


----------



## africaqueen

I work in a call centre. Don't mind it most of the time cos good crowd and its local but loads of ppl have been moaning on FB about changes and rota's etc so im going back to a bad situation i think :-( Been off 8 days so dreading whats been happening xxx


----------



## Reedy

Blah your photo is now my inspiration :thumbup:
AQ- can I ask what you had surgery for? I'm nosey lol x


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> I work in a call centre. Don't mind it most of the time cos good crowd and its local but loads of ppl have been moaning on FB about changes and rota's etc so im going back to a bad situation i think :-( Been off 8 days so dreading whats been happening xxx

I used to work in a callcentre hun, and I remember what the politics were like all too well. But your a lovely person, so just see it as going into work for a few laughs..Im sure the people at work love you! xxx


----------



## longtobeamum

Is anybody having trouble getting on the slimming world website? It won't let me log in :(

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

longtobeamum said:


> Is anybody having trouble getting on the slimming world website? It won't let me log in :(
> 
> xxx

They cant get on, on the fb group either hun xx


----------



## longtobeamum

Thanks EternalRose, it's doin my head in! I wanna recipe search lol xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

ive just got on to look how much ice gems were, ive just had 2 bags :blush: 5 syns each!! oppsie!!


----------



## africaqueen

EternalRose said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> I work in a call centre. Don't mind it most of the time cos good crowd and its local but loads of ppl have been moaning on FB about changes and rota's etc so im going back to a bad situation i think :-( Been off 8 days so dreading whats been happening xxx
> 
> I used to work in a callcentre hun, and I remember what the politics were like all too well. But your a lovely person, so just see it as going into work for a few laughs..Im sure the people at work love you! xxxClick to expand...

Aww thanks hun:blush:
Yep office politics eh? does my nut in. Don't knw why we all cant just rub along nicely and get our work done. lol. Il go in with a open mind and see what the score is. It seems to be the newbies that are moaning. Iv been there since last summer so used of the capers! haha.

Reedy- I had a piece of bone removed from my top gum and a infection cleaned out. Still got 3 stitches but one has dissolved now. Still sore an tight.

Right ladies i am off to the land of nod. Shattered and feel lil bit rubbish so gonna try get a decent sleep and see how i feel in the morning. 
Nite all and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

night night :flower: sleep well xx


----------



## EternalRose

Night Night hun..

Well Im off to get my clothes ironed for tomorrow morning for my meeting..

I feel so nervous now..wish me luck..x


----------



## jenniferannex

Good luck hun! update us tomorrow :) xx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck ER!!!!

Jen, I love iced gems!! yummy!!!!


----------



## jenniferannex

they were very yummy!! i couldnt resist 2 bags! mmmmmm


----------



## Reedy

Well girls weighed myself this morning & I've lost 2lbs :happydance: so happy x

Good Luck ER x

AQ - ouch that sounds painful x Hope your recovering well x 

oooh love ice gems x


----------



## firstprincess

Grrrr..... I just weighed myself (my official weigh in isnt til 5.30pm this eve) and i'm exactly the same as i was last weigh in and on monday when i weighed at home!

So annoyed! I frickin hope the scales at slimming world show some loss or I will be so depressed. I did weigh with my shoes on but they are v lightweight.

So today....

apple, pear and cup of tea for brekkie
fruit and yoghurt for lunch
spinach and ricotta pasta for dins (after weigh in)

xxx


----------



## MummyJade

4magpies said:


> I put on 2lbs?! WTF, I was good aswell. Dunno whats going on.
> 
> STS on my scales this morning though so not gonna worry about it too much.
> 
> xxx

Hey... I put on 2lbs at my 1st weigh in.... I was due on the next week and my group leading said its also your body adjusting... on my second weigh in i lost 3.5lb.... 

Just keep at it.... i feel all dishearten after i put that 2lbs on cos i had tried so hard... 

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ER!! Come tell us how you got on! I'm excited to hear!!!

Just got back from a good workout at the gym so feeling pretty good now! I know I'm not going to lose again this week, with AF AWOL too I just think body likes being this weight and no matter how much I workouit and follow this diet I'm not going to lose.... I mean 6 lbs 1st week, 1 lb 2nd week, zilch 3rd week, I bet I put on a lb or two this week:cry:Oh and I did a pg test yesterday afternoon and it was neg (thank Fuck!:haha:) so thats that ruled out. 

Todays fodder:
Breakfast: Alpen light bar, apple and banana
Lunch- Ham salad with small bit of light salad dressing (need to look up syns for that) fruit with mullerlight yog on top.
Tea tonight is SW homemade burgers and chilli wedges nom nom!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Jac I'm moving in with you, you always seem to be cooking something yummy :haha:


----------



## MummyJade

OT- Jac i love your hair colour.... AF still not turned up... mine arrived last week.. hate it!! 

Right well i just made the creamy baileys cheesecake off the SW website... fingers crossed it turns out okies... i think next time instead of doing the base with egg and bake i will do butter n chill and then add a few more syns... (4 per serving atm)... 
I am doing the Chicken tikka off the website for tea... 
Lunch is just fruit and mullerlight... 
Weigh in tomorrow... hopefully would of lost something after my drinking session on sat... but now the baileys is open its very tempting... maybe tomorrow a let glass after weigh in!! 


xx


----------



## Beautywithin

AF has turned up! i always gain 4lbs when im on... grrr so i doubt ill have a loss this week, ill most probley just put on the 4lb i lost last week.. xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Keep with it jac, your eating and exercising well, so you WILL lose! Your body will catch up :thumbup: must be something in the air as I'm due on next couple of days as well so not sure how that's gunna affect my weight loss :nope:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

A bit random, but I'm wondering if there's anyone here that wouldnt mind buying me some books from group meeting and possibly post them to me? I've looked in bookshops and on eBay but they're like £15 per book :nope: I know members get them heavily discounted... Is that really cheeky of me?! :lol:


----------



## firstprincess

Ha! Loads of us are in the same boat.... annoying AF! Grrrrr! - why do we gain, is it excess water.

Come on ER - the suspense is killing me!

Your dins sound yummy jac and well done on the gym. 

And MJ - er yum!

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Well I am back!!....

I loved it! I weighed less than what i thought I was, but either way I have gained weight. The consultant was really lovely. She went through my goals with me and she said they sound all realistic. My first goal is to lose 2lbs by the end of this month. Nice & easy and realistic!! I should be at goal weight by christmas, which is bloody brilliant to hear because I will be at uni in september and I will have new friends by then. Dont want to spend another christmas sitting in the house...which is what i have done for the last two years because my weight has stopped me from living my life!

I feel so geared up its untrue! Bought all the bloody books from the bookshop though, so I can share recipes galore! So far today, I have had a banana! But will be having a jacket potato in a min and will have chilli for tea. I was doing it ALL ALL wrong before which is why I gained weight! I am going to be sticking to extra easy...as my consultant said extra easy came out to make it extra easy, she said red and green days tend to confuse people. Dont they bloody just! But the extraeasy is a mixture of the two!. My consultant has lost 8 stone in one year! She is an inspiration. If she can do it, so can I.

They did slimmer of the week, and slimmer of the month today, raffles e.t.c Just a really nice mixture of people but the best thing is that the consultant is ace and I have her email and mobile number so I can text her, or whatever for support! Brilliant idea! 

I went into Sainsburys on my way back, and I literally didnt want to pick up any crap food because I know I have to go back to the meeting in 7 days to be weighed! :lol: 

Overall I loved it, and I am so glad I decided to stick with the SW and not do the MC anymore ! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Awww that's so great! You'll be at your target in no time xx


----------



## rihanna

Just noticed this thread! I am debating wether to go back to SW . How do you all find the time to go to meetings, shop, cook plan etc with LO's!!! 

I did SW in 2008 for 13 months and lost 100lb (7st 2lb) so i know it works and would really like to be back. I attempted it when LO was 3months but just got stressed about it all & cooking etc

How do you all fit it in!?

Congrats all of you on the fab weight losses by the way! xxx


----------



## EternalRose

kayleigh&bump said:


> Awww that's so great! You'll be at your target in no time xx

Thanks hun..

And Rihanna 100lbs thats an amazing weight loss! Ive only just started with the meetings today but i have decided that when I go to college on Monday & Tuesday I am going to make the dinners in the morning..:wacko: By the time I get home I am so knackered, and I have to get Abigail, bathed and fed and do my homework. So organisation, and preparation is the key I think. xx


----------



## rihanna

Eternal Rose i guess we are about the same weight now, you are so motivated to do this its making me motivated. I am going to talk to OH tonight and see what he thinks about me going back. He stresses me out by saying he doesnt like SW food!! 

Hes a junk food addict!


----------



## firstprincess

Well done ER - glad ur excited! EE is the way to go.

Rihanna - wow that was an amazing loss.... hoping i can lose 2.5 stone by summer. Which wil make me 10.5 stone. SW now do extra easy which means u combine your red and green days. There are 1000s of recipes which take mins to prepare and cook, and are suitable for all the family. As to time to attend meetings, i go on a wed eve at 5.30pm i prepare a quick dins which lo has before we go if im taking her along or while im gone if she is staying, and i eat mine on return. my full meeting including group take an hr, or if i just stay for weigh in it takes 10 mins. or u can join online, or not at all and ask advice on how it works on here. though i think the meetings make u stick to it. how much do u want to lose.... xxx

as to ur other half.... if he doesnt eat it he goes hungry... lol! x


----------



## EternalRose

rihanna said:


> Eternal Rose i guess we are about the same weight now, you are so motivated to do this its making me motivated. I am going to talk to OH tonight and see what he thinks about me going back. He stresses me out by saying he doesnt like SW food!!
> 
> Hes a junk food addict!

Hun, I would definately reccomend joining a group and buying the lovely cookbooks. Some of those dishes are just yum yum! Like chicken casserole e.t.c and he can still have burger and chips just the healthy sort. If you tell him he can have burger and chips and beans still he will be sold! :lol: Start hun, we can be weight loss buddies xx


----------



## firstprincess

yep things have changed on sw.... fry ups, chilli, curry, chinese, roasts, burgers..... whats not to like! x


----------



## rihanna

firstprincess said:


> it. how much do u want to lose.... xxx
> 
> as to ur other half.... if he doesnt eat it he goes hungry... lol! x

Yes i should tell him if you dont like it makeyour own!

I want to loose 3stone this time x.x


----------



## rihanna

Oh i would love that! I will speak to OH tonight and update!xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Yep thats the way forward, bet he eats it then lol! Even my lo loves it, and she is only 15 months .... I just add fat to hers.

Same as me to lose then or thereabouts.... Im struggling to choose a target .... just gonna see how i look and feel. I have a medium frame and dont want to get too skinny! xxx


----------



## rihanna

Yeah see how you go, you might wake up one day look in the mirror and go ''yeah thats it!!''

LOL


----------



## Reedy

I'm so tempted to go to the classes but my nearest one i didnt like :-( they didnt make me feel very welcome tbh, kept making snidey comments behind my back about how I shouldnt be there because I wasnt fat enough!!!!


----------



## EternalRose

Reedy said:


> I'm so tempted to go to the classes but my nearest one i didnt like :-( they didnt make me feel very welcome tbh, kept making snidey comments behind my back about how I shouldnt be there because I wasnt fat enough!!!!

Really? Thats disgraceful..my consultant said you can join even if you only have 7lbs to lose! Is there not any groups a bit further away...there is 5 in my area..xxx


----------



## rihanna

I wish there was more groups near me too. there is only one in the day time. ( It would be hard for me to go at night) and its 10miles away. I feel like i have been so many times people think ''oh here she is....she got fat again!''


----------



## MummyJade

rihanna said:


> I wish there was more groups near me too. there is only one in the day time. ( It would be hard for me to go at night) and its 10miles away.* I feel like i have been so many times people think ''oh here she is....she got fat again!'*'

Everyone in the group is in the same boat as you... so dont worry... :thumbup:

ER- glad you liked your group... my group is alrite its made easier cos i go with my dad, uncle and his GF... i wouldnt be brave enough to go alone... You sound very busy... my group leader lost 5 stones in 9months i think... it does make you believe in it more with all the stories and proof you see... 

Well my cheesecake looks set.. but not having it till later so it got another 3 hours at least... 

xx


----------



## Blah11

glad you loved your class ER! Will def check them out if I'm not successful on my own, so far so good though! I don't actually miss my 'old' eating habits anyway :shrug: I havent had any choc or crisps in over a week and don't feel like I NEED some IYKWIM? 
I want to lose the bulkof my weight by mid june so I need to lose about 2lbs a week, totally doable :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I need your help! i'm in need of New york cheese cake and i wanted to know how many syns are in it?

i was thinking of getting hubby to get me the 2 slice pot u can get from Tesco!!

help how many syns are in each slice ?

xxx


----------



## Blah11

12 syns in each slice hun. Is it really worth it?

eta - its actually more than that (I was looking at per slice of the igger cake). For a slice of the twin packet one is 18.5syns.


----------



## Becci_Boo86

where do u get all this info from? i really need some lol i might have some i been good and lost another 4lbs lastweek so i think i will get some i think :) xx


----------



## Blah11

If you cant find the specific syn on your syn list then just find out calories in the food and 20 cals = 1syn. 370 cals = 18.5 syns


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i think i going to be really naughty and have it :) i think i deserve it plus AF came after waiting 97 days and i feel abit low and need cheering up! i have only had 6 syns today so not to bad and i having steak and mash 4 tea so will be yum :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Rihanna- welcome and what a fab loss you have had in the past!

ER- Yaaay i am soo glad u loved class and that you are going to do EE 

Well girls its deffo Week of the witch on here! i am due on tomorrow aswell! lol. I am already 2lb worse off! probs the meal didnt help plus water retention :-(
Not due to be weighed till fri but doubt il lose this wk tbh.
Really pissed off with work today. They keep pulling me up on my toilet breaks as i have been exceeding them due to a weak bladder since my operations and they said they will be giving me a warning if it carries on or i will have to get a dr letter! so fed up.
Cnt help it if i need a piss and for £6 ph im not gonna sit there squirming an end up with a bloody urinary tract infection!! 

I am making beef stew for tea. Just had a packet of iced gems and a mini bounty im so fed up and hormonal :-(

xxx


----------



## MummyJade

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Rihanna- welcome and what a fab loss you have had in the past!
> 
> ER- Yaaay i am soo glad u loved class and that you are going to do EE
> 
> Well girls its deffo Week of the witch on here! i am due on tomorrow aswell! lol. I am already 2lb worse off! probs the meal didnt help plus water retention :-(
> Not due to be weighed till fri but doubt il lose this wk tbh.
> Really pissed off with work today. They keep pulling me up on my toilet breaks as i have been exceeding them due to a weak bladder since my operations and they said they will be giving me a warning if it carries on or i will have to get a dr letter! so fed up.
> Cnt help it if i need a piss and for £6 ph im not gonna sit there squirming an end up with a bloody urinary tract infection!!
> 
> I am making beef stew for tea. Just had a packet of iced gems and a mini bounty im so fed up and hormonal :-(
> 
> xxx

Thats terrible hun.... just bloody ignore them.... fancy moaning bout your toilet breaks... some companies shock me... 

Well curry was lovely and the cheesecake was lush.... only had a little slice tho...

Now stuffed waiting for the soaps to start!! xx


----------



## EternalRose

Ive updated my journal..but I thought I would write it here

Breakfast - Banana
Lunch - Jacket potato - with one of those lite triangle cheese things as I had no butter so 1 syn & 25g of cheese and a big dollop of baked beans.
Dinner - Slimming World Chilli I put a dollop of tomato puree in it, and a table spoon of tomato sauce.

Snacks. Mullerlight Yoghurt, and lots of water.

Consultant said I can eat as much fat free dairy as I like so does that mean I have only had 1 syn today? How many syns in tablespoon of ketchup? xx


----------



## Blah11

omg thats a disgrace u have to limit your toilet breaks :\ reminds me of school!


----------



## africaqueen

Blah11 said:


> omg thats a disgrace u have to limit your toilet breaks :\ reminds me of school!

I know! I am still fuming now!:growlmad:

Anyone else watching the tv awards? 
My stew is ready now so gonna have some of that soon.
Dreading work tomorrow now xxx


----------



## Blah11

is your 25g cheese your HEA?

eta - as far as im aware the lite diaryleigh triangles are 1.5 syns each and a tbsp of ketchup is also 1.5 so you've had 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

africaqueen said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> omg thats a disgrace u have to limit your toilet breaks :\ reminds me of school!
> 
> I know! I am still fuming now!:growlmad:
> 
> Anyone else watching the tv awards?
> My stew is ready now so gonna have some of that soon.
> Dreading work tomorrow now xxxClick to expand...

i've just had a sweet potato and half a jacket potato with side salad and left over bolognaise but tbh, i didnt enjoy it much as I wasnt hungry really :shrug: Gonna do my workout in about 20mins.


----------



## firstprincess

Well done girls I think were all doing fantastic! Bigging up the PMA!

Reedy - You can attens slimming world until you start getting underweight! How dare they. Dont worry hun if you dont NEED the meetings then im working on the info for you ... hugs xxx

AQ - thats against the law, they cannot limit toilet breaks! tell them your aware of that and contact your doctor for a note if they carry on being rediculous. Sounds like those iced gems and bounty were needed!

Anyways.. went to weigh in AND despite thinking I hadnt lost a thing I have lost 2lbs! so now lost 8lbs!

Whoop! 

Todays grub....

milk in drinks (hea)
apple
melon
pear
grape
banana
shape yoghurt fat free
pineapple
spag bol (quorn mince) - tomatoes, yellow and red peppers, onion and mushroom
Hi Fi Bar (heb)

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I will do my wii fit tomorrow now.
Really cba with the mood im in. Im feeling sooo much PMT! haha xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done on the loss ^ :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done with the loss Firstprincess!! woop woop 

Yeah i think it maybe against the law, but il call my uncle and ask him as he is a lawyer and employment law is his specialty. I want to go in there tomorrow with legal knowledge to throw at them ;-) tbh tho i dnt like all the bad feeling, but i can play hardball if they want to. xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> is your 25g cheese your HEA?
> 
> eta - as far as im aware the lite diaryleigh triangles are 1.5 syns each and a tbsp of ketchup is also 1.5 so you've had 3 :thumbup:

Yeah it is...ah ok...well Im within my limit. I am going to go for no more than 10 syns a day..Im so proud of myself today..:)

Big hugs africaqueen :hugs:

well done on your weight loss firstprincess.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I hardly ever have any syns cos the 'naughty' food is when I slip up and cant limit it IYKWIM? I say 'oh il have just a tiny bit' then end up eating 50 syns worth :dohh:

that eing said, its my grandmas 80th tomorrow so there will be a buffet at hers for tea  I've said Im on a diet so hope theres a wee drop SW food. If not, I'll treat myself I guess. I've been really good the last few days (since sat and my burger and chips LOL).


----------



## africaqueen

Ah im gonna take that stew to work for lunch tomorrow so gonna make syn free chips and have salt an vinegar and some ketchup with them! need comfort food :-(
Wish dh was here to give me a cuddle.

Does anyone retain a lot of water when af is due? xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

hiya everyone :)

hows all your days been? x


----------



## Reedy

FirstPrincess - Thank you so much fo doing those sheets for me x 
Can someone tell me if the laughing cow light triangles are still 5 of them for a HE?? 

food today has been:
28g sultana bran & Milk 

Grapes
3 ryvitas with 3 LC triangles & cucumber
Mullerlight

Dinner was 2 jacket spuds, with a LC triangle & loads of beans & salad was yum x 
Think I'll have a sugar free jelly now - I'm addicted lol x 

AQ - Thats shocking that works is limiting your toilet breaks, when you gotta pee you gotta pee!!! Hope your uncle can help x


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> I hardly ever have any syns cos the 'naughty' food is when I slip up and cant limit it IYKWIM? I say 'oh il have just a tiny bit' then end up eating 50 syns worth :dohh:

Yeah I see what you mean..but I find that when I deprive myself i tend to go on a binge fest and eat the whole takeaway shop...:dohh:

So what are we all planning on eating tomorrow then..

Im having..
Breakfast- 2 Weetabix from HEA and milk from HEB
Lunch - Nicoise Salad & Fat free yoghurt
Dinner - Chunky Chicken & Sausage Hotpot

Snack: a 2 finger kitkat! (I will get this kitkat! :dohh:) 5.5 syns.


----------



## EternalRose

Reedy said:


> Can someone tell me if the laughing cow light triangles are still 5 of them for a HE??

Yep they are hun...


----------



## Reedy

Blah11 said:


> I don't actually miss my 'old' eating habits anyway :shrug: I havent had any choc or crisps in over a week and don't feel like I NEED some IYKWIM?

I feel exactly the same & even though its only been a week I've never felt like this on a 'diet' before I would have cracked by now but I think something has just clicked & made me realise I dont want to look like this anymore I want to be who I used to be, I want to be a yummy mummy not a frumpy mummy!!! and I will do it with your help please girls:flower:

Think I'm going to start a journal in here so I can put donw everything I eat & also a before & after pic oh & my thinspiration pic which was taken 4 years ago x


----------



## EternalRose

We definately will do it.. I never felt good eating the LARGE quantity of crap I was eating before..I mean we all want our treats, but its not a treat if you eat lots of it. I can see the weight coming off and staying off which is what we all want. xx


----------



## firstprincess

Yep AQ defo find out the laws so u have something to throw back at them, and chippies yummy! And i think i retain water, i feel soooo bloated.

I'm proud of you too ER, you can do it! 

Blah - with the workouts your doing i reckon you can treat yourself, syns are flexible so just think of it as though u have saved them up for the buffet. And happy birthday to your grandma for tomorrow! 

Jen - Im good lol! how has your day been

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Loving how positive we all are today .... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenniferannex

:thumbup:

yeh its been ok abit boring though! 

did we have any weigh ins today? :)


----------



## EternalRose

jenniferannex said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> yeh its been ok abit boring though!
> 
> did we have any weigh ins today? :)

What did you eat hun? Or did you already say it..have I missed it? xx


----------



## firstprincess

My weigh in today.... i have lost 2lbs (so happy cos i didnt think i had) xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

well done firstpriness :happydance: thats good! :)

ET no i didnt say it :haha:
i had 2 boiled eggs and toast for brekki
Chicken salad for dinner
and pork chops with beans and jacket potatos for tea, and a mullar light. :) it was good!

what have you eaten? x


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!

Well done on the losses!!!
ER, so pleased it went well x

I too have AF atm, so I am hoping to STS tomorrow!! Made curry for tea tomorrow night and had chilli tonight!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls,
Just got off the phone with my uncle and he said that the company have every right to ask for medical note if i am exceeding their personal allowence, even though its not good practise and petty, they are entitled to clock up personal minutes and to ask for a note, so basically don't have a leg to stand on. He no way agrees with it, but he said to watch it if i push the matter cos they can fire me for exceeding it and as i have not been there a yr i would be buggered :-( so as bad as it is, il have to get the note(which legally i have to pay for) and he said even with the note if it continues they can give warnings so im going to be on pins in this job! roll on pregnancy and me quitting that place!

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

OMG! that has really got my blood boiling! personal allowance for going for a pee.... seriously! christ i would have been fired months ago, i go about twice an hr, when i was pg about every 30 secs! yep roll on pg for u hun! xxxxxx


----------



## rihanna

Spoken to OH, i really cannot afford to join at the mo ...weekly fee + petrol for the 20mile round trip + books & HiFi bars (which i cant NOT buy!) . 

I am going to start on my own at home though. 

Tomorrow is a new day x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow this thread moves quick!

Well done FP on your loss, go girl!:happydance:

Guess where I went!:winkwink:
Yup I went to SW class! I met the teacher Jayne and she is lovely!! I didnt do an awful lot today as I told her I'd joined online so she wasn't sure if it could be swapped over to the club iykwim...she said I shouldnt have to pay twice so she's going to check it out and discuss with me next wed when she will take my weight etc and sign me up there!
She says there are 3 reasons I may not be losing:

1. I'm not doing it right
2. water retention because stupid with has fecked off, which incidentally, going from being unactive and eating shit to very active and eating health could cause my with to go awol or
3. Its because I working out, my body is building muscle but I will be losing inches...this she says, will sort itself out sooner rather than later, so I'm optimistic we can sort this out:thumbup:

In the meantime, I have to keep a food diary and take it with me next week so she can see what my foods been like.


----------



## firstprincess

Aw that sounds good Jac - i hope they can sort something so you dont pay twice, that doesnt seem fair.

I love my group and its only the second time i have been! lol!

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm glad ive done it.

Can someone help me out? wholemeal rolls, are these classed as a HEB?


----------



## firstprincess

xxxjacxxx said:


> I'm glad ive done it.
> 
> Can someone help me out? wholemeal rolls, are these classed as a HEB?

a 57g wholemeal roll is hun xxx
:hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Right girls i'm off to bed .... im sooooo tired. Night :sleep:


----------



## Blah11

rihanna said:


> Spoken to OH, i really cannot afford to join at the mo ...weekly fee + petrol for the 20mile round trip + books & HiFi bars (which i cant NOT buy!) .
> 
> I am going to start on my own at home though.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day x

do you have all the literature hun? all the syn lists and free foods?


----------



## Blah11

Wish my bloody witch would arrive, i've not had a period or ovulated this cycle yet, CD1 was on Christmas day :(! Kinda hoping I can get down to prepregnancy weight/fitness so maybe I'll conceive or something.. idk.

done my workout, it felt good :)! tomorrow is cardio day :cry: hate it already but I do like the weights one.


----------



## becs0375

AQ, thats poo!!! How can you not pee?!!!!

Jac, thats brill, so glad you went!!!

Blah, you trying for another??


----------



## Blah11

yeh, been trying since April but no luck as of yet :( I'm plagued with long, irregular cycles :growlmad:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> wow this thread moves quick!
> 
> Well done FP on your loss, go girl!:happydance:
> 
> Guess where I went!:winkwink:
> Yup I went to SW class! I met the teacher Jayne and she is lovely!! I didnt do an awful lot today as I told her I'd joined online so she wasn't sure if it could be swapped over to the club iykwim...she said I shouldnt have to pay twice so she's going to check it out and discuss with me next wed when she will take my weight etc and sign me up there!
> She says there are 3 reasons I may not be losing:
> 
> 1. I'm not doing it right
> 2. water retention because stupid with has fecked off, which incidentally, going from being unactive and eating shit to very active and eating health could cause my with to go awol or
> 3. Its because I working out, my body is building muscle but I will be losing inches...this she says, will sort itself out sooner rather than later, so I'm optimistic we can sort this out:thumbup:
> 
> In the meantime, I have to keep a food diary and take it with me next week so she can see what my foods been like.

I completely forgot about the exercise thing, you probably have lost inches hun and muscle weighs more than fat. So you probably have lost really! I am so glad your going to the group now girl! :happydance:


----------



## rihanna

Yes blah i have the books and started pack thing from when i went back 3 months ago . Thank you .


Weighed myself this morning and got a BIG shock:cry::cry:

Cant believe i have let myself get to this :cry:


----------



## Blah11

Don't worry babes, work hard and the weight will melt off :hugs:

BTW girls, I really reccommend exercising everyday if you can. Last week I lost 3lbs and I've lost another 3lbs since Monday with doing my power 90 workouts. They're only 30-40 minutes long.


----------



## becs0375

I have to say as I walk on average 6 miles a day its really helped me!! I power walk for 20 minutes of that too!!!


----------



## Reedy

I do feel bad only going zumba once a week but Finley has started walking so he's keeping me on my toes lol x 
might by a dvd to do the rest of the time x 
Blah where did you get you power90 dvd from?? was it expensive??


----------



## Blah11

I downloaded it :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo slimmer of the week again yesterday and also slimmer of the month :D Have lost 11 and 1/2 lb in 3 weeks so far :D Aiming for 2 and 1/2 next week to get my first stone award :D


----------



## firstprincess

I love the idea of the power 90 - but think its above me. Christ it looks hard.

Meal plan for today -

brekkie- fruit
lunch- mushrooms on 2 x nimble
dinner - steak, corn on cob, syn free chips and salad
snacks - fruit and yoghurt
hea - milk in tea
heb - 2 x nimble

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Lliena - so whats your secret.... xx


----------



## Reedy

Blah - naughty naughty lol (where from??)

Lliena - well done thats brilliant x

Firstprincess - meal plan sounds yum x 

Can you girls give me some ideas for breakfasts?? getting fed up of cereal, needs to be something quick though or something I can prepare the night before because I have to be out the house by 8am with Finley so always a bit of a rush in the morning x 
Also what are some good original day lunch ideas that I can take to work with me?? I always end up having spaghetti hoops or ryvita with cheese triangles & cucumber x


----------



## Lliena

No secret just have cut down on crap and eat more fruit and veg :D

Breakfasts I have porridge or fruit and yoghurt most days and fry up at weekends but cooked slimming world way :)

Lunch ideas-homemde pasta and chicken with peppers etc chucked in and make a sauce from fromage frais and herbs? Make a tortilla and have it cold with salad etc? 

:)


----------



## Reedy

Thanks for the tips hun x Think I will make a pasta salad next week x maybe add chicken or prawns yum x getting hungry now lol just had my pear, suprisingly dont feel like I want to binge on chocolate or crisps though x will just eat my pineapple or yogurt if i get too hungry x


----------



## firstprincess

Im not a breakfast person at all, i feel sick if i eat before half ten or eleven (not had mine yet). So I tend to have brekkie at eleven, lunch at two, dins at six.... is that ok or should i try and force myself to eat brekkie earlier.

xx


----------



## Lliena

I found eating earlier helps I never used to eat breakfast before I started SW. But then Id snack on bad stuff, if you can manage to last untill 11 till you want brekkie theres nothing wrong with it I dont think :)


----------



## Reedy

I agree with Lliena if you can last till 11am before your hungry than thats fine x I have to eat breakfast, if i dont thats when i start to binge on crap food x


----------



## firstprincess

No im not hungry before then, my mum always said u need brekkie to kick start your metabolism.... or you wont burn calories! Prob an old wives tale. I prob would get used to it if i tried. x


----------



## Reedy

Try it for a week or so & see if it makes a difference to your weight loss x


----------



## firstprincess

Ok, will do starting tomorrow. xx


----------



## firstprincess

Just wanted to say I treated myself to the 100 extra easy days book (same as Jac has) at group yesterday and its great - for inspiration!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Well girls,
> Just got off the phone with my uncle and he said that the company have every right to ask for medical note if i am exceeding their personal allowence, even though its not good practise and petty, they are entitled to clock up personal minutes and to ask for a note, so basically don't have a leg to stand on. He no way agrees with it, but he said to watch it if i push the matter cos they can fire me for exceeding it and as i have not been there a yr i would be buggered :-( so as bad as it is, il have to get the note(which legally i have to pay for) and he said even with the note if it continues they can give warnings so im going to be on pins in this job! roll on pregnancy and me quitting that place!
> 
> xxx

:hugs:
It's a pain in the arse isn't it. My place allows 10 minutes per 8hr shift, they even refused to increase it when I was pregnant :dohh: silly twits. Call centres are the worst!

Lliena - well done on your loss!! I'm working my arse off this week to shift 4.5lbs for my first stone, I think I'll cry if I don't get it :lol:


----------



## EternalRose

Im doing my hotpot...quick question ladies...because I am doing roast potatos..I just do them as normal but use fry light, and spray them every now and again..fry light is unlimited isnt it? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Lliena- well done on the loss so far! FAB 

Kate- Yep it is crap. It is actually now illegal to refuse longer toilet breaks for pregnant women now. Being preggers changes everything and gives a whole lot more rights so as well as the fact im longing for a baby, that will be a fab perk ;-)

I had a better day in work today. Was off the phone for a few hrs as we were doing admin for our manager. She has been a lot better today and said everyone has been monitered and she wants the note to give the bosses so nothing happens over it. She said the boss will give me extended personal breaks if i supply a letter and wont question it again, so il get one next wk and then i dnt have to have any stress 

Just having Jollof rice and chicken for tea. Sooo yummy and syn free 
I got weighed before and im same as last wk now, but weigh in the morning officially.
AF due today/tomorrow so feeling bloated anyway right now an that meal on mon would not of helped but il be back on track this wk and hope to lose a few lb's!

Btw ladies- Not that anyone would do, but if u are on my FB, dont make reference to my work issues cos i have a lot of management on there... dont knw why i ever did accept them but its done now! lol xxx


----------



## Lliena

EternalRose said:


> Im doing my hotpot...quick question ladies...because I am doing roast potatos..I just do them as normal but use fry light, and spray them every now and again..fry light is unlimited isnt it? xx

Yeah its free I normally just spray the tray put them on and spray again and they are fine :)


----------



## EternalRose

Lliena said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Im doing my hotpot...quick question ladies...because I am doing roast potatos..I just do them as normal but use fry light, and spray them every now and again..fry light is unlimited isnt it? xx
> 
> Yeah its free I normally just spray the tray put them on and spray again and they are fine :)Click to expand...

Thanks hun, they look really good. I dont suppose you know how many syns in sainsburys butchers choice, less than 30% sausages..do you? :lol: xx


----------



## firstprincess

Yummy dins AQ and ER. We just had steak, no syn chips, rocket salad and a corn on cob - soooooooo yummy.

And my 15 month old daughter snatched the corn on cob off my plate and was chewing on it for ages, a new teething toy! Ha. 

AF is here today and feeling much less bloated. xx


----------



## becs0375

I lost 3lbs tonight at WI, thats a stone in 3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Lliena

Well done :D


----------



## firstprincess

Taken these from one of my books.....

Syn Ideas...

mikado 0.5 each
cheese thin or breadstick 1 each
choc finger or party ring 1.5
cream cracker 1.5
cheese straw 2
fruit shortcake or malted milk 2
nice or pink wafer 2
ginger nut or jaffa cake 2.5
oreo 2.5
pink n white 3
custard cream or fig roll 3
bourbon or choc chip cookie 3.5
digestive or hobnob 3.5
choc digestive or jammie dodger 4
fruit iced gems 5
shortbread finger 5
slimming world hi fi bar 6
wagon wheel 8

coconut snowball 5.5
mr kipling fancies 5.5
choc mini roll 6
mr kipling country slice 6
jam tart 6.5
iced finger 6.5
small fresh cream eclair 7
bakewell slice 7.5
fresh cream meringue small 7.5
mr kipling mini batternberg 7.5
mcvties flapjack 8

2 cashew nuts 0.5
hazelnut 0.5
2 pistachio 0.5
brazil nut 1
10 peanuts - plain or dry roast 4

french fries 4.5
skips 4.5
twiglets 5
golden lights 5.5
quavers 5.5
snack a jacks 5.5
walkers lights 5.5
mini cheddars 6.5
mixed nuts and raising 28g 7
hula hoops 9
kettle chips 40g 9.5
walkers crisps 9

aerosol cream 2 level tbsp 0.5
hartleys low cal jelly pot 0.5
2 level tbsp low fat custard 1
jam or marmalade tsp 0.5
honey tsp 1
choc spread tsp 1.5
cadbury light choc mousse 3
mini muller rice 5
ambrosia devon custard 150g pot 7.5
cadbury light choc trifle 6.5
ambrosia devon creamed rice pud 7

below all one level tbsp unless stated
chilli sauce 0.5 
extra light or very low fat marg 1 tsp 0.5
kraft light thou island dressig 0.5
mustard 1 tsp 05
peri peri marinade 0.5
salsa 0.5
tomato puree 0.5
apple sauce 1
brown sauce tomato ketchuo 1
xl mayo 1
horseradish 1
relish or sweet pickle 1
red cal salad cream 1
cranberry sauce 1.5
mango chutney 1.5
stuffing with water (28g) 2
gravy granules 142ml 2.5
dumplings 28g 3
tartare suace 3
york pud 28g 3
cornfllour 3.5

martini bianco or rosso 50ml 3.5
sherry 50ml 3
any spirit 35ml 4
beer lager 250ml 4.5
cobra zero 330ml bottle 4.5
cider 250ml 4.5
wine 175ml 6
cream liquer 8

cadbury highlights 11g sachet 2
option 11g sachet 2
apple or orange juice 142 ml 2.5
cranberry juice 142ml 4.5
galaxy hot choc sachet 5
horlicks light sachet 6
schloes all variety 250ml 
j20 275ml 6.5
innocent fruit smoothie 250ml 7.5
j20 juice 330ml 8

calippo shots 1.5
twister mini 2.5
del monte 100 percent juice lolly 3.5
jelly babies wobbly lolly 3.5
reduced fat ice cream 57g 3.5
twister 4
skinny cow ice cream lolly 4.5
solero 5
luxury ice cream 57g 6
magnum mini 8.5

ferrero rocher ach 3.5
milkybar 13.5g bar 3.5
fun or treat size bars 4,5 each
sherbert fountain 4.5
fudge 25g bar 455
2 finger kit kat 5.5
milky way 26g 6
buttons 32g 8.5
flake 32g 8.5
revels 35g 8.5
crunchie 40g 9.5
maltesers 37g 9.5
turkish delight 51g 9.5



:icecream::drunk::pizza::wine::lolly::cake:


----------



## firstprincess

becs0375 said:


> I lost 3lbs tonight at WI, thats a stone in 3 weeks!!!!!

fantastic! x


----------



## Stephie 25

Evening All.

B - Toast & Marg (HEA)
L - Salad
D - Savoury Mince & Mash
Sancks - Grapes
HEB - Used Milk in tea


Had a good day today - feeling much more positive :)


----------



## Stephie 25

becs0375 said:


> I lost 3lbs tonight at WI, thats a stone in 3 weeks!!!!!

WOW. Well Done :)


----------



## EternalRose

becs0375 said:


> I lost 3lbs tonight at WI, thats a stone in 3 weeks!!!!!

Thats brilliant, well done hun and Lliena thanks for letting me know about the sausages..well here was my tea..

Slimming World Chunky sausage and chicken hotpot..I made some roasties with it. Was so delicious!! :happydance:

Today has been another good day..

Did about 30 mins walking with the pram..didnt really stop moving today with looking after the baby and that.

Breakfast - Two weetabix and milk from HE A & B
Lunch - Salmon Salad with fat free vinagerette.
Dinner - My lovely hotpot (probably 4 syns..2 syns a serving plus a couple for my sausages. I only had one sausage worth in my serving though) with syn free roast potatos

Snack - 2 finger kitkat 5.5 syns.
 



Attached Files:







Hotpot.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## firstprincess

That piccy looks sooooo yum! xx


----------



## EternalRose

firstprincess said:


> Taken these from one of my books.....
> 
> Syn Ideas...
> 
> mikado 0.5 each
> cheese thin or breadstick 1 each
> choc finger or party ring 1.5
> cream cracker 1.5
> cheese straw 2
> fruit shortcake or malted milk 2
> nice or pink wafer 2
> ginger nut or jaffa cake 2.5
> oreo 2.5
> pink n white 3
> custard cream or fig roll 3
> bourbon or choc chip cookie 3.5
> digestive or hobnob 3.5
> choc digestive or jammie dodger 4
> fruit iced gems 5
> shortbread finger 5
> slimming world hi fi bar 6
> wagon wheel 8
> 
> coconut snowball 5.5
> mr kipling fancies 5.5
> choc mini roll 6
> mr kipling country slice 6
> jam tart 6.5
> iced finger 6.5
> small fresh cream eclair 7
> bakewell slice 7.5
> fresh cream meringue small 7.5
> mr kipling mini batternberg 7.5
> mcvties flapjack 8
> 
> 2 cashew nuts 0.5
> hazelnut 0.5
> 2 pistachio 0.5
> brazil nut 1
> 10 peanuts - plain or dry roast 4
> 
> french fries 4.5
> skips 4.5
> twiglets 5
> golden lights 5.5
> quavers 5.5
> snack a jacks 5.5
> walkers lights 5.5
> mini cheddars 6.5
> mixed nuts and raising 28g 7
> hula hoops 9
> kettle chips 40g 9.5
> walkers crisps 9
> 
> aerosol cream 2 level tbsp 0.5
> hartleys low cal jelly pot 0.5
> 2 level tbsp low fat custard 1
> jam or marmalade tsp 0.5
> honey tsp 1
> choc spread tsp 1.5
> cadbury light choc mousse 3
> mini muller rice 5
> ambrosia devon custard 150g pot 7.5
> cadbury light choc trifle 6.5
> ambrosia devon creamed rice pud 7
> 
> below all one level tbsp unless stated
> chilli sauce 0.5
> extra light or very low fat marg 1 tsp 0.5
> kraft light thou island dressig 0.5
> mustard 1 tsp 05
> peri peri marinade 0.5
> salsa 0.5
> tomato puree 0.5
> apple sauce 1
> brown sauce tomato ketchuo 1
> xl mayo 1
> horseradish 1
> relish or sweet pickle 1
> red cal salad cream 1
> cranberry sauce 1.5
> mango chutney 1.5
> stuffing with water (28g) 2
> gravy granules 142ml 2.5
> dumplings 28g 3
> tartare suace 3
> york pud 28g 3
> cornfllour 3.5
> 
> martini bianco or rosso 50ml 3.5
> sherry 50ml 3
> any spirit 35ml 4
> beer lager 250ml 4.5
> cobra zero 330ml bottle 4.5
> cider 250ml 4.5
> wine 175ml 6
> cream liquer 8
> 
> cadbury highlights 11g sachet 2
> option 11g sachet 2
> apple or orange juice 142 ml 2.5
> cranberry juice 142ml 4.5
> galaxy hot choc sachet 5
> horlicks light sachet 6
> schloes all variety 250ml
> j20 275ml 6.5
> innocent fruit smoothie 250ml 7.5
> j20 juice 330ml 8
> 
> calippo shots 1.5
> twister mini 2.5
> del monte 100 percent juice lolly 3.5
> jelly babies wobbly lolly 3.5
> reduced fat ice cream 57g 3.5
> twister 4
> skinny cow ice cream lolly 4.5
> solero 5
> luxury ice cream 57g 6
> magnum mini 8.5
> 
> ferrero rocher ach 3.5
> milkybar 13.5g bar 3.5
> fun or treat size bars 4,5 each
> sherbert fountain 4.5
> fudge 25g bar 455
> 2 finger kit kat 5.5
> milky way 26g 6
> buttons 32g 8.5
> flake 32g 8.5
> revels 35g 8.5
> crunchie 40g 9.5
> maltesers 37g 9.5
> turkish delight 51g 9.5
> 
> 
> 
> :icecream::drunk::pizza::wine::lolly::cake:

I think this should definately be put on the front page..xx


----------



## Blah11

think i did well today. went into town after work with amelie and got caught short and starving so got sushi from m&s. think its pretty much free ut will syn it for 4 just incase. at my grans i said no to cake and apple pie! had a tiny bit potato salad and quite a it of chicken :)

gonna do my workout in a minute as missy moo is still awake!


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Becs!! That is a amazing loss! wish i could lose a stone in 3wks! lol.

Nice meal ER. 

Just had to nip to tesco an get cat food an milk and its bloody freezin!! enjoyin a nice cuppa now an watchin emmerdale from earlier xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wahoooo The damn witch showed up last night, about bloody time too:happydance::haha:

Lets get this party started! :rofl:

Ohh well done Bec on the stone loss in 3 weeks, Im so jealous!!

Ive just got back from Zumba, (well an hour or so ago) and cooked tea.
Today Ive had:
BFAST: apple, mandarin and Alpen light bar (heb)
LUNCH: jacket potato and beans, another mandarin
TEA: SW chicken & veg curry and brown rice, mullerlight
snacks- Banana, apple, mandarin SYNS- 1 Nice biscuit:haha: hea- 250 ml ss milk

I feel like Ive eaten like a pig today, I swear Ive not stopped! I might even have another alpen bar in a bit:haha:


----------



## becs0375

I have treated myself with a caramel slice and some ice cream!! Thursday evenings are my treat nights!! Made a lush quorn currry for tea!!
I would like to lose another stone before easter, I thinks thats dooable!! I am so determind to buy a lovely dress for my daughters christening. I can get comfortable back in to a small fitting 18 cocktail dress I bought for Christmas 2009, feels fab!! Its a very slim fitting 18 that didn't do up very well a month ago!! Next step a size 16 dress, my 16 jeans do up now!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

EternalRose said:


> I think this should definately be put on the front page..xx


Done :flower:
Well done on the loss Becs :D I think another stone before Easter is a very sensible goal!


----------



## Blah11

omg a stone in 3 weeks AMAZING! I'm aiming for 4lbs this week to get me to half a stone in 2 weeks :)

just done my cardio workout and i feel knackered but so proud of myself as i didnt stop once :) still cant do the full body crunch properly or the pushup into upward dog bit in power yoga but everything else I pushed myself and followed :D its great, everyday im getting fitter and fitter!


----------



## becs0375

Blah which one are you doing?? I love my Davins ones!


----------



## Blah11

https://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/2807457/tony-horton's-plete-power-90-series

heres the power 90 download link :) I saved the torrent link to my desktop and just ticked the power 90 stuff, then when I complete it I'll download the next etc etc. seems silly to dl all at once cos it'll take hours n hours!


----------



## Blah11

becs0375 said:


> Blah which one are you doing?? I love my Davins ones!

power 90 collection hun :D Its FAB if you want a challenge and fast results. I've been losing 1lb a day since i started on Monday :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2I4od5O94Q


----------



## becs0375

Where did you get it from???


----------



## Blah11

I downloaded it :) I linked it a few posts back.


----------



## becs0375

Coolio, cheers chick!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, I posted in my journal but I'll moan in here too. I actually dont like coming on this thread anymore because its full of everyone saying how much their losing etc and here's me not losing anything, despite sticking to plan and exersizing like crazy :hissy:
Got on the scales this morning and I'm a lb up:cry:
I feel like giving up as I'm wasting my time and money on something that isn't going to work.


----------



## becs0375

Jac, I can't remember if you said you were going to try and go to group???!! Don't give up, with the online membership is there a helpline you can call for advice?


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi Girls, I posted in my journal but I'll moan in here too. I actually dont like coming on this thread anymore because its full of everyone saying how much their losing etc and here's me not losing anything, despite sticking to plan and exersizing like crazy :hissy:
> Got on the scales this morning and I'm a lb up:cry:
> I feel like giving up as I'm wasting my time and money on something that isn't going to work.

I wrote in your journal jac...:hugs::hugs: The 1lb up is probably water retention, I am sure of it with af..xx


----------



## firstprincess

yep jac i agree - im a lb up today and been an angel and my af came yesterday too. stick with it. xxx


----------



## Reedy

Jac please dont get downhearted although I know it must be hard I would be the same x You joined a group didnt you?? ring the woman & talk to her thats what she's there for hun x Please dont stop coming in here :-(


----------



## Beautywithin

Blah11 said:


> https://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/2807457/tony-horton's-plete-power-90-series
> 
> heres the power 90 download link :) I saved the torrent link to my desktop and just ticked the power 90 stuff, then when I complete it I'll download the next etc etc. seems silly to dl all at once cos it'll take hours n hours!

eeeek it says i need to pay £72 membership to be able to download it


----------



## Blah11

Beautywithin said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/2807457/tony-horton's-plete-power-90-series
> 
> heres the power 90 download link :) I saved the torrent link to my desktop and just ticked the power 90 stuff, then when I complete it I'll download the next etc etc. seems silly to dl all at once cos it'll take hours n hours!
> 
> eeeek it says i need to pay £72 membership to be able to download itClick to expand...

It doesnt for me :\ its blocked on my pc at work so i cant look at it to tell you the exact thing to click on :dohh:


----------



## Beautywithin

will get OH to have a look at it, i did bid on ebay for the dvd £20, but im sure ill be outbid as some of them are going for £40 :O

well chuffed off, been good all week, and stayed the same, thanks to AF grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## firstprincess

Very proud of myself today I had brekkie for the first time in about 6 years! And I survived! I had porridge made with half water and half milk and canderel, gonna have lunch in a bit.... gonna make a soup out of veggies i have left til shop and some stock. And making my own chinese meal later.... noodles, lots of veggies and chicken! have bought spring rolls for everyone else but im guessing they are horrendously high in syns so not gonna have any. xxx

omg just used the syn calculator! the spring rolls have 6 syns each and they are tiny - sooooooo not worth it!


----------



## Blah11

Blah11 said:


> Beautywithin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> https://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/2807457/tony-horton's-plete-power-90-series
> 
> heres the power 90 download link :) I saved the torrent link to my desktop and just ticked the power 90 stuff, then when I complete it I'll download the next etc etc. seems silly to dl all at once cos it'll take hours n hours!
> 
> eeeek it says i need to pay £72 membership to be able to download itClick to expand...
> 
> It doesnt for me :\ its blocked on my pc at work so i cant look at it to tell you the exact thing to click on :dohh:Click to expand...

okay you just click on 'download this torrent'. don't click on the side bit or 'fast https download'.

you have to download bitcomet first https://www.bitcomet.com/doc/download.php


----------



## Blah11

firstprincess said:


> Very proud of myself today I had brekkie for the first time in about 6 years! And I survived! I had porridge made with half water and half milk and canderel, gonna have lunch in a bit.... gonna make a soup out of veggies i have left til shop and some stock. And making my own chinese meal later.... noodles, lots of veggies and chicken! have bought spring rolls for everyone else but im guessing they are horrendously high in syns so not gonna have any. xxx
> 
> omg just used the syn calculator! the spring rolls have 6 syns each and they are tiny - sooooooo not worth it!

Oh I'd love a chinese takeaway but not gonna have one :(! maye next weekend though, i dont want to deny myself too much!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Jac- Don't give up hun! you are starting class arent you? that may help you feel better.

First princess- well done for eating brekky! i cant start the day without my brekky 

Well i weighed in this morning and i have STS :-( Af is due any day now tho and i did have that 3 course meal on mon so not suprised really.
Ah well onwards and upwards and im determined to lose 4lb this wk as im joining the gym on monday an will be going 3-4 times a wk 

Having boiled potato, fish, peas and tomatoes for tea and going on wii sports and will fit later aswell  

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks girls...OH gave me a pep talk and told me not to give up too. He says he can honstly see I have lost weight so maybe I have lost inches instead, just wish it would show on the scales : ( I didn't go to the gym today in protest, lol, I told OH I was going to stop exersizing cos it was a waste of time:blush:
I did go to the class on wed and spoke to the lady but I'm not joined yet as Im already signed up online so she wanted to check to see if that payment could be transferred over or not before officially signing me up, so no number or nothing yet, she is aware of my problem though and am keeping a food diary to give to her on wed when I go back. 

I'm gonna stick with it, I love the food, the way I feel (most of the time) and its GOT TO give me results soon, surely!


----------



## firstprincess

Loving your PMA Jac, it is working. Glad OH can see the difference - were always the last to see it in ourselves.

AQ - good news about the gym, jealous. i would love to join.

Quick question just doing my dins - got stir fried carrot, red and yellow peppers, spring onions, mangetout and baby corn. Chicken and then 1 nest of sharwoods medium egg fried noodles - are these free or not cos the syn calculator says no! grrrr! help. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah im glad im joining the gym. There are 4 of us girls from work that are going to join up. We get discount through work so only £20 a mth and thats unlimited use of gym, pool, sauna and exercise classes so will be getting my monies worth! hehe xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Brilliant! Its great to go with others too, will keep you going xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok I am so peeved I must be hungry! ( I have wrote this in my journal)

I planned to have American Classic Burger and syn free chips. I SPECIFICALLY told Matthew to get extra lean mince...like SPECIFICALLY. What did he do, he got lean mince :growlmad:..so 28g worth is 0.5 syns so 84 grams is 1.5 syns. I want two burgers so thats 3 syns! Arrrrgh, now I cant have my two finger kitkat that I have been looking forward to all day! My lunch was a two syn serving from yesterdays dinner leftovers, and I have no idea how much the low fat sausage in it is so I am putting it as 3. So thats 8 syns in total. I dont want to go no more than 10 syns a day..and I am not bothering with ketchup..Good job breakfast was completely syn free! He is weighing out the mince in the kitchen now, I said to him.." in the name of sweet jesus dont make me fat! " :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

theres a new no contract gym near us thats £16.99 a month. No pool but loads of machines and they do classes (no studio though).


----------



## Blah11

omg men are useless ER! Mine always comes back with the wrong thing :growlmad:


Done quite well today, not had any syns and done my workout :)


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> omg men are useless ER! Mine always comes back with the wrong thing :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Done quite well today, not had any syns and done my workout :)


Well done hun, I have had syns everyday :blush: That gym membership price sounds wicked! Id join. Im just eating syn free chips now, and they taste bloody delicious. The best chips I have ever had in fact...


----------



## firstprincess

Yep im trying for as little syns as poss this week - wanna lose as much as poss and just found a class near me that is for mums and buggies so hoping to sign up.

ER - bloody OH, dins sounds lush though... i use passata in my burgers and with my chips its syn free! mmmmmm. 

My dins was stir fried - spring onions, carrot, red and yellow pepper, mangetout and babycorn. Chicken, medium egg noodles and soy sauce. yummy. then fat free shape zero yoghurt. yum yum yum!

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

I said that about the syn free chips yesterday - so yummy. xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Maybe I should try and have just 5.5 syns tomorrow..:lol: My kitkat..:blush: I hope I have lost weight by next Wed..Ill be gutted if not..:wacko: Ive been trying so hard..


----------



## firstprincess

Im sure you will hun, I had 8 or so syns everyday in my first week and still lost! Syns allowances are there for a reason xx


----------



## Lliena

This^^ I have sins every single day and I still lose weight. They wouldn't be part of the routine if you werent allowed them everyday :)


----------



## firstprincess

Very true! They say have between 5 and 15 each day. I am much less hungry this week - now af is here I guess, so not wanting syns! x


----------



## Blah11

i wouldnt worry about having syns as long as you dont go over 15! I dont use mine mainly cos i dont eat 'junk' food whatsoever anymore :shrug: I don't but it and if I do its for Amelie and I'll buy her 1 donut instead of a 4 pack!


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah one of my concerns is if i have something i will want more of it! lol! one of the girls at my group thats doing great has 6 good days a week then a naughty day and is doing great still xxx


----------



## Lliena

Since being on SW I have learnt will power, in the past I would have eaten the pack of jaffa cakes now I can just have one or two and be happy with that :)


----------



## africaqueen

Girls, just to let you know, my leader used to say count your syns as 70 per wk and use whenever you need them. So some days i will have no syns and some days i will have 20. If i have a meal or drinks coming up, i try to save most of my syns for that.
As long as your not exceeding 70 syns a wk you will deffo lose weight ;-)
Personally i would not want to push it and allow 105 syns a wk, as i prefer quicker losses but whatever suits you best really. Key is, dont feel deprived as this is why we have syns and also we could not do it long term with no treats xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have a 2 finger kitkat in the evenings with a cuppa and thats my treat for the day, Thursday is my nothing day, I save myself till after WI then have a takeaway or something nice!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I love the PMA on this thread, Hopefully I'll have some of my own to share soon too!

Whoever mentioned mince..ER I think....I thought I had EL mince in the freezeR but only had tesco value mince which is 8.5 syns for 100g, my pack was 800 I had 1/4 so I went bloody over ! Grrrrrrr!!! Had 22.5 today, so totally ballsed that up! I misread the pack size and didnt realize until after I'd eaten it:nope::dohh:

NO SYNS FOR ME TOMORROW AT ALL!


----------



## Blah11

I just have quorn mince now!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I think I'll do that. stupid thing is I picked up the quorn mince first but put it back:dohh:


----------



## Stephie 25

Aww not good Jac - I hate it when that happens, you think you are being so good, only to realise you have not quite been.

Can you tell the difference on the Quorn Mince and normal mince? I have wanted to try it, but not been sure


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Someone told me a tip about mince. If it's not the extra lean stuff, once it's browned off, if you drain all the fat off and then rinse it in really hot water and drain a couple of times, this will remove all the fat and it will still be free :)


----------



## becs0375

I am veggie and use quorn all the time, I love it and even my meat eating hubby loves it, its filling and not greasy!!! I make all the meat things on the red days so they are for EE and green!!


----------



## EternalRose

I had a sneaky weigh in at boots! Ive lost 3lbs in 3 days!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

ER-Well done hun! that's a fab start. Bet ur glad you stuck with it now eh? ;-)

As regards the quorn mince i have used that often and if you add some oxo or magi cube to give it a bit more flavour it is nice  

I cant rem if asda's own version of the dried quorn in the packet is syn free? you just add water i think. If that is free il stock up on monday 

Has anyone got any good plans this wkend?

I am not doing much. Been coaching in work the past few days and im shattered. Plus AF has arrived before. I got weighed again an im still STS but hope to lose 4lb this wk.

Not had brekky yet but think il have golden syrup porridge (1.5 syns as il count porridge as healthy extra and the flavoured one brings it to a 1.5 more than plain one)

xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

great start ER

Any one no how many syns in a muller corner low faT greek style yog - summer fruits ? x


----------



## becs0375

ER, thats fab, well done you!!!!!


----------



## Blah11

omg i weighed in this morning (sneaky one) and I gained nearly 2 lbs from the day before :growlmad: Then I noticed AF was here :roll: Prob wont lose this week now :( My WI is on Monday. How fast does period weight go?


----------



## africaqueen

Blah11 said:


> omg i weighed in this morning (sneaky one) and I gained nearly 2 lbs from the day before :growlmad: Then I noticed AF was here :roll: Prob wont lose this week now :( My WI is on Monday. How fast does period weight go?

I was wondering the same Blah!

AF got me this morning too and i still feel mega bloated.
Been good today on the plan and going to have steak with syn free chips and salad for tea. Had a funsize milky way before and going to have a few glasses wine later to deaden my cramps, so probs use about 30 syns today but i dont care. I feel miserable and i have been paid early so time to get out the pub with dh for a change! aint been out for wks and wks with him xxx


----------



## Blah11

i went out to nandos for lunch. had half a chicken with spicy rice and corn on the cob (avoided the chips :)) but had aout a pitta breads worth and houmous :dohh: Nevermind!

tesco are doing 4 mullerlights for £1!


----------



## EternalRose

Right its been a good day on the food front..but my af seems to have turned up which I am not happy about at all. (TMI possibly) I had the implanon put in November, and since then all I have had is like a month of no bleeding and now its all started again!..:growlmad: I hope it dont last too long this time, it doesnt seem to have affected my weight loss though because like I said Ive lost 3lbs but dear God, I was not happy to see this af at all! :growlmad:

Todays Menu...(Ive put this in my journal as well..:blush:)
For breakfast I had, Two slices of wholemeal bread with 2 extra light dairy lea triangles instead of butter. I had bacon in it, without the fat and 1 egg. All cooked in fry light. I had a small dollop of beans on the side.

Lunch - Muller Light Yogurt... ( Not much, but been feeling a bit under the weather..with flu)

Dinner - Matthew is currently making Slimming World Chicken Curry as we speak..with rice looks delicious!

Drank lots of water today..

Snack: 2 finger KitKat 5.5 syns, which I will have after tea (Total 5.5 syns for today)

Exercise 20-30 mins Ministry of Sound Workout DVD.


Oh and my consultant emailed me today, with some yummy lunch ideas...will copy and paste now..xx


----------



## EternalRose

LUNCH BOX IDEAS

If you have access to a microwave at work an easy option is to put out an extra portion when cooking dishes that can be reheated such as chilli con carne, spag bol, casseroles, hot pots etc to take with you for lunch. But failing that here are few ideas:-

Boiled eggs
Mug Shots 
Chicken, bacon and potato salad
SW quiche and salad

Chickpea dahl and rice Asda tinned Chickpea dahl and Sundar chickpea dahl (available from Morrisons) are free on green and extra easy.

Tuna pasta salad Mix together tinned tuna in brine with cooked pasta shells, sliced leeks, chopped cucumber, pickled onions and capers (optional) cherry tomatos with 2 tbs of fromage frais and 1 tbs of extra light mayo (1 syn) then season with a few splashes of lemon juice, worcestershire sauce and a few pinches of all purpose seasoning, mix well and chill before eating! 


Mexican Salad (Serves 2)
1 tin kidney beans
1 tin Sweetcorn
Chopped red pepper
Spring onion
Chilli powder to taste
Mix together with LF fromage frais
Serve on bed of lettuce, cucumber etc

Mixed Bean & Cheese Salad (serves 1)
1 tin mixed beans in vinegarette
Cucumber
Spring onions chopped small
Cherry tomatoes halved
Salt & pepper
Mix all together
Add 20g Mozzarella cheese (3 syns) sliced into very small pieces on top


2 x Ryvita wholegrain crackerbreads (2 syns) broken up into about eight pieces each so that they resemble a bag of crisps, to go with these lunches.
Follow the lunches with a few piece's of fruit - apple, grapes, cherries, pear, banana whatever.

Low Syn Tinned Food
Morrisons Sunsar Chickpea Dhal, canned 400g can Original 14½ Green/EE Free
Morrisons Stewed Steak in Gravy, canned 425g can Original/EE Free Green 24 
Sainsbury's Vegetable Ravioli in Tomato & Herb Sauce, canned 400g can
Original 16½ Green/EE Free
Sainsbury's Premium Extra Lean Stewed Steak in a Rich Gravy, canned 425g can
Original/EE Free Green 24 
Sainsbury's Vegetable Chilli in a Rich Spicy Sauce with Red Kidney Beans, canned 400g can Original 9 Green/EE 2 Syns
Free & Easy Chick Pea & Vegetable Curry, canned 400g can
Original 8 Green/EE Free
Free & Easy Three Bean Chilli, canned 400g can Original 10 Green/EE Free
Heinz Meat Free Ravioli in Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can
Original 15½ Green/EE Free
Crosse & Blackwell/Branston Branston Vegetable Ravioli in Rich & Tasty Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can Original 16½ Green/EE 1 
Crosse & Blackwell/Branston Branston Beef Ravioli in Rich & Tasty Tomato Sauce, canned 410g can Original 16½ Green/EE 2 
Asda Smartprice, Vegetable Curry, canned 392g can Original 5 Green/EE 1½
Asda Good for You, Beef Madras, canned 400g can Original/EE 2½ Green 15
Asda Smartprice, Beef Curry, canned 392g can Original/EE 4½ Green 11 
Asda Chick Pea & Vegetable Curry, canned 400g can Original 13 Green/EE Free
Asda Great Stuff, Vegetable Ravioli in Tomato Sauce, canned 200g can Original 7½ Green/EE ½ 
Asda Mixed Bean Salad, canned 100g Original 4½ Green/EE Free
Asda Ratatouille Provencale, canned 390g can Original/EE 1 Syns Green/EE 1 Syns
Asda Chick Pea Dahl, Mild, canned 400g can Original 15 Green/EE Free
Morrisons Curried Beans with Sultanas in a Curry Sauce,canned, Original 4 Green/EE Free.
Morrisons Curried Mixed Beans, canned 100g, Original 5 Green/EE 1 
Tesco Baked Beans & Pork Sausages, canned 100g, Original 3½ Green/EE 1 Syn.
Tesco Value, Baked Beans & Sausages in Tomato Sauce, canned 100g
Original 3 Green/EE 2 
Tesco Stewed Steak with Gravy, canned~ 410g can Original/EE Free Green 23½ 
Tesco Baked Beans & Vegetarian Sausages in Tomato Sauce, canned 100g
Original/EE 2 Syns Green/EE 2 Syns
Tesco Hot & Spicy Mixed Beans, canned per 100g Original 4 Syns Green/EE free


----------



## EternalRose

She also sent me some mullerlight stuff..

Mullerlight Yoghurt, basic varieties - SYN FREE
Apricot
Banana and Custard
Cherry
Mandarin
Peach
Peach and Pineapple
Raspberry and Cranberry
Rhubarb
Strawberry
Toffee
Vanilla
Wild Blueberry

Mullerlight with Chocolate Sprinkles
Orange Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate - SYN FREE
Vanilla Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate - SYN FREE
Vanilla Yoghurt Sprinkled with Dark Chocolate and Black Cherry Underlayer - 2 syns

Mullerlight Limited Edition Yoghurt
Lemon Cheesecake, 175g - 1 syn

Mullerlight Inspired By Yoghurt
American Cheesecake, 165g - 1 syn
Strawberry Cheesecake, 165g - 1 syn

Mullerlight Layered Yoghurts
Blackcurrant and Raspberry - 1.5 syns
Peach and Passionfruit - 1.5 syns
Strawberry - 1.5 syns


----------



## firstprincess

ER - that is a great start! and those lists are helpful.

Well today has been a good day.... lots of cleaning done at home and a 30-40 minute walk with Megan.

I had strawberries for brekkie.
2 slices of wholemeal nimble (HEB), a fried egg (but i only eat the yolk!) and 4 button mushrooms cooked in fry light for lunch.
And Quark, spring onion and garlic stuffed turkey fillet wrapped in spinach and parma ham (1.5 syns) with roast potatoes and parsnips (frylight) and greens, green beans and carrots. And dessert was a fat free shape zero yoghurt. 

HEA as usual is milk in tea.

My dinner was lush gonna post the recipe for the turkey in a bit.... mmmmmm.

xxx


----------



## sullyswife

hi,im a newbie to this site, im on the slimming world diet, and love it,so far lost 1stone 10 pounds, need to loose another 16 pounds before my husband comes home from afghanistan! had a really rubbish day to day,had a bug binge!!:cry:


----------



## firstprincess

Stuffed Turkey Fillets - serves 4 - half a syn per serving

You will need...
4 Turkey fillets
4 tablespoons of Quark
2 Spring Onions
2 Cloves of Garlic
Handful of Spinach
Pinch of Black Pepper
Fry Light
4 Slices of Parma ham (or bacon without fat if u want it syn free)

Slice your turkey fillets down the side so they open like a pocket.
Mix you quark with chopped spring onions and crushed garlic.
Spoon the mixture into each turkey fillet and close the fillet over.
Place a few spinach leaves on top of the turkey breast, and wrap the parma ham or fat free bacon around the fillet.
Spray with fry light and sprinkle with black pepper.

Bake on gas 6 or medium oven for half an hour..... Enjoy! :pizza:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstprincess

Welcome Sullyswife - wow thats an amazing loss! How long have you been doing slimming world for now. xxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Omg I'm Sooooo full! I can't seem to be able to eat as much these days, I feel like I'm forever eating and I left some of my lunch and dinner today... Very unlike me :lol: 

Today I've had

B- bacon, egg and mushroom sandwich with 1 syn for the spread. A big satsuma
L- low fat supernoodles packed out with chicken, sweetcorn and mushrooms
D- chill with rice and wedges. Muller light and 2finger kit kat for pud at 5.5 
Snacks- grapes and another satsuma
Total syns- 6.5

This is a pretty average day for me foodwise tbh :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

you had your kitkat as well kayleigh..:winkwink: I had two portions of my chicken curry, I know its free but I felt really guilty having the extra portion but I had no lunch today..


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah I feel guilty for eating big portions too.... even though its free food! x


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girls x hope your weekend is good x 
Breakfast today was omelette with red pepper, spring onion & cherry toms & then an apple x 
Had an alpen bar for lunch (so full after breakfast) 
Dinner was beans, syn free chips, 2 poached eggs & mushrooms done in fry light x 
Had a treat as well tonight seeing as I never use that many syns, so dh bought me a cadbury boost x tbh it was ok but nothing worth shouting about lol x 
Snacks I had a sugar free jelly & an orange x might have my other aplen bar now x


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies, welcome sullyswife!! I am a forces wife too!!


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome sullyswife...:wave:

I just had my third portion of slimmng world curry, but now I feel as guilty as you like...

My af is making me eat...Ive had 5.5 syns today but now I feel so guilty....:wacko:


----------



## firstprincess

If ur hungry ER its best you eat free foods so fill up on the curry! If it saves you binging on something naughty its a good thing. And 5.5 syns is nothing! xxxx


----------



## EternalRose

firstprincess said:


> If ur hungry ER its best you eat free foods so fill up on the curry! If it saves you binging on something naughty its a good thing. And 5.5 syns is nothing! xxxx

Thanks hun, yeah ive just had the kitkat and thats it, but I did the workout dvd today so maybe thats why im so hungry. Got flu, and af...and all I want to do is eat, eat, eat...:lol: My partner has just sat and ate, chocolate muffin, 3 kit kats and 2 beers..Im mega proud of myself!


----------



## firstprincess

Exactly.... at least what you ate is healthy! I just finished off the eve with strawberries and ff nat yog and sweetener..... tasted like strawberries and cream! mmmmmmm. xx


----------



## EternalRose

firstprincess said:


> Exactly.... at least what you ate is healthy! I just finished off the eve with strawberries and ff nat yog and sweetener..... tasted like strawberries and cream! mmmmmmm. xx

MMMMMMM that sounds yum!! I love Slimming World..xx


----------



## Blah11

Right, done my workout which i found hardish cos my calves are so sore :( ab routine was okay though today. Rest day tomorrow!

I've not had much to eat today tbh now I see it written down but prob used all my syns and maybe more.

2 alpen bars and mullerlight
half chicken from nandos with spicy rice and corn on the cob and a pitta bread with houmous


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ER thats a brilliant loss!

I had a sneaky WI this morning and Ive lost that damn lb I put back on plus 2 more:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I bloody hope they tell me the same in the morning!!!!!! and AF is still here!

My food today:
B/FAST- Alpen light (HEB) apple, satsuma
Lunch- BLT Salad (syn free) Mullerlight, apple
TEA: Spicy sausage and bean casserole made with qorn sausages (syn free) mullerlight
HEA- 350ml skimmed Milk as usual
Snacks- a truck load of fruit:blush:
Sys- 2 x miniature dairymilks- 3 syns, 1 slice Nimble spread with smidge of flora light (pinched off the baby:haha:) 0.5 sysn, and I had a small handful of revels, so dont know what syns that is:dohh:

Is it really ok to eat as much fruit as you like? I eat tonnes of the stuff!

Ive also ordered some Cho Yung tea, I know somebody that tried this stuff whilst on SW nad it boosted her weightloss as she was slow just like me, its very expensive but apparently good stuff so am going to give one bag a go:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Aaaaaaaaa just wrote a mega long post and bloody lost it!!
Well the condensed version is... went pub with dh, was good and had 2 drinks. Bypassed kebab shop on way home and made beans on toast instead, did a massive food shop today for the mth so gonna plan my menu's tomorrow and i am going to be cooking me and dh a full brekky tomorrow. SW style of course 

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done on by passing the Kebab shop AQ! Not sure I could of!:haha:
Well I officially hate my scales, I swear they like to mess with my head! They decided they would put a lb back on for my WI in this morning:dohh:, so 1 lb loss for me this week....better than nothing I suppose...:shrug:

Gonna do my food shop in a mo and meal plan for the week. AQ- do you buy fresh veg/fruit throughout the month then? as I find I have to and I shop weekly since doing SW.


----------



## **angel**

another 2lb loss here so 9lb in 3 weeks xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done hun!!!
OT- But socklets sent on fri x


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Sullyswife- welcome to our group and well done so far 

Angel- Well done! fab loss 

Jac- Yeah i get my big mths shop and thats for things like tins of beans, spaghetti, peas, low syn noodles, bag frozen chicken and beef, syn free burgers and sausages, pasta, rice and biscuits and crisps and chocs etc(mostly for dh. lol) and i get enough fruit and veg to last us each wk. I just prefer buying in bulk for the mth as then i dont have to worry about lunches for work etc. I get my fruit and veg between asda, aldi and lidl.

Just had lovely brekky 
2 slices wholemeal toast(heb) with a slice of low low cheese on each(2 slices hea) and a actimal fat free yogurt and a apple 

I am going to make a chicken roast for dinner later but aside from that i am having a duvet day as af is mega bad and i was awake half the nite tossing and turning in agony. dh looked after me all night an now he is shattered too bless him.
Might venture out for a paper but that's about it for today xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done everyone!

Im nervous about wi tomorrow :(! will prob walk along the canal to tesco after lunch to get yogurts, alpen ars and maybe some fruit. gonna make chicken soup for lunch when amelie wakes up lol.


----------



## africaqueen

Blah im sure you will be fine hun ;-)
Its usually when im nervous that i have a good loss and when im confident iv done great it usually goes the reverse! lol.

Just off out to get a paper and a magazine and im going to be sooo lazy today! yaaay xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I am having a CRAP day diet wise girls!!
I just ate 4 rich tea biscuits and 2 funsize milky way's, as well as a packet wotsits and i had noodles with egg and plantain for tea which dh cooked and he used fair bit of oil and i didnt care cos AF is so bad i have no energy at all and i feel shocking after being in pain all night and getting no sleep :-(

I just hope that if i get back ontrack tomorrow that by fri i can manage to of lost 2-3lb but i doubt it. 

Hope everyone else is having a nice wkend? xxx


----------



## Blah11

I've had a kinda bad day too. Seemed to have ate nonstop all day, way too many carbs and had some starburst sweets too :dohh:

mullerlight and 2 alpen bars
chicken with potato wedges
pineapple and 4 starburst chews
more chicken (prob half a chickens worth :dohh:) with rice :\


dreading WI now.


----------



## africaqueen

Blah, how have you had a bad day?
Everything you have eaten is syn free except the starburst sweets an they are only 0.5 syns each ;-)

xxx


----------



## Blah11

It was portion size more than what it was IYKWIM? I had way too much rice and waaaaaaaay too much chicken LOL No veggies either!


----------



## Stephie 25

Argh its my WI tomorrow night, and with the birthday lunch i just ate, think i may have undone all my hard work.

B - 2 x Toast
L - Roast Pork dinner (no stuffing or crackling :( ) small potion of Pear & cinimon crumble

D - Beef Salad & Wholemeal Roll

Syns - Pear & cinimon crumble (3), Bread Roll (3), 16g Time Out Bar (4 1/2)


----------



## EternalRose

Ok well I have been so ill with flu all day..I had a muller light yoghurt, banana and two slices of bread with extra light triangle from HEX A & B with 1 egg and bacon (fat trimmed off) Fiance has been looking after baby all day and is knackered and I am too poorly to cook so we are having a takeaway......:nope::nope::nope::nope: Ive quickly looked in my book, and the chicken dansak is only 6.5 syns for 350 grams so I am having that with boiled rice. And nothing else..


----------



## firstprincess

Well done on those losses girls. And Blah u will be fine, sounds like you had a good day to me lol! AQ - hope you feel better soon and AF goes away. ER - hope you feel better too.

I have had a ok day...

Breakfast - 42g All Bran with milk (HEA and HEB)
Lunch - Stuffed Turkey Breast (one and half syn) with rocket, spinach, spring onion, red peppers, yellow peppers and cucumber.
Dinner - Chicken and Pea Risotta

Snacks - a satsuma and a fat free shape zero yoghurt.

So 1.5 Syns for me today.

Maybe TMI ..... but i am soooooo constipated and uncomfy. Have been eating tons aof fruit and veg! And had 8 sachets of fybogel and dulcolax for 2 days and er .... nothing! HELP! xxxx


----------



## firstprincess

Rocket Soup - Serves 4 - SYN FREE

You will need ....

400g Potato - peeled and chopped into chunks
200g Shallots - peeled and roughly chopped
140g Rocket (2 bags worth)
1 Litre Vegetable Stock
Pepper

Spray a saucepan with frylight and add the shallots - cook on medium heat until they soften.

Add the potatoes and stock and bring to boil then simmer for 15 minutes or until potatoes are soft.

Add the rocket stir into mixture then take off heat.

Add pepper to season.

Then blend until smooth.

ENJOY!


----------



## firstprincess

Chicken and Pea Risotto - Serves 4 - Syn Free

You will need ....

1 Large Onion, chopped
1 Celery Stick, finely chopped
1 Leek, finely chopped
Fry Light
283g or 10oz Dried Risotto Rice
1.1L or 2 Pints of Chicken Stock
220g or 8oz Frozen Peas
283g or 10oz Cooked Chicken, Shredded

Spray a deep pan with frylight and cook the onion, celery and leek for 15 minutes to soften.

Add the risotto rice and stir in.

Gradually add the chicken stock, a spoonful at a time and stir the risotto continously. (Best to add more stock when the last quantity has been absorbed by the rice).

After the stock has been added and the rice is looking plump and is on a low heat add the frozen peas. 

Cook for a further 20 minutes - stirring often.

Add the cooked chicken to heat through.

Enjoy!


----------



## africaqueen

Blah- You will be fine as you have eaten loads of chicken and its a SS food ;-)

ER- Hope you feel better soon hun. Nothing worse than feeling crappy, esp when you have a lil bubs to care for.

Firstprincess- Oooh those recipes sound yummy. Will give them a go next wk 

As for me, i am drained. Just made tuna pasta with toms and spring onions for work and will take a yogurt too. I am having tea at mum an dads tomorrow so will be having pork chops, new potatoes an veg. Too exhausted to be arsed doing anything.
In bed now watching dancing on ice. Up early for work tomorrow and after that its the late shift all wk so that has come at a good time. Need my sleep this wk.

Hope everyone has had a nice wkend?

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hey there ladies xxx Hope we are all ok xx

I have had an ok day, my PND has reared its head, I have just picked on things all day as I haven't been overly hungry!! Onwards and upwards, tomorrow is a new day and back on plan!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls, I know we can eat 'as much free food as we like' but I wonder if portion size really does matter? Especially meals containing lots of carbs etc? My portions have been pretty big...I need to learn how to cook for 2 and not 6 on SW!!:dohh:

Good day all round for me:
BFAST: Chopped apple, grapes and raspberries topped with vanilla mullerlight
LUNCH: Alpen light bar(HEB), apple, satsuma 
TEA: pasta with tuna, onion, sweetcorn, beetroot and peppers. Mullerlight yog.
Syns- 1 flake Ooooppps!! :dohh: (was so yummy though) 8.5 syns.


----------



## Blah11

Had my WI and lost 3.6lbs :happydance: So pleased, was wanting 4 but that was before I got AF so I'm happy that I lost at all :D Thats nearly half a stone in 2 weeks!


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> Had my WI and lost 3.6lbs :happydance: So pleased, was wanting 4 but that was before I got AF so I'm happy that I lost at all :D Thats nearly half a stone in 2 weeks!

Awww well done hun, I knew you would you have been working out like a bugger!! :lol: xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Mandy thats brilliant!:happydance:

I really must hide the scales from myself! I accidentally stood on them this morning:blush: and weighed 11.81/2, and I was 11.10 yesterday morning:dohh:


----------



## EternalRose

xxxjacxxx said:


> Well done Mandy thats brilliant!:happydance:
> 
> I really must hide the scales from myself! I accidentally stood on them this morning:blush: and weighed 11.81/2, and I was 11.10 yesterday morning:dohh:

Just once a week woman! :lol: Thats a two pound loss though x :)


----------



## firstprincess

Well done girls! Your doing great! I'm not WI until Wed eve at SW cos if I havent lost I will go silly!

I have had a high fi bar for brekkie (HEB)
Milk in tea today (HEA)
Lunch is my rocket soup and fruit

and dinner.... christ knows! lol!

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Is your AF gone jac? I know that you literally pee out the weight you gain on your period.


----------



## Blah11

So it's Feb tomorrow... what's everyones Feb goals? Mine is to lose 10lbs and to continue with my P-90 and maybe progress to a heavier weight in a few weeks. Not sure yet!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> Is your AF gone jac? I know that you literally pee out the weight you gain on your period.

ish, at the end now:thumbup:

I bloody awful for weighing myself, I'm obsessed with the dam scales:dohh:
My WI day is going to change to a Wed lunch time from this wed so I hope that loss shows on the scales in class! woop! I am going to be bang on with everything this week, I want to be 11.7 at Wednesdays weigh in:thumbup:

Hopefully going spinning this evening too, if we can get a place

My goals for Feb are:
1. To be at max 11 stone by the end
2. To be working out at least 4 x weekly
3. Drink more water
:thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

morning x
Well done on the weightloss girls x 

Had an okish day yesterday :blush:
breakfast was porridge with milk & low cal sweetner & an orange
Lunch was roast dinner - lamb, boiled pots, peas, cabbage, & 1 yorkie (4 syns?) and gravy (2syns)
then had some of my dads pudding that he made, apricot swiss roll with apricot jam apricots & custard :dohh: only had a tiny portion though was so sickly tbh wish i hadnt bothered, havent got a clue how many syns were in that.
made some sw chips at about 7pm & then had a sugar free jelly x

must do better today :thumbup:

thanks for the recipes, I might have to try the rissotto, it sounds yummy x 
we've got chicken for dinner but not sure what to do with them x Any ideas??


----------



## Reedy

Oh and my goals for feb are:
1) drink more water & less tea
2) lose half a stone if not more by the end
3) do more exercise than once a week


----------



## firstprincess

Good goals girls. Mine are 

DRINK MORE WATER
LESS CAFFIENE
AND LOSE 8LBS

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

I just had a caramel options hot choccy..... so lush! x


----------



## Blah11

Oops had a couple of biscuits at my mums house :dohh: Max of 8 syns though and they were 'health' biscuits, no gluten, no egg etc etc, were yummy!

having gammon and boiled pots and peas for tea :) maye pineapple too YUMMY.


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I'm obsessed with the scales too :blush:

I usually weigh myself every morning "just out of interest" :lol: but I only take notice of what they actually say once a week. I'm feeling really great at the moment :) I'm starting to really feel like I've list weight... My clothes are getting loose, and a few people have commented on my weight loss :happydance:

I'm really determined to stick with this, I feel so much better about myself, like I'm actually worth eating healthily for iykwim?! :blush: I've always been overweight from a young child, so I'm determine to get down to a healthy weight :)

Today I've eaten

B- 2 slices cinnamon toast, grapes and muller light
L- savoury rice, chicken breast, sweetcorn and mushrooms. Then an apple
Sn- an orange
D- Spag Bol, not sure what I'm gunna have for afters yet... Maybe a mini twister for 2.5 syns

X


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ladies,

Well another sneaky weigh in...and another 1lb down so 4lb loss in total since Last Wed, not due to weigh till Wed.

Breakfast - One and a half weetabix, with skimmed milk and a banana from HEA A & B

Lunch - Syn Free Chips..:dohh: I was craving something unhealthy so Matthew made me some, bless him.

Dinner - Slimming World Carbonara, I am using extra light philedelphia instead of quark so it will be synned will work out how much later.

Thinking about having a Skinny Cow ice-cream lolly for dessert..but not sure..:lol:


----------



## firstprincess

Well, I'm feeling really bloated and like I have not lost any weight. I want to lose 2lbs a week really. Still doing a good 40 mins walk a day. And eating soooooo healthy .... nothing i would count as naughty.

Today...

Milk in tea (HEA)
Brekkie ... Hi Fi bar (HEB)
Lunch.... Rocket and Potato Soup, Strawberries and Watermelon
Dinner.... Egg noodles with mangetout, babycorn, red and yellow pepper, and onion. And chow mein sauce (3 syns)
Then 3 clementines and a natural yogurt. And a chunk of pineapple.
Snacks... Options hot choc (2 syns)

So 5 syns today.

xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Doing well today! I do feel hungry though:dohh: Ive cut down our portions a little.

Today had
BFAST- 42g weetabix crunchy (heb) with ss milk from hea
sn- apple
LUNCH- Tuna pasta from yesterday, mullerlight
sn- orange and apple and Alpen light bar (3 syns)
TEA- SW spag bol with quorn, mullerlight

So 3 syns for me so far! I'm craving something sweet though! I need some help with syn free or low syn snacks!


----------



## firstprincess

xxxjacxxx said:


> Doing well today! I do feel hungry though:dohh: Ive cut down our portions a little.
> 
> Today had
> BFAST- 42g weetabix crunchy (heb) with ss milk from hea
> sn- apple
> LUNCH- Tuna pasta from yesterday, mullerlight
> sn- orange and apple and Alpen light bar (3 syns)
> TEA- SW spag bol with quorn, mullerlight
> 
> So 3 syns for me so far! I'm craving something sweet though! I need some help with syn free or low syn snacks!

Jelly or a fat free yoghurt do it for me


----------



## Blah11

I usually just stick to fruit jac. You could have strawerries with sweetner or something with yogurt ontop?


I've been okay today minus the biccies!


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah yoghurt and fruit... nom nom. I had strawberries with natural yoghurt and a little sweetener the other night and it was lush, so yummy. x


----------



## Lliena

Sugar free jelly is 0.5 syns for the whole thing :)


----------



## Reedy

Jac - Sugar free jelly is the sweet snack I have every night lol x I use Finley's little pots & with one packet I get 5 portions of jelly x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks ladies, I'll pop off to Tesco for some jelly tomorrow:thumbup:

I have strawberries in the fridge, oh and loads of mullerlights, I'm a bit dubious about eating lots of mullerlights though, they are like 89 calories a pot and Ive already had 2 today!


----------



## firstprincess

They are a free food tho hun. Maybe get smaller fat free yoghurts to so they have fewer calories. xxx (i get mullerlights and shape zeros) x


----------



## firstprincess

100g pot of natural yoghurt with sweetener is 55 calories x


----------



## Lliena

Mullers are fine, they are free foods. I have at least one a day and am still losing weight x


----------



## Blah11

I usually have 1 a day but ive had 2 today :)


----------



## Lliena

I love the toffee ones :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well done on the loss Blah!! that's fab! Knew u would be fine ;-)

I am still feeling super bloated and af still here in full glory :-( still weigh same as last wk so weight not shifting this wk! I had 2 choc biccies at mum an dads before but had a healthy tea... 2 pork chops, boiled potato, sprouts, cauli and pineapple. Then a activia fat free yogurt and some sugar free jelly 

Going to be extra good tomorrow and wed an thur and hope that loses me at least 1lb then il try extra hard next wk as af will be gone thank god!

Also have a added incentive to lose the weight... went Dr's earlier and he is referring me an dh to the fertility clinic for IVF this wk!! WOOP WOOP!!
He said i will hear from them within 2mths as the waiting list is low. So gives me 8wks to get this weight shifted and in good shape! I am so happy the ball has started rolling! Makes me realise even more how important losing this weight is. I want a baby more than anything in the world and will go all out to give us the best chance 

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

AQ - that is fantastic news! Huge Hugs. Hope AF goes soon (im the same and feel sooo bloated!) XXX


----------



## Blah11

AQ - thanks and thats such exciting news about IVF!


----------



## becs0375

AQ thats amazing news, so pleased for you xx


----------



## EternalRose

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well done on the loss Blah!! that's fab! Knew u would be fine ;-)
> 
> I am still feeling super bloated and af still here in full glory :-( still weigh same as last wk so weight not shifting this wk! I had 2 choc biccies at mum an dads before but had a healthy tea... 2 pork chops, boiled potato, sprouts, cauli and pineapple. Then a activia fat free yogurt and some sugar free jelly
> 
> Going to be extra good tomorrow and wed an thur and hope that loses me at least 1lb then il try extra hard next wk as af will be gone thank god!
> 
> Also have a added incentive to lose the weight... went Dr's earlier and he is referring me an dh to the fertility clinic for IVF this wk!! WOOP WOOP!!
> He said i will hear from them within 2mths as the waiting list is low. So gives me 8wks to get this weight shifted and in good shape! I am so happy the ball has started rolling! Makes me realise even more how important losing this weight is. I want a baby more than anything in the world and will go all out to give us the best chance
> 
> xxx

Thats brilliant news hun..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Just finished off my eve with 2 ryvita black pepper (2 syns each) with Quark (which is vile unless cooked in something!) and slice tomato ..... mmmmm. Takes my total to 9 syns today.... EEK! The most I have had since being on the diet and it seems like I have eaten feck all today. 

Gonna have fruit for brekkie tomorrow.
Salad for lunch.
And Tuna Jacket with salad for dins.

Also got a long walk tomorrow as our doctors is 2 miles away and i have a walk there and back.

So determined for a loss this week. x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hey all! well its my weigh in and i stayed the same as last week i'm now 13st 9lbs :)

feel good about that cos i have had a bad week!

i'm doing homemade chicken tikka masala for tea!!! yum :)

xx


----------



## firstprincess

Hi Everyone.

Aw Bec if u had a good time being bad its worth staying the same!

Im not optimistic for a loss this week, i feel so bloated. But will see, not gonna use my scales.

So brekkie for me was an apple and a cuppa tea.
Lunch is 5 small slices of chicken (the stuff for sandwiches) with rocket, beetroot, spring onion and grated carrot. And 2 satsumas.
Dinner is tuna and sweetcorn jacket potato.

Snacks will be fruit and yoghurt. May make jelly too.

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

My first weigh in tomorrow...:wacko:


----------



## becs0375

ER I bet you have done fab!!!!

Becci thats brill!!

FP, I feel the same about my weightloss this week!!!

Had a lush veggie pasta bake for tea, was delish!!!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Good luck ER! You will be fine! Post on fb and here as soon as you can. My weigh in is tomorrow eve .... so stick to fruit and salad in the day me thinks! lol!

I have had...

HEA - milk in tea
Brekkie - apple
Lunch - rocket, beetroot, carrot, spring onion sliced chicken (sandwich stuff) and 2 satsumas
Dinner - 1 and 1/2 jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn. rocket, red onion, cucumber, red and yellow peppers and tomato.
And a satsuma and a handful of grapes.

So no syns today. Hoping for good stuff with the WI tomorrow... BUT.... not optimistic. x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Good luck for your wi ER :)

Today ive had

B- toast with 2 eggs and mushrooms (1syn for spread), an orange
L- went to soft play with LO so had jacket pot with chill and a cupcake! (ooops :lol: unsure on syns but not worried as have only been averaging 6 syns this week)
D- boiled rice and small portion of chicken and mushroom from Chinese for 4 syns. Was lush!!! Then big bowl of apple, orange, kiwi and grapes plus a muller light for afters

Oh and I had a sneaky peak at the scales this morning and says I've lost another 3lbs :happydance: official weigh in isn't till fri though. Hopefully that means in on track for my 1st full stone to be off :) 

Anyone got wi tomoz? Xx


----------



## firstprincess

Good luck Kayleigh! Im tomorrow too c


----------



## Blah11

Good luck for tomorrow girls :) & becci a STS is better than a gain :hugs:

I've done okay today
2 alpen bars
a mugshot
leftover small portion of potatoes and gammon
aked potato, beans and salad

will prob have a couple its of fruit after my shower :) I did my cardio workout too today.



Anyone been watching 'is my crash diet killing me?' series? Its really good and is on 4OD.


----------



## EternalRose

firstprincess said:


> Good luck ER! You will be fine! Post on fb and here as soon as you can. My weigh in is tomorrow eve .... so stick to fruit and salad in the day me thinks! lol!
> 
> I have had...
> 
> HEA - milk in tea
> Brekkie - apple
> Lunch - rocket, beetroot, carrot, spring onion sliced chicken (sandwich stuff) and 2 satsumas
> Dinner - 1 and 1/2 jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn. rocket, red onion, cucumber, red and yellow peppers and tomato.
> And a satsuma and a handful of grapes.
> 
> So no syns today. Hoping for good stuff with the WI tomorrow... BUT.... not optimistic. x

Your on my fb? Whats your name? :dohh: :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Fingers crossed for ER, Kayleigh and FP for tomorrow!

I sort of have my WI tomorrow as it will be first proper class, so tomorrow will sorta be my starting weight. My WI days will change to a Wed instead of a sunday now.

Ive had today:

B/FAST- Exotic fruit and vanilla mullerlight
LUNCH- Baked pot and beans at the soft play, delivered with totilla chips and coleslaw which I didn't touch :grin: Apple-Alpen bar (heb)
TEA- SW chips, eggs and spag hoops, Flake (8.5 syns) 

and just scoffed another mullerlight and an apple:blush:

My yo-chung tea arrived today too so had 2 mugs of that too:thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

whats that tea jac? is it a laxative? I do not need laxatives on this diet :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

Oooo can I join here please? Im starting back at SW tomorrow. Been on and off for 10 years now. I always get within a couple of lb off target and then just stop going :shrug: I dont know why. Really want to reach it this time, feeling fat and fed up :nope: xxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> whats that tea jac? is it a laxative? I do not need laxatives on this diet :rofl:

No its an antioxidant:thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Jac what does it taste like?!!!


----------



## Blah11

is it yummy?


:wave: loraloo. are you joining class/online/diy?


----------



## LoraLoo

Blah11 said:


> is it yummy?
> 
> 
> :wave: loraloo. are you joining class/online/diy?

Class....AGAIN! :blush: Got a wedding in May and Amy's birthday in June so hopefully the incentive will help! xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Loraloo welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Its neither to be honest, I'm a sod for buying different tea's (or was when preggo) and I only probably had one or two teabags and threw it. 
Its pretty tasteless, suppose like normal black tea tastes but much weaker, I put a spoon of sweetener in it.


----------



## becs0375

Just been reading some reviews alot of people are saying they have wee'd alot lol!!!


----------



## Reedy

AQ - Thats fab news on the IVF x really pleased for you x 
Loraloo - :hi: hiya x 
ER & Jac- GL for WI at class today x 

So happy this morning, I had my WI & I've lost 3lbs :happydance: so thats 5lbs in 2 weeks x I am so going to lose half a stone by next wednesday x 

DH got a telling off yesterday for bringing home a bag of 5 jam doughnuts :growlmad: I refused to have one but checked the syns anyway & it was 5.5 syns for 28g so we weighed one & it was 49g so I told dh that 5.5 syns for half a small donut wasnt worth it so put me off tbh - GO ME lol x 

Yesterdays food was 
B-28g sultana bran & milk (HEA)
tea at softplay 1 syn for sugar
L - leek & potato soup & a roll with butter :blush: so not sure on syns there maybe around 6 for the roll & butter, not sure about the soup could be 0syns but not sure.
D- pasta, 108g tuna, 1 tbsp mayo (2 syns) 28g cheese (HEA) spring onions & mushrooms done in frylight was yummy & really filling, didnt eat anything else after that x 

Did Zumba as well last night & tbh I was bored :dohh: we had a different teacher & she wasnt very good, the routines were pretty much the same each song & all the songs were salsa oh & 1 greek so no variety & I didnt really work up a sweat like last week but luckily the teacher from my first week is back next week :happydance: so really looking forward to going x


----------



## EternalRose

Im back from my WI...I have lost 5lbs!! :happydance::happydance:

So I have treated myself to a breakfast bap and a packet of crisps! :lol: The last time I had a packet of crisps was two weeks ago! :dohh: I set myself a personal target to lose 2lbs by 1st Feb, well I smashed that with my 5lb loss. Want to lose 2.5lbs by next Wed..So happy. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Well done ER thats brilliant x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Well done, you've done fantastic to lose 5lbs in a week xxx


----------



## Blah11

wow ER, great loss :)!


----------



## LoraLoo

Well done to that that have lost! :thumbup: I'm feeling very nervous about returning to class tonight, especially as my friend has dropped out. Not sure why I feel nervous I've always gone on my own anyway. Maybe I'm just nervous of seeing what the scales say, I KNOW I've put on most of what I lost :dohh: 
Anybody else off to class tonight? xxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::friends::drunk::fool::wohoo:

Ive been to the gym this morning and then off to WI (Fist class) and Ive lost 2.5 lbs from SUNDAYS weight in:thumbup: Sooooo chuffed it seems to be working now!!!!

Thats 10.5 lbs in 5.5 weeks for me yay!!

And....I didnt have to pay anything as the lady transferred my membership over so double yay!!

Off out for lunch now (SW friendly ofc:winkwink:)


----------



## LoraLoo

xxxjacxxx said:


> Well done ER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::friends::drunk::fool::wohoo:
> 
> Ive been to the gym this morning and then off to WI (Fist class) and Ive lost 2.5 lbs from SUNDAYS weight in:thumbup: Sooooo chuffed it seems to be working now!!!!
> 
> Thats 10.5 lbs in 5.5 weeks for me yay!!
> 
> And....I didnt have to pay anything as the lady transferred my membership over so double yay!!
> 
> Off out for lunch now (SW friendly ofc:winkwink:)

Thats brill! Am hoping the weight drops off me as quickly as last time but who knows, weahers not as nice for walking! Have just booked myself an induction for the gym on Sunday, Im a bit chuffed with myself, lol xx


----------



## firstprincess

Hiya LoraLoo!

Great news Jac xxx

ER - that is super! so impressed! - im vikki elliott-smith on your fb! lol!

My weigh in is in a couple of hours. xx


----------



## Blah11

WD jac!

Im super hungry today :( ate loads.


----------



## becs0375

Well done ER and Jac!!!!!


----------



## EternalRose

firstprincess said:


> Hiya LoraLoo!
> 
> Great news Jac xxx
> 
> *ER - that is super! so impressed! - im vikki elliott-smith on your fb! lol!*
> 
> My weigh in is in a couple of hours. xx

Im so doh! :dohh::haha: 

Ive got to say ladies, that breakfast bap I had for my treat today was the best bap Ive ever had...:rofl:..Hardly synned because no butter, and they dont cook it in oil. 3 sausages, scrambled egg and bacon. Yeah boy! I ate that bap!! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Were the sausages low fat hun? If not a sausage is around 5 syns each :S Congrats on 5lb off though that is fab :happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

Lliena said:


> Were the sausages low fat hun? If not a sausage is around 5 syns each :S Congrats on 5lb off though that is fab :happydance:

EEEK? :blush::blush::blush::blush::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## EternalRose

Oh sod it, I guess today is a treat day, you cant gain 5lbs in one day can you? :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:haha: Nope you cant and yeah def sod it you deserve a treat :D


----------



## firstprincess

ER you defo deserve a treat! And its only a few syns.... well done you. I do think our 'treats' taste so much better on a diet.... my options hot choc is soooooooooo scrummy!

I just got back from weigh in and have lost another 2.5lbs! Very surprised cos I didn't think I had lost any...I don't feel it this week.

But that takes it to 10.5lbs in 3 weeks! Amazing diet!

xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done FP!!!

ER you gotta treat yourself if not it becomes samey and boring!!!

I have my WI tomorrow night, I seem to be only hungry in the evenings!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Are the Morrisons EatSmart sausages still free, does anyone know? If they are I'll be stocking up tomorrow.

First night back for me, feels really good to be back, feel more in control now. Gutted at my weight gain though :nope:

So here goes. I never tell people my weight but might be a kick up the arse I need!

Starting weight: 10 stone 10
Target Weight 8 stone 7

I really want to get to target by the start of June, do you think its do-able? :shrug:

Its so hard, because I dont have a kitchen either :dohh: as we are in the middle (well near the end) of an extension, so all I have is a slow cooker, George Foreman, sandwich maker and microwave :wacko: lol. Any recipe idea's welcome!

Lora xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

WELL DONE to ER, First princess, Jac and anyone else who had WI 
Some fab losses there!

I have been really good today. I declined the sweets in the office and i declined a invite to the pub and a night out tomorrow... so i am determined now!
My wanting to be preggo outweighs anything else on earth so i am gonna be super strict and when that referral goes through and we get our first appt i am gonna be fit and weigh a lot less ;-)

Just had a lovely tea with dh. Made chicken kebabs and had peppers and salad and a tiny bit of sweet chilli sauce as a few syns. Have had no syns all day and im planning on the same for tomorrow. I have had a shitty few days so hoping to have STS or lost 1lb this wk but for next wk my goal will be very diff to that as im back into the zone now! lol xxx


----------



## becs0375

Lora, I would say thats very dooable!!!

Go AQ!!!!


----------



## LoraLoo

becs0375 said:


> Lora, I would say thats very dooable!!!
> 
> Go AQ!!!!

Here's hoping, just need a bit of determination! Been on and off for 10 years now and have been 3lb off target many times and then give up *sighs* Im so silly. Gonna do it this time though. Be nipping on here every time i fancy some pie, or wotsits :dohh: or wine. Oh dear, I have a lot of Vices lol xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Becs 

Just looking at the pic of your LO and the first baby we lost was due first wk of sep so they would of been similar ages. I was the original sep star and actually designed the logo funnily enough  your baby is beautiful xxx


----------



## becs0375

Thank you AQ, took us 6 years to conceive Hope so I know how hard it is and the heartache involved xxx It was all totally worth it, like I always say good things come to those who have to wait xx


----------



## Blah11

LoraLoo said:


> Are the Morrisons EatSmart sausages still free, does anyone know? If they are I'll be stocking up tomorrow.
> 
> First night back for me, feels really good to be back, feel more in control now. Gutted at my weight gain though :nope:
> 
> So here goes. I never tell people my weight but might be a kick up the arse I need!
> 
> Starting weight: 10 stone 10
> Target Weight 8 stone 7
> 
> I really want to get to target by the start of June, do you think its do-able? :shrug:
> 
> Its so hard, because I dont have a kitchen either :dohh: as we are in the middle (well near the end) of an extension, so all I have is a slow cooker, George Foreman, sandwich maker and microwave :wacko: lol. Any recipe idea's welcome!
> 
> Lora xxxxx

Yes, still free.

We have very similar weights and goals :) I want to lose mine by mid June or atleast be almost there. I refuse to feel self conscious on holiday.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Becs
> 
> Just looking at the pic of your LO and the first baby we lost was due first wk of sep so they would of been similar ages.* I was the original sep star and actually designed the logo funnily enough*  your baby is beautiful xxx

You did? I think I actually did that lol! If you mean the one in Becs sig?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hiya chickees been a bit absent lately, had a whole lot of poo going on but that's another story. Been sticking to my SW though 2.5lbs this week :) hoping for my first stone sticker next week, 2lbs to go.

Congrats to everyone on their losses and I'll get this thing updated when I get more chance :flower:


----------



## firstprincess

LoraLoo that defo sounds doo-able. And were always here when you need a moan cos u want a cheeky treat. will look at meal ideas for you.

AQ - you will do it! i cant wait for your bubba either now!

Kate well done for sticking to it even when the shit is hitting the fan - its hard going. Hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## firstprincess

I forgot to add that I got slimmer of the week last night - so have a lovely sparkly sticker on my book and a certificate! And I won the group raffle - and won a big hamper of low syn and syn free treats!

Whoop! :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







sow.gif
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Becci_Boo86

how many syns are in American style hot dogs out of a tin in brine??

i know sounds made but i havent got anything in the house and they keep saying to me eat me eat me lol i wont have them with bread tho cos i cant cos of IBS

help xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Eeeek wi tomoz morning :) I'm excited. I'm off in town tomoz to have a look for some size 14 clothes, everything is falling off me now :haha:


----------



## firstprincess

Aw Kayleigh thats brilliant! My jeans are defo less snug, i dont wanna buy anything smaller tho as I wanna get to a sz 10. xxx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Yeah I wanna get to a size 10-12 eventually but I started off as a 16 so I'm gunna have to get a few bits. I don't need much of an excuse to go shopping :lol:


----------



## Blah11

im buying my holiday clothes in a 8 and a 10  hope i fit :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

:hi: Ladies!
Only just seen this page! :blush:

Im doing purely green days :thumbup: xx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome nervouspains,

OT but me and my partner are talking about having another baby, but I am fat. Dont want to get any fatter. Aparently you can do Slimming World when your pregnant, its endorsed by the Royal College Of Midwives..

I think I should lose my weight first really.


----------



## Blah11

we've been ttc for a while but i wouldnt mind losing my weight first either.


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Nervous!!!

I lost a 1lb tonight at WI, really pleased with that as I have had an off week emotionally and stress is not good for weight loss!! So thats still 15lbs in 4 weeks!!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

ER- were gunna try soon as well. I guess I would like the weight off first, but I would carry SW on through pregnancy anyways so I wouldn't be too worried x


----------



## Blah11

over a stone in 4 weeks is amazing. well done! I need to do my workout but so cant be bothered :(


----------



## nervouspains

Thanks girls! :friends:

Wow becs thats amazing! Well done!

ET- If you were to fall pregnant you def could follow SW still and not gain anything other then baby, plus its all healthy eating really so there wouldnt be a problem :) xx


----------



## Blah11

Gah totally slacked off on my workout :( couldnt do the power yoga at all. I have a sinus infection and the pressure in my head was unbearable when I was in the ypga positions so I skipped it then I felt really dizzy when I was doing my abs :(

other than that i had a kinda good day and ate quite well.

mullerlight
alpen bar and orange
alpen bar
tuna pasta
2 quorn sausages, SW chips and veg
pineapple
about 6 fruit pastilles (unknown syns but under limit anyway)

:)


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Jac- did u? small world isnt it! i posted what i wanted for the design and came up with the sep stars name but never knew who made it. Nice job if it was you ;-)

Well done to all the girls who lost weight this wk!

I WI tomorrow but think i would of gained as i have had a bad wk really. I have been good today and yesterday tho but doubt that makes any diff! from tomorrow i am back on plan 100%. 

I have just made syn free quiche for work tomorrow and il take fruit and yogurt.

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Blah - be careful! 

Aw, were all talking babies lol! I hope to try a few months after i have hit target, but yes u can sw while preg xxx


----------



## Stephie 25

Hey, A little late in announcing a 1.5 lb loss this week - :D


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Stephie! xx


----------



## becs0375

Well done Stephie!!!

AQ good luck for WI!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Stephie 

Good luck to anyone WI tomorrow. I am really hoping not of gained. I dont want to take any steps backwards. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah AQ was me :flower: It was ages ago now! 

Been to Zumba again tonight, god I bloody love it! Its over too quick for me though. I'm gonna buy the dvd's I think and do it at home too. 

Great day for me today:thumbup:
BFAST- Alpen light and mullerlight
LUNCH- McDonald grilled chicken and bacon salad with a little of their 2.2% fat dressing (syns unknown, cant find it) 
TEA- SW meatballs and tagliatelle (thanks to whoever posted that recipe!) mullerlight
SNACKS- Satsuma, Alpen light
:thumbup:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Had my wi this morning, and I've lost 4 3/4 pounds plus an inch from my waist and hips :) happy happy happy!

Good luck anyone else weighing today


----------



## xxxjacxxx

wow well done chick!!:thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Well done Kayleigh!!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

WELL DONE Kayleigh!! That's bloody fab!!

Well i have been weighed and i have lost 1LB so VERY happy with that considering i thought i had gained! lol. Fresh start from today and my target is to lose 5lb this wk 
Next wk i will deffo be below the 16 mark. Il actually be 15 something for the first time in years! woop woop!

Leaving for work soon as im working 12-8 so everyone have a good day and il be on tonight  Taking syn free quiche to work with fruit and yogurt 

xxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done AQ!! I love the quiche!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Kayleigh... thats fantastic. What's your secret then:

AQ - well done! hope works ok.

I forgot to add what I ate yesterday so here it it along with today!

YESTERDAY (THURS)
Brek:apple and shape zero
milk in tea HEA
Lunch:Turkey salad with a few black olives in brine (2 syns)
Dinner:Salmon (brushed with ginger, soy and garlic.... nom nom) with salad and half a brown bap (HEB)
Raspberries and natural yoghurt
Clementine and Pear for snacks

and 

TODAY (Friday)

Brek: pear
Lunch: cottage cheese salad and a yoghurt with raspberries
Dinner: 2 Quorn sausages, carrot and swede mash, greens and brocolli
Pud: prob fruit and yoghurt

xxx


----------



## Reedy

xxxjacxxx said:


> Been to Zumba again tonight, god I bloody love it! Its over too quick for me though. I'm gonna buy the dvd's I think and do it at home too.

I'm the same Jac x Once a week isnt enough but its all they do atm x so going to see if DH will treat me seeing as he went paintballing & gokarting yesterday :thumbup: x


----------



## LoraLoo

Morning Ladies! :flower: Well, afternoon, anyway!

Hope everyone is ok.

I'm only on day 2 'back on it' but I'm really enjoying my food! You forget how good 'proper' food tastes when you are eating crap all the time. I love it when you first start back and you are all focused, trouble is with me, it never lasts :haha:

Today I've had 
B'Fast - Mullerlight and big bowl of fruit
Lunch - Big Prawn salad with Bread
Tea will be Lasagne (mince, peppers, onions, tin of baked beans, tin of chopped tomatoes, herbs ...layered with lasagne sheets and mozerella) and a trifle for afterwards with sugar free jelly and low fat custard, and aerosol cream + hundreds n thousands (2 and half syns)

I'm also quitting alcohol (for now!) because I normally save my syns and use them for alcohol, but one bottle is never enough, I make a pig of myself, and then gorge on food, then need something stodgy the next day to cure the hangover :dohh: So its 2 days I always 'waste'

Not sure how long I will last!

Hope everyone is keeping on track xxxxxxx

Oh p.s- Does anyone know if I make Spag Bol etc and freeze it, does the pasta go watery? I remember someone once saying that when I was eaning Amy :shrug: And also, does it need defrosting before reheating? I keep thinking it does, but then i kee thinking ready meals dont :dohh: :help:


----------



## Lliena

Just make the bolognaise bit and freeze that? Then when you fancy some just make pasta fresh? Only takes 10mins to boil some pasta. :)


----------



## firstprincess

We do the same As Lliena - freeze the bolognaise and defrost to cook the next day and cook the pasta fresh x


----------



## LoraLoo

Havent got anywhere to cook the pasta, as no kitchen at the moment :dohh: So can cook the food at my mums. Maybe I'll just have me and the kids eat and my mums and DP can have his with a jacket spud or something when he gets in from work :shrug: So hard with no cooker!


----------



## firstprincess

LoraLoo - what about a slow cooker - we cook spag bol with pasta in ours and its delicious! They are soooooo cheap now too.

I used to think they were for old couples! Now I love.... you can cook jackets and everything in them!

xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

firstprincess said:


> LoraLoo - what about a slow cooker - we cook spag bol with pasta in ours and its delicious! They are soooooo cheap now too.
> 
> I used to think they were for old couples! Now I love.... you can cook jackets and everything in them!
> 
> xxx

We have a slow cooker, but never done spag bol in it, as i wasnt sure how it would work without browning the meat first. Do you just chuck everything in? Didnt know you could do jacket potatoes in them either :dohh:


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah we just chuck it all in! No need to brown it. We cook it on low for 8-12 hrs or high 5-7 hrs. xx Will dig out some recipes for ya! x


----------



## firstprincess

firstprincess said:


> Yeah we just chuck it all in! No need to brown it. We cook it on low for 8-12 hrs or high 5-7 hrs. xx Will dig out some recipes for ya! x

Make sure its extra lean mince or quorn otherwise its very fatty. we use quorn lots and cook it for a little les time x


----------



## firstprincess

Baked sweet potato houmous

Syn free on EE

You need...

2 small sweet potato
2 crushed garlic cloves
juice of one lemon
400g tin of chick peas - drained
salt and pepper

To make...

Preheat oven 200'c/400f/gas 6

Cook sweet potatoes in skins until soft to touch

Scoop potato from skins into bowl, discard of skins

Add chickpeas, salt and pepper, lemon juice and garlic to the bowl. Add 2 tablespoons of water and mix.

Add to food processor and blitz.

Serve with veggie crudites or HEB alternative.


----------



## firstprincess

For LoraLoo...

Jacket spuds in slow cooked

Prick spuds all over, wrap individually in foil.

Put in slow cooker, no water. On Low for 10 hrs if I remember rightly.

x


----------



## becs0375

I usemy slow cooker for loads and the everything tastes fab!!!


----------



## firstprincess

I love the slow cooker too! x


----------



## nervouspains

Wow well done Kayleigh thats fab!

I have been so crap, so yesterday I did a day on cambrdige diet to make up for all the sh!t I have eaten for the last 5 days... 
I am going to weigh myself again tomorrow lol, hoping then I can class myself as stayed the same for this week! :blush: xx


----------



## becs0375

Nervous I wouldn't worry too much, we all have time off plan at some point!!

I am having quiche, chips and baked beans for tea!!! Can't wait!! Then Raspberries and fromage frais!!


----------



## EternalRose

Im having goan fish curry for dinner, slimming world style. I bought ALL of the sw cookbooks..:lol: If anyone wants the recipe let me know..


----------



## becs0375

That sounds nice ER!! I keep meaning to buy some of the books! I will treat myself at group next week!


----------



## Blah11

i'm really struggling with eating enough on this diet. I'm never hungry really. So far today (I've been awake and active for 12hrs now) I've had some pineapple, a mullerlight and 2 alpen bars and an orange and I'm really full :shrug: So much so I don't want dinner at all.


----------



## EternalRose

I cant wait till that happens to me blah, so far I still look forward to my meals. Id still get a salad in or something just to keep your cals up because sometimes the opposite can happen. You stop losing weight as your body tries to conserve all your energy, a bit like a defence mechanism. Dont go below 1200 cals a day, if your below that your body is starving.


----------



## becs0375

I have had a clementine, yogurt, banana, pasta n sauce, 2 alpen bars, quiche, chips and baked beans!!


----------



## EternalRose

Im going to start filling up more on the superfree foods I think..


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks so much for those recipes! :flower:

I actually bought some chick pea's today thinking of making some hummous, wasn't going to google a recipe but that sounds gorge! Deffo give that a bash, and the spag bol too, will make life alot easier! XXXXXX


----------



## LoraLoo

I wish I had that problem Blah, that'd just do me for Breakfast :haha:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Thanks everyone :) well done on your loss AQ :thumbup:

I've well and truly treated myself today with a Kfc and an aero caramel :haha: I find having a treat day after wi really helps me to get stuck in to the week ahead though, I think I'd Deffo fall off the Waggon if I didn't!


----------



## becs0375

Kayleigh I have the same!!! Mine is after WI on Thursday I have a cake and some chocolate!!! Helps me to focus on the week ahead and gives me something to look forward to!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Glad it's not just me :haha: just cos were dieting doesn't mean we cant treat and reward ourselves hey x


----------



## EternalRose

I did the same Kayleigh, breakfast bap and all! And a 4 finger kitkat! :lol:


----------



## Blah11

I'm too extreme to allow treats :rofl: Diets are all or nothing for me haha.

Done my weight workout and I did 30mins of ministry of sound pump it up for a warmup so did loads tonight and got a real sweat on and made me hungry so I'm going to have some couscous and fruit :) really hope I lose 2lbs this week, I've been working hard.


----------



## Stephie 25

I've been bad tonight..... Just eaten TWO one finger chocolate bars.... :slaps hands:

I'm feeling really low today, but don't know why. I feel i need to eat crap. Any suggestions please for healthier alternatives? (Grapes are just not hitting the spot)


----------



## LoraLoo

Stephie 25 said:


> I've been bad tonight..... Just eaten TWO one finger chocolate bars.... :slaps hands:
> 
> I'm feeling really low today, but don't know why. I feel i need to eat crap. Any suggestions please for healthier alternatives? (Grapes are just not hitting the spot)

Dont worry hun, thats what flexi syns are for :thumbup: When i fancy a bit of choc i sometimes melt a couple of squares and have it with strawberries and banana, hits the spot without having to eat a full bar!
Cereal? Sugar free Jelly, some cold meat with pickles, low fat hummous with vegetable batons? Just trying to think what I normally resort to when Im having one of those nights! :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> I'm too extreme to allow treats :rofl: Diets are all or nothing for me haha.
> 
> Done my weight workout and I did 30mins of ministry of sound pump it up for a warmup so did loads tonight and got a real sweat on and made me hungry so I'm going to have some couscous and fruit :) really hope I lose 2lbs this week, I've been working hard.

If you havent lost 2lbs this week, Ill eat my hat. I on the other hand have just eaten my second bowl of pasta..all syn free but now I feel guilty as hell of course. :dohh: Goan fish curry was 3 &1/2 syns a serving. I had two servings. So 7 syns today.


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

I have been sooo good all day and had no syns so bought myself a creme egg for 8.5 syns. Gonna have it with my cuppa now cos just got back from work. 
Was a truly crap day. Loads of bloody office politics going on :-(
Glad im off all wkend and away from the place for a few days!

Gonna have some ham with cheese (hea) an pineapple for tea cos not that hungry and its too late to be cooking now and i cba! lol

Checked with Dr if referral had gone through to fertility clinic for the IVF and she said it was sent on the 1st!! woop woop xxx


----------



## EternalRose

LoraLoo said:


> Stephie 25 said:
> 
> 
> I've been bad tonight..... Just eaten TWO one finger chocolate bars.... :slaps hands:
> 
> I'm feeling really low today, but don't know why. I feel i need to eat crap. Any suggestions please for healthier alternatives? (Grapes are just not hitting the spot)
> 
> Dont worry hun, thats what flexi syns are for :thumbup: When i fancy a bit of choc i sometimes melt a couple of squares and have it with strawberries and banana, hits the spot without having to eat a full bar!
> Cereal? Sugar free Jelly, some cold meat with pickles, low fat hummous with vegetable batons? Just trying to think what I normally resort to when Im having one of those nights! :hugs:Click to expand...

These are really good ideas hun, love the idea of choccie and strawberries. Im not having a good night either. I really want to eat some chocolate but I am stopping myself.


----------



## becs0375

AQ thats brilliant news!! I am having a flake today as I have had no syns!!! Well worth 8.5!!


----------



## Blah11

if you need choc, try and use dark. Its richer so you need less and its full of goodness :D


I'll prob sneak a peak at the scales tomorrow. OH is going to Subway tomorrow so I *might* treat myself to one.


----------



## LoraLoo

Have any of you got a certain date or event you are wanting to lose weight specifically for? Obviously I want to lose weight to feel and look better, and for health reason, but Ive also got a wedding in May, Amys birthday in June so will probably have a big BBQ again like last year (weather permitting!) and Im also thinking about getting a tattoo, but i refuse to until I get to target as i want it on my side. Anyone else?? xx


----------



## africaqueen

I am losing weight to be accepted for IVF treatment so cnt get any more important for me  xxx


----------



## Blah11

I would like to get to prepreg weight/fitness tbh as we're having trouble TTC so it might help :shrug: I'm going on holiday in mid june so want to be at target by then.

I'm going to Disney Live (LOL!) at the start of April so ideally, I want 1.5st off by then.


----------



## LoraLoo

africaqueen said:


> I am losing weight to be accepted for IVF treatment so cnt get any more important for me  xxx

Ah Good Luck hun :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Blah11 said:


> I would like to get to prepreg weight/fitness tbh as we're having trouble TTC so it might help :shrug: I'm going on holiday in mid june so want to be at target by then.
> 
> I'm going to Disney Live (LOL!) at the start of April so ideally, I want 1.5st off by then.

I want to lose weight before TTC again aswell! Kind of makes me wonder 'whats the point' sometimes as I'm only going to get fat again but deffo puts you in good stead! If Im lucky enough to have another I'd like to carry on through pregnancy aswell, as to not undo all the hard work xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

Same here. I gained over 4st when pregnant :|


----------



## Stephie 25

I would love it if i could drop a whole stone more by the time i go on holiday at the end of March, so the photos will took fab!!


----------



## firstprincess

I wanna be slim for summer, June ideally. I gained in preg but just didnt really lose much after pregnancy .... i ate crap cos it was easy. And before I knew it i'm squeezing into size 14's!

So im determined now... its coming off, im getting back in size 10's and I also would love another baby next year and obviously want to be at my best - healthy as can be.

My dinner was lush .... 2 quorn sausages, carrot and swede mash and greens - with homemade onion gravy (using oxo). And then a few raspberry and a shape zero yog.

Yummy!

Just got all the remnants of my fridge in a pan making soup - chopped toms, stock, broccoli, cauilflower, onion, celery, carrot, swede and chilli. 

My group have a 3lb challenge this week and im desperate to get there! Will stick to soup and fruit tomorrow and see if that makes a diff. Also gonna go for a long walk.

My chart on sw online says I should reach target by the end of May - which is spurring me even more to stay on track. I know I may not lose 2lbs every week but im gonna try my hardest.

I emailed my consultant earlier and ordered 4 more recipe books which I get next week.... im really loving cooking.

I cannot believe I have had no chocolate, biscuits or naughty things for over 3 weeks. So happy with myself. Im gonna try and avoid even though I can use syns because if i start i wont stop!

Night girls xx


----------



## becs0375

I want to be a yummy mummy and to be healthy for Hope so she see's healthy sensible eating and not a mummy thats always on a 'diet'!
My flake was yummy, now going to have a yogurt!!

LoraLoo totally off topic but your little girl Eve is so gorgeous, I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you don't mind me saying xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

becs0375 said:


> I want to be a yummy mummy and to be healthy for Hope so she see's healthy sensible eating and not a mummy thats always on a 'diet'!
> My flake was yummy, now going to have a yogurt!!
> 
> LoraLoo totally off topic but your little girl Eve is so gorgeous, I am so sorry for your loss. Hope you don't mind me saying xxx

Thank you so much, of course I dont mind, I love it when people mention her :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

She looks so scrummy and cute xx


----------



## firstprincess

I have been wanting to the same since your first post! She is beautiful, and Eve is one of my favourite girly names. So sorry for your loss too. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

I always think she looks adorable too :cloud9:

I like the quorn sausages but OH says theyre rank and amelie spits them out and says 'ewwww, yucky sausages'


----------



## becs0375

I use alot of quorn as I am veggie, luckily my DH likes it!!!


----------



## Stephie 25

I was good and had a Muller light for my snack in the end..... STILL want choccy though.... :(


----------



## Blah11

Did a sneaky WI and I've only lost 1.5lbs :growlmad:


----------



## EternalRose

Since when blah? Xx


----------



## firstprincess

Blah! 1.5lbs is still great, your official wi isnt yet is it? xx


----------



## **angel**

lost another 2lb here :) 11lb in 4 weeks xx


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Well done to any weight loss this wk!

Loraloo- I too think Eve is beautiful and i am so very sorry for your loss. when i first seen her pics and read the siggie i actually cried. xxx

I am feeling rather low today due to worry over my mum and my dh being just about as unsupportive as he could be :-( i hate men!

Just had a shredded wheat and a fat free activia yogurt for brekky.

Having tuna pasta or bacon an beans for lunch and pork steaks with sweet potato wedges and carrots etc for tea 

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Official WI is on Monday so only 2 days away :( Thought I'd have another 3lb loss this week, obv not! Oh well, hopefully I can get 2lbs by Monday.


----------



## becs0375

AQ, hope all is ok with your Mum, shame your DH is not being very supportive, men just don't get us ladies xxx

Blah, a loss is a loss and its all going in the right direction!! I keep weighing myself and I really think I need to chuck my scales away!!!

Had a lovely brekkie of raspberries and fat free fromage frais then an alpen bar!! Just put my quorn curry in the slow cooker and it smells lush!!!

Now off to walk my dog!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Becs x

Curry sounds lush and i could do with a good walk myself to clear my head so will go for a bracing walk along the prom i think! xxx


----------



## becs0375

A walk always lifts my mood, I go into my own little world!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Even if it was just 1.5 lb thats still fab, I reckon 3lb is still achievable! 

I had a big grilled B'Fast this morning

Eat Smart Sausages (does anyone know if its the Cumberland or Lincolnshire ones that are syn free? I know one or the other is 0.5 - think?!) Bcon, eggs, beans and toast :happydance: So full!

Lunch will probably just be fruit and yogurt

Tea ill be Steak, Jacket potato with cheese and a big salad and SW trifle again.

I'm also joining the gym tomorrow, feeling a bit nervous about going on my own!

Keep at it ladies, the weekends are always harder I think :hugs:

Thank you all for your comments about Eve, means alot to me :flower: xxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

I just come back from my power walk up the hill to the shops with Abigail in the pram. I weighed in Boots! Another 2lbs off since Wed! Over the moon. My target for this week was 2.5 pounds!! :happydance: Still got another 3-4 days left till official weigh in!!


----------



## LoraLoo

EternalRose said:


> I just come back from my power walk up the hill to the shops with Abigail in the pram. I weighed in Boots! Another 2lbs off since Wed! Over the moon. My target for this week was 2.5 pounds!! :happydance: Still got another 3-4 days left till official weigh in!!

Thats fab, well done You! :happydance: You are brave walking in this weather, I'm still in my PJ's :haha:


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks hun, Im probably only losing it so quick because I am fat, its so windy though. :lol: Abigail was all snuggled up in the pram looking up at me like I was some crazy black woman on a mission! :rofl:


----------



## LoraLoo

EternalRose said:


> Thanks hun, Im probably only losing it so quick because I am fat, its so windy though. :lol: Abigail was all snuggled up in the pram looking up at me like I was some crazy black woman on a mission! :rofl:

:haha: I should really take Amy out for a walk, seeing as the older 2 have buggered off out, but I really can't be bothered! I used to walk for miles with the pram and the weight dropped off, but I've just got out of the habit. The car is my best friend :blush: lol. I always feel brilliant after walking though, so don't know why I don't do it more often :shrug: xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

OMG,

Okay sorry for the TMI in advance..

wtf is going on with my bowels?! Seriously I've just done the hugest poo I've ever seen :shock: and it was like amelies poo, all squishy :sick:


Anyone else :blush:? Or am I eating too much fruit :dohh:


----------



## firstprincess

Erm, could be fruit or veg. I had it at the start cos my diet changed, now i keep getting constipated! x


----------



## firstprincess

Loraloo - i dont drive so i walk into my town everyday so i get out. Its about 45 minutes there and back and I love it. I cant say my weigh dropped off but im definately fitter and megan loves the fresh air. xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

:haha: blah!

While were on the subject of bowels... Anyone got really smelly wind?! :blush: dh is on SW too and he's the same :lol:


----------



## Blah11

:rofl: this thread got gross!


----------



## firstprincess

Ha Ha! U started it BLAH! Now all our secrets are coming out lol! x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

:haha: :haha:

Thought I would ask seen as blah brought that subject up... LOL!!


----------



## **angel**

well done all


----------



## africaqueen

Got to say girls... we are talking a whole load of crap on here! ;-) LMAO.

I have been good all day and used some syns for a packet wotsits (5.5) .
I am going to make my tea now as im so hungry now! xxx


----------



## becs0375

LMAO you lot make me laugh!!! I too have smelly wind!!!

We are having slimming world quorn curry and brown rice, for afters I made a cheesecake thingy, tub of quark, strawberry shape yog, bit of sweetner all mixed up, topped with raspberries and kiwi!!! Looks yummy!!! I have a very sweet tooth!!


----------



## firstprincess

Ha! :haha::winkwink:

Me today...

Brekkie - 2 small apples (i get the kids ones) and a satuma
Lunch - Homemade veg soup (carrot, swede, broccoli, cauliflower, onions, celery, chilli and stock.
Dinner - A wholemeal bap (but scooped the inside out cos i felt bad eating it!) HEB with a red onion quorn burger, homemade wedges and a huge salad... followed by a homemade 1/2 syn choccy desert. (recipes to follow!) :blush: 

HEA was milk in tea. 

MMMMMMMMMM. Im stuffed.

:blush:


----------



## firstprincess

Oh yum becs - i want curry again this weekend. Gonna try AQ madras recipe again. And that cheesecake sounds lush! x


----------



## firstprincess

Syn Free Yummy Wedges

Syn free on EE

You will need...

Potatoes (washed and then skin on or off to your taste)
Fry Light
Oxo cubes - the spag bol one works fab!

How to make...

Wash the potatoes, and peel if you dont want the skins on.

Boil in a saucepan for 10 mins.

Drain and dry thoroughly - I drain in colander and then cover it with a tea towel so the steam dries them.

Place in a baking dish sprayed lightly with frylight.

Spray the wedges with frylight and crumble 2 oxo cubes over them.

Cook in oven on gas 7 or high heat for 30 minutes or until browned to your liking.

(all the oxo cubes lend themselves to this recipe - the chicken ones and the spag bol are my favs!)


----------



## firstprincess

SW Choc Dessert

Serves 4 - 1/2 syn per serving (so u can eat the lot :haha:)

You will need...

100g Fat Free Quark
500g Fat Free Fromage Frais
1 tablespoon of granulated sweetener
One sachet of Options hot choc or similar low syn hot choc
Ground Cinammon - a few pinches

How to make...

Put the Quark and 400g of the fat free fromage frais in a bowl and mix

Add the sweetener and hot chocolate and mix thoroughly

Spoon into glasses

Top each one with the remaining fat free fromage frais and sprinkle with cinammon

(This works well with any of the flavours of hot choccy - we have tried the caramel and the white choc!)

:flower:


----------



## Blah11

mm that sounds nice! is quark like ricotta cheese or something?

we have tea in the oven. chicken and SW chips (again :blush:)

Today I've had 2alpen bars, an orange, half tin of ravioli :) will prob have a yogurt after dinner or later on after my workout.


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah Quark is like philadelphia but not so nice! Its a soft cheese made with skimmed milk so its virtually fat free.

Its a really yummy pud, we love it with the white choc options! 

Your dins sounds nice! xx


----------



## firstprincess

Yes speed soup! proven to boost weight loss and tastes amazing!

Free on EE and Green

2 tins of chopped tomatoes
1 x tin green lentil (or equal cooked weight of dried)
1x tin mixed bean salad (or any dried beans and chickpeas instead)
red slit lentils
4x carrots
2 parsnips
1 green, 1 red, 1 yellow pepper
1 onion
2 leeks
1 tin of baked beans

seasoning
mixed herbs
2 x stock cubes

water bung in all in slow cooker or in a pan until soft.

Can be left as a chunky stew or blitz until smooth.


----------



## becs0375

My veg soup I make is like speed soup just with alot more veg in it!!


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh some faab recipes there! I love anything sweet too so will deffo be making the cheesecake substitutes ;-)

we have had chops, sweet potato, roasted carrots and potato for tea and having some pineapple and mango for dessert 

I am going to make the ww lemon drizzle mini cupcakes tomorrow. Any idea how many syns in each? they are around 49cals each xxx


----------



## Lliena

1 syn is around 20 cals for future ref so they would be 2 1/2 each :)


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah I agree.... about 2.5 each xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 
Just made them now instead of tomorrow as im bored. lol.
Gonna have 2 with my cuppa. They are tiny lil things tho! haha.
Smell nice though. Could murder a drink tonight i feel so stressed but not going to cave. Sticking to a cup of tea and my lil cakes xxx


----------



## Blah11

i love soup :)



Not done my workout yet omg, cant be arsed :(!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Ha Blah! Take a eve off, have a walk tomorrow to make up for it.

AQ - yummy! I made them ages ago and remember eating about 8 cos they were teeny! Just thinking of what is at the end of your weight loss rainbow is making me smile! Let alone my own targets and rewards! Hurry up and have a baby! Lol!

xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Yes Blah have an evening off!!!!

How diddy are they AQ?!!!


----------



## Blah11

I did skip it :blush: I'll do it tomorrow instead of a rest day! I did a 5min quick bums and tums routine with pushups and planks instead.. and tbh I did 30mins of cardio yday :)


----------



## Blah11

ok just chopped all my stuff for my eef stew and chucked it in the crockpot overnight :) and now having a yogurt with blueerries in it YUM!

My stomach hurts though and is a bit bloated :(


----------



## africaqueen

Firstprincess- aww thank u so much! means a lot  x

Becs- they were minuscule...! lmao. I was very good though and only had 2 of them.
DH ate the rest. hehe. I had a mint choc options with them so feeling that my sweet tooth has been satisfied now  lying in bed with my lappy cos i couldnt get warm before and dh is watching match of the day in living room so like to get away from it! lol xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Heyyy all - you're all doing so well! :happydance:
I'm not doing so good :lol: Went out Thursday night, drank quite a bit, then had a Maccies breakfast on the way home.. :blush:
AND went to a 1st birthday today and ate cake and all sorts of naughty food!

On the plus side, I'm already planning to food for Lucas' 1st, which will all be syn-free! :cool:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- Nice to see you hun 

We all have off days that turn into a off week so dont worry ;-)
You will soon be back on track x

I am off to bed as im shattered, so chat 2oz gals xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Glad to be here! I've missed you all lots - you all move too fast for my little life :lol:
I'm soooooooo tempted to have a sneaky weigh to check the damage. I bumped into my mate Mel today (she goes the meetings with me), and she said she's had a really bad week aswell, with nights out and stuff. Ya just can't help it when a social event pops up in your calendar! (not when your calendar is as lonely as mine anyway :haha:)

Aaaaand it's my mam's birthday on Tuesday so we're all going out to the pub for a meal tomorrow (can't exactly get out of it!) - we're going to Wetherspoons!! I've been on the website trying to find the lowest syn food. What a pain :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

I just had a fab nights sleep and for brekky i ate golden syrup porridge (1.5 syn for flavour as had it as heb) and a funsize milky way(3.5 syns) with a cuppa whilst i lay in bed! haha. Felt very indulgent! DH has been up since 8am cleaning the whole flat!! :-O he is in bathroom now scrubbing tiles with bleach! bloody gobsmacked! wish his friend would come and stay more often! hehe(his friend is coming on fri-mon).

Kate- when i go to spoons i tend to go for the 5 bean chilli with the tortilla chips as it works out around 6.5 syns on green or EE i think? Nice too. Going to spoons myself later for a drink with my mum but we wont be eating. Il make something later.

How is everyone else doing? all having a good wkend? xxx


----------



## EternalRose

I love it when Matt does all the cleaning AQ, and the house smells of bleach..:haha:

Welcome back Kate, we missed you!!! 

Blah, hook me up with this Px90 thing whatever it is..I need to ramp up my exercise now xx


----------



## Blah11

https://www.alivetorrents.com/torrent/2807457/tony-horton's-plete-power-90-series

:)


----------



## Blah11

So far today I've had a fruit salad and a big portion of beef stew with couscous and an alpen bar. Stuffed LOL! Will have more stew for dinner and my other alpen bar and maybe a yogurt. WI tomorrow so mustn't overdo it :(

Amelie has a sore tummy so she keeps saying :(


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I'm not having a good couple of days. Me and Finn are full of cold, and healthy food is just tasting rank :nope: have no energy to cook either!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Kayleigh i hope u an Flynn feel better soon hun x

I have been in the pub this afternoon and had 3 glasses wine all syned so been good!
Having chicken kebab for tea with dh now xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello lovely ladies xxx

Kate, I wouldn't worry, you are entitled to enjoy yourself!!!

Kayleigh, hope you both feel well soon xx

AQ, good for you staying in bed!!! My OH has done everything today while I went out with my Mum and Hope! Was lovely!!

Had a good day today, fruit, yogurt and alpen bar for breakfast, jacket spud and beans for lunch, just had poached eggs, spag hoops on toast and the rest of my cheesecake thingy and an apple!! Got a creme egg for later!!


----------



## LoraLoo

Its rubbish when you feel poorly, all you want is comfort food, hope you are both better soon :hugs:

Evening All, how is everyone tonight? I put off my Gym induction til next week, because I realised I threw my trainers out a couple of weeks ago, and din't fancy turning up in boots :blush: lol.....so next Sunday here I come9with new trainers!)

Dont feel too bad though, cos took the kids swimming/

Today I've had

B'Fast: Fruit Salad with Natural Yogurt (Apple, Kiwi, Banana + Apricot)

Lunch: Vegetable Soup and wholemeal roll. Hope the soup was syn free as I got it t the Leisure Centre, was homemade so hopefully will be.

Tea: 2 Fat free sausage, bacon, egg, baked beans

Hav snacked on fruit and had an apple pie for syns xxxxx


----------



## firstprincess

Yummy food girls.
Hi kate hope your ok.
Kayleigh - it sucks when ur poorly cos u always crave poop, hope ur better soon.

Me today...

apple, nectarine
milk in tea HEA
Then butternut squash and pearl barley hot pot with 2 slices of nimble.

will snack on fruit later xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh look at you all doing so well! :D

I soooo wish I could say the same :lol:
I went to Wetherspoons today with every intention of being good and having something low-syn, and my nasty mouth went and ordered Surf & Turf (8oz steak with breaded scampi and chips).. and a sticky toffee pudding!! I am OFFICIALLY being good tomorrow. I hope my SW leader gives me a slap on Tuesday, and I'm guessing my first stone badge is out the window! :sad1:

I blame it on men.. :lol: :blush:


----------



## Blah11

^nevermind hun, theres always next week :hugs:

I've just had WI and I've lost 2.8lbs :happydance: and I never went #2s yday :blush: so prob would have got the 3lb mark if i had! over 9lbs in 3 weeks.. amazing!


----------



## becs0375

Well done Blah!!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Nice one! :D
My sister always goes the loo once she's weighed herself, then does it again :lol:


----------



## LoraLoo

Well done Blah! And there you were thinking you wouldn't lose that much! 

I'm pretty much shattered today :wacko: Didn't sleep very well, so have thrown some stewing beef, carrots, celery, potato's and onion in the slow cooker, and am letting that do the work. Nice easy tea! 

How does everyone flavour their stews/casseroles? I know Oxo's and Stockpots are free, and of course herbs and spices, but is there anything else? I used to add red wine to some dishes, but going to give that one a miss!

Lunch ws a Bacon, lettuce and tomato sandwich using my heb

Keep us the good work ladies! What day is everyones weigh in? Mine will be Wed, hope I get a decent weight loss with it being first week back! xxxxxx


----------



## Blah11

I just use a beef oxo cube and a spag bol oxo cube or 2 :shrug: tastes nice :) I made one yday.


----------



## firstprincess

Well done BLAH!

We flavour our casseroles with oxo beef or chk and the spag bol cubes too. its yummy!

Me today....

Pineapple for brekkies
Normal milk in tea through day HEA
Lunch was Asda coronation cottage cheese (nom nom) with a mixed salad. And a shape zero yoghurt.
Gonna make tuna and sweetcorn fish cakes with spinach and carrots. And blueberries and natural yogurt for pudding.

And just so I have my HEB - just had a bowl of porridge with sweetener. 

And will snack on fruits if i get hungry.

Im really struggling to eat my HEB every day - does it matter?
xxx


----------



## Lliena

Get some alpen light bars they are a HEb and your allowed 2 of them, they are perfect with a cuppa :D Id think you need your HEb's as they are your fibre intake our class leader said that the HE are there to make sure you have a full balanced diet. So missing them a few times a week wont matter but you should still aim for them everyday if you can :)


----------



## EternalRose

Blah11 said:


> ^nevermind hun, theres always next week :hugs:
> 
> I've just had WI and I've lost 2.8lbs :happydance: and I never went #2s yday :blush: so prob would have got the 3lb mark if i had! over 9lbs in 3 weeks.. amazing!

Well done hun!! Thats brilliant. xx :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Blah! That's fab 

Kate- we all have off days. I am off to spoons next tue for steak night with the girls frm work so i will be naughty too ;-)

Hope everyone else is doing well?

I had a cheeky WI this morning and i have lost 2lb since fri!!  not official WI till fri tho so got a way to go and hoping for a 5lb loss by then.

Just had jollof rice for tea and now im having pineapple, apple an kiwi to eat whilst watching the soaps  xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have only had 1 syn today on a marshmallow lol!!!

Had a good day, lovely SW roast tea, raspberries and yogurt! Got DH an apple cake baking in the oven and smells divine!!!


----------



## Stephie 25

Warning......


Over excited post will follow, once i have updated my ticker........



:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## firstprincess

Nom Nom Girls! Yummy dinners! 

I just had porridge so I had my HEB.

I'm desperate to get 3lbs off this week - we have a group challenge.

WI not til Wednesday and not had a peek yet, I think im gonna wait cos it stresses me out.

xxxx


----------



## Stephie 25

d'oh I can't remember my password to change it. Will have to do another ticker later but





.


.



.


4lb loss this week.


1/2 lb to loose to reach my 1 stone award in 5 weeks :D


----------



## Lliena

Well done!! I have 1lb to lose to get my stone award. Weigh in is on wed too :D That will be 5 weeks for me too to lose it :)


----------



## firstprincess

Fantastic Stephie! Well done! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Stephie! that is a fab loss hunx

xxx


----------



## Blah11

:wave: Well done stephie! I hope I get 1st in 5 weeks too, got 9 in 3 so far :shrug:

Today I've had..

yogurt and blueberries
2 alpen bars
apple
big portion of beef stew

:)


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Stephie!! xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blooming heck this thread moves fast!!

well done on everyones losses this week!

Who's tried the SW Lasagne? OMG Its gorgeous diddly orgeous! It went down a treaty!
I had a blow out on the weekend, crispy beef from the chinese and uhmmm 3 glasses of voddy n coke oops....I wouldn't think I have lost this week though.
I seem to slow right down in the 3 weeks running upto AF then week after AF lose more...strange bod I have:dohh:


----------



## Lliena

You will lose more the week after AF cos the water retention goes :D


----------



## EternalRose

WI tomorrow, its come around so quick..:wacko:


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 
well done on the weightloss Stephie x 

WI tomorrow morning - I'm guessing that I've either put on or STS, I've not had the best week food wise :blush: I havent over indulged but had things that I could have side stepped x

Zumba tonight :happydance: Cant wait x


----------



## Rachael1981

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join you? I was doing Slimming World last year, but stopped. I'm now going to get back into it, but I'm not going to be going to group as I can't afford to. I still have my books from last year, so I'm going to weigh myself every Tuesday Morning and make a note of my weight and any change. I'm going to have to be really strict with myself, but my boyfriend is also doing Slimming World so I have his support.

Here's my details:

Rachael
Started: 08/02/11
Current Weight: 19st 9lb :blush:
Target (for now): 15st


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Rachael!!!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks!

I should probably also say I'm following Extra Easy :)


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Rachel, i follow extra easy..I dont get the red or green days. And dont worry about starting weight, as my consultant says, thats the last time you will ever see that weight...:flower:


----------



## becs0375

Who has WI tomorrow then?!! You feeling hopeful?!!

I am waiting for my rice to cook, we have veg chilli for tea and it smells yummy!! Had a lovely lunch, wholemeal pitta cut in half, spread with baked beans on both slices, cover with cheese and whatever you want, I put mushrooms, onion and pepper on mine and put in the oven til cheese has gone brown!! Was so filling!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Rachael! :D
I'll get your details up when I'm not on the laptop :)

Well done Stephie! :happydance:
Well I actually LOST half a pound this week. It's only half a pound but sod it I'm happy!! Toootally back on it again today. It's my mum's birthday so there's a massive choclate cake.. I've permitted myself only to smell it :haha:

Has anyone had the brief at meeting about the 'change'? Everyone had done quite bad this week (post-Christmas slump?), so our SW leader had a bit of a talk with us, read us through the 'rules' again, but she mentioned that it's gotten a bit stricter. Well, only that, the way they expect at least a pound a week loss, they now expect at least two or three. Apparently they've noticed how slack some members are with measurements and things so if you're following the plan exactly to the letter you are guaranteed to be losing this.
Also for new members you are now guaranteed to have at least a half stone loss in a fornight. I guess it's all marketing :shrug:
Ooh, it was like being at school again :lol:


----------



## EternalRose

Im due to weigh tomorow...haddock fish pie for tea. I only make my dinners from the SW cookbooks..:lol: Im nervous though. My fiance said I am starting to feel different, as in all round slimmer. Made me feel so good to hear him say that. I have bought scales so no more boots weighing! :lol: So, I have a little idea of how much I have lost...but all will be revealed tomorrow as I go by SW scales. Im dying for a two finger kitkat. :wacko:


----------



## EternalRose

Kate chocolate cake is my weakness...stay strong! Well done on the loss too, a loss is a loss..better than gaining!


----------



## becs0375

Kate well done you!! We had that talk when I first joined!! The one about not kicking the arse out of free food!! People eating too many mullers and wondering why they are not losiing etc!! Its just common sense!


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks guys.

I've just had Spagetti Bolognese with turkey mince for my tea, nice and healthy :)

Good luck for tomorrow EternalRose


----------



## EternalRose

becs0375 said:


> Kate well done you!! We had that talk when I first joined!! The one about not kicking the arse out of free food!! People eating too many mullers and wondering why they are not losiing etc!! Its just common sense!

Yeah you cant have 10 yogurts...:lol: Mind you, they really help with the cravings dont they..I never ate yoghurts before...only crisps..so a big change for me.


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Kate. 1/2 a lb is still grea - especially as you said u had a bad week. Whoop! Me and choc cake in the same room would be awful, I woud have to eat it!

I have avoided choc for a month other than hot choc cos once I start that is it! I would never stop!

Welcome Rachael! Yummy dins! And dont worry about your starting weight, its a starting weight! 

ER - good luck tomorrow, its my WI in the evening! So I basically eat fruit tomorrow lol!

No clue as to if I have lost this week.... I feel bloated as hell and havent been to the loo again in a few days.

I feel like an absolute piggy today...

Lunch was homemade baked sweetpotato houmous (posted recipe a while ago) with carrot batons and a banana custard muller.

A hi fi bar. (HEB)

And then dins was stir fried pork in ginger and soy with egg fried rice (which i totaly cocked up and it was gross - still ate it tho lol) and stir fried broccoli, carrot, mangetout, mushroom and babycorn. Then a shape zero.

Will prob have some fruit later. And milk in tea was HEA.

Hugs girls. xxx


----------



## Blah11

Well done Kate :D!

I've done ok today.

Muller and blueberries at 6am, then nothing til 1.30pm :dohh: when I had 2 alpen bars, then at aout 4.30pm I had a sushi snack box from m&s (0.5syns) and just had a prawn stirfry with s&s sauce (unsyned but prob 5 max?).

Theres a lemon muffin through there that I bought for Amelie but she took one bite and said yuck and I sooo want it. Unsure whether to do it or not, I'll prob mega regret it.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Kate- well done on the loss. Better than STS as it spurs u on ;-)

Rachael- Welcome to our lil group 

ER and everyone else getting WI tomorrow- Good luck!

Well as for me i have been sooo good today! I didnt have time for brekky so had a coffee and a apple... lol. For lunch i had Jollof rice, fat free yogurt an a apple.
Thats all i have had all day! Going to make some chicken pasta for tea soon and will take some to work tomorrow for lunch. Going to snack on kiwi, pineapple and apple later as its sooo lush! xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Blah - have the muffin lemon are always less calories and fat than the others anyway! and omg what sushi was it? is it the little one with four in? and its only 0.5syn? im having it every day now! xxx


----------



## Blah11

I had the muffin. Prob over syns but who cares! Yeah the snack ones have 4 little veg ones and a bigger tuna one :D Sooo tasty for £1 and 0.5syns!


----------



## becs0375

Might have to try that sushi!! Sounds nice!


----------



## Stephie 25

Evening all, Hubby called me a skinny minnie today - felt really ACE :D

More good news i can now also fit into a size smller trousers :D


----------



## firstprincess

Ha Blah - jealous about that muffin sounds yum! My fave is lemon and poppy seed that cafe nero do. I'm soooo going to get sushi tomorrow!

Stephie - thats great! My jeans are now loose, but not ready for a 12 yet - bu tmy belt is on the smallest and is too big! Love it!

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

I lost 3lbs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Total weight loss 8lbs in two weeks. So happy, and I got Slimmer of the week!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done! :happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Yay! Looking forward to my WI later! WHoop! x


----------



## Reedy

Well done ER thats brilliant x 

1lb loss for me this week which i'm really happy with seeing as I salcked off a bit but its given me the boost to try extra hard this week so I get to that half stone loss next week x 

got turkey breasts for dinner but dont know what to do with them x Any ideas welcome x


----------



## EternalRose

Reedy said:


> Well done ER thats brilliant x
> 
> 1lb loss for me this week which i'm really happy with seeing as I salcked off a bit but its given me the boost to try extra hard this week so I get to that half stone loss next week x
> 
> got turkey breasts for dinner but dont know what to do with them x Any ideas welcome x

Well done on the 1lb weight loss hun..xxx :happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Reedy! 

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Reedy!


----------



## Blah11

Well done ladies!!


----------



## Reedy

africaqueen said:


> Ok ladies, as promised here are some recipes  a few are my own so dnt be too bothered about exact measurements:winkwink:
> They are all syn free:happydance:
> 
> Chicken Madras- quarter of a bag of iceland frozen diced chicken breast(or similar but this one is fab value for £4 for a big bag of it)
> x1 tin plum tomatoes
> x2 large pinches sea salt
> x2 heaped tablespoons of madras curry power(i use asda's but any will do)
> x1 teaspoon of chopped garlic(buy a frozen pack from asda. cheap and lasts ages as and when needed)
> x1 tablespoon of chilli powder
> x1 whole onion
> x1 whole small chilli(with or without seeds, depending how hot u like it! lol)
> Frylight.
> 
> Method- Spray a decent amount of fry light into a pan. Add the frozed diced chicken breast(or fresh if you buy and dice yourself) cook through on a medium light, spraying more fry light now and again for around 10 mins.
> 
> Whilst the chicken is cooking, add your tinned tomatoes, pinches of salt, madras curry powder, garlic, chilli powder and whole chilli and onion to blender and blend for a minute.
> 
> Add the curry mixture to the cooked chicken and stir together in the pan. Leave to cook for 10 mins on a low light and then serve with rice, potato or whatever you fancy
> 
> I really like this dish and it is quite spicy for those that like a curry with a kick. lol.
> 
> Will post more recipes soon xxx

Think I'll use thise recipe tonight to make a turkey Madras & bonus its free so can fill my plate yum x think DH will like it too :thumbup: Thanks AQ xx


----------



## Lliena

3lb off this week- got slimmer of the week again and my stone award :happydance: :happydance:

Total loss so far- 1 stone 2lb in 5 weeks :cool: :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done :happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

Lliena said:


> 3lb off this week- got slimmer of the week again and my stone award :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Total loss so far- 1 stone 2lb in 5 weeks :cool: :happydance:

Get in!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Fantastic Lliena! I am getting sooooooooo nervous, 2 hrs to go til my weigh in!

Reedy - dins sounds lush!

We should work out how much we have lost between us in the first month!

xxx


----------



## Reedy

Great idea about the group loss FP x 

well done on the weight loss Lliena x Thats brilliant x


----------



## firstprincess

4lbs off for me! which takes me to 14.5lbs off in only three and a half weeks! so so happy! im having toast baked beans mushrooms and a quorn sausage for dins to reward myself! might even have an egg with it lol! whoop! whoop! whoop! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well done to ER, Lliena an Reedy!! very good work girls! 

Reedy- Hope u enjoy my curry recipe  i love it cos syn free so i can be greedy! lol

Well girls, i had a cheeky mid week WI in before(official WI is fri) and i have lost another 2lb!! so that's 4lb since fri!! hoping for another 1lb off by fri an then iv met my goal for this wk 

Today i had...

No brekky except for 2 coffees...(not good i knw, but cnt eat on early shift) 
Had bean stew for lunch(beans, potatoes, sweet chilli, onion, oxo, tomatoes and bacon) followed by a fat free yogurt.

I have just eaten a packet wotsits (5.5 syns) and a cuppa and im making chicken pasta for tea with peas and a tiny bit of extra light mayo(1.5 syns?).

xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done firstprincess :D


----------



## Kate&Lucas

WOW well done ladies! :happydance:

I'm tooootally back on it on it now. Asda have syn-free burgers! Woo!! I had one for tea with chicken breast, salad, syn-free chips and homemade salsa. Yumyumyum!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done first princess!! fab loss x

Kate- are the burgers special sw ones?? I usually get my syn free burgers from the butchers by me as they are endorsed by SW and are bloody lush! x

xxx


----------



## Blah11

wow everyone's done really well this week :D!!! So good, well done EVERYONE!

Ok so far today I've not had much really.
Mullerlight and blueberries
mugshot
2 alpen bars
snack pack of sushi


:shrug: Might have a jacket and beans then some fruit but im not really hungry!

Oh btw mullerlights are half price in morrisons. Pack of 6 for £1.64 for all flavours :D! They're aldo doing stirfry stuff (noodles, stirfry veg packs and sauce) for 50p each.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

well done on the losses girls!!!!

My WI was this lunchtime and I lost 1.5 lbs...on a mission to get rid of 2 lbs for next week so I can get my stone award!:happydance:

Been to the gym this morning and off to spinning class tonight:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Jac!

Enjoy spinning xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Well done first princess!! fab loss x
> 
> Kate- are the burgers special sw ones?? I usually get my syn free burgers from the butchers by me as they are endorsed by SW and are bloody lush! x
> 
> xxx

Nope they're the 'leaner cuts' range, my friend got told about them at her SW meeting. They're yummy!
I've only tried the SW sausages from our butchers but they weren't all that :( waayyy over seasoned.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Just wanted to share a new pic with you all:thumbup:
Me before I started SW at 12st 4 lbs and me again today at 11 st 6 lbs:thumbup:
https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/Random%20shizzle/dec10.jpghttps://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/Random%20shizzle/meat11stone7.jpg


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Jac, looking good :D


----------



## Blah11

Get your bedroom tidied woman! :rofl:

You look FAB, great legs! You don't have much weight t o lose, god knows where the 20lbs is?! :shrug:


----------



## Reedy

AQ - That curry was A-Mazing was soooooo scrummy, DH loved it too x Will definitly be making it again x Who needs a fatty takeaway curry anyway :thumbup:

FP & Jac - Well done on the weight loss x thats fab x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Blah11 said:


> Get your bedroom tidied woman! :rofl:
> 
> You look FAB, great legs! You don't have much weight t o lose, god knows where the 20lbs is?! :shrug:

Lol its not mine Blah! Its my 2 girls room, theye are messy mares I can tell you! :blush:


----------



## LoraLoo

Well done to those that have lost :thumbup: O/T but Jac, I LOVE your hair colour! I'm deffo having a hair change when I've lost a bit more weight, maybe when i get a stone off.

I have lost 3.5 lb in my first week :happydance: and thats with a Sneaky McDonalds too , so really chuffed!

Enjoying a Wine Spritzer now, and a Hi-Fi bar, lol. Rock n Roll me! 

Lora xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies!!!!


----------



## Blah11

I better get 1lb atleast this week. Need to hit 10lbs so I can reward myself with a MAC splurge!


----------



## Im wishing

Hi Girls, do you mind if I join you?

Just getting a referal from my docs and then I start slimming world! Really got to do it this time, need to drop about 3 stone


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome I'm Wishing.

How does a referral from the Doctors work? Just curious, I'm doing SW as I have the books from last year, but I'm not going to group as I can't afford it.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome! :D

Well I've eaten half a punnet of blueberries this morning. Rather proud since I normally can't stand them. Haha. Off to download some syn-free recipes for Lucas' birthday.. in May :lol:
Got nothing else to do with my day :haha:


----------



## Im wishing

I went to my Docs and he told me about a referal through healthy living, basically you get given vouchers so you dont have to pay to go, 12 weeks worth I think and if you do well another 12 weeks worth. As long as you havent attended a group in the last year, if you have then fib! lol


----------



## Rachael1981

Pants. I'll wait until April then as I last went to group in March last year.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Welcome to Im wishing 

Hope everyone else is ok? i was sent home from work today i was so tried my eyes were nearly closing. Had 3hrs sleep cos my mum stayed and was not so good during the night.
I cam home and had a ham buttie(heb) and 2 kitkats(11 syns) an a cuppa, then went to bed. Just got up now after a 3hr sleep and feel a lot better!
Going to do some washing and then going to have lamb stew at mum an dads for tea.
When i get home im going to put my hair colour on(black as virtually my natural colour but need to cover the bits of grey! lol) and put my spray tan on. My dh is home tomorrow when i get home from work and his friend is staying for a long wkend so want to look my best and feel better 

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Hi everyone. Had a bit of a naughty day really :blush: Had a muller, an orange, an alpen bar, sushi, half a pack of fruit pastiles and a chicken kebab and chips.. OOPS.


----------



## becs0375

Evening all!!

Lost 1lb this week, I was shocked as my heart isn't in it atm, I am trying to get my PND under control, have been losely sticking but not 100%. Also my haven't been walking as much this week as my dog had his nuts chopped off and Hope hasn't been 100%. I must get my head into it, but tonight I am stuffing my face with everything!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Becs! 

Blah- You will be fine. Its only really the chips that were naughty. You can syn the rest an cut down for a day 

Well i had some lovely syn free lamb stew for tea at my mum an dad's and a apple.
Was a lil naughty and had a small slice of coconut sponge cake with my cuppa and nope it was not syned as i am out of syns now... Ooops.
Its WI for me tomorrow morning so really hoping i have reached my goal of a 5lb loss this wk and that im well under the 16 stone mark. 
Made ham butties for work(heb) and a yogurt with a apple. Will probs be having chicken kebab for tea tomorrow night as dh's friend is coming to stay and we will probs get a take away so il be good and have a chicken kebab with a lil chilli sauce an no chips 

xxx


----------



## shampain

Hi ladies, well i started doing this on monday and i dont think ive done too badly this week! I guess we will see on monday when i weigh myself. I really need too loose this weight. You all look like you are doing so well! x


----------



## Blah11

I'm proud of myself really cos I was THAT close to ordering a pizza :|


^ Welcome! :happydance: et you've lost loads.


----------



## Stephie 25

Evening All,

Had a manic day, so not eaten much...

B - 2 x toast (HEB)
L - Nothing
D - Spag bol - Extra lean mince & light bol sauce :blush: did not get time to make it

Tea & Sugar (Syn) Milk - (HEA)
Snacks - Grapes


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hope you feel better soon Becs :) 1lb loss is brilliant especially when you've not been sticking to it much (I was amazed at my half a pound this week!)

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow! I am dying to weigh myself because I know I've been good this week. Roll on Tuesday! :lol:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi all could u help me with this!

My mum made me a wheat free choc cake but i wanted to know how many syns would be in each piece??

thanks xx


----------



## Reedy

Becci-boo - sorry cant help but i'm sure one of the girls will be able to x 

Bought a bag of 5 cookies yesterday for me & my friend for our weekly cuppa & a chat while our boys play & I had one & made her take the rest home with her or I would sit & scoff the lot lol soso feel very proud of myself :-D
for dinner I had a big jackey potato with a smidgen of butter (clover lighter) and tuna mayo (2.5 syns) with chopped cucumber, spring onion & red pepper was sooooo scrummy x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

hi everyone, well done on all your losses! :) I weighed in this morning, and ive maintained, but im very happy with that as I thought I was deffo in for a gain. Ive been a bit of a pig this week and not stuck to plan 100% as ive had a nasty cold. Back on plan this week though... aiming for a 3lb loss :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Just thought I'd share this pic of all my awards I have earnt in 5 weeks of going to SW :happydance: :cool:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/slimmingawardsafter5weeks.jpg


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done!

Becci I can't answer either i'm afraid!

Today I had a huge bowl of fruit for breakfast which I topped with a Muller Light, that was yummy. Just deciding what to have for lunch - either jacket potata and beans or pasta......


----------



## Reedy

Well done Lliena thats a pic to be proud of x :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

*Amy-Lea*
_(WI day Wednesday)_
*Starting date-* 09/02/11
*Starting weight- *15st10lbs
*Short term goal-* 13st10lb
*Long term goal-* 11st7lb

Hope you don't mind me jumpin' in :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

Lliena said:


> Just thought I'd share this pic of all my awards I have earnt in 5 weeks of going to SW :happydance: :cool:
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/slimmingawardsafter5weeks.jpg

Oh well done hun, thats amazing. :happydance::happydance: Matthew put my slimmer of the week certifcate on the fridge as well. I feel so proud of myself..:blush::blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Amy-Lea said:


> *Amy-Lea*
> _(WI day Wednesday)_
> *Starting date-* 09/02/11
> *Starting weight- *15st10lbs
> *Short term goal-* 13st10lb
> *Long term goal-* 11st7lb
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumpin' in :thumbup:

Welcome Miss!! xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks ER!

Today I have had:
*Breakfast-* 2 pieces of wholemeal toast (HEb) 2 eggs (free) flora light spread (?syns)
*Lunch-* Apple as I was full from breakfast but I may have a tomato mugshot in a minute (free)
*Tea-* Pizza Topped Chicken & Chips (Chicken fillet (free) chopped tomatoes (free) reduced fat cheddar (HEa) SW chips (free) beans (free) side salad (free)

I wouldn't usually have the salad as I want mybeans but I'm tryna do the whole fill your plate with a 1/3 of super free foods thing, only I guess this will be fill a 1/4 :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

EternalRose said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share this pic of all my awards I have earnt in 5 weeks of going to SW :happydance: :cool:
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/slimmingawardsafter5weeks.jpg
> 
> Oh well done hun, thats amazing. :happydance::happydance: Matthew put my slimmer of the week certifcate on the fridge as well. I feel so proud of myself..:blush::blush:Click to expand...

It was my OH idea to put them up where I could see them so when I have a bad day they are there to remind me I can do it :D


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I've just made myself a lovely giant Swiss roll :) 0.5 syns for the whole thing but I added jam, so this ones 3 syns. Pic on my fb xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

kayleigh&bump said:


> I've just made myself a lovely giant Swiss roll :) 0.5 syns for the whole thing but I added jam, so this ones 3 syns. Pic on my fb xx

OOO can you post the recipe,please?


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Amy lee 

Well im well pissed off! got on my digi scales this morning an weighed 14.9 which is DEFFO wrong! lol. Then went to get on them again an they packed up.
went to boots after work an they were out of order!!!
Really wanted to know how i have done today! in work all day tomorrow and out 2moz nite so wont get a chance to weigh this wk now! really gutted.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks AQ.

I have just finished eating that Pizza topped chicken from the SW magazinewith chips, beans and salad and it was honestly the nicest thing I have ever eaten.


----------



## Blah11

Hello everyone :D Welcome AL!

I've had an ok day but I'm slacking on the fruit and veg :dohh:

Had 2 mullers, 2 alpen bars, a baked pot, half a sweet pot and tuna mayo :shrug:

Pro have fruit later.

I'm nervous about WI as I've not been exercising. I have stupid shin splints :(


----------



## Amy-Lea

What day is your weigh in, Blah? x


----------



## Blah11

Monday :) I like doing things on a fresh week lol


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh my gosh, Lliena! That's amazing, especially in just five weeks! :D

Welcome Amy Lea!


I'm just making the SW lasagne. I was rather proud of myself today, I had a couple of hours to kill in town while Lucas was seeing his Dad, so I went for a coffee. I bypassed all the lovely flavoured coffees and cakes and went for an Americano and bowl of fresh fruit! :happydance:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Here's the recipe for the Swiss roll girlies :)

Syn free roulade

FRUIT ROULADE - 0.5 SYN FOR THE WHOLE CAKE

a lady from my group made this roulade and fetched it in it was gorgeous.

1 TUB QUARK
4 EGGS
1 TSP BAKING POWDER
4 TBSP SWEETNER (I ADDED LOT MORE LOL)
VANILLA ESSENCE (OR ANY)
FRESH FRUIT

SEPERATE THE EGGS

ADD THE YOLK, HALF THE QUARK,*
BAKING POWDER, SWEETNER AND ESSENCE INTO A BOWL, WHISK TOGETHER AND SET ASIDE.*

WHISK EGG WHITE TILL STIFF. WHISK HALF INTO THE MIXTURE THEN FOLD IN OTHER HALF.

USING A SWISS ROLL TIN SPRAY WITH FRY LIGHT ( I PUT GREASPROOF PAPER IN FIRST THE SPRAY SO DOESNT STICK) POUR THE MIXTURE IN AND BAKE AT*
180 FOR 15 - 20 MINUTES. LEAVE TO COOL

IN A DISH ADD REMAINING QUARK ,SWEETNER, AND ESSENCE AND MIX TOGETHER.*

REMOVE THE CAKE FROM TIN WHEN COOL SPREAD THE QUARK EVENLY, ADD FINELY CHOPPED FRUIT (STRAWBERRY AND BANANA MY FAVE). ROLL THE CAKE FROM ONE END. SLICE TO SERVE.*

THE WHOLE CAKE IS ONLY HALF A SYN AND THATS THE BAKING POWDER. CAN ALSO ADD CHOC OPTIONS SACHET FOR FLAVOURING. WHEN THE CAKE COMES OUT OF THE OVEN IT WILL HAVE RISEN LOADS BUT WILL GO VERY FLAT WHEN COOL LOL I THOUGHT IT HAD GONE WRONG FIRST TIME I MADE IT BUT WAS LOVELY.*


----------



## firstprincess

Wow I haven't logged on since Wed eve and its gone crazy!

Welcome Amy Lea, Im Wishing and Shampain.

Well done to al the girls on their losses. Those of you that have been poorly or not on plan 100 percent on plan this week - well done too, cos you have still done well.

Good willpower too girls... Kate on that fruit and americano and Reedy on leaving those treats! I also resisted mcdonalds today and had my leftover casserole with 2 slices of nimble. And then this eve had dins in tesco cafe and chose a baked potato with salad and tuna mayo - no idea on how much mayo so gonna guess 4 syns.

Lliena - wow! well done. mine is now 2 slimmer of the week and my 7lbs sticker - even though i have lost 14.5lbs i wont get my sticker for a bit cos i lost the first 6lbs online!

Keep up the good work girls xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks for the welcomes :D

Just having a bag of malteasers with a cup of tea (9.5) & had skips after my tea (4.5) so accompanying my spread (0.5) I have used *14.5 syns* today but I had a nice treat and it's Friday :happydance: Had 11 yesterday so never went right up to my limit so I don't feel too bad.

Been invited for pub lunch with my friends tomorrow so gunna have an extra easy day and have a steak, jacket potato and salad. Wonder how many syns would be in a serving of peppercorn sauce?! For tea I am going to attempt the Chicken tikka masala out of the magazine , quorn for Darren but meat for me as I really enjoyed my chicken tonight; I'm turning into a carnivore again :rofl:

Darren has used the same amount of syns today as me too, so he is sticking to it too :happydance: I just know he will end up losing more than me and I will cry :haha: Oh yeah, don't think I mentioned in here, just my journal..my OH Darren joined class with me too, which is making me more determined as he isn't taking me off track!

Wow..essay! Get used to it..:winkwink:


----------



## Rachael1981

Sounds like things are going well Amy-Lea!

My OH Ian does SW too. He goes to group and I don't, but with us both doing it together it makes it a lot easier as we can eat the same things and we don't have to worry about taking the other off track - which I kept doing before I decided to get back into it on Tuesday :blush:

Today I've had:

Breakfast: Huge bowl of fruit topped with a Muller Light (All Free)
Dinner: Cous Cous Mugshot (2 Syns) and 2 Alpen Light bars (healthy b)
Tea: Chicken and SW chips (All Free)

Wispa and apple as a snack, and 250ml glass of milk for my healthy a :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

Do you find that your OH loses more than you even though you have similar diets?! All the men in groups I've been lose like 5-7lb a week and I'm like :shock:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'll let you know in a few weeks! I've only got back on plan (I did SW last year for 2 months) on Tuesday. I'll be weighing myself next Tuesday to see how I've done. OH went to group last night and put 3lb on :shock:

We also still live apart right now, moving in together in 2 months, so during the week we won't necessarily eat the same things. And the reason for his gain was the weekend we spent in Edinburgh last weekend :dohh:


----------



## firstprincess

Aw, I think its lovely your both doing it with your OH's. Really good support and trying not to kick each other off track.

My OH is useless, he loves junk food and eats like a pig! Makes it very difficult to eat healthy when the fridge is full of junk.

So I have decided to cook SW only and if he doesnt like it, er make ur own!
x


----------



## Rachael1981

Good theory firstprincess, no point cooking 2 meals. And like you said, if he doesn't like it, then he can make his own!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yeah it's really getting my OH down. When we got together he was 13stone and FARRRRR too thin because he is 6ft5' and he worked at a football club so was playing at least a few games a day! Now he works in a school as a SWO and is 17st9' luckily for him and his height he isn't 'fat' his face and belly have just gone a bit chubby but nothing drastic. So he is getting on this diet with me and we he is looking for a job as a PE teacher instead now as he is nearing the end of his degree thingimibob.


----------



## Reedy

Welcome Amy-lea x 

My DH isnt doing SW but he is making a few changes with me like sweetner instead of sugar in tea & having poached eggs rather than fried & using frylight instead of oil x 

My mum made an Eton Mess last week from the new Jamie Oliver 30 minute meals book & it got me thinking that you could easily have it on SW x 
Heres my recipe for it x 

2 mini tesco meringue nests - 1.5syns 
1 Strawberry Mullerlight Yoghurt
Strawberries 
mush it up & you have Eton Mess for 1.5syns yummy x 

Today I've had 
B) 28g Sultana Bran & milk (HEb)
L) Tin of spaghetti hoops
D) 2 Birds eye waffles, 2 poached eggs & beans (total 5 syns for waffles)
snacks - a pear, shape zero yoghurt & a sugar free jelly x 

Shopping came today & got lots of yummy fruit - pineapple, apples, oranges, Bananas & got some pears left over too x


----------



## Rachael1981

I actually weigh more than my OH now, although to look at us you'd say he weighed more. I hold my weight well, and I'm a size 18 which considering my weight is really good. OH is 17st 6 I think right now, and his clothes are actually big on me (I nick his t-shirts and hoodies regularly when I'm slobbing about the house :haha:)


----------



## Blah11

My OH wouldn't do SW either :( He doesn't really need to diet anyway, just give up the beer!


----------



## Amy-Lea

That's what Darren needs to do switch his pints and Vodbull to Vodka & diet coke.

I however have bottles of WKD which are 13 1/2 syns a bottle :dohh: I start off on Vodka and Diet Lemo in the pub but in town they don't have diet lemo and then it gets busy so I get bottles to save me spilling it :( I HATE vodka and diet coke too. I was also shocked to discover vodka was syn'd :shock: deffo wont be counting on a night out!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

My oh does SW with me too :) he doesn't really need to lose any weight, so follows it a little more loosely than I do, but it's great to do it together for the support :thumbup:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wellll I'm coming down with a cold :(

Lucas has it, my mum caught it and now I can feel it coming on. I hate being ill! My mum has gone tooootally off track while she's been sick though - I am vowing not to!! I can't afford to after last week.
Sooo I've just been in the kitchen and made a BIIIGGG pan of chicken noodle soup - it's so yummy! I even put some chilli and a bit of mustard powder in, just for a bit of oomph while I'm not well :D

If anyone wants me, I'll be huddled up under my duvet :cold:


----------



## Rachael1981

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I agree, it does make it easier if your OH does it with you. Ant is doing it more or less to a T with me. He's been quite surprised how nice the food it and Ive converted him onto quorn sausages:thumbup: I only buy quorn sausages now.


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah Jac Quor sausages are nicer than the lowfat syn free ones in my opinion. And they are usually on offer somewhere.

Aw Kate, hope you feel better soon. Chicken soup should help.

I hae started my day with a mass clear up! And now just sitting down for a cup of tea and spaghetti on 2 slices of nimble. Nom Nom.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hello! I've just joined up to slimming world online this morning, and am feeling pretty optimistic. I'm 12 stone currently, and my target is 9st 4. I'm veggie, so from what I understand I'll be on the green or extra easy plan all the time? I've just done an online food shop, which will be delivered tomorrow, and I'm surprised actually at all the things you can eat freely. Fingers crossed this will work! :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Welcome! I would say you'll be doing Green days mainly if you're a veggie.

The amount of Free foods shocked me when I first started SW. I have to say I love it because I'm never hungry, which is a big help in stopping me reaching for the junk to snack on :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Green it is then! You know, I've just made lunch, and I looked up what I was going to have (beans on toast) but as we only have white bread in at the moment, at a shocking 8 syns per slice (!!!!), I made beans with pasta and a huuuuuge pile of salad instead, and apparently that all counts as free food. And the bowl is piled higher than my normal dinner bowl! I could seriously get used to this!

I think I will have to stock up on tiny chocolate bars though, as chocolate is my one massive vice...maybe if I allow myself a freddo a day that'd be fine. Is there anything that has less syns than a freddo?


----------



## Rachael1981

Not sure. I can't live without my chocolate so I have a Wispa each day - that's 11 syns :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have been in the pub today for lunch with the girls; I resisted a starter while everyone else had one I just sipped my diet coke constantly haha I got a steak (free) jacket potato (free) peppercorn sauce (4.5syns) and then I had half of a pudding with my friend (rasberry eton mess) I have no idea how many syns that will be but hoping it's under 10.5 that I have remaining.

For tea I am going to have salad, jacket potato & beans (free) wont have used HEb today but I will have a cup of tea before bed for a bit of my HEa milk allowance!

Everyone was drinking wine and kopperberg and I stayed on the diet coke, then we all decided to go it, but now I'm home and thinking I'm gunna let them down, it's my first week and 4 syns per vodka is baaad as I will have loads and when I'm drunk I'll end u[p on wkds and go through maccies on way home :rofl: really must resist for my first week. Hopefully I can drag them out next week.


----------



## becs0375

Hello girlies!! 
Having a weekend off plan, I feel I need to enjoy some lushious calorie filled foods!! Be back to plan on Monday!!


----------



## firstprincess

Welcome Mrs Eleflump. Will look into the low syn choccies for ya. My friend has a choc from the celebrations tin every day .... they are tiny so its just enough for a taste. I cope with a options hot choc every now and then cos they are only 2 syns - and when u havent had any for a while its like choc overkill! they taste sooooooo sweet!

Becs - we all need an off plan time, enjoy!

xx


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Amy Lea - that lunch sounds yummy and you should be ok for syns. You can be flexible with them and still lose weight.

Me today...

HEA milk in tea
HEB nimble x 2 and spaghetti - brekkie
lunch - jacket potato with cottage cheese pineapple and salad
dinner - salad and butternut squash rissotto and a shape zero

gonna snack on fruit now xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Mrs Eleflump .... a freddo is 5 syns! A curly wurly is only 6 for the whole thing! and if u freze em they take ages to eat.... nom nom .xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks FirstPrincess!

The other thing I like is the boots shapers strawberry nougat bars, I looked them up and they're only 4 syns, woohoo! :D

When you're making a recipe from scratch, e.g. I made 'cheesy bean burgers' from the BBC good food website, how do you work out what's what? Do you just add all the ingredients to your food diary, or do you need to find out the nutritional info? Probably a silly question, but I'm not sure!


----------



## Blah11

Another crap day!

Mullerlight and alpen bar
SW chips
4 slices of french bread with ham and 2 vienesse whirls :dohh:
chicken and potatoes and peppers

:( I hope I STS on Monday.


----------



## Amy-Lea

It's only really your bread you've done bad on isn't it, surely the whirls will go in your syns and the rest will fit into a extra easy day?

I doubt it will of done much harm :hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah Blah that sounds ok - you should still be in your syns. There are a few of us suffering at the mo. I just splurged on another mullerlight and a hi fi bar at 6 syns .... and craving everything in my cupboards!

Mrs Eleflump I just work out what is free and what needs to be syned and record that. I used to write every ingredient down - but sometimes its just crazy! So after a while I just write what I ate ie - creamy mushroom pasta - all sf or f and then what is syns in the syn column.

I love those yoghurt bars too - glad they are only a few syns. 

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Oh and Mrs Eleflump.... if you use the syn calculator online to work out something from nutritional info it wont take into account that anything in it is free or superfree food so will make these syns too.

For example my pasta dish would be about 30 syns! But all I needed to syn was the parmesan because the rest of the ingredients are free.

xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies :flower:

I've come to bed to ignore the Whispa's in the fridge that are screaming 'Eat me, Eat me' :nope:...Im starving and I need to go shopping as there is only naughty stuff left in the house!

Has anyone got any idea's for some low syn, or free....snacks? Apart from fruit and Mullerlights :dohh:

Blah, I think you will be fine :hugs: at least you are counting what you are eatiung, rather than just thinking 'bugger it' and gong mad, like I do :dohh:

Hope everyone is well

Lora xxxxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lora - a brill snack idea someone at work gave me is green beans. Get the whole ones frozen, throw a bit of soy sauce on them and let them defrost. They're yummy! Or mugshots, some of them are free. Or syn-free chips! Yum!


----------



## EternalRose

So I have had a bit of a funny tummy..this week..:wacko: scales don't seem to be moving so i guess it seems to he holding onto my fluids. I've done no exercise since wednesday. Having a real down day, this dieting lark is hard.


----------



## Lliena

Don't weigh yourself everyday hun, yesterday mine said I was 3lb heavier than today! Just stick to once a week weigh ins otherwise seeing it not move for a day or two might mke you want to be bad cos you think its not working whereas if you weighed yourself once a week and saw it going down it keeps you on track :hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Afternoon girls. What are we all going to be eating tomorrow then?! 3 course meal for Valentines?


----------



## Blah11

valentines day? what's that?!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Blah11 said:


> valentines day? what's that?!

:rofl: a sham, that what it is.. a big money maker day haha

I thought I would add a starter and a desert so that I wasn't a complete bah humbug! Not going out or swapping pressies etc :haha:


----------



## Blah11

my OH is lucky if he gets a hug :rofl:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm lucky if I get a hug which is why I am going to spin this into a date night now so I get guaranteed :sex: :rofl:

D is at the football so just tea for me and Hallie today; going to have mash, quorn sausages, peas, carrots and gravy with mint sauce :munch:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

No valentines stuffs for us, hubby doesn't like 'hallmark holidays', lol!

Doing good today, got a shock when I weighed my sultana bran for my healthy extra breakfast this morning though, 28g looks like nothing compared to the mahoosive pile I usually have (and here I wondered why I was fat?!)! 

Had that, with some of my milk allowance, a little tin of spaghetti hoops on 2x slices wholemeal bread (after a 1km swim, woohoo!), an apple, and a random lunch of 2 poached eggs, a pile of new potatoes, and some mangetout and baby sweetcorn. So currently sitting on no syns all day yet :)

Question is, what to have for dinner tonight??

I do have another question...if we have a homepride pasta bake (tomato + herbs), it says it's 25 1/2 syns. That's for the whole 500g jar, right? So if I only eat 1/4 of what we make, I can put 1/4 of the syns manually into my food diary? And do I count the mozzarella on top of that (e.g. as healthy extra), or is it included in the syns? Argh! So confused! Thank you ladies for answering all my clueless questions...I want to make sure I do this right! :D


----------



## EternalRose

Having a Chinese tonight, been depressed all day. Not even going to bother going for my weigh in on Wednesday.


----------



## Amy-Lea

EternalRose said:


> Having a Chinese tonight, been depressed all day. Not even going to bother going for my weigh in on Wednesday.

Get a chicken chow mein and soft noodles sure thats not too bad. Pick ya self back up and have 3 more good days before weigh in can easily shift a few lbs by then :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks Amy-Lea...no Im having wine as well...:dohh::haha: Im just having a real down day..I get them from time to time. I should be ok and back on track tomorrow, but I am not expecting a loss this week. xx


----------



## becs0375

I have had what I wanted today, going back on plan tomorrow but not going to WI this week!!


----------



## Blah11

Well I've been a bit crap AGAIN. WI tomorrow too :dohh:

mullerlight and alpen bar
2 pancakes :dohh:
another yogurt
steak pie without the pastry, beans and SW chips.


----------



## EternalRose

Ok maybe the damage might be minimal..Im having spare ribs with chicken chow mein, no wine. Im still over for today though..Blah your day sounds fine to me..x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm so proud of myself, I know it's only been 4 days on plan for me but I've usually well given in by now. My sunday night binge has gone from a takeaway, 2 bags of crisps, 2 chocolate bars & a bag of skittles to this..


Spoiler
https://i56.tinypic.com/2942ssi.jpg
:happydance: I willllll do this!


----------



## Blah11

Glad its not just me who uses the babys spoons LOL


----------



## Amy-Lea

Blah11 said:


> Glad its not just me who uses the babys spoons LOL

:rofl: the cinderella one is mine, she has belle! lmao but yes it is a kiddy spoon haha


----------



## Lliena

Mrs Eleflump said:


> No valentines stuffs for us, hubby doesn't like 'hallmark holidays', lol!
> 
> Doing good today, got a shock when I weighed my sultana bran for my healthy extra breakfast this morning though, 28g looks like nothing compared to the mahoosive pile I usually have (and here I wondered why I was fat?!)!
> 
> Had that, with some of my milk allowance, a little tin of spaghetti hoops on 2x slices wholemeal bread (after a 1km swim, woohoo!), an apple, and a random lunch of 2 poached eggs, a pile of new potatoes, and some mangetout and baby sweetcorn. So currently sitting on no syns all day yet :)
> 
> Question is, what to have for dinner tonight??
> 
> I do have another question...if we have a homepride pasta bake (tomato + herbs), it says it's 25 1/2 syns. That's for the whole 500g jar, right? So if I only eat 1/4 of what we make, I can put 1/4 of the syns manually into my food diary? And do I count the mozzarella on top of that (e.g. as healthy extra), or is it included in the syns? Argh! So confused! Thank you ladies for answering all my clueless questions...I want to make sure I do this right! :D

Hun the bread would have to be sinned as you used your HEa and HEb on cereal in the morning :)

You would have to syn the cheese if you had milk for your HEA that day and yeah you divide the total syns of the jar in to 4 portions :)

Your only allowed one of the things from each healthy extra each day eg A's-milk,cheese, etc B's-bread,cereal,rivitas etc.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Hope everyone had a good wkend.
I have been right off track over the wkend! Had chicken kebab with chips an a slice garlic bread on fri cos i was pissed off over not being able to be weighed... then sat we had some sweets in work and then more sweets when got home cos dh and his friend were eating them aswell... then we went to liverpool for a night out for my friend's birthday and had a LOT of vodka... an had happy meal at maccys today.
Been very bad. back on track from tomorrow tho. I dnt knw what i managed to lose by fri gone but i would imagine it would of been 4lb or so? I will get weighed this fri now so hope to have least lost a few lb even after such a bad wkend cos of a probable good loss the previous wk, if it can work like that...

As regards Valentines day, my dh goes back to work tomorrow intill fri so we will have some eggs and toast for brekky and open eachothers cards etc, an thats about it. We will have a belated valentines on fri when dh comes home. I am going to cook a syn free roast and light some candles etc  xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Ha Ha, were all swerving off track this weekend! lol! I had 2 alpen lights bars for brekkie, mug shot for lunch and a huge serving of beef casserole with pasta for dins followed by a mullerlight. nom nom. 

alpen bars heb
milk in drink hea

xxx


----------



## becs0375

I have had cake, chocolate etc!!! Tbh I feel a bit sick now but it was lush!!! Just taken some frozen berries out the freezer for my brekkie in the morning, plan my meals for the week! Back on plan tomorrow!!


----------



## Blah11

i'm gonna find this week coming hard. I'm off work so will be out for lunch lots and having coffee etc :roll:


----------



## firstprincess

Blah11 said:


> i'm gonna find this week coming hard. I'm off work so will be out for lunch lots and having coffee etc :roll:

Blah just stay on plan when you can and syn what you use, u dont usually syn much so think you will be ok, prob STS. 

Happy Valentines Day Girls! Hope you have good ones. :kiss::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Blah11

Well just had WI :shock:













I lost 4.6lbs :happydance: No idea how :rofl: And I still don't notice a difference :dohh: So happy though, only 0.2lbs away from 1st lost :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm just waiting for my ASDA delivery to come. I am soooo hungry but don't wanna make something and tuck in then have to open the door to get all the shopping in!

Happy Valentine's day all!xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Blah11 said:


> Well just had WI :shock:
> 
> I lost 4.6lbs :happydance: No idea how :rofl: And I still don't notice a difference :dohh: So happy though :)


Bloody hell, well done!!!:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Eurgh didnt have a good weekend either :dohh: had a chinese saturday night :cloud9: although DH & i shared one rather than having a full one to myself 
Then saturday my nieces made chocolate crispy cakes & I had 2 on saturday & 2 on sunday they were just too nice to resist lol x 

Oh and for Valentines day DH has bought me a big box of Thorntons :dohh: lol the thought was there bless him but could really have done with flowers instead lol x well I cant let them go to waste so i shall treat myself to 1 a day maybe 2 depending on the syn value, any idea on that one ladies??

Just found out that there is another Zumba class starting near me on a wednesday night so going to be doing it twice a week now :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

how mny cals per choc?


----------



## Reedy

Blah11 said:


> how mny cals per choc?

Thats what i want to know Blah but I suppose it varies between each choc x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've lost my magazine and tonights dinner was from there :shock: I can't seem to find it on slimming world online does anybody have the recipe for the Tuscan pasta/rigatoni xx


----------



## Reedy

Amy I have the mag at home x what time you planning on starting dinner because I'm at work at the minute & then going to asda so might not get chance to post till about 4.30pm??

Well done on the weight loss Blah thats fab :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'll be starting it around then Reedy so if you could it would be fantastic. Hopefully I will find it by then, hoping OH hasn't binned it!!


----------



## firstprincess

Well done Blah! Whoop! x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I found the magazine shoved under the couch :blush: Thanks for your offer though Reedy xx


----------



## becs0375

Well done Blah, thats fantastic!!!

Done my Sainsburys shop, off out for a walk in a bit, going to put Hope in her sling, bit of weight training lol!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Blah- well done hun! that's a fab loss x

Reedy- My SW leader used to say count a thorntons choc as 1.5 syns per choc. Enjoy!

ER- Hows it going?

Hello to everyone else and happy valentines day!
My dh has gone back to work now, but we exchanged cards this morning an the card he got me is amazing! its a art deco one of a woman in a red dress and a man in a black tux cos that's what colours we wore to get married  He has excelled himself this yr! lol. Also got a really cute little westie teddy with a heart in its mouth saying "i love you" and he dropped his friend at the station and came back with burger king for brekky in bed... not sw friendly but was bloody lovely.
That's my naughty days done now. Enjoyed the blow out and back to reality and weight loss now! taking into account what i could of lost last wk an how naughty iv been this wk, i am hoping to see a 3-4lb loss on fri. Fingers x'd! Il be lucky tho xxx


----------



## Reedy

Glad you found it amy, they have some fab recipes in there x 

AQ- thanks for that, haven't had any syns today so i be eating around 13 chocs lol x 
What a lovely card from your dh, that's really thoughtful x


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Lliena said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> No valentines stuffs for us, hubby doesn't like 'hallmark holidays', lol!
> 
> Doing good today, got a shock when I weighed my sultana bran for my healthy extra breakfast this morning though, 28g looks like nothing compared to the mahoosive pile I usually have (and here I wondered why I was fat?!)!
> 
> Had that, with some of my milk allowance, a little tin of spaghetti hoops on 2x slices wholemeal bread (after a 1km swim, woohoo!), an apple, and a random lunch of 2 poached eggs, a pile of new potatoes, and some mangetout and baby sweetcorn. So currently sitting on no syns all day yet :)
> 
> Question is, what to have for dinner tonight??
> 
> I do have another question...if we have a homepride pasta bake (tomato + herbs), it says it's 25 1/2 syns. That's for the whole 500g jar, right? So if I only eat 1/4 of what we make, I can put 1/4 of the syns manually into my food diary? And do I count the mozzarella on top of that (e.g. as healthy extra), or is it included in the syns? Argh! So confused! Thank you ladies for answering all my clueless questions...I want to make sure I do this right! :D
> 
> Hun the bread would have to be sinned as you used your HEa and HEb on cereal in the morning :)
> 
> You would have to syn the cheese if you had milk for your HEA that day and yeah you divide the total syns of the jar in to 4 portions :)
> 
> Your only allowed one of the things from each healthy extra each day eg A's-milk,cheese, etc B's-bread,cereal,rivitas etc.Click to expand...

Nooooononono, I'm sure that's not right! I'm using the online food diary, and I'm on green every day, and it says I can have two HEa and two HEb each day - there is space for two in the diary! Please tell me this is correct and the diary is not wrong!

Other than that, thanks for the info on the sauce :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^ You do get two of each healthy extra on green :)
I think most of us are on EE so it gets confusing :lol:

Well done Blah! That's a fab loss :D

Happy Valentines Day everyone!! :happydance:Well I'm single again aren't I so I'm sitting here in the lovely new bracelet I bought myself and drinking some Options hot choc from my new heart-shaped mug :lol:


----------



## firstprincess

Happy Valentines Kate - enjoy your evening with Lucas. Megan has eaten her body weight in choc today! So I dont feel the need to eat any! xxx

Food today...

Mullerlight for brekkie
2x nimble wholemeal with a scrape of mayo (1 syn) and tuna, 3 satsuma for lunch
Pizza topped chicken (cheese HEB) for dinner with SW chips and a spoonfull of ketchup (1 syn).
And a shape zero. Also had 2 cups of tea today with milk so (2 syns). And gonna have a hot choc in bit possibly so another 2 syns. 

So 6 syns today... eek!

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Blah, knew you would lose a lot, you exercise like its going out of fashion:rofl: 

Well my lovely Matthew, has planned a special evening for us tonight. He had the table in the lounge all laid out, got roses, and gifts and champagne. So excited, but worried about syns!!! It says in my book, champagne is 4 syns for 100 mls or something. But he has bought sparkly rose, is that 4 syns because its like champagne? Oh and is steak free, he is going to cut the fat off it. 

We are having melted chocolate and strawberries as well..this week has soooo been a non starter for weight loss I just know it.


----------



## EternalRose

Kate&Lucas said:


> ^^ You do get two of each healthy extra on green :)
> I think most of us are on EE so it gets confusing :lol:
> 
> Well done Blah! That's a fab loss :D
> 
> Happy Valentines Day everyone!! :happydance:Well I'm single again aren't I so I'm sitting here in the lovely new bracelet I bought myself and drinking some Options hot choc from my new heart-shaped mug :lol:

Happy Valentines day hun xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Kate, good to know I was on the right track! I suppose it must get confusing if everyone's on different plans...maybe I'll add it to my siggy :haha:

Today so far:

Sultana bran (HEb1) & milk (part of HEa1), with lots of tropical fruit and a sliced banana on top for breakfast

An apple, peach fat-free activia (1/2 syn), and fun-size maltesers (5 syns) for morning tea-break

Baked potato with beans, cottage cheese and salad for lunch

Hartleys no-added-sugar raspberry jelly (1/2 syn) for afternoon tea-break

And probably pasta with mushrooms and a fromage-frais type sauce for dinner :D

Does this sound ok-ish? I know I'm well within my syns for the day, but does the quantity of everything else sound right? I have a HUGE appetite!

Oh, and hubby brought home a teddy bear for me :D He got enough sales at work to be able to pick something from a valentines-themed giveaway thing, and the choices were a bottle of white wine (which we don't drink, we prefer red), a box of hotel chocolat choccies (which he didn't pick because he knows I can't be trusted around chocolate and he doesn't want to sabotage my diet!), or a rather lovely fuzzy harrods teddy bear :happydance:


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Gosh we all seem to be going off track :blush: I had a really bad weekend too, with an Indian sat night, then a Kfc Sunday! Woooopsie

Cummon girls, let's get our motivation back :hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Mrs Eleflump that sounds fine. The pasta ur having this eve is my favourite ever.... we got it off the sw website and i have it at least once a week now! lol!

Yep ur well within ur syns etc.

ER - Valentines is only once a year. Enjoy ur eve, eat the fat on the steak and enjoy your champagne and choc...... its only one day and u can aim high again next week.

Kayleigh.... lush!

I'm being a pig tonight and just had 2 squares of dark choc and 4 pink and whites.... oh dear. And I still want something 'nice!' xxx


----------



## becs0375

I was good until last night, I really cant seem to get my head into gear this week!! Off for a walk later!!


----------



## Reedy

yesterday was 

B- 28g porrige with milk (HEa)
L - Tin of spaghetti hoops 
D - Steak, jacket potato, cheese (HEa) a smidge of butter 1syn & salad
Snacks - an apple, a shape zero yoghurt, Sugar free jelly and 3 thorntons 4.5syns 

syn total = 5.5 syns 

thats pretty good for me x

Hope you all had a nice night last night girls x


----------



## Blah11

omg girls yday i was awful.

mullerlight
angel delight
2 cupcakes

that's it :shock: Thats the worstest day in history.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yesterday my slimming world 3 course meal with 2 sides went to pot. He ate it but I just couldn't stomach it, as I was annoyed.

So yesterday I ate.

Tomato mugshot
Skittles
French Fries (crisps)
Twirl.

I could kick myself!


----------



## Reedy

Sorry to hear the meal didnt go to plan Amy x why were you annoyed? 
I think we all should just write this week off & start a fresh after WI, most of us have had a pretty bad week this week by the looks of things x


----------



## firstprincess

Yep it all starts again for us after WI .... then asskicking starts kicking in if we misbehave!:grr: :haha:

I ended up eating scrambled egg on toast at gone 10 last night! Terrible! I was soooooooooooooo hungry.

Today has been...

Toast HEB
Soup and a yoghurt
xx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm hoping the damage was minimal as I had hardly used any syns the day before think I had 3 on Sunday. Other than that I've been pretty good this week. I'm eager to get weighed on Wednesday. Hope to god that last night hasn't jepodised a weight loss, I will be mortified if I don't lose my first week.


Today is a green day. I have ate 7 chocolate fingers...:blush: 10.5syns
Jacket potato and beans
and I have just made the Chicken Tikka syn free recipe for tea time. Everything is just marinating now. Will be eating that with some rice and 2 wholemeal pitta bread to use up my B allowance. Will have a cup of tea before bed to use up some HEa.


----------



## africaqueen

Reedy said:


> Sorry to hear the meal didnt go to plan Amy x why were you annoyed?
> I think we all should just write this week off & start a fresh after WI, most of us have had a pretty bad week this week by the looks of things x

Well said Reedy! Most of us have had a shocking wk so think we could all do with a fresh slate after our next WI:winkwink:

I am struggling so much this wk, Think missing WI last wk didnt help matters, and iv been off work 2 days in agony with personal probs. Plus its heartbreaking to watch my mum so ill and choking... very bad times for me right now, but i am still determined to realise my goal of losing weight and having IVF an please god, a baby.
I hope work dont sack me for being off sick this wk. I have only had 2 days sick since aug an i have not had a verbal warning before, so should be ok?
Just cant take anymore stress and money is so tight aswell xxx


----------



## becs0375

AQ, I think when you are having personal problems you just want comfort food, I know I am having problems with my PND and SW is not the first thing on my mind, I just want to feel normal again and not so hormonal and angry! Sorry about your Mum hun, must be tough for you xx

I made cookies and cake today and have had 2 cookies lol!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Becs.
Its so hard emotionally to stick to plan with all this going on, but ultimately i HAVE to do it, or il never become a mother. Lot of pressure but im determined to do it.

Hospital just called and they said im right about being referred to IVF clinic rather than their infertility unit so cancelled appt an Dr receptionist said she will sort out the referral to the IVF clinic asap  so a glimmer of hope an all the mre reason to lose the weight as my bmi has to be 30 to be accepted for NHS treatment xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Right, well already said on fb. This week has been a non starter, told Matthew to hide the scales..as Im getting a bit obsessive with it..:dohh: Wont be weighing this week, as I have STS. Going to really go for it this week, especially with the exercise. Want at least 3-4lbs off by next wed.


----------



## EternalRose

Right girls, who is up for a little challenge to lose 3lbs in 7 days minimum. Exercise will need to be involved but you can do anything. We need to get our mojo back, and I am up for it if anyone else is? Oh and I reccomend buying the 100 extra easy days book. 100 meals planned out, breakfast lunch and dinner. Im starting from page 1. :lol:


----------



## Blah11

I have literally no apetite. I've been up and about since 7.30am and have only had a bowl of pasta to eat and I have no desire to eat at all. It's really odd :\ and if i do eat its just a tiny snack i want.


----------



## africaqueen

I know that i would of STS by fri so from then i am willing to take the challenge to lose at least 3lb. Need my PMA back and as im feeling so depressed this wk, it is very hard.
I am going to write down some menu's from tomorrow and try my best.

We have all gone mad this wk so we can get back ontrack together xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Well I'm back after spending 4 days with my OH, and I've also fallen off the wagon this weekend. We went out and had a roast dinner Sunday, and a Chinese last night too, plus OH bought me a really cute Me to You bear valentines cake, so we ate that too. We did make our own SW chips to go with the chinese though instead of ordering theirs though.

I weighed myself this morning, and unbelievably I have lost 4lbs! Think the weekends naughtiness will catch up with me next Tuesday when I weigh myself though :nope:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

EternalRose said:


> Right girls, who is up for a little challenge to lose 3lbs in 7 days minimum. Exercise will need to be involved but you can do anything. We need to get our mojo back, and I am up for it if anyone else is? Oh and I reccomend buying the 100 extra easy days book. 100 meals planned out, breakfast lunch and dinner. Im starting from page 1. :lol:

I'm in!! Come on Ladies we need to pull it back, we were all doing so well!
Hope everyone is feeling a bit more positive after WI :hugs:

It was WI for me today - 1.5lbs off! Officially I'm not impressed, because I had my 'bad' week last week and I've not gone off it once since, so 1.5lbs is a bit of a disappointment. BUT! I've not been in work so not been excersising at all, AND!! That's my first stone, gone :happydance:

My problem is though, although I weighed less last year (I'm 19st now, I was 18.5 after having Lucas), I've never, since I started dieting at 13, lost more than a stone. In my life. I don't know what happens but either it's not shifted after that or I've gotten bored but that's always been as much as I can do. So I did get a bit worried when the scales showed EXACTLY 1 stone loss, even after I've been good, I felt like the curse had struck again :lol:
But I guess it's more motivation to prove myself wrong!

End of rambling :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Rachael1981 said:


> Well I'm back after spending 4 days with my OH, and I've also fallen off the wagon this weekend. We went out and had a roast dinner Sunday, and a Chinese last night too, plus OH bought me a really cute Me to You bear valentines cake, so we ate that too. We did make our own SW chips to go with the chinese though instead of ordering theirs though.
> 
> I weighed myself this morning, and unbelievably I have lost 4lbs! Think the weekends naughtiness will catch up with me next Tuesday when I weigh myself though :nope:

Wow!! FX'd it stays off for you! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm up for the challenge, though my exercise is limited to walking which I do every day because I have a dog due to back surgery. I'm hoping that will be enough and between that and the change in diet I can lose 3lbs :D


----------



## EternalRose

YAY brilliant, shall we limit a daily syn intake...like no more than 8 syns? Exercise needs to be for at least half hourly daily. We need to make sure we are filling up on superfree foods..for at least one meal a day too.


----------



## EternalRose

I lost 5lbs in one week by sometimes just doing 15 mins exercise in the morning. xx


----------



## EternalRose

Rachael1981 said:


> Well I'm back after spending 4 days with my OH, and I've also fallen off the wagon this weekend. We went out and had a roast dinner Sunday, and a Chinese last night too, plus OH bought me a really cute Me to You bear valentines cake, so we ate that too. We did make our own SW chips to go with the chinese though instead of ordering theirs though.
> 
> I weighed myself this morning, and unbelievably I have lost 4lbs! Think the weekends naughtiness will catch up with me next Tuesday when I weigh myself though :nope:

Well done on losing the 4lbs hun xx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Count me (and Darren :haha: ) in on the 3lbs loss in a week, ER. My first weigh in isn't until tomorrow but as of then I will deffo be aiming for 3lb by the 23rd Feb! :thumbup:
Me and my friend had a pact to lose 7lbs by Sunday 27th Feb (my mums birthday day out) and I lost 2lbs healthy eating and have had this week and next week to lose 5lb! Hopefully I will of lost tomorrow and defo will try for 3lbs if it is a competition :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

EternalRose said:


> Right girls, who is up for a little challenge to lose 3lbs in 7 days minimum. Exercise will need to be involved but you can do anything. We need to get our mojo back, and I am up for it if anyone else is? Oh and I reccomend buying the 100 extra easy days book. 100 meals planned out, breakfast lunch and dinner. Im starting from page 1. :lol:

I'd like to be in on this! It is only my first week, and I don't feel any difference at all yet (I'm resisting weighing myself as I know it won't tell me anything useful)...I'd love to lose a few lbs by Saturday (weigh-in day) but I'm really really worried I won't, as it really does not feel like I'm 'on a diet'! 

I've already done a 1 km swim this week (Sunday), hoping weather will be good enough to get out for at least two runs before Saturday, and another swim Saturday morning!


----------



## firstprincess

I'm up for the challenge!

Well done girls on your losses.

And AQ .... lots of hugs to you and your family xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok, well day 1 will start tomorrow girls. Obviously your all going to do your weigh ins as usual. But this weekly challenge will run until next Wed..We all need to come back and say how our day went, and what we ate and what exercise we did. If you dont like exercise all in one go, I reccomend breaking it up. 15 mins in morning. Then another 15 mins after you put the baby to bed or something and it can really make a difference. 

When you post what you eat, please total up your syns and how many portions of 'spaghetti bolagnaise' you had e.t.c

Maximum 8 syns? (What do you all think about this?)

That still gives room for a kitkat, and some foodie type syns like butter e.t.c


----------



## Amy-Lea

I think I'm gunna go out and get drunk on Saturday and I am limited with exercise due to my knees and back troubles :blush: but I am gunna try being syn free until the weekend and hopefully still be in running for the target of 3lbs. Hopefully a night of dancing on saturday and walking about 2 miles in heels will burn a few vodkas off though!


----------



## EternalRose

Whatever works for you girls....lets burn off that 3lb of fat! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firstprincess

Yep sounds like a plan!


----------



## EternalRose

Well its a day off from college tomorrow, so I am dropping my little girl to the childminders at 8. Going to run down Sainsburys, and do a weekly shop. Come home, sort out ipod...and then go to the gym.

Anyone interested in Couch25k?

https://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/c25k/Pages/couch-to-5k-plan.aspx

Ive downloaded the podcasts, you do 'runs' 3 times a week. Well, walk, run, walk run...it trains you..so that after 9 weeks you will be able to run for half an hour without stopping.

Im starting mine tomorrow.


----------



## Blah11

i might borrow OHs phone and start c25k. im really unfit LOL


----------



## Blah11

also - had another bowl of pasta and a mullerlight. Really don't want my metabolism to slow so gotta keep eating :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

EternalRose, I'm doing something similar to train for my 10K run in the summer, I'm going from nothing to 10K in 6 months, using the run-walk technique at first til I get my fitness back, but as I usually run on my own in the evenings, I don't use earphones, I just go with what my body can handle! I started off doing this 5 years ago when I first took up running and it's an excellent way of improving your progress :D I stopped running for a while due to injury (not running-related), and have only irregularly run for the past 3 years...giving it some welly now though, signing up for a 10K does wonders for your motivation!:haha:

When I was running regularly in 2006 I lost rather a lot of weight - I would thoroughly recommend training for a Race for Life if you want a goal to work towards :happydance:

On an unrelated note, how often would you ladies say a 'flexible syns day' is allowed? Mine and hubby's favourite meal (pasta bake, garlic bread, wine) adds up to about 25 syns, and we're used to having it (without wine if a school night) once a week or so...is this too much? Maybe I should look into different garlic bread, as that seems to be the main culprit...maybe I should buy packs of individual slices so I can have just one or two rather than a half-baguette?!


----------



## EternalRose

I used to love running firstprincess, but now I have lost all my fitness completely. I have bookmarked the race for life. Will definately do that, and book a race after my 9 weeks is up..:flower:


----------



## Blah11

Once a week flexisyn day sounds fine to me :)


----------



## africaqueen

I will be doing the 3lb challenge starting fri for me as thats my wi an i will be weighing in next fri or i get obsessive with the scales! lol.

I will be using my wii fit for 30 mins a day as my exercise. I hoping for a STS on fri as i have been a pig this wk :-( just finished off some coconut mushrooms and no sweets coming in house now, so back on plan frm tomorrow, hoping for STS on fri and then doing my challenge! woop woop xxx


----------



## becs0375

ER that sounds like a plan!! I am up for it!! I would like to have the same week I had at my first WI!! Lost 6lbs!! I really need to get into gear!! I am back into my walking now so I have no excuse!!!

LETS GET THIS FAT OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

The chicken tikka masala tasted nice but I think it was a bit too powdery, I need to make it more saucey next time.

Also Eliflump, garlic bread is my weakness. I have been using wholemeal baps cut in half out of my healthy extra and just syning some flora light and mixing garlic salt in with it and grilling! Fabulous, just liek a nice garlic ciabatta/bread, put a bit of cheese out of HEa too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I'll have to try that, Amy-Lea, thanks!

Argh, I am so stupid! I woke up feeling pretty good, so I thought, why not just hop on the scales quickly? And I know I've only been doing SW for 4 days (this is my 5th starting now) and I haven't even lost an ounce! I'm so frustrated, thought I might have started to lose a bit by now? I've been so good all week :(


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^ Nooo! Worst thing to do is weigh yourself in between! It's so disheartening. Plus your weight can fluctuate. Hope there is a loss for WI :D

Well I've had this morning:
Half a tub of blueberries
2 eggs fried in frylight with 4 Ryvita (HEB)
2 black coffees

Ooh that sounds a lot! But I have been up since 4.30am :lol::coffee:


----------



## Blah11

I've gained since Monday haha My bowels havent moved though :growlmad: I might start taking fibogel or something.


----------



## Reedy

1lb loss again for me this week which I'm happy with seeing as I had a not so good week & it means i've hit the half stone loss mark :happydance:
Its really given me the motivation to get my backside in gear this week x 
I will try my hardest for the challenge but exercise is difficult for me as I work mornings & DH works shifts so its trying to do it around Finley x 
Now the weather is a bit better might start going out for long walks again x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Our first weigh in today, I am soooooo scared!! I hope I have lost something, Darren has definatley as you can tell on his face already! Please please please lose at least 2lbs! I am wishing the day away, come on 6pm!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good luck AL!


----------



## Lliena

1 and half off today for me :D


----------



## Reedy

Well done Lliena & Good Luck Amy x

Oooh just thought I'd post the tomato & basil soup I make - completely syn free (correct me if I'm wrong) 
1 onion , chopped 
1 carrot , grated 
1 garlic clove , crushed 
Frylight
1 tin chopped tomatoes 
200ml vegetable stock 
a handful basil , chopped 
1 chopped stick celery

Cook the onion, carrot, celery and crushed garlic in the frylight, until softened. Add the tinned tomatoes and vegetable stock. Simmer for 15 minutes. 
Whizz in a blender & add the chopped basil. 

Its really tasty too x


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: Hiya can I please join?
I`m Angel and joined SW on 19/1/11
we usually weigh in on a wednesday, but I havent been well enough to go this week, so god knows what I weigh now! ... last weigh in 10st 12..
so i hope its gone down.. 
I made their lovely chicken curry last night..
:thumbup: Good luck ladies xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi and welcome angelcake :flower: My starting weight was 10 stone 10 so we are similar, I have my 2nd WI tonight!

I lost 3.5 lb first week, i feel I've deffo lost this week, feel a bit thinner lol.

Reedy, that sounds lovely will give that a go. I made one similar a while back, but using fresh tomatoes, and also frying some smoked bacon with the onion and carrot, was gorgeous.

Good Luck for anyone having a WI tonight xxxxx


----------



## Blah11

well done and welcome girls :)

GL Amy-lea i'm sure you've lost!

so far today I've had a muller and a small bowl of pasta. I woke up with a sore throat and lumpy glands which is prob why ive not been hungry. feelings more back to normal today though. dunno whats for tea ut OH took mince out the freezer this morning so guess its chilli or spag bol.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I made weetabix this morning with aa hand full of summer fruits and they were too tangy so I've not ate anything. It's 3pm now so I mayaswell hold out until 6pm for weigh in then have a big fat chippy :rofl: then back on for tomorrow morning for the 3lb target :bodyb:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Reedy and Lliena WELL DONE on losses! woop woop x x

Amy-lea- good luck for WI later hun x

Angel cake- welcome an good luck! x

Hi to everyone else. I have tried to be good today. I had no brekky except for a cuppa. Had egg an cress shop bought sandwich with no mayo or spread an on wholemeal bread. Few chicken tikka bites on sticks... then i had a strawberry yogurt thing at my parents. Not low fat but tasty... For snacks i have had a apple an a orange. For tea i am making cajun chicken with sw chips, baby spinach, roasted carrots and onions and tomatoes. For dessert i am making choc cupcakes for dh(he is coming home for tonight so having our belated valentines day meal) i will only have 1 cupcake. DH will eat the rest and im giving some to mum an dad ;-) I have decorated the table with mini heart chocs too and gonna light candles and have a nice hr before the match starts! lol xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Well done on your losses girls, brilliant.

I'm not going to WI tonight, im poorly :nope:

Me today...

40 mins walking 

HEA milk.

Breakfast... Vegetable Sushi (i know odd!) 1 syn?

Lunch... Homemade veg and bean soup and 2 slices of nimble (heb)

Dinner... Extra Lean Steak, with jacket potato and salad.

Pud... Fruit and Yoghurt.

How is the challenge going girls?
xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:happydance::happydance::happydance: well done girls
thankyou for your welcomes.. 
Africa how are you hun?? I remember you from another thread.. xx


----------



## africaqueen

angelcake71 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: well done girls
> thankyou for your welcomes..
> Africa how are you hun?? I remember you from another thread.. xx

I am ok thx hun.
Still going! lol. Waiting to have IVF when i have lost the weight.

How r u?

I am doing the challenge from fri as that is my WI and i start getting obsessive with the scales if i weigh earlier! plus just bought some new ones so dont want to break those too from going on an off them. haha.

I am hoping to have STS or lost a lb on fri as had a baaad wk:blush:
Will do challenge from fri tho and hope to lose at LEAST 3lb but hoping for 4lb cos really going to be good this coming wk:happydance:

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Sounds good AQ. xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Argh I'm scared, weigh in at 6...1 hour and 10 minutes to go! I am shitting it. I have tried really hard and only had one bad day but If I add all the syns up for the week I am under the 105 syns for the week so fingers crossed.

I am absolutely starving having only ate one mouthful of breakfast which I spat back out :blush: but I must wait now for this last hour. Going to get some soft noodles and curry sauce when I get out.

Just praying I lose at least 2lb or I know myself and I will be really gutted and go on self destruct mode tonight and eat anythign that isn't screwed down..:blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Amy-Lea, haha! You will be fine hun!
Personally i like to stick with 70 syns for the wk but everyone is diff.
Good luck an let us knw what a fab loss u have when u get home.

Well dh is home an our tea is nearly ready... cajun chicken, roasted carrots, onions, sweet pepper, garlic and sw chips. Yummy! I am going to have 1 choc chip cupcake that i have made tho cos they look soooo yum! only 1 tho xxx


----------



## Blah11

just had chili and rice yum :) maybe i'll have a yogurt later.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I lost 3lb.. Darren lost 5lbs! I could tell he had as his belly and face has slimmed down over the last week. I am slightly green with envy considering he had a few drinks and a nandos but oh well. We're shifting weight and thats all that matters! Darren's aiming for 5lb for next week, I'm going for a safe 2lb but secretly am aiming for 4lb so I get my half a stone..:blush: I would be MADE UP if I could lose a stone in a month!


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies on all your losses!!!!!

I weighed myself this morning and I have STS, I am not going to WI this week as I am busy and CBA!!! So I am back on the wagon for sure from Friday!!! Want to lose 3lbs next Thursday!!


----------



## Blah11

YAY well done!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, you all sound like you're having really nice dinners tonight! :D

Tonight's dinner for me will beeeeee...pasta with sauce made from chopped tomatoes, mushrooms, sweet peppers, maybe some cannellini beans :)

I was really depressed about not having lost anything so far, and I was so tempted by my favourite canteen lunch, mushroom and tarragon pie, but as it has a cream type sauce and pastry on top, I decided not to, as I'd have a nightmare of a job synning it. I had a baked potato with beans and salad instead, and put a sprinkling of grated cheddar on top (as my HEa2). 

I'm having a naughty glass of red tonight :wine: but I actually measured it out to 175 ml, so I know it's 6 syns. And NO garlic bread with dinner! I'll be at 10 syns total for the day, as I had a sugar-free jelly and a tiny milkybar at work.

Just thinking about it, I'm on the pill, just switched from mercilon to microgynon, and yesterday was the last pill day, so I'm due AF in the next few days. Might that be why I haven't lost anything? I don't really get PMS and all the bloating etc when I'm on the pill, but my boobies are a bit tender today. Maybe (I HOPE!!!!) I just have a lb or two of water retention that's masking any weight loss? Am I being delusional?


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done to lose who have lost and good luck to those still to weigh in.

I'm off to get some pineapple and mango!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Amy- lea! That is a fab loss. Men always lose more weight than women. They must burn fat faster! buggers have it easier in every way! lmao.

I had a delicious meal with dh which was all syn free but i was naughty and had a choc chip cupcake(made them myself an bloody lovely) and 2 little heart chocs... ah well. Gonna be extra good tomorrow and from fri... well lets say i am determined to finally get under the 16 mark so its all out effort for me from then! Yaaaay xxx


----------



## firstprincess

AQ - you deserve a treat hun! Glad u had a good eve. xxxx

Mrs Eleflump - defo could be that, I get like it and a couple of others on here do to. Only weigh yourself once a week. And I make my own garlic bread using nimble! I lightly toast it cut out shapes with a cookie cutter, then mix 1 teaspoon of low fat margarine (1syn) with crushed garlic. Spread onto the toast shapes and pop it in the oven. Nom Nom. Its not like the real thing but still yummy!

Becs - STS is fine. Its all about the challenge next week lol! 

xxx


----------



## Blah11

right i've found a new place for my scales cos i think lifting them in and out the cabinet is making my readings dodgy :shrug: although idk, sometimes i stand on them and then i do it again a few secs later and its a complete diff reading. Sometimes it says i'm 15lbs lighter LOL I wish. Maybe theyre broke?


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the loss Amy thats brilliant x Well done to Darren too x 

Blah - scales could be broke hun or could need a new battery??

Today has been an okish day 

Breakfast - 28g sultana bran & milk (HEa)
Lunch - 2 slices wholemeal bread (HEb) 2 laughing cow light triangles & cucumber
Dinner - Chicken pie which I made from scratch, its a jamie oliver recipe & I did make some changes like using frylight instead of oil, fat free fromaige frais instead of full fat & lighter puff pastry rather than full fat x so not totally sure on syns but looked at a steak & kidney pie in this issue of SW mag & thats 5 syns so I'll go with that I think :winkwink:

Snacks - apple, banana, sugar free jelly, shape zero yoghurt, a small slice of my mum's sultana & lemon cake (no clue on syns) 1 thorntons choc (1.5syns) and a options hot choc (2syns) 
so 8.5syns but probably going either just over or just under 15 syns with the cake :blush:

DH & I have just looked through the recipes in the SW magazine & picked out pretty much all of next weeks dinners :happydance: so a good week ahead I think x


----------



## Blah11

Ive just been up there and i think its cos the floor is uneven :(! So annoying.


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies!

I'm just back from class and have lost 2lb this week, so with the 3.5 from last week thats 5.5lb in 2 weeks.

I'm pleased I've lost ...but was hoping for a bit more :dohh: Never mind, its still better off than on, I know! Need to learn to walk before I can run me, lol.

Enjoying a glass of Rose now, or 2, and had a KFC for tea tonight. Back on it tomorrow. 

Anyone else not really looking forward to half term and tempting treats 'for the kids' that will no doubt be bought (or is that just me?)

Lora xxxxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I had a chippy tea, soft noodles, curry siace and a big handful of chips.
Then I had a packet of maltesers and skips. Naughty me, back on plan tomorrow, think I will be looking forward to my Wednesdays now having a takeaway, on the weekends instead of having a treat night I'll just enjoy cooking a special meal instead!


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Amy-Lea,

I was studying all last night, so didnt get the chance to come and update.

I had two slices of wholemeal toast for breakfast, no butter, scrambled egg and beans so no syns.

Lunch - Mullerlite Yoghurt and grapes

Dinner - Chicken, with jacket potato and beans with 28g of cheese.

Drank Water all day..

So a syn free day.

Matthew bought me 7 days worth of personal training sessions :happydance: So I am hoping that will kickstart my weight loss a bit more.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh, well done girlies! :happydance:

I've been eating some bizarre stuff lately. Well, I went to see Russell Howard at the Echo so I was rushing out. I had the other half of the blueberries with some black grapes and chopped strawberries for lunch, and since I didn't have time for dinner becuase I was rushing about, I microwaved THREE meat-free burgers, and spread them with Dairylea triangles! That was my dinner! :wacko:
I was reeeaaallly good while I was at the gig though, while my mam and my sister were passing the snacks, I sat there with my Pepsi Max :smug:
Then I had two more Ryvita when I got home (syns)

This morning I've had Two Ryvita, two more meat free burgers (they're so nice!) and just having some pomegranate. I have a bag full of fruit under my desk, I'm gonna win this challenge!! :lol:


----------



## firstprincess

I had a terrible night and ate my body weight in chocolate! Ahem. And a pack of quavers!

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..... the rest of the choc went in the bin with a nappy this morning and the house if full of healthy food.

So Im back on challenge and hoping for 4 lbs off by next wednesday.

Please kick my arse for being naughty! x


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Loraloo- well done on the loss! fab x

ER- Awww how nice of your dh to do that for you! will deffo help x

Kate- Well bloody done on the wilpower front! proud of u! x

First princess- we have all been naughty buggers so fresh start today. I have banished the rest of the cakes i have made to my mum an dads and hid the sweets we have! lol.


Hi to everyone else 

AFM- I am still off work. Been signed off till monday now. Feel a little better but still sore. Hope to have a chilled wkend and recover 

I had a fried egg(frylight) on toast(heb) with a tsp flora light(1.5 syn) and a cuppa for brekky. Then i had a apple.

Not sure what to have for lunch. Might have a chicken or ham salad.
I hope when i WI tomorrow that i have at least lost 1lb even with being naughty for most of this wk cos was super good the wk before an should of lost at least 4lb then so hope it compensates...? time will tell xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i'm really hungry and i dont know what to have! i hav hardly got anything in the house!!!! 

HELP what do u ladies do when u have nothing in lol xx


----------



## Rachael1981

I just have pasta or rice or something. Just had Jacket potato and beans :)


----------



## africaqueen

Becci- I usually have rice or pasta with homemade sauce using tinned toms an whatever spices/herbs we have plus some salt an pepper.
I find a handy thing to have in is a bag of icelands diced chicken breast. Cook from frozen in a wok and throw some veg or salad with it and its only £4 a bag and lasts me all wk cos u get loads xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Brekkie was a shape zero yoghurt
Lunch homemade veggie soup 
Dinner Sausage casserole with swede mash

xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've not eaten anything yet. About 2pm I'm gunna make my self a biiiig breakfast/dinner.
I'm thinking scrambled eggs, beans, quorn sausages and toast :munch:


----------



## angelcake71

africaqueen said:


> angelcake71 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: well done girls
> thankyou for your welcomes..
> Africa how are you hun?? I remember you from another thread.. xx
> 
> I am ok thx hun.
> Still going! lol. Waiting to have IVF when i have lost the weight.
> 
> How r u?
> 
> I am doing the challenge from fri as that is my WI and i start getting obsessive with the scales if i weigh earlier! plus just bought some new ones so dont want to break those too from going on an off them. haha.
> 
> I am hoping to have STS or lost a lb on fri as had a baaad wk:blush:
> Will do challenge from fri tho and hope to lose at LEAST 3lb but hoping for 4lb cos really going to be good this coming wk:happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I am still ttc.. good luck with the weight loss and IVF hun.. I know you can do it xx


----------



## Blah11

omg i had a burger king :growlmad: :(


----------



## africaqueen

Naughty Blah!! lol. Get back on it tomorrow an you will be ok hun.

My wilpower has amazingly came back 10 fold now after a bad wk so you will get back into it.

I am going to have some pineapple now and for tea im going to make chorizo sausages with spicy rice(all syn free as i bought the sw approved syn free sausages from butchers and i make the spicy sauce for the rice myself) and will have spinach with it. Yum yum.

Going to sort my wardrobe out now as have too many clothes in there an some will be too big now so time for a sort out me thinks! xxx


----------



## Blah11

least i didnt go large :shrug:




:rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

:rofl:

We all have our slip ups :hugs:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I got a dress made and picked it up on Saturday. It is big on me already and I haven't worn it yet :shock: Since I got measured for it 3 weeks ago I lost 2lbs the week before i joined slimming world then my first weigh in last night I lost 3lb so in just 5lbs my dress has gone big on me :happydance: need to get it took in now.


----------



## africaqueen

Blah11 said:


> least i didnt go large :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl: Large isnt always a bad thing:winkwink::haha:

I am sooo stuffed from my tea!
Had 3 chorizo sausages with loads of Jollof rice and spinach and tomatoes!
Having a muller light now whilst i watch Coach Trip cos a lad i used to go to primary school with is on it with his mum! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I'm stuffed too, had chicken, rice and veg!

I'm also watching Coach Trip :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've not eaten tea yet! Don't know what I'm having yet. I've gotten all down this afternoon, really want a McDonalds but I can see it being the start of a downward spiral for the rest of the week if I do!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

*flops*

Been reallyreallygood today! :D 

Sultana bran (HEb1) with milk (HEa1), tropical fruit salad, and banana for brekkie

Pasta and bean salad for lunch

No syns yet! I avoided temptation - boss brought in shortbread, colleagues stocked up our tuck shop with tons of chocolate, and I didn't go near either :thumbup:

Going to have pasta bake tonight (6.5 syns) but no wine or garlic bread.

Also went to the gym after work, ran for 30 minutes on the treadmill and did 15 mins on the elliptical. I have a stinking headache now (well, I had it before but was too lazy to hunt in the bottom of my bag for painkillers, and now it's worse :dohh: ).

I WILL lose weight for WI on Saturday, I WILL. PMA and all that...!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Sure you'll have a great weightloss Eleflump! :thumbup: well done for resisting the tuck shop too!

Today I've been dead down for some reason and nearly asked OH to go to McDonalds :blush: never though.
Green day
Breakfast- missed.
Lunch- scrambled egg (free + 1 HEa), 2 quorn sausages (free), beans.
Tea- Not eaten yet but gunna use two wholemeal pittas (HEb's) tomato puree (?syns) and some reduced fat chedder (HEa) and make 2 pizzas for myself.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy-lea, well done for not caving in and having maccys hun.
We all have down days. I have had a down wk and buggered up plan most of the wk but have managed to rein myself back in and hope for at least a 1lb off tomorrow when i WI.
If not i knw its my own doing and il be right back on track this wk 

Going to have some more syn free Jollof rice now. Sooo yummy! make it with tinned toms, salt, pepper, chilli powder, fresh whole chilli, garlic and onion an mix in with white rice and its lush xxx


----------



## becs0375

AQ, that sounds yummy, will have to make some!!!!

Back to scratch tomorrow!!!


----------



## firstprincess

Aw well done on resisting amy lea. And blah u have made me desperately want a burger king!

Mrs Eleflump im sure u will have lost.

AQ ur dins sounds awesome as usual! My sausage casserole was yum.... just having seconds!

Anyone heard from Jac? Have i missed her posts? xx


----------



## becs0375

I was wondering about Jac too, hope she is ok x


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah me too. Will see if she is back on in next couple of days if not might pm her. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I have not heard from Jac either... hope she is ok cos she is usually a prolific poster isnt she? 

haha. I do try make my meals varied and from scratch as i love cooking and i got bored last yr eating the same things and went off plan so making sure that does not happen this time around 

I am going to make cheese and chive omlette for brekky tomorrow(hea) and for lunch i am making syn free "cheese burger" (2 slices w/m bread heb and remainder of hea, primula light squirty cheese) made with syn free beef burger. Yum yum.
Deffo planning my meals at least a day ahead or i eat any ole crap! lol xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Yeah hope Jac is ok. 

I find planning my food a day or more ahead realy helps too.

xxx


----------



## Blah11

Well.. today i've had 2 mullerlights and that stupid burger king :rofl:

Went way over syns but hey ho!


----------



## firstprincess

Blah - thats not enough food! Even if u went over on syns cos the burger king u still need to eat free and superfree meals or ur more likely to eat something naughty tomorrow. xxx


----------



## becs0375

I find planing helps too!!

I am having some ryvita before bed!!


----------



## Blah11

I know but I refuse to eat when I'm not hungry. Seems a bit silly to me :shrug:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Naughty Blah!! lol. Get back on it tomorrow an you will be ok hun.
> 
> My wilpower has amazingly came back 10 fold now after a bad wk so you will get back into it.
> 
> I am going to have some pineapple now and for tea im going to make chorizo sausages with spicy rice(all syn free as i bought the sw approved syn free sausages from butchers and i make the spicy sauce for the rice myself) and will have spinach with it. Yum yum.
> 
> Going to sort my wardrobe out now as have too many clothes in there an some will be too big now so time for a sort out me thinks! xxx

Oooomg you can get SW chorizo?? :o
I'm getting my arse over to your butchers! 

I'm the same with my clothes, I've already stuck a few bits on eBay and have like a suitcase load to get rid of still!


----------



## africaqueen

Yep Kate, the butchers in Greasby does them. Its called "lewis's" they do all kinds of syn free stuff but the chorizo sausages and master burgers are amazin! they are huge beef burgers and completely syn free 

Right bed for me with my magazine. Nite all xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Ok, well yesterday went completely to pot. So much for the challenge! I need to reign it in quick because I'm getting weighed on Wednesday!!


----------



## becs0375

ER, don't worry too much, you can do it!!!!

Day one back to scratch!!! Mixed berries and fromage frais for breakfast, yummy!!! Off for a nice long walk this morning!! I will lose 3lbs next week!!


----------



## Reedy

Morning girls x 

AQ - your dinners always sound so yummy x I think you should write your own sw recipe book & sell it to us :thumbup: lol x 

Do all butchers do syn free sausages/beef burgers?? I dont want to go in to one & ask & them look at me like I'm a crazyloon lol x 

was pretty good yesterday x 
Breakfast - Sultana bran (HEb) milk (HEa)
Tea 1 syn for sugar
Lunch - Tin of spaghetti hoops, & 2 slices H/M bread (HEb) and 2 cheese triangles
Dinner - 1 & a half jacket potatoes with a bit of butter (1.5syns) & beans 
Snacks - an apple, banana, sugar free jelly, an options hot choc (2syns) and 2 thorntons chocs (3 syns)
Total = 7.5 syns :happydance: go me x

Dont know how today will pan out because its shopping day so nothing in the fridge this morning. I'm at work so DH has took Finley to do the shopping then we have to go out this afternoon x
So all I have for lunch today is an apple, banana some pineapple & a shape zero yoghurt x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Not all Reedy, only if they're SW approved. If you have a Bexley's near you, they do some :)


----------



## firstprincess

Im very emotional today so thinking its gonna be a bad few days food wise. 

I had an alpen bar for brekkie.

Maybe some fruit and yoghurt for lunch.

And then my bodyweight in chocolate and junk for dinner! lol!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

I am sooooo happy! Just got weighed and i have lost..... 4LB!!:happydance:
I am sooo happy with that after a crappy wk! shows i must of done really well the wk before when i couldnt WI cos had no scales:happydance:

So my weight for the 1st time in years is under the 16 mark!
I actually weigh 15.12!!:thumbup:

My lil personal target for this wk is to lose 5lb... i know its a lot but i am going to eat tons of SS food an il be walking a lot over wkend and during wk as i am on early shift and can do exercise in the morning:winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wooooooo well done you!! :happydance: made up for ya :D

FP - hope you feel better soon :hugs: in the meantime, enjoy the chocolate :winkwink:


----------



## becs0375

AQ thats fab chick, well done you!!!!

Walk done for this morning, another this afternoon, just enjoying a cuppa and an alpen bar while Hope has a sleep!!


----------



## firstprincess

AQ - very excited and proud of u! Keep it going girl! xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please may i squash my big fat bum into the group :winkwink::winkwink:

My little one is now 6 weeks and I'm ready to get back onto the slimming world waggon, but i cant do it alone lol. All my friends are at work so I'm just talking to myself really and it's hard to tell yourself to stay out of the biscuit tin.

My details are 
Starting weight 16st 5lbs :blush:
My short term goal is pre pregnacy weight of 15st 3lbs
My long term goal is 11st.


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Sparkle, we weigh about the same! I was 16st 7 at the begining of Jan and now I am 15st 5, my short term goal is 13st 7!! Good luck, you can do it!!!


----------



## Blah11

Well done AQ and welcome Sparkle :)!



I'm just wanting to STS this week. Its been a crap week but I knew it would be.


----------



## Reedy

Well done AQ thats amazing x you should be very proud x 

Welcome Sparkle x 

DH has just done the shoppinh & it was a whopping £96 :dohh: why is it its always such an expensive week when we buy things to make from scratch x & then the government wonders why obesity is on the up when all the crap food is so cheap & all the healthy stuff is so bloody expensive :growlmad: DH said he spent aorund £20 just on meat!!!
This weeks food better be nice now lol x


----------



## sparkle05

Thank you ladies for the welcome :flower:

I am starting properly on sunday. This is the day i choose to weigh as my mum cooks a lovely roast on a sunday and i can eat it and get rid of it by the following sunday lol. 
I am also having a night out on saturday, the first one in about 11 months so am going to enjoy myself and then start a fresh. I'm going to follow the EE as i got on really well with this last time.

I look forward to sharing my journey with you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## firstprincess

Welcome Sparkles..... :hugs:

Blah My leader says even if u have a bad week as long as u are still eating plenty of superfree foods your metabolism will speed up and make up for it, and last week it worked for me. Try lots of fruit, veg and soups. 

Reedy- ours is about that every week too, for the two of us and our toddler. Crazy! Junk food is soooooooooo cheap. I now buy all my fruit and veg from Lidl and Aldi and save a fortune. xx


----------



## becs0375

I am lucky, my Mum owns a fruit and veg shop so I dont have to buy it!!! Luckily I am a veggie too!!!

Just made a lovely vegetable and mixed bean curry, smells lush!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Sparkle! We are all here to support eachother to our goals and u will love it x

Well ladies, I have just set foot in a Gym for the 1st time in 5yrs with dh and we have booked a induction for tomorrow morning at 10am! Ahhhh i will be like a sack of spanners! lol. The classes look good too so planning on doing a few of those and maybe 2-3hrs a wk in the Gym  will be doing a hr tomorrow and a hr sunday for a start so will all help shift that 5lb i want off this wk!

I was sooo good before too cos went to greggs and got dh a chicken pasty and i managed to get nothing! I am going to make my cheese and chive omlette now and have some spinach with it an a muller light for dessert. I am a bloody saint arent i? haha

xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Sparkle!

Congratulations AQ, thats brilliant! :happydance::happydance:

Well I have had a good day today...just had fruit and weetabix..:dohh: Dont know whats for dinner, but I think Im defo back on track now..


----------



## africaqueen

Glad u are back ontrack ER ;-)

I am having a syn free "cheese burger" for tea with sw chips 
Basically 2 slices wholemeal bread(heb) primula light squirty cheese(half tube is hea) and some fry lighted onions and fresh toms. Having fat free fromage frias with a sachet of options belgian choc mixed in (2 syns) and some pineapple for dessert
I have had a funsize milky way before so that is 3.5 syns. So todays syns only 5.5.

Off to hospital later with my mum for her brain scan so going to have early tea xxx


----------



## becs0375

ER, so glad you are back on track!! I am too and it feels so much better to be back in control!

AQ, hope all goes well with your Mum x

I have made a veg and bean curry for tea tomorrow night! Having quorn sausages, toast and beans for tea!! Just been for a 5 mile walk!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the 5 mile walk Becs!

I am going for a nice long walk tomorrow afternoon and gym in the morning as i have noticed although im losing weight i am getting saggy bits so need to tighten them up as i lose the weight or im stuffed! lol xxx


----------



## angelcake71

:flower: welcome Sparkle...xx


----------



## Blah11

lol another crap day! had a bowl of cxhips non sw friendly and a huge slice of carrot cake :dohh:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've had bad migraines all day until before so not really stuck to it.

All I have eaten is a foot long chicken temptation dubway on hearty italian bread and a packet of quavers :dohh: have no idea what I will be eating for tea!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Uuuuurgh, had a bad day today, been grumpy all day, had an aero to cheer myself up at lunchtime, along with last night's leftovers, and dinner tonight is non-SW-friendly lasagne (though with quorn mince + lots of veg, but the dolmio sauces are the killer!), so I'll be at about 28 syns for today. However, all week my total is 76 syns including today, so I think I can have my friday night blowout without feeling particularly guilty about it! 

Went to the pool after work and did a 1km swim in 45 mins, so quite pleased with that. Still hoping for a loss tomorrow, even a tiny one would be nice!

Still really grumpy-feeling though, everything is getting on my nerves so badly, and no sign of AF (took last pill on Tuesday and it's usually showed up by now) so I might just POAS before I get in the bath, just in case...


----------



## firstprincess

Today...

2 alpen bars for brekkie
veg soup and shape zero for lunch
tuna mayo (2) jacket potato and salad for dins

and a handful of megans organix carrot crisps (2)

so 4 syns for me. 

xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I really need to keep up with this thread :dohh: 

Had my wi today and lost s pound :) not a huge loss but I'm happy. I can officially say I've lost a dress size aswell now. I've gone from a 16-18 to a 14-16 :happydance: hoping to be a 10-12 eventually!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well done Kay!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Ty sweetie :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

That's great Kayleigh&Bump, you must be so chuffed :D 

Just reporting back on the POAS situation, it's a BFN, so just waiting for AF to show up now...probably just in time to interfere with my little shopping trip tomorrow :/

And hubby made lasagne sauce from scratch rather than out of a jar, so my projected 28 syns is now 24 1/2 :D He claims to have done that out of consideration for my weight loss, nothing at all to do with the fact that we didn't have a jar of sauce ;) love him to bits!


----------



## becs0375

Well done Kayleigh!!

I am just waiting for my chips to do, really fancied some with some mayo!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Sparkle! :D

Kayleigh - a loss is a loss! Well done!

Becs - you should have had some! Only half a syn for a level tbsp if it's extra light!

Well I had a very sneaky weigh today, if my scales are correct I've lost 3lbs since Tuesday!! :happydance:
Now I'm sitting next to a massive plate of Singapore vermicelli and chicken cashew that my sister and her fella left, and determined not to go and lick both plates clean :haha:

Just had a fab pud someone in my SW group told me about. Get a sachet of sugar-free raspberry jelly and a raspberry & cranberry Mullerlight, make the jelly with 3/4 of the water on the instructions, wait for it to go cold (but not set), mix in the Mullerlight and leave it to set.
OMG, I don't normally like jelly, but that is gorgeous!! For the whole lot it's only 1.5 syns, and there's a lot of it! Me and my mum both had a big portion and there's still some for work tomorrow :D


----------



## becs0375

I have had me chips and mayo, bloody lush they were too, just had a kitkat too!!! Well it is Friday!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kayleigh- well done on losing a dress size hun!

Glad everyone is doing ok. 

Blah- Naughty naughty! lol. You are having a few days like i had last wk where i just could not get into it, but the resolve to lose weight came back and it will for u too so dnt worry x

Well i went hospital with my mum for her MRI scan and they couldnt do it. They had her in and out of that bleedin awful machine for half a hr before they gave up, as she was panicking cos its so claustrophobic and you need to be completely still for it to work.

Felt upset when i came out with her cos she was so distressed and i really wanted choc but resisted the urge and came home and had some fat free fromage frais with a options belgian choc sachet mixed in(very tasty actually) and before instead of the usual kebab shop delivery we get on a fri, i made me an dh chicken noodles(2.5 syns) with chopped up chicken breast done in frylight an soy sauce an was soo yummy!

So today i have had for my syns... funsize milky way(3.5) sachet options(2) and packet smart price chicken noodles(2.5)= 8 syns.

I am going to bed now as im up early to go gym with dh for our induction! whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

oh, poor africaqueen :( I'm so sorry to hear your mum had a bad experience in hospital. MRI scanners are ridiculously claustrophobic, and I'm guessing if it was a brain scan she might have had a 'cage' thing over her head to boost the signal? Poor thing. I hope they find another way of investigating what's wrong and that she gets whatever treatment she needs. Go you for resisting the temptation to splurge under all that stress though!

I have just weighed in, and I've lost 1 1/2 lb :) Not the biggest loss, and I had hoped for more my first week, as I keep seeing these people on the online hall of fame with 10-20lb lost in their first week, but as hubby rightly says, it's a start, and also I currently have AF and am all water-retention-y. 

Just to finish breakfast (sultana bran HEb1, milk HEa1, tropical fruit salad, banana, cuppa tea), and head into town with hubby...he's working, I'm shopping :D 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Kayleigh :happydance::happydance:

Well I have had two syn free days....but it dawned on me that I have only lost 8lbs in 25 days...Hoping i lose 3lbs by Wed...:wacko:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I really fancied a takeaway last night but i got a chicken kebab. They grill the chicken and i asked them not to marinate it. I had kitchen roll to dab all the grease up and there wasn't none on it!!! So I ate chicken which I am taking as syn free. A pitta bread which was white but I ripped about half of the bread away. (Never dawned on me to replace the pitta with the wholemeal ones i have in the kitchen :dohh: I got a large portion of chips and they were the scrummy thin ones but I only had 7 little thin chips and then poured half a bottle of salt over them so I never ate them. Never touched a piece of garlic bread :) I am so proud of myself and whats more, I enjoyed it so much and still got my 'takeaway!

Today I am going to the hairdressers (not eaten yet) so I will be getting something syn free from the cafe next door. They will cut all the fat off bacon and cook it to my specs if I ask because they know me :) Then got a baby shower so I'm sure I will end up eating some kind of cupcake or something. However my friend is doing 'come dine with me' and i have purposely avoided going until it is finished. Then I will be sleeping over and drinking lots of vodka! I reallly really hope, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday I can reign my self in and stick to syn free days!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Eleflump- Well done on the loss! ppl who lose 20lb are ppl who weigh a LOT and its mostly water anyways so slowly but surely is my motto ;-)

Amy lea- well done on ordering something healthy! i always get a grilled chicken kebab when we order in. Loads of salad an a drizzle of chilli sauce. Yum yum! having one tonight actually. lol.

Hi to all the other girls and hope u are all having a good wkend so far.

Well i was up bright an early with dh for our gym induction and i really enjoyed it!
we were shown how to use equipment and then did a 40 min workout on all the different machines. Came home and had fried eggs on toast(heb for toast) done in frylight and now im going for a mile long walk along the prom with my dad whilst dh watches the match  I am sooo determined now!

Ooh an i got a scratchcard and won £20 earlier! hardly buy them anymore so made up! xxx


----------



## tiltal

Hi all:thumbup:

I am new to this thread, but have been doing slimming world since July 2010.
I had a baby in January 2010, and just wanted to get rid of some of my 'excess' baby fat! Also I wanted to just start eating a little bit more healthily.

My start weight was 10st 9, and I now weigh 9st 4. My target was 9st 5, so I am under, but want to get to 9st 2, which will give me my 1 and a half stone loss award.
In the last month I have been half a pound, or a pound from losing the last bit, and I either put on one week, then lose the next week but just keep missing out on that last little bit! So frustrating :x

I do stick to my plan, although I do have the little extra treat here and there as I think I have a little leeway, and feel I have reached my initial target. The extra pounds I want to lose are just an extra really. But what I don't want to do is get complacent, as there's NO way I am going to but all my weight back on again! NO WAY!!!! :nope:

Have a good day everyone. :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Well i just got home from my mile walk and managed it in just over 15 mins so feeling a lot fitter! yaaay  Just treated myself to a galaxy caramel egg(8.5 syns) with my cuppa and im going to have a sweet and sour mug shot now.
Having takeaway tonight but i will be having grilled chicken with peppers and salad and syning the pitta bread. I am sooo glad my wilpower has came back! Bloody love SW as it is changing my life honestly! xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Well done everyone! I have been busy deep cleaning ALL DAY! 

So having a bit fat chinese tonight.... chicken balls and all!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

FP- Enjoy! sounds lush! We ended up going chippy instead of takeaway delivery so i got a mushroom foo yung and ate the lot myself! haha. Greedy mare i am! only around 5 syns for whole thing though as its mostly egg, mushroom an rice. Only syn the oil its cooked in and they dnt use too much, only for the omlette 

Just having some pineapple now xxx


----------



## EternalRose

tiltal said:


> Hi all:thumbup:
> 
> I am new to this thread, but have been doing slimming world since July 2010.
> I had a baby in January 2010, and just wanted to get rid of some of my 'excess' baby fat! Also I wanted to just start eating a little bit more healthily.
> 
> My start weight was 10st 9, and I now weigh 9st 4. My target was 9st 5, so I am under, but want to get to 9st 2, which will give me my 1 and a half stone loss award.
> In the last month I have been half a pound, or a pound from losing the last bit, and I either put on one week, then lose the next week but just keep missing out on that last little bit! So frustrating :x
> 
> I do stick to my plan, although I do have the little extra treat here and there as I think I have a little leeway, and feel I have reached my initial target. The extra pounds I want to lose are just an extra really. But what I don't want to do is get complacent, as there's NO way I am going to but all my weight back on again! NO WAY!!!! :nope:
> 
> Have a good day everyone. :happydance:

Welcome tiltal! :wave:

Today I have been good.

Breakfast - Rice cake
Lunch - Two slices of toast with spaghetti hoops
Dinner - Jacket potato with cheese, beans, and chicken with salad..

My mum is coming round tomorrow though and she will be bringing with her a real fattening dinner. :wacko: So I am going to exercise like a mother tomorrow, and Monday. I wont eat all day until dinnertime.


----------



## becs0375

I having some sacks tonight, as I have cut my syns down so will be well under come Thursday!! Had a 2 finger kit kat, mini milky way, some ryvita and laughing cow, and a couple of choco biccies!! Its a Saturday night and I am hungry, I have walked loads so I am not too bothered! I am due af so I think thats why I am so hungry!


----------



## africaqueen

You enjoy your snacks Becs 

I ate a whole mushroom foo yung earlier and im eating a mullerlight now and im still peckish! im a greedy bugger! lol xxx


----------



## becs0375

I think the more you worry the more stressed you get, life is there to enjoy!!


----------



## Blah11

Not been very well today and unhungry so just had some beans on 2 slices wholemeal bread :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Tiltal :D


Oh dear - I've been so bad today! Someone came round in work with cakes, biscuits, doughnuts and allkinds! So I had a giant cookie :blush:
Since then it's all been downhill.. I've had chocolates, and a slice of Dominos pizza with dip :blush: SO annoyed at myself.
Me and Lucas are in on our own tonight so I made a big spag bol, and threw literally EVERY superfree I could find in the house and whizzed it into the sauce. At one point it was a very green looking spag bol :haha: nice though!

Absolutely stuffed now, ready to not eat til Tuesday, hahahaha.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls, just checking in on you all! Ive been so busy lately not had 5 minutes to come on and post!
well last week I put on 2 lbs at WI....my own fault as I had been weighed at the gym in the morning and had lost 1 lb, then drank a litre of water during worout, had an hour to waste before SW WI and ate a sandich from the garage and another bottle of water...yup 2 lbs on:dohh: I wont do that again!
WI is this wed but I went out on fri night to a wedding do and ate lots on the buffet and Ive not been doing any exersize since last wed as I did a new toning day at the gym and I couldnt walk for 3 days, then I fell down the damn stairs and hurt my back:wacko::dohh: But I'm going to try for 1lb this week, but AF is due next week and I know I dont lose anything the week before AF. So we shall see!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Blah- Hope you are feeling better hun x

Kate- tut tut! ;-) haha. We all have off days. Don't let it spiral just get back on it and you will be fine. Ooh an could you update 1st page please? I now weigh 15.12 and want to see that 16.3 gone for good! hehe x

Jac- Yaaay! Glad ur ok. We were all worried bout u chick! sounds like u have had a good wk even if not so good diet wise so it was worth it ;-) x

Hi to everyone else  I am lying in bed having a glass water and im going to make some bacon and beans with toast for brunch a bit later going the gym with dh again this afternoon for another 40-60 mins workout! cnt believe i am going the gym 2 days on the run! what is happening? haha xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Done! I'd forgotten all about that :blush: if anyone wants their new weight up let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm now 15st 7lb Kate :thumbup:

Well I hope I still am. I've been not eating all day and then having a not very thought out meal in the night :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

My stupid scales are def broken. I weighed myself naked before I showered then I showered and dressed and weighed again and i was like 3lbs lighter :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

I'm 9st 7 now :) I think :wacko:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kate 

Well i have had a very sad afternoon with my mum. She keeps asking me an my dad what is wrong with her and getting frustrated when we wont tell her anything, so today we told her what is most likely wrong and it was heartbreaking. She wants to go away for a few days to wales as they used to take me there when i was little, so going to price caravans and get her away for a few days in April when its a bit warmer. The break should do her some good. Mentally anyway. Why is life so fooking hard?!

I was really in the mood for chocs cos i felt so upset and im a comfort eater, but i didnt have any. I have only used 2 syns so far today which was 2 tsp of flora light on my toast this morning. Going the gym later and it will do me good to work out some of my anger at life i think.

Hope everyone is having a good wkend? xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

^^ :hugs:

Updated the info girlies :thumbup: think I'm up-to-date with the recipes but if anyone wants any adding let me know!

I'm just having chicken curry. Don't know how many syns because my BIL's dad made it, but there's no cream or coconut in it (though I'm just adding some fat free yogurt because it's so hot!), so it shouldn't be too bad :)


----------



## africaqueen

Enjoy your curry kate 

I am having 2 pork chops with boiled potatoes, cabbage an carrots for tea with 2 tsps of gravy granules mixed(2 syns). Nom nom. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Does anyone know the syn value of a btl of jacques? not the huge bottle, the one thats a little smaller? seen them for £1.50 in home bargain and i love that stuff... lol xxx


----------



## Blah11

I had a fatty pizza and chips. lol. Roll on next week.. hope i either sts or my gain is only 1lb or so.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've just ate pizza and chips too :blush: Gunna attempt to be syn free, Mon, tue, Wed to pull back and lose 2lbs so I'm still on track!


----------



## africaqueen

You will get back ontrack girls!

Good thing for me is that i just wont allow pizza etc in the house and dh is away all wk and comes home wkends and likes his food fresh so luckily not much to tempt me food wise. Sweets an chocs are a diff matter... lol xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I ordered mine in :blush:


----------



## staycutee

I'm thinking of starting this diet but if you can eat as much as you want of certain things (at least that's what it looks like on the site?) I just don't see HOW I would lose weight? I only want to lose about 3 pounds but its maintaining the weight I have trouble with.


----------



## Blah11

Amy-Lea said:


> I ordered mine in :blush:

same :blush:


----------



## Blah11

staycutee said:


> I'm thinking of starting this diet but if you can eat as much as you want of certain things (at least that's what it looks like on the site?) I just don't see HOW I would lose weight? I only want to lose about 3 pounds but its maintaining the weight I have trouble with.

lol you'll lose the 3lbs in your first week prob!


----------



## EternalRose

Ok well my mum has just left...today was a non starter from beginning to end. She bought round the tastiest dinner, but so fattening. I havent seen her since November last year so i guess it was a one off...:wacko: I bet I would have STS this week.


----------



## Blah11

I have actually lost 0.2lbs :rofl: I'm putting it as a STS though and I'm bloated as a MFer today :cry:


----------



## Reedy

URGHHHH...........The weekend was a crap one again!! I hate the weekend - foodwise :dohh: We go to my mums saturday morning till around 1pm & then we are there all day sunday for sunday lunch & tea so I dont have my own SW food in x
Saturday started off well, i had 2 poached eggs with 2 rashers of bacon & a bit of brown sauce then DH & I dropped Finley off at my parents while we put our new bedside cabinets & chest of drawers up in the bedroom then picked him up at around 1.30pm then went to my sisters & saw a friends new baby came home about 3.30pm & then at 5pm took Finley back to my parents house for a sleepover with his cousins & me, DH my sister & BIL went out for dinner & thats where it all went down hill :dohh:
I had 3 small crab cakes & mayo dip to start, then a gourmet cheeseburger with bacon 2 onion rings chips & colslaw then for pudding I had a rich chocolate & peanut stack with cream OMG I've never eaten so much in my life I was so full I could hardly move
Sunday skipped breakfast as mum was doing dinner early x Sunday lunch I had beef (fat off) 2 roast spuds peas & a yorkie (felt sick from all the food the night before)
Then I had a bit of mums pear & amerreto cheesecake 
then at around 4pm my dad did nibbles, tai chicken tartlets, sausage rolls & chicken bites - tbh I lost count of what I ate!! I feel so angry with myself x I really am going to try bloody hard now until WI on wednesday & after that too obviously x 
I'm making a SW lamb tikka masala for dinner tonight x


----------



## Reedy

Oh just wanted to ask aswell, can you use a wholemeal pitta bread as a HE?? its says not in my book but think Amy-Lea said that she used it as a HE, and because my book is so old thought it might have changed??
I hope you can because it means I can make pitta pizza & SW chips for dinner one night x


----------



## Blah11

:( any ideas on whats wrong with me girls?

I have NO appetite, I have terrible bloating and had some lower back pain this morning and feel sick (kinda like the sicky feeling in your throat u get when its heartburn but its not that lol). I don't feel tired or anything :shrug:

I'm not pregnant before anyone says :(


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hope you all had a good weekend. I'm just popping on to say i have started :happydance::happydance:

I have stuffed so much crap into my mouth over the weekend that i don't think i would care if i didn't eat for a week :blush:

Well here's to day 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Blah - I have no idea huni I'm sorry & you've already ruled out the one thing I would have said x 
I know it might be a bit tmi but are you pooping regularly (sp) whenever I havent been to the toilet for a few days I always get backache & feel bloated, could be why you have no appetite either x 

Sparkle - Hope you have a good first week xx


----------



## tiltal

Hi everyone,

Thanks to everyone who welcomed me. Hope you all had a good weekend and have a fab week! 
Love this thread!


----------



## becs0375

The pitta bread wholemeal ones are only from coop and somewhere else that you can count as your HEB, the rest you have to syn!!

I have been super good today, wanna try and be this good till WI on Thursday!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hello all :D I hope you all had a good weekend! I behaved over the weekend I'm pleased to say, though did no exercise aside from cleaning the house yesterday (it made my hamstrings hurt, therefore it's exercise!!). 

Slipped up a little today though - the boss brought in jam doughnuts to say thank you to us all as we did so well in our big scary inspection last week. I had a doughnut, but only after I'd synned it and decided I couldn't have that *and* my shapers strawberry bar, whereas before starting SW I would have just had both. I couldn't help it, I love jam doughnuts! I'm on 12.5 syns for the day so far as I had a scraping of flora light in my sandwich (1) and a packet of Ainsley Harriott couscous (0.5) as well. The doughnut was 11. 

Leftover sausage casserole tonight - 0.5 syns due to Cauldron sausage in it, but the rest is free or superfree (passata, onion, garlic, chillies, carrot, sweet peppers, mushrooms, sweet potato, stock cube), so I think I have behaved reasonably well today. Especially as I went out as soon as I got in from work and ran 5km!!!

Going to have a low-syn day tomorrow, as long as I can resist the thornton's chocolates my boss got me as a special thank you (I got quite a lot of pressure on during the inspection, as the assessor did an exam audit on me and rifled through my CPD file as well, major stress!!!). Am I right thinking I saw somewhere on this thread that Thornton's chocs are 1.5 syns each?

VeryHappyEle today :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Sparkle- Good luck with your 1st wk x

Blah- there is a bug going round. I felt bloated an terrible with my tummy bug last wk x

Reedy- your menu of naughtiness made me wanna eat more! haha x

Hello to everyone else and hope all WI's were happy an good luck for tomorrows WI's x

Well today was a crappy food day but i syned everything so im still ok...

Breakfast- 2 alpine light choc fudge bars(HEb) cup of coffee.

Lunch- Cheese an broccoli pasta n sauce with spinach. Mullerlight yogurt.

Tea- 4 McDonalds chicken nuggets, reg fries and a small strawberry milkshake(25 syns!) Pineapple and melon.

I am going to have a sweet n sour mug shot for supper and more fruit.

My tea was a rush job as i spent 3hrs in the hospital after work with a infection in my mouth where i had my operation last mth... got given strong painkillers and antibiotics and couldnt be bothered cooking as dh is away at work till fri so got a happy meal cos i was starving. Still synned it tho and have 18 syns left till fri so not all bad. xxx


----------



## Blah11

What scales do everyone have? I'm gonna go to argos and buy new ones today :)


----------



## Rachael1981

I have Salter digital ones.

I've put 2lb on this week, but I've been bad so it's expected. Back on to it as of today


----------



## Reedy

Morning girlies x 

Blah - How you feeling today? x 

Rachael - get back on track today hun & you'll soon lose that 2lb x


----------



## Blah11

I'm ok today :) Might have just been from the pizza? :shrug:

I have WW scales and they were good but theyre old now and they keep reading wrong.

never mind rachael, its a new week :)


----------



## Reedy

Blah11 said:


> I'm ok today :) Might have just been from the pizza? :shrug:
> 
> I have WW scales and they were good but theyre old now and they keep reading wrong.
> 
> never mind rachael, its a new week :)

Could be from the pizza, I felt like this saturday night after all that food I ate x Its probably because we're not used to pigging out on crap anymore, our body has gotten used to the healthier options x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Just had to come on and say I've lost 4LBS!!!!! :happydance: Just got back from meeting - slimmer of the week too!!
Ooooh I'm so happy with myself, especially after the Domino's pizza incident. Who's up for another challenge next week?? It's deffo got me motivated :D


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Kate!

Challenges don't seem to motivate me :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Well done Kate thats brilliant :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Well done Kate!!!

I have been super good today, eating lots of speed foods, walked 5 miles too!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kate! That's fab!!

Well done Becs for the long walks and sticking to it aswell!

I have been good today. Just had steak with new potatoes and salad. Was yummy!
Didnt manage to get the gym today cos i feel floaty off the tabs im on for my mouth.
Hope to get the gym on thursday after work and then il be going friday and sunday too.

Hope i have lost 4-5lb when i get weighed on Fri as i have been good this wk xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Well done Kate,

I on the other hand, am feeling really depressed. It all went down hill after my mum came round on the weekend. I spent two days eating what I wanted, and now the scales say I have gained +3lbs. I have spent the whole day in bed crying. I worked so hard to lose my weight...and now I have messed it all up. :cry: Dont know what to do with myself now just feeling so low. I really want to be at my goal weight by the end of this year....Im such an idiot. :cry:


----------



## africaqueen

ER- You WILL be at your goal weight by the end of the yr!
Its a minor setback hun. Just get back on track from tomorrow and u will lose more than what u have gained by next wk. You have NOT messed up and tomorrow is another day.
Trust me i have been there. Gained 4lb last yr one wk and the next wk i lost 5lb so dont be talking silly xxx


----------



## Lliena

Draw a line under those two days and move on and get back on track, also if today wasn't weigh in the scales could be wrong as your weight fluctuates throughout the week as you know :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

Thanks ladies, Ive only drank water all day today. i literally starved myself because i felt awful about it. Just called my friend, and she said she will go with me to my groups if i dont give up. Im due to weigh in tomorrow, and I wasnt going to go. But I think I will now, because the alternative is to starve myself or gain more weight. I feel so sad...thank you for the encouragement.:cry:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:hugs:
Definitely go tomorrow, you don't want to get out of the habit. This is juust one diddy setback! Everyone has bad weeks, and you never know what you'll be tomorrow, as Lliena said your weight can fluctuate. Mine was showing 2lb loss last night, I never trust my home scales!


----------



## Reedy

I agree with the others ER, its a minor set back you'll soon lose it again once you get back on track x 

Because of my bad weekend I've tried my hardest to be good yesterday & today x 
Todays food was:
Breakfast: scrambled egg & a slice of w/m nimble (2 syns for butter)
Lunch: a big tin of spaghetti hoops, 2 rounds w/m nimble & 2 laughing cow light triangles
Dinner: SW's Garlic & Lemon chicken bake which was chicken thigh- fat off, roasted courgette, carrots, red onion & new potatoes with lemon, garlic & parsley drizzled over the top it was soooo scrummy x 
Snacks: sugar free jelly, pineapple & a banana oh and 1 syn for the sugar in my tea x might treat myself to an options hotchoc while I watch last nights OBEM :thumbup:

and just got back from 45 minutes of Zumba :happydance:

I'll be happy if I stay the same so a loss would be fab x but we shall see in the morning x


----------



## becs0375

ER the girlies are right, we all have bad times!! Forget about it and start a fresh after WI!! You can do this girlie!!!

I have had about 2 syns today, trying to be super good before WI on Thursday evening! Just made curry for tomorrow nights tea and it smells lush!!


----------



## EternalRose

Ok, Ive just come off the phone to my consultant. Had a lovely chat...and she is given me the kick up the backside that I need...

She told me to come down to group tomorrow, and she will go through my food diary. She said it is possible to lose 2.5lbs a week by doing absolutely nothing ONLY if you follow the plan strictly and filling up 1/3 of the plate with superfree foods. The superfree foods thing I have not been doing tbf, and I have not exercised for two weeks either. Maybe if I had exercised I would have stayed the same. Just weighed again ( I know sucker for punishment! :dohh:) and it says -1lb. So in total a 2lb gain.

Oh well, I will go with my friend tomorrow and get back on track. Today has been a good day, all I have eaten is a jacket potato..

Thank you for your support girls.


----------



## Blah11

Well done Kate!

+ :hugs: ER, glad your consultant helped.



I'm feeling crap again. My throat still has a sicky feeling and *tmi* I feel really bunged up. I've bought fybogel but i cant even finish the glass as it makes me feel sick with all the icky bits in it. Foes anyone know if theres one like fybogel without all the bits :shrug:
So anyway cos im feeling like utter shite AGAIN I've not ate properly AGAIN.

Had an orange and a mugshot for lunch, and a mullerlight for dinner :nope:


----------



## becs0375

I had fybogel after I had Hope and it was gross I was then given movical and that was better, tasted like lemon alka saltzers!!


----------



## Blah11

It catches on my throat and makes me do that shuddery thing you do when you swallow a tablet or a strong drink! Raaaank.


----------



## becs0375

Its the smell, I used to hold my nose and down it!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Hey girls!!
Well done on the losses, and Mon DONT YOU DARE GIVE IN LADY!!! I need you all swish and sexy for BP in just over 5 MONTHS!! :hugs:

My WI is tomorrow and I'm going to the 9.30 am class before Ive eaten so much as fresh air :rofl: . I have a good-ish feeling so I'm keeping fingers crossed that I have lost those pesky 2 lbs I gained from water and a butty plus maybe 1lb more:haha: FX for me!!

If Ive got to 11.4 I will get my stone award! yay!! I was 11.3 1/2 this morning so I'm hoping those WI scales will be good to me!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good luck Jac!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanyouuuuu:hugs:
will pop back in tomorrow and update:flower:


----------



## Reedy

Good Luck Jac xxx


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Jac, I am sure you have lost!!!


----------



## Reedy

1lb lost here :happydance:
8lb lost in total now x I really need to try harder though as the last few losses have only been a pound & i'd like it to be at least 2-3lbs like you girls get x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Reedy!

I'm doing bvetter this week. Yesterday I had some choccy buttons, but that's it Syn wise, everything else was free except for my healthy a and b :)

Today I've had 2 Alpen light bars (Healthy b) and 2 banana's for breakfast :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

Ok well I am back from WI..a 2lb+ gain, which is what I expected. I feel OK about it though now as I havent been for two weeks and done no exercise, but I have only got healthy food in now so it should be a good week. Hoping for a big loss :)

Breakfast - Scrambled egg and bacon with fat cut off.
Lunch - Strawberries & Mullerlite Yogurt
Dinner - Probably will be shepards pie and veg.


----------



## KellyMomma

Hello....i am new to this thred and new to SW, which i started on Monday- EEK! I had my beautiful baby boy on the 19th Jan this year and having looked at myself in the mirror it appears my ass, tummy, thighs and hips have been surgically replaced by a ten ton woman! So i am embarking on a new weight loss adventure with my starting weight off 11 stone 7 pounds and my target goal of 9 stone 7. I can't really afford to go to the groups so i am doing this with my friend and we are spurring each other on! My first weigh in is next tuesday so fingers crossed i'll have at least shifted a pound! xx


----------



## LandN

I lost 4 and half pounds :yipee: and ive lost 11 and half pounds all together! hoping to lose 2 and half pounds this week so i can get my stone sticker next tuesday :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

wow well done!


----------



## Traskey

If someone has a spare 5 mins can they explain to me how SW works? I've been stuck at the same weight for 5 weeks on WW (after losses on week 1 and 2) and wondering whether I should change as it doesn't seem to be working very well for me. Is it counting food/points like WW?


----------



## Lliena

Nope if you do extra easy plan you can have as much lean meat,pulses,pasta,potatoes,rice.eggs as you like as long as at each meal you have 1/3 of your plate full of super free food(fruit and veg). Then on top of that you get two healthy extras a day an A and a B these are things like cereal/bread/rivitas for B and milk/cheese for A. On top of all of that you are allowed between 5/15 syns a day for bad stuff like choc/wine/ketchup/mayo etc :)


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Lliena, I think that sounds easier than what I am doing at the moment :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Yep it is tons easier than having to count every single thing you put in your mouth lol!


----------



## Rachael1981

It's definitely loads easier than WW. I didn't like the thought of only being able to eat so many 'points' so I went with SW and love it as you can eat as much as you like of the free and superfree foods so I'm never hungry :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hello all :) You all sound like you're doing great this week, I hope I've done as well when it comes to my weigh-in on Saturday!

I have a question re one of the recipes on the SW site that I want to cook tonight - it says it's 3 syns but I can't see how?! Here it is:

Macaroni Cheese Bake

information

Serves: 4
Prep time: 10 minutes
Cook time: 10 minutes
Syns per serving:
Extra Easy3green3*
(*Add 6 Syns if not using cheese as a Healthy Extra choice)
ingredients

6 spring onions
2 garlic cloves
8 cherry tomatoes
454g/1lb cauliflower
170g/6oz cheddar cheese
2 eggs
142g/5oz dried macaroni
Fry Light
500g pot fat-free natural yogurt
1 level tsp Dijon mustard
salt and freshly ground black pepper
method

1. Prepare the ingredients: trim and thinly slice the spring onions; peel and chop the garlic; halve the tomatoes; break the cauliflower into florets, coarsely grate the cheese and beat the eggs. Boil the cauliflower and cook the macaroni according to the packet instructions. Drain and set aside.

2. Preheat the oven to 220ºC/Gas 7. Spray a pan with Fry Light and cook the spring onions, garlic, tomatoes and cooked cauliflower for
2-3 minutes. Add 100ml/3½fl oz water to the pan and continue to cook for 4-5 minutes until the water has been absorbed. Stir in the pasta, toss to mix well and transfer to a shallow ovenproof dish.

3. Prepare the topping by mixing the yogurt, mustard, cheese and eggs together. Season well, pour over the pasta and cook for 15-20 minutes until bubbling and golden. Remove from the oven, allow to stand for 5 minutes and serve.

Now, being on Green, I will probably adjust quantities of milk and cheese so they fit into my healthy extras A + B, and rather than yogurt I think I'll use Quark, which is free on Green. Are the syns from the mustard??? That's the only thing I can see that looks like it could have syns! Please help me! It would be so useful if they could tell you where the syns come in so you could alter the recipe if you needed. I don't *have* to as I've only used 5 today, so I have plenty room for 3 more, lol, but I'm not adding syns if I don't know where I'm eating them!

Didn't manage my low-syn day yesterday, the Thornton's got the better of me. Managed to stop at 15 syns though! Am back on track today, and did 50 lengths in the pool (1 km) after work, so feeling quite pleased with myself.

Hope you all had good days! :D


----------



## Lliena

Yeah it will be the mustard hun, mustard powder is free but actual mustard isnt :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Reedy and LandN!

Welcome to kellymomma and what a beautiful baby u have!

Well i have been good today. Had pork chops with sweet n sour mug shot for tea with cabbage. Was sooo tasty! having a mullerlight and fruit now 

Want to see 4-5lb off by fri but who knows! i hope for that but im happy with any loss. I knw i have been good. Going to make mre effort with the gym next wk as i will of came off my antibiotics then and they are making me drowsy xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Lliena said:


> Yeah it will be the mustard hun, mustard powder is free but actual mustard isnt :)

Thanks Lliena, good to know :D Good job I have mustard powder, lol! 

That's a lot of syns per tsp for mustard, isn't it - as it's one tsp for 4 servings, and 3 syns per serving, it must be 12 syns per tsp! Seems rather excessive to me...but then, a lot of things have shocked me over the past week and a half re amount of syns, talk about having my eyes opened to how unhealthy my supposedly healthy diet was! :dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Wahhoooo Girlies 2.5 loss for me this week!!! arghhhh! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
which I am aCTUALLY suprised about as I'm due on in a week or so.

I went to morning WI so I hadn't eaten or drank anything and it paid off!
I have 1.5 lbs to go till I get my stone award. 
Realistically I only have one more stone to be at a happy level with my weight and in a size 10 comfortably:thumbup:
I actually stayed for class today as I usually weigh and run, lol and the teacher gave us all a challenge to go back to our roots for one week. Foolow plan exactly, weigh HE's and count our syns, fill our plates with 1/3 superfree/free and see if we can all lose 2-3 lbs at least next week so I'm on a mission!


----------



## Lliena

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it will be the mustard hun, mustard powder is free but actual mustard isnt :)
> 
> Thanks Lliena, good to know :D Good job I have mustard powder, lol!
> 
> That's a lot of syns per tsp for mustard, isn't it - as it's one tsp for 4 servings, and 3 syns per serving, it must be 12 syns per tsp! Seems rather excessive to me...but then, a lot of things have shocked me over the past week and a half re amount of syns, talk about having my eyes opened to how unhealthy my supposedly healthy diet was! :dohh:Click to expand...


That doesnt sound right it will be 3 syns for the teaspoon of mustard not 12 hun just cheked in my book. So not sure why it sys that on the site. Maybe its 3 per whole meal?


----------



## becs0375

Well done Jac!!!


----------



## Reedy

Well done Jac & LandN - fab losses x 

Welcome Kellymomma & Traskey x 

Today I've been super good :flower:
B- 28g sultana Bran (HEb) milk (HEa)
Lunch- Salad with fat free dressing 
Dinner - SWs pizza topped chicken with salad & SW chips was yummy (28g cheese HEa)
Snacks - Tea with milk from (HEa) sweetner, banana, apple, sugar free jelly & mullerlight
and seeing as I had no syns all day I treated myself to 6 thorntons which I worked out to be 9 syns :happydance: Go me x I WILL lose more than 1lb next week x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Jac! You are really close to your target now! 

I am off to bed. Made a pasta n sauce for work tomorrow as im too tired to do anything else. Then made a bacon butty for the morning as im no good at 6.30am and keep skipping breakfast so made the effort. Can eat it in the car on way to work! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Lliena said:


> Mrs Eleflump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it will be the mustard hun, mustard powder is free but actual mustard isnt :)
> 
> Thanks Lliena, good to know :D Good job I have mustard powder, lol!
> 
> That's a lot of syns per tsp for mustard, isn't it - as it's one tsp for 4 servings, and 3 syns per serving, it must be 12 syns per tsp! Seems rather excessive to me...but then, a lot of things have shocked me over the past week and a half re amount of syns, talk about having my eyes opened to how unhealthy my supposedly healthy diet was! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesnt sound right it will be 3 syns for the teaspoon of mustard not 12 hun just cheked in my book. So not sure why it sys that on the site. Maybe its 3 per whole meal?Click to expand...

It says 3 syns per serving, and the recipe serves 4. Therefore, for there to be 3 syns per serving, there must be 12 syns in the whole dish. In the whole recipe there was 1 teaspoon of mustard. If all the syns came from the mustard, there must be 12 syns per teaspoon of mustard! I too think that can't be right, as the online syns calculator gives 1 syn per teaspoon.

So, the 3 syns per serving can't all be from the mustard, it must be something else, but goodness knows what. 

Anyway, I adapted the recipe and made the meal with quark (free), reduced fat cheddar cheese from my HEb allowance, egg (free), mustard powder (free), pasta (free), peppers (free), mushrooms (free), garlic (free) and onion (free), so I'm not counting any syns for dinner at all! :D

I do think the recipes are confusing sometimes, it's really not obvious (to me at least) where the syns are in some of the dishes.

Nini all, I am a very sleepy ele tonight. :sleep: Good wishes for tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## LandN

Has anyone tried diet coke chicken? if so what did you think of it?

I tried it the other day and i really didnt know what to make of it! i couldn't eat a lot of it as it was a bit sweet, but filled me up! and i wasn't hungry for the rest of the night, my oh wasn't keen on it though haha. But was so easy to make. Wont be doing it again in a hurry though.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome KellyMomma!! :hi:

Well done Jac!! :happydance:

Hello ladies!! :lol:

How is everyone doing? Feeling toooootally motivated the past few days, and I'm loving it! I found the BEST cafe in Liverpool yesterday, it's called SkinniMalinx and it serves all low fat/low calorie food. Even better - it has the syn value on everything!! Oh I was in SW heaven :lol: I had a chicken mayo salad with coleslaw - 0.5 syns!! Oh it's fab.

I went to Zumba last night too.. not sure it's for me :haha:
I just can't wiggle my arse like that! Not sure I was doing it well enough to lose any weight but my body is aching today so ya never know! I might build up to it before I do it again.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Kate- I want to try Zumba but i am not very co-ordinated... lol. Game for a laugh tho.
Where is the cafe?? going into Town on fri next wk for the day so will give it a go! x

How is everyone doing?

I just feel very low today. Stuck to plan all wk and feel so bloated today! AF is due tomorrow so not holding out for much of a loss tomorrow as i retain a lot of water when af is due :-( hope i lose at least 2lb tho. Have tried so hard this wk.
Still on my antibiotics for my mouth infection and i feel stressed with work and my mum being so ill and waiting for IVF referral etc. Life is dealing me some harsh challenges this yr so far. Shattered with it all. Will do my best to stick to plan though. The thought of getting pregnant is what keeps me going... 

I am doing a big food shop at wkend cos its payday, so wondered if anyone can see some syn values of iceland ready meals etc for me? such as the chilli chicken noodle pot, and other stuff that may be low syn and ready made as i struggle sometimes when i get in frm work im so tried lately. I dont have membership to SW online so cant check.
Thank you x

Just made chicken pasta with homemade sauce for tea and it was syn free an delicious! got some for work tomorrow too. I have been a lil naughty and had 3 coconut mushroom sweets but other than that i have been good. Gonna have some choc after WI tomorrow tho cos really craving a boost! lol xxx


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys, bought a new scale and restarting tomorrow. Had a bad 2 weeks but think i maintained which is good. Had a mcds today :\ and a cupcake.. terrible.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

It's on Castle St :) up the top by the town hall.
I can't find the Iceland stuff online (someone else might have more luck), but if I can find my 'Food Directory' book I'll have a looksie.
Hope things start looking up soon :hugs:

I've been a bit naughty today (ate some mini hotdogs earlier) but I 'think' I've kept within my syns. I bought a pair of jeans when I first started SW, a size too small, wouldn't go past my thighs.. and they officially now fit!! Bit of a muffin top but I can get them on :lol::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hello lovely ladies :)

Been another good day foodwise, got plenty of room for spinach & ricotta tortellini (6 syns for a 300g bowl), and good grief, do I bloody need it tonight!!!!

Got stabbed in the arm by occy health at work, they claimed I needed a DTP (diphtheria, tetanus & polio) booster, which according to my GP practice I didn't, so now my arm hurts like a beast with no need for it to :/ Then I had my smear test, which went fine, but it wasn't exactly enjoyable, you know? And now I'm home and trying to do some work but the staff VLE site is p***ing about, Word won't behave and put my images where I need them in my document, and to top it all off, I can't log in to Slimming World :cry: . I have had enough this evening but I HAVE to get this work done, and I'd really quite like to record my well-behaved day in my SW food diary on the website.

Anyone else having problems logging in? I have my email and password saved, and when I click on 'log in' it just seems to refresh the login page.

And breathe...the temptation to demolish my entire box of thorntons moments and the bag of fun-size chocs is sooooooo huge...breathe...


----------



## africaqueen

My friend is unable to log in too so must be a widespread issue xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It's working again :D 

And I've emailed off my work, and had a hot bath, and am about to have some dinner and pleasurably torment myself watching Masterchef :haha:


----------



## EternalRose

Checking in ladies, Im still sticking with it.I may have had a sneaky weigh in and Im doing alright init...:winkwink: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

I am well pissed off! Just had WI and i have lost 1LB!! What a load of crap after sticking to plan all wk and counting every syn! AF is due today though, so maybe have a decent loss next wk? I feel bloated an miserable and im off to work soon. xxx


----------



## Lliena

yeah could be that, don't forget though 1lb a week is still just over 4 stone lost in a year-when you look at it like that its fab!


----------



## becs0375

AQ, what a pain!!!

ER so glad you are still at it!!!

I decided that I need to take a break from going to class, I don't really feel I get anything out of going apart from getting weighed. I never get to talk to my consultant so I am going to go it alone for a bit, I know the plan well so I will see how I do!!


----------



## africaqueen

Lliena said:


> yeah could be that, don't forget though 1lb a week is still just over 4 stone lost in a year-when you look at it like that its fab!

Yeah i know, but i have to lose the weight asap or i cant have a chance at getting pregnant and its breaking my heart:cry:
Really fed up today tbh. Feel depressed and deflated after trying so hard. everyday at lunch i have sat there while the girls ate their junk and i have been so focused and then thats the result. It must be to do with af cos i feel so, so bloated and sluggish today! I will hope for a 3lb loss next fri.
Today i have had a chocolate bar in work and just ate some mini haribo with dh. I am past caring today. Need a day off it. Got so much going on.

Hope everyone else is doing well and good luck for the wkend.
I have been good last wkend but me and dh are going for a chinese tomorrow afternoon when i finish work. Its buffet style so i knw what to stick to for plan, although i will be indulging a little in a bowl of hot and sour soup and maybe a piece of prawn toast. Naughty me! lol.
xxx


----------



## EternalRose

becs0375 said:


> AQ, what a pain!!!
> 
> ER so glad you are still at it!!!
> 
> I decided that I need to take a break from going to class, I don't really feel I get anything out of going apart from getting weighed. I never get to talk to my consultant so I am going to go it alone for a bit, I know the plan well so I will see how I do!!

Same as me hun, i dont really get anything out of the classes. I am going to give it another month, then probably go it alone

Another good day ish...had 10 syns today though...:wacko:..xx


----------



## becs0375

ER I just find classes boring!! My consultant doesnt make them fun! Thats why I never stay!


----------



## EternalRose

Mine too! It just goes on and on and on...there was this well funny woman there last wed. she said she drank 15 bottles of Budweiser in one night and I knew everyone was thinking errr you need to be at AA love not Slimming world..:rofl: It was the funniest!


----------



## becs0375

ER how funny!!!! I think some people that go just go for a social!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Oh no :( I jusr weighed myself and I've lost a whole 2 ounces this week. I do not understand :/ I've been so good, didn not go over my syns once this week, and was well under on a few days. I've run 10km and swum 1km. HOW have I not lost at least a pound???

Gutted. :cry:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

aaa, ok, I went shopping, behaved myself, didn't buy any chocolate, came home, put it all in the fridge and proceeded to drop a carton of cream (elmlea light, not fat-fest cream!!!) on my foot, right on my big toe 'knuckle', and I've got a huge swollen bit and a purple bruise now, the rim of the carton hit my foot edge-on! So I sat in the middle of the floor and cried, feeling so sorry for myself, and decided, oh, sod it, I'll get back on the scales and see if it's right that I STS this week...

...and....

...it wasn't! It says I've actually lost 1.5lb, which is what i lost last week, which means I've lost 3lb total! :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :loopy:

I'm glad I didn't enter my weight first thing this morning :D I did my first-thing weigh-in on a different bit of kitchen floor to usual, and our whole house is like the Weasley's Burrow - it's held up by magic and everything's wonky, including the floors, so I should know to leave the scales alone and stop moving them! :dohh:

I feel much more motivated to go swimming this afternoon now, as long as my stupid toe is ok...but first I'm going to phone my Mummy and then watch last Monday's one born every minute (I haven't seen it yet) to satisfy my broody cravings...

I hope you all have better Saturday mornings than I did (excluding the actual managing to lose weight this week thing, because I wish that for all of you!) :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

I have been VERY bad on plan today but enjoyed it... lol.
went for a chinese buffer with dh after work and threw caution to the wind and did not follow plan at all... then me and dh had a cream bun each before... aaaah. Was very tasty but back on plan from tomorrow. Was payday today so went to tesco before and got loads of yogurts and fruit etc and going to do rest of shopping tomorrow. Going to write down some SS menu's for this coming wk for work etc.
I am hoping to lose 3lb this wk. I have a extra incentive to do it by the 19th april as we have received our 1st appt at the IVF clinic for then and we need to get cracking so my BMI is 30 and below for then  I am so delighted. Thought it would take ages xxx


----------



## Reedy

Loads of luck for the 19th April AQ x 

Well I had a pretty crap afternoon yesterday, Finley should have done a modelling shoot but he was having none of it, he had a complete meltdown & was uncontrollable for a whole 45minutes, it broke my heart :cry: I just couldnt calm him down & I felt bad for the photographer & manager of the company he was modelling for because they drove out to a local country park for it x I felt so sorry for my poor boy though I hate seeing him so upset so while he sat quietly all the way home I sobbed, got home to DH & told him after the afternoon I had I couldnt be arsed to cook & I want a McDonalds Big Mac Meal - LARGE & a McFlurry :blush: TBF I did really enjoy it lol although I didnt finish my burger & hardly touched my McFlurry x 
Been better today though & going to be good everyday now till weigh in on wednesday x :flower:

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Claire1

Hello ladies, can I join in? I just started sw this week and feeling motivated. Anyone got any top tips or amazing recipes they would like to share. 
I am ttc, just started this month. 
I have a massive amount of weight to lose, so hoping to lose a bit to help with ttc and pregnacy.
I am really good during the week, but so bad at the weekends, anyone have the same problem and have some words of wisdom to help sort myself out? :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Claire 
How much weight do u have to lose? I have lost 35lb so far and still a long way to go but i am getting there. Just take it wk by wk or it seems to big a task ;-)
Lots of recipes on 1st page of this thread and we all have lots of tips and ideas.
Any questions feel free to ask away! Are u doing the EE plan? That's what i do xxx


----------



## Blah11

had a quick WI and only lost 1lb this week :(! need another 0.2lb by tomorrow to get my 10lbs in feb goal!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Welcome Claire :) I have the opposite problem, I am quite good at weekends but terrible during the week as the temptation of the canteen and the shop is just too close! 

I find the best way for me to deal with cravings at home is to just not have any of what I crave in the house, and to try and distract myself from what I am craving (usually chocolate) by drinking water, doing something like cleaning the bathroom, etc, and then if I still really want some, I will go to the shop and get a freddo or something small like that. I'm sure it won't work for everyone, but that's just how I do it :) I've found SW helps, also, as I'm more reluctant to spend my syns on chocolate if it means I won't be able to have a slice of garlic bread or a glass of wine with dinner.

Ooh, I slipped yesterday, I ate cake! But I couldn't help it, I went to the gym and did a 1.5km swim, felt really good, then came over all dizzy and passed out while having a chat to the lifeguard on reception. She caught me, and gave me water, and a piece of gorgeous fruit cake to get my blood sugar back up. It was only a small piece, but I have no idea what it weighed or what butter/flour etc was in it, as it was homemade, so I've decided I'm not counting it. Without it I'd have been in bad shape and unable to drive home, so I'm counting it as a genuine emergency and therefore exempt from syns!

Home-made spaghetti bolognese for dinner tonight, with quorn mince and sauce made from passata and herbs and stuff, I can't wait! Was meant to cook this for last night's dinner but just didn't have the energy.

Happy Sunday to everyone, and a good week ahead :D


----------



## Claire1

Hi Eleflump and a-queen, 
Thank you for the welcome and tips. Will give it a go!
I tend to favour green and red days, mainly green. I like being able to have 2 b options.
I will be making lots of quorn meals as well. Need a kick up the bum and get to the gym
I've been reading through alot of the previous pages, you've all done so well. Hope I can as well!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well girls i have a tough day.
Mum getting worse and dad not coping... very stressful for me right now.

This is todays menu... not too good but back on track tomorrow.

Breakfast- Shape fat free yogurt and a apple.

Dinner- Ripple and small piece of Victoria sponge.... Aaaah so bad.

Tea- Small portion of plain instant mash, 2 asda reduced fat sausages(2 syns) peas and cauli and a drizzle of gravy(2 syns). Apple. 

Snack- 2 coconut mushroom sweets- Ooops..

Supper- 2 weetabix with milk(hea and heb) and sweetener.

Going to try hard all wk now but not feeling great, AF is here and its gonna be hard xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

I am here to hang my head in shame :blush:

After starting last Monday i fell off the wagon on Tuesday :blush: Things didn't get any better :growlmad: We have all been ill with colds and sore throats and I'm afraid i used it as an excuse :blush:

After stripping off and having a good look at myself in the mirror and seeing what i have done to myself :cry: I am shocked so - 

This week i am -

Coming on here every day :thumbup:
Staying on track ( with no excuses ) :thumbup:
Moving my body every day for at least 30 minutes. :thumbup:

I have made a weeks worth of menus so i have no excuses that i don't know what to do for tea and my books have been dusted off and put on the kitchen side. 

Hope all you other ladies have had a good week and i was alone on the syn wagon lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Welcome Claire x I'm always bad at the weekends too as I go to my parents x Havent really got any tips I tend to always fall of the wagon but try my hardest to make up for it on the other days x 

Sparkle - Dont worry hun, when your ill the last thing on your mind is what you can & cant eat x 
Just start afresh tomorrow x 

Today has been ok had a banana for breakfast
roast chicken, new potatoes & salad for dinner
and a little bit of mums black cherry & apple crumble & custard & tbh I dont care how many syns were in it, it was sooo nice lol x 
Just had an mint options hotchoc x

Hope everyone had a good weekend x


----------



## Reedy

Oh and anyone know if the new Special K clusters can be used as HEb?? They look lush but dont want to buy them if I have to syn them x


----------



## becs0375

Tomorrow is day 1 of going it alone for me!! I am so determind!!!!


----------



## Stephie 25

hiya, not been about much, drama and work has been taking over my life.... :( 

Not done too badley for food today, well as long as you ignore the portion of fruit strudle i ate.... :D'oh:


----------



## africaqueen

Im back on the wagon myself from tomorrow too girls 

Just made chicken and mushroom pasta n sauce and added some diced chicken breast for work tomorrow and il take a shape zero yogurt and a apple 

Want to do my best to shift 3lb by fri even tho AF is here and im still bloated, hope i can manage it as i am going for a few drinks with my the girls on sat nite for my friend's Birthday and want to not stress about calories! lol. xxx


----------



## becs0375

AF is here for me too!! Not good!! Going to weigh on a Monday!


----------



## Blah11

Had ANOTHER crap day. New week, new month tomorrow and WI :)


----------



## Blah11

Lost 1.5lbs :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done blah xxx


----------



## Blah11

Thanks :D! Managed to get my 1st mark and got my 10lbs in a month off :)!


----------



## becs0375

Well done Blah!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Day one of being back on the wagon lol. For breakfast I'm having scrambled eggs, bacon and beans :thumbup:

Africaqueen, My AF is due on friday but i am determined it's not going to make me eat chocolate :dohh: I have a party on saturaday too my friends 40th. Luckily I'm weighing on sunday so hopefully the few wines i have wont show up :winkwink:
I have to say your lunch sounds lovely. I must get into the habbit of making something for lunch that i can pop in the fridge so when i have finished with the little one i can grab it insted of grabbing a bag of crisps or a chocolate bar because it's quick :blush:

Blah11, Congratulations on the weight loss :happydance::happydance:

:hi: Becs Hope you have a great week :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the ladies who havent checked in yet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ames_x

I'm going to join Slimming World tonight with my mum :thumbup: wish me luck... will be starting tomorrow, never done Slimming World before!


----------



## daniandbaby

can I join?

I have been doing sliming world on and off I lost a stone I have ate crap for a whole month and not managed to put a single lb back on, I dont know how its possible???

I have a stone more to lose and then I will be happy

I started at 12 stone 9 and Im now 11 stone 8 I have weigh in tonight but I allready know I have sts lol


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Ames and Dani!!!

So far so good today!! Eveni managed to go out for a walk despite the weather!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Ames and welcome back Dani! Rem u from our old sw thread ;-)

Well girls i have been crap again today but i am exhausted with af and work was so busy and i got 3hrs sleep last night so not very determined today :-(
For brekky i had porridge (hea and heb) and for lunch chicken an mushroom pasta n sauce with added chicken breast and a shape zero yogurt.
Then i got home from work and had... iceland frozen chicken madras... no idea how many syns..? with rice and then 4 weightwatchers oatmeal biscuits.... aaaah!
Going to try very hard tomorrow to get more energy an stick to plan.
I am now hoping to of lost 1lb by friday cos id be lucky to manage that now xxx


----------



## ames_x

Thanks girls!

Just got back from class, must admit I'm a tad :wacko:
I've decided to do the extra easy plan, so starting tomorrow! Does anyone know where I can get ideas for meals and such?
OH is confused as to how I can eat whatever I want pretty much and still loose weight lol


----------



## africaqueen

Well done for starting Ames!

Have a look on 1st page of this thread for ideas and also join SW group on FB ;-)
xxx


----------



## Reedy

HIya Dani & Ames 

Well done Blah x 

I've been okish today x 
Breakfast - 1 slice W/M nimble bread with a poched egg
Lunch - 2 slices W/M nimble bread with lettuce, tomato, red onion, 4 pieces of bacon (fat removed) and a spread of mayo (2syns)
Dinner was dolmio lasagne :blush: dont know about syns but I only had a very small portion just wasnt hungry - I used to eat half :dohh:
oh & 2 cups of tea one with sweetner & the other had sugar in because DH forgot :dohh: so 1 syn x

Made my homemade syn free Tomato & Basil soup for lunch this week yummers x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome ladies :D

Dani - well done on maintaining your loss!
Ames - The purple book in your folder should have some good ideas :)

Well I've been a little bit naughty this week, so I'm not expecting big licks tomorrow. Nothing major, just had AF so been going over a few days on my syns. Was hoping for 3lbs to get my stone and a half, but as long as I have a loss I'm happy!

Hope everyone is feeling a bit brighter this week. As Blah said, new week, new month :)


----------



## ames_x

Right, I'm going shopping when OH comes home so just using up what we have already. 

2x Warburtons wholemeal bread from a 400g loaf - HE 
Beans
Poached egg

I know it says you don't have to measure... but what do you girls normally have in regards to the beans? Half a small tin? A small tin?

Sorry :blush:


----------



## KellyMomma

Hi Ladies, well i have lost 4 pounds this week on extra easy  i am very pleased! I have my 6 week post natal appointment today so i am hoping i will get the all clear to get back in the gym, which will know doubt help x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

ames_x said:


> Right, I'm going shopping when OH comes home so just using up what we have already.
> 
> 2x Warburtons wholemeal bread from a 400g loaf - HE
> Beans
> Poached egg
> 
> I know it says you don't have to measure... but what do you girls normally have in regards to the beans? Half a small tin? A small tin?
> 
> Sorry :blush:

Just depends on how hungry I am! My SW leader says, eat as much free food as you need to suppress your appetite. If I know I'll go a while before I eat again, I'll fill myself up, but if you don't need to, don't stuff yourself :)

Well done Kelly!! FX'd everything is okay to get back in the gym :D

I've got another 3.5lbs off this week :happydance:So that's 1st 7.5lbs in 8 weeks! I'm buzzing :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kelly and Kate on the FAB losses!! whoop whoop x

I have been bit better today and feeling less bloated now af is here properly. Just exhausted tho and work been busy busy! off on fri,sat,sun an mon so one happy bunny! haha. Need the relax. Going to make chicken stir fry for work tomorrow and take a yogurt. Hope to have lost 1-2lb for WI on friday if i can manage it xxx


----------



## happigail

Hello everyone, please may I join you all? I joined SW this morning and am gunna try extra easy. Does everyone like doing it? Have you found the results as good as following the colour plans? Some days I'll probably do green, but it would be nice to like salmon with little potatoes or some cous cous!!!

A little bit about me, I am 36, had my little girl 3 and a half months ago,, I didn't gain any weight when I was pregnant, BUT I was already really big. 

I really need to do this as my pregnancy flagged up high blood pressure and I have a 10 year old and Kitty and I really want to have at least one baby before I'm done and I really want to be around for a longggggggggggg time.


*EDIT* really sorry, I just realised that I would need to give my weight (OBV!) and I just cant, wayyy to humilating, so just HELLO to all and I will read away!! x


----------



## africaqueen

Happigail- welcome! u have taken the first step and we are all here to support you! u dnt need to disclose ur weight if u are not happy to, but there is no shame here and it helps to see it come down each mth on the first page ;-)
Whatever u are happy with hun. I like doing EE and have gone from 18.5 stones to 15.11 stones and still a way to go but slowly and surely im getting there xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Hi Girls, sorry been awol...but my little girl is not well. She has croup..an awful hacking cough. Been off college this week to look after her and she has been so so clingy. I also finally made the decision today to say no to my offer for midwifery this year, and I will be applying to medical school next year instead. My true true dream of being a doctor :cloud9: I have finally just got a little bit of confidence to go for it. And I have a bit of brain anyway...:winkwink: WI tomorrow. Will let you know how I get on x x


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome Happigail, and dont worry about your starting weight it is the last time you will ever see that figure x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

:hi: aimes and dani, i am new here to :hugs:

Kelly and kate well done on your weight losses this week :thumbup:

Hapigail, I am doing the extra easy plan. I love it. I lost 2 stone back last year before i got pregnant. I want to loose about 6 stone all together :blush: Don't be embarrassed about your weight nobody will judge you here. We are all working towards the same thing :hugs::hugs: 

Africaqueen, Wow well done on your weight loss so far :happydance:

Hope you have all had a nice day :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I have had an ok day :dohh: Just slipped in a small slice of birthday cake but that was it, and it is my sons 18th birthday. I stayed away from the alcohol :thumbup: and only ate the good things on the table :wacko:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Eternalrose, Hope your little girl feels better soon :hugs:

Good luck at WI tomorrow


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Gosh theres a few of us fell off the wagon these last few days!
Well my weeks been pretty bad!
Saturday night was a boozy night out so resulted in a big mac:blush:
Sunday was major hangover day so synned enormously with a Sub Way for lunch:blush: was also my daughters birthday so had 2 peices of choc cake:blush:
Monday the witch arrived and there was birthday cake left so had 2 slices again:blush:

Did pretty well today until after zumba, ate the last peice of cake, and had nutella on crackerbread:blush:

WI tomorrow morning, oops!:wacko:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I never went last week. We had to take Hallie the hospital. This week we haven't really had money to have varied diet, so mostly been good at home with scrambled eggs and beans on toast for lunch and jackets potatoes for tea. Although there has been a few creme eggs, and kinder buenos thrown in, Oh and a papa johns ... :blush:

I am dreading going back tonight. I hope to god I haven't gained weight but I think I might of. If I have though I hope It's not over 3lbs and putting me further back than I started. Can't believe I fell off the wagon after my 1st week, I was doing so well and loved doing the cooking. Can't wait til monday so I can have some money and go shopping for lots of yummy salad and stuff.

Found out my daughter has anemia so I need to start buying red meat for the house :sick: think I'm gunna have to get over my fear of cooking raw meat now. I think next week I'm gunna make some beef burgers with her out of extra lean mince, make a little game and (get her to do most of the mixing of the meat so I dont be sick :rofl: )

Arghhh rambled, but yeah, expect me back. I have 8 weeks before my 21st party I NEEEED to lose at least a stone!

I CAN DO THIS!!!!!!:bodyb:


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the losses girls x 
Hi Happigail - dont worry about disclosing your weight hun, we're all here to support each other & we're all trying to do the same thing - Lose weight, no matter how much weight that is x 

Well I should have had WI this morning but Finley has been really poorly & very clingy, so clingy he wouldnt let me put him down to get on the scales :dohh: so will WI tomorrow morning instead x Which in some ways works out better for me because I missed Zumba last night because of Finley being ill but I'm going tonight so maybe work off a few pounds before WI x 
although tbh I'm expecting to either STS or put on this week x
Going to go mad at shopping this week x I'm going to make burgers too Amy, DH had birdseye ones yesterday & they smelt lush x


----------



## EternalRose

Back from WI, I have lost 4.5lbs this week...:happydance::happydance:
I am over the moon! And I have lost 10lbs in 4 weeks..and that is with a 2.5lb gain last week....EEEEEK big smile on my face. Oh and I have LEARNT from previous mistakes, I no longer do 'treat' days where I would literally eat a 100 syns :lol: Instead...I just go right up to my syn limit for the day . So bought myself a little choccie dessert and a packet of french fries crisps and that will do me. 

Also, how does Slimmer of the Week work at your groups? xx


----------



## Reedy

Well done ER thats brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

so with a month and a bit of pretty much eating take out 3-4 times a night, massive bars of chocolate, flapjacks and junk , I had a week off work and wasn't doing much walking and I put on 2lb but I am actually really happy about that, as it has now shocked me back into healthy eating, Im tired of being miserable I need to lose 1 more stone, I lost the first stone in 3 weeks and nothing since coz i wasn't doing the plan properly.

I have set my self a 2 week challenge, I am going back to basis, measuring milk etc as I was just guessing lol I even chucked the batteries of the scales out so Im not tempted to weigh and Im not going to weigh for 2 weeks, As I like to see big loses not 2lb here n there lol. Im back at work tomorrow too so thats good, work at matalan so ur always on ur feet up n down the stock room round n round the store lol.

So today I had

Breakfast: Banana and cofee (hea)

Lunch: Jacket pot , beans and large salad, lettuce, carrot and cabbage.

Dinner will be chicken thighs seasoned in soy sauce n paprika and every day seasoning. Sounds really plain and dull but it is yummmmmmmmmmmmmmy

I always get cravings in the evening so will have a options hot choc coz that fills me up and i can never get through it, dunno y? I could eat 2 family size fruit n n nut bars followed by large pack of crisps easily lol


----------



## africaqueen

Well done ER! That is a fab loss hun x

Hi to all the other girls.

I have been good today. Yaaay! feeling a LOT less bloated too so hoping to see a loss of 2lb tomorrow when i WI as my pants are sooo loose now so best had of lost! lol.

I am going to have a salad for tea with egg and ham and all the usual stuff and a apple.
Then supper im gonna have some stir fry i think.

Work been mega busy but in tomorrow an then im off for 6 whole days! whoop whoop! Gonna get plenty of nice walks in and get crackin on my housework as i just dnt seem to get the chance.

xxx


----------



## firstprincess

Im back!

After a bad few weeks. Back to group tonight and lost 1.5lbs so an amazing loss so far. I expected a gain because I have eaten nothing but junk.

Very happy. So back in track and want 2lbs off next week. 

Hope ur all ok, will try and catch up with the thread. xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I only gained 1lb thank god, thought that it would be alot more, I'm so crampy and I've bloated right up, I couldn't get my foot in my shoe :blush: stupid AF!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done FP!! 

Amy- u will soon have that off an lots more 

I am feeling nervous for WI tomorrow. Oooh hope iv lost some bloody thing now this bloating has gone away xxx


----------



## Stephie 25

i weighed in on Monday, and am pleased to announce a 2lb loss this week. Total weight loss is now 1st 1lb1/2.

:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the losses ladies x 
Amy -1lb isnt too bad hun & like AQ said you'll soon get that off x 

Went to a different zumba class tonight & OMG I'm knackered!! it was for an hour & it was so energetic it was fab but think I still prefer my tuesday one atm but will do both anyway x 
Been pretty good today x 
Breakfast - 28g sultana bran (HEb) milk (HEa) and sweetner
Lunch - My homemade tomato & basil soup 
Dinner - 2 small jacket spuds with a bit of butter (2syns) 28g Cheese (HEa) and beans with a big side salad & a boiled egg and some extra light mayo (2syns I think)
Snacks - Mullerlight yoghurt, sugar free jelly, banana & a cup of tea with sweetner & milk from HEa x 

WI tomorrow x 

Oh and on a positive note 4 people have now commented on my weight loss :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Stephie!

I just made a egg an ham salad for work tomorrow 
Come on WI! Wanna see if this water retention has gone! lol xxx


----------



## happigail

Thanks for the welcome guys! I'll try to pluck up the courage!

It's actually quite hard at times isn't it?! I have made some mistakes already!

weetabix x 2 HE
Milk HE
Honey syns 2.5 I think

Chicken and salad leaves F
Salad cream - Because omg so dry i couldn't swollow it lol!!! 2 syns ish

cod, syn free wedges, green beans and chopped toms with peppers, onions, peas and sweetcorn, my plate of food was huge (is that REALLY ok?)

and then I made a smothie :s oopsie, have since realised this is bad, I used the rest of my milk, muller lite, banana, kiwi and pinapple. 

Oh and because I get desperate for sugar a 4 syn shapers bar.

I don't know how to syn the smoothie but it will tip me over 15 syns where I was at 10. BOO.


----------



## daniandbaby

Well done on all the loses

Happii gail dont worry about it, Its hard to get around everything at first but u will get used to it

breakfast bananana cofeee (hea) and sweetner
snack bananana
lunch small jack pot, beans and huge salad
dinner, jerk chicken, rice and potatoes, huge salad with it.

snack 2 weetabix )hea and heb)

I might have a options now


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

I just had WI and i have lost..... 4LB!!! 
I am sooo happy! that water retention has obviously gone and im feeling great as my weight is now 15.7 for the first time in yrs!! Could the 1st page please be updated Kate ;-)
My goal for this wk is to lose 3lb and that would mean i would of lost 3 stones as my starting weight last yr was 18.4
Do have a bit of a boozy wkend planned for my friends bday tho so will have to get the gym a few times this wk to manage it! lol xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

Yay, Well done AQ X


----------



## Reedy

happigail said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! I'll try to pluck up the courage!
> 
> It's actually quite hard at times isn't it?! I have made some mistakes already!
> 
> weetabix x 2 HE
> Milk HE
> Honey syns 2.5 I think
> 
> Chicken and salad leaves F
> Salad cream - Because omg so dry i couldn't swollow it lol!!! 2 syns ish
> 
> cod, syn free wedges, green beans and chopped toms with peppers, onions, peas and sweetcorn, my plate of food was huge (is that REALLY ok?)
> 
> *and then I made a smothie :s oopsie, have since realised this is bad, I used the rest of my milk, muller lite, banana, kiwi and pinapple. don't know how to syn the smoothie but it will tip me over 15 syns where I was at 10. BOO*.

How is the smoothie bad???


----------



## Reedy

Well done AQ thats amazing, you really are an inspiration x 

Well another 1lb loss for me which means I've now lost 9lb :happydance: only 4lb to go & I've lost a stone which I have never done in my life I always quit at the half stone mark x 
My weightloss seems to have slowed abit though :-( The first 2 weeks I lost 5lb (2lb one week then the 2nd week 3lb) but now its just 1lb every week x i would love to get to my 1 stone mark in a week but cant see it myself x I must be doing something wrong :nope:


----------



## daniandbaby

Reedy said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome guys! I'll try to pluck up the courage!
> 
> It's actually quite hard at times isn't it?! I have made some mistakes already!
> 
> weetabix x 2 HE
> Milk HE
> Honey syns 2.5 I think
> 
> Chicken and salad leaves F
> Salad cream - Because omg so dry i couldn't swollow it lol!!! 2 syns ish
> 
> cod, syn free wedges, green beans and chopped toms with peppers, onions, peas and sweetcorn, my plate of food was huge (is that REALLY ok?)
> 
> *and then I made a smothie :s oopsie, have since realised this is bad, I used the rest of my milk, muller lite, banana, kiwi and pinapple. don't know how to syn the smoothie but it will tip me over 15 syns where I was at 10. BOO*.
> 
> How is the smoothie bad???Click to expand...



eating fruit whole is free, but if u use it to make smoothies its syns, I think the reason is because u will loose a lot more fruit to make a smoothie than u would eat, u would use 10 oranges to make a smoothie and still be hungry, but u wouldnt get through 10 oranged whole.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done ladies!! :happydance:
I'll get the front page updates when I'm not on the laptop :thumbup:

Welcome Happigail :D
Dw about not revealing your weight - I wouldn't even weigh myself for years! I'm not arsed now, I started this at 20st but we're all here to lose :)

I'm feeling pretty good today, put a shirt on that used to be too tight now it's too big :D my auntie saw me and commented my clothes look too big haha!


----------



## firstprincess

Well done all. Yeah smoothies are mega syns .... i found out after my second week of drinking them!

Reedy- its normal for the weight loss to slow. mix things around a bit. change you hea and heb choices etc. xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Updated front page :thumbup: if anyone else needs theirs updating please let me know!

Has anyone tried the new chocolate Hi-Fi bars? They're LUSH!!


----------



## africaqueen

You know what girls? I just realised that today is not friday! LMAO!
I had convinced myself that it was Fri! that's why i had WI this morning! haha.
I will WI tomorrow and update if any change. Aaah i am losing my lil mind this wk!
Work has been mega busy and iv been taking complaints calls and its stressful! lol.
I am now off work for 6 whole days! yaaaay!

Well done on loss reedy and thanks for such nice words 

xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

Can I be added to the front page ?

Daniandbaby
Starting weight - 12 st 9
Short term goal - 11 stt
Long term goal - 10st
Loss so far - 15 lbs


----------



## daniandbaby

Today has been a good day was back at work so done alot of walking and walked my son to nursery which is up hills lol

Breakfast weetabix and milk, cofee (he a and b)

Lunch 2x chicken thigh, rice and salad

Dinner, spanish omellete , 1 lean chop and big bowel of salad

Going to have an options in a bit


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I had "official" WI this morning and i am still at 15.7 so 1 day didnt make a diff as i thought. lol. I am now aware it is friday tho which is a bonus! haha. Off work till next thur now so im well happy! going to be good today as i can cos tomorrow will be naughty as its my friend's birthday. Aiming for 3lb off this wk so iv lost 3 stone then xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Had a bit of a bad week this week, it's just seemed like so much hard work, so I don't think I'll have lost much, if any, at my weight-in tomorrow. As long as I haven't gained I suppose...

I had a muffin at teabreak, but it just sat on my stomach, and I felt really queasy...about 2 hours after eating it I was sick :/ Do I have to count the syns for it? That's such a stupid question...but hey, if I'm not going to digest all of it, I shouldn't have to count it??

Rest of the day off, not planning much...was thinking a run later but I will see how I feel since I've not been 100% today.

Good luck Africaqueen, you're doing brilliantly, I really admire your resolve!


----------



## LoraLoo

Afternoon ladies. I feel really bad as I've not been sticking to the plan :nope: Back on it today, just hope I can stick to it, feel like I've really let myself down 

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Added you Dani :thumbup:

:hugs: Lora. I've been slipping something terrible this week too. Least you're getting back on it today it's all good :)


----------



## becs0375

Hey girlies!!!

I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 4lbs since Monday, thats just healthy eating!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow! Well done Becs!! :happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

How does Slimmer of the Week work at your groups girls?

Oh and do sometimes you go right up to your 15 syns a day...I am on 4 at the moment, but i am waiting for my syn free chips to cook...and i am about to have a crispbake which is 6 sysns..and I want to have 100mls of bucks fizz which is 3.5...:blush:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh gosh I almost always have my 15 syns lol, it's only really when I'm in work that I don't.

Slimmer of the Week in the meetings just goes to the person who's lost the most (by percentage, I think), that week, and they get a sticker for their book, a certificate and a basket of fruit and low-syn goodies brought in by everyone in group.


----------



## daniandbaby

Well done on your lose becs

I had a pretty good day today.

Went to do my nails whilst kye was at nursery and went to mcs to use the loo and it was breakfast!!!!!!!!11 My mouth was watering im never out n about that early for mcd breakfat , I love there sausage n egg mc muffin. I dont know how I managed it but I just kept on walking OUT the shop lol

Breakfast 2 weetabix and milk (hea heb)

Lunch , small slice of spanish omellete left over from night before and fruit salad

Dinner Slimming world chicken curry

Snack Grapes

Goinhg to have a bath now and might have a options


----------



## EternalRose

Kate&Lucas said:


> Oh gosh I almost always have my 15 syns lol, it's only really when I'm in work that I don't.
> 
> Slimmer of the Week in the meetings just goes to the person who's lost the most (by percentage, I think), that week, and they get a sticker for their book, a certificate and a basket of fruit and low-syn goodies brought in by everyone in group.

You see, I lost 4.5lbs last week, and Slimmer of the week went to a lady who lost 2lbs...:wacko: I dont mind or anything, I just think it is a really odd way of doing things. I thought it went to the person, who lost the most..but maybe some groups just pick them randomly..x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

You have to have lost or STS the previous week to be able to get it.


----------



## EternalRose

Kate&Lucas said:


> You have to have lost or STS the previous week to be able to get it.

OOOOOOH ok, that explains it...:blush:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:lol:
There's always next week!


----------



## EternalRose

Oh gawd, I doubt it..I just want to eat everything and anything right now...:wacko::haha:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hi :) 

I did my weigh-in this morning and have lost half a lb, which is pretty good going I think for having such a poor week just gone. This week is a fresh start and I'm determined to see a couple of lbs gone this time next week. Hubby is really getting on board too, having healthy chips with me, and not adding margarine to mashed potato.

I'm hoping this post doesn't kill the thread again, people stop posting for hours after I post, and my posts aren't replied to any more...I wonder am I doing or saying something wrong? :( I don't mean to and am sorry if I am.


----------



## africaqueen

A loss is always better than a gain Mrs Ele! ;-)
You will soon get back into it.

I am going to have some weetabix now and fruit and then for tea im making a syn free chilli with rice and salad and some tearing bread(lil naughty) then its flexi syns for my night out later! lol. Really looking forward to catching up with friends and having a laugh.
Will be straight back on plan tomorrow xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

A loss is a loss eleflump, Ur lucky ur hubby is changing little things withu. My partner complains that I dont put butter in the rice any more or use oil, He says that fry light burns everything ha ha ha. I usually reply with dont like it dont eat it lol

Were off to the zoo today with a friend and her 2 sons, Praying they sell jacket potatoes there , coz hunger and burger bars dont mix, I have been so good these last few days and it usually only takes me 1 slip to fall off the wagon for weeks..doh

Will update later!!

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Amy-Lea

Girls give me strength.... :shock: I am hoivering over the buy it now button on slimming tablets. I need to lose weight :cry: I am just a greedy fat cow, I don't think I will ever be slim again. I need that spark, that spark that everyone says goes off and the diet just clicks. I've been waiting for near 3 years for it to go off and I'm just getting fatter and more grotesque as time goes on! I feel proper sick. It's my 21st birthday party in like 48 days or something, I'm gunna look like a tent as I need a maxi dress due to my massive calves but need to cover my arms too. Pissing me off so much that I'm on self distruct and eating every bad I can get my hands on!


----------



## kayleigh&bump

AL pleeeeease don't do the tabs :nope: I def agree that something needs to click to get that motivation u need, for me, I just got so down about the way I looked that something triggered it off. Healthy eating is pretty much the only way you are going to lose weight and keep it off. Read through ur pack, find recipes that take your fancy and write out a meal plan for the week ahead and stick to it! Dont have junk foods in the house to remove temptation. Stock up on fruit to pick at, and lots of Mugshots etc you can eat guilt free whenever you want to. SW works when you stick to it! And for a lot of people they find the weight comes of very quickly. My weight loss hasn't been the fastest., but I've gone from a 16-18 at the beginning of the year to a 14 now, and I feel a mlion times better already! You can do it! X


----------



## Amy-Lea

Yeah I think I will do a meal plan now actually. It's just so disheartening. I'm one of them who if someone mentions pizza, thats it then i wont rest til i get one etc :(


----------



## kayleigh&bump

I know how you feel cos I'm the same. I have to look away from the Kfc ads on tv :haha: what really helps me is allowing myself one meal a week where I eat what I want. For me it's always a Friday on ohs day off, and we go out for lunch. I eat what I like, I look forward to it for the whole week and keeps me focused. Once you start to see the weight falling off, it becomes a lot easier to stay motivated. What about buying something in a size smaller to keep you focused? I bought a size 14 top when I first started and kept it hung up in view in my bedroom. Every night I went to bed I saw it and it focused me for the day ahead. Wasn't long before it fit! ;)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

Well done to all the ladies who have lost this week :thumbup: :happydance::happydance:

I have weighed this morning and i have dropped a pound :growlmad: I did expect this as AF is here and it is a bad one :cry: 
Hopefully i will see a better loss this week :winkwink:

Good luck for the coming week everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 

Amy lea- It is hard hun but it just takes a lot of wilpower and helps to have something to aim for too like your 21st Birthday. Do it now hun cos i am 30 in 2 mths and spent most of my twenties fat and unhappy with myself which i regret ;-) I am going to be in good shape in my thirties, il ensure that 

Sparkle- Dont worry about losing 1lb when af is here. I lost 1lb when af was about and the next wk i lost 4lb so was retaining water ;-)

Hello to everyone else.

Well i had my naughty night last night and had a fair few vod an diet cokes and 2 glasses wine... then we went for a indian meal and i had a chicken madras and rice and a poppadom... so was very bad but enjoyed it ;-) I am back on plan now and i intend to lose 3lb by Friday as i am going to be doing lots of walking whilst im off work and get at least 2 gym sessions in aswell  I am going to make some chicken stir fry now for me an dh as im starving. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aaaah just been sooo bad! lol.
My dh made us a lovely tea but he uses a fair bit of oil in cooking... we had jollof rice, plantain and chicken and it was lovely. I only ate half tho due to the oil.
I will deffo be going for a long walk tomorrow when i go to wales and a hr in the gym tomorrow too! I am now thinking that a 2lb loss is more realistic for this wk but still hoping for 3lb if i can wing it! ha xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sarah I'm the same I dreeeading WI this week :(

Just had two pieces of toast with butter and marmite.. I've already gone over on syns today! I haven't really been counting all week. Naughty Kate :blush:


----------



## becs0375

Bad weekend for me, cake, meal out!! Oh well new week tomorrow!!


----------



## africaqueen

Isn't it funny girls, how we are all bad together! haha.
Better tho as i dnt like being naughty alone ;-) ha.

I have been up since 7 even tho im not in work till thur cos in agony with cystitis :-(
Went to tesco earlier to get some Oasis so took one and will have another 2 during today.
Have not eaten yet but im going to have some weetabix soon and a yogurt.
Not sure what il have for lunch but it probs wont be great cos im going out for the day to North wales if this pain lessens. Will be good with my tea and snacks tho and will do some walking today if im well enough. In bloody agony but luckily it goes fast with these sachets.

Hope everyone is having a good start to the wk xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Right, I'm back on the Wagon :bodyb: My weigh in is on Wednesday so hoping being good the next 3 days will hopefully get me the 1lb I put on back off at least.

Just got up and had 2 pieces of wholemeal bread (HEb) & ham and a satsuma!


----------



## Reedy

Had another rubbish week too, fell like thats all i'm saying just lately :dohh:
Must be good next week!!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Haha we're so in tune with each other :lol: Yeah I've been terrible this week, not had a full-on blowout but been 'picking', you know? Haven't been to bad today touch wood :)

Hope ya feel better soon Sarah :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Well my oasis sachets kicked in so feel a lot better and ended up going to North wales with my mum an dad. There i ate... cone of chips and a mr whippy! wth?! i could not resist some traditional seaside fare.. i am weak! lol. Deffo gonna be as good as i can now. Want to get 2lb off by fri but il be happy with 1lb considering the shite iv been eating...

Gonna have a healthy stir fry for tea and then be good tomorrow, wed an thur an fingers x'd il wing it and lose something at least. lol xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Haha! Oh no I'm off to Llangollen next week for two nights with my mum and Lucas.. I've been thinking I'll be good when I go but the sound of a Mr Whippy already sounds tempting :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ps I'm SO glad there's someone else who calls it a Mr Whippy! If I say that to any of my mates they look at me like I'm mental :blush::lol:


----------



## Amy-Lea

*Breakfast-* 2 pieces of wholemeal toast (HEb) Ham (free) Orange (superfree)

*Dinner-* Tomato mugshot (free)

*Tea-* Jacket potato (free) Beans (free) Salad (superfree) ham (free) tablespoon of fat free dressing (think it's 2 syns but need to check)

Hallie is out so where having a film night Later on I'm going to have strawberries, bananas and strawberry & wholegrain fat free yoghurt. Might even pig out and have an orange and a jelly and a mini twister lolly ice too :rofl: depends how it goes.


----------



## daniandbaby

I had a bad weekend

sat we went to the zoo and there wasnt any jacket potatoes so I ended up having fish batterd, chips oven cooked and beans, then I had a latte and 2 chocolate cakes lol I did do LOADS of walking tho

Yesterday at the market I had a lamb kebab then for dinner i had a chicken korma, nann bread and pilau rice, also tucked into a mars bar icecream, flap jack and almost polished of a family size fruit and nut...my god im greedy been on period tho lol

back on plan today going good

Breakfast banana and cofee, lunch banana , dinner jacket pot x2, lean bacon , beans and salad


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Ooh, I went to Llangollen last spring with hubby and some friends, we went on a canal boat :boat: from Whitchurch to Llangollen and back, it was loooovely :D I'd love to go back!

So far this week I have been really good, no syns Saturday, 6 yesterday, will be 8 today...hubby is craaaaving Domino's, so I've decided that as long as I behave myself all this week, I am allowed a small ('personal' size :pizza:) Domino's tomorrow as my flexi-syns day. It will be 26 syns, and that will be it tomorrow, no other syns at all!!! If I can keep up the good behaviour for the rest of the week I'll still be well under syns count for the week, even with the pizza. I know you're not meant to save your syns up or count them weekly rather than daily, but everyone here seems to do it to some extent and still loses weight, so a bit of sensible flexibility doesn't seem to do any harm??

The shock I had with that muffin on Friday (ate it without thinking about the syns, had a heart attack and felt really sick after finding out it was 23.5!!!) has really 'clicked' this diet into place for me, my motivation is really good at the moment (I haven't had chocolate ALL WEEK :wacko:). Long may it continue!!

I'd love to get 2 1/2 lb more off this week, at least - I've dropped 1 lb already, and another 2 1/2 would make my half-stone! The exercise is going well, my fitness is returning fast...seriously, if I can run 5k without stopping, anyone here can! I'm half way to being able to run all of my 10K in July, I suppose it is helping that I've got people sponsoring me to do that, so I feel like I can't let them down by being unfit!

Glad you're feeling better Africaqueen, I've never had cystitis but can imagine it's awful :/ I hope it clears up quickly for you!


(p.s. please please excuse the smilie abuse, I've never been on a forum with such good smilies before!)


----------



## africaqueen

Kate&Lucas said:


> Ps I'm SO glad there's someone else who calls it a Mr Whippy! If I say that to any of my mates they look at me like I'm mental :blush::lol:

It is them thats crazy not us:winkwink::haha:

Amy- Glad ur back on track hun x

Dani- Im glad someone has been a bit more naughty than me! ha x

Well i am gonna be sooo good tomorrow...aside from the pancake im having for brekky at my mum an dads... Ooops xxx


----------



## Reedy

Seeing as its pancake day and all - Are plain pancakes syn free if not how many syns?? 
Would really love one tonight but been bad all week so if they are high in syns I would rather not have them x

Got Zumba tonight & tomorrow :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Amy-Lea

There is a syn free recipe (which is basically a very thin ommelette with vanilla essence in :rofl: ) but I doubt normal pancakes are. I googled last night and its 3.5 syns for a table spoon of plain flour :shock: and you need 100g in a recipe!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Aunt Bessies' frozen pancakes are 4.5 syns each :)
There's a way of doing them just using eggs and sweetener, separate the egg whites, beat them 'til stiff, add the yolks and sweetener and fry in fry-light. Apparently they're just as good - but free! I've yet to give it a go :lol:

Well I PUT ON this week!! Half a pound, but omg it's given me a boost. Soooo annoyed at myself - I'm going for gold this week I better lose at least 4lbs! :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

hhmmmm might attempt them or not bother as dh wont go for the syn free ones lol I'll just deny I know how to make pancakes, that usually works lol x 

Oh and I bought some WW dessert yoghurts & on the pack it says Fat free so are they free on SW?? The flavours are strawberry tart, lemon cheesecake, toffee apple & I cant remember the other, they just seem too good to be free!?!

Kate - sorry about the 1/2lb but at leaset its given you the motivation again for next week x you'll soon lose it again & more xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've not got my book with me but I *think* fat-free flavoured yoghurt (apart from Mullerlight) are 1/2 syn for 100g. I could be wrong! Are you on the SW online?


----------



## Reedy

No I'm not thats why I ask so many questions lol x I cant afford it x 
I thought if they were fat free they were free on SW, :dohh: oh well only having one a day so not like its loads x 
Thanks Kate x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh look at me chatting shit! Just had a look and they're all free :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Kate- u will soon drop that half a lb hun. EASY ;-)

Well today i have eaten a normal pancake for brekky at my parents. Had a drizzle of syrup and lemon juice on it and it was YUMMY! lol. I went and did a 40 min sesh at the gym after it tho... haha. Going for a mile walk later too whilst this weather is so nice and im off work  I am going to have a beetroot sandwich now and a apple. Weird combo i knw but super good for u and tasty. For tea dh will be having pancakes as he has been at work and is coming home for one night. I will be having chicken stir fry tho.
I really hope i have lost 2-3lb come fri but have had a few bad days so would be happy with a 1lb this wk. 

Hope everyone is doing well? Ooooh Kate- Loving the new hair style btw xxx


----------



## Lliena

low syn pncake recipe-https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/198198-pancake-recipe-low-syn.html :)


----------



## Reedy

Lol thanks Kate x I highly recommend them they are lush x 
Well dh persuaded me to go out for a pub lunch & let's just say what a waste of syns, it was disgusting so will be working extra hard tonight & tomorrow at zumba x gggrrrrr really mad with myself this week I've just not tried hard enough so will only gave myself to blame at WI on Thursday x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have slimming world chips in the oven (ovens switched off they're getting cold because Darren is stuck in traffic :rolleyes: ) with cajun spices on them, gunna have with beans and pitta bread pizzas. I'm starving, haven't eaten since breakfast!


----------



## happigail

Hiya guys! Well weighed in today and I lost 4, which I was really pleased about as we had a curry saturday night, oopsie! I must admit we had pancakes here, my son was desperate, but hey it was my tea and I have a week to work it off!

Our sm leader gave pancake mix away in the raffle and basically said I know you'll all have them so just try to put good stuff on top LOL!


----------



## africaqueen

Happigail- Well done hun! thats a fab loss. I had a curry sat night too and pancakes today but think il be lucky to lose 2lb this wk. lol.

Well ladies, i am feeling like eating crap and drinking the bailey's thats in the fridge cos im feeling down today. Had bad news re my mum. Dr has confirmed she has MND and as we know it is terminal. We have to go see specialist on thur and will knw more but my poor mum is really suffering already and its heartbreaking to watch. Life is cruel xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Happigail :D

So sorry to hear about your mum Sarah :(:hugs:


----------



## Reedy

Well done Happigail x 

So sorry to hear about your mum AF xxx :hugs:


----------



## XsarahGrace

I joined slimming world last night as although i was losing at WW i didn't enjoy it as much as when i did slimming world ages ago :) 
so hopefully going to lose a stone and a half with Slimming world to get to my target 
xx

And i thought i'd share this as we was told about these youtube videos and we tasted this and it was lovely

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn6BzFlGAkU&feature=related


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls.

Welcome Sarah. Yes a few of the girls have tried the KFC style chicken.
I have not tried it yet but plan to next wk 

Hope everyone is doing well and good luck for any WI today.

I am off to the shops to stock up on fruit and veg for the wk 
Just had a cheeky early WI to see what the damage was and i have STS so far so hoping to shift 1-2lb by Fri now.

Just having a coffee and skipped brekky as i feel sick with the stress but will have a early lunch. Not sure what yet. xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I got my weigh in tonight, I'm scared!! I have only been on plan Monday, Tuesday & today :blush: I just hope to of lost the 1lb I put on last week!


----------



## Lliena

Lost 2 and 1/2 this morn and got slimmer of week woo! 1 stone 8 lb gone in 9 weeks :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Girls! Just stopping by to update on my loss!

Last week I didn't weigh in as its was shitty week and went completely off plan for 4 days:dohh:. Drank lots of vodka and had takeaway over the weekend, and lost 1.5 lbs this week! Dead chufftied with that!:thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well done Jac & Sarah.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Well done to all the ladies who have lost :thumbup:

I'm so sorry to hear about your mum africanqueen :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well ladies i have been ok so far this week lol. Not great but better :blush:

I went out for a run last night for the first time in a year :blush: I don't feel well today :rofl:

Any ideas for teas for my menu next week. I get fed up of the same food. I thought i might look at the photos on facebook later and see if i can get some inspiration.


----------



## ames_x

Hi everyone, havent been online much. I got weighed on Monday and lost 6lbs in my first week, super chuffed!! 

Also I made syn free pancakes last night, well my OH did for me lol. They smelt like omlette but tasted lovely and sweet I had them with jam :)

Think I'm finally getting the hang of the diet now lol


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Well done to Jac, Ames and Lliena on the losses! fab work girlies x

Well done on going for a run sparkle! i force myself to go the gym around 3 times a wk but as for running... think i would have a heart attack! lmao.

Hope everyone else is ok? I have forced myself to be good today. Just had a super healthy lunch... chicken sandwich, shape zero yogurt, banana, apple and 2 babybel lights. I will be having a late tea as i am going to my first infertility support meeting tonight at 6pm. Its at the hospital where we will be having IVF and im meeting some of the ladies from the thread i go on so should be lovely 
Got hospital with my mum tomorrow so dreading what Dr is going to say.

I am still determined to get this weight off tho. I bought a small easter egg from asda and when i have got to 15.2 which is my mini target, i am going to eat it  lol.

Ooh has anyone used the new activia pouring yogurt yet? any idea how many syns per 100ml or if its a HEA choice at all? I dont attend class or have access to the website so im a bit stuck. I bought a vanilla one as it was on offer but wont use it if its going to be super syns! ha xxx


----------



## Lliena

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Ooh has anyone used the new activia pouring yogurt yet? any idea how many syns per 100ml or if its a HEA choice at all? I dont attend class or have access to the website so im a bit stuck. I bought a vanilla one as it was on offer but wont use it if its going to be super syns! ha xxx

You can't use it as a HE and per 130g serving its 4 syns on every plan :thumbup:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh I never ended up having pancakes you've made me want them now Ames! :haha: and well done on the loss!

Well I was supposed to be getting my hair cut today after work, but then I realised I don't deserve a treat after putting on!! So I spent the money on a gym membership instead :haha:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I lost my 1lb I put on last week. So now in like a month, I've still only lost like 3lbs :( Darren lost 1.5lbs so that means he only has to lose 0.5lb and he will get his half stone certificate next week :sulk: I've decided that I NEEED to get mine if he is getting his so I am blasting the diet this week and aiming for 4lbs off :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Amy-Lea said:


> I lost my 1lb I put on last week. So now in like a month, I've still only lost like 3lbs :( Darren lost 1.5lbs so that means he only has to lose 0.5lb and he will get his half stone certificate next week :sulk: I've decided that I NEEED to get mine if he is getting his so I am blasting the diet this week and aiming for 4lbs off :rofl:

3 lbs in a WHOLE months Amy? 

You must be doing something wrong hun


----------



## Amy-Lea

xxxjacxxx said:


> Amy-Lea said:
> 
> 
> I lost my 1lb I put on last week. So now in like a month, I've still only lost like 3lbs :( Darren lost 1.5lbs so that means he only has to lose 0.5lb and he will get his half stone certificate next week :sulk: I've decided that I NEEED to get mine if he is getting his so I am blasting the diet this week and aiming for 4lbs off :rofl:
> 
> 3 lbs in a WHOLE months Amy?
> 
> You must be doing something wrong hunClick to expand...

I swear to god, I've done everything Darren has, infact I'm better than him as he goes and has a chippy and a few pints every match day. It's not fair :( I've only put on 1 week and even then it was only 1lb and Darren put the same on!

Every time I have gone it's come off so slow hence why I give up time after time, but I'm gunna just stick with this an hopefully all the odd bits will add up. So frustrating though!


----------



## Lliena

Amy-Lea said:


> xxxjacxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy-Lea said:
> 
> 
> I lost my 1lb I put on last week. So now in like a month, I've still only lost like 3lbs :( Darren lost 1.5lbs so that means he only has to lose 0.5lb and he will get his half stone certificate next week :sulk: I've decided that I NEEED to get mine if he is getting his so I am blasting the diet this week and aiming for 4lbs off :rofl:
> 
> 3 lbs in a WHOLE months Amy?
> 
> You must be doing something wrong hunClick to expand...
> 
> I swear to god, I've done everything Darren has, infact I'm better than him as he goes and has a chippy and a few pints every match day. It's not fair :( I've only put on 1 week and even then it was only 1lb and Darren put the same on!
> 
> Every time I have gone it's come off so slow hence why I give up time after time, but I'm gunna just stick with this an hopefully all the odd bits will add up. So frustrating though!Click to expand...

3lb in a month isn't right hun,I hve lost that in a week! Has your teacher said anything to you? Do you fill in a food diary? Which plan are you doing? There has to be somewhere your going wrong possibly or its that extra easy doesn't suit you and you need to do red/green days x


----------



## Rachael1981

Sorry I've not been about ladies, I fell off the wagon majorly over the last couple of weeks and I'm too scared to even weigh myself :blush:

Back on it today though, and I'm determined to shift some of this weight to give me a better chance of conceiving my much wanted baby.

I'm moving house in 6 weeks though, so I need to make sure I do well before then as no doubt things will slip for a few days whilst we get settled :dohh:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I lost 3lb my 1st week, couldn't go 2nd as Hallie was in hospital and in my 3rd week I had put a 1lb on (I can understand as we were eating out and stressing over hospital & it was my * week) and then my 4th week I have lost 1lb.


----------



## Lliena

Ah that sounds a bit better when you put it like that, just keep sticking to it and Im sure you will have a good loss this week coming :)


----------



## africaqueen

omg i am craving choc sooo bad! need to make it pass cos its WI on fri and i want to see some sort of loss as iv been bad a few days of this wk. I am going to have a muller light and hope that sorts out my cravings... Why cnt chocolate be syn free damn it! lmao xxx


----------



## BlueButterfly

africaqueen said:


> omg i am craving choc sooo bad! need to make it pass cos its WI on fri and i want to see some sort of loss as iv been bad a few days of this wk. I am going to have a muller light and hope that sorts out my cravings... Why cnt chocolate be syn free damn it! lmao xxx

:hi:
did you try this new Hi Fi Chocolate bar??? very chocolatley yummy


----------



## africaqueen

BlueButterfly said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> omg i am craving choc sooo bad! need to make it pass cos its WI on fri and i want to see some sort of loss as iv been bad a few days of this wk. I am going to have a muller light and hope that sorts out my cravings... Why cnt chocolate be syn free damn it! lmao xxx
> 
> :hi:
> did you try this new Hi Fi Chocolate bar??? very chocolatley yummyClick to expand...

Noo cos i dnt go to meetings:dohh:

U just reminded me that i have a alpine light choc fudge bar tho so will have that with my cuppa cos only 3 syns:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

BlueButterfly said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> omg i am craving choc sooo bad! need to make it pass cos its WI on fri and i want to see some sort of loss as iv been bad a few days of this wk. I am going to have a muller light and hope that sorts out my cravings... Why cnt chocolate be syn free damn it! lmao xxx
> 
> :hi:
> did you try this new Hi Fi Chocolate bar??? very chocolatley yummyClick to expand...

Omg they are amaaaazinggg I wish I'd bought some more now I'm in love with them!


----------



## africaqueen

You cant buy them online can u? I want some! lol.

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I think they sell them in Waitrose but that's about it :shrug: I bet there's some flying round eBay though :haha:


----------



## MummyJade

Hey Ladies...
Well i haven't been around for a few weeks, laptop broke (just got it back from pc world) and i had trouble logging in! I hope your all doing well... i haven't caught up yet but i am going to do my best... i have lost 8.5lb since doing slimming world... i find my * week i also put on at least 1lb which is a pain... If i didnt then my lost would be more.. but i am happy that its coming off even if it is slowly...
Weigh in tomorrow which i dread every week! 

off to catch up now xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

WB MummyJade :D

I find my weight loss slows down when it's my 'star' week too, it's a bloody pain. Least you're still losing! Good luck for today :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Well done on all the losses girls x 
AF - an options Hot Choc always curbs my chocolate craving & only 2 syns x 

Did two lots of Zumba this week & made sure I gave it my all & its paid off :happydance: I really thought I would either STS or put on this week but I lost 1lb again :thumbup: Not brilliant but better than i thought x Sooo 10lb gone FOREVER :yipee: 

Right I have no plans to go out for dinner this week so I will be on my best behaviour seeing as I only have 4lb to go till I hit my one stone lost I want to do it in at least 2 weeks not 4 x 
So super healthy this week, will get my books out work out a meal plan x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on loss Reedy and welcome back Mummyjade 

I got over my choc craving. Doubt i will of lost anything by tomorrow as i have been naughty this wk with all the stress and social stuff. Hope to have lost at least 1lb but a STS would be fine considering the wk iv had. Just dont want to gain!

Going to the hospital with my mum soon to see specialist and get full results of the tests. Going to be a sad day.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am going to try be good today but could go either way depending on what news we get i suppose xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Good luck AQ. :hugs:

I haven't ate yet, got up and had a nice bubble bath, Think I'm gunna make pancakes and fruit again the syn free pancakes are addictive.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done on the loss Reedy :D any loss is better than a gain!

Hope it goes okay today Sarah :hugs:

AL - how are you making the pancakes?


----------



## Reedy

AQ - I really hope everything goes ok today x :hugs:

Can someone post the syn free pancake recipe please x I might make some tonight x 

Also just been on the SW website & it says they now have an app on the Iphone x anyone know if this is right?? I have an ipod but cant get access to apps while at work x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Whisk the egg white with about 2/3 tablespoons of canderell 
Whisk the yolk up with some vanilla extract (I've been putting quite a bit in as i was scared of them tasting eggy)
put them together and thats your batter ready to pour into a fry lighted pan.

I honestly thought it would taste eggy with it being effectively an omelette but oh my, they taste just like pancakes!


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Amy - how many eggs do you use??


----------



## Amy-Lea

1 per pancake!

They are seriously my new comfort food. Pancake with lemon juice/canderell/strawberries/bananas. 

or bananas, strawerries, fat free yoghurt (is all fat free yoghurt free?!) and a pinch of cupcake sprinkles!


----------



## Rachael1981

They sound lovely! Think I will be giving them a go. I love pancakes but been keeping away from them because of the syns, but if I can have syn free ones then they may just replace chocolate!


----------



## Lliena

Amy-Lea said:


> 1 per pancake!
> 
> They are seriously my new comfort food. Pancake with lemon juice/canderell/strawberries/bananas.
> 
> or bananas, strawerries, fat free yoghurt (is all fat free yoghurt free?!) and a pinch of cupcake sprinkles!

Nope not all free but big list here with lots that are:
https://www.minimins.com/syn-values/121314-syn-free-yoghurts.html

:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Amy-Lea said:


> I lost 3lb my 1st week, couldn't go 2nd as Hallie was in hospital and in my 3rd week I had put a 1lb on (I can understand as we were eating out and stressing over hospital & it was my * week) and then my 4th week I have lost 1lb.

Thats not too bad, but I would have thought you would be losing more than that:dohh:
Saying that, remember my first few weeks? It took my body a while to get its ass in gear.
Also, aren't you doing a mix of green/red days and XE plan? see my lady tells us to stick to one plan for a week for the best results. Do you have the whole lists of everything and meal plan suggestions? Actually you should be able to have these online yeah?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Back from hospital. My mum has the "progressive bulbar palsy" version of MND. The worst kind to get. Prognosis is not good at all. We are seeing a professor who specialises in it in a few wks. No treatment as its terminal but can be given things too relieve it a little such as oxygen and a feeding tube. Devastated at how bad things are going to get.
Dr advised me if my mum wants to do anything then do it soon as possible.
Cannot believe my family have to suffer yet again. It was obviously not enough that i almost died last yr and that my dad is also terminally ill. We get even more sadness.
Tbh i feel like gorging on sweets and drinking wine today and the only thing stopping me is wanting to get the IVF asap so my mum can at the very least see my scan pics.
That is my driving force to keep myself on plan and its working so far.
I just ate so mushy peas and chicken and my dad is making us lamb stew for tea.
May have a mini crunchie with my cuppa later.
Really not expecting a loss this wk. Hoping to of STS an then from tomorrow its strict time. Need to shift as much lbs as i can before 19th april for our IVF appt xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

So sorry about your mum :nope:
No-one would blame you for going off track hun, but as you say you're doing amazing just keep that babby in mind :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Good morning girls.

Just had my WI and i have lost 1lb! really happy with that considering the wk iv had. I was expecting to of gained a 1lb or STS so a 1lb off is a lot better 

Aiming for 4lb off this wk as i have no social stuff planned and no hospital appts with my mum so a little easier this wk for my diet  Il be going the gym at least 3 times this wk too and eating lots of SS foods. xxx


----------



## Reedy

So sorry to hear about you mum AQ :hugs: 
well done on the loss x 

I didnt think I had any social plans but forgot my sister is having a pampered chef night so a few naughty things tonight lol x 
But was good this morning, shopping is coming this afternoon so nothing for lunch so popped to the co-op & was very good, bought a green salad, pineapple, diet coke & a muller light :thumbup: Go me x


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, i joined back up again last night. Crap thing is i need to go shopping and CBA to go.


----------



## becs0375

AQ, so so sorry to hear about your Mum xxx

Well done on all your losses ladies xx

I have had the sickness bug, not nice but good for weightloss lol!! Feeling much better but still not back to eating properly so just having what I fancy which isn't alot but its something!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Hello all :)

AQ, I am so so sorry to hear about your Mum:hugs:. Hopefully the doctors will be able to minimise her symptoms and help her stay as well as possible for as long as possible.

I have managed to stay off the scales for the past couple of days - I always seem to put on mid-week only to lose again by the weekend, so it's just pointless stress that I can do without! I have been so good this week though, will have about 40 syns left over, lol! Weigh-in tomorrow so hopefully a little bit of poundage will have shifted.

I got my Silver body magic award on Tuesday, and started towards Gold today :happydance:

Went for a 5k run after work, it's definitely getting easier - I ran it all again, and definitely wasn't as wrecked afterwards as I was on Sunday :haha: I might try upping my distance this weekend. Swim tomorrow, then another run on Sunday, and I'm early shift this week so plenty time for exercise between me getting home and hubby getting home :) 

I'm having a go on the fancy body composition machine at the gym on Tuesday, it tells you your muscle mass, bone density, water content, fat % and how much of it is visceral fat or subcutaneous, and I think some other stuff as well. 

Busy weekend ahead, most of it will be sitting on my arse though - I'm finishing a journal paper for publication (well, submission in hopes of publication...), and am going to try to rewrite at least one lecture topic for the module I'm co-teaching, plus I need to do some work for my portfolio. This will be a challenge, I tend to snack a lot when working on stuff like this. Good job I have shopping coming tomorrow with grapes and stuff to stop me going for the chocolate :winkwink:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I had a pizza and chips last night :dohh: I wasn't well and took a funny turn in MILs so about 11pm when I started to feel a bit normal Darren ordered me a pizza! Worst time to eat it before bed too! Oh well. That day I had poached eggs on toast (free) so not too tragic.

Not ate anything today as I still feel a bit funny but Darren's just gone to get me a subway..:blush: I'm getting it on brown bread though and asked him to get them to scoop the inside of my bread out so most of it has gone then I'm just gunna wing it and use that as my 2 HEb's and be on a green day today!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I hope you're ok Amy-Lea, and that you feel better soon. I fainted a couple of weeks ago after a swim, and the lifeguard made me eat cake to help me recover...I didn't count that in my syns for the day...needs must! :haha:

1.5lb gone this week! 5lb total, not bad going. Hoping for same again or a little bit more this week, but it's the build-up to AF this week so will try not to be too gutted if it doesn't happen.

Did anyone find they had a slow start to SW rather than losing loads and then tapering off? I'm hoping once my body gets used to this I'll lose a bit more each week...or am I just dreaming? :dohh: 

I know slow and steady is the best way to do it but I'm so impatient, and I had hoped with running 10km a week and swimming 3km a week, plus SW, I'd be losing a little bit more!


----------



## pandaspot

Hi I started extra easy on Tuesday and really enjoying it so far. Just after some advice. 

I am not in a class but have all the books etc. 

My question is: I have to have 2/3 free and 1/3 super free. Does it matter if some days I have more super free than free? Also do portion sizes matter of syn free meals? Can I really have as much as I want? Or should I limit it?

Any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Lliena

Doesn't matter at all if you hve more superfree than free, infact you may lose weight quicker having more superfree, and yep you can have as much as you like :D I have been doing it for 9 weeks now and have lost 1 stone 8lb upto now :D


----------



## pandaspot

Thanks for that, was getting worried i was doing it wrong :)

I am only having 2 syns a day as well so hope I lose weight, want to lose about 3 stone

Congrats on your weight loss so far :)

I am really enjoying sw think it's an excellent diet, know it's on early days :)


----------



## pandaspot

Another quick question for oh, he is doing the diet with me. 

He had chicken from a burger van Thursday. It was fried on the same bit they cook the sausages, eggs and bacon. How many syns do you think that was? It a White bread roll too. I told him 22 as a rough guess, any one have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## lozzy21

Amy-Lea said:


> I had a pizza and chips last night :dohh: I wasn't well and took a funny turn in MILs so about 11pm when I started to feel a bit normal Darren ordered me a pizza! Worst time to eat it before bed too! Oh well. That day I had poached eggs on toast (free) so not too tragic.
> 
> Not ate anything today as I still feel a bit funny but Darren's just gone to get me a subway..:blush: I'm getting it on brown bread though and asked him to get them to scoop the inside of my bread out so most of it has gone then I'm just gunna wing it and use that as my 2 HEb's and be on a green day today!

Make sure you keep eating even if you feed a bit iffy, you will feel worse if you dont.



Mrs Eleflump said:


> I hope you're ok Amy-Lea, and that you feel better soon. I fainted a couple of weeks ago after a swim, and the lifeguard made me eat cake to help me recover...I didn't count that in my syns for the day...needs must! :haha:
> 
> 1.5lb gone this week! 5lb total, not bad going. Hoping for same again or a little bit more this week, but it's the build-up to AF this week so will try not to be too gutted if it doesn't happen.
> 
> Did anyone find they had a slow start to SW rather than losing loads and then tapering off? I'm hoping once my body gets used to this I'll lose a bit more each week...or am I just dreaming? :dohh:
> 
> I know slow and steady is the best way to do it but I'm so impatient, and I had hoped with running 10km a week and swimming 3km a week, plus SW, I'd be losing a little bit more!

I think it depends on how much you have to loose as to how much you loose in your first few weeks, the worse you ate before hand the more your going to loose.



pandaspot said:


> Thanks for that, was getting worried i was doing it wrong :)
> 
> I am only having 2 syns a day as well so hope I lose weight, want to lose about 3 stone
> 
> Congrats on your weight loss so far :)
> 
> I am really enjoying sw think it's an excellent diet, know it's on early days :)

My group leader would tell me of for only having 2 syns. You need to eat atleast 5 a day to loose weight as your body still needs some fat and sugar in your diet to stay healthy.


----------



## lozzy21

I forgot how crap quorn sausages tasted :dohh:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Pandaspot - you're supposed to have between 5-15 syns per day. Especially with you eating more superfree than free foods, you still need the calories for energy. Also, when your weight loss slows down, if you're only having 2 syns per day there's not a lot you can do if you want to speed it up again.

On average, according to the green book, a chicken burger would be around 20.5 syns on EE :thumbup:

Lozzy - my issue with Quorn sausages is that they taste good.. covered in cheese :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

When their sat next to OH's lovely meaty pork ones their naff.

Can i be added to the first page please but i dont want to say what my starting weight it as its embarising :blush:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yeah course you can! I'm not bothered mine's higher than anyones' I just think sod it :haha:

What date did you start? And your goal weight if you want to put it :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Mines higher than yours :blush:

I started in the 10/03/11 and my short-ish term goal is 18st.


----------



## pandaspot

I have had 6.5 today so I suppose that's better :)

New to all this so need all the advice you can give 

Thanks


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lozzy21 said:


> Mines higher than yours :blush:
> 
> I started in the 10/03/11 and my short-ish term goal is 18st.

Nay bother hun added ya :D

There's a couple of people I don't have up there still (if they want!) Mrs Elefump, LandN, ames_x and a few others - apologies if you've given me your details before! (Or if you've asked not to be put on the front page.. honestly I'm so scatty). And Pandaspot if you'd like aswell :D


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Decided to give SW another try - been off it since Nov, was doing fine for ages, didnt put any on, then I started Clomid last month and its creeping back. 

Cooking for the week right now - thats usually the thing which throws me, I cba to cook so just eat toast or some crap

So, Ill weigh in this week, just need to look which class I want to go to which doesnt clash with classes at the gym. On my home scales im 16st 2, want to get down to 13st/30BMI (eek) in case I need IVF - just seen the success rates for overweight ppl, have it printed on my fridge right now :)

Ive done SW before and lost weight on it, lost 3 stone last year and around the same a few years ago. Giving EE a go this week, but I have tried it before and I must have done something wrong as I didnt lose on it. I usually do green, but I think I'll find it a bit easier if I cut down on carbs - I have PCOS - but dont think I can go completely without :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Cranberry! Good luck getting back on it :flower:


----------



## misslissa

Right ladies I have just signed up to SW online. I have a lot to learn as I have always gone away from proper slimming club because I don't like things like 'diet' foods being seen as good and I've always felt slimming clubs do this. 

However, I decided that after reading loads on here and elsewhere that people do really well on it and that its up to you to still eat well. I suppose I like to eat 'clean' so I need to combine that side of me with SW's rules! 

I'm not really sure where to start yet, bit scared of failing at it but I really really need to lose weight. Last time I weighed myself I was 12 st 10lb I think and I'm only 5'4", I used to be 9st 10lb which is where I would love to get back to. Interim goal is 11st though. How long do you reckon it will take to get there?

Sorry, my mind is buzzing at the moment, excited but nervous....


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Lozzy21, I suppose that might be why then - I ate fairly well before starting SW, my problem was simply too much chocolate, and too many sauces-out-of-jars, lol! I was also taking tablets that caused me to rapidly put on weight (2 stone in less than 6 months, aaargh!) so I suppose my weight gain wasn't all to do with my eating habits. 

My BMI started off at 28.something, so I suppose that's relatively low...someone else on this thread, I think it was Africaqueen, also said that the people who lose loads in their first week(s) are those who have a lot to lose. I'd like to get rid of 2st 10lb in total.

All those of you who dislike quorn sausages, try Cauldron's lincolnshire sausages. They *are* 1/2 a syn each, but for the improvement in taste it's worth it :haha: they are awesome!

Kate&Lucas, I would indeed like to be on the front page! My details are: 
Start date - 12/2/11
Starting weight- 12st 0lb
Long term goal- 9st 4lb
Loss so far - 5lb

Went for my run this afternoon, was aiming to increase my distance from 5k to 6.5k, but got about 15 mins in and my legs were so heavy, I couldn't breathe properly, my stomach was hurting...so I walked most of the way back, making my distance only 3.25km :( I hope I'm not coming down with something...hopefully my body just needs a couple of days rest, as I have been pushing it a bit lately...

Quorn peppered steak, mash, and veg (peas, carrots, cabbage, leeks) tonight. Was going to have that last night but hubby was home late-ish and I'd already eaten. Otherwise have had wholemeal toast (2 slices, HEb1), spaghetti hoops, 2 poached eggs for 'brunch', and some grapes and a snacksize ripple as snack-food.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Added you hun :)
+ You did well getting to 3.25km! I don't think I could get to 1 :lol:

I'm on a bit of a 'speed attack' atm - I _need _to have another stone off (at least!) by Lucas' birthday party (April 30th), the dress I've picked for the party only goes up to a size 20, and I'm a 22 atm.
I went and got my week's shopping today (£70 it cost me!! For me and Lucas! This SW is killing my pocket :haha:), so I've stocked up on all good SS stuff, swapped my blueberries and grapes for raspberries and melon and such.
Made a looovely fish pie for dinner with lots of S and SS.. and then got a text while I was cooking it that really angered me and now I can't eat it I'm too angry :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya & welcome to all the newbies x 

Kate - Did you eat the fish pie?? I love fish pie but DH will only eat cod & that has to be in batter :dohh: i could make a small one & see if Finley will eat it I suppose x Must find a good SW recipe x infact think there might be one in their magazine I got last month x Will have a look x 
As usual my weekend was a bit off so doing my hardest to keep on track from now till WI on thursday x 
I did go for a really long walk yesterday though through the fields with Finley, my mum, my sister & my 2 nieces, we were gone for an hour, Finley loved it x Even had a pggy back race with my sister lol she had Finley & I had my 4 yr old niece, guess who did more work lol x 

Weather looks nice again so hoping to get out the house for some more walking x 

Have a good day girls x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I was playing football yesterday and running around after Hallie afterwards in a charity match so I got the most exercise I've had in a long time, I'm aching all over.

although I left without breakfast and by the time we left at 3pm I was STARVING so I had a big mac meal. 

So yesterday I had a Big Mc meal for dinner :dohh: 2 pieces of wholemeal toast (HEb) for tea & a fab lolly ice (4syns) & a cupcake :dohh:

Not ate anything yet today, gunna go have poached eggs on toast me thinks. For tea I think it will be chicken breast and a jacket potato & beans. Dunno what to give Darren though in replace of the chicken as I'm not going out today to get quorn fillets. :shrug:


----------



## Reedy

eurgh dont know what it is today but I really want a to pig out, I want sweets, crisps & chocolate :dohh:
I have a bag of skittles in my bag & they are calling me x Its taking all of my strength not to eat them!!!
Today's been good so far aswell x 
B- 28g sultanan bran with milk (hea) sweetner
L- 2 babybel light, a big salad, a sugar free jelly & a WW fat free yoghurt
D- I'm making the SW chicken chow mein x I got the recipe from their new Iphone App x 

So technically I havent actually had any syns & if I follow my meal plan then I'll have had none all day so i could have the skittles (181 cals so around 9 syns i think) but going out with mum after work so think I'll wait till then & see if we go out to a cafe x


----------



## Amy-Lea

Skittles are my weakness, they are 11 syns :(


----------



## Reedy

Amy-Lea said:


> Skittles are my weakness, they are 11 syns :(

Oh God!! :dohh:

I have sour ones aswell :cry:


----------



## cranberry987

My weakness are Mint Clubs, trying to think of an alternative. Alpen light bars are my usual sweet fix, but theyre not v naughty are they ^^


----------



## Amy-Lea

My naughty comfort food now isn't naughty at all it's syn free :happydance: Made up I found something that satisfied my sweet tooth.

Syn free pancakes, lemon juice, canderell, strawberries & bananas.

Strawberries, bananas and yoghurt on top.

Or bananas with a low fat custard pot if i have spare syns as they are 4 syns each I think.

Also Fab & Mini Twisters lollyices are 3.5 and 4 syns.


----------



## cranberry987

Mmm syn free pancakes sound nice, bet theyre made with Quark or something equally disgusting :p Will have to dig my recipe books out. Just Dl'd the app, wish it had a points calc on it, rly annoying being out and not knowing how many points things are.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Syn free pancakes are just 1 egg, vanilla essence, canderell. THATS IT! Doesn't taste like an omelette at all either even though thats effectively what it is it doesn't taste remotely eggy!


----------



## Rachael1981

I made the syn free pancakes the other day and loved them! Think I will have them later as a treat after my tea :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

I wasn't expecting much from them at all and I really, really enjoy them. I've used a bottle of vanilla essence in a few days :blush:


----------



## Rachael1981

I think I'll have to buy a new bottle if I get addicted to them lol


----------



## the why bird

Hi ladies can I join your club?

Doing slimming world at home with the books. Just started again - last time I did it for a six week stretch and lost a stone which I was thrilled with. Then I just... stopped. I don't know why since it really seemed to suit me!

Anyway, back on the wagon now, hoping to shed some weight before I get pregnant - I keep reminding myself how much I want that lovely bump to look like a bump, and not a wobbly mass of belly fat!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I did have the fish pie Reedy :lol: - it was gorgeous! Will deffo be making it again. I just improvised :haha:

Cranberry - the general rule is 1 syn = 20 cals. That doesn't take into account any free food though.
Going to have to try those pancakes AL! They sound lush :D

Welcome Why Bird :flower:


Well it's WI for me tomorrow.. had a sneaky weigh and according to my own scales I've lost 3lbs :happydance:
Trying to get another one off by tomorrow :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Welcome Why Bird 

Hello to everyone and hope everyone is well.


It has been a SHOCKING wkend for me. Had a big row with dh on fri night so went and drank lots of vodka... then sat night i went to stay at my friends in lancaster and we drank lots.. then sunday we had her grandaughters christening and i had a few drinks but a plate full of food such as quiche, and all fatty tasty stuff and then tiramasiu (spelt wrong,lol) then for my tea i was so tired after work that i had a big mac meal.... aaaah.
I can honestly say im annoyed with myself but i have felt so sad over my mum being ill and over the row with dh that i just turned to drink and then it was a downward spiral... Just made chicken pasta for work tomorrow and i will be having no treats at all intill after WI on fri as i know for sure i will of gained around 1-2lb. Well pissed off with myself but the emotions got the better of me this wkend xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Evening all

First official WI tonight, feel motivated for now but lets see in a few weeks. AQ I can understand about turning to drink/food when things go tits up, its indulging our basic needs and self soothing, never works for longer than 10 seconds tho does it :/ 

Lasagne and salad for dinner then I think Im gonna eat some cheese and maybe a skinny cow for afters. Not had any syns so far today or yday. Im used to having 2 HexB on Green and rly missing the second one, but Im sure I will get used to it.

Could you put me on the front page, official WI was 16st 1lb and target is 12st13 (13st rly but I want to be out of my teens hehe)


----------



## africaqueen

Cranberry good luck! u will love it! 

I am going to be good tomorrow and for rest of wk and not ruin the whole wk with my depression. Need to get my pma back no matter what xxx


----------



## Reedy

AQ- I think you can let this week slide hun after everything your going through at the minute x Put the weekend behind you & get back on the wagon from today, I'm sure by friday you'll be fine & may even lose a pound or two :hugs:

AL- I really need to make those pancakes, but never get round to it :dohh: will make them tonight after Zumba x 

Well yesterday seeing as I had maybe 1-2 syns all day I ate the skittles & they were bloody worth it lol x I'd been up since 5.30am with Finley, then at work till 1.30pm got home went for a lovely hour long walk with Finley then got home & Finley was nodding off so picked him up to put him bed & he threw the biggest wobbler, he had a complete meltdown for an hour & 15 minutes with a 10 minute nap inbetween, to say i was shattered is an understatement :dohh: I was in bed for 9pm & asleep before my head hit the pillow :sleep:

Had the SW chicken chow mein, you girls have to make it, its amazing, the marinade for the chicken is to die for & would be great on a chicken kebab x Infact might make those for dinner next week with peppers, mushrooms, onion & tomato yummy x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Morning ladies!

Had official WI this morning - not very impressed!! According to their scales I've only lost 1/2lb :( Gutted because I've been so good.
I was really disheartened and wasn't going to stay for group, but I'm glad I did because my SW leader made a point of saying how proud she is of members who don't start to drop out when they're not happy with their losses. Just got to power through and make sure I stick at it bob on this week, she's given me a food diary so I can 'write as I bite', lol.
Still 1st 6.5lbs lighter than I was at the start of the year :)

Where's the recipe for the chow mein Reedy? I love chow mein!
I'm making thai chilli king prawn & chicken skewers tonight, got my king prawns and chicken marinating in the fridge - can't wait! Gonna fill my plate up with a ton of SF aswell :D

Added you Cranberry :thumbup:
Hope you're feeling a bit better AQ :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Kate, you might find you loose quite a bit next week. 1/2 lb is still a loss!


----------



## cranberry987

Mm chicken chow mein sounds like a good idea.

Anyone got any ideas what to do with pasta n sauce to make them EE friendly? Used to eat a ton of them on Green but dont rly fancy them with salad, and the whole point is that theyre lazy so cooking a load of brocolli to go with just sounds like too much hard work. Thinking about putting frozen veg in while it cooks or something, Im such a bad cook tho, anyone have ideas of what to use?


----------



## Lliena

Do you mean the batchelors pasta and sauce packs? I normally cook some chicken or bacon and have that with it and some peppers or something :)


----------



## cranberry987

That's the ones. Trying to find some way to stuff 1/3 superfree food into it-used to add quorn but that's just plain free.


----------



## Lliena

Ah yeah I have spinach or salad or chargrilled pepper when Im having superfree food with it :)


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thanks Kate! :D I felt better yesterday and did a 6.75km run, feeling mighty pleased with myself. I also had a go on the body composition analyser at the gym...it says my bone mass and muscle mass are good, fat % a bit too high, but most of it is subcutaneous rather than visceral, so apparently that's easier to shift. However it put my weight at what I was when I started SW over 4 weeks ago!!! I haven't used this machine before so I don't know if it weighs heavy or anything, but I wouldn't have thought so?? Depressed by that. The trainer bloke says he wasn't too interested in the 'weight' and 'BMI' parts of the readings, but that's easy for him to say being a fit muscly bloke :(

Being a bit bad tonight, having a glass of wine and some mushroom pasta with a cream-type sauce...am using elmlea light, but it still takes me right up to my syns limit. I had my usual tropical fruits + banana + sultana bran + milk for breakfast, an activia fat-free strawberry yog for break, veg chilli + rice for lunch (and a naughty crinkle crunch biscuit...), and a nice cuppa at the moment. 

Think I'm going to have some sort of sausagey pasta tomorrow for dinner...anyone know if passata mixes well with extra-light laughing cow or dairylea? I want to make a creamy-tomato-ey sauce without actually using cream...


----------



## pandaspot

first week done and i lost 1lb 3/4 i was so good i was expecting a bigger loss than that, but i didnt start exercising till today, so i will exercise all this week. sign back up to the gym and see if this week is better

OH lost 3lb :) but i also feel :( about that lol


----------



## Rachael1981

A loss is still a loss!

I've changed my WI to Friday morning.

Today I've been sooooo good!

Breakfast - 2 Alpen light bars (HEb) and Banana

Dinner - Cous Cous with tomato and a weight watchers rice pudding (5 syns)

Snack - Banana and Options Hot choccy (2 syns?)

Tea - SW chips with lean steak, then SW pancakes with banana, strawberries and a mullerlight. Sooooo stuffed now!

Will have a glass of milk before bed for my HEa. Usually i have chocolate every day for my syns and go right up to my syn limit, but today I've been really good!

Does anyone with online access know how many syn values the Kinder Chocolate Snack Bars (21g) are? They're not in my directory, but it is over a year old so a bit outdated :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

pandaspot said:


> first week done and i lost 1lb 3/4 i was so good i was expecting a bigger loss than that, but i didnt start exercising till today, so i will exercise all this week. sign back up to the gym and see if this week is better
> 
> OH lost 3lb :) but i also feel :( about that lol

Men always lose faster hun, dont be too dissapointed :)


----------



## lozzy21

Girls i need help, since starting iv been sooo hungry but im not actualy hungry since im eating more than i was before.

Today iv had,

A slice of toast,
A pizza made with tortilla,veg, cheese and tinned tomatos
2 alpen light bars
Muller light 
bananna
Large bunch of grapes
Mug shot
Salmon stir fry with noodles (big serving)

And i still feel hungry :dohh:


----------



## Rachael1981

I seem to always be hungry too. Maybe it's our bodies adjusting to eating healthier? :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses ladies  a loss is a loss and all combines to make a great loss x

Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all doing ok.

I have felt a lot more positive about my diet an the IVF today and stuck to plan 100% 

I have had...

Breakfast- x1 alpine light apple and sultana bar (half of heb) crumbled in a vanilla muller light and a apple.

Dinner- Chicken with pasta and sauce made with tomatoes, chilli's, onion and garlic.

Tea- 2 small jacket potatoes with 3 light cheese triangles(hea) and a lamb chop with cauli and carrots.

Supper- x1 alpine light bar(other half of heb) and a apple.

No choc and no snacks and il do the same tomorrow. Also going to the gym after work tomorrow too for 40 mins and same on thur 

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I get hungry when I go from eating crap to eating well as my body doesn't like the blood sugar dropping. Try eating some sugary fruit like grapes, maybe just need weaning off.


----------



## Reedy

Kate&Lucas said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Where's the recipe for the chow mein Reedy? I love chow

The recipe is On the iPhone app x if you can't get it let me know & I'll post the recipe tomorrow x


----------



## Rachael1981

Reedy, could you post the recipe anyway? I don't go to class and I don't have an iphone :haha:


----------



## Reedy

No problem x 

*Chicken Chow Mein*
You'll need:

8tbsp Light soy sauce
4 garlic cloves crushed
1in/2 1/2cm piece fresh root ginger grated
1 tsp chinese five spice
3 skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced
397g dried egg noodles
Fry light 
a large bag mixed stir fry vegetables
8 spring onions
2 tbsp Dark soy sauce

Mix the light soy sauce, garlic, ginger, & chinese 5 spice powder in a bowl. 
add the chicken & toss to coat evenly.
Set aside to marinate for 20 minutes

Meanwhile, cook the noodles according to the packet instructions, then drain.
Spray a large frying pan or wok with fry light.
Add the chicken and stir fry over a high heat for 4-5 minutes, or until lightly browned.

Add the vegetables & spring onions and stir fry for 4-5 minutes.

Add the noodles and dark soy sauce and toss together. 
Cook for a further 4 minutes, until piping hot.
Serve in warmed bowls

Enjoy :flower:


----------



## Rachael1981

Thanks Reedy, sounds lovely! :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have weigh in tonight. I hope I have had a loss even if it is 0.5.

This week has been equally as stressful as last week and I haven't been eating at all really just a late night tea! I know it's naughty but I'm not gunna eat anything today just to try and salvage any last chance of a weight loss.

OH only has to lose 0.5lb to get his half stone award, so I think he will get that tonight- mega jealous!

Looks like I'm gunna be a fat at my 21st after all! I have my first appoinment for the gastric band hypnotherapy on the 15th April so will probably have the procedure 2 weeks later. Least I will be able to lose some weight before Vegas in the summer. Kinda depressing thinking of all the bikini bods that are gunna be hanging around the pool!


----------



## lozzy21

Im still hungry!

Ideas please girls?


----------



## Amy-Lea

Mug shot/noodles/pasta in sauce/fruit/weetabix/veg batons/pack of ham?


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> Im still hungry!
> 
> Ideas please girls?

How can you be hungry but not hungry like you said last night? I don't understand :wacko:


----------



## lozzy21

Might try a mug shot.

I feel hungry but know i physicaly shouldent be hungry with the amount i have ate.


----------



## Lliena

Ah right, maybe it's just your subconscious getting used to it, my friend is the same when she starts something like sw/ww for the first week or so she is hungry all the time even though she is eating lots.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I need to start drinking more. I have like 1 cup of liquid a day if that! I think alot of the time I am thirsty not hungry!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I have been 100% good today and im so glad! back on track big time 
I have had...

Breakfast- Beans on toast(heb)

Lunch- Chickpea dahl

Tea- Mushroom foo yung with lots of boiled rice. Apple.

Supper- Pineapple

I am going to do 20 mins on the Wii fit soon and im off work tomorrow so im hitting the gym for a hr and then going for a nice walk 

Hope everyone is doing well!

That chow mein recipe looks amazing, so will be making that next wk!

Just got yet another wedding invite so thats 3 now! 1 in april and 2 in July and we have been invited to the day and nite for all 3 so going to be shifting as much weight as i can to look good for them  xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm 2lb down :shock: wasn't expecting that! Although don't alter the first page as for some reason it already says I am 15st5' which is what I reached today.

Really want my 2lb now so I get my half stone next week!


----------



## lozzy21

Well done AL!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Amy! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done Amy!


----------



## misslissa

What is the best plan for success? I'm new to SW and think I'd opt for the red/original plan as I've low carbed on and off for a few years and think it's good. But I'm interested to know your views.


----------



## africaqueen

Extra easy is easy peasy! ha xxx


----------



## misslissa

africaqueen said:


> Extra easy is easy peasy! ha xxx

Hiya, how long have you been on it? Do you find it ok?


----------



## superbecks

Hi everyone, I wonder if I could join you please? I have been reading through this thread for a while and have finally got my diet head on!! I had my first weigh in on monday at SW and had lost 4 1/2 lbs which I was so pleased at!! I get married on the 20th august and would love to have lost 3 stone by then, if i can manage 2lbs a week i should be able to do it!! x


----------



## Reedy

Hi Misslissa & superbecks

Well had WI in this morning & I STS :nope: gutted tbh, I know its not a gain but I love seeing the lbs coming off & changing my ticker x
I know I say it every week but if I want to lose this weight I really have got to start working harder x 
Today's food is the way forward x 

B - 2 slices W/M bread (HEb) with butter (2syns) 
L - big pasta salad with FF dressing 
Snacks - banana, orange, sugar free jelly, pineapple, FF yoghurt, 2 babybel light (HEa) 
D - havent got a clue whats for dinner, there is some chicken out so I'll probably have that with salad and a jacket potato x 

Can someone give me a days menu for EE, because I just dont understand it x Thanks x 

Well done on the losses girls :flower:


----------



## cranberry987

Totally fell off the wagon yday, after only 3.5 days on it.... grab bag of maltesars, curry, vodka... wasnt good

back on today so far. hoping I can stick to it.


----------



## Lliena

Reedy said:


> Hi Misslissa & superbecks
> 
> Well had WI in this morning & I STS :nope: gutted tbh, I know its not a gain but I love seeing the lbs coming off & changing my ticker x
> I know I say it every week but if I want to lose this weight I really have got to start working harder x
> Today's food is the way forward x
> 
> B - 2 slices W/M bread (HEb) with butter (2syns)
> L - big pasta salad with FF dressing
> Snacks - banana, orange, sugar free jelly, pineapple, FF yoghurt, 2 babybel light (HEa)
> D - havent got a clue whats for dinner, there is some chicken out so I'll probably have that with salad and a jacket potato x
> 
> Can someone give me a days menu for EE, because I just dont understand it x Thanks x
> 
> Well done on the losses girls :flower:

For EE all you have to remember is to fill your plate with 1/3 super free food at each meal ie fruit/veg :)

A typical EE day could be:

breakfast-bacon,egg,beans
snack-fruit
lunch-ham, salad, omelette with cheese on(HEa)
snack-fruit or free yog
Dinner-chicken, sw roasts, carrots,leeks, green beans
treat in evening- hifi bar(HEb) or alpen bar or something with syns in :)


----------



## cranberry987

Is it ok to have a meal with no superfree stuff (like bacon eggs and beans) then fruit during the day to kinda make up the third which you missed?


----------



## Reedy

Thanks Lliena x 
So if you want meat & potatoes/pasta etc you cant have cereal or bread??
If thats the case think I'll stick to red & green days lol I cant eat bacon egg & beans at 7.30am :sick:


----------



## cranberry987

You can but you only get one a and b instead of two per day.


----------



## africaqueen

misslissa said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Extra easy is easy peasy! ha xxx
> 
> Hiya, how long have you been on it? Do you find it ok?Click to expand...

Hiya and welcome:flower: I have been doing EE since may last yr but did go off plan a few times during that time when i lost our babies and i have still managed to lose almost 3 stones on it and im never hungry and its easy and cheap to follow:thumbup:

Welcome to superbecks!:flower: that's a fab loss hun x

Reedy- A STS is always better than a gain and u will lose this wk x

Cranberry- just put a bad day behind u and start again. You have been doing well. Look what i was like over the wkend! lol

Hope everyone else is ok?

I was super good yesterday and today im going to be even better! lol.

Breakfast- Pineapple, banana and a vanilla muller light.

Im going to go the gym for 40 mins later too:happydance:

I am trying to have a STS by the morning for WI as i was a pig over the wkend! had alsorts at that christening and tons of drink all over the wkend and then a maccys on monday so will of gained no doubt but i am hoping being good these last 3 days would of saved me and il get a STS. lol xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Reedy, I do EE and I usually have a bowl of fruit topped with a Muller Light for my breakfast :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

My house is food bare :shock: I usually have about a 1000 mugshots/noodles/rices in my cupboard and even they've all withered away to the ones I don't like :sulk:

Off to do my asda shop online! Luckily I won the slimmer of the week basket last night so I have some noodles to have for lunch :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Thanks girls x 
Amy - well done on slimmer of the week x

just eating my hummungous pasta salad, still have loads left & i'm almost full lol x 
I'm so going to kick ass next WI :ninja:


----------



## Reedy

Oh and forgot to say I made the pancakes tuesday, omg they are amazing x 
I made quite a lot of mixture, can you save it?? I was going to have some more after zumba but when i got back DH had washed up & thrown the mixture away :cry:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I wasn't actually slimmer of the week :blush: the woman who lost 4lb never stayed to class and everyone else had only lost 1lb or 0.5lb so with losing 2lb I was the only one in class who was higher iykwim.

Slimmer of the week by default will do me though :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

Im not sure if you could save it as the egg white would deflate and then itd turn out like normal omlette I think.


----------



## Reedy

Amy-Lea said:


> I wasn't actually slimmer of the week :blush: the woman who lost 4lb never stayed to class and everyone else had only lost 1lb or 0.5lb so with losing 2lb I was the only one in class who was higher iykwim.
> 
> Slimmer of the week by default will do me though :happydance: :rofl:

:rofl: we wont tell anyone if you dont x 

Thanks cranberry x


----------



## Rachael1981

I've made the pancakes twice now. Made them the other evening and put chopped strawberrries and banana in before I rolled them, then put a Vanilla Muller Light over the top, it'was amazing!!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I swear thats what made me lose weight this week. They totally fulfill your sweet cravings and always make a filling breakfast without using any HE's :winkwink:

Oh also my mum said I have lost weight off my face. Do you think that's possible with 5lbs. I've just been looking at my self and I do looke slightly less moon headed :rofl:


----------



## Rachael1981

It's more than possible! I've no idea what I've lost this week, but can already see my cheeks are going in a little bit rather than having a nice round face :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Reedy said:


> Thanks Lliena x
> So if you want meat & potatoes/pasta etc you cant have cereal or bread??
> If thats the case think I'll stick to red & green days lol I cant eat bacon egg & beans at 7.30am :sick:

You can have breakfast cereal or bread as your HEb for the day but you only get one of each Healthy extra on extra easy plan and would have to syn one of them if you had both :)


----------



## lozzy21

Weight in tonight, if i havent lost i will cry.

I was going to make those panckaes last night but ran out of sweetner, :(


----------



## lozzy21

Whats the crack with scan bran?

Iv seen a recipe for a scanbran curly whirly cake that im tempted to make.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Afternoon ladies! Greetings from Wales :lol:
Welcome Misslissa and Superbecks! I'll get you added when I'm back home :thumbup:

Well I've had a very naughty couple of days. Ate chippy chips last night, and a KitKat chunky, then had a fry up this morning and some toast :blush:

BUT to be fair I had a really stressful day yesterday so that's my excuse. Got off the bus in Liverpool, only to realise I didn't have my handbag with me - I'd left it on the bus! My phone, money, iPod, camera, and more importantly my bankcard, train tickets and address of the hotel! The (very unhelpful) man at the travel office told me to wait at the bus station for the bus to come back round again, only the bus doesn't go back round again so we learnt, after a half hour wait! Had a brainwave and phoned my mobile, some Irish guy answered and said he'd found my bag.. but that he was in uni in Wavertree - miles away from us. So we had NO money, my mum had no credit, we had the baby in the wrap and a load of bloody bags.
I went to the bank to cancel my card and take some pennies out to get home, when the fella phones me back to say he'll come back into town with my bag after his class. Two hours later we're sitting there drained, he calls back, about a mile away, so I legged it up there to get my bag, with about 20 minutes to get there and back before our train. Made it back in time though! Just about, (and he was a little bit tasty :blush:)
Then getting into Ruabon the train fella shut the doors before we got off and we were nearly stranded! And I hadn't taken enough money out for the trip so we've lived on mugshots :dohh:
Oh, we nearly collapsed by the time we got to the hotel. The whole day was one royal pain in the arse.

So that's my excuse for being naughty :blush::haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Bloody el Kate, what a day!! all turned out in the end tho which is good. You are lucky u got a honest(an fit,lol) guy who found it and not some thief 

How is everyone making these syn free pancakes?
I made them with the vanilla essence and sweetener etc and they just tasted like a sweet omlette? they were ok. lol.

Well i ended up having chicken breast with wholemeal bread(heb) and a fat free natural yogurt with a tsp honey (1 syn) for lunch and it was sooo yummy!
Just got home from a hr in the gym so going to have a apple and a glass no added sugar juice and then il have tea around 7.30 as im not too hungry yet.
Really enjoyed my workout! going again tomorrow after work too 

The dreaded WI in the morning! aaaaah i hope i have STS even tho i knw i was sooo naughty and have probs gained xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Bloody Hell Kate, chippy chips. I'd of had a full of 10 course to make up for that day :rofl:

Well I've been naughty today I've ate.....NOTHING! Just a glass of water! Ordering my shopping now so I have no excuse not to eat yummy scrummy stuff tomorrow x


----------



## lozzy21

4 and a half off :happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well done Laura!!! :happydance:


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done lozzy :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lozzy! FAB loss x

Well i made the pancakes again an this time added more vanilla essence and i have to say, they were bloody tasty! not too far off a normal pancake 
Just had 2 of them for tea with sweetener and lemon and a shape zero yogurt.
Had a apple with sliced babybel light on before and was yummy too.

Watching the soaps and then going to make lunch for work tomorrow.
Thinking bean salad and chicken  Going the gym again tomorrow after work hopefully if dh will take me. lol. If not it will be on sat after work. Determined to get into the habit of going the gym at least 3 times a wk xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

AQ - my 1st attempt wasn't too great, but my 2nd try they were really good. You really do need the extra vanilla essence to make them work but they are very yummy! :D


----------



## africaqueen

^ yes they really are lush! gonna be buying a lot more eggs this wk! haha xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

I had them again tonight, need to buy more eggs now :haha:


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the loss lozzy :thumbup: 
Kate- after that day I would have been the same I think x we're all entitled to a stressed out fat day x 

Had the marinated chicken from the chow mein with 2 jacket spuds with butter (2syns) and salad for dinner was really yummy & I'm so full now x just having an options White chocolate which isn't too bad actually 2(syns) so think total today was 6 syns :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Made a scan bran curly wurly cake, it was ok but left a nasty after taste from the artifical sweetner.

Just done a syn free quiche and it was yummy, going to have that for my lunch tomorrow with some salad


----------



## africaqueen

Oooh i love syn free quiche!

I just made chicken stir fry for work. Watching fat families and feeling more spurred on about how i NEVER want to end up! lmao.

WI soon! oooh im shittin it! lol. Will post on here with result in the morning! Eeek xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i just got weighed and i have lost...2lb!! Cannot believe it after the wkend i had! my gym and wii workouts must of helped a lot! 

So i have now lost exactly 3 stones since i started this plan, going from 18.4 to 15.4 

My target is to lose 4lb this wk. I am going out tonight with my dh and my parents for their anniversary but i will only be having 1 alcoholic drink and then diet pepsi.
Going to do my wii fit when i get home from work and then hit the gym after work tomorrow. xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Well done hun thats great!


----------



## Reedy

Well done AQ thats brilliant x 
Well today isnt going to be a great day :-( got to go to a funeral this afternoon for my BIL's best friend, he was only 33 & leaving behind a 3 yr old daughter & a wife who's pregnant with their 2nd daughter :cry: going to be a sad day x So food wont be my priority today & after such an emotional day the last thing DH & I want to think about is cooking so we're going out for dinner just DH me & Finley x 

I am being good up until then though so hoping it wont make too much of on impact on WI next week plus got the rest of the week to make up for it x


----------



## superbecks

Well done Africaqueen!! x


----------



## Rachael1981

Well done AQ :happydance:

I WI this morning, and in 9 day's I've lost 5lbs :happydance:

Decided I'm going to WI on Friday mornings from now on :)


----------



## africaqueen

Reedy- hope today went as well as could be expected in the circumstances x

Rachael- well done! thats a fab loss. Glad i have a fri weigh in buddy! lol x

going to make some skinny lizzy sasuages with spuds and veg for tea. Im starvin! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Can anyone post a recipe for syn free quiche?


----------



## Claire1

Wow, you ladies are amazing!!!! You are all doing so well, wish I had the same motivation as you guys....it appears to be hiding from me :dohh: I want to find it haha

I keep telling myself, I'll start tomorrow then the next day, then the next day.
Guess what, I want to start again tomorrow :rofl:

Ahh, I'm so cross with myself :growlmad:, I come on here and read what you guys have been doing and eating and wish I could get the ball rolling and do it myself...someone slap me :wacko: I know its up to me but my motivation doesnt seem to last long, then go and stuff some cake :blush:

Sorry to put this on here when you're all doing so well, guess I just need to have a moan and get it off my chest. I know my weight is prob effecting my chance of ttc, you would think thats enough to give me a kick up the bum!


Sorry once again ladies...rant over :flower:





OMG, I'm watching comic relief.... how pathetic do I sound!!!! 
So much going on out there, I've got nothing to moan about compared to those poor souls!!!! :cry: Tissues at the ready, so sad. Sort yourself out Claire :cry:


----------



## superbecks

Claire1 said:


> Wow, you ladies are amazing!!!! You are all doing so well, wish I had the same motivation as you guys....it appears to be hiding from me :dohh: I want to find it haha
> 
> I keep telling myself, I'll start tomorrow then the next day, then the next day.
> Guess what, I want to start again tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> Ahh, I'm so cross with myself :growlmad:, I come on here and read what you guys have been doing and eating and wish I could get the ball rolling and do it myself...someone slap me :wacko: I know its up to me but my motivation doesnt seem to last long, then go and stuff some cake :blush:
> 
> Sorry to put this on here when you're all doing so well, guess I just need to have a moan and get it off my chest. I know my weight is prob effecting my chance of ttc, you would think thats enough to give me a kick up the bum!
> 
> 
> Sorry once again ladies...rant over :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm watching comic relief.... how pathetic do I sound!!!!
> So much going on out there, I've got nothing to moan about compared to those poor souls!!!! :cry: Tissues at the ready, so sad. Sort yourself out Claire :cry:


I have been struggling since october to get motivated to do it and am only just in my second week now. I get married in august and even that hasn't motivated me before now. BUT from somewhere I have found the motivation again! Im sick and tired of being big and am now aiming to lose 3 stone in 5 months. Once I got into it i'm finding it easier. You will do it!! Good luck xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Aaaa, so close! I'm 1/2 lb off my first half stone lost! 1.5lb off this week, and 6.5lb off in total though, and even though it's going slower than I'd like, it's going, and that's the main thing! 

Just done an hour's swimming (1.28km), and am waiting for some jelly to cool down so I can whisk some activia into it and stick it in the fridge, yum! (how many syns is it for that again? It's hartley's low calorie raspberry jelly sachet, with a free activia raspberry yog).

I'm starting to feel a bit of difference as well, I can get into a pair of trousers comfortably now that 5 weeks ago I had to REALLY breathe in to get fastened :D Shame they're almost worn through in the bum so I can't wear them outside anyway! :rofl:

Have got a load of fresh veg in (mushrooms, onion, peppers, baby corn, mange-tout), and a little jar of light sweet & sour (4.5 syns for half the jar), and some noodles, so that will be dinner tonight!

Hope everyone's having a good week :D


----------



## Claire1

Thanks super, 
I know what you mean, I got married July last year and barely lost any weight for it. I felt under pressure to be a "slim bride" but in the end thought...hubby loves me for me, not what I weigh. There is enough stress when your planning a wedding, never mind losing weight!

Im pleased to hear you're feeling better in your second week, I know if I get over the 1st week i'll be fine. Tommorow i'm going to do a meal plan for the week and hope that helps me to get through the 1st week...fx'd!

Hope your wedding plans are going well, have you got your dress yet?


----------



## africaqueen

I was the same girls.
I got married in Dec 09 and had tried to diet previous to that but didnt lose much and then thought "bugger it" and got wed as i was. Still looked fab on the day tho although some of the pics are a bit "fat" lol. Determined to be slim on the pics of me holding our baby tho, so getting my arse into gear. Aww super, bet u are so excited now eh? xxx


----------



## Claire1

africaqueen said:


> I was the same girls.
> I got married in Dec 09 and had tried to diet previous to that but didnt lose much and then thought "bugger it" and got wed as i was. Still looked fab on the day tho although some of the pics are a bit "fat" lol. Determined to be slim on the pics of me holding our baby tho, so getting my arse into gear. Aww super, bet u are so excited now eh? xxx

Ha ha, I also have some of those fat pics of our wedding. But to be fair, most were ok! We had a good photographer :thumbup:
I like the sound of slimmer pics holding a baby, but i will look super rough with no make up on though :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

Claire1 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> I was the same girls.
> I got married in Dec 09 and had tried to diet previous to that but didnt lose much and then thought "bugger it" and got wed as i was. Still looked fab on the day tho although some of the pics are a bit "fat" lol. Determined to be slim on the pics of me holding our baby tho, so getting my arse into gear. Aww super, bet u are so excited now eh? xxx
> 
> Ha ha, I also have some of those fat pics of our wedding. But to be fair, most were ok! We had a good photographer :thumbup:
> I like the sound of slimmer pics holding a baby, but i will look super rough with no make up on though :rofl:Click to expand...

haha! I will probs look well rough but il be slim! lmao. Now that's a photo i cant wait to see:winkwink: 

Buggered up with my tea girls! thought the iceland fish in parsley sauce in the foil tray was 2.5 syns so had it for my tea and it was lovely, then checked my SW mags and it was 11 syns!!:dohh: it is the salmon one thats low syns so be warned xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hmmm just fancied something sweet and so did dh so i made him "normal" pancakes and i made myself 2 syn free pancakes, lightly spread some morello cherry jam over them and rolled them up and they were bloody lush! so only 1 syn for such a nice treat 
Going to bed now as im knackered and im going the gym tomorrow so need my energy! lol. Roll on sweet sleep. Night all xxx


----------



## superbecks

Hey, yeah I do have my dress!! It's made to measure so have been measured a couple of weeks ago which spurred me on when the guy was a prat and said most brides wont bother losing weight!! Even if i do lost what I want to I probably won't need it taking in as it is a corset back one so prob just tie it tighter i hope!!

I'm not excited yet though, I have this weight loss hanging over me and I really want to prove everyone wrong and not be a size 18 bride! I'm also training to be a midwife, am halfway through and that's pretty stressful at the minute too! Have a pile of essays and a practical exam to do in the next 2-3 weeks........and i'm determined not to munch whilst i do them!! I normally do!! x


----------



## Claire1

Well i'm sure you will look beautiful whatever size you are, good luck with it all though!
I've just looked into midwife training! I'm currently a qualified dental nurse, but interested in midwifery.
Can I ask how old you are and how long your training will last? Hope you dont mind? Im 28 and dont know if i've left it too late?


----------



## africaqueen

I was very intrested in being a midwife too but i have no GCSE's due to losing a lot of school with illness when i was younger so would never get in to do the degree :-(
might one day look into nursing and specialise in maternity etc.

Well just had a yum brekky. Had 2 slices wholemeal toast(heb) with scraping of flora light(2 syns) and morello cherry jam(1 syn) and a cuppa  need to pop out later and buy some fruit as im running really low. Going the gym soon. Aaah. Cant be arsed! lol xxx


----------



## Reedy

cranberry987 said:


> Can anyone post a recipe for syn free quiche?

The recipe is on the first page hun with a ton of other yummy recipes x 

Friday was awful & soo sad :cry: he had a lovely send of though with around 300 people there x

We didnt go out to lunch (no money) so came home & had jacket potatoes cheese & beans was lush x 
Yesterday I was a tad naughty :blush: I had bacon & poached eggs for brekkie (free) then got to mums & had no lunch with me so had a ham salad sndwich on white bread :dohh: x We had no dinner for last night so thought sod it & had a chinese :blush:

Mum isnt doing sunday lunch today so not sure what we're having but I do know she's making a chocolate cake so may have a slither of that lol x 

Hoping to make up for it during the week x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've been so bad.

I've had like 1 meal or snack a day for the last 3 days. I'm that stressed my tummy in constantly churning and I just don't feel hungry at all. I'm getting the dizzy and tummy pangs but when it comes to eat I can't bring myself too .. :grr: so mad at myself I really wanted to have lots and lots of super free food this week and lose 2lb to get my half a stone award.

Gunna have to just do Monday-Wednesday on superstrict mode and hope I can salvage 2lb!


----------



## superbecks

Claire1 said:


> Well i'm sure you will look beautiful whatever size you are, good luck with it all though!
> I've just looked into midwife training! I'm currently a qualified dental nurse, but interested in midwifery.
> Can I ask how old you are and how long your training will last? Hope you dont mind? Im 28 and dont know if i've left it too late?


Hey i'm 27 next month but there is loads of people in my cohort older than me, mid thirties.....the oldest is 50!!! You're not too old at all! The degree is 3 years, im in the middle of my second year so about half way through...will qualify when i'm 28. Cant wait!!! xx


----------



## Claire1

superbecks said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm sure you will look beautiful whatever size you are, good luck with it all though!
> I've just looked into midwife training! I'm currently a qualified dental nurse, but interested in midwifery.
> Can I ask how old you are and how long your training will last? Hope you dont mind? Im 28 and dont know if i've left it too late?
> 
> 
> Hey i'm 27 next month but there is loads of people in my cohort older than me, mid thirties.....the oldest is 50!!! You're not too old at all! The degree is 3 years, im in the middle of my second year so about half way through...will qualify when i'm 28. Cant wait!!! xxClick to expand...

Ooh, might look into a bit more. I only turned 28 last week so guess i'm not too old after all!
I do have GCSE's and nvq's and my dental qualification is counted as 1st year of a degree, so i'm fairly sure my qualifications are ok......scary though!!

Have you found it hard work?


A-Queen, could you perhaps re-sit some gcse's?


----------



## superbecks

Claire1 said:


> superbecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm sure you will look beautiful whatever size you are, good luck with it all though!
> I've just looked into midwife training! I'm currently a qualified dental nurse, but interested in midwifery.
> Can I ask how old you are and how long your training will last? Hope you dont mind? Im 28 and dont know if i've left it too late?
> 
> 
> Hey i'm 27 next month but there is loads of people in my cohort older than me, mid thirties.....the oldest is 50!!! You're not too old at all! The degree is 3 years, im in the middle of my second year so about half way through...will qualify when i'm 28. Cant wait!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh, might look into a bit more. I only turned 28 last week so guess i'm not too old after all!
> I do have GCSE's and nvq's and my dental qualification is counted as 1st year of a degree, so i'm fairly sure my qualifications are ok......scary though!!
> 
> Have you found it hard work?
> 
> 
> A-Queen, could you perhaps re-sit some gcse's?Click to expand...

Yeah it really is hard work. I have a 4 1/2 year old daughter and a 2 1/2 year old daughter so trying to do the academic side is pretty hard. Always doing uni work when they are in bed, and it's not the best time to right an essay!!! I absolutely love placement though!! Do you have any biology quaifications?? I had a levels and a degree in history and english but still had to do the biology before i could start the degree in midwifery xx


----------



## Claire1

superbecks said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superbecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm sure you will look beautiful whatever size you are, good luck with it all though!
> I've just looked into midwife training! I'm currently a qualified dental nurse, but interested in midwifery.
> Can I ask how old you are and how long your training will last? Hope you dont mind? Im 28 and dont know if i've left it too late?
> 
> 
> Hey i'm 27 next month but there is loads of people in my cohort older than me, mid thirties.....the oldest is 50!!! You're not too old at all! The degree is 3 years, im in the middle of my second year so about half way through...will qualify when i'm 28. Cant wait!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh, might look into a bit more. I only turned 28 last week so guess i'm not too old after all!
> I do have GCSE's and nvq's and my dental qualification is counted as 1st year of a degree, so i'm fairly sure my qualifications are ok......scary though!!
> 
> Have you found it hard work?
> 
> 
> A-Queen, could you perhaps re-sit some gcse's?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it really is hard work. I have a 4 1/2 year old daughter and a 2 1/2 year old daughter so trying to do the academic side is pretty hard. Always doing uni work when they are in bed, and it's not the best time to right an essay!!! I absolutely love placement though!! Do you have any biology quaifications?? I had a levels and a degree in history and english but still had to do the biology before i could start the degree in midwifery xxClick to expand...

Sounds like hard work!!
I've only got a gcse in biology, but unsure about my nursing thing as I know it counts for something, just know what?
Thanks for your help though, might try and find out a bit more info from my local uni.
Keep up your good/hard work...hats off to you!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Amy-Lea said:


> I've been so bad.
> 
> I've had like 1 meal or snack a day for the last 3 days. I'm that stressed my tummy in constantly churning and I just don't feel hungry at all. I'm getting the dizzy and tummy pangs but when it comes to eat I can't bring myself too .. :grr: so mad at myself I really wanted to have lots and lots of super free food this week and lose 2lb to get my half a stone award.
> 
> Gunna have to just do Monday-Wednesday on superstrict mode and hope I can salvage 2lb!

Aww, I missed out on my half stone this week as well, I WILL get it next Saturday!!! And so will you! :happydance: I hope whatever's stressing you resolves itself and you can get back to normal :hugs:

Just been for a 6.75 km run, really feeling it in my left achilles though, hope that doesn't carry on. 

Have had sultana bran (HEb1), milk (HEa1) and chopped banana for breakfast, 2 cups of tea (HEa2 for the milk), a pint of low-cal orange squash, and have also been bad...2 thornton's moments (3 syns) and hash browns and ketchup for lunch (6 syns)...whoops! They were gorgeous though, I really enjoyed them!

Hubby's doing dinner tonight to make up for being lazy and refusing to come out shopping - he needs new trainers, so I was going to drive him to the outlet village and get some new running kit while we were there, but I've ended up just buying my stuff online as he couldn't be bothered to get dressed :dohh:. So, he's suggested doing mixed veg and quorn steak strips special fried rice, and I've just found a syn free recipe that he can adapt :wohoo:. So I can have a big ol' bowl of that and then have some more of my jelly/yoghurt blancmange stuff! :D


----------



## the why bird

Hi guys!

I'm on track to lose 3lbs this week so I am pretty happy...
HOWEVER my husband has a craving for dominos pizza. Does anyone know if there is ANYTHING I can order from dominos that won't ruin my whole week? Or should I tell him he can have chinese instead, since I know there are things I can eat.

thanks!


----------



## Claire1

Right, been super organised today. Done a slimming world food shop and made a meal plan for the week! 
Also made lunch for tomorrow-Quorn pieces with roasted peppers, courgettes and mushrooms mixed with cous cous. As far as I know thats all free on sw green?
Also could anyone tell me is it 28g of branflakes for a heb?


----------



## africaqueen

Yep 28g branflakes plus x1 ryvita sesame/original/dark rye counts as x1 HEB 

I just had the most tasty tea! made Jamaican chicken curry, added lots of spinach, fresh chilli, onion and tomatoes etc and it was lush! had it with brown rice and some grapes for dessert 

Did a hr in the gym today too so feeling good as i usually go mad at the wkends and bugger up. lol. Made enough of the curry for work tomorrow too so that saves me being tempted to eat junk and il take 2 mini merginue nests with me as a snack with my coffee.

Hope everyone has had a good wkend xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hey ladies, haven't really been online to update... only lost 0.5lb last week was totally gutted, really thought I would have got my half a stone sticker lol. But it was * week and I did eat a few extra snacksize chocolate bars :blush: but made up for it by not having anymore syns that weekend.

Anyway, I get weighed tomorrow I really hope I've lost 3lb.... I've been good, and walked quite abit too!

Only downside was today, OH's sister done me a cooked dinner... I didnt ask, but couldnt refuse lol. It was only 2 slices of beef, lots of veg, 2 boiled potatos and 2 roast potatos, yorkshire pudding [didnt eat this] and gravy... anyone got an estimate on syns? Im on EE... or would I need to find out how she made the gravy? x


----------



## Claire1

africaqueen said:


> Yep 28g branflakes plus x1 ryvita sesame/original/dark rye counts as x1 HEB
> 
> I just had the most tasty tea! made Jamaican chicken curry, added lots of spinach, fresh chilli, onion and tomatoes etc and it was lush! had it with brown rice and some grapes for dessert
> 
> Did a hr in the gym today too so feeling good as i usually go mad at the wkends and bugger up. lol. Made enough of the curry for work tomorrow too so that saves me being tempted to eat junk and il take 2 mini merginue nests with me as a snack with my coffee.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good wkend xxx

That chicken sounds lush!!


----------



## Reedy

Right today is the start of my 3 day strict SW eating plan so I can at least lose a lb on thursday at WI *fingers crossed*

Today:
B- 28g sultana bran (HEb) milk (HEa) sweetner & a cup of tea (milk HEa & sweetner) 
L- Tin spaghetti hoops, grapes, FF Yoghurt & a babybel light (HEa) 
D- Mountain of rice & some of DH's home made chilli (extra lean mince HEb) so if that goes to plan I'll have had no syns so may treat myself to a chocolate digestive (4.5 syns) and a options Hot choc (2 syns) total 6.5 syns :happydance:
- Hopefully lol x 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## superbecks

Got weighed this morning, a measly half a pound off. Was gutted but that's 5lbs in two weeks so i guess its not that bad! x


----------



## africaqueen

Superbecks- 5lb in 2wks is fab hun! its 10lb a mth which is a lot within a few mths so keep going ;-)

Hi to everyone, hope we are all starting the wk well 

I was good today again. Just had chicken and spinach for tea, followed by a muller light toffee yogurt with crushed mini meringue nest(1 syn) and a handful of grapes.

I have made tuna pasta with onion an tomatoes for work tomorrow.

Going to make a syn free pancake for supper and have some blackcurrant jam on it(1 syn) as im in a really sweet tooth mood! still not touched that easter egg in my wardrobe and i am going to save it intill i reach 15 stones as a treat, so best lose this 4lb this wk as my wilpower will not last all through this wkend! haha xxx


----------



## Claire1

Right 1st day of SW for me, been pretty good...hope it continues.
I had branflakes heb and milk hea for breakfast. Cous cous with roasted veg and quorn pieces for lunch and fruit and yoghurt. For tea I had turkey heb stir fry with chow mein sauce 3.5 syns with noodles and veg.
Having a cuppa now with treat size pack of maltesers. 19.7g does anyone know the syn value?

Think i've done it right for a green day, gonna look into extra easy. What do you all do?


----------



## africaqueen

Claire1 said:


> Right 1st day of SW for me, been pretty good...hope it continues.
> I had branflakes heb and milk hea for breakfast. Cous cous with roasted veg and quorn pieces for lunch and fruit and yoghurt. For tea I had turkey heb stir fry with chow mein sauce 3.5 syns with noodles and veg.
> Having a cuppa now with treat size pack of maltesers. 19.7g does anyone know the syn value?
> 
> Think i've done it right for a green day, gonna look into extra easy. What do you all do?

Treat size malteasers are 5 syns per pack 

I do the EE plan and have lost 3 stones so far. I love it! like not being restricted and only having x1 hea and x1 heb as i used to struggle eating them all xxx


----------



## the why bird

Hi Claire,
not sure of the syn value for the snack size pack, but I do know that one malteaser is 11 calories, so about one syn per two malteasers! How many are there in a pack?


----------



## the why bird

Hi Claire,
not sure of the syn value for the snack size pack, but I do know that one malteaser is 11 calories, so about one syn per two malteasers! How many are there in a pack?


----------



## Claire1

africaqueen said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Right 1st day of SW for me, been pretty good...hope it continues.
> I had branflakes heb and milk hea for breakfast. Cous cous with roasted veg and quorn pieces for lunch and fruit and yoghurt. For tea I had turkey heb stir fry with chow mein sauce 3.5 syns with noodles and veg.
> Having a cuppa now with treat size pack of maltesers. 19.7g does anyone know the syn value?
> 
> Think i've done it right for a green day, gonna look into extra easy. What do you all do?
> 
> Treat size malteasers are 5 syns per pack
> 
> I do the EE plan and have lost 3 stones so far. I love it! like not being restricted and only having x1 hea and x1 heb as i used to struggle eating them all xxxClick to expand...

Wow well done!!! I get a bit confussed with ee, need to read it again. xxx


----------



## Claire1

the why bird said:


> Hi Claire,
> not sure of the syn value for the snack size pack, but I do know that one malteaser is 11 calories, so about one syn per two malteasers! How many are there in a pack?

not enough :rofl:

AQ-said they are 5 syns, so not too bad xx


----------



## Reedy

eurgh pissed off with DH this morning & soooo freaking tired so naturally all I want to do is stuff my face :dohh:
I'm trying my hardest though because i dont want to put on or STS again this week I have to lose at least a lb x
B- bacon on 2 slices w/m toast (HEb) with a bit of brown sauce (1 or 2 syns??)
2 cups of tea with milk (HEa) and sweetner 
L- DH's chilli from yesterday, FF yoghurt, mini babybel light (HEa) and some grapes
D- havent got a clue!!! :dohh:

I must resist the cream cakes that I'm so tempted to buy!!!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Well, yesterday I went to the cafe at lunch time having had no breakfast and got a wholemeal barm with bacon on- no fat.

Then for tea I had a jacket potato, salad and some chicken roll (is packeted chicken and ham free btw? like the processed stuff) but theeeeen I had a caramel egg(creme egg thing) AND half of a small cadburys easter egg! Although in my defence I haven't had chocolate for AGES and it really satisfied my craving. If I would of denied myself I would of worked my self up for a few days and had a good old chokky binge so I'm not too fussed.

Today I haven't eaten anything yet think I'm gunna have a tomato mugshot and for tea tonight is SW lasagne & salad! Maybe wedges if I can be bothered peeling potatoes haha


----------



## ames_x

Had WI last night and lost 3.5lbs and was sotw, so chuffed! So I've lost 10lb in 3 weeks, walked alot last week so think that really helped

Does anyone know if the packs of stir fry, egg noodles are free on EE?


----------



## Claire1

Amy-Lea said:


> Well, yesterday I went to the cafe at lunch time having had no breakfast and got a wholemeal barm with bacon on- no fat.
> 
> Then for tea I had a jacket potato, salad and some chicken roll (is packeted chicken and ham free btw? like the processed stuff) but theeeeen I had a caramel egg(creme egg thing) AND half of a small cadburys easter egg! Although in my defence I haven't had chocolate for AGES and it really satisfied my craving. If I would of denied myself I would of worked my self up for a few days and had a good old chokky binge so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> Today I haven't eaten anything yet think I'm gunna have a tomato mugshot and for tea tonight is SW lasagne & salad! Maybe wedges if I can be bothered peeling potatoes haha

Hello!! Just wondering how do you make sw lasagne??


----------



## Amy-Lea

*INGREDIENTS *

397g/14oz extra lean minced beef (I use quorn)
1 red pepper, deseeded and cut into bite-sized pieces
1 courgette, cut into bite-sized cubes
1 onion, peeled and finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, peeled and crushed
400g can chopped tomatoes with herbs
397g/14oz passata with herbs and garlic
2 tsp dried mixed herbs
salt and freshly ground black pepper
511g/1lb 2oz fat free natural yogurt
2 eggs, lightly beaten
a pinch of nutmeg
low calorie cooking spray
12 dried lasagne sheets
4 level tbsp grated Parmesan

*METHOD*

1. Place a large, non-stick frying pan over a high heat. Add the minced beef, red pepper,courgettes, onion and garlic and stir-fry for 6-8 minutes. Add the tomatoes, passata and dried herbs, season well and cook for 12-15 minutes, stirring often.

2. Meanwhile mix together the yogurt, eggs and nutmeg until smooth. Season well.

3. Preheat the oven to 200°C/Gas 6. Spray a medium-sized lasagne dish with low calorie cooking spray. Spoon half the mince mixture into the base and top with half of the lasagne sheets. Spread over half of the yogurt mixture and top with the remaining mince mixture. Top with the remaining lasagne sheets, spread over the remaining yogurt mixture
and sprinkle over the Parmesan.
4. Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes or until the top is golden. Remove from the oven and serve immediately with the mixed salad.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Girls i really need your help. Can't seem to loose/stick to my last bit on ww. Just called a lovely sw lady and might try a group tomorrow. Sounds like u dont need to b hungry but still loose weight? Seems alien to me? Wow, u girls have done so well. XXX


----------



## Rachael1981

It was alien to me too, but it's true! You don't have to ever be hungry! :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Amy-Lea said:


> *INGREDIENTS *
> 
> 397g/14oz extra lean minced beef (I use quorn)
> 1 red pepper, deseeded and cut into bite-sized pieces
> 1 courgette, cut into bite-sized cubes
> 1 onion, peeled and finely chopped
> 4 garlic cloves, peeled and crushed
> 400g can chopped tomatoes with herbs
> 397g/14oz passata with herbs and garlic
> 2 tsp dried mixed herbs
> salt and freshly ground black pepper
> 511g/1lb 2oz fat free natural yogurt
> 2 eggs, lightly beaten
> a pinch of nutmeg
> low calorie cooking spray
> 12 dried lasagne sheets
> 4 level tbsp grated Parmesan
> 
> *METHOD*
> 
> 1. Place a large, non-stick frying pan over a high heat. Add the minced beef, red pepper,courgettes, onion and garlic and stir-fry for 6-8 minutes. Add the tomatoes, passata and dried herbs, season well and cook for 12-15 minutes, stirring often.
> 
> 2. Meanwhile mix together the yogurt, eggs and nutmeg until smooth. Season well.
> 
> 3. Preheat the oven to 200°C/Gas 6. Spray a medium-sized lasagne dish with low calorie cooking spray. Spoon half the mince mixture into the base and top with half of the lasagne sheets. Spread over half of the yogurt mixture and top with the remaining mince mixture. Top with the remaining lasagne sheets, spread over the remaining yogurt mixture
> and sprinkle over the Parmesan.
> 4. Bake in the oven for 25-30 minutes or until the top is golden. Remove from the oven and serve immediately with the mixed salad.

Aww thank you, will def be trying that recipe....sounds lush :winkwink:


----------



## Claire1

Another good day for me, even managed to resist the chocolate cake at work. God knows how, I'm a girl who cant say no ha ha:haha:

Right, Breakfast-branflakes with milk hea,heb x2 

Lunch- bachelors cheese and brocholi pasta with a dash of milk and sweetcorn. Slice of wholemeal bread 3syns (400g loaf) Yogurt

Later for tea will be- SW chips with quorn sausages and beans

Will have treat size maltesers later as well 5syns

Is the cheese and brocholi pasta still free on green, hope so or else i've gone over on syns!!
Ive eaten loads today..good old sw :thumbup:


----------



## Amy-Lea

I'm just waiting for Darren to get home my lasagne smells SEXY! I've just mixed some garlic salt with flora light and spread it on half a barm cake with a sprinkle of reduced fat cheddar for a low syn garlic bread :winkwink:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hello ladies!! Sorry I've been so absent :(
I didn't go to my SW meeting today, I've just been so rubbish all week I didn't wanna go and pay a fiver only to hear I've put on again (stupid, I know). I've been a bit stressed out recently with FOB and my ex and trying to find somewhere to live I've basically hit self-destruct. I've eaten takeaways, chocolate - you name it!
BUT, I'm being very good today, got some pork marinating in the fridge for sweet and sour tonight, and I weighed myself at home and I've lost 4lbs??! (though my scales have been known to be lying little *******s). But it's given me the push anyway! :D
So I've been re-evaluating and looking at everything I eat after being so disheartened last week with the 1/2lb loss, and it seems I've been doing a few things wrong! I didn't realise I was buying Alpen instead of Alpen light - adding on 12 syns per day! And I was buying ordinary Super Noodles instead of the low fat variety - upto 7 syns more! There's loads of things I was doing wrong, so I'm glad I checked.

Hope everyone is doing well!


Mrs Eleflump - the jelly (I think) is 1/2 syn per sachet, if it's sugar free :)

Ames - the egg noodles are free if they're dried. The straight-to-wok type (I think!) are 1/2 syn per 28g.

DaisyDuke - I couldn't stick at WW either. It really is amazing the things you can eat with Slimming World! While you can eat and eat it is still a calorie controlled diet, so you eat basically as much 'free' food (meat, pasta, pulses), as you need to satisfy your appetite, and if you need to snack then use the 'superfree' food pages, which is your fruits and vegetables etc. You use between 5-15 'syns' per day, which can be like treats or things you add to meals such as butter etc, and they add up to around 100-300 calories, so not that much if you think about it. It just saves the faff of counting really!
Hope your meeting goes well tomorrow, once you get your details I'll add you to the front page if you like :)

Claire - which pasta are you using? The Batchelors one, if made up without the milk and butter is 1/2 syn :)


----------



## Claire1

Kate&Lucas said:


> Hello ladies!! Sorry I've been so absent :(
> I didn't go to my SW meeting today, I've just been so rubbish all week I didn't wanna go and pay a fiver only to hear I've put on again (stupid, I know). I've been a bit stressed out recently with FOB and my ex and trying to find somewhere to live I've basically hit self-destruct. I've eaten takeaways, chocolate - you name it!
> BUT, I'm being very good today, got some pork marinating in the fridge for sweet and sour tonight, and I weighed myself at home and I've lost 4lbs??! (though my scales have been known to be lying little *******s). But it's given me the push anyway! :D
> So I've been re-evaluating and looking at everything I eat after being so disheartened last week with the 1/2lb loss, and it seems I've been doing a few things wrong! I didn't realise I was buying Alpen instead of Alpen light - adding on 12 syns per day! And I was buying ordinary Super Noodles instead of the low fat variety - upto 7 syns more! There's loads of things I was doing wrong, so I'm glad I checked.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump - the jelly (I think) is 1/2 syn per sachet, if it's sugar free :)
> 
> Ames - the egg noodles are free if they're dried. The straight-to-wok type (I think!) are 1/2 syn per 28g.
> 
> DaisyDuke - I couldn't stick at WW either. It really is amazing the things you can eat with Slimming World! While you can eat and eat it is still a calorie controlled diet, so you eat basically as much 'free' food (meat, pasta, pulses), as you need to satisfy your appetite, and if you need to snack then use the 'superfree' food pages, which is your fruits and vegetables etc. You use between 5-15 'syns' per day, which can be like treats or things you add to meals such as butter etc, and they add up to around 100-300 calories, so not that much if you think about it. It just saves the faff of counting really!
> Hope your meeting goes well tomorrow, once you get your details I'll add you to the front page if you like :)
> 
> Claire - which pasta are you using? The Batchelors one, if made up without the milk and butter is 1/2 syn :)

Cool thanks, it is the Batchelors one. Only added a dash of milk to help thicken the sauce...was yummy. Thanks for saying bout the noodles, cause I sometimes use the ready cooked ones, will syn them from now on. Thanks x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Ames- Well done on the fab loss! x

Daisy- yep SW is fab as u are never hungry. I did lose 3 stones yrs ago with WW but put it back on with extra as i was hungry all the time. x

Kate- Glad your back hun! missed u. Wow u have done well to lose 4lb with being off plan! im sure u will be right back on it and will do well this wk x

Hi to everyone else and hope we are all doing ok so far x

Well i have been sorta good today. Brekky was x2 wholemeal toast(heb) with a scraping flora light and jam(3 syns). Lunch was tuna pasta with onion. Had a alpine light bar as a snack(3 syns) and then a time out(oops 10 syns i think?) and for my tea i just had a syn free Jamaican chicken curry with rice and loads of spinach  was lush and made more for work tomorrow.
Had a shit day in work and im tempted to pig out tonight but iv had a yogurt and a apple instead. Really want to see a 3-4lb loss by fri so trying to be as good as poss.
Cant be arsed with the gym tonight so will do the wii fit for half hr and get my arse to the gym tomorrow after work and again on thur. 

xxx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, can I join your thread please? I actually joined slimming world last year and the next day found out I was pregnant lol...so needless to say I didnt stick with it and munched on whatever I wanted throughout my pregnancy (it was lush lol). But now the time has come to shift the 'baby weight'. I'm actually gonna try and do it myself since its a bit difficult to get the meetings with a wee one in tow, so I hope I can rely on your support to help me through. My name is Pamela, I weighed in on Monday at 13st 7lb, with my short term goal being my club 10 target of 12st 2lb. Ultimately I would like to get down to 10st but I know thats a good while off. I'm following the extra easy plan. Looking forward to shifting the weight with you ladies and becoming a yummy mummy  x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Kate&Lucas said:


> Hello ladies!! Sorry I've been so absent :(
> I didn't go to my SW meeting today, I've just been so rubbish all week I didn't wanna go and pay a fiver only to hear I've put on again (stupid, I know). I've been a bit stressed out recently with FOB and my ex and trying to find somewhere to live I've basically hit self-destruct. I've eaten takeaways, chocolate - you name it!
> BUT, I'm being very good today, got some pork marinating in the fridge for sweet and sour tonight, and I weighed myself at home and I've lost 4lbs??! (though my scales have been known to be lying little *******s). But it's given me the push anyway! :D
> So I've been re-evaluating and looking at everything I eat after being so disheartened last week with the 1/2lb loss, and it seems I've been doing a few things wrong! I didn't realise I was buying Alpen instead of Alpen light - adding on 12 syns per day! And I was buying ordinary Super Noodles instead of the low fat variety - upto 7 syns more! There's loads of things I was doing wrong, so I'm glad I checked.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> 
> Mrs Eleflump - the jelly (I think) is 1/2 syn per sachet, if it's sugar free :)
> 
> Ames - the egg noodles are free if they're dried. The straight-to-wok type (I think!) are 1/2 syn per 28g.
> 
> DaisyDuke - I couldn't stick at WW either. It really is amazing the things you can eat with Slimming World! While you can eat and eat it is still a calorie controlled diet, so you eat basically as much 'free' food (meat, pasta, pulses), as you need to satisfy your appetite, and if you need to snack then use the 'superfree' food pages, which is your fruits and vegetables etc. You use between 5-15 'syns' per day, which can be like treats or things you add to meals such as butter etc, and they add up to around 100-300 calories, so not that much if you think about it. It just saves the faff of counting really!
> Hope your meeting goes well tomorrow, once you get your details I'll add you to the front page if you like :)
> 
> Claire - which pasta are you using? The Batchelors one, if made up without the milk and butter is 1/2 syn :)

Excellent thanks hun, and thank u for everyone elses comments, excited now. Just did spinning and im so hungry im in a fowl mood cant wait to ditch ww. XXX


----------



## DaisyDuke

Girls i LOVE a drink how many syns are in wine and vodka, brandy or gin? I'm assuming diet mixers r all free? XXX


----------



## Lliena

4 syns in vodka brandy and gin, wine is diff -6 syns for small glass 9syns for large glass of rose :)


----------



## africaqueen

welcome palmtree 

Night girls. Im shattered and another early start in the morning xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Pamela! Congrats on the babby :)
There are a few ladies here who don't go to meetings so you won't be alone :flower:

DaisyDuke - the diet mixers are free, I'll just check online for the syns and measurements.



Alcopops, eg WKD, Vodka Blue, Original, 330ml bottle - 13½ 
Vodka, 25ml - 2½ 
Vodka, 35ml - 4 
Apricot Brandy, 25ml - 3 
Apricot Brandy, 35ml - 4½ 
Brandy, 25ml - 2½ 
Brandy, 35ml - 4 
Cherry Brandy, 25ml - 3½ 
Cherry Brandy, 35ml - 4½ 
Gin, 25ml - 2½ 
Gin, 35ml - 4
White wine, alcohol free, 175ml - 2½ 
White wine, alcohol free, 250ml - 3½
White wine, dry, 175ml - 6
White wine, dry, 250ml - 8½ 
White wine, low alcohol, 175ml - 2
White wine, low alcohol, 250ml - 3 
White wine, medium, 175ml - 6½ 
White wine, medium, 250ml - 9½ 
White wine, sparkling, 175ml - 6½ 
White wine, sparkling, 250ml - 9½ 
White wine, spritzer, 175ml - 4 
Red wine, 175ml - 6
Red wine, 250ml - 8½ 
Rose wine, 125ml - 4½
Rose wine, 175ml - 6
Rose wine, 250ml - 9


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Apologies for the way it's copied from the site :wacko: it was a pure faff. I'll try and fix it now.

Night AQ :flower:

Edit - sorted :)


----------



## palmtree123

Morning ladies, everyone well today? The sun is splitting the trees over here so i'm gonna saddle up the wee man and the dog and go for a lovely walk me thinks  x


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon Ladies x 

welcome Tasha (daisy) & Palmtree

eurgh well was so crap yesterday evening, had no dinner so went out instead, had tai egg noodles with chicken, which i dont think would have been very high but then the warm chocolate fudge cake with ice cream found me :dohh: my god it was good but then felt crap for the rest of the night for being so weak :grr: so worked my ass off at Zumba x
I think now i have the cake out of my system I'm more determined today just hope I can pull something off tomorrow at WI x 
Today:
B- Alpen Light bar (HEb) & tea with milk (HEa) and sweetner
10am - My other alpen light bar & more tea 
L- huge salad with FF dressing, sugar free jelly, a mini babybel light (HEa) and fresh pineapple
D- SW Chicken Madras & rice


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have weigh in today- dreading it. I have a sneaking suspicion I have gained weight and last week will of caught up with me as I got away with it at last weigh in.


----------



## Reedy

Good luck with the weigh in Amy x


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck with WI Amy  im sure u will be fine hun x

Hi to everyone else and i hope all is well x

I have been good today. 

Breakfast- 2 egg omlette with ham. apple.
Dinner- syn free Jamaican chicken curry with rice.
Tea- going to have jacket potato with ham and salad. yogurt.
snacks- strawberries and grapes.
supper- 2 alpen light bars and glass of milk(hea and heb)

I was feeling a lil bloated today and realised that AF is due on sat so my WI on fri will be crap as i always gain around 4-5lb in water during this time of the mth, but at least i knw that happens and il have a decent loss next wk. Bit disheartening tho :-(

xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I lost 2lb and Darren lost 1lb and we both got are half stone award :happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Oh yeah so that takes my weight to 15st3lb Kate please :flower:

Ahhh I will be in the 14's by my party next month :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Amy! that is fab!
I am made up as il be in the 14's within the next 2wks too! all good x

I was just naughty tho and ate a creme egg and i had no syns left... really craved choc tho so thought best to have 1 creme egg than end up binging at the wkend! lol xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've just got back from Franky & Bennies...3 course! haha that's it now though. I want 2lb off next week. Trust the week I don't stay to class I get my award! I was starving though and neeeeded that meal.


----------



## africaqueen

Well deserved hun and u dnt need the award, cos its award enough when u look in the mirror as each lb melts away ;-) keep up the good work xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh and kate, my weight is now 15.4(as from last wi) and my short term goal is 14.4lb and long term goal is 10.4. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Also, if i think about it I started slimming world the week before I joined class and lost 2lb so I've technically lost 9lb :winkwink: I just want to get in the 14's so I can do a victory dance!


----------



## palmtree123

Evening ladies!!! Hope all is well?! I went to the beach today with the wee man, dog, sister and niece, was awesome. My sister took a few photo's of me and Alfie and boy oh boy are those photo's thinspiration for me....subsequently I had a fab day food wise.

B- melon and mullerlight.
L- ham, chicken and salad sandwich on HM bread 400g loaf (HE B) with tbsp light mayo (2syns), mullerlight and apple.
D- jacket potato, salad, chicken and 150g flavoured low fat cottage cheese (1.5syns).
S- highlights hot chocolate (2syns) made with milk (HE A).

Bring on tomorrow


----------



## daniandbaby

africaqueen said:


> Yep 28g branflakes plus x1 ryvita sesame/original/dark rye counts as x1 HEB
> 
> I just had the most tasty tea! made Jamaican chicken curry, added lots of spinach, fresh chilli, onion and tomatoes etc and it was lush! had it with brown rice and some grapes for dessert
> 
> Did a hr in the gym today too so feeling good as i usually go mad at the wkends and bugger up. lol. Made enough of the curry for work tomorrow too so that saves me being tempted to eat junk and il take 2 mini merginue nests with me as a snack with my coffee.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good wkend xxx

could I have the recepie for the ja chicken curry pleasE? x


----------



## daniandbaby

I have been so baddddddddd , I have put on 4lbs in the last 3 weeks, I got my mind set back on track and I sat down and tried to figure out what I have been doing diffrent this time to the last time I did it and lost a stone and I havent been eating enough fruits and walking, I walked so much and the weight just fell off. I also never owned scales, i have scales and weigh my self 3 times a day..oops so i through the batteries out.

So back on track today.

Breakfast Mullerlight yog, slice of melon

Snack apple

Lunch, pasta, tuna, onion and passata

Dinner, kfc style chicken, beans and sw style chips, slice of melon

Need to put more superspeed foods in there.

Took a walk to the park with my son and partner 2 hours of walking and playing with my 2 boys :)

Roll on tommorow


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the loss & your half stone award amy thats brilliant :thumbup::happydance:

Well done Dani & PT for your good day yesterday, keep up the good work x 

Well 1lb loss for me (AGAIN) but its better than putting on but I do feel that because I STS last week I'm behind :dohh: If I'd have stuck to plan I could have been down to my short term goal this week :dohh: so I'm being super strict this week & hopefully I may get back into the 9st bracket which i havent been in for about 3 years :-( 
Still 15lb to go I will do this!!!! :thumbup:

Today:
B- Tea with milk (HEa) and sweetner & a banana
L- scrambled egg on 2 slices W/M toast (HEb) a scrapping of butter (2syns)
D- Skinless chicken thigh with potatoes & veg 
Snacks -a mullerlight, pineapple & a sugar free jelly & a tomato mugshot

Oh and only 3lb to go till my stone lost award & also I'll have lost more than I have to lose IYSWIM :happydance:


----------



## Reedy

What flavour mugshots are free???

Actually scrap that, just had the tomato one & it was horrible :sick: dont think I'll have those again x


----------



## lozzy21

Doubt i will have lost this week, havent been realy bad but havent been good ether


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done on the losses ladies!

Reedy - you don't like tomato!? It's my favourite! Here's the values on EE from the site:
Couscous Snack, Chicken & Mushroom, dried, 70g sachet 2 
Couscous Snack, Tomato & Roast Vegetable, dried, 70g sachet 1 
Noodle Snack Chicken, dried, 54g sachet Free 
Noodle Snack Spicy Sweet 'n' Sour, dried, 67g sachet Free 
Noodle Snack, Chow Mein, dried, 55g sachet Free 
Noodle Snack, Thai Style, dried, 55g sachet ½ 
Pasta Snack Cheese 'n' Ham, dried, 66g sachet 3½ 
Pasta Snack, Chicken 'n' Mushroom, dried, 66g sachet 2 
Pasta Snack, Chicken 'n' Vegetable, dried, 60g sachet 2
Pasta Snack, Creamy Cheese, dried, 68g sachet 2 
Pasta Snack, Minestrone, dried, 60g sachet Free
Pasta Snack, Roast Chicken, dried, 55g sachet Free
Pasta Snack, Tomato 'n' Herb, dried, 64g sachet Free

(I think the couscous ones are nicest aswell!)


Good luck Lozzy! You might surprise yourself :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok. Today was a beautiful day wasn't it? 
Was stuck in the office but our building is really high an we have views right across liverpool so was nice to see the sunshine 

Reedy- well done on the loss! every lb makes a stone in the end ;-)

Lozzy- Good luck with ur WI 

I have been good today. Just had mash and 2 skinny lizzie sausages for tea with corn on the cob and then a apple and strawberries 
Its my WI in the morning but i think il be lucky to show a 2lb loss this wk as af due on sat and i feel very bloated as usual. At least i knw i have been really good and that its down to water retention is i STS. Hope i show at least a 1-2lb loss tho for the motivation xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hope you have a loss AQ. 

Today I skipped breakfast & lunch *slaps wrist*

Then for tea I had mash, beans & 2 quorn sausages.

& Then I had a galaxy caramel & a packet of quavers :blush:


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies, hows it going? I was wondering if anyone knows the syn value to the collmans mediterranean bag and shake thing, thats whats in my oven...I hope its not too bad...was in the cupboard and needed used. Also, would any of you lovely ladies know any nice dessert recipes (low in syns) that require pears? I have a whole load that are almost ready for eating and would like to do summit tasty with them as a wee treat x


----------



## africaqueen

Palmtree- Not sure of desserts for pears other than having them sliced up with a vanilla yogurt and some cinnamon? if u cook them they develop a syn value so i dnt usually bother really... Where abouts are u in NI? I am going there in April to visit my cousins for a few days  she lives around half hr away from Belfast xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Stayed the same, better than i expected realy. Going to go to asda tomorrow to stock up of fresh fruit and veg. Iv got frozen and tinned stuff but unless its staring me in the face i wont eat it. I realy need a fruit bowl for my front room


----------



## Amy-Lea

I had that as my plan Loz to encourage me to eat as I don't eat during the day but love fruit! I had a fruit bowl and Hallie during the day actually cleared the lot! They were NOT good nappies haha


----------



## daniandbaby

Had a good day so far

breakfast mullerlight yog

Lunch kfc style chicken thigh and salad, piece of melon

Snack banana and apple

Dinner asda reduced fat sausages x3 (3 syns) 2 eggs, sw chips and beans, followed by a pear

:)


----------



## Claire1

:wohoo:I've lost 3lbs since monday! :wohoo:

Really chuffed, and i've eaten loads. Gonna have to stick to my weekly planning , it seems to work for me!

Also has anyone else heard that drinking green tea boosts your metabolism? I've started to have 2-3 cups a day to help, but also I want to reduce caffine, which I also heard can help fertility! Oh and it helps your immune system and prevents some cancers, good stuff this green tea.
If your gonna give it a go, dont buy the cheap stuff cause it tastes rank, try and get clipper organic tea...not too bad :winkwink:


----------



## palmtree123

africaqueen said:


> Palmtree- Not sure of desserts for pears other than having them sliced up with a vanilla yogurt and some cinnamon? if u cook them they develop a syn value so i dnt usually bother really... Where abouts are u in NI? I am going there in April to visit my cousins for a few days  she lives around half hr away from Belfast xxx

Mmmm vanilla yougurt with cinnamon, sounds yummy, must try it. I live in Bangor, Co. Down, its only about a half hour from Belfast too. Where abouts you headed? x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Claire1 said:


> :wohoo:I've lost 3lbs since monday! :wohoo:
> 
> Really chuffed, and i've eaten loads. Gonna have to stick to my weekly planning , it seems to work for me!
> 
> Also has anyone else heard that drinking green tea boosts your metabolism? I've started to have 2-3 cups a day to help, but also I want to reduce caffine, which I also heard can help fertility! Oh and it helps your immune system and prevents some cancers, good stuff this green tea.
> If your gonna give it a go, dont buy the cheap stuff cause it tastes rank, try and get clipper organic tea...not too bad :winkwink:

I don't know about boosting metabolism but a lot of the girls in my SW group drink it because it can work as an appetite suppressant. Twinings do a good flavoured pack, my SW leader reccommends orange & lotus flower (for some reason I've also noticed it's the best at suppressing my appetite), but the apple and pear is looovely.
A lot of people don't like the taste, but you can really perk it up with some sugarfree cordial :)


----------



## africaqueen

palmtree123 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Palmtree- Not sure of desserts for pears other than having them sliced up with a vanilla yogurt and some cinnamon? if u cook them they develop a syn value so i dnt usually bother really... Where abouts are u in NI? I am going there in April to visit my cousins for a few days  she lives around half hr away from Belfast xxx
> 
> Mmmm vanilla yougurt with cinnamon, sounds yummy, must try it. I live in Bangor, Co. Down, its only about a half hour from Belfast too. Where abouts you headed? xClick to expand...

My cousins live in Dromore, Lisburn, do u know it? I have never been before so looking forward to a change of scenery xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies 

I have lost 2lb, so happy with that considering AF is due tomorrow and i know il have a better loss next wk. I have lost a total of 44lbs now! yaaaay.

Just going to have jam on toast for brekky and a banana(heb and 3 syns).

Off to work soon. Hope everyone has a lovely day xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow that's brilliant! Especially on girly week :D

I'm off the gym this morning for my induction (finally) - it _was _booked for yesterday but I came down with a rather sever case of lazyitis :blush:

Just having an ommelette now full of veggies and chopped up quorn sausage, and a green tea :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

An omelette at half 8- eeesh. I can just about stomach a few bits of a banana until midday. Realllly need to start eating during the day! Although I'm going the hairdressers in a mo to get my hcolour so will most probably get a bacon butty about 11 (on brown ;) )


----------



## Reedy

Well done on the losses girls x 
AQ - 44lb, thats amazing well done you x You should be really proud of yourself x :flower:

Went to the docs today to get my pill & she weighed me & said I'm 10st 7lbs??? :cry: so my scales are wrong as when I weighed yesterday I was 10st 1lb I'm gutted tbh :-( I've still lost 11lb but looks like I was heavier than the 10st 12lb my scales said at the beginning. Do I just carry on with my scales & just lose 6lb extra after I hit my target or get new scales & start over?? :cry:

Feel so sick today & AF is here too so feeling rank x Only had my breakfast (sultana bran (HEb), Milk (HEa) and sweetner, a cup of tea & a small orange. I've got a sugar free jelly, mullerlight yoghurt, spaghetti hoops & some pineapple but really dont fancy anything feel so :sick: 

Hope you girls are having a better day x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:hugs: Reedy.
That's a bit of a pain in the arse. Would a nurse not weigh you once a week? Yeeeeears ago I used to go the docs once a week to get weighed and the nurse would do it, she'd just make me an appointment each week, but their scales are more accurate so I wasn't so paranoid they were getting my weight wrong IYKWIM.
It's a trek but I guess if someone else is doing it you have the motivation. Or you could use the machines like in boots or that?

AL - I was a bit :sick: making it but it didn't go down too bad! I knew if I didn't eat I'd have pure no energy, (not that I have much anyway, I'm a proper lazy cow).
I've just had some tomato couscous for lunch with turkey - yum!

Well I'm back from the gym anyways. I forgot how much of a ballache it is :dohh:
Nah, it's not that bad I suppose. But AF found me - how did she know I was in the gym?? The witch :growlmad:
And yeah, TMI but, I was wearing grey trackies, and didn't know I was due on.. cue me never going back there again :cry:


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi girls,

Beautiful weather Ive just been to the hairdressers and got a complete re style got a full fringe, long layers and feathering and a colour put on, looks ok but I need to get used to it, Its completely different than my usual head of long curls!

breakfast 2 weetabix (heb) and part of my hea

Lunch fruit salad i bought from boots and 14 slices of ham lol then abannana still feel hungry maybe im thirsty?

Dinner is going to be spag bol coz i need to use the mince , I dont fancy it but its quick and simple

I found a recipe for slimming world jerk chicken, rice and peas :D so will get the ingredients for that some time over the weekend and see how it turns out.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Oh noooo Kate, awful when you come through on your pants! Sure nobody noticed, although I can't say I'd be okay with it because I'd be upset too. :hugs:

Dani- you'll have to post a pic of you hair do.

I've been the hairdressers today, just got my roots done & a blow dry. Had a KFC tonight for tea and I'm not bothered AT ALL! I have decided that my success to sticking to a diet for longer than a week or two this time is that I haven't said I 'cant' have anything. If I've fancied something I've had it and got my craving over and done with and continued to be good afterwards :)

So today-

Bacon and half a wholemeal/seeded barm.
Banana
KFC

:blush:


----------



## Reedy

Well after the orange at lunch all I've had is a quarter of a piece of toast & an orange Ice lolly x I have a tummy bug & felt dick & faint all day x Finley was getting cranky so was going to take him for a walk but as soon as stood up I nearly fainted & them had to make a quick run to the loo to throw up so I'm now in bed & going sleep x hope I feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh I was mortified AL. It's the new gym in L1, with all the windows.. gahhhh I'm never going back hahahaha :dohh:

Hope you feel better soon Reedy! :hugs:

I've been a little bit bad today :blush:
Though I have realised that I could actually live on blueberries. I think I'm addicted. So if I only buy blueberries and no other groceries I'm sure I'd lose weight! :haha:


----------



## palmtree123

africaqueen said:


> palmtree123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Palmtree- Not sure of desserts for pears other than having them sliced up with a vanilla yogurt and some cinnamon? if u cook them they develop a syn value so i dnt usually bother really... Where abouts are u in NI? I am going there in April to visit my cousins for a few days  she lives around half hr away from Belfast xxx
> 
> Mmmm vanilla yougurt with cinnamon, sounds yummy, must try it. I live in Bangor, Co. Down, its only about a half hour from Belfast too. Where abouts you headed? xClick to expand...
> 
> My cousins live in Dromore, Lisburn, do u know it? I have never been before so looking forward to a change of scenery xxxClick to expand...

Its not too far from me, its in the same county anyway lol!! Hopefully the weather will hold out for you and you'll have a lovely visit when you're over xo


----------



## palmtree123

Well ladies, its Friday, lets hope the weather remains good for the weekend. Me and the family are off to a forest park for a lovely walk tomorrow, looking forward to it. Hope everyone has had a great week. I had a brill first week, lets hope the novelty doesnt wear off any time soon lol x


----------



## daniandbaby

Everyone having a good weekend so far? Were has the sun gone?

Any ways had a good day today

Breakfast Vanilla mullerlight yog, 3 strawberries

snack apple

Lunch Ham , lettuce and tomatoe sandwich on 2 slices of bread (heb) followed by a pear

Dinner is cooking and its jerk chicken, rice and peas slimming world style!

Going to the cinema later with my man as LO is staying at his grandparents, no popcorn for me, thank god he doesnt have a sweet tooth and wont purchase anything lol


----------



## superbecks

I'm having a rubbish week so far!! Really wanted to lose 2lbs to get my half stone award on monday but doubt that wil be happening!! I had a pub lunch on tuesday.....burger and chips. Had no syns that day though. I just can't seem to fill myself at the minute!!
Today I have had scrambled egg with butter -2 syns
Muller light, grapes, apple as snacks
Ham sarnie- wholemeal bread(HEB) and a bit of branston pickle not sure on syns
quavers and a jammie dodger biscuit...

Dunno what I will be having for tea but its going to have to be syn free so no doubt a jacket with beans and 28g cheese!!!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Good weekend so far, except STS this morning :s I'm STILL half a lb off my first 1/2 stone award!!! 

It's AF this week though, and it's not been particularly painful but it's been very heavy (sorry for TMI), so I've not done as much exercise as normal (missed my midweek 5k run, but still did 2.6km swimming and 6.75km run). Could AF prevent weight loss? According to my scales, I'm not retaining water...if anything I'm always dehydrated, no matter how much I drink.

I have behaved myself this week, only gone over syns once, and only by 2 points, because hubby made pasta bake for dinner last night when I asked for pasta & sauce :haha:. Not too bothered by that, plus, our garlic baguette had no garlic butter in it, so I'm sure the syn count on my one slice was lower than normal because of that, so I probably didn't even go 2 over!

Just reading through the image therapy stuff that's unlocked on the SW site for me this week, as I've STS, maybe I'll find something useful in there, but otherwise I will just cross my fingers that it was just down to AF and I'll be back on track next Saturday.

Hope everyone else is doing better than I am!!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi all,
I've been doing really well apart from having a few glasses of pimms last night and naughty nibbles at a friends house :blush: The sun was out and felt lovely..got a bit caught up in the moment :haha: Lots of syns i'm sure, will have to try and work it out.

Apart from that I've been really good with meals etc. 

Today, Breakfast was 2 x toast heb, 2 x eggs cooked in frylight with 2 small bits of bacon 4syns?, ketchup 3syns and a cuppa.

Lunch/tea- Jacket potatoe with quorn chilli, LLc hea and fat free yoghurt

Snacks 2 x alpen bars (light) heb. orange and strawberries


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Kate- Aaargh how mortifying hun! i would be the same but im so para about that sort of thing i always wear black pants. haha. I rem actually shitting myself in a market when i was ill yrs ago and that is more mortifying ;-)

I think its weird the way we all seem to get af the same time! i know that nuns who live together tend to be in tune with eachother but online...? odd! and im not suggesting we are nuns of course... lmao x

I have been beyond bad since i WI yesterday!
Went pub with dh after work and had our tea. I had battered tiger prawns with chilli dip and a BOTTLE of rose:dohh: then a few amaretto an diet cokes... then today we were hungover so went to maccies for lunch and i had a big mac meal and a creme egg mcflurry!:blush: deffo blew my syns within 2 days so going to write them off and start afresh from tomorrow and allow myself a treat now an again or i wont stick to plan at all if i start trying to be super strict kwim?

Hope everyone is being better than me this wkend so far! xxx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far, I had a lovely wee day out with the family today, weather was awesome.

I thought it was pretty funny the amount of ppl in sync with AF, I have mine too lol, my first one since the wee man was born.

I have had a brill week food wise, except have gone over by 1.5 syns today...but that 2nd glass of wine was calling me lol. 

Can someone tell me are stock cubes free out of curiosity? When I went to the group they had syns, however my friend said they changed it and they are now free?!?!?!

P x


----------



## daniandbaby

Claire1 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been doing really well apart from having a few glasses of pimms last night and naughty nibbles at a friends house :blush: The sun was out and felt lovely..got a bit caught up in the moment :haha: Lots of syns i'm sure, will have to try and work it out.
> 
> Apart from that I've been really good with meals etc.
> 
> Today, Breakfast was 2 x toast heb, 2 x eggs cooked in frylight with 2 small bits of bacon 4syns?, ketchup 3syns and a cuppa.
> 
> Lunch/tea- Jacket potatoe with quorn chilli, LLc hea and fat free yoghurt
> 
> Snacks 2 x alpen bars (light) heb. orange and strawberries

Bacon is free love as long as u trim the fat off!


----------



## daniandbaby

palmtree123 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend so far, I had a lovely wee day out with the family today, weather was awesome.
> 
> I thought it was pretty funny the amount of ppl in sync with AF, I have mine too lol, my first one since the wee man was born.
> 
> I have had a brill week food wise, except have gone over by 1.5 syns today...but that 2nd glass of wine was calling me lol.
> 
> Can someone tell me are stock cubes free out of curiosity? When I went to the group they had syns, however my friend said they changed it and they are now free?!?!?!
> 
> P x

I think stock cubes r free


----------



## Claire1

daniandbaby said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I've been doing really well apart from having a few glasses of pimms last night and naughty nibbles at a friends house :blush: The sun was out and felt lovely..got a bit caught up in the moment :haha: Lots of syns i'm sure, will have to try and work it out.
> 
> Apart from that I've been really good with meals etc.
> 
> Today, Breakfast was 2 x toast heb, 2 x eggs cooked in frylight with 2 small bits of bacon 4syns?, ketchup 3syns and a cuppa.
> 
> Lunch/tea- Jacket potatoe with quorn chilli, LLc hea and fat free yoghurt
> 
> Snacks 2 x alpen bars (light) heb. orange and strawberries
> 
> Bacon is free love as long as u trim the fat off!Click to expand...

:hi: Thank you,

I get confussed with Extra easy and green etc. I need to look into it a bit more.
Most people seem to do EE x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've totally noticed how we're all in sync too! Straaange :wacko:
Mrs E - yes it can slow down your weight loss! (some blame it on water retention, I blame is on mad choccie cravings myself :haha:) - in meetings they mark it in your book with a * so you can see when and why you don't lose as much.

Sarah - eek! Shitting yourself is _slightly_ worse, haha! Though that is a good idea, black pants are on the shopping list! Now for the motivation to actually go.. ugh. Anyone wanna go for me? I'm soooo lazy.

Anyone seen much of ER or Blah lately?


----------



## africaqueen

Kate, i am like that too. Joined the gym last mth and struggle so much with motivation to get off my arse and just did it! have not been all wk this wk :-(
AF is heavy and i feel crappy so will be going once she leaves the building. Will have to just force ourselves wont we? I just go the council run gym and they do loads of classes there too so need to start hammering them and getting fit, and also i begrudge spending £28 a mth on something i never use and im tied in for another 2mths so need to get my monies worth! haha.

Been good today so far. Off to dh's godson's 1st Birthday party now and dreading it. A house full of mums and babies and there's us childless still :-(
We have already eaten so that stops me eating crap there but i may have a drink, depending how i feel about the situation xxx


----------



## palmtree123

OMG I just made the speed soup from the recipes on this thread.....and it makes so so so much!!! I'm going to be eating it for weeks lol!! But it is tasty yum yum x


----------



## Claire1

Hey!
I was just looking through sw food directory at colmans sauce packets. I was just wondering if any of you ladies use them at all? I'm a bit fussy with curries but used to like colmans curry sauce pack and it only 9.5 syns for the packet, which i think is quite good for a saturday night treat! Chicken chasseur is 6.5! If you anything like me i make extra for another meal so that quite as makes enough for four people.

Do you think I am reading it right? 

I know if you had to add milk it would be more, but most are made up with water.
What do you think?


----------



## Amy-Lea

If I haven't gained weight this week it will be a miracle. I need to be perfect Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday now, try and rectify it!

To be fair though I have ahad a ball and it's all worth it!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sarah - you should join my gym! :haha: it's only £15 a month. But the classes are shit :(
I'm kidding myself that I'm gonna get up early tomorrow and go. I know right now what will actually happen, I'll get all my stuff ready, work out the bus times, then wake up at 1am :dohh:
I only wanna go early morning though because it gets busier after about 6/7am and I don't like going when all the men are about sitting on the machines pretending to use them.

Pamela - I'll have to try that stuff! It sounds nice but I've never given it a go.


Well I've been a proper chocolate monster today! I've been pretty good other than that. Gone waaayyy over syns but I can't help it :blush:
Chocolate-wise I've had a diddy Kitkat, a chocolate orange bar, a Mars Bar, and another finger of Kitkat - !!
And I still need more :( Damn you AF!


----------



## daniandbaby

I went to the movies last night and I was soooooooo gooood, My hubby got some ice cream and I had a tiny lick and that was me yay!

I tried to make the roulade recipe today and it tasted like egg??? smelt like cake tho? that got binned :o

Breakfast Muller light yog

Lunch sunday pork roast, I think there will be syns in the pork as it was stuffed n seasoned already, shouldn't be too much? And I have hardly used any syns this week.

Really looking forward to weigh in, ROLL ON WEDNESDAY!!!

OH and AQ I dont know if u noticed but I asked if u would be kind enough to post the recipe for the Jamaican curry recipe you was talking about in a previous post , I also pmd u...:)

Have a fab week ladies!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good on you Dani! The roulade thing made me giggle :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Dani- Yes sorry i keep meaning to post the recipe! i am so forgetful lately! lol
I will post it in the morning before work 

Hi to everyone else and i survived the 1st birthday party and only had 3 small glasses wine and the smallest slice of cake. lol.

Nite all xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Glad it wasn't too bad hun :)

I've managed to scoff even more chocolate and my head is banging. Alarm is set for 4am :(


----------



## superbecks

Claire1 said:


> Hey!
> I was just looking through sw food directory at colmans sauce packets. I was just wondering if any of you ladies use them at all? I'm a bit fussy with curries but used to like colmans curry sauce pack and it only 9.5 syns for the packet, which i think is quite good for a saturday night treat! Chicken chasseur is 6.5! If you anything like me i make extra for another meal so that quite as makes enough for four people.
> 
> Do you think I am reading it right?
> 
> I know if you had to add milk it would be more, but most are made up with water.
> What do you think?

I use the Colman's for my chilli! Divided between a few servings it comes out about 3 syns which I think is good for a massive pile of chilli!


----------



## palmtree123

Morning ladies....

I had an awesome weekend all in all, and even enjoyed a gd few glasses of wine with my syn allowance yum yum yum. Sooooo was looking forward to weigh in this morning and I have lost 5.5lbs woohoo!!! Now to figure out how to update my ticker thing lol x


----------



## daniandbaby

wOOOH Go you pal tree, thats FAB :)

Im feeling quite heavy today, feel a bit puffy on my belly. I haven't eaten any bread so don't know why.

Was planning on going to the zoo today as I have a annual pass but the weather doesn't look too bright, so going to take the rugrat to play at indoor playcentre down at brent cross, we will get lunch there as they sell jacket potatoes. :)

Dont know what dinner will be, need to go to the butchers to get some meat as I only have chops in the freezer, dont really fancy them much.

Have a great start to the week ladies


----------



## Amy-Lea

I need to be excellent from now until Wednesday. I neeeed to at least have a 0.5lb loss after my very synful weekend. My party is in 4 weigh ins time and I want to at least be in the 14's for my party so I have 4 weeks to lose 4lbs. I ideally want to lose 7lb though so I have my stone award by my party. only have one hinderance and thats the Grand National on April 9th which will be a day of drinking from 10am til probably 6am so thats a lot of vodka syns and no doubt some food and hangover food next day too!

Today I've just ate : 2 quorn sausages, scrambled egg (with some skimmed milk from HEa), beans and 1 piece of wholemeal toast (part of HEb).


----------



## superbecks

Well done palm tree!!

I also had my weigh in this morning and 2lbs off, so got my half a stone award in 3 weeks which i'm quite pleased with x


----------



## daniandbaby

well done superbecks

amy lea u can do it, just keep thinking of the reasons why ur trying to lose the weight in the first place.

just been out to play with kye had jacket potatoe with beans n salad for lunch, ended up nicking a few of his chips, ate 3 jaffa cakes and a small chocolate lolly thing doh

But i was craving choc bad and was considering buying a huge slice of choc cake, so rather the 3 jaffa cake slol


----------



## sugarkane

Can I join again, you prob wont remember me but I lost 4 stone doing SW on my own a few months back then I fell off the waggon an put about 1.5 stone back on, after going to the dark side (weight watchers) and failing I decided SW is the only way for me, so off I went to class last week and first weigh in is on Wed. So far I have been extra good and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Claire1

superbecks said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey!
> I was just looking through sw food directory at colmans sauce packets. I was just wondering if any of you ladies use them at all? I'm a bit fussy with curries but used to like colmans curry sauce pack and it only 9.5 syns for the packet, which i think is quite good for a saturday night treat! Chicken chasseur is 6.5! If you anything like me i make extra for another meal so that quite as makes enough for four people.
> 
> Do you think I am reading it right?
> 
> I know if you had to add milk it would be more, but most are made up with water.
> What do you think?
> 
> I use the Colman's for my chilli! Divided between a few servings it comes out about 3 syns which I think is good for a massive pile of chilli!Click to expand...

Yeah, they seem really good if you make a few servings out of them. Lower then some jars of things as well. Will def be using them for a quick alternative occasionally. Think I might keep the curry for a friday or saturday night treat....much lower in syns then a takeaway!!!


----------



## Reedy

Well done PalmTree & Superbecks x :thumbup:
Welcome back SugarCane x 
Amy - you'll do it hun, just focus on that party everytime you want something bad x Have you picked your party dress yet or found one you like?? maybe as an incentive, Find a pic of the dress you want & stick it on the fridge & tell yourself that you can only buy the dress IF you lose however much you want to lose by your party??? Just an idea hun x 
Also there is a really scrummy Syn free curry recipe on the first page x 

Well I've hardly eaten a thing this weekend because I've been so sick & still not feeling too great now but hoping it might help with the WI on thursday :winkwink:

Today was better though:
B- an Alpen light bar (HEb) and a cup of tea with milk (HEa) and sweetner
L- Half a tin of spaghetti hoops, some grapes & a sugar free jelly
D- W/M pitta bread (HEb) pizza, with tomato puree, 28g cheese (HEa) red onion, & sweetcorn, jacket potato with a bit of butter (2 syns) tbsp salad cream (2.5syns) and salad 
Feeling a bit sick now so dont even fancy crisps chocolate & cake, havefelt like that for 4 days now (so not like me lol) 

Just made myself a fruit salad for work tomorrow - strawberries, raspberries, red grapes & I'll add some chopped apple in the morning x


----------



## palmtree123

Well done Superbecks...half stone in 3 weeks is awesome, I'm hoping that i'll get there in 3 weeks too!!!

Think positive Amy-Lea...you can do it!!

Welcome Sugarkane...wow...4 stone on SW before...thats brilliant!!! Do you mind me asking how long it took you to loose it? I've about the same to loose thats why I'm curious. I'm being bridesmaid in Sept so I would like to have 2 stone off by then x


----------



## palmtree123

Well done Superbecks...half stone in 3 weeks is awesome, I'm hoping that i'll get there in 3 weeks too!!!

Think positive Amy-Lea...you can do it!!

Welcome Sugarkane...wow...4 stone on SW before...thats brilliant!!! Do you mind me asking how long it took you to loose it? I've about the same to loose thats why I'm curious. I'm being bridesmaid in Sept so I would like to have 2 stone off by then.

B-missed it doh because was really busy this morning.
L-sw speed soup with some peas and bacon thrown in...was yummy. 
D- sw creamy mushroom and tomato pasta with a chicken breast and parmesean cheese (2 syns).
Snacks- 2 pears, strawberries with tesco light choices choc moose (4.5 syns) and highlights hot choc made with milk (HEa).

xx


----------



## daniandbaby

palmtree123 said:


> Well done Superbecks...half stone in 3 weeks is awesome, I'm hoping that i'll get there in 3 weeks too!!!
> 
> Think positive Amy-Lea...you can do it!!
> 
> Welcome Sugarkane...wow...4 stone on SW before...thats brilliant!!! Do you mind me asking how long it took you to loose it? I've about the same to loose thats why I'm curious. I'm being bridesmaid in Sept so I would like to have 2 stone off by then.
> 
> B-missed it doh because was really busy this morning.
> L-sw speed soup with some peas and bacon thrown in...was yummy.
> D- sw creamy mushroom and tomato pasta with a chicken breast and parmesean cheese (2 syns).
> Snacks- 2 pears, strawberries with tesco light choices choc moose (4.5 syns) and highlights hot choc made with milk (HEa).
> 
> xx

could u post the recipe to the creamy mushroom and toomato pasta please!


----------



## daniandbaby

Welcome back sugar kane

Im looking forward to weigh in

Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.

Breakfast mullerlight yog

snack apple

lunch, jack pot, beans and salad

3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.

Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn


----------



## sugarkane

Hi thanks for the welcome back's.

palmtree123 It took me 24 weeks and I only had 1 more stone to go, but I just couldnt stop eating all the wrong things, hence why I gained another 1.5 stone, could kick myself now, but onwards and upwards as they say, or should that be downwards??

Danni I find im always at my lightest and hour after getting up and after a shower then I increase over the day depending on what I eat and drink, oh how I wish I could find a morning class...Can you tell im a little addicted to weighing myself??


----------



## daniandbaby

Welcome back sugar kane

Im looking forward to weigh in

Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.

Breakfast mullerlight yog

snack apple

lunch, jack pot, beans and salad

3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.

Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE palm tree an superbecks! fab losses x

Welcome back sugar kane x

Hi to everyone else. Anyone heard from Blah, Eternal rose or Jac? x

I am going to post that recipe in few mins Dani x

Been good today apart from a few haribo from the girl in work. Doing lots extra hrs this wk so gonna be too busy to eat! lol. Id be lucky to STS this fri tho after that wkend so im pissed off with myself tbh xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done on the losses ladies!! :happydance:
I have WI tomorrow - nervous! According to my scales I've lost about 5.5lbs, but that's over two weeks (and probably incorrect tbf).

Sarah I was wondering where they were too the other day. Mon has gone off my FB but I noticed Blah around the forum and she has a new ticker. So I don't suppose she'll be doing SW while she's preg.

Dani - your weight will fluctuate throughout the day. I was 2.5lbs heavier tonight than I was this morning. The woman who does the scales at the evening class by mine tells people not to weigh themselves the morning of WI or they'll be disappointed when they get there.


Welcome Sugarkane!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Reedy said:


> Amy - you'll do it hun, just focus on that party everytime you want something bad x Have you picked your party dress yet or found one you like?? maybe as an incentive, Find a pic of the dress you want & stick it on the fridge & tell yourself that you can only buy the dress IF you lose however much you want to lose by your party??? Just an idea hun x

I'm getting one made to measure, I've designed it myself. I;m going to get measured tomorrow and I hope by my last fitting week of the party he will have to take it in as I will be too skinny for it :winkwink: I always get my dresses made, can't wait til I can get a outfit in Topshop or something. Don;t get me wrong they're always beautiful but I could get like 6 dresses for the price of one made and it pisses me off. It hinders my social life because I can't just get a nice dress off the rack.

That's one of my main incentives, go to town the day I'm going out and pick a dress to wear that night-that would be my dream!

I've got Vegas in July too, not really looking forward to being around the pool there but oh well. If I'm in my low 13's I'll be happy as I suppose it's an achievement from a 2lbs off 16stone!


----------



## daniandbaby

Kate&Lucas said:


> Well done on the losses ladies!! :happydance:
> I have WI tomorrow - nervous! According to my scales I've lost about 5.5lbs, but that's over two weeks (and probably incorrect tbf).
> 
> Sarah I was wondering where they were too the other day. Mon has gone off my FB but I noticed Blah around the forum and she has a new ticker. So I don't suppose she'll be doing SW while she's preg.
> 
> Dani - your weight will fluctuate throughout the day. I was 2.5lbs heavier tonight than I was this morning. The woman who does the scales at the evening class by mine tells people not to weigh themselves the morning of WI or they'll be disappointed when they get there.
> 
> 
> Welcome Sugarkane!

Good luck for your weigh in!!!:thumbup:


----------



## daniandbaby

Amy-Lea said:


> Reedy said:
> 
> 
> Amy - you'll do it hun, just focus on that party everytime you want something bad x Have you picked your party dress yet or found one you like?? maybe as an incentive, Find a pic of the dress you want & stick it on the fridge & tell yourself that you can only buy the dress IF you lose however much you want to lose by your party??? Just an idea hun x
> 
> I'm getting one made to measure, I've designed it myself. I;m going to get measured tomorrow and I hope by my last fitting week of the party he will have to take it in as I will be too skinny for it :winkwink: I always get my dresses made, can't wait til I can get a outfit in Topshop or something. Don;t get me wrong they're always beautiful but I could get like 6 dresses for the price of one made and it pisses me off. It hinders my social life because I can't just get a nice dress off the rack.
> 
> That's one of my main incentives, go to town the day I'm going out and pick a dress to wear that night-that would be my dream!
> 
> I've got Vegas in July too, not really looking forward to being around the pool there but oh well. If I'm in my low 13's I'll be happy as I suppose it's an achievement from a 2lbs off 16stone!Click to expand...

Im going to tenerife in may and not looking forward to that either I have been putting off going on holiday because of my weight, but cant stop living because I have put on weight, not fair on hubby and my son either


----------



## africaqueen

Recipe for "Jamaican curry"

Iceland frozen chicken breast cubes(quarter of the bag serves 2)
x1 tin of tomatoes.
a good pinch of garlic(i use the frozen chopped garlic as lasts ages from asda)
heaped tsp chilli power
x1 whole fresh chilli
x1 knorr or magi cube
pinch of salt
whole onion
2 heaped tbsps of Caribbean mild curry powder(buy from any ethnic food store)
Half bag spinach

METHOD

Cook chicken cubes in frylight. add the spinach after 5 mins and cook together in pan.

Add the tinned tomatoes, onion, garlic, chilli powder, whole chilli, stock cube, salt and curry powder to the blender and blend thoroughly. 
When chicken an spinach are cooked, add the mixture and cook together for 10-15 mins intill heated through, whilst your rice is cooking and then serve and enjoy!

Hope u all enjoy it. I think its yummy. If u dont like ur curry hot, leave out the whole chilli and chilli powder an its still yum.

Bed for me now as got a long day ahead. nite all xxx


----------



## Reedy

Amy - How come you have to have your dresses made?? (sorry dont mean to sound rude just wondering x) 

Dani - I notice about the weight thing too thats why I make sure I WI in the morning before I eat :thumbup: (I weigh at home though)

Today:
B- 1 slice W/M Nimble (HEb) with a bit of butter (2syns)
L- is scrambled eggs on 2 slices W/M nimble, a huge fruit salad with apple, red grapes, strawberries & raspberries, a WW FF yoghurt & a mini babybel light (HEa)
D- is pork medalions with veg, potatoes & gravy (4 syns for gravy I think??) 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Becci_Boo86

How many syns are in muller rice yogs?? oh i weighed myself and i'm now another 2lbs lighter :)

only another 12lbs to go till target for treatment :) x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Becci! Not far to go now :D
The diddy 95g Muller Rice are 5 syns each, the 190g pot is 10/10.5 depending on the flavour.

I lost 5.5lbs this week! SO made up, I wasn't expecting that much off at WI, it's such a boost. 1 more pound and I've lost 2 stone!! AND I'll have hit my Club 10 target. So by next week (I hope!) I can say I've lost 10% of my body weight... omg! :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

daniandbaby said:


> Welcome back sugar kane
> 
> Im looking forward to weigh in
> 
> Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> snack apple
> 
> lunch, jack pot, beans and salad
> 
> 3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
> Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.
> 
> Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn

Ooh, whats chicken jerk? Sound nice?


----------



## daniandbaby

Claire1 said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back sugar kane
> 
> Im looking forward to weigh in
> 
> Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> snack apple
> 
> lunch, jack pot, beans and salad
> 
> 3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
> Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.
> 
> Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn
> 
> Ooh, whats chicken jerk? Sound nice?Click to expand...

Its a marinade, its yum, U can buy the seasoning or u can do the seasoning ur self, I do it my self as it tastes much nice and u grill it. Its a jamaican recipe. I can post it if u like


----------



## daniandbaby

Reedy said:


> Amy - How come you have to have your dresses made?? (sorry dont mean to sound rude just wondering x)
> 
> Dani - I notice about the weight thing too thats why I make sure I WI in the morning before I eat :thumbup: (I weigh at home though)
> 
> Today:
> B- 1 slice W/M Nimble (HEb) with a bit of butter (2syns)
> L- is scrambled eggs on 2 slices W/M nimble, a huge fruit salad with apple, red grapes, strawberries & raspberries, a WW FF yoghurt & a mini babybel light (HEa)
> D- is pork medalions with veg, potatoes & gravy (4 syns for gravy I think??)
> 
> Have a good day everyone x

I weigh in the evening, in the morning im always lighter, but feel thats not my real weight? iykwim???:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Claire1

daniandbaby said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back sugar kane
> 
> Im looking forward to weigh in
> 
> Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> snack apple
> 
> lunch, jack pot, beans and salad
> 
> 3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
> Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.
> 
> Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn
> 
> Ooh, whats chicken jerk? Sound nice?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a marinade, its yum, U can buy the seasoning or u can do the seasoning ur self, I do it my self as it tastes much nice and u grill it. Its a jamaican recipe. I can post it if u likeClick to expand...

Yes please, sounds lush x


----------



## palmtree123

Think positive Amy-Lea...you can do it!!


could u post the recipe to the creamy mushroom and toomato pasta please![/QUOTE]

198g/7oz closed cup mushrooms
2 garlic cloves
1 onion
Fry Light
400g can chopped tomatoes
340g/12oz dried pasta shapes
2-3 tbsp artificial sweetener
6 tbsp freshly chopped basil
150g pot fat-free natural fromage frais
salt and freshly ground black pepper
method

1. To make the sauce: slice the mushrooms; crush the garlic; finely chop the onion. Heat a frying pan sprayed with Fry Light, add the mushrooms, and stir-fry for 3-4 minutes. Add the garlic and onions and fry for 2-3 minutes. Pour over the chopped tomatoes, bring to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer gently for 10-12 minutes.

2. While the sauce is simmering, cook the pasta according to the packet instructions, drain and keep warm.

3. Stir the sweetener, basil and fromage frais into the sauce, season well and remove from the heat. Add the mushroom and tomato sauce to the pasta, toss together and serve.

Tip: This recipe is suitable for home freezing. 

Its free on Green and Extra Easy x


----------



## daniandbaby

Had my weigh in a day early because Im going to my friends house to do her hair after work and wont get a chance....DRUM ROLL 5LBS GONE FOREVER YAYYYYYYYY, so thats the 4lb i put on last month plus a extra lb

Breakfast mullerlight yog

lunch, piece of chicken, rice and veg

snack mull yog

Dinner chicken thighs rice, veg , tom and spring onions


----------



## palmtree123

Sugarkane thats amazing... 4 stone in 24 weeks!!! Did you stick to it really well? 

Well done Kate on your weight loss!!!

B- SW rice pudding with strawberries (figured it'd be like having a muller rice)
L- creamy tomato and mushroom pasta (left overs lol) with parm cheese (2syns)
D- grilled chicken breasts and 2 rashers of bacon in a wholemeal bap (HEb) with light mayo (2syns)
Snacks- mango, mullerlight, and Im having a real chocolate craving so when the wee man goes to bed I plan to have highlights hot chocolate (2syns) made with milk (HEa) and 2 fun size milkyways (4.5 syns each) yum yum yum x


----------



## daniandbaby

Claire1 said:


> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back sugar kane
> 
> Im looking forward to weigh in
> 
> Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> snack apple
> 
> lunch, jack pot, beans and salad
> 
> 3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
> Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.
> 
> Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn
> 
> Ooh, whats chicken jerk? Sound nice?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a marinade, its yum, U can buy the seasoning or u can do the seasoning ur self, I do it my self as it tastes much nice and u grill it. Its a jamaican recipe. I can post it if u likeClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please, sounds lush xClick to expand...

https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/jamaican-jerk-chicken-with-rice-and-peas

The jerk chicken is free obv if u do the rice its syned because of the coconut milk.

Sorry I couldn't paste the recipe it wouldn't let me so theres the link


----------



## palmtree123

daniandbaby said:


> Had my weigh in a day early because Im going to my friends house to do her hair after work and wont get a chance....DRUM ROLL 5LBS GONE FOREVER YAYYYYYYYY, so thats the 4lb i put on last month plus a extra lb
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> lunch, piece of chicken, rice and veg
> 
> snack mull yog
> 
> Dinner chicken thighs rice, veg , tom and spring onions

Well done hen!! x


----------



## Claire1

daniandbaby said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daniandbaby said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back sugar kane
> 
> Im looking forward to weigh in
> 
> Do u guys find ur weight changes through out the day? lighter in the morning bit heavier by lunch and heaviest at night? I do.
> 
> Breakfast mullerlight yog
> 
> snack apple
> 
> lunch, jack pot, beans and salad
> 
> 3x jaffa cakes 7 syns doh!
> Also had a little chocolate lolly from m&s i was craving choc so bad dont know how i managed to walk out there without a massive cake, I was throthing at the mouth.
> 
> Dinner, 3x jerk chicken thighs, rice, salad, brocoli, carrots, and corn
> 
> Ooh, whats chicken jerk? Sound nice?Click to expand...
> 
> Its a marinade, its yum, U can buy the seasoning or u can do the seasoning ur self, I do it my self as it tastes much nice and u grill it. Its a jamaican recipe. I can post it if u likeClick to expand...
> 
> Yes please, sounds lush xClick to expand...
> 
> https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/jamaican-jerk-chicken-with-rice-and-peas
> 
> The jerk chicken is free obv if u do the rice its syned because of the coconut milk.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't paste the recipe it wouldn't let me so theres the linkClick to expand...

Thanks, will def be giving that a go! x


----------



## daniandbaby

Thanks Im now craving chocolate BAD BAD BAD, Really got the urge to go buy a family sized choc, think ill have to put the kettle on quick and make a options


----------



## africaqueen

Well done to Becci, Kate and Dani! FAB losses girls! keep it up xx

Hi to everyone else 

I have been good today. Had boiled eggs and soldiers for brekky(heb) and fruit and for work i took chicken with pasta and a spicy sauce. All home made  i didnt get home from work till 8.30pm so iv just had a few light cheese triangles and handful of grapes and im going to have some more fruit soon. Dont like eating too heavily later at night. Only now and again when the mood takes me. lol.

I am soo wanting to see a loss this wk but il be lucky! xxx


----------



## Plus2

Oooooh I haven't posted on here for a while!!

Anyway I've lost 2stone so far, but I'm starting to get a little bit bored now........:shrug:

Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## africaqueen

Well done plus2 and welcome back 

Some recipes on 1st page and i mix it up by trying diff fruits and eating something different at least twice a wk or i get bored xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

Reedy said:


> Amy - How come you have to have your dresses made?? (sorry dont mean to sound rude just wondering x)

I won't show my arms, items with arms tend to be high neck and they make me feel massive. My underarms and calves are full of stretch marks :cry: so everything is too short. If I get a maxi dress, I have to find matching shrugs and feel casual for nights out & in the summer I can't wear black tights with the shorter stuff. Nightmare, I HATE SHOPPING!


----------



## Squidge

Can I join here please? :blush: 

After borrowing my friends books for the past week I went and got weighed at my weight watchers class this morning :blush: and I lost 3lb! :D 

Going to cancel WW and sign upto SW tomorrow :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Dani!! :happydance:

I'm on a pure high after yesterday's WI :D so I'm off the gym after work while the positive attitude is still about, haha.
I _have_ been able to sort out a babysitter for this weekend though, it's my sister's birthday so we'll be going out to town - but I'm saving my syns!! Which is unheard of for me :lol:
May have to get my favourite dress taken in.. :blush:

Hiya Squidge!! :hi:
(SW is well better than WW :haha:)

Sorry to hear you're getting a bit bored Plus2 - do you go to meetings?


----------



## Reedy

Afternoon ladies x 

Really angry with a work collegue yesterday :growlmad: they FORCED me to have a jam dohnut :grr:........................ok ok thats a lie :blush: but they made them look so hard to refuse, which i did at first but they said 'go on have one I wont tell anyone' well thats just given me the green light thanks!!! :rofl: I'm so weak x 
Was good the rest of the day though so not too bad x 
Did Zumba as well last night & again tonight so hoping I might lose more than a measly 1lb tomorrow x

Amy - I know how you feel hun, I hate my arms too, I look butch :-( I also have stretch marks on the insides of my legs & a few on the top :cry: I'm going away in June & dreading getting in to a tankini (will not wear a bikini) no matter how much weight I lose the stretch marks on my legs will always be there :cry: (also on my tummy)
I cant remember the last time I wore a short dress or skirt because I hate my legs so much. I wear maxi dresses now in the summer with a little black cardi 
x So I know where your coming from huni :hugs:


----------



## Plus2

I weighed this morning and I've lost 2 and a half pounds!! Yay!!
This has given me a bit of motivation to stick to it :happydance:

So what are you guys having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Lliena

4lb off this week :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Weigh in within the hour, eeek. It's my star week again :( Last star week I gained 1lb. Although I have ate like an absolute piggy this week. Tonnes and tonnes of crap! I think I may of gained around 3lb I can feel the weight on me :sulk:

Going for a carvery straight after weigh in as we have no one to watch Hallie so not gunna stay. Then I have one week until the Grand National! :bodyb:


----------



## sugarkane

Palmtree I stuck to it too well iykwim so well that I couldnt keep it up and put loads on, this time im trying a different frame of mind so hopefully it will stay off.

Well done on the weight loss everyone, im of for my weigh in now keep your fingers crossed for me.

Squidge I have just cancelled my weight watchers I just couldnt get on with the new plan, no matter how good I was I still wasnt shifting the weight, I think SW is the only thing that works for me. With SW it gives me the incentive to cook from scratch as mch as poss, with WW I was mainly eating their food and loads of WW choc cakes which didnt help me kick my choc habbit.


----------



## lozzy21

Quick qustion girls. Im making home made chilli for tea but is an onion,a pepper, a courgette and a tin of chopped tomatos enough for it to be free on EE or should i shove some lettace and cucumber on my plate?


----------



## Claire1

:witch: got me :( oh well, onwards and upwards. Wont be good for my weigh in tomorrow though, I get really bloated. Been really good this week, apart from a slice of the most amazing chocolate cake today :blush: Another down side to AF...I crave chocolate like crazy. Prob about a million syns, but soooo worth it. Not had any other syns today! 
Hopefully wont show on the scales tomorrow, that and AF not gonna be good....damn it! :dohh:


----------



## XsarahGrace

i've lost 8 1/2 in 3 weeks :) got 11 1/2 to go to my target :) xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh hello!!! Sorry Ive not been in here for a wee while, been so goddamn busy its unreal!:dohh:

I'm still on the SW kick, had two weeks where I fell off the wagon slightly but I seem to have got into a pattern of one week a 2/3 lb loss, the next I maintain....But anyways I was meant to WI this morning but going off my scales I think I may have lost 1/2 lb plus Ive been a bit down the lst few days so couldnt be bothered going:blush:
Ive lost 18lb altogether since early Jan so not too bad...14 to go till target. I'll be on a high once those scales give me a nice big fat 10 stone somet lol!
How are we all?


----------



## lozzy21

I want chocolate


----------



## Amy-Lea

I gained 2lb :cry: Stupid effin witch :witch:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello ladies :) Im going to be joining you dont have a date yet but most prob monday which is the 4th? As i need to see what we have in to make meals :)

Im 12st 13oz at the moment. I want to get to around 9stn (top end of ideal weight for my height.)


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Well done to the ladies who lost this week! fab losses x

Welcome back Jac! thought u had lost that much weight u had fallen down a grid... hehe x

Welcome Squidge and yep SW is a LOT easier to follow than ww x

Well i have been good today other than the haribo sweets our manager kept giving us to thank us for doing overtime... lol. 

I know i had a crap wkend tho so thinking maybe il sts or manage a 1lb off..?

Still feeling very bloated tho and af tailed off after 1 day which is not normal for me, so bit worried. Every mth im regular and always super heavy and painful. Will make appt at dr in the wk to get checked out i think. xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lozzy21 said:


> Quick qustion girls. Im making home made chilli for tea but is an onion,a pepper, a courgette and a tin of chopped tomatos enough for it to be free on EE or should i shove some lettace and cucumber on my plate?

Sounds like plenty to me!

Plus 2 - glad you got your motivation back!

Jac - Welcome back!!

AL - af is a right cow! She forced four chocolate bars down me on Sunday :haha: hope it evens out for next week :hugs:

SarahGrace - well done that's a fab loss!

Welcome Pink Flowers!! :D

Lliena - omg how are you doing it?? I think I may have to start stalking your journal. you're doing amazing :happydance:


Hello everyone!! Just checking in before bedtime. Managed half an hour at the gym today, go me :lol: but I did 5 mins on the cross trainer, which for me is really an achievement! Cos I hate the feckin thing.

Night ladies!


----------



## Kitschdolly

Hi! 

I am a newbie to these boards and wtt - one thing I am doing in the mean time is sorting out my weight, want to be in the healthy BMI when I ttc rather than overweight. Lost 17.5lbs so far with Slimming World - going a bit off plan this week for my boyfriend's birthday but will be straight back on it next week to carry on :)

Glad I found a thread for it!


----------



## Kitschdolly

Also - lost 0.5lbs on Monday (-2lb week before) and was gutted as I had stuck to it so well ... came out of the meeting feeling like crap so its made me use my boyfriend's birthday as more of an excuse to have a few days off rather than just his birthday meal out ... oh well! We made homemade pizza last night and then had green & blacks butterscotch choc for dessert which is our fave ... both are VERY HIGH in syns so was a right treat :)

I know 0.5lbs is in the right direction but I couldn't help feeling let down when I had tried so hard ... who knows!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hiya Kitschdolly :hi:
Well done on the loss so far!

I can totally empathise with you not shifting it when you've been so good, I was like this the other week and honestly could have cried I was that gutted. I pretty much blew it the following week because I thought 'whats the bloody point'!
BUT thankfully I managed to pull it back :D I think we all have weeks like that.


----------



## Squidge

Well, I'm officially a SW member now... :haha: 

Got 23lb to lose then I'll see how I feel after that, may lose a couple more but we'll see. Start with the 23lb first. Having today off as I've had a cheeky chip butty for lunch but already bought my fresh food for the week and made my weekly meal plan ready to start tomoz! :)


----------



## Reedy

Welcome to the newbies x 
Well done on the losses girls x 
Amy - dont worry about the gain just work super hard this week x :hugs:

Well the sickness bug had its benefits i lost 4lbs:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Have to be super good though this week else i'll put it on x 

So I've now lost 15lbs :yipee: I've lost a stone & 1lb :happydance: I'm bloody exstatic :wohoo:
My work trousers were really tight around the tops of my legs when I bought them & now they are so baggy & have a bit more room round my waist x Its given me the boost to carry on :headspin:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yay for starting Squidge! How did the first meeting go?

Reedy - well done!!! :happydance:
Isn't it the BEST feeling when you start noticing your clothes getting bigger!!? Woohoo for sicky :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Found my leader to be a bit rude to be honest :shrug: kept me waiting in a corner for over half an hour when I told her I didn't have time to stay as i'd got stuff to do. Not to worry though, I only go and get weighed, don't generally stay to any meetings whether it's WW or now SW :lol: 

Now I have to master how to sign up and get my info online, this could be a task and half :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Kate - not that I'm encouraging people to be sick to lose weight eeeek x 
but yeah is so good to see my clothes a bit looser x I am worried though that because I lost 4lb due to not eating (because of bug) that now I'm eating normally again that I'll put the whole 4lb back on again :-(

Squidge - Last time I did SW in 2007 I didnt like my group either, all very rude x so do it at home now x


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 4lb! 

I'll see how she is next week, if she's rude I'll just find another group. No loss to me :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Reedy said:


> *Kate - not that I'm encouraging people to be sick to lose weight eeeek x *
> but yeah is so good to see my clothes a bit looser x I am worried though that because I lost 4lb due to not eating (because of bug) that now I'm eating normally again that I'll put the whole 4lb back on again :-(
> 
> Squidge - Last time I did SW in 2007 I didnt like my group either, all very rude x so do it at home now x

Oh God no that sounds terrible doesn't it :haha:

I'm sure you can maintain the loss hun, just sorta ease yourself back into eating properly, maybe don't go straight back on 15 syns or w/e :)

Squidge - that's terrible! I don't get snotty group leaders, they get paid for your membership :wacko: If your earnings depend on your members, don't be feckin horrible to them!!

Well I did something very silly today - the first time in the three months I've been on SW I forgot I was on it!! So I had a latte in work. Silly me :dohh:
BUT, I discovered Aldi!! Omg, big bag of fruit & veggies for £8, including a pack of energy drinks. I was proper buzzing off myself - BLUEBERRIES £1.19!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:
I now have justification for my addiction :lol:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ps did anyone read the story of that fella in the magazine this week, he was 20 stone when he started and now he's 14 stone and a SW consultant - omg he is a proper fittie!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've had a melt down :cry:

I just went to town as I need some day time clothes as I literally have 3 outfits to wear and 2 I need to wear my fur coat with!
Filled a basket over flowing with about 30 items, tried them all on and about 2 things fitted. I just got a taxi straight home didnt even get the stuff I needed to get for Hallie. I'm now on my bed waiting for Hallie to come back from her dads and I just want to cry myself to sleep and or eat the contents of my house!

I am due on and also haven't been the 'toilet' since the weekend and i look 8 months pregnant and my feet have gone twice as big, all puffy and fat :(


----------



## Pink Flowers

awww hunny :hugs:

I started today so here we goo!!


----------



## lozzy21

Lost 1lb and a half so thats 6lb in total :D

AL:hugs: If you can help it, dont binge. It will only make you feel twice as bad after you have done it. Keep drinking lots of water to help with the water retention. Its only tempary and it will go down when you have had a shit and come on. Sucks being a woman doesnt it :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

AL, don't binge. I started SW classes this morning, thought I'd have the day off plan before starting properly tomorrow but have eaten nothing but crap and feel mega rubbish! You'll only feel like I do an it's not worth it :hugs: 

Well done, lozzy! :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

I ate half a easter egg. :blush: I just got a long soak and done all my face. Gunna do my toes in minute. Darren made me feel better. Tomorrow I'm starting fresh with a new mentality. I haven't felt how I did today in a long time, I was so prepared to give up!


----------



## Reedy

New SW mag out today :happydance: some lush recipes x Especially the meringue section *drool*

Amy - sorry your having such a shitty day x I hope your feeling a little better after the easter egg & cuddles from Darren :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Can you buy the SW mag in the shops? I didn't think about buying it in the meeting, I was too annoyed with the leader to think about owt else :rofl: 

:hugs: AL


----------



## lozzy21

Half an easter egg doesnt count as a binge hun, 4 eggs would:thumbup:

Glad your feeling better


----------



## daniandbaby

Havent posted since I updated on tuesday of my weight lose. Had a bad day yesterday went to my dads house to do his wifes hair I was so tired after work and kye was hungry so I bought dinner had chips and batterd sausage, also ate 4 cream cakes from tesco *yikes* NEWAYS Im having that as my cheat day.

Does chocolate weetabix count as heb? Stayed at my dads house and thats all eh had so only had 1

done a 9 hour shift at work, Was nothing to buy for lunch so I just bought an apple and a bannana, Just had dinner rice, chicken cooked with skin on but i took my skin off. does that still count as free? Bad couple of days over all.

I have a job interview tomorrow in kentish town, trying to get prepared tonight, Im so tired tho 5 hours sleep and on your feet 9 hours straight at work is not a good look.

Came on my period yesterday man my belly feels so big *doh*

Hope u girls are all ok x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

AL :hugs:
Good on you for not going into self distruct mode. That's a long time not to go hun :wacko:your tummy must be in bits. Have you taken anything?

Well done Lozzy :D

Squidge you can get the mag in shops but it's about a quid dearer!

Hope you've had a good first day Pink Flowers :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Dani I *think* you can have chocolate Weetabix as HEB, I vaguely remember reading it in the January mag.
Good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Claire1

:cry: Gutted :nope:
I know I've got:witch: but seriously thought I would have at least lost a bloody measly 1lb!!! :growlmad: I have been soooo good this week, could seriously cry:cry:. I know I retain water but didnt think it would make that much of a difference. Maybe I should cut down on my portion sizes, as I do have a fairly large plateful?
Or maybe try more red days, as I do have alot of carbs? Oh I dont know grrr, humph!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

well done on the losses and i hope we are all good this wkend ;-)

Well after my greedy wkend i am glad to say i have lost 2LBS!! 
I am now 15 stones so by next WI i will be in the 14's!! yaaaay.

xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done AQ! :)


----------



## Reedy

Going to try & be good tomorrow as we're out for dinner sunday for mothers day & its a 3 course menu, so that will be my cheat day, just got to make sure I stay on track all the other days x


----------



## superbecks

Well done AQ!!!! 

I seem to be having a rubbish week, had a sneaky weigh in this morning (not due to get weighed till min) and the scales say I have put 0.5 lb on!!! I don't understand why, have been good!! I had a milky way the other day but was counted in to my syns. I really wanted to lose 2lbs this week but doesn't look likely now.


----------



## sugarkane

XsarahGrace thats a great weight loss well done.

Amy-Lea at least you know why you gained and next week you will see the hard work you put in pay off. I hate my water retention around AF.

Pink Flowers good luck with your first week.

Kate&Lucas cross trainers are the work of the devil your not alone with your hatered.

Kitschdolly Well done on the weight loss so far, and well birthdays are there for treats.

Squidge hows your first day going?? Hope your leader is better next week and you just caught her on an off day. :winkwink:

Reedy great loss well done.

lozzy21 well done on the loss and your so close to your half stone award.

Dani all types of Weetabix mimis are free im not sure about the big ones though. Hope the interview goes well.

Claire are you have 1/3 as superfree foods?? I found my portion sizes were bigger and less veg etc when I gained, even if id been good in every other area.

Africaqueen well done and isnt it great when you get into a lower stone value, im in the 13's now and cant wait to get back into the 12's.

Superbecks good luck for monday and dont let the sneeky weigh in pull you down.

I lost 4.5lb this week soooo pleased really want to get back on track now. Sorry for the massive post but I didnt want to miss anyone.


----------



## Squidge

So far so good :haha: 

Well done on the loss! :)


----------



## Claire1

Thanks for the advise sugarkane, I actually do red and green days, perhaps I should try EE? On EE, what does quorn come under? Think I could do with eating more veg though, I eat lots of fruit.
How do things like spaghetti bolognaise work on EE, cause there isnt loads of veg in spagbol.Sorry for being so dippy, I just cant get my head out of red and green etc.
I dont go to class as I didnt like my consultant so I do it from home, she was a complete fruit loop and there is no other in my area...I live in a very small town in Devon.

We do have a lady who set up her own group, she doesnt follow a diet plan such as sw or ww, she just weighs you and all the money goes to charity. You can stay for a chat and coffee, but its all very relaxed. She got fed up with paying out so much to sw each week (and the consultant) she started up her own!!

Anyway, thanks for the advise and sorry for soundingn so dense.


----------



## lozzy21

Claire1 said:


> Thanks for the advise sugarkane, I actually do red and green days, perhaps I should try EE? On EE, what does quorn come under? Think I could do with eating more veg though, I eat lots of fruit.
> How do things like spaghetti bolognaise work on EE, cause there isnt loads of veg in spagbol.Sorry for being so dippy, I just cant get my head out of red and green etc.
> I dont go to class as I didnt like my consultant so I do it from home, she was a complete fruit loop and there is no other in my area...I live in a very small town in Devon.
> 
> We do have a lady who set up her own group, she doesnt follow a diet plan such as sw or ww, she just weighs you and all the money goes to charity. You can stay for a chat and coffee, but its all very relaxed. She got fed up with paying out so much to sw each week (and the consultant) she started up her own!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advise and sorry for soundingn so dense.

Quorn is still free on EE. With things like spag bol if you put in, onions, mushroms, courgette,peppers, aubagine (sp?) and make it with chopped tomato's and serve it with a bit of salad or if you dont want the salad just have some fruit after.


----------



## Pink Flowers

im making potato, onion and cheese pie :) yum


----------



## Claire1

lozzy21 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advise sugarkane, I actually do red and green days, perhaps I should try EE? On EE, what does quorn come under? Think I could do with eating more veg though, I eat lots of fruit.
> How do things like spaghetti bolognaise work on EE, cause there isnt loads of veg in spagbol.Sorry for being so dippy, I just cant get my head out of red and green etc.
> I dont go to class as I didnt like my consultant so I do it from home, she was a complete fruit loop and there is no other in my area...I live in a very small town in Devon.
> 
> We do have a lady who set up her own group, she doesnt follow a diet plan such as sw or ww, she just weighs you and all the money goes to charity. You can stay for a chat and coffee, but its all very relaxed. She got fed up with paying out so much to sw each week (and the consultant) she started up her own!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the advise and sorry for soundingn so dense.
> 
> Quorn is still free on EE. With things like spag bol if you put in, onions, mushroms, courgette,peppers, aubagine (sp?) and make it with chopped tomato's and serve it with a bit of salad or if you dont want the salad just have some fruit after.Click to expand...

I see what you mean, perhaps i'll give it a go. It seems better cause you can mix red and green together.:thumbup:


----------



## sugarkane

Clare that group sounds fun, im lucky that I like my SW consultant so far, but I did it at home for ages before I went along and looking back I think the lack of veg was my problem when the weight wasnt comming off as quick as I wanted. Id also add some carrot to my spag bol because I just cant serve it with salad, im a bit strange like that. :haha:

Pink sounds really yummy reminds me of my nan, she always made it for us, may have to put that on my menu next week. :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Even though you can have unlimited meat, potatoes, rice, spaghetti etc do you still try to have your 5 a day?


----------



## lozzy21

Squidge said:


> Even though you can have unlimited meat, potatoes, rice, spaghetti etc do you still try to have your 5 a day?

Yes, the more you fill up on your super free foods (veg, salad and fruit) the quicker the weight will come off.


----------



## Claire1

Thanks squidge and lozzy, think I need to have more veg then and perhaps less carbs. Will give it ago this week and see what happens :flower: Makes sense to fill up on fruit and veg.xxx
Oh, sorry one more thing. Should I try and have fruit with my breakfast then?


----------



## Squidge

Can someone help? I'm doing EE and just been entering the food i've had today on the online diary now some have come up green, some orange and some red?! Never used the online thing before so i don't know what's what... 

I've had to eat today: 

B - Beans on Toast (HEb) 
D - Jacket Potato, wafer thin ham, tuna, lettuce & 250 SS milk (HEa)
T - Spag Bol 

I'm just confused now it's come up 3 different colours and hoping i've not done it wrong :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the fab loss sugarcane!

Hi to everyone else.
I have worked a looong wk this wk. 60hrs so far and im shattered, so will be back on tomorrow. AF finally showed full force today so dont know what that spotting was last wk... will make a dr appt i think. Feeling shattered and pissed off today so bye for now xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Squidge said:


> Can someone help? I'm doing EE and just been entering the food i've had today on the online diary now some have come up green, some orange and some red?! Never used the online thing before so i don't know what's what...
> 
> I've had to eat today:
> 
> B - Beans on Toast (HEb)
> D - Jacket Potato, wafer thin ham, tuna, lettuce & 250 SS milk (HEa)
> T - Spag Bol
> 
> I'm just confused now it's come up 3 different colours and hoping i've not done it wrong :shrug:

Im not to sure as i dont enter my food online but the coulours are the different plans. Red days, green days and the orange is EE


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have done meal plan for 2 weeks, omg it looks so yum!!


----------



## Squidge

lozzy21 said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> Can someone help? I'm doing EE and just been entering the food i've had today on the online diary now some have come up green, some orange and some red?! Never used the online thing before so i don't know what's what...
> 
> I've had to eat today:
> 
> B - Beans on Toast (HEb)
> D - Jacket Potato, wafer thin ham, tuna, lettuce & 250 SS milk (HEa)
> T - Spag Bol
> 
> I'm just confused now it's come up 3 different colours and hoping i've not done it wrong :shrug:
> 
> Im not to sure as i dont enter my food online but the coulours are the different plans. Red days, green days and the orange is EEClick to expand...

That's what i thought it could have been. 

Have spent the last half an hour going through the book so i'm pretty certain i've been doing it right. I just got a bit confused with all the colours :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Pink Flowers said:


> I have done meal plan for 2 weeks, omg it looks so yum!!

2wks?! Wow, your ahead :haha: I've only done mine up until next weigh in so 7 days!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Squidge said:


> Even though you can have unlimited meat, potatoes, rice, spaghetti etc do you still try to have your 5 a day?

If you're having your 1/3 superfree, you don't really need to try! I think I have well over - my SW leader says you should be having at least 8 a day if you're having your 1/3.

With regards to the colours on the food diary - is it not just to what's free/superfree? For instance in the book, anything on the orange pages is superfree, anything on the green pages free on EE and green, and the red EE and original.


----------



## firstprincess

Hey all.

I have not been on for a while (life is a bit hectic my end!)

Im still on track. Will update my ticker etc below. I also got my 10% award this week.... whoop. Want to lose another 1st - 1st 7lbs.

:happydance:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Squidge said:


> Pink Flowers said:
> 
> 
> I have done meal plan for 2 weeks, omg it looks so yum!!
> 
> 2wks?! Wow, your ahead :haha: I've only done mine up until next weigh in so 7 days!Click to expand...

We do our shopping 2 weekly so its how we have always done things... 

Only problem i am having is one of the dinners i am going to do wants me to get 900g of RAW tiger prawns, i cant find them anywhere lol :wacko: They are all cooked


----------



## sugarkane

Kate&Lucas said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> With regards to the colours on the food diary - is it not just to what's free/superfree? For instance in the book, anything on the orange pages is superfree, anything on the green pages free on EE and green, and the red EE and original.
> 
> I thought it was superfree to until I saw that eggs were coming up orange and that confused me so I think it could just be EE in orange???? :shrug:
> 
> Well done on the 10% firstprincess.
> 
> Pink ive seen them in Tesco and Asda in the fish part by the counter iykwim, if you cant get them im sure they will taste as good with cooked ones.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

WOOHOO!!!! :D FINALLY got my 1/2 stone award, I've lost 2lb this week! So chuffed, that's the most I've lost in a week, and very welcome after maintaining last week.

https://online.slimmingworld.com/images/features/my-awards/awards/S7.jpg

Hubby "needs" a Domino's tonight so I am going to allow myself to join him in celebration, and straight back on it tomorrow (plus a 9km run!). I know I shouldn't reward myself with food, but hey... :haha:

Hope everyone's had a good week and is having a good weekend :D


----------



## Squidge

Well done! Enjoy your dominoes :D 

We're having chicken wrapped in bacon, home-made wedges and garden peas for tea - looking forward to it! :)


----------



## sugarkane

Hi everyone hope your all doing well, Ive just had a roasted veg paella and was great even if I say so myself. :thumbup: Athough I could just eat some chicken wrapped in bacon I love that.

Well done on the 1/2 stone Mrs Eleflump


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done FP and Mrs Eleflump!! :happydance:
I'm aiming for my Club 10 next week, need at least 1lb off :D

Well I'm off out in a little bit! Going into Liverpool for my sister's birthday. Saved around 45-50 syns so I won't feel too guilty having a bit of a lash :blush:


----------



## Pink Flowers

Im confused, how can eating potatoes make you loose weight? I have made 2 SW reciepes and they have both been loads of potatoes. 

But my fish pie was yum and only 2 syns!!


----------



## Squidge

I'm confused too but i ate them last week and lost 3lb! I think it's cos you don't eat fat? So I was told anyway :shrug:


----------



## sugarkane

No idea either but I think its a mixture of no fat plus there is only so much you can eat so in theory as long as your eating and filling up on your 1/3 superfree through the day you will be full and not eat so much of the potatoes/pasta etc :shrug: All I know is it works and its the only thing that does so im trying my hardest to stick to it :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

its working for me haha... i feel fuller there for not snacking x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Hope everyone is having a nice wkend so far?
Mine has been a chill out today other than doing my housework and some washing.
Just cooked steak for tea. dh had spuds with his but i just had the steak with tomatoes, cucumber and onions. Trying to reduce my carbs this wk as i want to of lost 4lb by fri.
I am going to Belfast on fri for the wkend to stay with some family so want to be able to enjoy some choc and wine etc and not worry too much so need a decent loss this wk. Going to make chicken with spinach and tomatoes for work tomorrow and after work i am going to take my mum for a few drinks but il only have 1 vod and then stick to diet coke.

Well done to mrs eleflump on the award and welcome back FP! xxx


----------



## Squidge

OH cooked tea, a huge plateful! I hate leaving food but there was no-way I was eating the amount he'd put on my plate! Left loads of wedged too :dohh:

Do you find that you eat upto full? Or eat to bursting? 

If that makes sense...:haha:


----------



## sugarkane

Id say up to full, and try not to eat unless im hungry.


----------



## Pink Flowers

the portions are massive, and we are following things excatly!!

I eat till i am full, and im not snacking between meals anymore x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Happy mother's day to our mummies! :flower:

Hope everyone is having a great day anyway. I had a FAB night last night - and only had four drinks! Two glasses of wine, a vodbull and a Jaegermonster. Stayed in Lloyd's Bar all night so didn't feel the need to keep going up the bar. And according to my scales all the dancing has lost me 3lb :haha:

Reeeaally dehydrated today so just trying not to eat everything in the house! Green tea will have to suffice :winkwink:


----------



## Squidge

Glad you enjoyed your night out :D 

I don't think i've done too bad for food today seen as it's mothers day, OH wanted to do alsorts but i told him i'm staying on track :haha: 

B - Beans, Bacon (no fat) & 2 toast (HEb), 250 SS milk (HEa) 
D - Strawberries, Grapes & Mullerlight Yoghurt 
T - Chicken, Carrots, Peas, Gravy (need to find out the syns) Mash & Cabbage but he's making Bubble & Squeak - never tried cabbage before so no idea what it'll be like!! Will soon find out :haha: 

Hope you don't mind me tracking in here :blush: I'm so used to WW and tracking EVERYTHING that it's hard to not do it :rofl: 

Hope you've all had a lovely day :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Happy mothers day to all the mums and also to those of us who have angels xxx


----------



## Beautywithin

Happy mothers day ladies

AQ - wow well done on the weight loss

ive sort of been on and off SW last couple of weeks.... 

so starting again tomoz x


----------



## becs0375

Hey ladies!!!

I am still around, I have been off the wagon but feel ready to get back to it!!! Far too much chocolate, so I am going to read my sw book and get back to it tomorrow, Ian is away till Friday so good excuse for me to get back into the swing of things!! Want to lose 21lbs for 12th June, thats when we are getting Hope christened!!!!

Hope we are all doing great!!! Just seen Blah is with child, congratulations chick xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Becs! glad to see u are back on plan

Congrats to Blah if u read this thread still x

I have been a bit bad today. Ended up having 2 halves lager and a small glass wine and a handful of jelly beans earlier whilst watching a film with dh... off to bed now as im done in. Made chicken with garlic and spinach for work tomorrow and taking fruit to snack on. Hope everyone had a nice mothers day.
Nite all xxx


----------



## Reedy

Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday x 
My cheat day yesterday went well lol although can feel that 4lb creeping back up on me :dohh: I'm totally expecting a gain this week x 
Dinner was lush though x 
Breakfast - DH made me breakfast, boiled egg with 3 W/M nimble toast (HEb) cup of tea 
Dinner/Lunch was: starter - Breaded mushrooms with garlic mayo & side salad (I did eat the salad too)
Main - Chicken in a cream, brandy & red wine sauce with mushrooms roats potatoes & veg 
Pudding - Rich chocolate & peanut stack with whipped cream & ice cream :blush: was to die for though x 

Back on it today though
B - 1 slice W/M nimble & jam (is jam 2 syns??)
L - 2 slices W/M nimble with lettuce, cucumber, 28g cheese (HEa) & red onion sandwich
Dinner - DH's homemade spag bol 
Snacks - Banana, apple, FF Yoghurt 

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## Claire1

I have been so bad this weekend :dohh: I've had so much naughty food and drink! Will be a shock if I lose this week.
Today, breakfast- 2 x weetabix heb and milk hea
lunch-2 nimble bread with ham and salad. lots of fruit and a yoghurt.
Dinner- quorn sausages, sw chips, egg and beans.
Will have a small packet of maltesers later with a cuppa.


----------



## Squidge

I've been really good since i started but had a SP on the scales and it's still showing a STS so I took my frustration out in my living room by doing an exercise DVD for 25 minutes then 35 minutes on Zumba, Kinect! 

B - 2 x weetabix (HEb) & 250ml semi skimmed milk (HEa)
D - wafer thin ham, batchelors savoury rice
T - gammon, veg curry, small jacket potato and lettuce
S - strawberries, grapes and a Mullerlight yoghurt

:)


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Hope everyone had a lovely wkend x

I have been good today and eaten...

Breakfast- Bacon on toast (heb) 

Dinner- chicken with spinach and a apple

Tea- pork chop, jacket potato with cheese triangle(hea) and cauli an peas.

Snack- apple, grapes, pineapple and yogurt

I am really wanting 3-4lb off this wk as im going to Ireland on Fri and want to be able to enjoy a few wines and a nice meal xxx


----------



## palmtree123

Hey ladies,

How is everyone doing? I have hardly been on here past few days, been uber busy (and not the best food wise). Was out Thur night for an anniversary meal and drinks, friends over on Sat night for food and drinks, and then food and drinks yesterday for mothers day, but weighed myself this morning and 2lb off woop woop!!! Back on track now hopefully xo


----------



## Squidge

Well done Palmtree! :)


----------



## daniandbaby

Been so busy havent posted for a few days, i weighed my self 3 days ago and my scales showed i had put back on the 5lbs i lost????????? WTF..Im hoping its because i was on my period and very bad sorry tmi my periods get worse and heavier each month..or it could be the fact i went over my syns quite a bit.. shrug

neways staying away from the scales and carrying on with the plan

Hope u guys r doing ok.


----------



## Pink Flowers

right i am going to start noting down what i am eating in here... yesterday i used no syns... and i know i shouldnt be doing that :( I just want to do something to loose the weight but not starve myself again :cry:

So today... 

Breakfast - Fruit salad muller yoghurt

Lunch - Boiled egg and cucumber sandwich on wholemeal bread from a 400g loaf (HEb) 

Dinner - Sausage cassarole made with quorn sausages its 1.5syns per serving. 

so i need a HEa... and some syns..


forgot to add i am doing extra easy x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Palm tree- well done on the loss hun x

Dani- I nearly always weigh 3-5lb heavier when the witch is in town so dont worry, it will be water retention as our bodies retain water to replace the fluid we lose during af x

I have been good today so far but really craving choc! need to get a grip.

I had no brekky as i slept in late. Had a syn free burger and beans for lunch and iv snacked on a yogurt and a apple. Having chicken with veg for tea and pineapple for supper. No syns today as i really need to shift 3lb at least by fri. 

Hope everyone is having a decent day xxx


----------



## Reedy

Spent the night in casualty with DH last night (long story) so really not following plan today, tbh I just havent had time to eat/dont feel like eating :-( I know thats not good x Going to put a jacket spud in for dinner so at least getting something other than 1 & a half cups of tea & 2 alpen light bars!!!
also missing tonight & tomorrow at Zumba, hopefully I'll have my healthy family back next week & I can lose what I know I will put on this week x 
sounds like you girls are doing well x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Sounds like you're doing really well gem :thumbup: I have a kit kat every day to get my syns up, they're 5.5 each :) only thing I would say, is make sure you get your 1/3 superfree with each meal, sO maybe have a piece of fruit with your lunch, and plenty of veg with your tea. Well done though!

Eta- I don't always use my HEA as I rarely have cereal and don't eat cheese. Only time I have it really is when I make mash potatoes. I don't think it would do much harm, maybe have a muller light instead so your still getting some calcium? Or a babybel with lunch? Hth x




Pink Flowers said:


> right i am going to start noting down what iam eating in here... yesterday i used no syns... and i know i shouldnt be doing that :( I just want to do something to loose the weight but not starve myself again :cry:
> 
> So today...
> 
> Breakfast - Fruit salad muller yoghurt
> 
> Lunch - Boiled egg and cucumber sandwich on wholemeal bread from a 400g loaf (HEb)
> 
> Dinner - Sausage cassarole made with quorn sausages its 1.5syns per serving.
> 
> so i need a HEa... and some syns..
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to add i am doing extra easy x


----------



## daniandbaby

Reedy I hope ur fam make a speedy recovery so u can have a speedy weight lose :D

Went for a nap as not at work tonight and i was dreaming of pizza stumbled out of bed sat at the pizzahut menu on line and debated for half an hour y n y not i should get pizza.

I listened to the positives of not eating it and grabbed a apple, gonna stick dinner on now. phew glad that craving went away , it only take one slip up for me and I fall off the wagon hard!

AQ have a options always passes my craving for choc


----------



## Squidge

I've hardly used any syns this week either, only for gravy for day and butter another day :shrug: 

Does anyone have the Alpen light chocolate & fudge bars? Can I eat those as HEb? I looked at the online thing and it said chocolate Alpen light were 3 syns so I'm kinda confused :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done for resisting Dani! yep a options does it for me usually too. I just chopped up some fresh pineapple and a apple and that has done the trick so easter eggs are still all in tact! haha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Squidge said:


> I've hardly used any syns this week either, only for gravy for day and butter another day :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone have the Alpen light chocolate & fudge bars? Can I eat those as HEb? I looked at the online thing and it said chocolate Alpen light were 3 syns so I'm kinda confused :blush:

2 of those count as 1 heb but if u are not using them as a heb they are 3 syns each:winkwink: bloody tasty too xxx


----------



## Squidge

Reedy :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

africaqueen said:


> Squidge said:
> 
> 
> I've hardly used any syns this week either, only for gravy for day and butter another day :shrug:
> 
> Does anyone have the Alpen light chocolate & fudge bars? Can I eat those as HEb? I looked at the online thing and it said chocolate Alpen light were 3 syns so I'm kinda confused :blush:
> 
> 2 of those count as 1 heb but if u are not using them as a heb they are 3 syns each:winkwink: bloody tasty too xxxClick to expand...

Ahhh I understand now, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking :) 

2 x weetabix (HEb) & 250ml semi skimmed milk (HEa)
Jacket potato, beans & ham
Mullerlight yoghurt 
Shepherds pie & gravy
Strawberries, grapes, natural yoghurt


----------



## EternalRose

Right im back girls, been off the wagon for a month and gained 4lbs which in all fairness could have been a lot worse because I have eaten like a pig. If any of you were on my fb and have now disappeared, I didn't delete you! I left my fb open at college and some ass wipe removed some of my friends. In fact make that nearly all! But I couldn't remember some of your last names so. I couldn't add you back:blush: please re-add me! Hope you are all doing well, and missed this thread loads!! Xxx


----------



## Squidge

Welcome back ER :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have weigh in and ten minutes and I still don't know if I am going. After gaining 2lb last week (I had a actual beach ball in my tummy i had bloated right up)it put me ina downward spiral and I have gone out for a meal like every day since. I have now just come on and I feel so shitty. I know I will of gained weight and it's gunna make me feel so so so shitty. Arghhh.


----------



## Squidge

:hugs: AL 

Did you go to weigh in?


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back ER! Missed u hun. 4lbs is not bad at all! i could manage that in a few days! haha xx

Amy- Good luck for WI hun xx

Hi to everyone else 

Right girls i have been SUPER good today and eaten...

Breakfast- alpine light bar and a apple
Lunch- chicken i home made sauce made with tomatoes, onion an chilli etc. Yogurt.
Tea- more of the sauce with 2 grilled chicken kebabs, red onion. Pineapple and apple.

I am going to be as strict tomorrow. I HAVE to lose this 10lb by the 19th April for our IVF appt! Eeeek. It is going to take some doing. I plan to hammer the gym next wk but also want to have a good loss, so few days before the appt i want to see at least 3lb off. Someone mentioned on my other thread about having a fish wk on SW? Has anyone ever done it? and what were the results?? i am planning to enjoy my wkend in Belfast this wkend with my mum as we need some fun before she gets too ill. So when i get home its strict city! want to have lost the entire 10lb by the appt so there will be no reasons why we cant start IVF asap. Any tips would be great girls xxx


----------



## firstprincess

AQ - fish and soup.... I lost 5lbs this week!

ER - glad ur back on plan.

5lbs off for me tonight, will update ticker. Now 11st 8.5lbs ... whoop. Also slimmer of week.

Just had turkey burgers (homemade) with a huge salad and then scan bran coffee cake .

xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

welcome back er

fab loss first princess

I had pizza for dinner doh

Back on plan tommorow not going to fall off the wagon.

I AM GOING TO LOSE THIS WEEK!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done FP!!! Amazing loss! xxx


----------



## Squidge

Well done FP! That's fab! 

My first official weigh in tomorrow morning, not sure I'm looking forward to it! Have stuck to it like glue but feel like I've lost nothing! :( have done 4.5hrs of exercise this week which is not like me, I normally do 1.5hrs in a full week :haha: :

Suppose the scales will reveal all...


----------



## sugarkane

Well done on the weight loss this week.

If you went to weigh in AL I hope all went well.

AQ I have every faith in you, you've done so well and so close to your target for IVF your on the home straight now. This time round im finding that if I enure that I have over the 1/3 superfree its comming off well, so maybe try a few green days this week to help you.

I lost 4..5 this week and got slimmer of the week, so thats a total of 9lb in two weeks since going to class and being back on track, only 25lb left to target and very close to what I was before I fell off the wagon.


----------



## Pink Flowers

ok just noting down 

B - Muller Light yoghurt. 
L - Low fat cheese (HEa) sandwich on wholemeal bread (HEb)
D - Ham, egg and home made chips

S - 1 rich tea.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Can I join you ladies? Just started slimming world on Monday as I weigh more now that I did the day I had Lewis.

Currently 13 stone 4.5 and Ideally would love to get down to 9 but will just be happy to get down to 11 to start with.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hiya GlasgowAngel :D

Well done on the losses ladies!! I'll get the first page updated when I'm at home :)

Having a bit of a rough time of it lately so sorry for my absence. Sticking to it religiously though :winkwink: Been the gym this morning thinking it'd wake me up, I'm falling asleep at my desk! Oh dear.

Welcome back Mon :thumbup:


----------



## sugarkane

Welcome Glasgow Angel


----------



## Squidge

Welcome Glasgow Angel :)

Lost 1lb. Gutted as I've worked so hard this week but I did lose 3lb last week so never mind. My leader was still a bitch so I've decided to do it from home now I've got the books. 

What happens if I don't go to class? Or do I have to cancel my card or what? I don't know how it works on SW...


----------



## superbecks

Squidge said:


> Welcome Glasgow Angel :)
> 
> Lost 1lb. Gutted as I've worked so hard this week but I did lose 3lb last week so never mind. My leader was still a bitch so I've decided to do it from home now I've got the books.
> 
> What happens if I don't go to class? Or do I have to cancel my card or what? I don't know how it works on SW...

Your card automatically cancels after you haven't attended for a few weeks. That's what happened with me. I don't particularly like my leader either but it's worth me going as i don't stick to it as much when i'm doing it at home!!



Didn't go to weigh in on monday as I had a bad weekend.....but i'm hoping for 3lbs off this week if i can, Gonna have a sneaky weigh in the morning to see how i'm doing! Well done on everyone elses losses :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome GlasgowAngel 

Well done on loss squidge and sorry ur leader was a cow! That's why i left my group and i have actually had a lot better loss since doing it from home! think it feels better knowing im not lining their pockets and im doing it for ME ;-)

Off to Belfast tomorrow morning with my mum. Flights at 7am an we will be staying with family. Cnt wait, but will probs have a glass of vino or 3... lol xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I dont go to a group i am doing it all from home. :)


----------



## sugarkane

I didnt go to class and lost 4 stone, but then I fell off the wagon when I didnt have access online, im doing fine going to group now. I would say that because (you wont be able to go online to check syns and things go to one more group and buy the books you need such as the directory snacks and free food (if you dont have them already) although you can ask on here and someone will be able to tell you. You can get can get them on ebay and stuff but not much cheaper. Well done on the 1lb though its a step in the right direction.


----------



## Squidge

I have the food optimising book that I got when I signed up and that tells me quite a bit of food and I've ordered a recipe book so that won't be too bad. I generally try and stick to the same foods though, I'm not a lover of trying different things :haha:


----------



## Reedy

Hiya GlasgowAngel :hi:

Well done on the losses girls x 

Well I dont know how the hell I managed it but I lost 1lb :happydance: so only got 10lb left to lose :yipee:
Had a really crappy day food wise today though because its end of the week & had no dinners left & shopping is coming tomorrow

B- 1 slice fruit toast 4.5syns
L- cucumber & 28g cheese (HEa) salad cream, butter & 2 slices white bread - lost count of syns by now :blush:
D- 2 turkey drummers, 5 potato smiles peas & sweetcorn
Snacks - half a pack of jellytots, an apple & an alpen light bar 

WAAAAAAY off track today lol x 
Back on it tomorrow x


----------



## Squidge

Well done Reedy :)


----------



## daniandbaby

Breakfast mullerlight

lunch ham salad sandwich

dinner tuna omellete and salad


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I'm proud of myself. Tonight is the night I always knew would be difficult. I teach pole 6pm till 10pm so not ideal to have dinner before class and the idea of cooking at the time of night is awful so would usually resort to takeaway. But tonight I've come in and have sundried tomato chicken in the oven. I am starving though!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, how are we all? Thought I'd pop on and update with my progress before i go off to beddy.

I have to admit I am struggling to stay on plan for the whole week at the moment but I still seem to be losing 1-2 lbs a week so thats good!
I didnt weigh in last week as witch was here and I knew I'd binged on crap for a few days but WI wed morn was -2 lbs so Im now at 20 lbs loss! It was sooooo ace seeing that 10 stone on those scales!:happydance: I'm now weighing 10 stone 12.5 so only another 12.5 to go till I'm at target! Then I want to lose another few to get me to 9.9:thumbup: Ive not been 9.9 since my early 20's and was 10.2 before I got PG with Leo. Ive dropped to a size 10/12 bottom now and a 12 top so dead pleased! Plus I'm still zumba-ing, spinning and joined a pole dancing class, first lesson on Monday!! If I like it I might sign up for a 6 week course and see how I get on:thumbup:

I'd like the recipe for potato and cheese pie if anyone has it?


----------



## Pink Flowers

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi girls, how are we all? Thought I'd pop on and update with my progress before i go off to beddy.
> 
> I have to admit I am struggling to stay on plan for the whole week at the moment but I still seem to be losing 1-2 lbs a week so thats good!
> I didnt weigh in last week as witch was here and I knew I'd binged on crap for a few days but WI wed morn was -2 lbs so Im now at 20 lbs loss! It was sooooo ace seeing that 10 stone on those scales!:happydance: I'm now weighing 10 stone 12.5 so only another 12.5 to go till I'm at target! Then I want to lose another few to get me to 9.9:thumbup: Ive not been 9.9 since my early 20's and was 10.2 before I got PG with Leo. Ive dropped to a size 10/12 bottom now and a 12 top so dead pleased! Plus I'm still zumba-ing, spinning and joined a pole dancing class, first lesson on Monday!! If I like it I might sign up for a 6 week course and see how I get on:thumbup:
> 
> I'd like the recipe for potato and cheese pie if anyone has it?

Jac i will email it to you... pm me your email addy :) xx


----------



## daniandbaby

Breakfast mullerlight yog

lunch 2 eggs

dinner omellete and salad

snacks 2x apple

I saw some diabetic choc in boots no added sugar and bought a small bar, wonder how many syns it is? going to check now


----------



## Squidge

Just tracking - 

B - strawberries & natural fat free yoghurt, 250ml SS milk (HEa)
D - lettuce, tuna, ham
T - Veg Risotto 

S -2 Alpen light bars (HEb)

Also, had one shot of vodka & diet pop, is the vodka 4 syns?


----------



## Plus2

Hi ladies,:flower:
Hope all is well!! Anyway I looked online at doing SW, OMG!! How bloody expensive?! I am not amused!! Rant over. 
:hugs:


----------



## Squidge

It's much cheaper if you can make it to class. It's £4.95 a week and £5 registration fee. You still get online access too :)


----------



## GlasgowAngel

It works out the same price as the classes, it's just that you need to pay for the 12 weeks up front instead of per week. Xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

1/2 lb off this week, pretty good considering I've had 3 days off plan this week :blush:. Now at 9lb lost in total :) Hoping for another 1.5-2lb this week...

Got an invite to a fancy formal dinner on May 17th, I'd love to be 10st 7lb by then! 

Did 50 lengths in the pool yesterday, 100 on Friday! Going for a big run today, did 9.2km last Sunday, going to do the same again today :D

Off to have some sultana bran and banana for breakfast :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Mrs Eleflump.

I was bad yesterday and drank few glasses wine and had choc cos felt so low and exhausted after the Ireland trip.
I am going to have eggs and toast for brunch now and some fruit.
Really need to of dropped at LEAST 5lb by fri xxx


----------



## superbecks

Well done Mrs Eleflump!!

I don't know what I seem to be doing wrong but I had a sneaky weigh in before my official one tomorrow morning and I am the same as I was 2 weeks ago. I did have last weekend off but didn't gain anything and then just haven't lost anything so far this week. Wonder if I can magic 2lbs off between now and tomorrow!!


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is enjoying this gorgeous weather and being good ;-)
I am off to the park with dh soon to have a bbq and picnic for tea.
Back in work tomorrow so enjoying the last of the weather for now.
My picnic is all syn free too. Got syn free burgers and sausages and salad and rice xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Your picnic sounds ace africaqueen, well I am back on the wagon tomorrow. I'm so disappointed with my weight gain since I fell off the wagon. But I want to get on with it now. Would love to be 13 stone for my birthday in August. Any less is a bonus. Africaqueen you are my inspiration!! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Awww ER you are so lovely to say that xx
You will deffo manage it hun. Have faith in urself cos u are bloody gorgeous Mon! 

I am in my size 18 jeans today and thats a first since i was about 22! very happy 
Picnic was lush. Feel full an it was all good. Gonna make something healthy for work soon. Probs a salad of some kind. Need to kick ass this wk so i lose at least 5lb by fri cos its our IVF app in 9 days and i need my BMI to be 30 at least or very close to it xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Lost 4lbs this first week. So quite pleased with that. Don't know if this week will go as well, as has a Christening today so was a buffet, plus had a couple of drinks, then had work straight after so didn't get time to go food shopping before going home to let OH go to work, so have ended up with takeaway. Tried o be as good as I could though and for beef with mushroom and noodles.

Oh well back to it tommorrow, hope I can still manage to lose this week.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done GlasgowAngel! that is fab xx

Hi to everyone else and hope we all have a good wk.
I am feeling pretty low today after a sad wkend with my mum and the last thing i want to do is go into work on 12-8 but we cant afford to lose the cash. I could cry im so exhausted emotionally :-( I dont hold much hope of getting my weight in order by the 19th for the IVF appt either. I have 10lb to lose and its never going to happen.
We will still go the appt just so i get my foot in the door but i knw they will send us away and to come back when i have lost more weight. Sick of how hard life is xxx


----------



## Reedy

AQ - :hugs: you have worked so hard & done so well, even if you dont lose the 10lbs by the 19th I hope they look at the weight you have lost & how hard you are trying :flower:

Well gone completely off track this week, trying my hardest to make up for the last 4 days x Got zumba twice this week & done some walking too so not all bad but food wise I've not done great x 
Back on it today though I promise & will keep it up x 

B- 1 slice W/M nimble (HEb) with butter & Marmalade (guessing at arounf 3-4 syns??)
L- scrambled eggs & w/m toast (HEb)
D- Steak, jacket potato, 28g cheese (HEa) and salad
Snacks - yoghurt, an apple & an alpen light bar (3 syns)


----------



## Amy-Lea

I've abandoned this thread, I feel so shit with gaining weight again. I had a day to the Grand National and drank far too much and now I have a bout of gastroenteritis and feel so ill. (Hopefully all the throwing up and pooping will make me lose a lb or two :rofl: make it worth it)

I go on Friday for my first session of gastric band hypnotheraphy, I think that's my only hope now!


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have lost 6lb on total this week, i am craving chocolate as AF is here this week. Im not going to weigh myself in the week this week as i know my weight will go up due to witch x


----------



## daniandbaby

I had a FAB week TERRIBLE weekend scared to get on the scales.

Back on track.

Hope everyone has a super slimming week ahead x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sorry for being so absent lately! Having less and less time to get on this past week or so.

GlasgowAngel and PinkFlowers - FAB losses! :happydance:

Sarah :hugs::hugs:
Don't beat yourself up hun. You've done absolutely amazing so far and you'll continue to, it's not your fault times have been so tough lately :hugs:

Get well soon AL :)


----------



## superbecks

I gained half a pound at this mornings weigh in. Has spurred me on this week to lose more, am hoping for 3-4 pounds so need to be extra good!!!

Well done everyone else xx


----------



## Reedy

Omg I have just eaten the biggest dinner known to man & all free :happydance: I had lean steak with a small jacket spud (HEb) 28g cheese (HEa) 2 field mushrooms cooked in fryliight & a huge salad with lettuce cucumber tomotoes red onion red pepper & king prawns x I'm so full now was so lush x 
Did my salad for lunch tomorrow as well x 
Well done on the losses girls x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the losses girls x

Thanks for kind msgs x

I have been super strict today...

Breakfast- 2 weetabix with milk (heb and hea)

Lunch- celery, lettuce, toms and chicken slices

Tea- 2 weetabix with milk.

Snack- apple, pineapple and yogurt.

I plan on being as strict all wk so fridays WI is a decent one xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

Breakfast 2 weetabix

Lunch plum and a bannana

Dinner chciken rice n veg


----------



## Reedy

wish i liked weetabix


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Have you tried the chocolate ones Reedy? They're loooovely :)

Had WI this morning.. 3lbs off!! :happydance:
And got slimmer of the week.. walked home with a big smile on my face today :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

WOOHOOOO Kate! go you!! made up for u x

Another dull day with food for me... weetabix for brekky an tea and a salad with few slices of chicken for lunch. Grrrrrr. I bloody best lose something decent by fri! i am craving chips an chocs big time! lol xxx


----------



## Reedy

Might try them Kate thanks & well done on the weight loss & slimmer of the week that's brilliant xxx 

AQ- are you eating plenty of fruit & veg to help fill you up? Don't make yourself Ill by eating so little food huni xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

No i have just been eating the weetabix and salad for the past 2 days... i knw its not good but im desperate now x
I am going to chester tomorrow for my dad's birthday tho and will be going for a nice meal and a glass wine tho as i can walk it off.
Just want a baby so badly now its taking over my life xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it's not generally advised, but would it be worth going on some sort of detox for the next 6 days? (I'm thinking like the Master Cleanse or similar..)
Even if you're still a couple of pounds off target I'm sure it'll make a mega difference :shrug:


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello I have been quite naughty the last few days, i feel really down so i havent been getting up to have breakfast and being bothered to eat is becoming a struggle. and when i do eat i just want to binge :(


----------



## Reedy

Hiya girls x 
Well after the crappy week I've had food wise I dont know how the hell I did it but I lost 1lb :happydance: so been abit naughty today as we have been out all day at Meadowhall so had 2 croissants, butter & Jam for breakfast & an OJ then dinner was TGI Fridays Chicken Fajitas & pudding was cookie dough cheesecake & Ice cream was sooooo scrummy, thats all I've had though I'm so full x 
Back on it tomorrow & off to do the shopping tomorrow afternoon so might checkout the SW website for some dinner ideas x 

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## Squidge

Reedy, i'm only just round the corner from Meadowhall, literally 5 minutes :haha: 

Congrats on the losses all :)

I lost 3lb this week :)


----------



## daniandbaby

well done all

Just checking in had a good few days looking forward to weigh in monday, its the weekends that mess me up... got to stay motivated

going on holiday in a few weeks so want to be a bit lighter for then


----------



## africaqueen

well done on losses ladies.
I have been crap yesterday and barely eaten today. My diet is crap this wk! going to eat healthy and often from tomorrow! lots of fruit an veg etc xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

i havent lost anything but i am still on AF so i rekon that is why x


----------



## africaqueen

Been good so far today...

Breakfast- slice toast, x1 fried egg in frylight. Vanilla yogurt, orange. Cuppa tea.

Going for a little walk later too. I have given up starving myself so back on plan normal now but cutting down on carbs and whatever i have managed to lose by our appt on tuesday i knw i have done my best with the stress im under  xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

1 1/2 lb off this week! Total 10 1/2 lb lost now :D 

Been a bit slack this week, there's been lots of cakey things in the tea-room at work, and I'm hopeless at resisting...tried to compensate for it with the rest of my eating, and with exercise, seems to have worked quite well. Will try to be better this week!

Good luck for Tuesday AQ!


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Mrs Eleflump.
Well done on the loss so far. You are doing fab xxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!

I have been so off track, I need a good kick up the bum!! I likes my cakes far too much and must stop baking them!! 

Tomorrow is a new start and boy do I need it, gonna weigh myself and see whats the damage!! I have a goal of 14lbs by 12th June!!!


----------



## africaqueen

You can do it Becs! welcome back hun x

I have been bit crap too tbh. Been from one extreme to the other... starving myself for 2 days and then eating crap the next day :-( I have been putting so much pressure on myself to lose weight in time for the IVF appt on tuesday that i have probs done the reverse and i cant get weighed cos scales have packed up as im never off them :-(
Will get weighed in boots on tue morning before appt. Hope i dont balls up xxx


----------



## Justme

africaqueen said:


> You can do it Becs! welcome back hun x
> 
> I have been bit crap too tbh. Been from one extreme to the other... starving myself for 2 days and then eating crap the next day :-( I have been putting so much pressure on myself to lose weight in time for the IVF appt on tuesday that i have probs done the reverse and i cant get weighed cos scales have packed up as im never off them :-(
> Will get weighed in boots on tue morning before appt. Hope i dont balls up xxx

Good luck for Tuesday hun,you have done so well to lose how much you have already.Will be checking back on tuesday to see how you have got on.:hugs:


----------



## daniandbaby

TERRIBLE weekend.. I always have brlliant weeks then mess up at the weekend and totally pig out take out sat n sun, choc, ice cream etc, whatever i lose during the week goes back on at weekend.
HELP!!!!!


----------



## superbecks

Weigh in this morning and 2lbs off. Pleased with that! Well done everyone else xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

2lbs off here too. Would have liked more since it's only week 2, but at least it's a loss. Took Lewis a massive walk today. Ended up walking 5km, hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Superbecks!

Ooooh our appt in the morning at the clinic and i dnt even knw what i weigh cos the scales are broken! hope i dont get a shock when they weigh me! my work pants feel loose tho and my tummy is flatter so im hoping a few lbs off. 

All i have eaten all day is a few pieces of chinese chicken breast from the butchers on my lunch hr. Going tesco soon to get a salad cos peckish and not done food shop yet so not much in! roll on payday! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

well done Glasgow Angel too! just cross posted so missed ur post. Fab xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Becks and GlasgowAngel :D

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow!! Either way it's a step closer - let's hope it's a good few pounds off though :winkwink:

I've been SO bad this week, it's unreal. I've had one very naughty week and I'm not even sorry :blush:
Right now I'm tucking into carrot cake with cream. I won't even mention what else I've eaten it'd break your ears :haha:

...so I'm not expecting a loss at all tomorrow - but ya know what I don't even care! I'll be right back on it starting tomorrow :D


----------



## superbecks

AQ Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## sugarkane

Good luck tomorrow AQ xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

i am back on track today, being very good with snacks etc. :D


----------



## Pink Flowers

good luck tomorrow AQ xx


----------



## Reedy

Loads of luck for today AQ :flower:

Kate - sounds like you've had the same week as me x I've had something naughty everyday this week :blush: I just cant help myself x I try to be good but then the cake & chocolate find me lol x 

Dani - I always fall off the wagon at the weekends too, thats why I weigh in on a thursday, that way i can have a bad weekend but then have 3 days to make up for it before weigh in x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Haha what are we like! We all seem to go off it together :lol:

I don't know HOW but I managed to shift 2lbs this week, and got slimmer of the week! I felt a bit of a fraud collecting my certificate and fruit but oh well at least I was honest and admitted my sins :haha:


----------



## Reedy

hahaha well done Kate x I'll be suprised if i lose anything this week but I said that last week & still lost a pound so there is still hope x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kate! 

Well we had our appt and he didnt even weigh me or even mention my weight! lol.
We just have to wait for a appt for a patient information evening now and then we sign the consent forms an have the tests and once the results are in we start IVF!
No waiting list and we have been given funding for 2 cycles 
So just need to stick to my diet and get fit and wait for this appt and then things will really start happening for us  Went to Red hot buffet with dh after the appt to celebrate and i was a greedy mare! lol. Also went an sat in beer garden in pub and had few glasses of wine... aaah. Right back on it tomorrow. Made my lunch for work before and im determined now! xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

That's great news AQ

Took Lewis to soft play today then we went another massive walk. Planing on another walk tomorrow. I will walk off this weight!


----------



## Pink Flowers

thats the best news!! AQ x


----------



## Reedy

Thats brilliant news AQ really happy for you x and you so deserved to go all out & celebrate yesterday x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

SO glad to hear your good news Sarah! You deserve a bit of good luck :D

Well I'm sat on my desk next to an Easter egg. Must... resist... :dohh:


----------



## Reedy

Your bloody strong kate because how I'm feeling today I'd have demolished it as soon as I saw it lol x 
I'm so hungry but dont have anything to eat until lunch at 12.30 :brat:
so now my craving for chocolate sweets crisps & cake is even more intense :dohh:


----------



## superbecks

That's great news AQ xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Glad everyone is ok and Kate, did u eat the egg?? haha.

I have been good all day and had steak and new potatoes with salad for tea at my parents but then i was naughty and had a cupcake with my cuppa... but back on plan tomorrow properly as went shopping before and got a few bits to tide me over intill payday! lol. Im making a ham salad butty and taking fruit to work 2moz as weather is sooo nice and i want to sit outside to eat my lunch in the sun 

I am planning on going to the gym tomorrow night after work for the first time in a few wks! i am starting to feel positive again even tho such a lot is going on right now. I am going to throw myself into the get fit for IVF routine and try to forget the sad things for now. The only way of coping xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

I have a wii fit wwoop... managed to do 30 minutes over the day, even with my bad back!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Too right I ate the egg :lol:
But I gave the Smarties away :winkwink:

Pink Flowers - I need to get me one of them Wii Fit things! I'm getting so lazy it's terrible. Good on ya doing 30 mins! I reckon I could do about three :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- you should get a wii fit! they are good fun.
I am ashamed to say i have not been on ours for 3wks :-(
I am going to start using it again tomorrow. It is good for you and easy to follow.
I have just gotten so lazy too.I was in the habit of using the wii fit for 30 mins a day and going the gym 3 times a wk etc and for the past 3wks i have done naff all!
Deffo back at it from tonight. Finish work at 5.30 so will go gym around 6.30 for 40 mins.

xxx


----------



## becs0375

A, thats fantatsic news!!! I am so pleased for you xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

Kate&Lucas said:


> Too right I ate the egg :lol:
> But I gave the Smarties away :winkwink:
> 
> Pink Flowers - I need to get me one of them Wii Fit things! I'm getting so lazy it's terrible. Good on ya doing 30 mins! I reckon I could do about three :haha:

Its fun so you do longer with out realising!!


----------



## Reedy

Kate - well done on eating the egg but giving the smarties away, so much more will power than me lol x 

I did have a Wii, but sold it about 3 months ago because we didnt use it and now they have bought out Zumba for it & I'm gutted I would have used that everyday, dont think DH will let us buy another one :cry:

STS this week which I'm happy with because of my bad week :blush: have still treated myself to a bag of skittles & some cheese & onion walkers crisps (havent had crisps for about 3 months)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Isn't it a relief when you're naughty and don't put on!
I'm scared to step on the scales when I've had a bad week, I clench my eyes shut :haha:

Omg work have given me ANOTHER Easter Egg. This time a Buttons one. I think they're trying to make me cry I really do! So now I have to last 'til 1 o'clock with it looking at me yet again.. I will not eat it.. I will not eat it.. *repeats*


----------



## africaqueen

How the hell are we going to survive this Easter wkend girls??!!
I have got a gorge thorntons easter egg from my mum an dad and me an dh are going there for a lamb roast on sunday, not to mention we are going for a drink sat which will probs include a lot of wine... aaaah. I HAVE to lose something by next fri!
I will try only eat half my egg and exercise more and try and not have much wine but gonna be so hard with 3 days off work! Eeek xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I really need to get my wii fit set up again. Not used it since before Lewis was born. Anyone tried the Zumba for wii? Sounds right up my street

I managed a 10k walk with OH and Lewis today followed by 2 hours pole training and 1 hours pole teaching. My legs are in agony now.


----------



## Pink Flowers

I want to get the zumba game, its only 24.99 atm. 

Just done an hour of wii fit, and my back is actually starting to feel better from the yoga etc. 

Have put 3lb on *cry* But i am a bit constipated :blush: oranges?


----------



## GlasgowAngel

A little prune juice? 

Zumba is only £19.98 with free delivery on Amazon


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

AQ that is awesome, I'm so pleased for you! I hope your dream comes quickly!

I have had a bleegh sort of week...PMS and can't be bothered sort of thing...AF came yesterday and I am so sore :( I have an easter egg in front of me and I am going to eat half of it now. I will get outside and do some exercise once the heat is a bit less blistering, maybe around 6 or 7pm I'll go for a run. 

Maybe a lb off this week? As long as I don't gain I suppose I'll be happy, as I've had a rubbish week. Still very disheartened at how slowly it's going...I know slow is better, but I've been doing this for 11 weeks now and haven't even lost a stone yet :(


----------



## snowy-willow

I am back on slimming world. In my 4th week and so far lost 8lb (ella's birth weight) I can't wait to have lost her weight.

I have found exercise helps a lot - it has been just walks with Ella but I need to get back on the wii fit.

I have seen some of you talk about zumba - what is this? is it hard? I am very unfit and very overweight.

I am trying to do a few new things this time round - one being trying something new or a new recipe every week. Last week was pot roast garlic chicken from the current magazine and today I tried Tuna steaks. I am hoping that experimenting a bit more will stop me getting bored with food. I am struggling with finding things for tea - we have our main meal at lunchtime and I have been having a lot of salads for tea but need to find other things to have.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Zumba is a dance based aerobics class that uses many different styles. There are thousands of classes being run around the uk. It's good fun.

Wii have brought out a Zumba fitness game too


----------



## snowy-willow

is zumba hard?? I am very unfit but along with slimming world am trying to exercise. I have wii fit plus and the biggest loser (which I find quite hard at the moment).


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

It's amazing how much the passing of time can make you deluded...I've been berating myself for losing weight so slowly, convinced I lost a stone in a matter of a few weeks last year for my wedding...well, I've just looked at my weight loss record for last year, and it took me nearly 4 months to lose that weight...and this year I have lost 10.5lb in 10 weeks. So I don't feel so bad now! It just seems a lot harder this time round for some reason...I don't remember having so many setbacks last year, but maybe I just blocked them from my memory, because I clearly did have a lot of setbacks!!! Maybe it's just because I'm a lot heavier this year, because of the antidepressants I'd been taking, so I feel like I've got a lot more work to do?

Still, I hope to actually reach my target of 9st 4lbs this time, and for this to be the LAST time I 'diet'! Who knows, I might even get down to 9st???

Positive mental attitude! :D I'm off down the gym to do some weights and a swim. I'm baking later or tomorrow morning for my friend's birthday, so the exercise today, plus the 10k run I'll do tomorrow morning, will help offset the slice of cake I'll have at her bbq tomorrow :haha:. At least she's trying to lose weight too, so she's not going to be feeding me loads of fatty stuff tomorrow. And the cake I'm making her is freezable so she doesn't have to eat it all in one go, she can slice it and freeze it and just eat a bit every now and then :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

I am going to be rejoining you all again now that our little man has arrived, I hope thats ok?

I have about 10lbs of my pregnancy weight to lose but also want to try and carry on past that and get as much off as I can. I was doing SW when I got my BFP back in July but found it hard to keep at it when I was pregnant.

Have decided I am going to start doing the Extra Easy plan at home again as from Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Congratulations on your little boy SmileyShazza, he is rather gorgeous :D

Ooh, I am well chuffed with myself this morning, I ran 10k without stopping, without any walking, and I did it in 1 hour and 16 minutes :D My goal is to be able to do it in an hour by the time race for life rolls round in 3 months, so I'm doing good, but yeah, this morning is the first time I've done the whole distance in a one-er :D I forgot my trainers when I went to the gym yesterday so I couldn't go in the gym and do weights, so I just did 100 lengths of the pool (2km) to make up for it :haha:. 

Bath now, then birthday cake baking for my friend, then to meet my other friend off the coach in town and go to the birthday bbq :D I have prepared myself with low-syn goodies, including diet lemonade (I'm the designated driver today so no wine or beer in the sunshine for me, boo!), so I don't go over on my syns.

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter!


----------



## EternalRose

Right I am back again.........:wacko:

Not gained any weight, just STS. Starting fresh tomorrow. I can do this..


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Shazza-welcome back and congrats on your stunning lil man! x

ER- Starting afresh on easter sunday...? are u mad hun?! hahaha x

Hi to everyone else. Who is gonna be honest about the junk they have eaten so far over easter break??? haha.

Me and dh went for a meal at the harvester yesterday with my friend an her fella and we had steak with chips and prawns, loads of salad and a pint shandy. Then we had a raspberry sundae each.... aaah. Today i have eaten 2 mini caramel eggs for brekky whilst dh ate a entire kitkat egg plus 2 double kitkats! lol. Going to my parents for our dinner later. Having lamb with all the trimmings and baileys cheesecake for dessert so i can safely say- i am writing today off and starting afresh tomorrow! lol.

Happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## superbecks

Im doing rubbish at the min!!! Took the girls to flamingo land on friday and had a picnic.......turkey and coleslaw sarnies in white tea cakes, cocktail sausages, onion bhajis, strawberries.....then had a pick n mix from the sweet shop and finished the day off with a chicken tikka kebab. Yesterday we had a bbq and I had a burger, a sausage and a jacket potatoe and some doritios and dip. So today I am being good.....no weigh in tomorro as its closed so I have a week and I want to lose 4lbs x


----------



## SmileyShazza

africaqueen said:


> ER- Starting afresh on easter sunday...? are u mad hun?! hahaha x
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Who is gonna be honest about the junk they have eaten so far over easter break??? haha.

This is exactly why I am starting tomorrow and not today! :haha:

I have eaten one of my eggs (although I still have the buttons from inside) but I still have one in the cupboard to eat - am going to ration myself with that one though!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls!

So what is the damage so far from easter treats?? lol.
I got 1 egg from my parents which was a gorgeous thorntons one with a mini box of chocs with it, so i ate half the egg yesterday and will have the rest in dribs ans drabs as i actually want to see some weight loss on fri! haha.
Going to morrisons soon to get some healthy foods for the wk ahead soon.
Aiming for 2lb off this wk if i can manage it xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I'm bad, I managed to behave all weekend, only bad thing was a cup cake. 

But blew it all today, went to TGI's and had mushroom and cheese potato skins followed by steak with cheesy mash, veg and a mushroom sauce

Then had a granny smith apple martini, a razzberato and a rainbow sherbet cocktail

Came home and ate a 65g milkybar Easter egg!

Oh well weigh was this morning and I lost 1.5lbs, need to be good all week to make up for today I think!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done for the loss GA! Sounds like u had a fab time at the meal and the drinks sound yummy! i fell off the wagon again today... had mr whippy ice cream with my dad at the beach and then we had a bbq and i was good with low syn sausage and pork chop and salad but then i had 2 glasses rose... aaah. I have been shopping an bought some low fat stuff tho so made a chicken salad for work tomorrow and im taking fruit.
Bought myself a lovely wicker basket full of fruit with a ribbon round it for just £3! its got a pineapple, mango, apples, oranges, kiwis and grapes in it  bargain!
I am going to write my menu for tomorrow in a min and stick to it!
I am finding plan very hard to stick to as im stressed and sad over my mum being so ill and worried about my dads test results but i HAVE to lose this 10lb to be able to continue for IVF. Nothing is more important but my wilpower is lacking so much!
HELP! xxxx


----------



## ke29

Can I join you? I could do with a kick up the bum and a shove in the right direction. I started slimming world nearly 3 weeks ago. Lost 5b the 1st week and gained 1lb the 2nd even though I stuck to it both weeks. Ive stuck to it this week also but according to my scales at home im still the same! Arghhhh where am I going wrong???? Im doing extra easy, the first 2 weeks I had my syn allowance each day only using a few syns here and there flexibly. This week ive stretched the syns to the death. Granted its been easter but ive been honest with my syns! Argghhhhh. Weigh in is Wednesday but im not hopeful.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

AQ what about making some stuff in bulk and freezing it, would that help make it a bit easier to stick too?

Ke29 Make sure your getting your Health extras and your 1/3 superfree foods. Have a look at your food diary to see if you have been doing that

This might just be a very bad week for me I think, I ahve afternoon tea tomorrow, but the tea pot is filled with cocktails instead of tea (made with champagne and strawberry jam) and then there's the cakes....oh dear, i'll be doing well not to gain this week i think.

Will try to stick to plan tomorrow other than the tea.


----------



## Pink Flowers

i have been so bad this week!! i knew i wasnt going to stick to it over easter but this is stupid!!


----------



## lucylu79

Hi All :flower:

I'm re-joining SW tomorrow :happydance:

Last time I went was before my wedding in 2009 when I got down to 9st. I was 10st pre pregnancy and now about 11.7 post so I've decided to get my bigger butt down there and have a good go at it.

One thing i've always struggled with is planning meals in advance. Hubby works on a 2 week rotation and so one week its nights and one week of earlies. I really want to get a 2 week budget meal plan sorted but I keep putting it off for some strange reason. 

Does anyone have a week/2 week SW plan they wouldn't mind sharing or have some cheap meal ideas for me??? :winkwink:

x


----------



## daniandbaby

I have been terrible, Dont even wanna weigh my Self... Back on plan from today, done a massive walk, Im not going to weigh for 2 weeks tho as the witch is in town.


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Lucy and Ke29 

GA- I do that sometimes but its sweets and chocs that spoil me... plus wine... lol. x

Dani and pink flowers- I have been crap aswell but today is a new day and we can get back in the frame of mind if we try hard enough, only thing is my get up and go has got up and gone! lmao x

Well today i have been good for once! lol here is my menu...

Brekky- 2 weetabix and milk(heb an hea). 

Lunch- Chicken salad and a apple.

Tea- Cod with new potatoes, salad and 2 corn on the cob. Yogurt.

I will have fruit for supper and crab sticks. I am taking this one day at a time now cos i am under so much stress if i push myself i end up rebelling... kwim?

Hope everyone else is ok? Becs, ER, Jac, kate and all the "oldies" how are we doin?? xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

i had spag bol for dinner, working evenings is horrid because i dont get to eat till late.


----------



## Reedy

well what can I say about the Easter Break??? I have eaten shed loads & trust me that is not an exaggeration :blush:
Plus I havent been to Zumba this week because DH was on night s last night & I had no one to watch Finley & the one I go to on a wednesday is shut because of the Easter Hols :dohh:
I have done some walking but not enough to justify what I've eaten x 
I've had burgers, bread, sausages, cupcakes, chocolate, you name it I'v eaten it x 
I am half back on it today, had 28g museli for breakfast, then lunch is an apple, grapes a FF yoghurt & spaghetti hoops & then dinner tonight is DH's homemade Spag Bol 
but at 3pm today I'm going for afternoon tea for my mums birthday so, sandwiches/cakes/tea/scones/jam & clotted cream :dohh:
Think I'll scrap WI tomorrow & just work extra hard for next weeks WI x

Well done to those that lost x Looks like we all sucombed (sp) to the chocolatey treats that Easter brings x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Lucylu & KE29! (and anyone else I might have missed v sorry!).

I'm good thanks Sarah! Just been rather busy (and very naughty) - but I'm doing well so far this week! I bought a countdown so I got my free recipe cards and I'm all excited for doing a Slimming World buffet for the baby's party on Saturday (even though I'm the only one I know still doing it :haha:). Put on half a pound this week though :blush: Couldn't resist the chocolate, haha.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Bad week, had cocktails galore yesterday then Indian last night and now I'm at a BBQ eek


----------



## africaqueen

Just made a lush tea!
Had mackarel with sw chips and roasted parsnips and carrots 
Just eating some grapes and pineapple now.
I have been good today apart from 1 choccie from my easter box 

this wkend will be a diff story tho... lol. Im gonna be good till sat and then allow myself treats at the wkend at the wedding and my mums bday xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Im thinking about doing SW online again, Im not sure if I get that much out of the group to be honest. Everyone just talks amongst themselves...so all I want to do is weigh and go...:shrug: Anyone else doing it online..? x


----------



## Reedy

I decided to WI, so I could see how hard I needed to work this week &.......................I STS phew!!! 
Really got to work hard this week though, I have 9lb to lose & only 6 weeks to do it in :dohh:

B- 1 slice W/M nimble toast (HEb) & 1 laughing cow light traingle (HEa)
L- 2 slices W/M nimble (HEb) 2 laughing cow light triangles (HEa) cucumber & red onion sandwich 
D- not sure yet, going shopping after work x 
Snacks - an apple, tinned oranges, & an FF yoghurt x 

AQ - your tea yesterday sounded yummy x 
Kate:


> I bought a countdown so I got my free recipe cards

Bought a countdown???
The SW buffet sounds lush, what are you making??

ER- the classes always seemed like that for me too, thats why dont go anymore, cant afford the online fee though x


----------



## daniandbaby

helppppppppppp


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies - can I slink back in? :flower:

Restarted last monday and lost 9.5lbs in 1st week :happydance:
I did get weighed in my jeans first week though :blush:

Going to trawl back through and see what I've missed, won't be on as much with 2 midgets around now :haha: 

Nice to see some of the old faces, hiya AQ :kiss: and congrats to the lovely Shazza :hugs:

Made the syn free KFC and wedges for tea earlier nomnom :thumbup:


----------



## Pink Flowers

i need to WI in but i just ate breakie lol. 

I had a lovely dinner last night, fish, wedges and salad. YUM


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

EternalRose said:


> Im thinking about doing SW online again, Im not sure if I get that much out of the group to be honest. Everyone just talks amongst themselves...so all I want to do is weigh and go...:shrug: Anyone else doing it online..? x

ER, I do SW online :) I really didn't fancy a group and it would've disrupted one evening a week totally beyond repair as far as dinner goes! I like it, I still get all the info from the website, and any 'group support' I need I get here :D

I just had a sneaky weigh-in and I only have 4oz to lose to get to one stone gone! :D Official weigh-in is tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Reedy said:


> I decided to WI, so I could see how hard I needed to work this week &.......................I STS phew!!!
> Really got to work hard this week though, I have 9lb to lose & only 6 weeks to do it in :dohh:
> 
> B- 1 slice W/M nimble toast (HEb) & 1 laughing cow light traingle (HEa)
> L- 2 slices W/M nimble (HEb) 2 laughing cow light triangles (HEa) cucumber & red onion sandwich
> D- not sure yet, going shopping after work x
> Snacks - an apple, tinned oranges, & an FF yoghurt x
> 
> AQ - your tea yesterday sounded yummy x
> Kate:
> 
> 
> I bought a countdown so I got my free recipe cards
> 
> Bought a countdown???
> The SW buffet sounds lush, what are you making??
> 
> ER- the classes always seemed like that for me too, thats why dont go anymore, cant afford the online fee though xClick to expand...

A countdown is where you get so many weeks in advance. I got 12 :shock: - so I'm commited now anyway! Whether I like it or not :haha:

Just busy making the buffet in advance now, making syn free burgers, potato salad, scotch eggs, fruit salad, jellies.. was gonna have a crack at the syn free ice cream but don't think I have the patience!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

daniandbaby said:


> helppppppppppp

What's up chick! :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls!

I'm slightly ashamed to say Ive been on and off the diet for the last 4 weeks really, Leo's and OH's birthdays this month equalled cake:haha: ate out lots and ohh myy!! chocolate over easter!!:dohh: Its witch week here and WI this morning and I'm still the same so not put owt on! Ive only got a stone to go till target 1 so on a mission to get there by my holiday in September.
Still been zumba-ing and started Pole Dancing 3 weeks ago, love it! :haha:


----------



## Pink Flowers

WI and I stayed the same :) hack on it from Monday x


----------



## lucylu79

Evening Ladies,

I've re-joined today, feeling very positive and looking forward to a great (hopefully) 1st week. 

One thing I wasn't expecting was the extra HE's I can have due to BreastFeeding. First of all the consultant didn't really explain it and I left thinking it was 1 more 'A' but when I read the leaflet it read as 3 Extra, preferably 'A' choices....First of all Is that right anyone know??? Babs is only 4weeks old.

2nd of all yes I am Breastfeeding but I also top babs up with Formula, should I be sensible and not allow myself to have the full allowance as I'm not feeding exclusively and would hate to go over and technically be consuming sins as such?!?!?!?


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Not sure how I managed it, but despite eating like a pig all week and drinking far too many cocktails. I still lost 2lbs. I think I only managed to almost stuck to plan 1 day this week.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done GA!

Welcome to the new ladies x

I have been off plan all wkend with the wedding and my mums bday and the witch is here so a non starter really... back on plan tomorrow tho as want to get going the gym again too. Feel super unfit :-( Hope everyone had a nice long wkend xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Totally didn't get back onto it last week what with Easter and the Bank Holidays :dohh:

As from today though I am 150% back into the SW mindset. 

Here we go!


----------



## africaqueen

Me too Shazza 

I made chicken with syn free roasties and veg with syn free gravy earlier and the syn free gravy was delicious! really full of flavour. I am going to have a go at the syn free pork meatballs with sauce tomorrow for tea  i like to experiment with food to keep myself intrested in plan or i get too bored.
I am planning on going on my wii fit in the morning and then for a walk along the prom in the afternoon. Need to get back in a routine to help me do this xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Glad to hear everyone is getting back on it! I put on 3.5lbs this week :dohh:
AND I haven't even done good today because it's the baby's birthday so we took him to the Safari park where I had a hotdog and chips.. and then some cake when we got home :blush:

Back on it with gusto from tomorrow though - if I go back into the 18's I'll cry my eyes out!


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- You WILL NOT go back into the 18's cos u will make sure u dnt ;-)
I want to see myself in the 14's this fri if poss! its very hard for me to stick to at the moment so i take each day as it comes and do my best.
I had a peek at ur pics of Lucas bday day out before and how cute!! awww xxx


----------



## Pink Flowers

i have zumba for the wii and it is such a good work out!! looking forward to doing it more. 

Back on track with food :D


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Kate- You WILL NOT go back into the 18's cos u will make sure u dnt ;-)
> I want to see myself in the 14's this fri if poss! its very hard for me to stick to at the moment so i take each day as it comes and do my best.
> I had a peek at ur pics of Lucas bday day out before and how cute!! awww xxx

Aww thanks it was such a fab day :cloud9:

I'm enjoying being back on it today! I'll be honest I've not stuck at it properly for weeks. Woke up a bit late for brekkie so today I've had pasta with chicken and veg, Ryvita with mackerel and rocket, and lots of green tea :D

Making surf & turf for tea (well my own version), with steak, calamari rings, boiled new potatoes and veggies. Yummy!


----------



## africaqueen

Sounds yummy Kate!

I have been naughty at lunch time as i went to North wales with my parents for a day out and i ate a cone of chips... aaah. I have not eaten much else today tho other than fruit so i will just have weetabix for tea and should be ok. Had a lovely day though. Been feeling so low but that fresh sea air and the punch and judy show etc really cheered me up 
My mum gave me some money to buy myself a new top and pants for my Birthday on the 19th too so managed to treat myself to a nice turquoise top and black pants, both in size 18! yaaay. Finally out of the size 20's which feels good 

Going to plan my menu for tomorrow soon and im right back on plan then! I have been on an off it for wks too but from tomorrow im putting some effort back into it xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Yum yum

Just had chicken breast stuffed with sundried tomato and basil Philadelphia with sundried tomato purée over the chicken too. Added a sprinkle of mixed herbs and had with some veg. Not totally syn free but was very low in syns and worth every one.


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh that sounds lush GA!
I have worked out today that i have 2 wks intill my 30th Birthday so have a mini goal of getting to 14.9 by then  I have had 2 weetabix with milk for brekky(heb and hea) and a cuppa tea and a slice pineapple. I am thinking ham salad for lunch and for tea im going to have a crack at the pork meatballs with sauce as they are syn free an recipe looks fab xxx


----------



## Reedy

all your dinners sounds yummy x 
well done AQ for being out of the 20's :thumbup:
Kate - Hope Lucas had a great birthday x 

well I dont know how the hell I did it but I've lost 1lb :happydance: just 8lb left to go till i reach my goal x 
Treated myself to a bag of jellybeans :blush: 
Got a yummy lunch though: lettuce, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, pickled onions, Lean ham & beef nomnom x
also got a FF yoghurt, & an apple x 
Dinner tonight is steak & a jacket spud with salad or peas x


----------



## SmileyShazza

Pink Flowers said:


> i have zumba for the wii and it is such a good work out!! looking forward to doing it more.

Oooooh I have brought this for the X Box Kinnect and am looking forward to trying it out - must do that really.

I think I'm going to start trying to do 30 minutes on my Wii Fit everyday - it's just sat there gathering dust at the moment :dohh:



GlasgowAngel said:


> Yum yum
> 
> Just had chicken breast stuffed with sundried tomato and basil Philadelphia with sundried tomato purée over the chicken too. Added a sprinkle of mixed herbs and had with some veg. Not totally syn free but was very low in syns and worth every one.

Wow that sounds gorgeous! Didn't know they did a sundried tomato and basil Phillie - is that a full fat or low fat one? Might have to purchase and try that out :)

I've been really good and stuck to plan. Went out for a 30 minute walk each day too so thats good - must get off my ass and go for a walk today tho it will be more forcibly as the weather is crappy today.

Have started having fat free natural yoghurt with fresh raspberries, blueberries and a little honey for breakfast each day. Think I will have a jacket potato for lunch and possibly some pasta with roasted vegetables for dinner tonight :)

Weigh in on Monday and am determined to lose!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Reedy 

I just had a tomato pasta n sauce with some chopped ham and a shape fat free yogurt for lunch. Defrosting my pork mince now ready to make the syn free meatballs later 
I have got my dad decorating the bathroom for us and im going to spring clean the bedroom soon. DH will get a suprise when he gets home tomorrow as he does not know i fancied a revamp! haha xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

africaqueen said:


> I have got my dad decorating the bathroom for us and im going to spring clean the bedroom soon. DH will get a suprise when he gets home tomorrow as he does not know i fancied a revamp! haha xxx

:haha:

I do this too - my OH goes away for the weekend and I decorate a room while he's gone. Last year he went to Glastonbury for three days and when he came back I'd decorated and revamped our bedroom :rofl:


----------



## africaqueen

Shazza- haha. We have better taste so best to not involve them eh? ;-)
Iv also ripped up the carpet in the bedroom and im ordering laminate soon so its all go!
dh will get home and think someone else has moved in! hehe xxx


----------



## africaqueen

OMG girls i made the syn free Scandinavian meatballs with sauce and they were out of this world! sooo easy to make and delicious  i had some spaghetti with them and i am sooo full! Deffo recommend them xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh where'd ya find the recipe for that?
I had lamb stuffed peppers and syn free potato salad - amazing!

..and then a Creme Egg fell in my mouth :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Your tea sounds yummy too Kate 

I got the recipe from a old SW magazine. Il post it tomorrow as they are well worth making.

Just having some fruit for supper now. Feel more into plan now. determined to shed this bloody 10lbs! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well just WI and i have finally lost weight! lol. Its only 1lb but it is enough to spur me on to being good all week now as i want to see 3lb off by next friday 

Gonna have some honey on toast for brekky and a banana.
Not sure about lunch but for tea im doing steaks with sw chips, onions and salad cos dh is home soon and that is one of our fave meals.

Hope everyone has a good wkend ahead? We have no plans which makes a nice change! lol. going to chill and catch up on some chores xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Woo! :happydance:
A loss is a loss! All I've had lately is gains :dohh:

I'm just having a lovely brek of low-syn sausages, eggs, tomato, mushroom, asparagus and spinach! I know I'm back on it if I'm eating spinach with every meal :haha: love the stuff!


----------



## africaqueen

Glad we are both back on it Kate 

I just made me an dh the most lush tea. We had rump steak, boiled rice, new potatoes, home made low syn coleslaw, red pepper and onions. Nom nom. Im having a cuppa now with 2 oreo cookies with it (5 syns) and i used a few syns with the honey and low fat spread for my toast this morning and also for the scraping of low fat mayo in the coleslaw so stuck within my 10 syn limit and really enjoyed my day food wise 
I usually like a few glasses of wine at the wkends but i am going to stay off it completely as that is usually my down fall and i can stick to plan when i dont drink, so saving myself for my Birthday drinks later this mth 

Ooh we got our Patient Info evening invite today for the IVF! So it means we have to start treatment within 3mths max of the PIE which is for the 24th may so we are on our way! deffo shifting this weight now as dnt want anything to stop this treatment xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

Great news about the IVF AQ :thumbup:

I have been (moderately) good today. This is what I have had today so far

* Fat Free Natural Yoghurt with Fresh Raspberries and Blueberries and a teaspoon of honey for breakfast
* Salad with a small amount of pasta for lunch

I'm about to be naughty though and have a Tesco Steak & Mushroom Pie (don't have much else I could have in the house) with broccoli and carrots :dohh: I thought to myself I haven't really used hardly any syns since I started on Tuesday so it shouldn't hurt too much and I did a 45 minute buggyfit class today so I've done some exercise so hopefully it won't do too much damage.

We have got friends coming down tomorrow for the night which I am looking forward to but not much else planned really.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I'm starting buggyfit on Monday. Is it any good?


----------



## africaqueen

Just had a syn free pancake with some sweetener and strawberries. Nom Nom 
Going to pop out and get some low syn sausages from tesco soon for our full english tomorrow morning. Any ideas which ones Tesco do that are 1 syn or less?
xxx


----------



## SmileyShazza

GlasgowAngel said:


> I'm starting buggyfit on Monday. Is it any good?

Our local group is called Push N Tone - it was the first time I have been and I thought it was great. Bloody hard work though! I thought it was a gentle stroll round the lake with the prams but it was actually a very brisk walk and some jogging (so wear a supportive bra) along with various toning exercises like squats, lunges, knee lifts etc and then stretches at the end.

I will definitely be going again - I really can tell I've done something more than my usual walk today my thigh muscles are killing me but thats good as it shows I have worked them :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good luck for the 24th Sarah!! Eek it's not gonna be long at all 'til you can start :happydance:
Do Tescos do Bowyers sausages? They're only a syn each and they're lovely. Or Weight Watchers.. not as nice but still only 1 syn each!

Well done on the buggyfit Shazza.. I haven't excersized in ages need to get back to it! Cancelled my gym membership today because it's just wasting money :dohh: Gonna check out local classes though. I really love the sound of aqua aerobics but there's no chance of me getting in a cozzie yet :blush:


----------



## SmileyShazza

I used to love going to Aquafit before I got pregnant - I keep thinking of starting it up again as I think if its something you enjoy you are more likely to stick at it. Am not really one for the gym - I will do it but don't particularly enjoy it as much.

My doctor has referred me for a local scheme where they give you 12 weeks membership to a gym of your choice (there are 9 local ones to choose from) they give you a personal trainer who sorts out a plan for you to follow and as long as you do at least three one hour sessions each week for the 12 weeks they then offer you a reduced membership to the gym. I'm hoping I get accepted as if I can get 12 weeks for nothing and then a cheaper deal I will be able to get back into it again.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Fitness plan for the week is looking good. So hope it pays off. 

Monday 1 hour buggyfit
Wednesday 1 hour gym followed by swim
Thursday 3 hours Pole classes
Friday 1 hour gym
Sunday 3 hours pole

Also going to set up my wii fit again tomorrow and will continue going for walks everyday with Lewis.

Really want to get fit again. What fitness plans have you all got?


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Just a quick update as I have to run out and pick hubby up from work....but...

https://online.slimmingworld.com/images/features/my-awards/awards/S14.jpg

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE :D


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE mrs eleflump!! 

Well i have been sooo good today! DH wanted a chicken pasty for his lunch and a cake, so i got him these from greggs and then came home and made myself mushy peas and chicken for lunch followed by a mullerlight! GO ME!! haha. I had a nice choc orange muller for afters and a apple and it was lush. The mullerlights are BOGOF in Tesco at the moment so stock up ladies! xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Just a quick update as I have to run out and pick hubby up from work....but...
> 
> https://online.slimmingworld.com/images/features/my-awards/awards/S14.jpg
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE :D

Woooo well done you!! :happydance:


----------



## becs0375

Someone PLEASE kick my fat arse into gear!!! ARRGGHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Becs! Welcome back hun! How have u been?
Most of us have been up an down the past few wks so put it behind u and start afresh from now ;-) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Mmmm im making syn free king prawn Madras for tea and it smells lush! 
I am sooo into plan again and im enjoying it again! I really think not drinking has helped me this wkend as that is when my resolve goes and when im hungover i want junk etc. I am not going to drink at all now intill my Birthday on the 19th and party on the 20th 
Hoping to drop 3lb this wk and im confident il be meeting that target for once! lol xxx


----------



## Claire1

I need a kick as well!!! Been soooo bad!


----------



## africaqueen

Becs and Claire- I have been shocking but back now and tomorrow is another day so get back on the slim wagon ;-) lol.

I have kept on plan but eaten like a horse today! lol. Just having a choc alpine light with my cuppa and a vanilla choc sprinkles yogurt cos im in a sweet mood! got fruit pastilles for later to watch BGT with. lol xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Aggh! I want cake! Just as well we have none or I'd eat the lot. Need to find something good to have


----------



## africaqueen

GA- I was like that earlier so i had a choc alpine light and a mullerlight and it satisfied my sweet tooth luckily  oh i also had some fruit pastilles as they are only 0.5 syn each and mega sweet so they do the job xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

can i join please? :kiss: :blush:


----------



## Claire1

africaqueen said:


> Becs and Claire- I have been shocking but back now and tomorrow is another day so get back on the slim wagon ;-) lol.
> 
> I have kept on plan but eaten like a horse today! lol. Just having a choc alpine light with my cuppa and a vanilla choc sprinkles yogurt cos im in a sweet mood! got fruit pastilles for later to watch BGT with. lol xxx

I/m back on the wagon, can tell Ive out on weight. Gonna cook and freeze some meals today to avoid temptation when I get home to just cook something quick and easy!


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Rainbow- welcome to the thread  when did u start SW and will u be doing EE or red/green plan? I do EE and love it  How much weight are u planning to lose?
I have lost 47lb so far and have another 9lb to go to reach my mini goal for my BMI to be right for IVF x

Hope everyone is having a nice wkend?
I just had 2 tesco lighter choice cumberland sausages(2 syns) and they taste of nothing! like eating peppery cardboard! haha. Luckily i had 2 slices toast(heb) and 2 eggs aswell. Wont be getting those again. Will use them in a sausage casserole or something to jazz them up a bit! 

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome Lea! :hi:
You certianly can join, just remember my threat to hit the other BP ladies with a lettuce if you don't stick to it :winkwink::haha:

Sarah - those sausages are NASTY aren't they?? I think the WW ones are just the same, and Joe's aswell - waayyy too much seasoning and not much actual meat. 
I've just bought some Ryvita fruit crunch and OMG I love them, proper nice for a little sweet fix.

Anyone who goes to group know what the green tea thing is all about?? I got a text from my SW group leader the other day saying we're getting two free teabags - are SW bringing out their own tea? I didn't stay to group last week and I'm not half confused :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- Yes they are bloody nasty! lol. Thought it was me being fussy again, ha.
Il use then up in a casserole as i make a nice sauce and it will give them some flavour! lol.
Oooh i LOVE the ryvita fruit crunch too! really nice with sliced banana and a sprinkle of cinnamon for a sweet tooth fix ;-)

Maybe SW are bringing out their own green tea, but i know green tea is supposed to boost metabolism so could be to encourage ppl to drink it? im not a fan of the stuff really. Prefer my usual cuppa or the occasional peppermint tea.

Dont know what to do for tea! was going to do the tesco Moroccan lamb but checked syn value before and its 9.5 per 100g of a 700g pack so a big NO to that! lol.
Might make a prawn stir fry and have some new potatoes with it or rice xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh I do like my green tea. The Twinings one with orange and lotus flower is lush :)

I'm having chicken with tomatoes and garlic stuffed mushrooms (using cheese as HEA) - it's just cooking now it smells yummmyyyy.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

africaqueen said:


> Mornin girls
> 
> Rainbow- welcome to the thread  when did u start SW and will u be doing EE or red/green plan? I do EE and love it  How much weight are u planning to lose?
> I have lost 47lb so far and have another 9lb to go to reach my mini goal for my BMI to be right for IVF x
> 
> 
> xxx

i started last thursday gone but joined the group the following tuesday, i have done SW before and loved it .
i do red/gree with 90% green days , we usually do red on weekends 
my aim is to lose 100lb which will still make me huge but thats what i want to lose as i weigh ALOT !

My first mini goal is to lose 4st 2lb which will make me the smallest ive ever been !




Kate&Lucas said:


> Welcome Lea! :hi:
> You certianly can join, just remember my threat to hit the other BP ladies with a lettuce if you don't stick to it :winkwink::haha:

:kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

my first weigh in is this tuesday coming! eeek!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Good luck!! I weigh in on a Tuesday too :D
I need a slap.. I had a sneaky weigh before and it said I've lost 7lbs :dohh: I can't even pay any attention to it because I know it'll say something different at group! But now I'm all on one to get it down by Tuesday haha. (Well I was 'til my mum offered me a Tia Maria.. mmm!)
Dunno why I do it to myself.

Is red/green days easy to do? I've never strayed from EE!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i find green days super easy to do


----------



## africaqueen

Rainbow- It is always daunting when you have a lot of weight to lose but you will do it if u break it into mini goals ;-) good luck for tomorrow's WI x

Kate- Good luck for tomorrow's WI for you too. I LOVE tia maria! my fave drink. Also love amaretto... all the bloody sweet stuff! haha.

Just having a cuppa coffee and some porridge for brekky and then its shower time an off to work after being off for 9 days. Hope its a relaxing day! lol xxx


----------



## Reedy

not been around much I've been sat in a corner eating everything in sight :dohh:

I'm in need of one of those kick up the backsides too :-( I've just lost interest, I've stopped weighing stuff & I cant remember the last time I ate something that was syn free :dohh: 
I want to start up properly again but just cant find the motivation I had at the beginning :-( 
I want to start making syn free dinners again but dont know where to start x AQ - you always seem to make such lush dinners x DH is such a fussy eater its hard to make something syn free & something he will enjoy x Plus to make something from a recipe everyday is so bloody expensive because of all the ingredients - maybe I'm just making excuses now x I just dont want my weight creeping back up, I dont ever want to be the weight I was when I started x 

Well done to everyone else your all doing really well x
Good Luck for wight in tomorrow Rainbow x


----------



## GlasgowAngel

3lbs off this week. 

Went to buggyfit this morning. Was really good, only bit I didn't like was the running, but I just hate running with a passion. Will be going back though.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well donexx


----------



## palmtree123

Well ladies,

I fell of the wagon there for a while lol, but im back and raring to go again. Sill lost a couple pounds but that isnt good enough!!! 

xx


----------



## pip holder

Hi lovelies :flower:

WI this morning and...another 4lbs off :happydance: :happydance:
sooo pleased as I missed a lovely fresh pasta meal with cream sauce on saturday for MILs birthday and sat with my mingy little pasta n sauce sachet :growlmad: so this has more than made up for it.
Having a syn free chinese chicken thing for tea from the butcher so will let you know how it turns out.
Hope everyone having a good start to the week. I feel dead motivated today :bodyb:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well done xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done pip xx


----------



## SmileyShazza

GlasgowAngel said:


> 3lbs off this week.
> 
> Went to buggyfit this morning. Was really good, only bit I didn't like was the running, but I just hate running with a passion. Will be going back though.

I wasn't keen on the running either when I went :nope:

Well done to everyone who has lost this week (so far). I had my weigh in this morning and I have lost 2lbs after my first week back at it - small loss but it's a good start - if I can lose 2lb a week I will be happy :)

I've been for a half hour wal today, I picked up the pace and walked faster than normal and also did a little bit of jogging. I thought if I try and do a bit each time I go and increase it each time I should find the jogging easier after a while.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the fab losses GA and Pip! you put me to shame! lol.
Hoping for the 3lb off i want sooo badly on fri.

I am making lamb with rice and salad for tea. Nom nom xxx


----------



## becs0375

Well done ladies!!

I am back on track today, went for a lovely hour walk. I weighed myself and in the 8 weeks I have had 'off' I have put on 4lbs, so I am really pleased with that!!


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Ok ladies Looking to try some different stuff this week. So give me your best recepies


----------



## africaqueen

Becs- 4lb in 8wks is fine  glad ur back on plan. Missed u x

GA- Check out the 1st page for some recipes and i have some i can PM u later x

xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were making turkey burgers tonight!

i know its weird but i always have Plain Pasta , Baked Beans and Cheese on green daysm i love it !


----------



## africaqueen

Rainbow- I knw wot u mean cos i enjoy plain spaghetti with some sea salt an pepper on! lol. Tasty an cheap aswell xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

africaqueen said:


> Rainbow- I knw wot u mean cos i enjoy plain spaghetti with some sea salt an pepper on! lol. Tasty an cheap aswell xxx

sounds like my kinda meal :winkwink:

today i had omlette with course pepper, salt mixed herbs and 42g motzrella on , it was lovely !


----------



## Claire1

Pasta with beans and cheese is lush!
I've been really good today, even managed to avoid the biscuits at work...quite ironic as I work in a dentist ha ha.
Oh, and I have discovered weetabix chocolate...omg amazing! Do they need to be syned or still heb?


----------



## becs0375

I love weetabix chocolate!!!

AQ, I have missed you all, I got so used to coming on here!!!

I have just eaten a whole punnet of strawberries!! They were yummy!!


----------



## africaqueen

Claire- 2 choc weetabix are a HEB  They are lovely with hot milk! nom nom x

Becs- Glad we are both back on track. I ate lots of strawberries yesterday and discovered a fab sub for cream... quark with sweetener mixed in! yummy x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome back Becs! And well done GA and Pip!! :happydance:

I've been reet naughty today :blush: So I had speed soup for tea to make up for it :haha:


----------



## becs0375

AQ, I love quark!!! I use it loads!!

Kate, speed soup is yummy!!!


----------



## EternalRose

I find quark to be a bit bitter tasting so I use philedelphia instead..

Oh..and hello everyone...:dohh::blush:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive never tasted quark before


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya ER, hows it goin?

I use quark as its syn free an although vile on its own its fab for baking with or using as a topping for fruit 

Kate- How naughty are we talkin?? hehe x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Quite! Not full-on takeaways, but crisps and crackers and things. Though I had a sandwich shortly after coming on here, with white bread and a high-syn sandwich filler... and I started to choke! Like seriously, I almost passed out.

Kaaaarmaaaa :blush:


----------



## becs0375

Kate, today is a new day!!!!

ER, hows things???

I use quark on meringues, like a pavlova, obviously I mix it with sweetner!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls.

Thats a good idea to use it for making pavlova Becs  x



Kate- glad u didnt choke! what a way to go eh? choking on a high syn sandwich ;-) haha x


I am off to work soon and cba at all :-( im shattered and wanna stay in bed. Boooo. haha xxx


----------



## Reedy

Well done on all the fab losses girls x 
Back on it properly as of today I promise x 
Might have to buy some quark & make some syn free fruit meringues - yummy x that should satisfy my sweet tooth x 

Not going shopping till thursday so will think of some recipe ideas & do a meal plan for the week so I definitly stick to plan x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Glad to see you back on it Reedy!

4 and a half off today :happydance:
Buzzin!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

how many syns are in Shape white and dark choc yogs??

xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Kate&Lucas said:


> Glad to see you back on it Reedy!
> 
> 4 and a half off today :happydance:
> Buzzin!

well done xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

anyone know how many syns there are in an easter egg?

Alex is a strange child and dosent like chocolate so we have a few sitting about


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i'm wanting to cook sumthing light for tea but not a jacket spud as i had tht for lunch any ideas? x


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- GO GIRL!!:happydance: That is a amazing loss. well done x

Becky- Not sure of syns in those yogurts sorry. Maybe try having a ham or chicken salad with rice for tea? that's nice an light and filling x

Rainbow- There are LOADS of syns in easter eggs! lol. Standard easter eggs are 26.5 syns per egg. I opt for creme eggs at 8.5 syns i think ? they are a much better option. lol x

Well i have been sorta good all day except for a 4 finger kitkat in work so now i have 10 syns left for tomorrow an thur... lol. I will just manage it.
Other than that i have been a good girl and im looking forward to Fri's WI 

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Thanks ladies!

Becci sorry hun I went to check for you earlier and totally forgot. Are they the Shape 'Delights Dessert'? They're 5.5 syns, or the fat free variety are free, or the greek biopot ones are 3 :)
That's all it has on the site!

Easter eggs are mega yes :nope:
The most shocking I've found is the Famous Names liquers egg... 69 syns!!!! :dohh:

Having chicken and bacon pasta salad for tea, yummy!


----------



## africaqueen

Iv just had bacon, low syn sausage, beans and tomato for tea and it was yummy!
Then i had a tiny bowl of frosties cos was craving something sweet... i am really wanting a glass of red wine but i will not! got a day off tomorrow so planning on doing lots of walking around southport if the weather is ok xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

4lb off this week, 

glad its coming off but disappointed as i weighed myself at the biginning of the week on my scales and today and it said 7 lb loss on mine 

im not going near my scales this week !!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Lea!!

I know exactly what you mean, it's so disheartening. Mine said I'd lost 7lbs too! I've learned to pretty much ignore mine now, I still go on just to see I'm losing 'something' though, lol.


----------



## stacey&bump

Hi I'm staci , just started slimming world last wednesday , loving it , I'm on EE & find it so easy to follow , doesn't even feel life a diet ! I combine my dieting with walking 5 days a week & some crunches 4 days a week , seem to have just piled on the weight after having my daughter 7 mths ago & I'm taking action as I was always so slim :( ! Starting weight : 10st 11lb. 
Goal weight : 9st. I have my first weigh in tomorrow so ill keep you posted , hope I've lost something ! Fingers crossed ! /


----------



## africaqueen

Rainbow- That is a FAB loss! well done! you girls are doin fab this wk! hope fri brings me the 3lb loss i sooo badly want an need  x

Stacey- Welcome and good luck with your diet. Your LO is gorgeous! aaah bless x

Bedtime for me. Up early for a nice day out in Southport with lots of walking involved 

xxx


----------



## stacey&bump

Africaqueen - thank you ! She's 7 mths & a wee blessing :) ! I'm hoping to lose 2 or 3lb today , reli hope I do because I've been really good , here's hoping lol !


----------



## africaqueen

^ Good luck with WI stacey 

I am off work today so off to Southport for the day, shopping and lunch so will try to be good but may have a cheeky glass of wine! haha xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hiya Stacey! Good luck with the weigh in :D

Have fun in Southport Sarah! Lucas is at his dad's today so I'll be sitting around waiting for him to get home.. I have no-one to cuddle 'til then! :(


----------



## EternalRose

I now do my SW online, I signed up for it last week as I get nothing from the groups. Just go and weigh, e.t.c Must start planning my food again, as I did so much better when I was doing that x


----------



## becs0375

Welcome Stacey and good luck!!!

Well done on the losses!!

AQ have a lovely day!!

ER, hows it going for you???

I am finding it much better now I am writing it down again!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

how much does everyone drink, i drink very little im trying to drink more but struggling :(


----------



## becs0375

I think I must have about 6 pints a day!! 

Having SW curry and rice for tea, nom nomnom!!


----------



## stacey&bump

Thanks for the well wishes girls ! Just back from my weigh in & I've lost 5 and a half lb , I'm delighted !! I didn't expect to lose that much so I'm chuffed to bits ! Gotta keep it up this week too !


----------



## becs0375

Well done Stacey!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Stacey! That really is fab x

Becs- 6 pints a day?! AA meeting for you lady!! hahaha. I probs drink around 5 pints in total to fill myself up an clear the skin 

I have been sooo naughty today! lol. Had lunch in southport and ended up having ciabatta with tomatoes for starter, Rice and chicken with salad and pitta for main and a cherry crepe with a scoop ice cream... plus 2 small glasses red wine, then a handful of candy floss and 1 reeces peanut butter cup... so not a fab diet day but a good day anyway. lol. I have made king prawn stir fry for work tomorrow so right back to plan tomorrow and still hoping for that 3lb off by Fri as i did a lot of walking in Southport today xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done stacey xxx

ive never had a recees buttercup before are they nice?


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Wow well done Stacey!! :happydance:

Glad you had a good day Sarah, and it never hurts to stray a little :winkwink:
Lea- Reeses Peanut Buttercups are A-MAZING! Whoever decided to put chocolate and peanut butter together is a legend. I'm gonna have to syn them up now I want some :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Just had WI. Lost 1 shitty pound:cry:
I feel so low this morning. This is not weight loss for vanity or anything, its cos we cant have IVF unless i lose this weight and im so depressed over this loss.
I am going through this hell to just have a chance of getting pregnant and women are poppin out babies all over the world every day without this pressure. I feel like giving up with it all. I really do.:cry:


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Aww AQ it's 1lb closer to target, so just stick with it. Your so nearly there. 

Meal plan for the week ahead and try to loads of speed foods this week. Try to be strict, without starving yourself xx


----------



## stacey&bump

AQ - it might not have been wat u expected but a pound loss is still a loss , just keep up all the excellent work uve been doing & it will pay off ! Good luck and best wishes , ull get there x


----------



## danniemum2be

hi girls just wondering how your finding the diet etc, do u feel like you get enough food or are you constantly hungry? im joining monday, never done SW before only WW so have no idea what its like x x x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Just had WI. Lost 1 shitty pound:cry:
> I feel so low this morning. This is not weight loss for vanity or anything, its cos we cant have IVF unless i lose this weight and im so depressed over this loss.
> I am going through this hell to just have a chance of getting pregnant and women are poppin out babies all over the world every day without this pressure. I feel like giving up with it all. I really do.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry hun. Of course it's still a loss but it must be so disheartening when you're waiting for that weight to come off. You WILL get there and you know it, just let this make you more determined.

Hope you're feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

danniemum2be said:


> hi girls just wondering how your finding the diet etc, do u feel like you get enough food or are you constantly hungry? im joining monday, never done SW before only WW so have no idea what its like x x x

I don't think it's possible to go hungry on SW :lol:
Expect to eat a whole lot more than you do normally! I'm properly stuffed right now :haha:

The difference going from WW is AMAZING, honestly. I did WW last year and I thought it was quite a generous diet.. it's got nothing on this! Do you know who your SW group leader is? I looove mine she's fab and gets you so motivated, and you can always text/call her if you need advice or a kick up the bum or whatever.

Another thing I hear a lot in group is that it's much friendlier. A lot of the ladies in the group I go to went to Weight Watchers meetings and talk about the hostility - I never went to meetings but at SW there's none of that! No bitchiness, no getting shouted at if you have a gain.

But yeah it's a MUCH easier diet to follow anyways. Good luck with it! Let us know how you get on :D


----------



## lucylu79

Hay all, I lost 3lb last week (2nd week) and i've just been invited to a hen do. Its in 7 weeks :wacko:

Any tips to keep the weight loss over 1lb a week? I was thinking up the super speed foods??

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done on the loss Lucylu! You could deffo give sticking to more speed/super speed foods a go. Maybe lower your syns for a bit?


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Get some exercise in too. Just don't be tempted to starve your self to get there.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Feeling a little better about things. Sometimes i really let everything get to me.
Went and bought some water tablets yesterday as i do suffer from a bloated feeling and puffy ankles with sitting down a lot in work so it could be water retention stopping me from losing a extra 1lb or 2 a wk so will see how that goes. Also i do drink a lot of diet coke and diet 7up so going to reduce that to reduce bloating and see how it goes. I have started using the stairs in work too and im on the 4th floor and go up and down about 6 times a day so that will help a little. I am *hoping* to lose 3lb this wk but not getting geared up for it to be so disappointed again.

How is everyone doing? good wkend so far? xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I finally got the wii set up last night but then was bad today and went out for dinner had meatballs followed by apple pie. Was yummy, but very naughty.

Promise I'll try be extra good tomorrow even though it's my birthday.


----------



## babydevil1989

What are super speed foods x


----------



## africaqueen

babydevil1989 said:


> What are super speed foods x

Foods that cause a faster weight loss as they are certain foods that keep you fuller for longer overall and have a high fibre content etc. They are listed in your sw books with ss next to them xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

Cool thanku x


----------



## babydevil1989

I have just looked up colmans chicken chasseur packet as 6.5 points but do i count it as 6.5 or do i split it between 4 as its for the whole packet x


----------



## ames_x

Hi girls, wondering if someone can help me out... Im going to harvester tonight with oh and his family, isthere an eating out guide like ww with sw? I get weighed at 5 and will ask then but i ideally wanna know what im ordering before i go lol x


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Totally gutted somehow I put on half a pound this week. I know it's bot a lot but still gutted. Going back to my food diary this week make sure I'm keeping a note of my syns and not missing out anything. 

My wonderful husband bought me zumba for the wii and kettlebells for my birthday though so will be getting stuck into them.


----------



## becs0375

I have lost 3lbs this week, just eating healthy and exercising!!


----------



## africaqueen

GA- You will soon lose that half a lb ;-) nice dh to buy u those things! 

Becs- WELL DONE you!! That is fab x

I have been crap today! there is a buffet in work tomorrow too to celebrate the new canteen opening and there is even a cake! aaah. I will take it easy and be extra good wed cos thur is my 30th and fri my party so lots of food an drink! lol xxx


----------



## becs0375

AQ, how you feeling now?? Are you more positive??


----------



## africaqueen

Becs- I am feeling a little more positive thank you. Had a crap diet day yesterday tho as i was in such a gloomy mood. Feeling better today and i cnt wait for my Birthday but all involves food an drink! lol. Will deffo be able to concentrate on plan much better from saturday onwards  We have our Patient info evening for the start of our IVF on tuesday so hoping to start actual treatment around July! cnt wait and what a incentive to finally lose this weight xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls , its my second weigh in tonight !!

well done on the 3lb becs !!!

anyone know how many syns in cough medicine etc? my throat is really sore i can barely talk !


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done Becs!

Lea there's no syns in medication :flower:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

2 1/2 off :happydance:

we had taster session in class i got the recipies for the most amazing

cocacola chicken
roulade
strawberry mousse

if anyone interested


----------



## becs0375

Well done Rainbow!!!


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well done xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Rainbow!!

Had WI early this wk(usually a fri) as its my Birthday tomorrow and im going out for meal an drinks an my party fri
I met my mini target and i have lost 3lb so far this wk!! so i am now 14.9 and my BMI actually is 30 something!! yaaaay!
Didnt expect it cos did have some treats in work yesterday etc, but i have been taking water tablets so think it was a lot of water retention holding me back.
I have noe lost 51lbs in total! Eeeek that seems a lot now! 

xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Way to go AQ not long to go now to meet your target


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done xxxxxxx


----------



## mummy_a

Can i join to? 

I have been reading this entire thread, yes really. Have been thinking about joining slimming world for the last few days and decided that I will go to the group tonight. It was a bit difficult to find time to go to a group with two small children and a husband who works long hours and irregular days, but should be sorted now. :)

I kinda piled up weight from the age of about 18 and never really lost any of it. Than had two children and used it as an excuse to eat anything I wanted. At the moment on the wii I am 15st11 as from this morning. I would like to get to about 10 st. My mini goal is to loose at least 1 st within the first 3 months (I got a wedding to go to and would love to fit in a nice dress which is just to small) And another goal which I am not sure if feasible would be to get to 13st by the end of the year. (means loosing between 1 and 2lbs a week from now on) Would love to be a size 14 or even a 12, so that is 2 to 3 dress sizes smaller. I think than I will be a lot more happy with my own body and weight than I am now. 

I printed out a lot of recipes, planned all the meals from saturday. (still need to empty the fridge) got some lovely ideas for diners. Even oh is really looking forward to trying some new recipes. Hopefully my eldest will enjoy it all too, but don't think I will have much problems there cause at the moment he is eating everything in front of him. Of course exercise needs to be done as well, so I took the wii from the loft and am starting to do some steps on it. It is not much, but I can do whilst watching tv and that way you kinda forget what you are doing. Of course I also take the double pushchair out on occasions for a walk, have decided to walk more and leave the car at home when I can. Not having planned much more, however I am hoping that my overal fitness improves a bit so I actually enjoy walking more and be able to do it longer. :)


----------



## SmileyShazza

x-Rainbow-x said:


> 2 1/2 off :happydance:
> 
> we had taster session in class i got the recipies for the most amazing
> 
> cocacola chicken
> roulade
> strawberry mousse
> 
> if anyone interested

Would be interested in all of those :)

I haven't lost anything this week, stayed the same which considering how much crap I ate and drank last weekend is a bloody miracle! I really need to get my SW head screwed back on now as I just went completely off the rails over the weekend and am so fed up with myself :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

SmileyShazza said:


> x-Rainbow-x said:
> 
> 
> 2 1/2 off :happydance:
> 
> we had taster session in class i got the recipies for the most amazing
> 
> cocacola chicken
> roulade
> strawberry mousse
> 
> if anyone interested
> 
> Would be interested in all of those :)
> 
> I haven't lost anything this week, stayed the same which considering how much crap I ate and drank last weekend is a bloody miracle! I really need to get my SW head screwed back on now as I just went completely off the rails over the weekend and am so fed up with myself :dohh:Click to expand...

Typing this out with two screaming kiddies beside me so scuse the spelling mistakes haha

*Strawberry Mousse (2 syns)*


2 Strawberry Mullerlights
2 egg whites
1 sachet of sugar free jelly
1 tub of quark
4tbs sweetner
chopped strawberrys (optional)


Make Jelly with 1/4 pint boiling water, 
mix quark with yogurt
whisk egg whites with sweetner
Mix jelly into yogurt mix
add chopped fruit
fold in egg whites
Pour in bowl
chil untill set


*Coke Chicken *

Diced chicken
2tsp tomatoe puree (1 syn)
1tsp 5 spice
1tbs soy sauce
1 can of diet coke


Seal chicken in fry light
mix remaining ingredients
add to chicken
boil gently untill most the liquid has evapourated
serve


*Raspberry Roulade 1/2 syn
*

4 eggs seperated
1tsp baking powder
1tsp vanilla essence
5 tbs sweetner
2 tubs quark
raspberrys


Mix egg yolks with baking powder, vanilla, 4tbs sweetner , half tub quark
whisk egg whites
fold into yolk mix
spread onto lined swiss roll tray
bake in oven 170 degrees for 15 mins
mix remaining quark and sweetner
spread over cooled cake
sprinkle with strawberrys
gently roll


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Mummy_ A those targets are more than achievable. You may even find you loose a lot more in that time

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome mummya xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

mummy_a said:


> Can i join to?
> 
> I have been reading this entire thread, yes really. Have been thinking about joining slimming world for the last few days and decided that I will go to the group tonight. It was a bit difficult to find time to go to a group with two small children and a husband who works long hours and irregular days, but should be sorted now. :)
> 
> I kinda piled up weight from the age of about 18 and never really lost any of it. Than had two children and used it as an excuse to eat anything I wanted. At the moment on the wii I am 15st11 as from this morning. I would like to get to about 10 st. My mini goal is to loose at least 1 st within the first 3 months (I got a wedding to go to and would love to fit in a nice dress which is just to small) And another goal which I am not sure if feasible would be to get to 13st by the end of the year. (means loosing between 1 and 2lbs a week from now on) Would love to be a size 14 or even a 12, so that is 2 to 3 dress sizes smaller. I think than I will be a lot more happy with my own body and weight than I am now.
> 
> I printed out a lot of recipes, planned all the meals from saturday. (still need to empty the fridge) got some lovely ideas for diners. Even oh is really looking forward to trying some new recipes. Hopefully my eldest will enjoy it all too, but don't think I will have much problems there cause at the moment he is eating everything in front of him. Of course exercise needs to be done as well, so I took the wii from the loft and am starting to do some steps on it. It is not much, but I can do whilst watching tv and that way you kinda forget what you are doing. Of course I also take the double pushchair out on occasions for a walk, have decided to walk more and leave the car at home when I can. Not having planned much more, however I am hoping that my overal fitness improves a bit so I actually enjoy walking more and be able to do it longer. :)

:hi: xx


----------



## EternalRose

Welcome mummy_a!

I thought this group wasnt getting any updates, but my fat fingers deleted the thread from my subscriptions on my iphone!:dohh:

Well done AQ!! I have told you before but you are an inspiration to me. I havent lost or gained any....I have been on and off, but I need to get this show back on the road now..:nope:


----------



## EternalRose

x-Rainbow-x said:


> 2 1/2 off :happydance:
> 
> we had taster session in class i got the recipies for the most amazing
> 
> cocacola chicken
> roulade
> strawberry mousse
> 
> if anyone interested

Well done hun! :happydance:


----------



## Fizzypink

can i join here ?
started sw 5th may 
wk 1 -3lbs
wk 2 -3lbs and sotw


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to the new girls 

Mon- Thank u so much. You will get there for sure and u are gorgeous anyways ;-)

Well girls i am now 30!! Aaaah. I have had pan au chocolat for brekky with champers and oj so a good naughty start to the days celebrations! haha. Going to the red hot buffet with my dad for lunch and a few drinks in liverpool then drinks with mum later(she is not fit enough for liverpool) and then tomorrow is my party so cnt wait! fun times! just woke up to 50 pairs of shoes from Italy from MIL too(more stock for our forthcoming boutique, which is in the pipeline hopefully by the new year) so very happy sorting through the shoes! fab for my shoe fetish! haha xxxx


----------



## mummy_a

Just done the shopping for a meal planned week for slimming world and we spend nearly twice as much. (must say we did buy a big bag of rice and nappies, so not all the fault of a new diet) Made my first sw meal tonight for oh and son and they liked it. (started on a red day today) Made chips with a burger. chips where sins but I like some chips with burgers. Turned out quite alright. Got loads of fruit and veg in house as well and of course muller lights. Looking forward to some of the recipes. 

Also walked to playgroup instead of taking the car and that was 1.7 miles, took me about 35 minutes with the double pushchair. And later walked to the shops whilst oh took the car to take the shopping home. So tonight I am gonna rest and not try to do some exercise. 

Really hope it starts with a nice weight loss, really could use some good news. I did loose about 5 pounds in two weeks before joining slimming world, but was still having the odd mars bar. Now I cut those out completely and gonna focus on cucumber and melon snacks. I love those, especially in the warmer weather which it has been.


----------



## bump_wanted

Oh ladies im so nervous im starting slimming world in half an hour i could be sick!

Wish me luck xx


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls, started slimming world this afternoon at half 12 and have stuck to it all afternoon and im honestly stuffed!!! im doing the extra easy choices plan. i did the Ricotta stuffed chicken for tea sith SW chips, followed by SW chocolate mousse and an hour and a half later and im still full! gotta say im loving it! never seemed full on weight watchers!! x x x


----------



## bump_wanted

Well i joined!! 
My starting weight was 12stone 9.5 :blush:
my target is 9st 7
First goal 11st 5.5

The plan looks easy im gonna do the extra easy. I had already had dinner so im waiting til tomorrow to get my teeth stuck in i hope its as easy as it seems.

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## stacey&bump

Had my second wi yesterday & lost 2 and a half pound that's 8 pound in total , I'm so thrilled ! Just wonderin wen ill start to notice a difference in my clothes , I feel my jeans are looser on my legs bt not the waist yet :( !


----------



## bump_wanted

Well done!! Id be made up if i lost that much xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Welcome to all you new ladies. How much are you all aiming to lose?


----------



## bump_wanted

Hi GA im aiming to lose about 3 stone (and a wee bit if im lucky). How long have you been doing SW? Xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Welcome new ladies! :happydance:

Well done Lea and Stacey! :D

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARAH!! :wohoo:
Hope you've had a fab day hun!

(I haven't been in here at all lately as I've been a very very naughty lady! I'm going to kick myself up the bum tomorrow and I'll be back doing everyone's head in as per :))


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Fizzypink said:


> can i join here ?
> started sw 5th may
> wk 1 -3lbs
> wk 2 -3lbs and sotw

:hi: well done on the 6lb loss nearly at your 1/2 stone award :happydance:



danniemum2be said:


> hey girls, started slimming world this afternoon at half 12 and have stuck to it all afternoon and im honestly stuffed!!! im doing the extra easy choices plan. i did the Ricotta stuffed chicken for tea sith SW chips, followed by SW chocolate mousse and an hour and a half later and im still full! gotta say im loving it! never seemed full on weight watchers!! x x x

that sounds really yummy!............i didnt like ww at all 



bump_wanted said:


> Well i joined!!
> My starting weight was 12stone 9.5 :blush:
> my target is 9st 7
> First goal 11st 5.5
> 
> The plan looks easy im gonna do the extra easy. I had already had dinner so im waiting til tomorrow to get my teeth stuck in i hope its as easy as it seems.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx

yey well done, did you enjoy your first class?



stacey&bump said:


> Had my second wi yesterday & lost 2 and a half pound that's 8 pound in total , I'm so thrilled ! Just wonderin wen ill start to notice a difference in my clothes , I feel my jeans are looser on my legs bt not the waist yet :( !

well done , i cant wait till i start to notice the difference



GlasgowAngel said:


> Welcome to all you new ladies. How much are you all aiming to lose?

my first goal is to lose 4 st 2lb (lowest ive ever been) but my ultimate goal is to lose 100lb


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Been doing it about 7 weeks so not too long. Just started getting right back into my fitness too so hitting the gym, doing buggy fit, wii fit, Zumba on the wii, kettlebells and back teaching pole. So really going for it.

Want to lose about 4 stone in total


----------



## africaqueen

A huge thank you to Kate to be the only one on this thread to wish me a happy birthday xx means a lot Kate. Thank u xxxx


----------



## mummy_a

I want to loose about 5st and 11 pounds, but it might be more when I get there. So 81 pounds. Before joining slimming world I already lost 4 pounds in a week, so hopefully slimming world will make me stick to it. Planning on getting a countdown for either 6 or 12 weeks, not decided yet. Really think I have to stay with it for at least 12 weeks anyway, but am worried it is just not for me and not loosing anything and still paying. :S

I am sorry AQ for missing your birthday. I do hope you had a nice day.


----------



## becs0375

AQ, have a fab party!!! Being 30 is great, I love it!!! Have a lovely day xxx

Welcome new ladies, and well done on the losses!!!

Finally the weekend!!! What are we all up to? We are off to the beach tomorrow and Sunday we have a tea party!! Hope is keeping me on my toes now she is crawling, eyes up my bum spring to mind!!!!


----------



## bump_wanted

GlasgowAngel said:


> Been doing it about 7 weeks so not too long. Just started getting right back into my fitness too so hitting the gym, doing buggy fit, wii fit, Zumba on the wii, kettlebells and back teaching pole. So really going for it.
> 
> Want to lose about 4 stone in total

O where abouts do you do buggy fit? I really need to exercise ive never been a fan but having a baby changes your body so much i really think ill have no option but to! 

Rainbows i loved the class everyone was so friendly some great sucess stories too one lady has lost 7stone in a year!! 

Thanks for the welcome ladies xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Hope you had a lovely day AQ xxxxx :kiss: :cake: (syn free obv )


----------



## bump_wanted

Happy belated birthday AQ xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Ano im flooding this thread and im sorry but just wondering do you guys find this an expensive diet? We usually spend about £45 a week on shopping shpuld this still be ok for the 3 of us? We will mostly be eating the same stuff ollie will be slightly different but thats not a problem xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we find it alot more expensive weekly shop wise with the zillions of muller lights and things but we dont have take aways now which are £20 each so i guess swings and roundabouts for us really xxx


----------



## stacey&bump

Hope ur birthday was a great one AQ , sorry I don't get on this much :( ! Everyone is doing so well & I'm amazed at the amount of excercise ur all doing ! Hats off !! I'm just walking , 4 miles every night but I don't get sitting during the day , running around cleaning & looking after my daughter !


----------



## danniemum2be

i want to lose 6 stone :( im just cooking the tomato and mushroom pasta from the SW menu for Maisie, she loves pasta dishes, then when shes in bed im going to make myself either the spaghetti bol or the chicken curry. im loving all this cooking im doing at the moment!! x x


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.
Thanks for Birthday wishes xx

I am so bloody hungover today! lol. Diet has been out the window the past 3 days so bang back on it tomorrow 
Went to the red hot buffet on my actual birthday and then had cocktails, then drank a lot that night with a few friends... then last night was my party so had bday cake an lots of wine and today had maccies brekky, bday cake an chippy tea tonight.... cos feelin so rough! lol. Had a great few days but time to get focused again tomorrow as i want to of lost 2lb by fri's WI  

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I've lost another 2.5lbs this week. So really pleased with that. Been misbehaving today, but had that planned all week. 

I was supposed to be doing an aerial arts workshop today (trapeze, silks and acrobalance) but it was postponed to next month so decided on Monday we would just go shopping and for lunch instead. SonI decided I'd have the say off.

How was your party AQ?


----------



## stacey&bump

Sounds like u had a lovely time AQ , we all need our bad days and it was ur bday so well deserved hun ! I've been bad the last 2 days too had nan bread with dinner last night , had chips and sausage frm a cafe 2 days ago :( ! Woooops , time to get back on track !!


----------



## africaqueen

GA- My party was great thanks  but drank a ton of wine etc so was very greedy! lol. I am still feelin bit rough today! lmao.

Stacey- Ah u will be ok hun. we all need a blow out now an again right? ;-)

Hiya to Kate, Becs, Jac, ER and all the girls. Im lyin in bed eating egg on toast an drinkin tea. I am planning a very lazy Sunday! haha xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

GA well done ill be so pleased if i loose 2.5lbs

AQ sounds like you had a fab time!!

Dannie im loving this cooking too i didnt even know i could cook tbh but ive had no major disasters yet (touch wood)

Stacey hope you got back on track, the lack of bread is hard for me tho but nann bread nmmmm least you were naughty for something worth it!!

Today ive had fruit chicken noodle soup and ive got chilli cooking gotta love this diet xx


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!!

AQ sounds like you had a blast!!!

GA, well done you!!

Stacey, yummy naan bread!!!

I have lost 3lbs this week, really pleased with myself!!!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies is this thread still acttive? I would like to join. I have been doing SW for 3 weeks now and love it. Next weigh in tomorrow.
I agree my shopping bill has nearly doubled lol


----------



## africaqueen

Becs- WELL DONE! x

jms- Yep we are very active! lol. Welcome and good luck x

Hope everyone else is doing ok? i have been naughty an just ate my last 3 chocs that were left in the box... made syn free chorizo with rice and sauce for work tomorrow tho and i bought lots of strawberries, blueberries and raspberries today 
If i lose 1lb by fri i will be happy with that but hoping for 2lb  xxx


----------



## jms895

I am hoping for 2 pound tomorrow but had a bit of a meltdown at a buffet christening Sunday so maybe just a pound :haha:


----------



## becs0375

AQ, you have to be naughty sometimes!!!


----------



## danniemum2be

ahhhhh girls :cry: ive done so well all week then tonight i had donner meat and chips and a can of full fat coke :nope: we went to SIL's and they were ordering takeaways i didnt even enjoy it and i have my weigh in thursday! dreading it now x x


----------



## Pink Flowers

hey ladies, havent been on here for a while, i havent WI for a while, but i have a feeling ti will be STS... although i have been working out and my trousers are getting too big wooop!! :D


----------



## africaqueen

Becs- My naughty moments seem to be more "often" than sometimes lately ;-) lmao x

Dannie-If u have been good other than that lil splurge, im sure u will be fine x

Pink flowers- Welcome back x

Well girls we have our IVF info evening later on and im sooo excited! we will get all the consent forms and blood test forms and have our pics taken etc so the ball really starts rolling today! yaaaay xxx


----------



## becs0375

AQ, thats so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

I stayed the same this morning :( I cant understand why as 2 days ago I had lost 2 pound :shrug: gutted! :(


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh my days ladies I've missed you all!!!!!!!
I've been SO bad lately and I tend to neglect this thread when I'm naughty because I feel too guilty :blush:
BUT well I'm back now and determined :D Hope everyone is doing well!! I'm gonna go catching up in a min :D

Hiya jms! And anyone else I might've missed. Yep we're very active (when being good haha) - welcome in!

Sarah!! Oh my days that has flown! GOOD LUCK for tonight, ooh you must be buzzing let us know how it goes :D:D

Ahhhh so glad to be back :happydance:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Dannie - :hugs:don't go worrying about one takeaway hun! Honestly, the amount of takeaways I've had the past two weeks isn't even funny :lol: and I still managed to shift a pound! As long as you pull it back in other ways it shouldn't affect your weight loss too much :)

Jms - do you go to meetings? I always find my weight is different at home to the SW scales. Also the time of day aswell. I refuse to eat or drink a thing before group incase it reflects on the scales :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Glad your back Kate ;-)

Yes time has flown by! Will have a while to wait to start the cycle but hopefully by end of summer once all tests are done 

I have been a lil naughty the past few days but back on plan now. Just went butchers before an stocked up on syn free sausages and burgers  xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hope you enjoy tonight AQ

ive been AWOL my facebook page has been going mad over the last few days so ive been busy

i am a bit dissapointed, ive been on my scales today (i know tell me off !!) and ive stayed the same, and I PROMISE i have been 100% since i started !!

so weigh in is tonight, i just hope i manage 1/2 at least on their scales to get my half stone award !!


----------



## mummy_a

I have my first weigh in tomorrow evening and am quite nervous. According to the wii I lost about 5 pounds, and the scales last week measured me less than the wii, so I hope this week that is the case as well. :) Have been quite good this week, almost had no sins but didn;t feel like them. Have been eating loads of fruit (melon, apple and banana) with loads of healthy extras because of breastfeeding. :) Have been quite active this week and have done something everyday from between 30 min to an hour and a half. Mainly walking and wii fit plus. 

Really hope I have lost a good amount it will make me more motivated for next week. Had some nice recipes this week which I will try again at some point. (chili chicken and chicken, bacon and leak cassorole) 

Got to run now because of the children, but will report back tomorrow after weigh in.


----------



## daniandbaby

Hi girls

hope everyone doing ok

I have been missing for a while, went on holiday. Gained 5lb in a month, feel ok about it as it should have been more lol

I went back to group last night as i feel i do better at group.

Bought zumba on the wii, so back with a full vengeance.

Breakfast
2 weetabix heb and hea milk

Lunch 2 boiled egg, tomato, beetroot and cucumber

Dinner 2x chicken thigh, onion, tomato, ketchup (syned), broccoli 

snaCK, Peach and strawberries


----------



## danniemum2be

Hope all goes well tonight AQ!

i daren't step on my scales theyre crap and always puts half a stone on me haha! so i would only have a panic attack if i did!! ive not eaten too much today as weve got no food in and OH was working all day so couldnt take me to tesco, so i have a delivery coming in the morning instead.
Ive done loads of walking though (well for me) i took the puppy on her first walk, was a bit of a struggle with a pram as well then i came back and walked upto the co-op which is about 1 10-15 minute walk there and then 10-15 mins back but it always kills me as its up hill the whole way there! and im going to do 15 minutes of zumba dvds tonight too :D weigh in thursday afternoon i sooo hope ive lost a good amount! x x


----------



## Pink Flowers

i lost another pound even tho i havent been sticking to the diet for 2 weeks!!


----------



## jms895

Well done!

Nope I dont go group but weigh Tues am every week and sts. But Tues I had lost 2 pound :wacko:

I just had fish chips and peas from the chippy as its treat night but now I am so pissed off with myself :nope: :cry:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just got back 

3 off :happydance: 9 1/2 in total 

i won raffle loads of free food and have a t shirt they have organised a mile walk on sunday

im eating celery, cuculmber , a bit extra breadblush:it is tuesday afterall) and have 2 shape zero yogurts and a kitkat for after :munch:


----------



## danniemum2be

well done Rainbow!!!!! 

Ive just done 20 mins of my Zumba dvd and am officially dead!!! x


----------



## daniandbaby

how do u find zumba? Do u do it on the wii? I do it on the wii, just done 20 min today, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all doing well. Sorry I didnt get to know you all that well...I'm a bit of a stalker ha ha, but I got my BFP on saturday so wont be following this thread so much. But just wanted to thank everyone for there advise and recipe ideas. I'm gonna continue to cook some sw meals in hope to not put on too much weight.
As far as im aware you can still follow sw whilst preggers...is that right?

Hope you all continue to do so well, esp you A-queen...absolutely fantastic loss! True inspiration and determination, best of luck with everything xx


----------



## jms895

Well done Rainbow! :D


----------



## danniemum2be

No i have the zumba dvd kit with the toning sticks, i think its fab im just really slow at learning the moves haha xx


----------



## jms895

I need to start Zumba! :D


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i would love to do zumba and stuff on the wii again but im above the weight limit at the mo :blush:


----------



## bump_wanted

Congrats clare!!! Thats lovely news.

Well done on the weight loss everyone xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you are all doing well. Sorry I didnt get to know you all that well...I'm a bit of a stalker ha ha, but I got my BFP on saturday so wont be following this thread so much. But just wanted to thank everyone for there advise and recipe ideas. I'm gonna continue to cook some sw meals in hope to not put on too much weight.
> As far as im aware you can still follow sw whilst preggers...is that right?
> 
> Hope you all continue to do so well, esp you A-queen...absolutely fantastic loss! True inspiration and determination, best of luck with everything xx

congratulations xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel sick ive done nothing but eat since i came in

had 
celery
cucumber
shape zero x2
ww bread (about 6 slices :blush:)
omlette with motzrella more bread
and a kitkat
:sick:


----------



## jms895

Rainbow at least it was all SW friendly stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Rainbow - I didn't think there was a weight limit for the Zumba? I know there Is one on wii fit because you use the balance board, but would hve thought the Zumba would be fine as you don't use that.

AQ - how did you get on? Hope it all went well xx

I'm having a bad week on slimming world as Lewis isn't well so not had time to go shopping or do much cooking. Trying to at least Sts this week as I don't expect any losses


----------



## daniandbaby

i do the zumba not on the wii fit and there no weight limit x

have a slimtastic day girls!! :D


----------



## danniemum2be

woohoo our food shop has just been delivered after having no food in yesterday so while maisie was having her brekkie i had bacon, egg mushrooms and beans and a biiiig cuppa tea! yummmmy and zero syns! Gotta love slimming world!! x


----------



## jms895

I am cooking a lentil, chicken and sweet potato curry tonight from scratch! Wish me luck.... its my first green day. I have been doing extra easy from the start x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Oh that sounds lovely! Can I come round for tea? :lol:

I was gonna make lamb stuffed peppers but I can't be bothered going out to buy the food so I'll probably have my fail-safe fruity cous cous :blush:


----------



## jms895

I wish I liked cous cous.

I am really struggling to eat all the HEXs as I am BF. 8 HEX on a green and red day is taking the p**S! I cant do it!


----------



## danniemum2be

does anyone know if theres any syns in seafood sticks? im on the extra easy plan x x


----------



## bump_wanted

I love cous cous but i couldnt find it in asda where'd you get it kate??

Ooo my first weigh in tomorrow im scared!! I dont feel any lighter xx


----------



## danniemum2be

its my first weigh in too! i hope ive lost a good amount i really have tried this week. im just making sausage and mash for me and maisie and then a curly wurly for later, first bit of chocolate in a week, bet its gone in seconds!! x x


----------



## africaqueen

CONGRATS Claire!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: wishing u a happy and healthy 9mths and hope u keep us updated from time to time:winkwink:

Pink flowers and Rainbow- VERY well done ladies!:thumbup:

GA- It went really well and was very informative and dh never fell asleep and even questioned how much folic acid i was taking so result!:haha:
We just got to listen to the Dr and a embryologist and nurse etc and got TONS of legal forms to fill out and forms for blood tests etc. I go and have mine tomorrow cos its cd2 and dh goes on 8th June for SA and bloods. When the results are in they will send us a consultant appt to discuss when treatment can officially begin so a lot more waiting yet:wacko: x

Hi to Kate and everyone else.

AF is kicking my arse again and iv been ill an in pain all day in work so been comfort eating :-( i am not going to WI this fri but will do next fri when im not retaining water and iv not been so greedy:blush: xxx


----------



## Claire1

africaqueen said:


> CONGRATS Claire!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: wishing u a happy and healthy 9mths and hope u keep us updated from time to time:winkwink:
> 
> Pink flowers and Rainbow- VERY well done ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> GA- It went really well and was very informative and dh never fell asleep and even questioned how much folic acid i was taking so result!:haha:
> We just got to listen to the Dr and a embryologist and nurse etc and got TONS of legal forms to fill out and forms for blood tests etc. I go and have mine tomorrow cos its cd2 and dh goes on 8th June for SA and bloods. When the results are in they will send us a consultant appt to discuss when treatment can officially begin so a lot more waiting yet:wacko: x
> 
> Hi to Kate and everyone else.
> 
> AF is kicking my arse again and iv been ill an in pain all day in work so been comfort eating :-( i am not going to WI this fri but will do next fri when im not retaining water and iv not been so greedy:blush: xxx

Thank you, I'll pop by and update sometimes. Want to keep an eye on yoyr loss and fertility treatment! You've done amazingly well! Good luck with everything, hope you get what you want very soon xxxx


----------



## jms895

Dannie - seafood sticks are free on extra easy and red!

Good luck with weigh ins peeps!


----------



## mummy_a

Back from weigh in and lost 5lbs. Really pleased with that. Now I just have to be just as good next week and than hopefully have another fantastic weight loss. Hope to get at least 3 pounds, than I am over my half a stone. Hope you girls are doing as well this week as well!


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done Mummy_a thats fab!!! x x


----------



## daniandbaby

well done mummy a


----------



## africaqueen

Claire- Thank u for such lovely msg xx

Mummy-a, well done! That is a AMAZING loss x

Well girls i have just had a couple biccies with my cuppa... an im starvin but not well enough to cook so will just have some fruit cos need something refreshing xxx


----------



## lucylu79

I know I shouldn't be but i'm gutted at my 1lb loss last night!!!:cry:

I had what I would call a great week! I am still BF so I had the Extra Healthy Extras and i'm wondering if its that, simply because I have the full allowance and I BF and FF so I'm goin to go bk to just 1 each (I do EE)

I started on 70 sins for the week and counted down, by yest I was only at 50 so even if I shouldn't of had the extra HE's I would of had the sins left for some.

I'm just gutted as i'm off on a caravan holiday this weekend and although i've prepared I just wanted to feel ok with a small gain or stay the same.

Boo Hoo.


----------



## jms895

Lucy :hugs: last week I stayed the same.... I used SOME of my HEXs on EE but decided this week am having the full allowance of 6 or 8 depending on which day it is. This may help the weight loss. Though I am struggling eating them all.
Seeing as I STS last week I really really want a 3 loss this week.
Mummy a - thats fab!


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Amazing loss Mummy-A well done.


----------



## mummy_a

lucylu79 said:


> I know I shouldn't be but i'm gutted at my 1lb loss last night!!!:cry:
> 
> I had what I would call a great week! I am still BF so I had the Extra Healthy Extras and i'm wondering if its that, simply because I have the full allowance and I BF and FF so I'm goin to go bk to just 1 each (I do EE)

I am bf and struggling to get everything eaten. I now have about 2 or 3 Healthy extra's from the A list and about 1 or 2 from the B list. (mostly bread for a sandwhich) However I only use sins for butter on bread, can't do without that, so have hardly used any sins, maybe 15 in the whole week. 

I just go by my appetite, if I am not hungry I am not eating and if I am pekish I eat some babybell to get some healthy extra's in. However I am not trying to fill it all, cause than I just feel I am overeating. 

They do say 4 healthy extra's if you breastfeed completely and slightly less if combined feeding (either ff or weaning) so maybe cutting some of them down and replacing them with super free food will help loose more? 

On the other hand a loss is a loss. And you should be proud of that! With every pound off, you get one pound closer to your goal.


----------



## bump_wanted

Well done mummy a!!

Lucylu im keeping my fingers crossed i loose a pound you should be proud of yourself hun a pound is a decent amount in a week xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Well done ladies :D

And congrats Claire!! :happydance:Hope all goes well :)

My little stink isn't well atm so I haven't been on a lot. And I just got some bad news so I'm wanting to get a bottle of wine and a whole load of chocolate... but I won't! :lol: Need to get those lbs off.

Hope everyone is doing good! Lucylu - :hugs: Do you go to meetings? If you fill in a food diary your group leader could have a little look and go through it with you see what's stopping a big loss :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Had my first weigh in today! Lost 4 pound! quite pleased with that as im still having loads of syns and eaven had a cheat day where i had a kebab! have been quite naughty tonight though but str8 back on it tomorrow!! x


----------



## africaqueen

Lucylu- Yep get ur leader to check thru ur food diary and im sure u will have a loss next wk

Kate- aww hope bubs is better soon and that the bad news was not too bad x

Dannie- WELL DONE! that is a fab loss! x

I have been a nightmare today! af was mega heavy and painful and had to have my blood tests done an then work so was wanting comfort and had some biccies with a cuppa tea and some of my dads diary milk bar.... bang on plan tomorrow tho as i want to weigh 14.6 by next fri! im determined!  xxx


----------



## becs0375

AQ, I am also suffering with AF!!!


----------



## bump_wanted

Kate hope lucas is better soon..and :hugs: for your bad news

Danni well done!!! 

Aq & becs sorry af is being a witch!!

My first weigh in was tonight i lost 3.5lbs so im very pleased xx


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done on your weight loss bump_wanted!! x x


----------



## jms895

Well done bump-wanted and Dannie! :D

I resisted tempation tonight and ate 4 satsumas whilst my OH and his bro ate a full pack of choccie digestives :sulk:


----------



## danniemum2be

this online thing is driving me mad now! i got given my card and pin when i signed up and tried to register online and it said i was using an old card so emailed my leader, she said shed give me a new one this week, so when i went today she checked it and said it was the wrong pin so gave me another, and its still not worked arghhhh! x


----------



## mummy_a

Well done to both bump-wanted and Dannie!


----------



## africaqueen

Becs- Its rubbish isnt it?! hope i get a 9mth break soon! lol x

Bump wanted- WELL DONE! fab loss x

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

jms895 said:


> Well done bump-wanted and Dannie! :D
> 
> I resisted tempation tonight and ate 4 satsumas whilst my OH and his bro ate a full pack of choccie digestives :sulk:

Good on you!! :happydance:

Bump_wanted and dannie - well done!! Brilliant losses :D


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Well rather than cheat i just had WI and i have STS which is hardly suprising seein as i have been greedy an AF is here. lol. My aim is to lose 3lb by next Fri's WI 

Thank god its fri! in work soon an then off for 3 days. love bank hols! lol xxx

xxx


----------



## jms895

AQ STS is better than a gain! xx


----------



## bump_wanted

AQ you done fab to STS this week considering your celebrations and AF well done! Xx


----------



## danniemum2be

well done on STS AQ!!!! x x


----------



## africaqueen

I was bloody shocked to of STS to be honest! I was bracing myself for a 2lb gain! lol.
Those water tablets must be helping me a bit 

I deffo wanna see a loss by next Fri tho, so im on the right track 
xxx


----------



## mummy_a

Good to stay the same after the week you had AQ, hope next week will be a nice big loss again. 

I went to chessington yesterday and was prepared with packed lunch, extra cucumber, apples, banana's. We stayed a bit longer though and ended up giving the kids diner there which was fried chicken and chips. DS didn't eat half of it and it was a waste to throw away so I ate his chips and part of his chicken. (tried to only eat the inside and not the breadcrumbs fried bit on the outside to be a bit more healthy) 

So for the rest I need to be extra good, so have decided to only eat free foods and extra free foods today. Loads of melon, cucumber and apple, with some yoghurt. Beef stroganoff for diner today which should be syn free. :)


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well 1.albs off. Really pleased as not stuck to plan at all this week or been to the gym etc with Lewis being I'll and now me too.


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

mummy a- Chessington sounds fab and im sure a little bit of fried chicken wont do anything. Look at the greedy wkend i had and i STS ;-) lol.

GA- Well done 

Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all enjoying the bh wkend so far?

I am lying in bed eating strawberries and drinking coffee. lol. I plan to get on the wii fit for 20 mins later, even tho af is still rather bad as i feel like i need to do some exercise. 
Hope the rain stays off tomorrow as i want to go for a walk too xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Just a quick one girls- Is July's SW mag on sale in the shops now?? might go an have a look later. Need some new recipes  xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

AQ not sure about mag?
i have been looking on a popular weight loss forum (dunno if im allowed to mention lol_ but theres alot of lovely recipes on there, ive found a lovely one for a banoffee cheesecake using quark and toffee mullerlights yummmmmy!!!

im doing a mile walk with my group tomorrow for some charity thing, 

i was walking round asda today and kept having to kitch my jeans up as they were falling off :happydance:

does anyone notice a massive difference on their "star" week ??

i had a kitkat chunky tonight .... i neeeeeeeded chocolate !


----------



## jms895

Not had my star week yet as am still bf but know a few of my friends do x


----------



## mummy_a

Star week? What is that?


----------



## danniemum2be

girls ive had a REALLY bad day :( my auntie and uncle came down from nottingham and took me and maisie out for dinner, i had tikka masala, with chips and naan bread followed by chocolate fudge cake :blush: i only had a piece of toast though all day before that!! deffo gotta get my butt in gear before weigh in thursday :dohh: x x


----------



## jms895

I have had 20 syns today :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Rainbow- Yes i always get bloated on star week and usually gain around 3lbs. Didnt this time tho i STS as i have started taking water tablets and they seem to be working x

Dannie- Your meal sounded lush! i would not worry too much about one off day x

Jms- You will be fine too ;-) x

Hi to Kate and the crew. Hope we have been good this wkend cos i have not! lol
I was being great and then last night me an dh went out clubbing(which we have not done since about 5mths ago) and we had a load of wine an smirnoff ice etc! i did dance for 4 hrs straight tho so hoping that has worked it off as i sweated like a pig! lol.
Today i have been ok on the food aside from a few choccy biccies earlier and a scoop of ice cream... aaah. Its another wkend off track. I am now hoping for a 1-2lb loss by Fri and i have stocked up on pineapples and apples etc so its SS foods all the way for me now 

Nite all xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i done that mile walk today with all the local slimmingworld clubs however no one said it was a mile there and a mile back !! omg i was knackered !! alex ran the whole way though i dunno how he managed it he was exausted the rest of the day lol


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the walk Rainbow 
I do a 5 mile charity walk most yrs and it always does me in! lol. I need oxygen by the time we finish! haha.

Well a new start for the wk so im going to have a tomato omlette and spinach for breakfast followed by strawberries  

xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

Back to being good for me today! :winkwink:

Had strawberries, bananas and grapes with vanilla muller light on for brekkie, having bacon, eggs, beans and mushrooms for lunch and spaghetti bol for tea! :thumbup:

Hope everyones well x x x


----------



## daniandbaby

weigh in tonight, actually excited!


----------



## mummy_a

Well done on the walk Rainbow! 

I find it easier the more I do it. Oh has the car most days, so I need to walk if I want to get somewhere. (and don't spend a fortune on busses) Lately I am doing 2 times 3.2 miles a week, and 2 times 1.4 miles. I must say it does really help the weight loss. However every time I get to playgroup they are wondering why I am looking so hot and sweaty. Hope that soon I can walk the distance without all that. 

Have any of you tried to make egg fried rice? I can really recommend it, it was really tasty and even my oh and son have enjoyed it. Next time I am gonna put some chicken in it though besides the bacon, cause I like my meat. :)

Not feeling to well today, kinda feeling ill. :S not a very nice feeling when home alone with two small children. I hope it passes. Just feel so cold and tired, was falling asleep earlier and my 2 year old kept waking me up. Had to have some caffeine to keep me going for the rest of the day.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i havent tried it for a while but egg fried rice is very yummy !

have any of you heard of 5 spice? can i get it in asda?
its one of the ingredients i fancy doing to make coke chicken?


----------



## bump_wanted

Hiya everyone hope were all doing well

AQ the july mag is out but you probably no that already

Rainbow you get it in asda i bought it last week for the chow mein :)

Danni good luck for tonight!

Mummy a hope its just a passing thing and your not getting ill

Well done to any losses ive missed :)

Tonight im making chicken tikka massalla smells delish already maranating xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

oooh chow mein never thought to add it into that ! yummy !!


----------



## jms895

Weigh in for me tomorrow! 

I need to start exercising!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, long time since Ive been in here!!

I hate to say it but I totally fell off the wagon these last few weeks and although have been eating well (ish) Ive been eating crap too:blush: But I am going back on this started today!

I go on the scales this morning and am now at 10st 9 and 3/4 so havn't gained anything, not sure if Ive lost since last coming on here (maybe a lb) but NO GAIN:happydance: soooo first day to my target begins today!!

edit: Just checked on first post and yep was 10.11 last time I weighed in. I'm going to get my arse to class on Wed morning and get officially weighed.

Does anyone know if you can just go back to class after like 6 weeks break?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oops no I wasn't I was 11st 11 lbs..?? is the first post being updated regularly?


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Jac! No, the 1st page only gets updated now an again i think. Not sure x

Dani- Good luck for WI later x

Jms- Good luck for tomorrow's WI x

mummy a- hope u feel better soon x

bump wanted- Yep i bought the mag. Not had a chance to read it yet so will do in bed tonight  x

I am making a chicken roast for tea with syn free roasties and gravy  xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

someone at my group last week had about a 6 week break and they said they could either join as a new member normally again or start as a new member and pay summit like a tenner to keep all their old data? like previous losses etc?


----------



## bump_wanted

Omg just coming on to tell everyone to try that tikka massalla its not as spicy as the indian version and its more creamy but its yummy xx


----------



## danniemum2be

might try it this week! what did you have it with? rice? x


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Im thinking of joining slimming world could somebody please give me a brief explantion please x


----------



## bump_wanted

Yeah boiled rice so its syn free :) love syn free dinners xx


----------



## africaqueen

carly_mummy2b said:


> Im thinking of joining slimming world could somebody please give me a brief explantion please x

Check out the Slimming world site hun. It tells u all about it there an u can find a local class or do it online :thumbup: we have lots of recipes etc on 1st page and feel free to ask any questions xxx


----------



## jms895

Someone please post the tikka massala recipe :flower:


----------



## bump_wanted

I just made slimming world crisps haha from ER's post in the old thread not the most delish but they hit the spot wouldve been nice with a dip :) not the worst for being syn free xx

The tikka recipe is
Ingrediants
4tbsp tikka spice mix
4tbsp natural fat free yogurt
2tbsp lemon juice
4 skinless boneless chicken breasts
400g of fat free natural fromais fraise
2tbsp chopped corriander
Pinch of paprika

Method

Mix tikka spice, lemon juice, yogurt in a bowl chop chicken breasts mix together and leave for a hour or two to marinate in the fridge

Grill chicken until cooked then add in a pan with fromage frais mix well and gently heat until warmed thru.

Garnish with coriander and paprika

* dont let your fromage fraise boil or it will curdle (mine took about the same time as my boil in bag rice to cook)

Enjoy hope i explained it ok xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

x-Rainbow-x said:


> someone at my group last week had about a 6 week break and they said they could either join as a new member normally again or start as a new member and pay summit like a tenner to keep all their old data? like previous losses etc?

Cheers Lea, Thats not too bad then if I get to keep my data so far:thumbup:



bump_wanted said:


> Omg just coming on to tell everyone to try that tikka massalla its not as spicy as the indian version and its more creamy but its yummy xx




bump_wanted said:


> I just made slimming world crisps haha from ER's post in the old thread not the most delish but they hit the spot wouldve been nice with a dip :) not the worst for being syn free xx
> 
> The tikka recipe is
> Ingrediants
> 4tbsp tikka spice mix
> 4tbsp natural fat free yogurt
> 2tbsp lemon juice
> 4 skinless boneless chicken breasts
> 400g of fat free natural fromais fraise
> 2tbsp chopped corriander
> Pinch of paprika
> 
> Method
> 
> Mix tikka spice, lemon juice, yogurt in a bowl chop chicken breasts mix together and leave for a hour or two to marinate in the fridge
> 
> Grill chicken until cooked then add in a pan with fromage frais mix well and gently heat until warmed thru.
> 
> Garnish with coriander and paprika
> 
> * dont let your fromage fraise boil or it will curdle (mine took about the same time as my boil in bag rice to cook)
> 
> Enjoy hope i explained it ok xx

Nommy! Gonna have to try this.


----------



## daniandbaby

4.5 lb gone foreve yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well done Dani xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Very well done Dani xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done dani xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im not looking forwards to weigh in tomorrow

ive stuck to it for the past 6 weeks not a single cheat but af is here and i can feel the fluid in my feet etc :(


----------



## mummy_a

Well done Dani!


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done Dani!! 

Im determined to get back on track, Had a good day yesterday didnt snack once, and today we had no milk or brown bread for breakfast (its foodshop day) so i had 1 piece of white toast with a banana which is good for me! x x


----------



## bump_wanted

Its food shop day for me aswell today i hate it with a passion ive just wrote my list and im actually salavating at the choices i will have tomorrow. 

Just read a tip on another site for the alpen light bars choclate and fudge ones, apparently if you blast them in the mircowave until they go all gooey they are delush and more chocolatey im gonna buy them because i miss choclate.

Decided to make pitta pizzas for dinner tomorrow was gonna be tonight but ive used my heb :cry: i love pizza

Xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I like Cadbury light Mousse at 3 syns or chocolate mini milks at 1.5 syns to get my chocolate fix.


----------



## danniemum2be

arghhh im due on on thursday, the day i get weighed and i already feel proper bloated, and look it. whats the bet ive put on :cry: x x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i feel like that for tonight :(

i have been 100% i dont care if i sts i just dont want a gain


----------



## africaqueen

OMG girls! just had icelands tender cooked gammon steak in a cheese an leek sauce and its delicious! its syn free on red an ee and i had it with new potatoes, spinach and corn on the cob and its the tastiest meal iv had in wks an all syn free 
Having some fresh pineapple now for dessert.

I am sure all those worrying about gains at WI will be fine cos its usually when we think we have done amazing that we gain! lol xxx


----------



## snowy-willow

I was wondering what you all have for breakfast on EE days?

I currently seem to just have fruit and yogurt and want to give other things a go.

I don't like mushroom or tomatoes and I don't like using my HE for breakfast. I have asked this other places online and the suggestions either don't have 1/3 superfree or use both HEs


----------



## danniemum2be

i tent to have yogurt with fruit or bacon, eggs, mushrooms, and beans as a little fry up, or weetabix with milk and banana but that includes the He try the grill though its syn free if you take all the fat off the bacon x x


----------



## jms895

I lost 3 1/2 :D :wohoo:

Just tucked into 3 slices pizza, noodles and chips tho as treat. Also earlier I had a big piece of coffee cake eeeeeeek :blush:

Anyone else go mad on treat night after weigh in? :shock:


----------



## danniemum2be

jms895 said:


> I lost 3 1/2 :D :wohoo:
> 
> Just tucked into 3 slices pizza, noodles and chips tho as treat. Also earlier I had a big piece of coffee cake eeeeeeek :blush:
> 
> Anyone else go mad on treat night after weigh in? :shock:

yep haha thats normally our takeaway night :haha: xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I like to have an omelette some mornings.


----------



## jms895

Does everyone still lose if they binge after weigh in? Like have 3million syns and dont count as long as they get back on track next day? I am worried now...... I should not have done it :(


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

well done in the loss xx

i put 1/2 on :cry:

i have been 110% tho so hopefully just af


----------



## bump_wanted

Jms well done... I too have a treat after WI you gotta let your hair down dont feel guilty 

Rainbows :hugs: it must be af you were saying you could feel the water retention plus B is still a wee baby took me a while for my af to stop doing weird things to my body after having Ollie.

Omg i have messed up i bought alpen light bars today or at least i thought they were light in my crazy asda rush ive picked up normal ones... Didnt realise til i ate one was like mmmm this is too good was one of the chocolate fruit and nut ones syn'd at 6.5 but tbh it was worth it plus my syns have been super low this week!! Need to be more vigilant i just try run about asda so i can get out of there tho lol xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hellloooo ladies, well done on the losses!! Lea no doubt it's AF, it can be a right PITA when it strikes around weigh in! I didn't end up going today, so I'll be looking for a group to nip in to this week since I've already paid! :wacko:

Bump_wanted - I've done that before!! I didn't notice 'til I'd gone through two packets :blush: I've done something similar this week, misread the HEB section and have been eating 5 Krisprolls instead of three. Numtpy!! :dohh:

Snowy-willow I like to have cous cous made with milk (HEA) and fruit :)

I've been toootally busy this week (quit my job to start up a business only to realise I have no idea what I'm actually doing :lol:), so my eating plan has gone totally out of the window! Along with showeing, dressing and sleeping :rofl:
Only joking.. I've not been _too_ bad, but there have been a couple of takeaway incidents and I did go out on Sunday night and drink FAR too much.

Gonna have to try that gammon from Iceland! Is it seriously free??


----------



## africaqueen

jms- well done! fab loss x

Rainbow- it will be down to af hun. I always gain or sts when she is around x

Kate- Yup iv goggled it lots and everyone says its syn free on ee an red! it really is lush! x

Well girls i was good all day but was starving when i got in from work so i had a icelands chicken vindaloo balti which is probs mega high in syns as i cnt even find the value when i goggle it... Oooops! Had rice with it an it was delicious but probs buggered up plan again! Grrrrr. You know girls, i still have at least 5lb to lose for this IVF treatment that we will hopefully be starting in July, but i have lost all wilpower! i think im so stressed with my mum being sick and with work an dh working away that i have no resolve left!
Need to get my act together! HELP! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh Kate- Meant to ask wot ur business is an say well done for giving it a go! xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

I had a bad couple of evenings, 1 bottle of rose and a chicken korma , rice, nan bread ooooooooops, was my son 2nd bday today, had a slice of sponge cake lol, dunno how many syns that is but gonna have to have none untill weigh in, Just done a hour of zumba and i am off to shower now lol


----------



## bump_wanted

Aq youve done so well no wonderyour having a wobble but just think why your doing it you've a real reason to suceed and you will xx

Dani hope LO had a good birthday, its the best excuse ive heard to have a treat you did the hard work 2 years ago... I really want to get into Zumba but ive2 left feet lol

Well tonight i made lasagna slimming world style hmmmm i wasnt overly impressed i eat it but you make the white sauce bit with eggs and natural yogurt so it went fluffy kinda tasted like eating an omlette maybe i done something wrong :shrug: it was free anyway i used the parmesan as my HEA 

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Dani- Do u have a Zumba dvd or go to class? i fancy giving it a go x

Bump wanted- Thank u so much. You are right that i have a real reason to lose this weight so i am going to make sure that i do it! il let myself have a bit of lunch when i go out tomorrow and im going to do menus for the whole wk from fri onwards so i am less tempted to stray off plan x

Just munching on some skittles now... lol xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

Thats the spirit! Friday will mark your back fully on the wagon day and you'll do great :) we all need pick me ups sometimes hun :hugs: xx


----------



## daniandbaby

I do zumba on the wii


----------



## africaqueen

Mornin girls 

Dani- Is it good? i was thinking of getting it x

Bump wanted- Yep im looking forward to having a naughty lunch today and then getting all my menu's written later for the wk ahead. Im not WI tomorrow as i feel bloated with the junk iv eaten but i hope when i WI next fri that i see a few lbs loss  x

How is everyone else doing this wk? xxx


----------



## daniandbaby

yeah its fab dont feel like work out, i actually look forward to it :)


----------



## bump_wanted

I was really good until tuesday then i didnt go off track or over syns but ive eat so much more i also keep getting lightheaded and dizzy so dunno what thats about.

WI tonight lol ooo bit scared bit excited this week too tho where as last week i just thought oh no!

Actually i feel skinnier but that could be in my head 

Xxx


----------



## mummy_a

I got WI in yesterday evening and I lost 4.5 pounds. So got slimmer of the week and half a stone award. I am gonna do my best to loose 3 pound this week, was a bit naughty last night after weigh in, but back on track with 40 min walk and planning on going out a bit later as well. Now I finally got dd to sleep, so am reluctant to move her somewhere else. She has been on and off the breast for ages this morning and is crying whenever put down. I think I don't really have enough milk at the moment for her, might be a growth spurt or such, but it takes her almost 2 hours to feed, than half an hour rest and again 2 hours. It is a bit unfair on ds who is missing out on me time. Doesn't help that dd barely put on any weight at the moment, so kinda have to think about either eating more or maybe giving dd some bottles. :S Any others have noticed something about milk supply or weight gain in there little ones due to slimming world? 

According to the sw book I need to eat loads more than I do, but I can hardly just keep eating. I eat three good meals and some cheese snacks and fruit throughout the day. so not sure what is going on.


----------



## bump_wanted

Thats a great lose mummy a! Sorry to hear about your DD i couldnt bf so ive not really got advice :hugs: hope your not feeling down about it tho, how old is LO could it possibly just be a normal growth spurt or is she feeling a little under the weather xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Mummy a! thats fab x

I had the most lush fish an chips in Conwy today! that was my last naughty meal as im going to put some menus together for the wk and get back on plan 100% tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

i had a really bad start to my week and was naughty from thursday to sunday but on monday i started a fresh and have really stuck to it and been on walks with the dog and i had weigh in today and have lost 3.5 pounds this week, so 7.5 in 2 weeks :happydance: even with my big bloated belly as AF is due tomorrow! made up gunna be extra good this week and do lots of zumba aiming for 4 pounds next week xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

I lost 2.5 happy about that as its 6lb in 2 weeks not too shabby xx


----------



## bump_wanted

O well done Dannie im offically jealous xx


----------



## danniemum2be

thats still a fab loss, ive got loadssss to lose though ! xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Lol ive got another 38lbs to go i think fun and games sounds like a lot but i really want to do it xx


----------



## danniemum2be

ive got 7 stone :cry: x x


----------



## bump_wanted

Ah well we're both going in the right direction theres a woman at my class lost 7 stone in a year! Xx


----------



## jms895

I had a bit of a bad day too, a few sweets and 2 slices pizza.... :blush: used syns but will have to be extra good tomorrow! Bread makes me gain :(

Bump wanted for cheese sauce used skimmed milk, 1 teasp flour and grated cheese its better and not too many syns x


----------



## africaqueen

Dannie- WELL DONE! when i started this i had 8 stones to lose as i was 18.4 and my end target is 10.4. I am now 14.9 so slowly but surely il get there and so will you ;-)
My ticker target is for IVF purposes to get my weight into the healthy BMI range but i will be setting new targets as i go so still a lot to lose yet x

I am having x2 wholemeal toast with low fat spread an a scraping marmalade for brekky followed by pineapple and a pear  back on track BIG time today 

Its dh's bday today so im cooking us a lamb roast for tea, all syn free and i even have low fat choc mousse for dessert ;-) xxx


----------



## mummy_a

I got about 6stone to loose from the moment I decided enough was enough. :) I am happy with 5 stone though, cause I never was the perfect size, so a little bit extra won't hurt. I am one stone down now, so at least another 4 to go. Hopefully I can get close to that towards christmas. I need to loose at least 2.5 stone before november, so really hoping I can do that, otherwise I can't join in in the skydiving for my oh's birthday. :)


----------



## jms895

Have a good weekend ladies! :D be good! :lol:

*pours glass of wine* :rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

Thanks AQ and happy birthday to your DH 

im cooking the thai chicken cakes out the magazine for tea, they smell yummy! been a bit of a lazy day and eaten quite bad today! but no picking tonight!! x


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well 1.albs off this weeks not too bad given I'm still not well and not been doing much exercise for 2 weeks now. 

Going back to buggyfit tomorrow morning and back to the Gym this week. Also going to get using the Zumba and back on the kettlebells. I want to have a super good week this week and next as it's Lewis birthday next Sunday then the following weekend we have my mum's 50th and a wedding to go to.

Will be sticking to plan 100% except at the parties.

How have you all been this weekend?


----------



## bump_wanted

Well done GA!! 

I got started on wii fit tonight lol im soooooo unfit its disgusting! My fit age was32 im only 26 lol

Xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I got on tonight and I was soo happy with my wii fit age of 20! I'm 29 so really not complaining


----------



## mummy_a

well done GlasgowAngel. 

I am doing the wii fit as well. Mostly doing some steps on there at the end of the evening, about 20 min words of it. Don't have anything nice on the wii other than wii fit plus, and most of them I find boring. I sometimes do the free step whilst watching a programme on tv, so I can do it together, but even than it is quite boring. My wii fit age seems to be between 20 and 26, I am 26 so am quite happy with that. Don't understand how they calculate it cause bmi is way to high. 

Had a quick go this morning about weight and have lost 2lbs since wednesday WI, so hopefully another pound before wednesday and I will be very happy. have stuck to the plan for the last few days, but notice that I tend to eat a lot less than they recommend. Anyone else founds that? I did discover the hifi bars this week though, got some in my slimmer of the week basket, so have been trying them out and they are quite nice. Also tried the alpen light bars and they are good as well. So they will be on the shopping list for next week. :)


----------



## jms895

Well done GA.

I am expecting to sts or gain, have been sooooo bad this weekend :(


----------



## daniandbaby

I have had a terrible week and weekend, wondering weather to $kip group tonight, but if i go atlea$t I know how hard I have to work thi$ week, will decide after work.


----------



## lucylu79

Oh man!!! I've just bought Morrisons meat free range and have just looked up the syns - the quarter pounder veggie burgers have 8 syns!!!! Grrrrr. I cant seem to see the meat free sausages though, the lincolnshire ones are 0.5 each but the ones i've bought are just the normal ones, don't suppose anyone knows how many syns????


----------



## Kate&Lucas

africaqueen said:


> Ooh Kate- Meant to ask wot ur business is an say well done for giving it a go! xxx

Thanks! :D It's making nappies of all things :lol: Still in the early days yet though.
Sorry for being so ignorant I totally thought I'd already replied :blush:

Can't believe how well everyone is doing!! Well done ladies!! I'm doing TERRIBLE :cry:I've put on 3lbs AGAIN!
I don't know what's going on with my, I just can't keep motivated :nope:
I'm doing green days for a bit, I really need to shift this weight, it's taken me 6 months to lose two stone because I just keep slipping off it, I'm like a yo-yo.

Send me your good vibes girlies!!


----------



## danniemum2be

i definitely need to work my bum off now, got a christening to go to in july and want to have at least dropped a dress size by then! i need thinspiration! x


----------



## jms895

Since my blow out this weekend and last week I am really struggling to get back on track :nope:

Cmon ladies - WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i lost 3 1/2 this week

we had another taster night , some lovely things

meringues with raspberry quark
scotch egg things 

:munch:


----------



## lucky3

ah, scotch eggs are fab mm, mm. have you tried them hot? i sometimes do them for a meal for a change from just sausages :)


----------



## lucky3

:wave: hi AQ, so pleased to see how well your weight loss is going - i used to post in the sw thread last year. i am now back to it properly to shift all the extra weight :blush:


----------



## danniemum2be

Well Done Rainbow!!! xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

jms895 said:


> Since my blow out this weekend and last week I am really struggling to get back on track :nope:
> *
> Cmon ladies - WE CAN DO THIS!!!!!*

That's the spirit!! :D

Lea - You're doing amazing! :happydance:

Lucky - Hot scotch eggs are yummy! Does anyone else mush the middle up? I want some now :haha:


----------



## lucky3

How do you mush the middle? After it's cooked?


----------



## mummy_a

Well done Rainbow! 

I got WI tonight and I am rather nervous. We also got a curry taster session and were asked to bring anything to do with curries. Now I am not a great fan of curries and never really tried them, so am unsure what to bring. Anyone got any ideas? Needs to be either free or low syns.


----------



## jms895

Rainbow -great loss :D


----------



## bump_wanted

Mummy a what about taking either a spice ir the fat free natural yogurt?? Only about a quid each so not expensive 

Rainbows thats great well done!!

Kate its hard when you loose motivation you've done so well and you will get back there xx


----------



## danniemum2be

Mummy a how about a root ginger?

My weigh in is tomorrow lunch time soooo nervous had a dream last night id put a stone on in a week :dohh: xx


----------



## lucky3

you could always do some chopped onion, tomato, cucumber and fresh coriander like you have with poppadoms (but not the actual poppadom!)) i love that with a curry and its super free :)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lucky3 said:


> How do you mush the middle? After it's cooked?

Yeah like you would with egg mayo but er.. without the mayo, haha.
Just me then :haha:

Mummy-a - you should make onion bhajis! :D


----------



## bump_wanted

A stone in a week imagine it i'd put my head in the oven lol xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:rofl:


----------



## danniemum2be

Hahah no wonder i woke up with the sweats! xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

lastv night someone in our group the card reader said someone had put on 7 stone inv the 2 weeks she was away :rofl:

turned out card was dodgy lol


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I could so easily do that :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 
Sorry been mia but i have been on a massive downer due to our IVF cycle being delayed due to me not being immune to rubella so i have to have the Jab today and then contact the clinic 8wks later so i have been gutted and went COMPLETELY off track :-(
I have been working 10hr shifts and eating anything on the go, plus drinking wine every night and hammering the choc bars from machine in work. Mega comfort eating :-(
I am feeling more optimistic today tho and i have my 1st day off in a wk so when i have had my jab im going to stock up on ss foods and get back into it. Been so hard cos im so worn out but we need the cash so i have to work 60hrs a wk. Hope i am get back ontrack cos i have extra time to lose the weight now as wont get weighed for IVF intill consultant appt which will be in around 8-10wks time now. I am hoping to have lost 1.5 stones by then and be healthy and ready for our IVF 

I am going to have some strawberries, pineapple and melon for brekky now an probs a ham salad sandwich and a yogurt for lunch. Maybe have syn free burger with rice and mixed veg for tea. 

Kate- Come on we can do this! x

Lucky- Welcome back! x

Rainbow- well done on the fab loss x

Hi to all the other ladies. will catch up properly soon xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

AQ sorry you've had such a crappy week, keep your head up, we're all here to support you, you can do this and get back on track!

just getting ready for weigh in at 12.30, but AF is here very heavy and painful and im mega bloated so not feeling overly optimistic about today :nope: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Everyone. I am on SW.. Second week back after about 2 months off.. Im determind.. I have set up a group on FB so feel free to join. Its a closed group and its for support and there are lots of ladies who are doing different diets but need motivation or support.. 
https://www.facebook.com/permalink....6379#!/home.php?sk=group_120493644703194&ap=1
Its a closed group too and open to men and women

Laura xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Sarah - :hugs:
So sorry hun. It'll all be worth it. Good on you getting back on it :)

How did WI go Dannie?

I'm trying red today. I'm liking it! Had quorn sausage and veg this morning, salmon with spinach, mushrooms and cottage cheese, and making syn free burgers for tea. I even made my own relish! :D LOVING this motivation.
I got some WW chocolate brownie dessert pot things so gonna have one of them after tea, yum yum.

Laura your group wouldn't open for me hun. I think you need to invite people if it's private :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Thanks for support x

I had my jab an the nurse is going to give me the 2nd one in a mth so should be able to start treatment in sep so going to use this time to get myself slim an fit 
I just made chicken an rice with mixed peppers for work tomorrow and a tub of strawberries and grapes to snack on cos im doing 10hr shifts from now on xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

hey girls, feeling very disheartened and crap about the diet today, ive tried so hard the past week and really thought i would have had a good loss, but i didnt lose a thing, i stayed the same, i know it time of the month and AF is here and im mega bloated but i just feel like all my hard work has been for nothing, normally stay for every meeting but left straight after being weighed today and just wanted to go home and comfort eat, really feeling down about it :cry: x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Dannie don't throw it all away hun! It hasn't been for nothing it'll catch up :hugs:


----------



## mummy_a

I had weigh in yesterday and lost another 4lbs. Felt a bit disappointed, not because of the amount but because I am half a pound away from a stone. Definitly gonna get it next week though. Had to carry the slimmer of the week bags home as well, man they were heavy. oh already stole the noodles from it, ds already stole some apples and a banana from it, so not much left over for me. 

There is a lot of spinach in there, not sure what to do with it. Anyone got any nice suggestions? I am not to keen on spinach but willing to give it a go.


----------



## bump_wanted

Well done mummy a

Danni your doing sooooo well dont feel down!

Welcome back on the wagon Kate!!

AQ that disappointment would shake anyone off track your doing fab to get back on!!

I had WI today and lost 1.5lbs got my first half stone award im so proud ive put it on my fridge xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Oh and Laura i dont have fb but welcome back to SW xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Don't let it put you off Dannie, sometimes it just diesn't come off like we hoped it would, but STS during AF is much better than a gain. And even if you only lose 1lb a week from here on. Over the year that's .

I know I often feel like I'm not getting anywhere fast as I'm only losing an average of 2lb a week. But I'm up to 17.5lbs off already. Got a long way to go but I know if I stick at it I can get there by the end of the year.

Just stick to it and make sure your sticking to plan an having your 1/3 superfree plus your healthy extras. Try to up your exercise if you can, even walking will make a difference.


----------



## danniemum2be

Thanks girls, ive had a really bad day of eating since weigh in but really going to get my butt in to gear from tomorrow, determined to have a big loss next week to make up for it ! xxx


----------



## jms895

Dannie huge hugs! Dont give up, its cos of bloat and it will show next week! I must admit tho when I have a sts week I am so gutted :nope:

Ladies, to make you all feel better, I had chips, kebab and the massive wrap/naan thing and garlic mayo last night :munch: :( :cry:

I need to have 5 syns a day now all weekend to make up!


----------



## danniemum2be

i had a chippy and aload of chocolate after weigh in yesterday :dohh:

Back to it today, had weetabix topped with banana and strawberries, and having tuna mayo jacket potato and salad for lunch :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Hi posted yesterday but wanted to see if I could join.. Been a SW member on and off but this time I am making it work for me 

Can I be added to the board? 

My first weigh in was 13st 9lbs
first week I lost 3.5lbs 
second week I lost 1.5lbs 
current weight 13st 4lbs


----------



## Laura2919

Kate&Lucas said:


> Sarah - :hugs:
> So sorry hun. It'll all be worth it. Good on you getting back on it :)
> 
> How did WI go Dannie?
> 
> I'm trying red today. I'm liking it! Had quorn sausage and veg this morning, salmon with spinach, mushrooms and cottage cheese, and making syn free burgers for tea. I even made my own relish! :D LOVING this motivation.
> I got some WW chocolate brownie dessert pot things so gonna have one of them after tea, yum yum.
> 
> Laura your group wouldn't open for me hun. I think you need to invite people if it's private :)

You can request to join. Its worked for some of the other ladies hun.. Here is the link again 
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/home.php?sk=group_120493644703194&ap=1
Hope it works. x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Added you hun :thumbup:
If anyone else wants updating let me know - I've completely lost track!


----------



## bump_wanted

O can i get on the first page

Starting weight 12stone 9.5
Current weight 12stone 2
Goal weight 9stone 7
Loss so far 7.5lbs

Thanks xx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

You know what I could've sworn I'd already added you! You're there now anyways :D


----------



## bump_wanted

Cheers my dear :) xx


----------



## danniemum2be

Ive just started a journal to get my butt into gear. good day so far really working on getting my 1/3 super free foods with every meal today and quite stuffed now after lunch! xx


----------



## jms895

Welcome ladies!

I am having an EE day today for the first time in ages :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls 

Bump wanted- Well done on the loss x

Hi to Kate, Dannie, jms, dani, and everyone else. I am bit tried to write much as i worked 10hr shift today an same tomorrow so done in. lol. 

I have been super good today...

Breakfast- Omlette an spaghetti hoops

Lunch- fruit

Tea- Chicken with rice an mixed peppers. fruit

Tea- King prawns with garlic. apple. banana.

HEA- Milk HEB- 2 alpine light bars
SYNS- Mini caramel shortcake- 4 syns

Nite all xxx


----------



## jms895

AQ what a great day! 

I, on the other hand, had about 30 syns with a dairy milk and time out :grr:
I am so bad!! Need to walk lots today!


----------



## daniandbaby

had a sneaky weigh in at boots and says i lost 6lb since monday which I put 1.5 lb on lol


----------



## GlasgowAngel

2.5lbs off this week. Really pleased, got my club 10 and only got 1lb to get 1.5stone award.


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done Glasgow Angel xx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

I've been away for aaaages! Had loads of overtime at work, and just haven't had time to come on here lately. But now I'm back, hopefully! I hope you are all well and happy, ladies :)

Latest journal entry says pretty much what I want to tell you all:

18lb gone now! Only 20lb left to go. 

It's been a rough couple of weeks, I even skipped my weigh-in last week as I was so depressed about not having lost any weight at all. I sort of lost my way a bit, and wasn't really properly keeping an eye on what I was eating, so I wasn't progressing. Back on track now, I think, and have only 3lb to go til I've lost 1.5 stone. I still hope to reach that by my birthday on the 30th :)

My BMI is 25.3 now, so I'm nearly nearly back in the healthy bracket :D That makes me happy. I'm looking forward to starting my 30s at a healthy weight.


----------



## danniemum2be

evening girls!

Just cooked the garlic and lemon chicket (out the extra easy meals in minutes book) with SW chips and salad, was soooo yummy even OH loved it definitely recommended xx


----------



## africaqueen

GA- Well done! x

Dani- Well done to you! x

Mrs Ele- Welcome back hun x

Hi to everyone else. I was working a 10hr shift today and got bored so i had a fair few syns by having a double kitkat and now a small glass cava cos i need to chill and i also had a mushroom foo yung for tea so you syn it at around 5 for the oil its cooked in.
I am planning on having a syn free day tomorrow as im gonna make a syn free roast dinner. Today my menu was...

Breakfast- 2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk an sweetener (hea and heb) banana

Lunch- ham an cheese pasta n sauce. sliced ham. 

Tea- Mushroom foo yung with boiled rice. Apple.

Snacks- strawberries, melon and grapes.

Syns- 4 finger kitkat- 11 syns? small glass cava- 6 syns. Oil for foo yung- 5 syns.

Will have more fruit for supper xxx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Thanks to Nandos I've lost 3.5lbs since weigh in yesterday morning. Food poisoning is really not much fun!


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Glasgow Angel :(

I was really naughty again yesterday, am so bad just lately! :grr: I need to sort it.
I WILL be good today and try and lose at least 1/2 pound this week as I sts last week.


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Everyone.. 

Didnt have a great day yesterday there was a carnival in town so went there and had some candy floss then all the family decided to go to the carvery for dinner and I had a pudding too so going to get on the ps3 and do some zumba while the twins are at their nanny and grandads and then tomorrow I am going to go for a long walk. 
Im going to only have 5 syns today and the rest will be free food... Hopefully I will maintain...

Oh and my target weight is 8st 8lbs Lol.. Still got 71lb to lose lol


----------



## lucky3

wow thats a small target...i can't even imagine me that small! good luck x


----------



## africaqueen

GA- Hope ur feeling better? x

Laura- wow that is a low target weight. What height are you? x

Jms- u will be fine hun. we all have off days/weeks. lol x

Kate- Hows it going? x

I have been good again today and had...

2 slices toast (heb) 2 eggs fried in fry light. 2 syn free sausages, beans an tomatoes and a apple for brunch 

Snacked on a nectarine before and im making a lamb roast for dinner but all syn free apart from a drizzle of gravy which i will syn 

Hope everyone is enjoying their wkend xxx


----------



## lucky3

oo what syn free sausages do you have aq? sounds a great meal :)


----------



## Laura2919

africaqueen said:


> GA- Hope ur feeling better? x
> 
> Laura- wow that is a low target weight. What height are you? x
> 
> Jms- u will be fine hun. we all have off days/weeks. lol x
> 
> Kate- Hows it going? x
> 
> I have been good again today and had...
> 
> 2 slices toast (heb) 2 eggs fried in fry light. 2 syn free sausages, beans an tomatoes and a apple for brunch
> 
> Snacked on a nectarine before and im making a lamb roast for dinner but all syn free apart from a drizzle of gravy which i will syn
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their wkend xxx

Im only 5ft 2in. The lowest weight I can be is like 7st lol.. I want to be 8st 8lbs but getting there is a challenge lol


----------



## africaqueen

Lucky- i get them from a local SW endorsed butchers. they do tons of diff flavours and also some delicious burgers too. All syn free! x

Laura- ah right thats ok then as that is about right for your height. I was worried u were gonna say u were 5ft 9in or something! lol x

Im off to start the lamb roast now  being greedy today but all syn free so its allowed. haha xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Haha nope I wish I was then I wouldnt have as much to lose.. 

Enjoy your lamb!


----------



## africaqueen

Laura im nrly 5ft 9in and still have shed loads to lose for final target ;-)
My target weight is 10.4 and im around 14.9 now so a long way to go but just need to lose 5lb to get my BMI right for IVF and then il start my new target ticker xxx


----------



## Laura2919

I had a bad afternoon so I dont expect a loss but I certainly dont want to give up. I feel great this time and havent been hard on myself. The weekend hasnt been great but I am still going to exercise whereas I normally wouldnt.. Go me! Lol. Twins have just gone to bed so gonna sort dinner for myself and then get doing a zumba class on my ps3.. 

AQ, My mum is 5ft 2in also and has 6 stone to shed. She just got her sticker for going into the next stone zone so she is chuffed. Are you on a waiting list for IVF? My SIL had IVF to have her son. x


----------



## jms895

I have been good today but absolutely podged! Green day... I get an additional 3 HEXs for breastfeeding too...

Breakfast 2 slices ww toast, banana, babybel
Snack - 2 ww toast and marg
Lunch - jacket, beans and cheese
Apple, muller yoghurt
Hi fi bar
Pasta n Sauce - big plate of

Only 6 syns today and kept on track for first time in ages!


----------



## Laura2919

I'm loving Mug shots too! I am so glad they are free apart from some of the pasta ones but I usually have the noodle ones and I love them...


----------



## jms895

I love pasta n sauce, rice, mug shots and even if not free they are usually a syn thats all x


----------



## africaqueen

Laura- We have had all relevant tests and been granted funding and should of started our 1st cycle of IVF next mth but sadly my immunity test to rubella came back negative so i had to have a MMR jab a few days ago and i have my 2nd dose on the 6th July, then we have to wait 3wks to have blood retested and then we can finally get a start date etc. Its been a loooong process so far but almost there 
Good that u and ur mum are dieting together as you can spur eachother on xxx


----------



## lucylu79

Evening ladies :flower:

Can you help me out - I'm meeting friends on tues night which happens to be the night before weigh in. I have had 39 syns so far this week and I usually stick to 70 so 30 left.

The girls want me to pick up a chinese so I get to order it - Whats the best for to have??? I can do EE, Red or Green, it doesn't bother me. I don't want to blow my good week so any advice would be greatly received!!!!

By the way I eat anything!!!! :blush:


----------



## jms895

I would have a green day, then you can have noodles rice and some chips as they wont be as many syns. Or a red day and lots of meat.... not for me though.
Failing that extra easy and have lots of chop suey and fried vegetables :D


----------



## africaqueen

lucylu79 said:


> Evening ladies :flower:
> 
> Can you help me out - I'm meeting friends on tues night which happens to be the night before weigh in. I have had 39 syns so far this week and I usually stick to 70 so 30 left.
> 
> The girls want me to pick up a chinese so I get to order it - Whats the best for to have??? I can do EE, Red or Green, it doesn't bother me. I don't want to blow my good week so any advice would be greatly received!!!!
> 
> By the way I eat anything!!!! :blush:

I always get mushroom or chicken foo yung as its syn free except for the bit of oil its cooked in which my leader told me would be around 4 syns and its lush cos u get loads and its sooo tasty:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Laura2919

lucylu79 said:


> Evening ladies :flower:
> 
> Can you help me out - I'm meeting friends on tues night which happens to be the night before weigh in. I have had 39 syns so far this week and I usually stick to 70 so 30 left.
> 
> The girls want me to pick up a chinese so I get to order it - Whats the best for to have??? I can do EE, Red or Green, it doesn't bother me. I don't want to blow my good week so any advice would be greatly received!!!!
> 
> By the way I eat anything!!!! :blush:

I have chicken in pineapple as its only 4 syns for the whole thing and a boiled rice which is free... Yummy!


----------



## africaqueen

Laura2919 said:


> lucylu79 said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies :flower:
> 
> Can you help me out - I'm meeting friends on tues night which happens to be the night before weigh in. I have had 39 syns so far this week and I usually stick to 70 so 30 left.
> 
> The girls want me to pick up a chinese so I get to order it - Whats the best for to have??? I can do EE, Red or Green, it doesn't bother me. I don't want to blow my good week so any advice would be greatly received!!!!
> 
> By the way I eat anything!!!! :blush:
> 
> I have chicken in pineapple as its only 4 syns for the whole thing and a boiled rice which is free... Yummy!Click to expand...

Ooh is it?! How did u find that out? i love that but stick with foo yung as its the only chinese meal i know is low syns! lol xxx


----------



## lucky3

i think chow mein is low syn too :)


----------



## Laura2919

Chicken chow mein is 7.5 syns and a beef is 8. I found it out through my SW leader.


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi!
Ill be joining you all from Thursday! My first meeting is on Weds night.

I have ALOT to loose so im pretty sure I'll be on here all the time x


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Kimboowee, welcome to SW. I love it. No diet works as well for me and I have tried so many lol. 

I know its a gain this week so I am going to punish myself next week as a payback :haha: gonna go to zumba thursday as its double class and then the rest of the week is going to be zumba on ps3 all week. Its really good exercise.. Think I might have a chinese tonight though before I get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## jms895

One pound off for me this week :D


----------



## danniemum2be

well done jms895!!


----------



## Laura2919

Well done JMS895! Thats great. 

I stayed the same so I am super chuffed. I really thought it was gonna be a gain and when I was on the scales it kept flicking from 4.5 to 4 then 4.5 and then back to 4 so it could have been a half lb gain luckily it werent. 
So this week I am gonna be super good, going to stick to just 10 syns, not be naughty at all and write everything down. 
I am gonna have risotto tonight yummy!


----------



## jms895

Well done! :D

I had a Mcdonalds yesterday and Toby carvery today :blush:


----------



## africaqueen

Jms- Well done for losing.

Laura- Well done for STS.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I have been really good all wk intill today when i ate a magnum and some iced gems... lol. Im having syn free mint lamb burgers with carrot an turnip for tea. Had to take a day off work today as my dad was not too well and my mum being ill is not able to cope. He is a fair bit better now. like a 24hr tummy bug xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Had a really lovely dinner tonight. I had gammon with honey, sweet potato mash and salad with lemon dressing. It was delish lol. 

For lunch I had a jacket potato with a whole tub of low fat cottage cheese and I added chives and fried some onions using fry lite and had them on top. So todays been a real good food day. 

Had very little syns too. Excited for tomorrow as its double zumba, I have to have a large lunch tomorrow as Zumba doesnt finish until 9pm so I dont get a chance to eat.


----------



## africaqueen

Your menu sounds fab Laura 

I have been snacking on nectarines and pineapple this wk and they are delish! xxx


----------



## mummy_a

Lost another 2.5lbs, another slimmer of the week award and basket and lost 1st2lbs now and got my stone award. :) Feel really good, cause this was a bit of a bad week. Bought a bike and a bike trailer for the kids, so from now on it is bike rides and such to get some extra exercise in.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done mummy a! xxx


----------



## danniemum2be

well done mummy_a thats fab!!! xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

Just read the last few pages - your all doing so well!

Im the heaviest I have ever been - eeeekkk!!


----------



## danniemum2be

weve all been there kimbowee! i was the heaviest id ever been just 3 weeks ago even heavier than when i was 9 months pregnant :blush: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

The thing is - I was 6st 3lbs light this time last year!
OMFG!

The moral of this story is don't crash diet =] You put it ALLLLL back on and a few lbs more!


----------



## Laura2919

mummy_a said:


> Lost another 2.5lbs, another slimmer of the week award and basket and lost 1st2lbs now and got my stone award. :) Feel really good, cause this was a bit of a bad week. Bought a bike and a bike trailer for the kids, so from now on it is bike rides and such to get some extra exercise in.

I want one of those for the girls but they are so expensive. I cant afford one. But good on you cos its good exercise. Well done on your weight loss. 

AQ, it was delicious.. I love pineapple but because I never know when to stop and I eat too much it burns my tongue :haha: I dip pineapples, grapes, apples and peaches into a muller light. Its really nice and gets me through the next couple of hours. lol


----------



## Laura2919

Kimboowee said:


> The thing is - I was 6st 3lbs light this time last year!
> OMFG!
> 
> The moral of this story is don't crash diet =] You put it ALLLLL back on and a few lbs more!

Ive tried lots of diets and nothing works as well as SW for me. I love my food and its really just the junk you cut out and sometimes you can have it in moderation and the rest you can eat tons of so its all good. 

Do you ladies have a treat on weigh in night?


----------



## allyk

I'm thinking bout starting sw but am really nervous, what was your first session like?? Do you get books etc, what should I expect??

I was lucky n only put on half stone while preg but have always been on the biggest side !! And would love to lose weight before ttc number 2


----------



## Laura2919

Hi Allyk. 

Its really good, thing to remember is they are all there to do what you want to do. They want to lose weight, you get a pack with a book and some food diaries. You get some other books too and you dont have to sign up until class has ended. 

Its really good. Hope you enjoy it if you join.


----------



## lucylu79

I was gutted last night ladies, I stayed the same :cry:

On the plus note I know why now, the leader thank god could see how upset I was and spent some time asking what I eat and I told her about my smoothies for breakfast...........OMG, now I get it!!! A banana (regular size and I have large!!) is 4.5syns when pureed and I was adding a large handful of mixed berries etc!!! Thats probably nearly another 5-10 syns without even realising!!!

Oh well, its a new day and I've been on the exercise bike already, 12km later i'm feeling very positive!!! :happydance:

Well done to all who lost!!!

xx


----------



## danniemum2be

weigh in this afternoon girls, so nervous after staying the same last week

i always have a treat on weigh in night usually a takeaway and chocolate :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2919

Good luck Dannie.. 

Lucy :hugs: I dont have smoothies but I know they are syns and its high depending on what you have. Are you going to keep having them but adding them to your syns or scrap them all together?


----------



## Laura2919

danniemum2be said:


> weigh in this afternoon girls, so nervous after staying the same last week
> 
> i always have a treat on weigh in night usually a takeaway and chocolate :blush: xx

Me too. :haha: last weeks weigh in I had two shoux buns, choco bar and a kebab :blush: lol I always lose weight as long as I am good the rest ofthe week.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

hi girls xx 

ive had a bad week this week :( ive changed groups to thurs aft as my consultant left the tues one so this is her other group

not expecting good news :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Hi girls!

How are we all?

I finally took the leap and went back to class yesterday morning, had to pay £14.95 to keep my previous records but was pretty pleased to see I'd lost 4.5 lbs in the 2 months I've been off the diet, so not all bad news:thumbup:

I'm currently 10 stone 8 lbs - please update me Kate&Lucas:flower:, so I have 8lbs to first goal! Gonna see what I feel like once I get there and maybe go for the 9 stone 9 lbs goal I have set my heart on. 

Today Ive had so far
2 X Banana's
Hi-fi Bar
Ham Salad with coleslaw
Muller light

Not sure what I'm having for tea yet.


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi 

Is it too late for me to join you? Ive been going to slimming world for 6 weeks now - got my 6th weigh in later today!!
My starting weight was 11st 6lb and ive lost 6lb so far. So Im really really hoping ive lost 1lb this week so that i can get my 1st target of half stone! 
I think it would be good for me to have some support on here too as no one i know is doing SW so people get a bit bored of me mentioning it!


----------



## lucylu79

Does anyone plan a whole week ahead and stick to it??? I'm really trying to implement a food budget as whilst i'm on mat leave I seem to be spending money (that I haven't got) on food, food and more food. I think one day I went shopping to the supermarket and then went to my local twice!!!

I have no idea where to start with one!?!?!?!


----------



## danniemum2be

hi ladies! back from weigh in, Lost 3 and half pounds. so 11 pound in 4 weeks, even after staying the same last week :happydance::happydance:

Treating myself with a curly wurly .... or two :blush: xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lucylu79 said:


> Does anyone plan a whole week ahead and stick to it??? I'm really trying to implement a food budget as whilst i'm on mat leave I seem to be spending money (that I haven't got) on food, food and more food. I think one day I went shopping to the supermarket and then went to my local twice!!!
> 
> I have no idea where to start with one!?!?!?!

Yes I usually do! I find it easier tbh. I do the plan using my mags and books and then do my shopping online. I always order a half weeks worth of fruit/veg and then go fruit/veg shopping again for the other half so its all nice and fresh:thumbup:

Also, not sure if you girls have seen this but there is Slimming World Cake Lady on FB, Her cakes are AMAZING and all low syn!
Here's the linky
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Slimming-World-CAKE-Lady-/167150813337284
All her recipes are in the discussions...I know what I'm doing later:happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

danniemum2be said:


> hi ladies! back from weigh in, Lost 3 and half pounds. so 11 pound in 4 weeks, even after staying the same last week :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Treating myself with a curly wurly .... or two :blush: xxx

Well done Dannie! You'll be a skinny minnie in no time!:thumbup:


----------



## danniemum2be

Thanks Jac, off to mooch at the cake lady now xx


----------



## mummy_a

Laura2919 said:


> mummy_a said:
> 
> 
> Lost another 2.5lbs, another slimmer of the week award and basket and lost 1st2lbs now and got my stone award. :) Feel really good, cause this was a bit of a bad week. Bought a bike and a bike trailer for the kids, so from now on it is bike rides and such to get some extra exercise in.
> 
> I want one of those for the girls but they are so expensive. I cant afford one. But good on you cos its good exercise. Well done on your weight loss.Click to expand...

We bought one second hand from ebay, bought a new babyseat for in it and have been cycling today. I am so sore now though and tired. we cycled half an hour to inlaws, than about 40 min to childrens centre for breastfeeding clinic, than 20 min back home, all towing a bike trailer with two children in there, so probably have done my exercise today. :)

For the other person asking if people plan the week ahead. I plan all evening meals ahead and do an online shop for all the ingredients if I haven't got them in the house (like all the spices) I find it easier cause I stick with it, I know what I can eat when and got always the right ingredients so am less likely to fall back on something like an oven meal, some oven chips or something like that. So I would definitly recommend it.


----------



## jms895

Well done Jac, dannie and Mummy a! 

I had a Toby carvery yesterday! So far been good today :blush:

Aiming for another 1 or 2 off this week :D Steady loss is fine for me, then hoping it will stay off for the wedding!


----------



## jms895

Laura2919 said:


> Kimboowee said:
> 
> 
> The thing is - I was 6st 3lbs light this time last year!
> OMFG!
> 
> The moral of this story is don't crash diet =] You put it ALLLLL back on and a few lbs more!
> 
> Ive tried lots of diets and nothing works as well as SW for me. I love my food and its really just the junk you cut out and sometimes you can have it in moderation and the rest you can eat tons of so its all good.
> 
> Do you ladies have a treat on weigh in night?Click to expand...

Ahhh yes! I am terrible on weigh in night and have about 50 syns lol
Shouldnt really :blush:


----------



## jms895

lucylu79 said:


> I was gutted last night ladies, I stayed the same :cry:
> 
> On the plus note I know why now, the leader thank god could see how upset I was and spent some time asking what I eat and I told her about my smoothies for breakfast...........OMG, now I get it!!! A banana (regular size and I have large!!) is 4.5syns when pureed and I was adding a large handful of mixed berries etc!!! Thats probably nearly another 5-10 syns without even realising!!!
> 
> Oh well, its a new day and I've been on the exercise bike already, 12km later i'm feeling very positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> Well done to all who lost!!!
> 
> xx

:hugs: at least you know what to change hun! xx


----------



## lucylu79

Laura2919 said:


> Good luck Dannie..
> 
> Lucy :hugs: I dont have smoothies but I know they are syns and its high depending on what you have. Are you going to keep having them but adding them to your syns or scrap them all together?

I aint having them ever again!!! Cant believe I didn't know!!!

x


----------



## lucylu79

I'm trying the lemon and chilli chicken sw recipe tonight, hope its nice!!!

So i've looked into a food budget and I think the easiest way for me would be to stick to a certain type of meat each day ie chicken on monday, pork tuesday etc. I'm hoping that once i've done a few weeks at planning a whole week and keep building up the weeks that i'll soon have a few recipes and weeks to play with.

Does anyone use mysupermarket.com?? It really shows you how much it would it would of cost if you'd of gone Tesco instead of Asda!! 

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have that on now Lucy, how does it work?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Also, where do you find the info needed to log onto SW online girls?


----------



## danniemum2be

Jac your book they write your weight in near the back your leader should have written the pin in and the code thing is on your card xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ah no, theres nothing written in that bit:dohh:

Forgot to ask on Wed..gah, I really need to get on the site:growlmad:


----------



## lucylu79

It works by comparing which shops would be the cheapest, does take a while but you add all the food to trolley like the other ws's and it will transfer them to the ws once youve finished


----------



## danniemum2be

lend my details for now if you want Jac xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

You sure? Thanks chicky, want to PM me them? :thumbup:


----------



## danniemum2be

xxxjacxxx said:


> You sure? Thanks chicky, want to PM me them? :thumbup:

done :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i lost 1/2 lb


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

were having cherry coke chicken folllowed by raspberry kisses :munch:


----------



## danniemum2be

well done rainbow. were having gammon egg and chips for tea tonight. were going to OHs sisters tomoz so guarantee itll be a takeaway so saving myself till then xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done Lea, a loss is a loss:thumbup:

I'm making ham, mushroom and sweetpea tagliatelle:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to the new girls! im sure u will love the plan and this forum ;-) x

Well done to the ladies that lost weight! i am too lazy to page back as done another 10hr shift today but did catch up on all posts and we are doing great! x

I have been good again and had a lush meal of tender cooked gammon in cheese an leek sauce(syn free in EE) with boiled rice, followed by a nectarine and a shape zero yogurt. Nom Nom. Its my WI tomorrow but as i have not been on plan for the previous 2wks and not been weighed- even tho iv been good this wk, i am dreading WI as im sure i put weight on in the past few wks... would be happy to still weight 14.9 tomorrow but would love to see a lil loss! lol xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

I've actually (almost) got through day 1 - woohooo!

Well done Dannie and Lea!


----------



## bump_wanted

I lost 1.5lbs!! So happy as my periods are due this week and i was away for the weekend and had a chippy and a few glasses of wine 

Welcome to the thread new girlies xx

Well done everyone on the losses xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well after food poisoning at the weekend, I've not stuck to plan this week at all, so expecting at best to stay the same this week.


----------



## danniemum2be

well done bump_wanted!!!! xx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done everyone on your losses! 

Did a double Zumba last night and it was great. Now gonna do 20 minute classes on PS3 until weigh in. Been good so hoping to get my 2lb off to get my half stone award. Got lots of cakes to make this weekend so will be extremely busy so going to plan what to eat cos otherwise I will pick at everything. 

Will be definitely looking into a trailor for the bike. Thanks

Thanks for link Jac. I joined the group. Yummy.


----------



## bump_wanted

x-Rainbow-x said:


> were having cherry coke chicken folllowed by raspberry kisses :munch:

Whats raspberry kisses? Xx


----------



## Laura2919

Ive always wanted to know if the diet coke chicken is nice. Never ever tried it but I think I might have to give it a go. 

Im having a chicken shish kebab tonight. So hungry, have a mountain of ironing to do also and a million cakes to makes tomorrow :haha: sooo busy aswel as working. MIL is going to be looking after the girls thankfully at 3pm til bedtime so I can get done and sorted before they come home.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, stuck to plan mostly today...had a feta cheese salad for lunch though as I went on a girlie shopping spree so had to eat out...already had my HE A as milk in coffee all day so will have syn the feta and whatever dressing was in it:wacko:
Had SW Chicken curry with rice for tea, was lovely but a little too salty, dunno why as I didnt add any salt:shrug:

Went in to Hotel Chocolat though and bought a slab of cookie cream crumble...uh oh, guess today is gonna be my 'naughty' day:haha:


----------



## Laura2919

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi girls, stuck to plan mostly today...had a feta cheese salad for lunch though as I went on a girlie shopping spree so had to eat out...already had my HE A as milk in coffee all day so will have syn the feta and whatever dressing was in it:wacko:
> Had SW Chicken curry with rice for tea, was lovely but a little too salty, dunno why as I didnt add any salt:shrug:
> 
> Went in to Hotel Chocolat though and bought a slab of cookie cream crumble...uh oh, guess today is gonna be my 'naughty' day:haha:

Sometimes the chocolate just has to win and when it is Hotel Chocolat it definitely wins.. 

Just get straigh back on tomorrow... Oh and enjoy that chocolate :flower:


----------



## Kimboowee

I've been good today =]
Had mushroom omelette for brekkie, skipped lunch because I was busy in Currys for HOURS! Had chicken stir fry for tea, yum yum! 

My sisters coming round tonight so will probs make something syn free to snack on so I can have some vodka haha!


----------



## mummy_a

congratulations to everyone who has lost! 

I have been really good this week, have done another cycle ride this morning to asda to get some squash and stayed away from all the lovely nice things. I so wanted some chocolat yesterday evening, but we had none in the house, oh was out and the children in bed, so that saved from eating an entire bar. Feeling quite good about this week and dare I say I hope to loose more than 3 lbs? I need another 5 pounds to my stone and a half and would like to reach that within the next two weeks. For the moment the losses seem to be bigger number, so want it to continu. Was counting on an average of about 2lbs a week, but by the looks of it I might reach my goal slightly earlier than the end of the year. :)


----------



## jms895

Well ladies I am expecting a gain this week i have been so bad and hardly followed plan at all :(

Good luck on losses and well done to those who lost! :D


----------



## bump_wanted

Mummy_a you are doing great ive got 5lbs to my stone award and was planning on doing that in 2 weeks also but my losses arent as big as yours so im being EXTRA good this week lol didnt even have my after weigh in treat on Thursday xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Just a quick one from me as i am pretty ill at the moment. came home from work yesterday with hot an cold sweats an headache an sore throat and been in bed since :-(
I got weighed on fri and i was 14.8 so lost 1lb since last WI. I hope to lose 2lb by fri.
Feel like iv been run over by a truck :-( Well done to everyone for resisting temptation and for those that didnt- ah tomorrow's another day ;-) xxx


----------



## jms895

Hugs AQ :( :hugs:

I have written this week off :( hardly stuck to plan but back on track after weigh in Tues am and after food shopping lol


----------



## Laura2919

AQ hope you feel better soon xx

I didnt have the best weekend but I am gonna follow the green plan for the next two days. Need to be really really good.


----------



## Kimboowee

Hope your feeling better soon AQ

Im doing good (I think!) I didn't know that quorn sausages had to be synned now so had 12 syns yesterday then 12 today - still trying to get my head round it all!
I will put a scary looking ticker up after first wi!


----------



## bump_wanted

I thought quorn was free?! Xx


----------



## Laura2919

Bump they have changed all their ingredients, we was talking about this at our last meeting. Means they will have to issue new books for all the new members cos it says Quorn is free in them.


----------



## Laura2919

Kimboowee said:


> Hope your feeling better soon AQ
> 
> Im doing good (I think!) I didn't know that quorn sausages had to be synned now so had 12 syns yesterday then 12 today - still trying to get my head round it all!
> I will put a scary looking ticker up after first wi!

You will get there hun. I dont eat Quorn now because I can have a thin sausage from Morrisons for half a syn each and they are lovely.


----------



## bump_wanted

I dont eat quorn anyway but i was gonna try it wont bother now... Thats a bit rotten for people who dont know tho saying that i didnt stay for meeting on thursday cause Ollie was ill xx


----------



## Laura2919

bump_wanted said:


> I dont eat quorn anyway but i was gonna try it wont bother now... Thats a bit rotten for people who dont know tho saying that i didnt stay for meeting on thursday cause Ollie was ill xx

It was only mentioned because there was a board with all the Quorn stuff and one lady was having a look so the leader said oh by the way quorn have changed their ingredients.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I have got severe tonsillitis so been signed off work till next monday and have to take 2 penicillin 4 time a day :-( so not on plan as the only food i can manage is ice cream and ice cold drinks plus some lucozade for energy so not able to stick to plan xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

Laura2919 said:


> bump_wanted said:
> 
> 
> I dont eat quorn anyway but i was gonna try it wont bother now... Thats a bit rotten for people who dont know tho saying that i didnt stay for meeting on thursday cause Ollie was ill xx
> 
> It was only mentioned because there was a board with all the Quorn stuff and one lady was having a look so the leader said oh by the way quorn have changed their ingredients.Click to expand...

O id be ragin lol

AQ hope your better soon get a rest i was ill doing WW one week and lost 5lbs lol so i may need to catch your germs some how xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I only found out because I use a dieting forum - I've bought Asda low fat ones for this week instead!


----------



## daniandbaby

1.5lb off :D:D:D:D


----------



## kirstybumx3

hellooooo ladies!!!! wow how many pages on here!!!!
ive been doing slimming world since the new year and have lost a measly 1st =/
now i keep going off track and yoyoing from 10st 2.5 and 10st 4 ... not happy with myself...
put 1.5lb on today putting me back up to 10st 4, urghhh!!!!! MUST get motivation back x


----------



## lucylu79

Morning Ladies,

I wondered if I may be a bit nosey and ask the following:

If you had a fab weight loss week what plan did you follow?

On that plan did you eat anything 'different' ie super speed etc?

How many syns did you have?

Do you do any exercise and if so, do you find that helps boost your loss??


I've got a wedding coming up and really want to ensure i'm doing everything I can!!!


----------



## Laura2919

I mostly follow extra easy but really stick to it. Weigh my healthy extras and only use 5-10syns.


----------



## africaqueen

Dani- Well done x

Kirsty- Welcome to the thread x

Kate- You ok? not seen you around for a lil while x

Hi to everyone else. I cannot taste any food at all now so sticking to syn free bland stuff for the next few days as pointless eating nice food when i cant taste it :-(
Had a yogurt for brekky but just for the coolness of it. Dh is making me some rice with a bit of pepper stew(nigerian recipe) for lunch so at least i can taste the hotness! lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Eeeeeek 2 pound off this week, god knows how i managed! :D


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on your loss jms.. 

I lost 1lb this week. Happy with that. 1lb to go to half a stone, gonna get it this week!


----------



## daniandbaby

Hope u feel better aq

Well done on loses girls.

Feeling very motivated, I can do this, we all can,, feels so good to c the numbers on the scales going down :D

got a friends bday on sat so not using any of my syns, probally be a wild one, its been a while ha ha


----------



## mummy_a

Got weigh in tonight. Have been doing loads of cycling and walking (we were on our feet walking and than shopping and walking back for about 3.5 hours) I even resisted to have something at starbucks whilst oh had a big lovely coffee. I hate coffee, so I normally have a hot chocolat, but didn't want to take the risk with WI today. 

Hope to loose at least 2.5 lbs, don't think I will reach the 5 needed to earn my stone and a half award, so this might be the first week I come home with no certificate. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Jms an Laura- Well done on losses x

Mummy a- good luck for WI later x

Dani- You have a good night! we all need a blow out. I should be at a hen party on fri at my friends house with bbq, loads of cocktails and a naked butler with 50 women but unless i get well in time i wont be going :-( hope i can go cos need some fun badly x

Anyone heard from Kate?? 

I am still not very well. Got stomach bug as well as the tonsillitis so very down and af came full force today too so been feeling very sick all day. Lying on couch now. Just ate a packet of galaxy caramel drops or whatever they are called lol. Should not of eaten them really as feel sick again but cnt stomach a proper meal at the moment xxx


----------



## Kimboowee

-4lbs down!


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Kim!! Fab loss x

Mummy a- You back from WI yet? hope it went well x

I am going to try eat some noodles as im bit peckish now, hopefully keep them down. lolxxx


----------



## mummy_a

Rubbish that you are still feeling unwell AQ. Really hope you feel better for friday, it sounds like a lovely day out and it will be nice if you could go. 

Well done Kim!

Got another slimmer of the week this week, lost 4lbs. Am 2 lbs off for club 10 and 1 pound off from my stone and a half. Got 4 slimmer of the week now, so might get slimmer of the month for this month if next week is fine. Does anyone know what you get when you ar slimmer of the month?


----------



## lucky3

at our group you got nothing, just felt good!!! some people get flowers or a recipe book.


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Mummy a!! that is fab!

I am hoping when i weigh in on fri morning i see a lil loss, but doubtful as although i have not been able to eat much, i have been eating full fat ice cream most days... around 3 bowls a day... lol. I would be happy with a 1lb loss this wk as totally not been on plan. xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls!
I didn't make it to WI this morning as had a nail appointment:blush:
But I think Ive maintained. So thats good.
Had Fridays chocolate episode and didn't stick to plan on friday as had no food in:blush:
But...been good since Sunday, forgot to have my HE B yesyerday..ooppss! Think I only synned on a teaspoon of Nutella:haha:
Had Scrambled egg on 2 toast (not nimble so synned 7 syns here)
Had a superfood salad from Wetherspoons for my lunch, I'm guessing I synned the Vinaigrette, (estimating 2 syns) various Banana's and apples inbetween and then tea was beans, chooped toms, egg and bacon on toast(HEB)
on 9 Syns so far and plan to use up another 3 for my strawberries and (low fat) creme fraiche shortly:thumbup:


----------



## bump_wanted

Argh why do i have sneeky weigh ins?? My scales say ive sts im never going on them again!!! Just hope they are wrong ive been really trying this week xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

I managed to eat today and keep it down but it was a... big mac meal... lol.
I am thinking with that and the ice cream iv been eating that its gonna be a STS for me tomorrow but will WI in the morning and see. I still feel shitty and im exhausted so gonna have a bath and lie on couch with my cover an watch a movie xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

2lbs off! Going for 3 next week i was 12st 9.5lbs and now im 11st 12.5 xx


----------



## africaqueen

well done bump wanted xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

Has anyone else felt a bit moody and hormonal on the diet? Just over the last few days i feel like ive been snapping and crying ALOT and my every thought is consumed by food, maybe im just feeling a bit down the now but im surprised DH hasnt murdered me xx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done everyone on your losses! 

I have 1lb to go til half a stone so I am just aiming for that. Anything else would be amazing. I have also got my bronze and silver bodymagic awards too! :smug: so I am very pleased.


----------



## jms895

Well done Laura and bump wanted!

I officially joined SW group last night rather than doing it at home.

I am 12 stone 6.5 at 5 foot 7. Target is 11 stone for Xmas. Steady so should do it.

Off out for drinks and chinese with the hubby tonight tho :blush:

I also treated myself and got my boobies into a Size 14 top yay! Only an inch to do up a new size 14 dress :D


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

STS for me but no suprise due to all the ice cream! lol.
Hope to lose 3lb by next fri xxx


----------



## bump_wanted

AQ Sts is better than a gain :) well done!

Urgh i had chinese last night... Why??? I didnt even enjoy it xx


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi ladies, sorry ive been a bit awol the past week and a half, i wasnt well and then the diet went out the window havent stopped eating and even missed weigh in thursday cause id been eating anything and everything, but its a fresh week and was good all day yesterday and today and even started doing my zumba dvd. Well done on all the loses xx


----------



## GlasgowAngel

Well I skipped weigh in last week and have lost 3lbs this week. Really don't know how as I've not stuck to plan in any way. In fact I has to step on the scales 4 times as I didn't believe what they were saying lol


----------



## mummy_a

Well done Glasgow Angel, sometimes we think we do bad but we aren't really that bad. I see slimming world as a change of lifestyle and have already learned a lot about balancing good and bad stuff without depriving yourself, maybe you have done that subconsiously. 

AQ good luck for this week. I am sure you will loose some this week, but when we are ill we just need to make sure we get something in rather than nothing. And when you are ill you body is more likely to hang on to anything that comes in, so a STS is quite good. 

Stepped on the wii this morning and was still the same weight as I was last wednesday, not very happy. Hope to loose at least two pounds wednesday, cause that will give me stone and a half and 10%, however not sure if it will happen now. :S Will do lots of cycling today though and got a busy day running around tomorrow and wednesday, so maybe.


----------



## BabyG&Me

Hi guys, 

I'm new to slimming world and this thread. 

Just wanted to share that I weighed in this morning and have lost 4lbs! So pleased!!


----------



## 4magpies

I'm going SW on my own at home.

Lost 8lbs this week!

Hoping for 3/4 next week!! Maybe even 5! LOL

xx


----------



## Berniep

Hi,
can i join you ladies? i started sw last tuesday so have my 1st weigh in 2moro, i'll be honest i've had a difficult, the day i joined sw i got my 1st AF since having my baby and the 1st few days have been hell, in the end days 1 and 2 went out the window, i carried on eating what i wanted, days 3 and 4 i stuck to it religously even though i went out for a meal with a friend and our kids i just ordered a chicken salad with no dressing. Day 5 a bad one again, started off well but then went downhill. Today is day 6 and so far i'm doing ok, just about to have homemade soup (syn free) for lunch. I hope the days i've stuck to it have given me a weight loss it will be the boost i need to get into it fully this week.
I have about 7 stone to lose in total and would like to be somewhere near that goal by next summer as we are planning on booking a holiday abroad and i've had 2 fat holidays in the past i want a slim one next time, i also have a 5 mile walk and a wedding in september, i know i won't lose that much by then but every little helps.
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## bump_wanted

4magpies said:


> I'm going SW on my own at home.
> 
> Lost 8lbs this week!
> 
> Hoping for 3/4 next week!! Maybe even 5! LOL
> 
> xx

Well done on the loses girls
Welcomie to our new ladies

Magpie how did you manage 8lbs im very jealous! Well done xx


----------



## daniandbaby

4.5lb off forever :D yay


----------



## 4magpies

bump_wanted said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm going SW on my own at home.
> 
> Lost 8lbs this week!
> 
> Hoping for 3/4 next week!! Maybe even 5! LOL
> 
> xx
> 
> Well done on the loses girls
> Welcomie to our new ladies
> 
> Magpie how did you manage 8lbs im very jealous! Well done xxClick to expand...

I always manage alot on my 1st week. Last time I lost 7lbs!

I am being very strict though as I need to lose weight quickly so we can get referred for IVF. All the motivation I have ever needed no loss = no baby!

I seem to have lost 2lb more since yesterday. Which is like 10lbs in 8 days... just hope I can keep it up, I am so determined. Not cheating at all, and having 0 syns.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Congrats to all that lost this week!! I am gonna gain this week but I am happy with it cos I know why. Ive done something to my ankle and its killing me so I havent been able to do any Zumba and had a couple of bad days, yesterday was SIL birthday so ended up having some cake and dinner and MIL's. Im expecting it.. Next week I am going to be super good.


----------



## 4magpies

daniandbaby said:


> 4.5lb off forever :D yay

Well done!

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

4magpies said:


> bump_wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm going SW on my own at home.
> 
> Lost 8lbs this week!
> 
> Hoping for 3/4 next week!! Maybe even 5! LOL
> 
> xx
> 
> Well done on the loses girls
> Welcomie to our new ladies
> 
> Magpie how did you manage 8lbs im very jealous! Well done xxClick to expand...
> 
> I always manage alot on my 1st week. Last time I lost 7lbs!
> 
> I am being very strict though as I need to lose weight quickly so we can get referred for IVF. All the motivation I have ever needed no loss = no baby!
> 
> I seem to have lost 2lb more since yesterday. Which is like 10lbs in 8 days... just hope I can keep it up, I am so determined. Not cheating at all, and having 0 syns.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You are supposed to have a minimum of 5 syns.


----------



## 4magpies

Laura2919 said:


> Congrats to all that lost this week!! I am gonna gain this week but I am happy with it cos I know why. Ive done something to my ankle and its killing me so I havent been able to do any Zumba and had a couple of bad days, yesterday was SIL birthday so ended up having some cake and dinner and MIL's. Im expecting it.. Next week I am going to be super good.

Ahhh I hope your ankle gets better soon, I bet that is so frustrating.

Everyone has bad weeks and deserves a rest once in a while.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Laura2919 said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump_wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm going SW on my own at home.
> 
> Lost 8lbs this week!
> 
> Hoping for 3/4 next week!! Maybe even 5! LOL
> 
> xx
> 
> Well done on the loses girls
> Welcomie to our new ladies
> 
> Magpie how did you manage 8lbs im very jealous! Well done xxClick to expand...
> 
> I always manage alot on my 1st week. Last time I lost 7lbs!
> 
> I am being very strict though as I need to lose weight quickly so we can get referred for IVF. All the motivation I have ever needed no loss = no baby!
> 
> I seem to have lost 2lb more since yesterday. Which is like 10lbs in 8 days... just hope I can keep it up, I am so determined. Not cheating at all, and having 0 syns.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You are supposed to have a minimum of 5 syns.Click to expand...

I know, but I need to lose weight QUICK. :thumbup:

And it's working so who am I to argue.

Just eating lots of fruit and veg instead. Healthy. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

4magpies said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all that lost this week!! I am gonna gain this week but I am happy with it cos I know why. Ive done something to my ankle and its killing me so I havent been able to do any Zumba and had a couple of bad days, yesterday was SIL birthday so ended up having some cake and dinner and MIL's. Im expecting it.. Next week I am going to be super good.
> 
> Ahhh I hope your ankle gets better soon, I bet that is so frustrating.
> 
> Everyone has bad weeks and deserves a rest once in a while.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you. 

Yeah I know I just havent got my half stone yet and last time I did it I got it within 3 weeks but I gotta focus cos its my SIL wedding in 8 weeks.


----------



## ushotmedown

I start on monday back home in London. I'm pretty nervous about it mainly because i move back to Bournemouth for uni so I wont have the support of my mum and sister (who are also doing it) but on the plus side my OH said he would go to the classes with me :D but he's already tiny so i'm not sure how much help he will be with this


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

GA- Well done on the loss x

Mummy a- good luck for your WI tomorrow. Hope u get your award x

Magpies- Welcome back my old friend! WELL DONE on the fab loss! i am going to be very strict too after wkend as got a wedding x

Burniep- Welcome to the thread and Good luck for WI today x

Dani- WELL DONE on fab loss! x

Ushotmedown- Welcome to the thread x

Well i have still been ill this wk, signed off work till mon. Still coughing lots and bad chest with tummy bug aswell so diet been up an down. Been comfort eating a bit.
Me an dh have a wedding on fri an so after that i am back on plan 100%. I am going to reduce my syns to 40 a wk for a few wks an see how it goes. I want to shift this last 4lb once an for all so i can update my goal on ticker. xxx


----------



## Berniep

Thanks for the welcomes and congrats to those who have lost weight. I went to wi 2nite and have lost 4lb in my 1st week which i'm really pleased about as i struggled this week and only stuck to it for 3 days, i wish now i'd stuck to it all week i could have lost more lol x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hey ladies!! SO sorry for being so absent (again) - I hate losing track with this thread! 1/2 off this week all going in the right direction :) I'll totally catch up in the morning hope everyone is okay!! :D


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> GA- Well done on the loss x
> 
> Mummy a- good luck for your WI tomorrow. Hope u get your award x
> 
> Magpies- Welcome back my old friend! WELL DONE on the fab loss! i am going to be very strict too after wkend as got a wedding x
> 
> Burniep- Welcome to the thread and Good luck for WI today x
> 
> Dani- WELL DONE on fab loss! x
> 
> Ushotmedown- Welcome to the thread x
> 
> Well i have still been ill this wk, signed off work till mon. Still coughing lots and bad chest with tummy bug aswell so diet been up an down. Been comfort eating a bit.
> Me an dh have a wedding on fri an so after that i am back on plan 100%. I am going to reduce my syns to 40 a wk for a few wks an see how it goes. I want to shift this last 4lb once an for all so i can update my goal on ticker. xxx

Thanks babe!

Hope you feel better soon sweetie. :kiss:

You can do this last 4lbs!! It's nothing compared to what you've done!! So proud of you!!

Enjoy the wedding and then get back on it.

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Well done on the losses girls. :thumbup: 

I gained 2.5lbs but I know why so I have a loss in my head this week and I am so determind to get it. 

I wondered if anyone had any good recipes that I could have for things I can keep in the fridge for when I am busy. I never seem to stop so making something in advance sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Berniep

Laura2919 said:


> Well done on the losses girls. :thumbup:
> 
> I gained 2.5lbs but I know why so I have a loss in my head this week and I am so determind to get it.
> 
> I wondered if anyone had any good recipes that I could have for things I can keep in the fridge for when I am busy. I never seem to stop so making something in advance sounds like a good idea.

My SW leader gave us a recipe last week for speedy soup similar to the one on the 1st page of this thread but with less stuff in:-
2 tins of tomatoes
1 tin of carrots
1 tin of beans 
1 large pickled onion

blend together as lumpy or smooth as you like, heat up and serve.


I found the onions a bit odd when she told us lol but i can't taste it, also i didn't want to pay a fortune for large ones when i had normal ones in my cupboard so i just put 2 normal ones in. My dad has also tried this soup and he added worchester sauce for a bit more flavour, i've not tried adding this yet but to be honest its nice enough as it is. I make up a batch and then freeze some and keep the odd one in the fridge for when i need a quick lunch xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Well done on all the losses ladies! 

I lost 1/2 a lb this week but I'm not surprised as its witch week:growlmad:
Oh well, hoping for at least 2lbs next week:thumbup:

Manged to get my pin number from group today so can properly fill in my food diary online, added up today and Ive had 9 syns already! I think Ive been having too many syns without realising, thats what I get for being complacent! 

7.5 lbs to go till 10 stone:happydance: Cant wait to see that magic number 9 on those scales though:dance: think I'll do a little wee when I do!:blush:


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies well done on all the losses!

I am dreading tomorrow, first official weigh in with group rather than at home and trust it to be the only week i gain as have not been too great and just feel fatter if you know what i mean! :(


----------



## africaqueen

Berniep- WELL DONE on the fab loss! x

Laura- We all have off wks. You will soon shift that few lbs x

Magpies- Thanks for having such faith in me hunni! im really struggling the past few wks with the stress im under but i am determined to get there x

Jac- Well done on the loss x

Jms- You will be fine! good luck for WI tomorrow x

Kate- Welcome back! missed you! glad ur back on plan. I have struggled the past few wks but back on it now intill fri as we have a wedding! lol x

Hi to everyone else.
I have been good today...

Breakfast- 3 syn free spicy sausages, fried egg(fry light) slice wholemeal toast (heb).
Apple.

Lunch- Nothing as i was out

Tea- chicken breast, rice and mixed peppers. Cherries and small merignue nest.

Supper will be fruit again and a yogurt. Going to be this good tomorrow aswell to minimise the damage from being at the wedding all day and night on fri with a full breakfast on the sat morning! lol xxx


----------



## Berniep

jms895 said:


> Hey ladies well done on all the losses!
> 
> I am dreading tomorrow, first official weigh in with group rather than at home and trust it to be the only week i gain as have not been too great and just feel fatter if you know what i mean! :(


Good luck xx


----------



## Pink Flowers

hello again ladies, I havent been around for a while, but i am soo happy. Just weighed myself and i am 11lb down from when i first started!!

I am really pleased with that because i havent been sticking to it for a long time!!


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Magpies- Thanks for having such faith in me hunni! im really struggling the past few wks with the stress im under but i am determined to get there x

Stress always gets me too, I'm an emotional eater. It's not good. But your bound to be stressed with what your going through.

I have my HSG today, nervous and scared, determined not to allow myself to be bad. Another 2lb off on the scales this morning. 1st 1lb to go!

For tea I had a homemade chilli with lean mince, kidney beans, half a tin of beans, tinned tomatos and onion and some rice. Was lovely. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## mummy_a

At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)


----------



## 4magpies

mummy_a said:


> At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)

Well done, my 1st target is 13st 9.....

xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Berniep said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the losses girls. :thumbup:
> 
> I gained 2.5lbs but I know why so I have a loss in my head this week and I am so determind to get it.
> 
> I wondered if anyone had any good recipes that I could have for things I can keep in the fridge for when I am busy. I never seem to stop so making something in advance sounds like a good idea.
> 
> My SW leader gave us a recipe last week for speedy soup similar to the one on the 1st page of this thread but with less stuff in:-
> 2 tins of tomatoes
> 1 tin of carrots
> 1 tin of beans
> 1 large pickled onion
> 
> blend together as lumpy or smooth as you like, heat up and serve.
> 
> 
> I found the onions a bit odd when she told us lol but i can't taste it, also i didn't want to pay a fortune for large ones when i had normal ones in my cupboard so i just put 2 normal ones in. My dad has also tried this soup and he added worchester sauce for a bit more flavour, i've not tried adding this yet but to be honest its nice enough as it is. I make up a batch and then freeze some and keep the odd one in the fridge for when i need a quick lunch xxClick to expand...

Ahh great thank you! Will definitely give it a go.. Thanks xx


----------



## Laura2919

mummy_a said:


> At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)

Well done. xx


----------



## daniandbaby

oh forgot to add I got my club 10 too!

Have a fab week !


----------



## mummy_a

4magpies said:


> mummy_a said:
> 
> 
> At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)
> 
> Well done, my 1st target is 13st 9.....
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

My first target was below 15stone, than my club 10 which was 14st3.5 and now I think I am gonna put my next target at 13stone, which with a bit of luck I might be able to do before a wedding in august I have to go to. If I get below 14st I am on my weight I was at my wedding when 12 weeks pregnant with my first. So getting there. It is a really nice feeling to hit targets, so don't put them to far away. I get quite a few small ones which where about 5 to 6 pounds from each other. (weight I was when 12 weeks pregnant with last child, weight I was a year ago before getting pregnant, weight I was when 12 weeks pregnant with eldest etc)

Well done Dani! Club 10 is a great achievement.


----------



## Berniep

mummy_a said:


> At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)

Well done, 2 awards in one night and a good loss too :happydance:


----------



## Berniep

daniandbaby said:


> oh forgot to add I got my club 10 too!
> 
> Have a fab week !

Well done :happydance:, mine is ages away yet :dohh:


----------



## Berniep

Well i've decided my first target is going to be 16 stone 4oz which is what i was when i fell pregnant with Jack, i'd been doing (dare i say this on here) WW's and the week i got my BFP i weighed in at 16 stone 4, when I joined slimming world last week i was horrified when i weighed in at 17stone 13 :dohh: after this weeks loss i have another 1 stone 5lb to first target, if I could achieve this by the 18th August that would be great cause thats the date i got my BFP last year and last weighed that amount, i've got 7 weeks to do it, don't think i've enough time:dohh: but its worth a go and any weight loss is one step closer!


----------



## 4magpies

mummy_a said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_a said:
> 
> 
> At weigh in yesterday I lost 2.5 pounds, so got my stone and a half award and 10% award. Hoping to shed another 3 pounds soon so I can get below 14stone. :)
> 
> Well done, my 1st target is 13st 9.....
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> My first target was below 15stone, than my club 10 which was 14st3.5 and now I think I am gonna put my next target at 13stone, which with a bit of luck I might be able to do before a wedding in august I have to go to. If I get below 14st I am on my weight I was at my wedding when 12 weeks pregnant with my first. So getting there. It is a really nice feeling to hit targets, so don't put them to far away. I get quite a few small ones which where about 5 to 6 pounds from each other. (weight I was when 12 weeks pregnant with last child, weight I was a year ago before getting pregnant, weight I was when 12 weeks pregnant with eldest etc)
> 
> Well done Dani! Club 10 is a great achievement.Click to expand...

Mines to get my BMI below 30 for IVF, after that I will have smaller 7lb targets.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

How much do you need for that magpie?


----------



## 4magpies

Another 15lbs!

I lost 10lb since last monday!

xxx


----------



## lucky3

That shouldn't be a prob then hon, good luck :)


----------



## 4magpies

lucky3 said:


> That shouldn't be a prob then hon, good luck :)

Thank you very much, I want to keep going after my BMI is under 30 and hopefully get down to around 12st 7lbs and just maintain there. 

But that will be at a much more leisurly pace and actually being able to eat nice thing and treat myself.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Magpies!!

Hi to everyone x

2lbs off for me so 54lbs total loss and just 2lb to go to get my BMI to 30 for IVF as my first target then il update my ticker for my next target 

off to a wedding in lancaster now so be back on tomorrow xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Well done Magpies!!
> 
> Hi to everyone x
> 
> 2lbs off for me so 54lbs total loss and just 2lb to go to get my BMI to 30 for IVF as my first target then il update my ticker for my next target
> 
> off to a wedding in lancaster now so be back on tomorrow xxx

Amazing achievement, you will get rid of those last 2lbs easily! So proud of you...

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks sooo much Magpies 
chat soon and well done to you too! we will be having that IVF before we know it! xxx


----------



## mummy_a

Well done AQ! not long now till you reach that first major goal! I really hope you achieve it next week.


----------



## lucky3

Wow aq, you have done so well. I am so impressed. xx


----------



## bump_wanted

O im in a bad SW mood on thursday i only lost half a stupid pound!!! X


----------



## africaqueen

Bump wanted- better than a gain or a STS x

Hi everyone. Hope we are all having a nice wkend?

The wedding was lovely. The bride's dress was amazing! had a lovely day and night but me an dh ended up clubbing till 3am and we have been ill all day with a hangover so all iv been able to stomach is lucozade and a few chippy chips with curry sauce... Ooops. I am back on it from tomorrow tho. Determined to lose this 2lb so iv met my first target and then i relax a little and update my ticker with my next lil goal 

xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

FX'd for the 2lbs!! bump_wanted I only lost half aswell hun :hugs:

My silly neighbour passed down a HUGE bottle of belgian chocolate sauce and I can't stop eating it on my fruit :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

What a naughty neighbour Kate! haha.
I have been hooked on eating cherries so off to aldi to get some more soon. They are so sweet an cheap! lol. Also gonna get some more blueberries as snacks for work xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is having a nice wkend?

I just went and did some food shopping earlier and made me an dh a syn free roast dinner which was a mistake in this heat cos im roasted! lol. Did roast potatoes, chicken, mushy peas and sweetcorn with a drizzle of gravy. Had a fab lolly ice for dessert.
Im back at work tomorrow after being off sick for 2wks so dreading getting back into things as there has been a few changes since iv been off. I am going to make myself something for lunch for work an take some fruit so im not tempted to use the vending machine in work. Need to shift this 2lb by fri! xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
ur dinner sounds lovely africaqueen, ur right though it is oo hot to cook, i made spag bol with turkey mince and got a right sweat on, you never know we may have sweated off some weight this week lol.
Hope you've all had a good weekend, i've not been feeling very well so since last night i've eaten some naughty foods in particular chocolate, i'm going to allow myself what i want today, cause if i try to be strict when i feel like this i'll end up eating twice as much whereas if i have the odd thing when i fancy it and get back on track 2moro i should hopefully be fine xx


----------



## daniandbaby

WI tonight I know I wont have had a loss, sts I would be chuffed with as I haven't been on plan pretty much all week


----------



## africaqueen

Berniep- Yes u must allow urself some treats now and again. Im not cooking again in this heat! lol. Its either salad or nowt! haha x

Dani- You might get a pleasant suprise when u WI. I always tend to do ok when i think iv done crap. Good luck x

Hi to everyone else. I am off to work now till 8pm so gonna miss all this lovely weather this wk :-( i barely slept last night as its soo hot in our room even with the window open an the fan on!! hope everyone has a good start to the new wk xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi all :wave:. Firstly congrats on all your losses so far :)

I'm wondering if any of you can give me a brief overview of SW and the types of food you generally eat. I really need to do something and am torn between SW and WW and which would suit me best.

Can you/Do you still have takeaway and snacks? Is it like WW that you can have anything you want n moderation? Are fruit and veg syn free?

TIA :flower:


----------



## Berniep

Africaqueen, i think we will be on salads for the time been too, its way too hot to cook and even when i do cook i don't want a hot meal in this heat x

Daniandbaby, good luck at WI x

Mnorbury, i am only on my 2nd week of sw this time around but i have done both sw and ww before here's my experience of sw, yes fruit and veg are syn free as long as it isn't juice or cooked(i think), you can still have takeaways, chocolate crisps etc. I mainly eat chicken, tuna, ham, bacon, rice and pasta but there is loads more you can eat syn free including potatoes. So far i think i've made the right decision between the 2 and last week lost 4lb's, good luck whatever you decide x


----------



## jms895

Hiya ladies, everyone has done so great this week, keep it up! And hope it rubs off on my weigh in for Thurs!

I STS last Thurs :( 

I really tried last few days (had a bad weekend) but done red days for the first time ever and I feel lighter x


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

I've decided to join you if it's ok? I'm Hannah, 19 weeks pregnant and have put on 21lbs so far so I've decided to do Slimming World. I've done the diet many times before, so I'm pretty clued up about it. I'm not joining a class because I can't afford it, so I'd be really grateful if you girls could help me with it. 

Ok so I now weigh 15stone 2lbs as of this morning. I'll be happy if I can loose a bit or maintain from now onwards. 

Does anyone know if I need to up my Healthy Extras or Syns? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jms895

Hey Hannah! I have a leaflet for BF and pregnancy so will have a look but yes am sure you will. I got an extra 4 for bf up to 6 months and now only 1 more :(

Welcome over! Good luck x


----------



## ushotmedown

I joined today! That's one thing off my WTT list :D I'm really looking forward to this challenge


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Hannah and congrats on the pregnancy x

Ushotmedown- Well done for making a positive change x

Hi to everyone else x

I was back at work today and it was crap as ever :-( i really need to change my life but everything seems to be resting on this forthcoming IVF. I was so depressed in work that i had a big mac meal for tea as i could not be arsed cooking as its too hot and i wanted quick comfort food. I am back to being good tomorrow xxx


----------



## jms895

AQ - keep looking forward, back on track tomorrow. Tomorrow is a new day :hugs: xxx


----------



## 4magpies

AQ we all slip sometimes.

I've had a bad few days but instead of turning to food I've felt like not eating.

6lb loss for me this week girls.

1st in 2 weeks.

13lbs till 1st target.

x


----------



## lucky3

Wow magpies. That is fantastic well done. The banana diet works :)


----------



## lucylu79

After my drinking session on sat I'm not expecting any miracles, STS would be amazing but i'm trying to consider a gain. I hate the day after drinking...I wasn't hungover but I had major munchies so I had one too many wholemeal rolls and few syns here and there.

I stuck to the plan 100% yest and plan on doing so today too but I have a question for you all....

I've had a red breakfast this morn, plum toms, eggs and bacon with all the fat removed, here lies the question - I removed so much friggin fat it didn't seem worth having any!!! Do you ladies buy that healthier bacon even though its soo expensive?? Is it worth it??

Would love to hear from you.

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lucky3 said:


> Wow magpies. That is fantastic well done. The banana diet works :)

banana diet?

WI for me tomorrow morning but I don't think Ive lost anything. I only had one bad day on saturday where I had a macdonalds wrap and chips, an icecream, a bottle of kopperburg and a cheeseburger:dohh: been on plan all week other than that....I'm finding it pretty hard to shift this last 7/8 lbs girls:wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

I just eat lots of banana's when I am hungry.

This weekend I had a treat though, some choc buttons with the boxing and a sausage and bacon butty on sunday morning.

So its not like I am starving myself, and still lost 6lbs!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

lucylu79 said:


> After my drinking session on sat I'm not expecting any miracles, STS would be amazing but i'm trying to consider a gain. I hate the day after drinking...I wasn't hungover but I had major munchies so I had one too many wholemeal rolls and few syns here and there.
> 
> I stuck to the plan 100% yest and plan on doing so today too but I have a question for you all....
> 
> I've had a red breakfast this morn, plum toms, eggs and bacon with all the fat removed, here lies the question - I removed so much friggin fat it didn't seem worth having any!!! Do you ladies buy that healthier bacon even though its soo expensive?? Is it worth it??
> 
> Would love to hear from you.
> 
> x

I buy the medallions with all the fat already off, I think you get the same amount for your money just no fat!

xxx


----------



## lucylu79

Aw thanks for replying, I was thinking although they cost more surely you actually get too "eat" most of it!!!

So depressing cutting it all off to be left with what looked like a dribble of meat!!!


----------



## 4magpies

xxxjacxxx said:


> lucky3 said:
> 
> 
> Wow magpies. That is fantastic well done. The banana diet works :)
> 
> banana diet?
> 
> WI for me tomorrow morning but I don't think Ive lost anything. I only had one bad day on saturday where I had a macdonalds wrap and chips, an icecream, a bottle of kopperburg and a cheeseburger:dohh: been on plan all week other than that....I'm finding it pretty hard to shift this last 7/8 lbs girls:wacko:Click to expand...

The grilled chicken deli wrap isn't THAT bad @ 370 calories.

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

lucylu79 said:


> Aw thanks for replying, I was thinking although they cost more surely you actually get too "eat" most of it!!!
> 
> So depressing cutting it all off to be left with what looked like a dribble of meat!!!

I dunno, where I buy bacon (ASDA) you get 6 rashers of normal bacon with loads of fat and with the medallions you get 8 with no fat at all, and its alot less messing and you dont chuck half of it in the bin, they are around the same price too, give or take 20p.

xxx


----------



## lucylu79

Excellent thanks!!!

Oh and I just read your journal and I love bananas and eat a lot too!! ;-)

x


----------



## Tizy

Morning all,

Thanks for the welcome AQ and Jms85! I would really appreciate it if you could see how may healthy extras and syns I'm allowed, while pregnant. 

This morning I've had Jordans almond and raisin museli and milk (I had two B choices worth of cereal) becuase I was hungry, hopefully that will be ok. 

Well done to everyone who has lost weight :)

And if you've been flagging, remember everyday is a new day with a new start!

Han Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Magpies- WOW!! I need to start following your plan for a wk and see what results i get! il check out your journal for diet plan. I need to kick start myself again and get moving more too as i have been lazy the past few wks as regards exercise... well done hun!!x

Hi to everyone else.

I am going to have beans with chopped ham and omlette for brekky as it also becomes my lunch thanks to starting work at 12 and finishing at 8. lol. 
I am taking chicken pasta with salad to work for my tea and some fruit to snack on. Need to prepare after yesterdays Maccies incident! lol xxx


----------



## mummy_a

lucylu79 said:


> I've had a red breakfast this morn, plum toms, eggs and bacon with all the fat removed, here lies the question - I removed so much friggin fat it didn't seem worth having any!!! Do you ladies buy that healthier bacon even though its soo expensive?? Is it worth it??
> 
> Would love to hear from you.
> 
> x

I buy the healthy living or healthy eating bacon from tesco. There are 8 rashes and hardly any fat (still have to cut off a little bit) but they are 1.50 for a pack of 8. In asda the price was 2.48 last time I checked. I find tesco quite good with healthy eating meat.


----------



## 4magpies

I haven't started exercise yet, will do when it starts to slow down a bit more, just dont have the energy at the moment, mentally and emotionally drained by pretty much everything (sure you know how that one feels).

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Same ere hun. Bloody shattered with all the emotional aspect of waiting for IVF and with my mum being terminally ill. Life has battered me the past 2yrs but im determined to be a mum one day and then i will have happiness in my life again 

Just had a lush brunch!...

Gammon, fried egg(fry light), toast (heb) with scraping low spread(2 syns) a cuppa an a nectarine and apple  i eat a lot for brunch as im on 12-8 shifts all wk in work and i end up snacking if i dont have a big brunch. lol. Im taking chicken with spinach and peppers to work and some melon xxx


----------



## jms895

Mmmm all these lovely food posts making me hungry! :D


----------



## lucky3

Bananas are great, they are still fruit but fill me up more than apples :thumbup: I might eat fruit all day tomorrow as I'm out shopping and my loss seems to have ground to a halt at the mo :grr: a days fruit has got to be good :) then I can make sw dinner when I get in :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

lucky3 said:


> Bananas are great, they are still fruit but fill me up more than apples :thumbup: I might eat fruit all day tomorrow as I'm out shopping and my loss seems to have ground to a halt at the mo :grr: a days fruit has got to be good :) then I can make sw dinner when I get in :thumbup:

Thats what I tend to do most days, fruit and fat free yoghurt during the day and a proper SW meal for tea.

xx


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Ok so I've completed my first day! If only all days will be this easy (I'm so eager to do well!).

Ok so I've had:

Jordans Museli (2 x b's) and milk (1 x a)
Salad, sliced ham, slice cheese (1 x a) and soup (5 syns)
Go ahead cherry yoghurt slices x 2 (3.5 syns)
Raspberries, grape and cherries
Total 2% yoghurt (1.5 syns)
Syn free bean chilli and rice with sour cream (1.5 syns) and 28g cheese (1 x a)

So in total I've had 14 syns, 3 x a choices and 2 x b choices. 
I know I should have had less of the healthy extras but i'm just getting used to it! Also just trying to use up a few things in the fridge, will replace with syn free options after, like yoghurt and soup. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Hellooo ladies :) I haven't deserted again I've just become very lurky :haha:
Some amazing losses!! I'm really jealous because I just can't seem to lose anything lately. I start off so well and go downhill by the end of the week :( So I didn't go to group this week, I've decided I'm not going 'til I get another sticker :haha:
I'm after my 2.5stone next week!

Off to the Safari Park again tomorrow with Lucas and his Dad, as a little treat because he has his injections on Thursday. I've made a lovely chicken liver pate that I can have with some scan bran for my picnic! Anyone think of anything else I can take? I'm running low on ingredients and ideas :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Kate- you cant go wrong with some hard boiled eggs and sliced tomatoes and cucumber for a picnic and maybe some strawberries  I also like chopped ham and pickled onions. Hope the weather is nice for you and have a lovely day x


----------



## lucylu79

Weigh in for me tonight ladies, not looking forward to it but I need to see the damage following the weekend.

Hopefully i've stuck to the plan since as i'm terrible for just saying stuff it and ruin the rest of the week.

Its taster night tonight but i'm so unorganised I haven't prepared anything, i'm sure she'll let me off considering I have a lo to look after. Who knows maybe i'll get all inspirational later and cook something.

I think i'm going to do mainly red days this week as I used to get better loses before the EE plan started. I think I need to find what suites me best and with our holiday coming up I need to boost my loss!!!

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Kate what about a SW quiche?

I love cold quiche.

I hope I have spelt quiche right? It always looks wrong...? :haha:

How you feeling today AQ, back on the band wagon? I am made up because my BMI is now 31.something, 2 weeks ago it was 34!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

lucylu79 said:


> Weigh in for me tonight ladies, not looking forward to it but I need to see the damage following the weekend.
> 
> Hopefully i've stuck to the plan since as i'm terrible for just saying stuff it and ruin the rest of the week.
> 
> Its taster night tonight but i'm so unorganised I haven't prepared anything, i'm sure she'll let me off considering I have a lo to look after. Who knows maybe i'll get all inspirational later and cook something.
> 
> I think i'm going to do mainly red days this week as I used to get better loses before the EE plan started. I think I need to find what suites me best and with our holiday coming up I need to boost my loss!!!
> 
> xx

I think EE is very good for maintaining but I never lost much on it...

Good luck for WI and let us know if they give you any interesting recipes.

xxx


----------



## lucylu79

Thats interesting that someone else feels the same as at my class EVERYONE is on EE and seem to loose 2lb + per week.

Do you do red and green mainly then??


----------



## 4magpies

lucylu79 said:


> Thats interesting that someone else feels the same as at my class EVERYONE is on EE and seem to loose 2lb + per week.
> 
> Do you do red and green mainly then??

I think it works to start with, for a couple of weeks then it tails off.

My problem was I started eating more and more I think...

Now I dont really do either, I just dont eat alot at all, small portions and lots of fruit.

I would say its closest to green really, as I hardly eat any meat, and what I do eat could be counted for in healthy extras I guess....

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Magpies- Yep well an truly on the band wagon now! just spent £11 in Aldi and got...

x2 punnets blueberries
x2 punnets strawberries
x2 bunches celery
x2 bunches spring onions
x6 pink lady apples
x6 bananas
x1 white grapes
x1 red grapes
x1 punnet cherries
x1 spring green cabbage

So i am made up and got all my healthy snacks! off to work now so back tonight xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Hiya girls.
> 
> Magpies- Yep well an truly on the band wagon now! just spent £11 in Aldi and got...
> 
> x2 punnets blueberries
> x2 punnets strawberries
> x2 bunches celery
> x2 bunches spring onions
> x6 pink lady apples
> x6 bananas
> x1 white grapes
> x1 red grapes
> x1 punnet cherries
> x1 spring green cabbage
> 
> So i am made up and got all my healthy snacks! off to work now so back tonight xxx

Thats a bargain!! *drags OH to Aldi*.

Think we will visit there this weekend.

Hope work goes ok sweetie....

xxx


----------



## Berniep

I lost 1lb this week, was hoping for more but i did have a bad weekend so can't complain, hopefully will do better this week.
Good luck to those still to be weighed and well done for all the losses so far xx


----------



## 4magpies

Berniep said:


> I lost 1lb this week, was hoping for more but i did have a bad weekend so can't complain, hopefully will do better this week.
> Good luck to those still to be weighed and well done for all the losses so far xx

1lb is fab especially if you've been naughty, and a loss is a loss, 1lb closer to your goal. Well done!!

xxx


----------



## ushotmedown

I was really worried about classes because i'm going to be switching between my house and my OH house all this summer and then in september i'll be back in bournemouth for university. But i searched up online and there is one about 15 minute walk from my OH and one just round the corner in september. Oh yes. Means no matter where i am i have no excuse to miss a class


----------



## 4magpies

I don't like classes, I find it demotivates me.

As they weigh at 6pm on a tuesday, I always hardly seem to lose anything, then I would get pissed off because I was getting rubbish losses when I had been really good. So then I would be naughty.

Do much better doing it at home myself, but thats just me.

AQ do you go to group still?

xxx


----------



## ushotmedown

i find im just the opposite  not going to class demotivates me. I find that i get way too lazy and will just think i can miss a week or whatever. But there is no excuse if i go to a class


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah, everyone is different I suppose!

xxx


----------



## Berniep

I've been doing either sw or ww since having my 1st baby 10 years ago and i find it makes no difference at all whether i do it myself at home or go to class, if i fancy something i really shouldn't be eating i think about it non-stop till i eat it, willpower is my problem! even the shame of admitting in class i've put weight on has no influence :dohh: I need to sort my willpower out, today i feel very determined to do it today so hopefully i'll feel like this all week x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm with you on the will power... mine was rubbish until I was told no lose weight = no chance of a baby, ever.

All the motivation I need.

Just wish I had the motivation before all this... motivation and will power is the hardest bit. 

xxx


----------



## Berniep

Yeah i think a baby is all the willpower you need, i developed a blood clot on my lung after giving birth to my last and even though they said my weight didn't cause it, it was the pregnancy that caused it, i honestly believe that if i hadn't been obese and ended up with spd therefore not moving about much cause of the pain, i wouldn't have developed it, i've now to recover from that whilst looking after a young baby, so my thoughts are if i lose weight i should get back to my old self quicker x


----------



## africaqueen

Berniep- well done on loss hun x

Magpies- U are doing fab but dont drive yourself mad with obsession with diet/baby. Been there and done that and nearly lost the plot so talking from experience hunni. Its a long haul to starting IVF so let urself live a bit too an have the odd treat x

I have just had a niice chinese with dh. I had chicken pineapple with boiled rice as its only 4 syns for the lot an lush! work was shite as ever. Got phone slammed down 4 times and then given a indecent proposal from a fella of 80!! wot a fab life! lol xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm thinking of trying out a few red/green days as I'm wanting to boost my loss a little quicker to shift these last few lbs...I'm scared though, I only know EE:blush:

WI today and lost 1.5 lbs, was hoping for a little more as I was on last week :growlmad:


----------



## bump_wanted

1.5lbs is good anytime when youve only half a stone to go its brilliant dont be so harsh on yourself 

Im scared for WI tomorrow after loosing a rubbish half a pound last week ive been so good but sometimes when youve been good it doesnt really show on the scales ahhh xx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> Magpies- U are doing fab but dont drive yourself mad with obsession with diet/baby. Been there and done that and nearly lost the plot so talking from experience hunni. Its a long haul to starting IVF so let urself live a bit too an have the odd treat x

It's all I have to stop me going mental at the moment, some hope.... but thanks chick I get what your saying totally... I had some sneaky choc buttons on saturday night whilst watching the boxing, and a grilled chicken kebab for tea last night... those are my treats. :thumbup:

Well done Jac!! 

xx


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

Hi Berniep, congrats on your little boy. 

Magpies, motivation is the hardest part and I think its fantastic that your using your desire for a baby to help you lose weight and I hope you don't think its out of turn but I do also agree with AQ, having never been there myself I can only imagine the frustration and control you could set upon your life, when its something you want so desparately. Wish lots of :dust:to you all. 

Jac well done on your loss 
Bump wanted, hope this weeks WI is better for you. 

I'm not weighing in until Monday as I only started following on Tuesday. I'm quite tempted to make Friday my WI day tho, I always used to do that when I wasn't pregnant so I had the week to balance some of the wine I'd had at the weekend :)

Anyway, everything is till going ok at my end. I had 4 Elizabeth Shaw Mint Crisps last night as I needed some chocolate, but I syned them!

Han Xxx


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
Hope ur all ok today, good luck for wi on whatever day u decide Tizy. I'm struggling today, the kids take sandwiches to school for their lunch and hubby also takes them to work so we always have choc biscuits and crisps in the house, normally i can ignore them and i try to buy things i don't really like, but yesterday at asda i bought them some new milka choc biscuits for them to try cause they were on offer, my hubby ate a pack last night (they come in mini packs of 6) and told me they were really nice, i went online to check how many syns they were and for 1 mini and i mean mini biscuit it was 1.5 syns so i thought well i've 5 syns left i'll have a options hot choc and 2 of the biscuits, i'd get hubby to eat the other 4 lol but when i mentioned this to hubby he said i wouldn't be able to just eat 2 they are that nice and he advises me not to try and to stick to my morning coffee biscuits, so i stuck to the morning coffee but now today every time i go in the kitchen i can't stop thinking anout them, i've put them in a cupboard out of sight but i know they are there calling me. I've so far had a hi fi bar (as my b choice healthy extra) and a punnet of cherries to try and get the sweet kick to take my mind off them but i still really want them aarrgghhh i hate it when i feel like this, i'm determined to stick to the plan all week this week instead of only part of the week like i have been and i really don't want to waste precious syns on something so small. Anyway moan over, i think i'll go do some housework to take my mind off it xx


----------



## allyk

i have finally done it and joined SW last night.. have been looking at website at recipies etc but i need to ask. After you attended your 1st session did you start on SW immediatly? i feel that i need to sit and plan our meals for the week and but the ingrediants but i cant do it today. Is it ok to start on say saturday once ive bougtt everything?!!?

i really want to do this, i had heart attack last night when i actually got weighed!!


----------



## Berniep

allyk said:


> i have finally done it and joined SW last night.. have been looking at website at recipies etc but i need to ask. After you attended your 1st session did you start on SW immediatly? i feel that i need to sit and plan our meals for the week and but the ingrediants but i cant do it today. Is it ok to start on say saturday once ive bougtt everything?!!?
> 
> i really want to do this, i had heart attack last night when i actually got weighed!!

I started just over 2 weeks ago and it took me 2 days to go thru my books and go shopping for everything I needed, during those 2 days, i tried to stick to the plan with what i had in the house but i'll admit i still ate things i shouldn't have as they were way too many syns, during that 1st week i only stuck to the plan fully for 3 days and i lost 4lbs. Good luck xx


----------



## jms895

Tizy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Ok so I've completed my first day! If only all days will be this easy (I'm so eager to do well!).
> 
> Ok so I've had:
> 
> Jordans Museli (2 x b's) and milk (1 x a)
> Salad, sliced ham, slice cheese (1 x a) and soup (5 syns)
> Go ahead cherry yoghurt slices x 2 (3.5 syns)
> Raspberries, grape and cherries
> Total 2% yoghurt (1.5 syns)
> Syn free bean chilli and rice with sour cream (1.5 syns) and 28g cheese (1 x a)
> 
> So in total I've had 14 syns, 3 x a choices and 2 x b choices.
> I know I should have had less of the healthy extras but i'm just getting used to it! Also just trying to use up a few things in the fridge, will replace with syn free options after, like yoghurt and soup.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok.
> 
> Han Xxx

Hey hun I checked and if pregnant i think you just get normal HEXs sorry but you get more if bf xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, fab losses keep it up! :D

I lost a surprising 2 pound yay! :D I did more EE and red rather than just green.

Am aiming for 2 next week tho i have pizza hut tomorrow.


----------



## missVN

Hi everyone, thought I would join in here for some encouragement and ideas if thats ok :shrug:

I first started slimming world over a year ago and lost a stone before finding out I was pregnant and stopped. I didn't realise you could carry on when pregnant :dohh:
Anyway, 2 weeks after having Ryan I was only 5lb over what I was when I got my bfp but over the next few weeks put on another 7lbs :dohh: I lost that 7lb by myself and when Ryan was 12 weeks old I started following the cambridge diet. Not my ideal choice but my best friend was getting married and I needed to lose weight fast. I lost 24lb in 12 weeks and felt great at my friends wedding :thumbup: 
But then I stopped cambridge and had a bit of a blow out putting on 11 lbs in just over 2 weeks :cry:
I joined slimming world last wednesday and despite eating loooaaadds this last week I have lost 6lbs :happydance:
I'm so pleased with myself, feeling very positive that this is my time to get to target!
I have 2 stone 5lb to lose to get to target, 6 down, 27 to go :thumbup: I want to have lost at least another stone by mid sept when my brother in law gets married.

Not really sure why that turned into my life story but thats me, I'm sure I'll get a lot of help from everyone here over the next few months :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls.

Magpies- Glad your allowing urself the odd treat. I know u are a sensible gal but we have been friends on here for a long time an just know wot ur going thru so here if u need to talk hun x

Jms- well done on the loss! x

Hi to everyone else x

I have been good today, well mostly...

Breakfast- Banana, blueberries and cuppa coffee.

Lunch- Sliced chicken, crabsticks and a apple.

Tea- Rice, chicken and home made syn free spicy african sauce. Blueberries, strawberries and grapes.

Supper- Banana butty, apple and mullerlight. Cuppa tea.

Treat- Coffee in work with a shot of mint syrup in it... naughty but delicious!

I am going to be good food wise all day tomorrow but i am going for a couple drinks after work with the girls so will stick to vod an diet coke  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome miss VN! we crossed posts there xxx


----------



## jms895

Well done AQ and welcome MissVN x


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies. Im over to join! I did slimming world back in 2007-2008 in which i lost 1 pound under my 10% and 2 stone!! I went on holiday, come back and then became pregnant so i stopped :( 

I have started again and this is my second week. didnt go the first week weight in as I suffered with a terrible flu. 

Weight at start is 18stone, 6 and a half pounds...EEK!!!! heaviest ive ever been!!! :( 
My short term target is 16st, 8 and half lbs.
Current i guess would be the same as start as i havent weight myself.


----------



## jms895

Good luck Lilysmum! xx


----------



## ushotmedown

Everyone is doing great :D we can do this!


----------



## bump_wanted

Argh i lost 2lbs last night but i needed to lose 2.5lb for my stone award so im raging lol xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Hope ur all having a good day.

JMS895, well done on ur loss :happydance:, enjoy ur pizza, we all deserve a treat every now and then x
MissVN, welcome and well done on ur 1st loss 6lb's is great :happydance:x
Africa Queen, how r u? enjoy ur after work drinks 2nite x
Lilysmum2,welcome and good luck x
Ushotmedown, :hi: x
bump_wanted, :hugs: you'll get ur stone next week, well done on the 2lb's x

So far i'm having a good week, although at this point last week i was having a good week. it was the weekend where it went downhill :dohh:


----------



## missVN

Thank you all for the lovely welcome :thumbup:

Had a bit of a blip since my weigh in on wednesday, was so pleased with my loss that I treated myself to a chippy tea on the way home (terrible I know :blush: ) and then went out for lunch on thursday and treated myself to a chicken and cheese panini with a chocoholics cupcake for afters. Then theres been the toast and way too much cheese to count as a HE :dohh:

BUT just had a lovely big pasta salad for tea followed by strawberries, grapes and melon, hopefully I won't have done too much damage :dohh:


----------



## Berniep

Morning ladies,
How r u all? We had a chocolate cake sat in the kitchen last night that my hubby needed to take to work for someones birthday it looked gorgeous i don't know how i managed not to eat it tbh, i was even thinking if i take hubby to work i could have the car so i could nip into town and replace the cake and then drop it into him :haha:, after telling hubby this he thought that was a great idea and we nearly caved in and ate some but i'm pleased to say, i held out and had a couple of morning coffee biscuits instead and thankfully now the cake has left the house :happydance: I'm finding the cravings for chocolate and cakes so hard at the moment, they were both such a big part of my life, its killing me giving them up, I know you can have some in moderation ut i have discovered if i have a little bit i give in and eat the rest :dohh: and then feel really guilty afterwards. I ended up going 10 syns over on Thursday for that reason, so from fri-tues (my wi day), i'm knocking 2 syns off a day and then hopefully i won't have done too much damage.

MissVN, i know how you feel, the 1st 2 weeks i found once i'd had that blip i thought oh well thats this week wasted i'll just carry on eating naughty things, whereas this week even though i went mad with the chocolate fingers on Thursday, i've taken control of the situation and have hopefully saved myself, i'm just hoping i've finally got my head around it now, good luck xx


----------



## jms895

I just ate 2 ww carrot cake slices then am now horrified i found out they were 4 syns each :grr: I could have had a bloody bar of chocolate! :(


----------



## missVN

Thanks Berniep, think I've pulled it round today. Have eaten loads of superspeed/ superfree foods and only had 7.5 syns :thumbup:


----------



## Berniep

I went to my nieces birthday party yesterday and ended up eating way too many syns to count:dohh: i really need to get back on track today otherwise i'll have wasted another week, thats 3 weekends now i've been naughty, i really wanted 2lb's off this week for my first half a stone but i may have just boobed that up. Going to take the kids for a long walk this aft, to try to work some of it off!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls 

Bump wanted- Still a fab loss and only 0.5lb to go for that award so you will get it next time for sure ;-) x

Berniep- We all have our off days and its allowed. I ate some things i should not of done yesterday too... went to bbq an had a burger and 2 glasses wine and then for supper a small plate of gravy and chips from chippy...aaah. Back to being good today tho  x

MissVN- Well done for sticking to plan and you will soon be into it x

Lilysmum- Welcome! you can do it! my starting weight last may was 18.4 and iv lost 54lb since then so all very managable! ;-) x

Well ladies i was naughty yesterday but being good today. I had 2 slices toast (heb) with a scraping of light spread and marmalade (3 syns) for brekky and im planning on making a syn free roast dinner later followed by big fruit salad an vanilla yogurt 
Hope everyone is having a nice wkend xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hello to the new ladies,I'm pretty new as well! 

AllyK :wave: I started straight away but refused to throw out any food, so just tried to stick to plan and use up bits and pieces with syns.

JMS thanks for checking the HE during pregnancy for me, I know I'm only meant to have 1 of each HE but I've decided to have 2 of each until my weight loss stops, then might reduce to one. Just makes it that little bit easier to stick to. Congrats on ya 2lb loss!!!

MissVN :wave: Congrats on your 6lb loss, thats amazing, SW is always good for being able to eat quantity and lose weight. 

AQ I'mn interested in this syn free spicy african sauce, sounds delish, are you willing to share the recipe? 

Lilysmum2 :wave:good luck.

ushotmedown hello!

Bumpwanted, well done on your loss, so annoying the last 0.5 was a bugger! Oh well you'll def make it this week! Well done tho!

Bernie, I find chocolate craving hard too, what I've done is bought some choccies which are individually wrapped (Elizabeth Shaw Mint Crisps at the moment on BOGOF at Morrisons) and then I know that its 1.5 syns per choc, so if I have 3/4 syns left at the end of the day, I'll have a few. Hope the walk helps you burn a bit, don't worry tho, tomorrow is another day!

JMS I made some SW carot cakes: 
The whole cake can be enjoyed for 12½ Syns (or 7 Syns plus one Healthy Extra 'b' choice).

I made them into muffins, you get about 6, so only 2 syns each! (or 1 syn and 1 HEB) They're quite nice. But to make even nicer I added a philly light topping with lemon zest and splendour (extra 1.5 syns tho!)

4 Scan Bran (crushed)
5oz carrot (grated)
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tbsp runny honey
3 eggs (beaten)
1 weetabix (crushed)
½ tsp mixed spice
1 tsp nutmeg
1 tbsp Splendor
2 tbsp mincemeat

1.Preheat oven to 180C/350F/Gas Mark 4.
2. Place all the ingredients into a large bowl and mix well.
3. Turn the mixture into a lined tin, cover with foil and cook for 30 minutes. Remove foil and cook for a further 30 minutes.
4. Turn out onto a wire rack to cool.

I've done well so far, I did WI on friday and amazingly lost 4lbs after only 3 days at the plan. I'll weigh in again on Tuesday and then probs just stick to once a week. 

I've tried to be organised and made an effort to make some treats so I don't veer off plan, like the carrot cakes and I also made SW rice puddings which are gorgeous!!! Anybody wants the recipe just ask. 

Speak soon ladies. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Tizy- Yes of course, its a nigerian recipe as that is where my husband is from, so you would have to go to a african shop or world food market to get the spices needed x

x1 carton of passata( i buy the cheapie from asda)
large pinch sea salt
2 magi cubes( world food market)
heaped tablespoon of obe ata seasoning(world food market)
1 large large chopped

Just cook all ingrediants together and i tend to fry light some diced chicken breast and add that, then add the sauce to rice and mix well. Really delicious  and serves 2.

xxx


----------



## jms895

Tizy they sound yumyum! :D


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the losses girls, hope everyone is well. STS for me, I'm bloated and constipated from codine so not been to the loo for days and its ovulation week and I always struggle, not gonna let it get me down and start eating crap like I used to. Hoping for a good loss next week.

xxx


----------



## Berniep

At least you know why you have sts 4magpies and ur not going to cave in and eat crap, i think sometimes when we know why we haven't lost or only lost a little its easier, just think next week u should have a good loss, good luck xx
Its my WI day 2moro night and as usual i've eaten crap all weekend :dohh: i'm just hoping because i was good wed-fri and i'll be good again today and 2moro i'll get a loss, 2lb's would be great to get my 1st half a stone but i think i'm been optimistic there :haha:


----------



## 4magpies

Berniep said:


> At least you know why you have sts 4magpies and ur not going to cave in and eat crap, i think sometimes when we know why we haven't lost or only lost a little its easier, just think next week u should have a good loss, good luck xx
> Its my WI day 2moro night and as usual i've eaten crap all weekend :dohh: i'm just hoping because i was good wed-fri and i'll be good again today and 2moro i'll get a loss, 2lb's would be great to get my 1st half a stone but i think i'm been optimistic there :haha:

Good luck for tomorrow, FX'd for 2lbs and sticker for you.

xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi ladies, well I've finally bitten the bullet and joined today.

I have no idea what I can and can't eat at the minute so going to have to stick to fruit and mug shots as snacks until I do! If you can share any low syn/free snacks you enjoy that would be great :)

Good luck with all your weigh ins this week x


----------



## jms895

^^ Welcome hun!

Good luck Bernie!

4Magpies, it will be better next week :hugs:


----------



## smudge2

Hi just found this thread it's great. I had lost 11 1/2 lb with sw then went on holiday two weeks ago and have put on loads of weight I can feel it round my middle. Think I may have put on about 6lbs! Back to class on Thursday though and really trying to undo some of the damage before then. I am TTC in about 6-8 weeks so really want to shift the wieght and be healthier. Thanks for listening to me and just readin your stories gives me inspiration to keep going.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome smudge!!

Thanks Jade, I hope so, I have now started excercising which usually helps when my fat is getting stubborn. Hoping to lose a few lbs this week. 3 would be nice...

xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Welcome Mnorbury and Smudge!

Hello everyone else :wave:

Another week is here! I weighed in (at home) today and I have lost 4lbs in my first week! Yey I so pleased, now I've just got to stick at it. i'm not hoping for a loss every week being pregnant and all that but a bit of control is good. 

I slipped once this week, argued with OH and then ate a bagel with butter! Whoops. I also ate some minstral before my 20 week scan as I wanted baby to be active (it worked) and we found out we're having a little BOY!!! 

Gonna try making some more treats this week as i think it kept me on the straight and narrow. So gonna give the Blueberry Muffins a go at 3 syns each. The carrot ones we're ok, but a little eggy for me. And I'll have another go at the rice pudding as well but this time gonna use a proper vanilla pod (instead of essence) and less rice as it was a bit thick. 

How is everyone else getting on? Berniep how was WI? Fingers crossed for you. 

Han Xxx


----------



## missVN

I'm really not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow, it's been a bad week :cry:
It's my time of the month and I always just want to eat and eat and eat! Think I ate my body weight in kitkats yesterday :dohh: And all the other crap I've eaten this week really won't help :dohh:
I have had no willpower at all and can't seem to stop putting food in my mouth!
I was so pleased with my 6lb loss last week but this happened last time too, whenever I have a big loss I seem to relax a bit, as if I dont need to stick at it. If I lose just 1 or 2 pounds then that seems to keep me on the straight and narrow :shrug:
Oh well, went for a big walk yesterday and got another planned for tomorrow before weigh in. Will be so happy if I lose 1lb and get my half stone award but I'm holding out much hope!


----------



## 4magpies

Ahhh missVN, we all have bad weeks, I dont stuggle around AF but I do struggle around ovulation (my crazy body!!). And that was last week and I STS. Which is frustrating because I was so good.

Let us know how you get on, and if you put on remember you can get it off again! Dont worry!

xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
Welcome Mnorbury and good luck. I find for sweet cravings a options hot chocolate hits the spot and they are only 2 syns, also 2 alpen light bars are 6 syns or a "b" choice healthy extra, i have one and use 3 syns xx
Welcome Smudge, good luck for ur WI on thurs and good luck when you start ttc xx
Tizy, well done on ur great loss, i hope ur muffins go well xx
MissVN, Good luck at WI 2moro, i'm terrible leading upto the witch arriving and during her stay, so i know how ur feeling xx
Hello to everyone else, hope ur all ok xx

Well i put 1lb on it was to be expected after the week i've had but it was still disappointing, even when i know i've put on b4 getting on the scales i still secretly hope luck is on my side and i've had a loss or even maintained, but never mind roll on this week, although it will be difficult as i think i'll be due a visit from the witch a week today, my first period since having Jack arrived 3 weeks ago today so if i go back to a regular 28 days its due again next week, i'm not looking forward to that at all lol xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi Ladies :wave:

and helloo to the newbies :wave:

Some brilliant losses! I'm jelous as I could never lose 3 lb in a week now unless I starved myself:blush:

1 lb off for me this week (WI this morning) off diet sat and too many syns on wine on Sun:blush::haha: But, I'm happy with 1 lb a week loss now, 5 to go till target 1! 

I have 8 weeks to go till my holiday so if I can keep at 1 lb per week until then I will be nearly at my long term goal of 9. 10 :thumbup:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done jac, a lb is a lb! The closer you get to target the harder it always is so big well done to you!!

xxx


----------



## missVN

Thank you eveyone for your support, had my weigh in tonight and I've stayed the same. I was actually relieved that I hadn't gained and quite glad I hadn't lost cos then I would think I can get away with it!
I was naughty and didn't stay for the meeting, don't like staying when I've sts or gained :dohh:
But I have been good and planned some meals for the next few days, Hopefully it's given me a kick up the bum, I just need to plan and be organised so I can make good choices.
I've lost 2 stone already which is fab, got the same to lose again so I just have to think that I'm halfway there :thumbup:
I'm going to have a read through this thread and try and get some ideas to help me through and stop me getting bored eating the same thing all the time.


----------



## mummy_a

I have been away for a bit. Last week I only lost a pound and was gutted, so couldn't really come online and such. I know a pound is a pound and a loss is good either way, however I was so good and was expecting more. This week I have been eating more syns and such and lost 4 pounds. Don't know how, but I did introduce some extra exercise so that might have made the difference. Now I am half a pound of my 2 stone award. Running out of room on my book though to put the stickers. :)


----------



## allyk

Had my wi last night and was amazed that I lost 3 1/2 lb (first week) ESP seeing as though I didn't really start it til Saturday and had burger king Friday night!!!! 

Feeling really proud of myself gonna aim for 3 lb again next week


----------



## bump_wanted

4magpies said:


> Ahhh missVN, we all have bad weeks, I dont stuggle around AF but I do struggle around ovulation
> xxx

Thats the same as me! Odd isnt it i bloat so bad at ov time!!

Ive got half a pound to go for a stone so fingers crossed for tonight tho this week ive been pretty relaxed thinkin oooo ill fo it easy *bad laura*!!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## 4magpies

bump_wanted said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh missVN, we all have bad weeks, I dont stuggle around AF but I do struggle around ovulation
> xxx
> 
> Thats the same as me! Odd isnt it i bloat so bad at ov time!!
> 
> Ive got half a pound to go for a stone so fingers crossed for tonight tho this week ive been pretty relaxed thinkin oooo ill fo it easy *bad laura*!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xxClick to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one!

I bloat really bad that I look pregnant, god damn my messed up insides. :dohh:

xxx


----------



## smudge2

So after a two week holiday where I ate and drank everything I wanted I have gained 5 1/2 lb :( . I need to learn. I also need to stay motivated and get all of it off again so i'm hopin for a good week!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies. I have been ill and so have boys but managed to lose 1.5 last night yay!

Good luck everyone, keep it up!


----------



## bump_wanted

Well on thursday i lost another 2lbs which took me to 15.5 lbs and got me my stone award i was so proud of myself :) well done everyone, AF also just started im a little bummed about it thought i was pregnant this month but no so ive been munching on choclate chip snack a jacks 3 syns each but full of chocolatey goodness think you need a wee pig out at af time xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Well done on all your losses and to those who haven't, don't worry too much, we all have bad weeks!

I've not done too bad with food this week, but not as good as last week. There have been a couple of instances where I've been comfort eating! Like today, had arguement with OH this morning an am now eating malteasers! WI at home on Monday, I'll be happy to maintain. Need to get back on it!

Speak soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Another long absence...my weight loss has hit a plateau the past few weeks, I've lost only about 4lb in the past 8 weeks, and I don't know why, I'm not doing anything different. The lack of results is making me want to not bother any more. Also my cycle is all messed up, I ovulated two weeks late this month, and I'm assuming it's that that has made me put on 5lb in the space of literally 24 hours. It seems to be coming off gradually the past couple of days, but I don't know what it was because it wasn't water retention (my scales measure body water and fat % as well as weight). 

I'd just got my BMI back into the healthy range...it's so disheartening, I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to get to my goal :(


----------



## MNORBURY

Tizy - A little boy how lovely :cloud9:

Well done everyone who has lost and those who haven't I'm sure next week will be a better week :hugs:

I'm still a bit up in the air with the whole syns concept. I have just had a treat of an indian with chips (I chose the lowest - rogan josh and we shared) and 1/2 lager, anyhow I weighed it and syned it in came to a massive 28.5 syns.

I haven't used my 15 syns a day all week (max I have used is 10 on one day only) so am I right in thinking this is ok? If I had used 15 syns a day this would equal 90 syns for the week so far, however my weekly syn total (including the takeaway) is 63.5. Can I do this? (ie save syns for a weekend takeaway treat)

Hope that makes sense!

Do any of you ladies have a takeaway treat each week and still lose? Hope I've not just undone all my hard work :(.


----------



## lucky3

Mrs eleflump, I winder if your body has just got used to things bei g the same? Could you mix it up a bit, try new foods or go back to red and green days? Perhaps try a different exercise? Good luck hon, it must be so disheartening but don't undo your good work. It'll come off evetually xx

Mnorbury, I have wondered about syn saving too. We were told not to in group but I have noticed people doing it on here. It SHOULD be ok laths wise and weighwatchers do it don't they :shrug:

Well done all the losses and keep at it if you didn't lose - I put on 3 lb 2 weeks ago then lost 5lb this week so it can be done. I mixed it up more and hid my scales!!


----------



## jms895

You shouldnt syn save on a regular basis (I do lol) as it affects weight loss. But you can flexisyn, ie when you know you are gonna use more, be good the rest of the week etc.... just dont do it often. I do it every night after weigh in lol then spend the rest of the week making up for it!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

lucky3 said:


> Mrs eleflump, I winder if your body has just got used to things bei g the same? Could you mix it up a bit, try new foods or go back to red and green days? Perhaps try a different exercise? Good luck hon, it must be so disheartening but don't undo your good work. It'll come off evetually xx

Thanks Lucky, I am wondering this too. I can certainly try different foods...time to look through some recipe books I think! I have a few SW recipe books so I'll go through them and label ones I want to try, and then hubby can cook them :haha: I'm veggie, so I'm only ever on the green plan, as red days obviously don't work for me and I don't find extra easy gives me enough choice either. 

I have been doing SW since the middle of february this year, so it's probable that I've just got into a rut. Plus having a husband who can eat all the junk food in the world and not put on an ounce doesn't help! He's actually quite supportive, as he sees how unhappy I am with my weight, but he's pretty clueless as to what's good and bad...I'm in the process of making him a nice excel spreadsheet with all the dishes we cook on it, and their syn values, so he knows. (I did an excel list with the housework tasks as well, as he didn't have a clue about just how much I was doing, and he's responded quite well to it...it must be a bloke thing, lol!)

I've started doing weights at the gym, but am mostly just running and swimming once a week (10k and a mile, respectively). I wonder if going for a walk every day after work might do something? I kind of have it in my head that I have to totally knacker myself to make any difference, but it's not true, is it? ;) I also have an exercise bike, it doesn't work very well, but it might be worth a shot...and a skipping rope! I hate group exercise classes, the only ones I didn't mind were pilates and spinning, and they don't do spinning at my gym and pilates is really expensive (£5 a class on top of the monthly membership fee!!!) :'(

What does everyone here do for exercise? 

AND, while I think of it, do any of you have the 'bring goodies into work on your birthday' culture in your workplaces? They are very big on it at my work, and people don't just do it for birthdays. We get cakes when someone's been on holiday, when it's the anniversary of them starting work there, 'just because it's friday', when the bosses think we need cheering up a bit, etc etc, and there are loads of us so it's a rare week when we haven't got cake and biscuits and crisps and stuff. 

I always home-make mine low-fat/low sugar, and bring fruit and stuff as well, but others don't bother so much. Seriously, ladies, I need strategies for resisting, because nothing works!! I've tried ignoring it, and I've tried bringing in my own low-syn goodies, and I always just end up having some anyway! My willpower and common sense goes out the window, what do I tell myself to make myself behave? Even the 'you'll regret it, think of how it will affect your weigh-in, you'll be gutted if you haven't lost this week' just gets drowned out by the cake clamouring away at me! :nope: I would be very grateful for any tricks and tips you have to help me manage!

(wow, that turned into a bit of an essay, didn't it?) :blush:


----------



## lucky3

My work used to do it. But there were a few of us doing sw or ww so people brought in fruit too :thumbup: I just decided I wasnt having any so I didn't have that little voice saying I might have one. Maybe.. Cos then I'd just think about them all the time. I found this worked after a while I just ignored them. I always found bought ones a bit so so anyway so I only had one if they were homemade and I really savoured it :)

I think it's worth trying walking. It's what I do at the mo as it's good with lo :)


----------



## 4magpies

2lbs off for me. That's 16lbs in 4 weeks! Whoop!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Mrs E; I do alot of exercise DVD's and I ride MTB.

I really want to start running but I am embarassed!

xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Well ladies I had my 1st weigh in and lost 1.5lb

Sounds silly but I was rather gutted as everyone I know who's done it lost at least double that in week 1 :( and I've only had 1 measly bag of crisps (I usually have 1 a day!).

A friend said it may take a couple of weeks to kick in and I might have a good loss next week, has anybody experienced this?


----------



## jms895

Well done on the losses! i only walk at the mo, but am hoping as Alex gets older I can start doing stuff x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, sorry i have MIA but i have been stressed an sad the past wk with my angels anniversary and my mum getting worse with each passing wk an work been hectic so its been a very bad diet wk! anyway back on track now and im going to have a few red days this wk to help kickstart my loss and il be getting weighed next wed before i go for the rubella immunity blood test as i cnt face the scales this wk x

Welcome to mnorbury and smudge x

Tizy- Well done on the loss and yaaay for having a lil boy! x

Magpies- Well done on the fab an fast loss hunni! x

Mrs ele- Sorry u are having a tough time. Me too. We will get there eventually x

Well done to all the ladies who lost! i read all the posts but cnt respond too much as keep losing my connection so lose my bloody posts aswell! this is 3rd time lucky! Grrrrr. xxx


----------



## em2656

Hey look at this, I've found my home hehehe

Hello Ladies 

My name is Emma and I'm a Slimming World Consultant in Sheffield.
I'm just over 4 weeks pregnant with my 4th child (although last one was 8 years ago, so kinda feel like a newbie all over again lol).

I'm just about to start a medical study at Jessops maternity hospital here in Sheffield which is called 'Help' , which I will be running once a week alongside a midwife.
It's a Slimming World group for pregnant women only, who have a bmi above 30. It's absolutely free of charge to the ladies and I'm really excited about starting it in early september.

Happy to help anyone with any sw related queries.

Keep up the great work ladies! 

Emma xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls, sorry i have MIA but i have been stressed an sad the past wk with my angels anniversary and my mum getting worse with each passing wk an work been hectic so its been a very bad diet wk! anyway back on track now and im going to have a few red days this wk to help kickstart my loss and il be getting weighed next wed before i go for the rubella immunity blood test as i cnt face the scales this wk x

:hugs:


----------



## CertainTurton

Hi Ladies,

So Ive been away on holiday and come back to my :bfp:!! Very excited but not really sure how its all going to work with slimming world. I dont really have loads to loose and we do need to start saving again now. What do you think? is it healthy when you are preg?


----------



## em2656

it most definately is as it's a healthy eating plan rather than a diet. It follows NHS guidelines in terms of nutritional balance and rate of weight loss. 

As a guide we (at Slimming World) aim to help pregnant women try to maintain a healthy weight and therefore gain baby weight only.
If however your diet has been particulary poor prior to starting the plan, then it is not uncommon to lose weight as you start to eat more healthily.
We also encourage you to try and increase your activity levels in a way that suits you.

Hope that helps

Emma xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to Emma and certain turton and congrats on BFP ct 

Well i have been good the past 2 days and stuck to plan 100% so im back ontrack! yaay. today i have eaten...

Brekky- 2 alpine light bars (heb) apple.

Lunch- Freddo bar (5 syns) apple. I was out and about. lol.

Tea- Braised steak in peppercorn sauce (2.5 syns ready meal from iceland) with a small portion of boiled rice. Apple. Blueberries.

Supper- Muller light yogurt and raspberries.

Going to make something healthy for work tomorrow as im on a late and always end up snacking! lol. gonna take a big fruit salad an a rice dish xxx


----------



## jms895

I have been sooooooooooooooo bad today! Expecting a gain or STS on weigh in :nope:


----------



## CertainTurton

em2656 said:


> it most definately is as it's a healthy eating plan rather than a diet. It follows NHS guidelines in terms of nutritional balance and rate of weight loss.
> 
> As a guide we (at Slimming World) aim to help pregnant women try to maintain a healthy weight and therefore gain baby weight only.
> If however your diet has been particulary poor prior to starting the plan, then it is not uncommon to lose weight as you start to eat more healthily.
> We also encourage you to try and increase your activity levels in a way that suits you.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Emma xxx

Thanks that does help. I have been doing slimming world for about 4 months now and its great, ive lost 9lb so far and have 9 more to go to get to my target. I would still like to continue with it but I guess my group would find out pretty quickly once i start gaining weight. I will have a chat with my SW leader soon. Ive been on holiday for the last 2 weeks (hence relaxing and getting a bfp- i hate it when they are right!) so have been a bit naughty - got my weigh in tomorrow, urgh! Although my home scales tell me i havent put much on at all :)
Thanks for the reply and advice!


----------



## SPN1304

Hiya

Can I please join in this thread?

I joined slimming world 2 weeks ago tomorrow. I lost 1.5lbs in my first week but this week have not done so well so expect to have put on this week :cry: I had a party at the weekend and have been very close to or just over my syn allowance most days this week. I dont know why but I have been so so hungry and cant stop eating and I had a freddo frog, fudge and 3 jaffa cakes tonight :wacko:. I know it sonds silly but I just couldnt stop myself and now I am annoyed.

So basically can I join you guys as well as going to group lol.

Thanks

Simone


----------



## smudge2

Hi everyone , thanks for the lovely welcome. Hope u r all motivated this week. I lost 1 and a half pounds this week which is quite good cos I was away for 3 days and didn't stay on track. So I have generally been having no syns during the week and then having them all at the weekend which I know your not suppossed to do. This week i'm going to try and do it properly and allow myself some syns most days. Good luck everyone.


----------



## africaqueen

well done on the loss Smudge and welcome SPN 

I have been good again today! that's 4 days in a row now! lol xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, I am utterly shocked to have lost 2.5 pounds this week :shock:

Bad week coming up as loads of parties and stuff booked but hoping to maintain! xx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How r u all? congrats for the losses and welcome newbies.
Sorry i've been a bit awol had a hectic week and not got on BnB much. I lost 1.5lb's this week which makes up for the 1lb i put on last week, back on track now, i need to stay focused though xx


----------



## jms895

Well done hun and welcome newbies :D


----------



## mummy_a

Only lost half a pound yesterday, I was truly gutted. Hope to loose more this week, cause I am sticking to it every day. Got 3 more weeks before a wedding and would love to have lost a dress size. (I am now inbetween 2 sizes, so want to get to the lower one) I am doing a lot of yoga and mussle exercise on the wii, wonder if that made me not loose as much. Also still doing my walking and cycling, but from next week playgroups are over, so need to find a new way of getting my exercise in. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done JMS and berniep! and well done mummy-a. You will get there! a loss is a loss x

Im off to bed but proud of myself for being good all wk and im gonna have a shot of mint syrup in my coffee tomorrow in work as a treat! haha. Nite all xxx


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

At last!

https://online.slimmingworld.com/images/features/my-awards/awards/S21.jpg

21lb gone, 17lb to go! Only lost half a lb this week, but hoping to keep losing now, just waiting for AF to show to end this ridiculously long cycle I'm having, hoping that'll also end my streak of not losing any weight.

Well done to everyone who's lost :D


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Mrs ele! fab x

Hi to everyone else. I have been good all wk but had a iced vanilla latte earlier as AF is here and i was craving something sweet... Ooops. Making a healthy chicken meal for tea with peri peri red hot sauce and some potato wedges. Nom nom xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Well done on the losses. 4lbs off for me this week, so so so happy with that!!

xxx


----------



## jms895

Well done thats fab! :D

I have had a mega binge this weekend and scales are telling me 3 pound gain :cry:


----------



## smudge2

jms895 said:


> Well done thats fab! :D
> 
> I have had a mega binge this weekend and scales are telling me 3 pound gain :cry:

Me too! Had a barbeque yesterday which is actually a good option but made all the wrong choices! Mainly the choice to keep drinking wine! Don't weigh in till Thursday so going to try and be extra good


----------



## africaqueen

well done magpies!!

I am pretty fed up today as been good most of the wk and got weighed this morning and im showing as 5lb heavier that last WI!! AF is here tho an i usually gain a few lbs so hoping its that, but regardless im really annoyed with myself!
some tips on a good loss please ladies! need to shift 7lb asap so i can push for IVF to start asap xxx


----------



## 4magpies

africaqueen said:


> well done magpies!!
> 
> I am pretty fed up today as been good most of the wk and got weighed this morning and im showing as 5lb heavier that last WI!! AF is here tho an i usually gain a few lbs so hoping its that, but regardless im really annoyed with myself!
> some tips on a good loss please ladies! need to shift 7lb asap so i can push for IVF to start asap xxx

Are you still exercising chick?

I dunno what to suggest...

Just be very very strict and see what comes off?

If you find any quick fixes let me know. 

x


----------



## jms895

Aq - loads of water and ss foods xx good luck.

I am still showing gain on scales *cry*


----------



## Lisa84

Hey all

Please can i join? I have been doing SW since last October but haven't really been taking it too seriously. I have only lost 9lbs since starting as i tended to have a bad week then good then bad and so on...
I have just been referred for IVf, i'm getting married next year and going to Egypt in November so have decided to step it up and really focus on losing weight. I have been good for the past week so i'm hoping for a loss this week.

I weigh in on a Wednesday xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

JMS- Im sure u will have a loss soon and i am going to step up the ss foods as just been to buy lots of apples and blueberries! lol x

Magpies- Yeah im having no syns all wk so i can have a couple vod an diet coke on fri night as going to see a stripper an drag queen with the girls. Going to stop drinking after that aswell completely to make diet easier and get fit for our forthcoming IVF. x

Lisa- Welcome! we are having IVF too. Got cons appt to get start dates next wk so cannot wait! i still have a few lbs to go for the right BMI so going to be really focused now  x

Well i am snacking on blueberries now and plan on going for a long walk soon and tomorrow as its my day off work and i want to make the most of it an get fit xxx


----------



## EternalRose

Hellooooo,

Well I am back...:blush::blush::blush::blush:

Going to weigh in tomorrow, will be joining as a new member thats how long I havent been..and I want a fresh start now.

Ive preety much gone right back to where I started....:lol: I have to laugh or I will cry...

We need to do some sort of food porn for Slimming World thread...I saw it on another diet forum...


----------



## EternalRose

Oh and Well done AQ for getting to your goal weight, you must feel fab! :)


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back ER! missed u on here girlie! you can do it! I am not at goal weight as have been off wagon the past few wks an af is here and im still around 7lbs from IVF goal so need to shed it asap as we have our major appt next thur to get start dates etc! best get ass into gear again! lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ER, welcome back.

Lisa! Hello chick. Welcome to the group.

I did my yoga last night, and moved up to level 2, gosh my shoulders and back are aching today, feels good though. 

Hope we are all well.

xxx


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
sorry i've not been on for a good few days, hope ur all ok.
Mummy_a well done on ur 1/2lb last week, hope u drop ur dress size in time for the wedding, good luck at weigh in this week x
Mrs Eleflump well done on ur 1 and a half stone, hope ur AF shows soon x
4 magpies well done on ur 4lb loss, that is great x
Africa queen i hope ur gain is just ur AF, good luck with losing that last 7lb's and i hope ur appt goes well next week x
Lisa84 welcome and good luck at weigh in today x
Eternal rose good luck at weigh in, what is food porn? x

as for me 1/2lb of this week, 6lb's in 5 weeks, should have been more but i haven't stuck to the plan for a full week yet, the most i manage is 4 days on plan and 3 days off, going to try my best this week to stay on track, hopefully i'll get my 1/2 a stone next week x


----------



## jms895

After five days of binging i am finding it so hard to get back on plan :-(


----------



## Berniep

jms895 said:


> After five days of binging i am finding it so hard to get back on plan :-(

:hugs: I know the feeling, life is just so much easier and fun eating what we want to rather than having to account for everything we put in our mouths, good luck x


----------



## Lisa84

Aw hun i know how you feel. When i am having those weeks which i have had alot recently i tend to do a meal plan and include all the things i really love on slimming world like Jacket potatoes, braising steak, sausage and mash (quorn), Burgers and SW chips etc coz then at least i get the feeling i'm being naughty and eating comfort food when i'm just eating what i'm allowed to xx


----------



## EternalRose

Food Porn, is not in its literal sense...:lol: But, we all upload piccies of our amazing slimming world lunches, breakfasts, suppers, desserts on one thread. :)


----------



## smudge2

Struggling again this week. Weigh in tomorrow. I'm off work at the moment which I find makes it harder for me to stick to it. Anyway enough excuses and thanks Lisa84 for the inspiration. U r right there are so many things u r allowed on SW that are like a treat. Need to focus on this and think of good syn free treats.


----------



## Lisa84

I also find variety helps. Do ya not find that when you are dieting you tend to stick to the same foods that you know are ok. I do coz it easy then and i don't have to worry about how many syns are in but then i get bored and have a binge. Meal planning really works to ensure variety too :) xxx


----------



## smudge2

feeling smug for eating melon and strawberries instead of rubbish!lol Also because I resisted that glass of wine that is left in the bottle from the weekend and shouting drink me when I open the fridge!


----------



## Berniep

Well day 1 of sticking to the plan 100% for the next week almost over and though its been hard, i've got thru it :happydance:, 2moro will be difficult though and i think i will end up using a weeks worth of syns in 1 day :dohh:, its my birthday and i'm going for coffee and a bun with my mil and the kids and then i'm been extra naughty and having fish and chips for lunch with my friend and the kids, i'm going to pop over to the slimming world website to work out which bun/cake has the least syns that i actually enjoy eating and how many syns my fish and chips are going to cost me. My hubby went shopping with the kids to get me a present today and i've just said to him please tell me u remembered i'm trying to lose weight and u haven't bought me any chocolates, he looked all flustered b4 replying but its ur birthday and anyway its Harry's fault (ds2) so its not looking good!


----------



## Lisa84

Well i went to weigh in last night and maintained. I'm gutted!! I've done really good all week and feel like i have lost weight. 

O Well back on it today and hope for a big loss next week.

Todays Green day is:
Breakfast - Toast (HeB)
Dinner - Jacket pot, Spag & Cheese (HeA)
Tea - pasta & Sauce (HeA)

Nice low syn day for me :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Berneip and JMS- we all have days/weeks like it and u will soon get your head back into it and start losing again x

Hi to everyone else. ER, how are u doing now your back on plan? x

I have been kinda good... today i had 2 choc weetabix with semi milk (heb and hea) and then i had a latte at lunchtime with a lil syrup which was naughty... but so far today i ate chicken with gherkin and passata for lunch, followed by blueberries and 2 satsumas. I am doing frying steak with onions and new potatoes with lettuce, beetroot and tomatoes for tea.
Determined to be at least 14.6 for when i get weighed next thur but hoping for 14.4 which is doubtful! lol xxx


----------



## smudge2

so put on 1/2 pound which I expected as i went mad on Sunday and last week weighed in in the morning and this week at night. Really hoping for a good week next week.


----------



## babycareindo

Ok... so today I had a mullerlight, apple, salad, 2 slices of wholemeal bread, a jacketpotato and some cheese .... just fruit for dinner


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi all :wave:

I forgot to check in on Monday, I was soooo please I lost 4lb :happydance:. I'm glad as I was still sulking over my little loss in week 1 :haha:

Just to let you know mini milk ice lollies are only 1.5 syns :thumbup: and mcvities mini croissant with jam in are only 3 syns :)


----------



## Lisa84

MNORBURY said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I forgot to check in on Monday, I was soooo please I lost 4lb :happydance:. I'm glad as I was still sulking over my little loss in week 1 :haha:
> 
> Just to let you know mini milk ice lollies are only 1.5 syns :thumbup: and mcvities mini croissant with jam in are only 3 syns :)

Well done hun :happydance:

Where can you buy mini milks from these days? I haven't seent hem in ages!! xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies i gained a half pound so am pkeased as it could have been alot worse. Really gonna try this week but got lots going on. Arrrggghhhh. Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## MNORBURY

Lisa84 said:


> MNORBURY said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I forgot to check in on Monday, I was soooo please I lost 4lb :happydance:. I'm glad as I was still sulking over my little loss in week 1 :haha:
> 
> Just to let you know mini milk ice lollies are only 1.5 syns :thumbup: and mcvities mini croissant with jam in are only 3 syns :)
> 
> Well done hun :happydance:
> 
> Where can you buy mini milks from these days? I haven't seent hem in ages!! xxxClick to expand...

They sell them in Asda and they do their own brand ones too :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the loss MNORBURY! I love mini milks and buy them from iceland x

Hi to everyone else. How are we doing?

JMS- u will soon lose that 0.5lb so no harm done 

I have been super good and af has gone so i now have 2lb to lose to bring my weight back to what my ticker says so almost there xxx


----------



## 4magpies

3lb loss for me this week! Well happy with that. 4lb to go till I am no longer obese, probably the lightest I have been in like 3 years!

xxx


----------



## WelshFairy

Hello all!

I recently joined slimming world just 2 weeks ago.

I have just come back from my second weigh in and lost 10 and 1/2 pounds in 2 weeks!!
I am bloody amazed! After years of trying and failing I can't believe how easy slimming world is :)

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

WelshFairy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I recently joined slimming world just 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I have just come back from my second weigh in and lost 10 and 1/2 pounds in 2 weeks!!
> I am bloody amazed! After years of trying and failing I can't believe how easy slimming world is :)
> 
> Xxx

It's great isn't it.

Just seen your local, I work in Burnley sometimes. Live in Darwen.

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

well done magpies and welsh fairy!

I have another 2lbs to go to get to 14.6 again so hoping to manage it by thur for our cons appt  eating lots of blueberries! lol xxx


----------



## ke29

Hi girls, ive just restarted sw but im doing it myself rather than going to the group this time. Would anybody mind telling me how many syns are in lyles golden syrup cake please, its not in the food optimising book but I assume will be on the website. Many thanks and a huge well done to everyone losing weight!


----------



## MNORBURY

WelshFairy that's amazing! and well done 4magpies :)

I put 1.5 on this week and it's really disheartened me, I refused KFC, I ate out and had salad and swapped chips for jacket and not had any crisp or chocolate :(. I'm thinking maybe slimming world is not for me, will stick at it this week and see how it goes!

Good luck with the 2lb and your consultation aq :hugs:

ke29 I can't find anything online, have you got the nutritional info and I'll try to use the syns calculator


----------



## MNORBURY

Just found the nutritional info online and it's coming up at 4.5 syns per serving (there are 10 servings in the whole cake)


----------



## ke29

Ah thank you! It didnt quite stretch to 10 portions though :blush:


----------



## Berniep

Hello ladies,
How r u all?
I hope you've all had a better week than me, i gained 2lb's :hissy: thats the last time i celebrate my birthday and have 2 days out in 1 week!
Why is it that u have to work really hard to lose even 1/2lb but yet with no effort at all u can easily gain a couple?


----------



## jms895

Very bad week for me again. Expecting another gain tomirrow x


----------



## smudge2

Hi everyone
Well done to you all that have lost! I've lost 1 1/2 lb this week and while i feel i should have done better i'm just glad i've lost and feel quite motivared for the week ahead. I had been sturggling with it but pushing myself to stick to it. I'm back at work in a couple of weeks after the school summer holidays and just pleased i've not put on lots of weight which I usually do in the summer holidays.
Hope you all have a good week. I'm away to have the new mullerlight yogurt with chocolate sprinkles...yum.


----------



## jms895

Maintained for me! x


----------



## smudge2

jms895- that's good seeing as you were saying it's been a bad week.

I have just really motivated myself. I was trying on clothes for going back to work with the mindset that I had none.....but I have LOADS!!!! They all seem to fit me better and so there is more of a choice so now I am saving money cos I wont want to buy anymore. I've only lost 8 1/2 lbs altogether but I am starting to feel the difference. This has spurred me on for the rest of week...I hope .


----------



## babydevil1989

right guys im back on it! have been away and have put on a few pounds! :dohh:

here are my goals:-

starting weight - 13 stone 5lbs :blush:

short term goal - 12 stone by 10th october (holiday!)

long term goal - size 12!

we are planning on ttc soon so would like to have lost a 1st 5lbs before we start and then try and maintain a healthy weight whilst pregnant.

i usually have NO will power what so ever but i am quite determined this time!!

xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Lost 1.5lbs at my weigh in on wednesday but this week i havent really started. Ive not been good at all but ive been to the gym 3 times abd plan on goin monday and tuesday so im hoping that might at least get me a maintain xx


----------



## Mizzy

hi :) ive just started slimming world (again) for the 3rd time, hopefully nothing will get in my way this time, hope you lafies dont mind if i join you
starting weight - 13st 1.5lb
short term 11st 10lb
long term 10st
:)


----------



## Mizzy

ohh and a quick question, does DTD count as body magic ??


----------



## jms895

2 pound off for me this week yay! X


----------



## smudge2

1 and a half pound :) slowly but surely. Made the lasagne this week which was lovely and went down well with hubby too.


----------



## jms895

Well done :D

Hoping for 1 this week for me :D


----------



## Barbles

Hiya

Can i please join you ladies?

My son is 6 weeks old and I joined Slimming world when he was two weeks. I have so far lost 5 and half lbs with my next weigh in on Wednesday. I have had a crap week this week with loads of take aways so Im writing it off and starting again tomorrow. Im 16 st 2 and a size 20/22 atm and I have a wedding to go to in March 2012 where I want to wear an amazing dress and feel lush. My ultimate goal is to wear a size 12 dress to my own wedding in August 2012.
So here goes xx


----------



## jms895

Welcome hun! Good luck! 
I STS last week. Hoping for same again this week as i not been following plan as had an op. But am 11 stone 13 and want to stay in the 11s lol


----------



## 4magpies

2lb loss for me this week, which makes me no longer obese and my BMI is now okay for IVF.

Gonna carry on, want to lose another 28lb ideally.

x


----------



## MNORBURY

Mizzy said:


> ohh and a quick question, does DTD count as body magic ??

:rofl: I don't actually know but made me giggle, can't see why not! :shrug:

4Magpies that's great news, you must be soooooo chuffed :)

:wave: hello to everyone else who's joined.

I've not been on for a couple of weeks but last week I lost 1 which took me to my 1/2 stone and this week I lost 2.5 so was really chuffed. 4.5 to go til my stone!

I am going to struggle though I think the next couple of weeks as hubby is off and has just got loads of sweets & chocs for his birthday. I'm fine until I see somebody else eating it then i NEED it! We'll just have to see.

I am trying though, we went to Monkey forest today and took a picnic, he had choc rolls and crisp with his butties and I had fruit and some rice I made, but then I came home and had a bon bon and a toffifee, whoops!


----------



## Lisa84

Welcome and good luck Barbles. Im gettin married in July next year and have the same goal so we can spur each other on :) xx

AFM it was my birthday at the weekend so ive been pretty bad. Have been sticking to a no carb diet since yesterday so im hopin the gain wont be too mahooosive tomorrow :shrug: xx


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies :) can i join too please!!! i went to sw last night!!:wacko: but i really could do with some support:thumbup: i just don't seem to be understanding it much:dohh: i'm trying extra easy as app this is easiest :haha: i don't know what i'm really meant to be eating or not eating:haha:

today i ate breaky 
i think this is right 2 poached eggs ( free):shrug: on toast which is a healthy xtra with 2 tomatoes

lunch was jacket pot (free, tuna free,) beetroot free) 1 syn for ext light mayo and for low fat marge

dinner was roast lamb ( free):haha: really?!!! the lamb:haha: cooked in no fat i took of any fat too! potatoes were boiled ( free) then chucked in oven for 30 mins :thumbup: cauliflower, brocolli bothe free!:dohh: 
now i still felt a bit peckish so i just ate some cereal (milk healthy extra) typed it into sw website as i was unsure of the syn factor all in all my syns for today are 6 and a half :thumbup:

does this sound right?

i really need to be doing it right:haha::haha: anyone give me an insight please as i'm such a dumb ass:haha::haha: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Sounds perfect hun :happydance:

as long as you make sure u are getting enought fruit and veg on your extra easy day thats a good day :)

Dont worry about asking questions chick. As soon as you get used to it it will become sooo natural. Are you writing everything down to take to the consultant for them to check. I find writing everything down helps xx


----------



## kelly29

yes iv'e just started to right things down :) i def think that's easier as i can see what i'm eating!! today was tough out for lunch with the kids! i had tuna, egg and potatoe salad though:thumbup: it was really nice:winkwink: last night is take away night i had chicken dansak :thumbup: which app is only 6 and a half syns!! really:haha::haha: but i cooked my own rice and steered clear of the nan bread:thumbup: so i'm hoping there's no damage done:haha: walked a little bit today to af almost gone:happydance::happydance::happydance: thank you:hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Lisa84

I have takeaways all the time but i use flexible syns to compensate for it. I dont use that many syns on a daily basis so its not too bad. 

I find going out kills my willpower as i always get what i want rather than the good SW option so well done on the willpower. I sooo wish i liked salad :( xxx


----------



## kelly29

what do you mean by flexible syns hun? lol xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well u know u get 10 syns a day well ill only use about 4-6 syns on my regular meals a day so save the remaining for a treat a week. U can use all your syns daily or save them and use more than 10 in a day. I hope im making sense?? :shrug: xx


----------



## jms895

Am really hoping for 2 off this week as a bday weigh in surpirse :D


----------



## Lisa84

I weigh in tonight :) Hoping for a pound but nothing less than a maintain xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi would anyone mind if i join in,i went to my first sw meeting last nite,liking it so far:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Not at all :hi:

Love the avatar :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

:hi: and thank you i have 2 both as cute as each other lol

loving urs too,how old?


----------



## Lisa84

She has just gone one. She is tiny still and never seems to grow but her mum was super small and skinny too :) We want another one and will prob get a Tri :) xx


----------



## kelly29

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup: whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i lost HALF A STONE:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: SO SO HAPPY!! i know the 1st week is usually the best but hey :winkwink: x


----------



## Lisa84

:happydance: Wowza hun thats amazing well done!! :happydance:

How did you find the first week? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

my bitch is teeny too

well done on the weight loss that is fantastic:happydance:

what sort of things did you eat if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## kelly29

yeah wasn't as bad as i thought it was going to be :) i think really its logical ifykwim? i really had to look at what i was eating, and writting it down def helped!! and def knowing how many syns in each thing really helped:thumbup: i thought i'd messed up 1st day on my toast for breaky:haha::haha: but it was a healthy extra:thumbup:

i'm still eating most things i usually would, roast lamb, chicken, curry, chilli chips but oven of course:winkwink: when iv'e been out for lunch or as its the summer hols still its been really tough:cry: had a mcdonalds bday party but i had a chicken salad wrap:thumbup: no chips:winkwink: but did steal some:haha::haha: obv you get your daily milk allowance which iv'e mostly used with cereal so iv'e been having my tea black:thumbup: i haven't really done any weighing really i don't have time:dohh: i'm doing extra easy!

and for me i'm prob gonna stick at this:thumbup: i had a take away fri but made sure it was the least amount of syns poss:thumbup: i'm still having pretty much the same food but i guess a lot less fat and a lot less bread:thumbup: now that iv'e found quite hard:shrug: i'm still bf lo but only morn and night now but i do need to lose my huge appetite i gained whilst feeding:dohh: 

talking to a few ladies there and the ladies who are losers most weeks are the one's who chose extra easy:happydance:

i'm gonna try harder to exercise more now my af is done:thumbup: x

a typ day would be

breaky poached eggs, on wholemeal toast with tomatoes or cereal ready brek or some other !

lunch jacket with tuna or beans

dinner roast, or stir fry normal i guess for me just no fat added :)
snacks would be muller light yogarts, fruit apples mainly 
rice and rice noodle are a great to have as there filling :) i hate pasta so was worried about that aspect of it but its cool :)

today i'm out for lunch again with the kids! and more kids and grown ups so gonna be tough :( i'm thinking harvester? loads of salad and chicken without the skin :( i will miss the chips so i might actually have them today and just count it as my syns for today!!

good luck xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I prefer the extra easy and lose more weight doing that one. I don't feel like i miss out on the SW diet but just make more sensible choices (sometimes :blush: )

I lost 1lb this week which i was quite chuffed with because i had had a takeaway last wednesday, a burger and a full sunday dinner on sunday :blush: I was good on the other days though so like i said chuffed with losing :) xxx


----------



## mamadonna

morning girls,so far i have been sticking with th ee seems the easiet 1 as you have more variety,may have the odd green or red day for a change,made a yummy tikka for tea yesturday,will defo have that again:thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

I love the SW curries and always make up a big batch to freeze :)

I have green days when i want more bread so i can have to healthy extras rather than 1 :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

i do miss my bread,mind you i have bought ww brown danish and on ee you can have 3 slices of that so gonna have that tomorrow


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :hi:

I just started SW yesterday do you mind if I join you? xx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi nicky i only started a few days ago.welcome hun :hi:


----------



## NickyT75

thanks mamadonna! :) xx


----------



## kelly29

omg!!! i sooooooooooooo miss the bread:cry::cry::cry::cry: i think extra easy is best least you can eat anything really!! and anything extra is a syn which is brilliant:happydance::happydance: iv'e been really good doing the wii:thumbup: but that stupid board is ridiculous:haha: i stick with the jogging one as the going up and down on the board is just dangerous:haha::haha: i couldn't imagine doing that if i was really really big :cry: should make the wii board bigger so you don't go wobbly:dohh: and fall off:haha: 

ooh i also tried quorn mince amd i tell you girls it was really yummy:thumbup: i made a chilli dished it up for everyone and no one even noticed:winkwink: you can eat all you want of quorn too:happydance: i might have some for lunch today. ( the sausages are a diff matter tho ;P) we had a bbq sat that was tough, but having said that i made hm burgers which were lovely:thumbup: so the bread roll was naughty but everything else was ok:thumbup: though i did have about 5 vodkas:rofl::rofl: but hey that's my syns:haha:

my weigh in is on wed!! so hopefully i'm still losing:thumbup: if not i will cry!! :cry::cry: 

good luck to everyone!! xxx

how is everyone doing ? xxxxx:hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Lisa84

As long as you used the bread roll as your healthy extra hun you should be fine :)

I can't take quorn mince at all!! It tastes like gravel to me (whatever gravel tastes like lol)
I don't mind quorn sausages that much but i try and get Joe's sausages when someone at the club places an order. have you heard of them yet? They are really nice. Not as nice as normal sausages but not as bad as quorn. They are a bit expensive but worth it if you are the only one in the family having them when everyone else is having normal ones.

I have been ok this weekend. Went out on saturday and had a pizza so that was my only major slip up of the weekend. Went spinning on Saturday so hoping that helps xxx


----------



## mamadonna

hi 1st weigh in for me 2nite,really dont think i have lost but we'll see:shrug:

i miss my bread too,took my mother shopping a few days ago and she bought to long tiger bread bagettes i could have ate them both lol,it was torcher

i was naughty at the weekend too,went to a friends party,drank cider and ended up having nachos by the end of the night too:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi:

ive been really good so far (still only in my 1st week tho lol) I love the quorn mince & actually prefer it to real mince so its fab for making chilli/spag bol :yipee:

I also just tried the quorn sausages & even tho they def aren't as nice as the real thing, they were a lot nicer than I expected them to be tbh & my LO likes them so thats a bonus! :thumbup: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Only lost 1lb gutted but gonna try harder this week :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

1lb down is a lb in the right direction especially after havin treats too :) Well done hunny :happydance: xx


----------



## mamadonna

thank you like you say at least it is in the right direction,its kinda my own fault i wasnt following extra easy quite right,but got it now so lets see what this week brings


----------



## katy1310

Eek, I'm starting Slimming World tomorrow night and I'm scared! But I'm desperate to lose some weight and I'm not getting anywhere trying to do it on my own...


----------



## NickyT75

a pound is still good mamadonna... think of it as a block of lard that you have lost & that puts it into perspective :) you are doing great! xx


----------



## NickyT75

katy1310 said:


> Eek, I'm starting Slimming World tomorrow night and I'm scared! But I'm desperate to lose some weight and I'm not getting anywhere trying to do it on my own...

Hi Katy :hi:

I just started last week & have my 1st weigh-in tomorrow

don't be scared, it will be the best decision & you'll feel so much better after you make that first step :happydance: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck with the weigh in Nicky. How do you feel you have done.

I haven't been that good this week but feel like i have lost weight so who knows :shrug: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck with ur weigh in nicky 

im having a green day for a change,see if that makes much difference


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!!! I lost 8lbs in my 1st week!! :shock: im proper gobsmacked coz ive eaten loads!!! :wohoo: im sooooooooooo happy! :yipee: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza hun thats mega :happydance: Well done :happydance: Keep at it :) :) xx


----------



## mamadonna

wow 8lb thats amazing!!!!

what sort of things have you been eating?


----------



## kelly29

hi ladies :) well i lost 3lbs at weigh in on wed :) i am well happy buy kinda want it quicker lol so hard being fat isn't it :( i have been really good too :) good luck to everyone :) xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies i didnt go.last week as i was on hol but lost two the week before. Well done everyone!! X


----------



## NickyT75

well done Kelly29 :yipee:

jms895 - did you have a good holiday? you don't have much to lose now hey? :)

hi everyone :hi:

mamadonna - I honestly dont know how I lost so much? as I was eating loads!! *I guess it's coz i've got a LOT to lose*

I was constantly snacking on fruit/carrots during the day to avoid temptation of crisps/biscuits/choc etc...

but my main thing was having NO alcohol & no Coca Cola as I was terrible for drinking too much coke & the empty calories that are in these must add up to quite a lot :thumbup: I also completely cut cheese out as I used to eat lots of that & drastically reduced the amount of bread/changed to wholemeal instead of white xx


----------



## Tasha360

Hi everyone, ive decide im going to brave going to slimming world on Thursday. I dont really know what its like though and Im vegetarian. Anyone have any pointers? xx


----------



## NickyT75

hi Tasha360 :hi:

its more of a healthy eating thing than a diet & there are loads of things you are "allowed" to eat unlimited amounts of so you shouldnt ever feel hungry :) 

not sure what your diet will be like now being a veggie? but there seems to be plenty of choice & im finding it quite easy so far :) 

good luck! xx


----------



## katy1310

I'm scared for my weigh in on Wednesday, after my first week doing this - I feel as if I must be doing it wrong because I feel like I'm eating loads? I've been snacking on lots of fruit and have totally cut out biscuits and chocolate (those were my problems before!) and eating a lot less bread but any I do eat is wholemeal. All our dinners and lunches have been "free" recipes. I got myself worried last night because I was reading about how fruit can make you fat because of all the sugar in it, but fruit is free? I've been eating loads of it! I just hope I have lost something on Wednesday...


----------



## jms895

Good luck Katie!

Nicky, keep it up, SW is great and you can eat loads :D Yay!

Tasha - welcome!

I have been good today but sinned 2 slices white bread :dohh: just couldnt help myself! Gained a bit on hol i think so need to pull it back for a maintain on Thurs weigh in!


----------



## Tasha360

Do you get books when you join? will i need to buy anything? x


----------



## Lisa84

When you join you get a book where you record you weight and one that explains the plan and a few little other things. I'm sure the consultant will tell you in detail about the plan tho.

I have loasds of the recipe books and IMO i would say not to bother. I don't use any of them and more often than not use the recipes from the website xx


----------



## Lisa84

I would advise buying the mag tho coz that has some good 7 days meal plans in xx


----------



## jms895

Once you join you get online support which is good too xx


----------



## kelly29

:argh:ooooh weigh in tonight:haha: i'm always scared :haha: even though iv'e been good:winkwink: i'm using most of my syns on vodka:haha: x


----------



## katy1310

I had my first weigh in tonight - well, my first not including last week's which was my first time there - and I lost 4lbs :happydance:

I was convinced I'd either have stayed the same or put some on...it feels like I've done nothing but eat all week :haha:


----------



## mamadonna

evening ladies,i couldnt get on to update yesturday but i lost 2lb,really happy with that as i didnt follow it over the weekend much:happydance:


----------



## jms895

Well done MamaD and Katy!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done you two :happydance:

I couldn't go to class last night because i was working :( xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done katy & Mamadonna :yipee:

Kelly - how did you get on hun?

jms - what day is your weigh-in? is it tonight? good luck if it is!

mine is tonight so wish me luck please ladies! :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lisa - do you work shifts? xx


----------



## kelly29

i lost half a pound :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i could of cried:cry::cry::cry: so annoying as iv'e been soooooooooooooo good:thumbup: and done loads of exercise :thumbup: its really disheartened me:cry::cry: iv'e just stopped feeding lo, so i guess hormones could be to do with it:shrug: i hope next week is better:thumbup: 

how's everyone else going? xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Good luck nicky


----------



## mamadonna

I know its disheartning but at least it was half a pound in the right direction,it could be because u had a good week the first week.you mite get a good loss when you weigh in next week


----------



## jms895

I maintained! Great because i went on hols and had a blow out bday :haha:

:wohoo: chinese and wine tonight :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Kelly half a pound is half a pound!! Well done

Hope you did ok Nicky!! x


----------



## NickyT75

I lost 1.5lbs & im pretty gutted too tbh :(

I know it's still a loss & I should be happy but I was hoping for 3-4lbs :dohh:

oh well... mustn't lose hope!

I actually missed a couple of meals this week coz I wasn't hungry at lunch time but my SW lady reckons this could be why I didn't have as much loss :shrug: so will try to remember to eat more this week to see if that makes any difference xx


----------



## Lisa84

Kelly - Well done hun you are still going in the right direction. If you have stepped up your exercise a bit this could also be the reason. Muscle weighs more than fat :)

Nicky - Nope i don't work shifts but have 2 jobs and my 2nd job needed me to go in early so i couldn't go :( Well done on 1.5lbs :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Well done Nicky thats great, a loss is a loss!


----------



## SarahJane

Can I join you guys please

I have only joined last week. I am losing weight to help with TTC, after losing my LO in April I had a lot of baby weight to lose and am now bordering on obese so something has to be done! Would really appreciate your support in between classes.

Sar x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Im not sure if anyone remembers me but i was a original poster on this thread and have lost almost 4 stones with SW by doing the EE plan but my mum died 6wks ago and i have been heartbroken and gone off plan a lot. I am now getting back on plan tomorrow but i dont attend a class and didnt to lose all the weight. I do it myself and vary my foods as much as i can. Me and my dh have started a cycle of IVF and im at the injecting stage(down regulation) at the moment so i want to try and shed more weight before i get pregnant(pma all the way, lol) so im back 
Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxx


----------



## mamadonna

Hi africaqueen,i remember you from over in ttc .im so sorry about ur mam hun:hug:
well done on the weight loss that's excellent 
good luck with ivf


----------



## NickyT75

SarahJane said:


> Can I join you guys please
> 
> I have only joined last week. I am losing weight to help with TTC, after losing my LO in April I had a lot of baby weight to lose and am now bordering on obese so something has to be done! Would really appreciate your support in between classes.
> 
> Sar x

Hiya Hun

so sorry for your loss :hugs: welcome to the gang :friends: xx


----------



## NickyT75

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> Im not sure if anyone remembers me but i was a original poster on this thread and have lost almost 4 stones with SW by doing the EE plan but my mum died 6wks ago and i have been heartbroken and gone off plan a lot. I am now getting back on plan tomorrow but i dont attend a class and didnt to lose all the weight. I do it myself and vary my foods as much as i can. Me and my dh have started a cycle of IVF and im at the injecting stage(down regulation) at the moment so i want to try and shed more weight before i get pregnant(pma all the way, lol) so im back
> Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxx

sorry about your loss hun :hugs:

welcome back & best of luck with your IVF :dust: xx


----------



## SarahJane

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> Im not sure if anyone remembers me but i was a original poster on this thread and have lost almost 4 stones with SW by doing the EE plan but my mum died 6wks ago and i have been heartbroken and gone off plan a lot. I am now getting back on plan tomorrow but i dont attend a class and didnt to lose all the weight. I do it myself and vary my foods as much as i can. Me and my dh have started a cycle of IVF and im at the injecting stage(down regulation) at the moment so i want to try and shed more weight before i get pregnant(pma all the way, lol) so im back
> Hope everyone is ok and doing well xxx

Sorry for your loss and best of luck with the IVF and the diet xxx:hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks Nicky - I have my second weigh in tomorrow and am hoping to have lost a couple of lb. I have been really good so will be gutted if I haven't lost anything!

DH is cooking me a Moroccan veg meal from the latest mag at the moment, I'll let you know what it's like!

I really really miss BREAD!!! Anyone got any tips as can't live without breakfast cereals and it seems a waste of syns...


----------



## jms895

Welcome Sarahjane

So sorry to hear that AQ xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls and thank you for welcome back messages x

Well so far my plan for today looks like this...

Brekky- Small bowl of cheerios with semi skim milk(5 syns and hea) small banana. cup of tea. apple.

Lunch- 2 slices of wholemeal toast (heb) with half tin of baked beans and tinned tomatoes. Muller light coconut yogurt.

Tea- syn free minted lamb burger with boiled potatoes, broccli, carrots and sweetcorn.

Supper- Slices of ham with cucumber and pepper.

I am really trying to lose around 7lbs before i have my eggs collected and go from there. xxx


----------



## MrsWatson

Can I join in too?! I have been doing sw on and off for years, last time was 2 years ago whenI lost 2 stone, whilst I've kept it off I couldreally do with losing another 1! I've binned all of my books etc, so just wondering if someone could help me out with the following!

Cheddar Cheese - how much is a he?
Dry white wine - how many syns?
Bisto gravy - how many syns?
What soup constitutes a heb?

I'm planning on following ee, and been on plan since 7am! So far so good!


----------



## SarahJane

MrsWatson said:


> Can I join in too?! I have been doing sw on and off for years, last time was 2 years ago whenI lost 2 stone, whilst I've kept it off I couldreally do with losing another 1! I've binned all of my books etc, so just wondering if someone could help me out with the following!
> 
> Cheddar Cheese - how much is a he?
> Dry white wine - how many syns?
> Bisto gravy - how many syns?
> What soup constitutes a heb?
> 
> I'm planning on following ee, and been on plan since 7am! So far so good!

Cheddar - 28g
wine 175ml-6 syns or 250ml 8.5 syns
bisto - 3.5 syns for heaped tablespoon dry
baxters chunky veg or lamb casserole or smoked bacon &3 bean 208g
baxters healthy 208g
baxters vegetarian 208g
weightwatchers soup 295g country veg or hearty broth
heinz chicken and barley broth 400g can

Good luck x


----------



## SarahJane

africaqueen said:


> Morning girls and thank you for welcome back messages x
> 
> Well so far my plan for today looks like this...
> 
> Brekky- Small bowl of cheerios with semi skim milk(5 syns and hea) small banana. cup of tea. apple.
> 
> Lunch- 2 slices of wholemeal toast (heb) with half tin of baked beans and tinned tomatoes. Muller light coconut yogurt.
> 
> Tea- syn free minted lamb burger with boiled potatoes, broccli, carrots and sweetcorn.
> 
> Supper- Slices of ham with cucumber and pepper.
> 
> I am really trying to lose around 7lbs before i have my eggs collected and go from there. xxx

Yay - a good day! Well done x:happydance:

I have had
fruit and fibre

pasta with veg for lunch

trout with potatoes and veg for tea

I have been angelic today (rubs halo!)


----------



## SarahJane

BTW - I was slimmer of the week YIPPPPEEE

2 1/2 lb lost this week and half a stone in last 2 weeks since I started.

Rainbow baby making chances already improved (am so happy)


----------



## mamadonna

well done everyone:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Sarah :happydance:

I have been completely off plan for the past 2 weeks so i know that tomorrows weigh in is gonna be a shocker. I have 7 weeks before i go on holiday so i am hoping to lose a stone before then. I joined the gym on saturday and went swimming on sunday and was planning on going spinning tonight and got all my gym stuff ready but forgot it this morning :dohh: :( So i am gonna go swimming again instead xx


----------



## mamadonna

i'm not getting weighed this week girls,i know for a fact that i will have put on,i'm already feeling a bit down so really dont wanna make things worse:nope:


----------



## Elli21

Hiya all :)

I rejoined slimming world 4 weeks ago, and so far have lost 5.5lbs on it :) Weigh in for me is on wednesday mornings...eeeeekk!!

After losing 3.5 stone on my own, i decided it was time to rejoin and give my weight loss a boost and so far im really into it and enjoying it :)

xxx


----------



## reversal

great thread with some really nice recipes :thumbup:
I joined sw last wednesday and weighed 12st7lbs so first weigh in tomorrow


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi:

well done Sarah Jayne

welcome Elli & Reversal :) xx


----------



## Lealea123

Hi All,

Just seen this thread

Just had my first weigh in tonight... lost 8lbs!!!

Loving slimming world, feeling very posative and determined to loose the weight I need to


----------



## katy1310

Well done everybody :)

Got my second weigh in tonight and I'm realllllly nervous! I've stuck to the plan really well all week but I just feel all heavy and nasty as I'm due AF any day :( I hope it hasn't actually made me heavier but I feel like I am! x


----------



## yazoo

Hi all, 

I have heard alot of good reports about SW and I would love to give it a go. Unfortunatley there is no class in my area and I have been looking online but I can't seem to be able to buy a starter pack on the website. Does anyone know where I could get one? 
Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

hm not sure hun but i hope someone on here maybe able to help


----------



## lucky3

you can always try ebay :)

good luck all you newbies...i have weigh in tonight. i have had a good week after a holiday and a bad week :dohh: so fx for a loss today :)


----------



## katy1310

Well I only lost a measly 1lb this week and I've been really good all week! What I don't understand is that the two friends I go there with, one lost a pound as well and she was saying beforehand that she has been eating chocolate digestives till they've been coming out of her ears, and they both had a massive fry up at the garden centre, and a mcdonalds and loads of other stuff too. The other friend lost half a pound. 

I didn't feel that I would have lost any this week because I feel so fat with AF just round the corner so I'm glad to have lost that pound but still......I don't understand how the others lost the same/almost as much after eating loads of stuff that I didn't eat!! 

xxxx


----------



## SarahJane

They will probably put on next week katy - sometimes it works like that and the weight gain will be on the following week. Don't lose faith - go and get something out of the cupboard which is 1lb in weight and feel how heavy it is - you have lost that in just a week! It is a massive achievement. Also little bits of loss steadily are much more likely to stay off xxx


----------



## SarahJane

How did you get on lucky?


----------



## SarahJane

mamadonna - sorry you have had a bad week. Hope the next few days are easier. If you put your mind onto it you could lose by the time next weigh in happens xx


----------



## SarahJane

Elli21 said:


> Hiya all :)
> 
> I rejoined slimming world 4 weeks ago, and so far have lost 5.5lbs on it :) Weigh in for me is on wednesday mornings...eeeeekk!!
> 
> After losing 3.5 stone on my own, i decided it was time to rejoin and give my weight loss a boost and so far im really into it and enjoying it :)
> 
> xxx

Wow - well done xx


----------



## SarahJane

reversal said:


> great thread with some really nice recipes :thumbup:
> I joined sw last wednesday and weighed 12st7lbs so first weigh in tomorrow

how did you get on? Hope it went well


----------



## SarahJane

Lealea123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just seen this thread
> 
> Just had my first weigh in tonight... lost 8lbs!!!
> 
> Loving slimming world, feeling very posative and determined to loose the weight I need to

8lb is massive at 1st weigh in - a massive well done to you:happydance: - what is your secret?


----------



## lucky3

Hi girls,

I lost 3 lb so pleased with that, managed to shift the 2lb I put on over my hols!!


----------



## SarahJane

yay! well done x


----------



## NickyT75

well done Katy & lucky! well done Lealea :) I lost 8lbs in my 1st week too! :yipee: it's a great feeling isn't it? 

my next weigh-in is tomorrow night so FX for another couple of lbs off

welcome to all you newbies :hi: xx


----------



## mamadonna

Well done on the weightloss girls


----------



## Lisa84

Well done ladies :) xx


----------



## lucky3

Thanks and good luck to all the Thursday weighters :)


----------



## louisiana

hiya everyone.ive just joined up to sw online.i had previously done ww but got so fed up with having to weigh everything,and i ended up thinking about food the whole time:dohh:
i am going to start it properly tomorrow.was wondering what the oats so simple sachets come under,i know i need to use healthy extras for the milk.
im still tryin to find my way around the site


----------



## jms895

Lost half a pound. Really need to get back on track now. Dress hunting forwedding soon!


----------



## jms895

Welcome to the newbies! :D Good luck!


----------



## NickyT75

well done jms :thumbup:

I lost 2lbs & got slimmer of the week :happydance: 

Louisiana - I'll try to find out for you hun xx


----------



## SarahJane

NickyT75 said:


> well done jms :thumbup:
> 
> I lost 2lbs & got slimmer of the week :happydance:
> 
> Louisiana - I'll try to find out for you hun xx

WOOP WOOP WOOP

Yay!!!!

Congrats hun - amazing effort :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Product - Syn value............................. Extra Easy / Original /	Green
Oats So Simple, Apple & Blueberry, dried, 36g sachet	6½	6½	6½
Oats So Simple, Apple & Blueberry, made up as directed, 57g pot	10½	10½	10½
Oats So Simple, Golden Syrup, dried, 36g sachet	6½	6½	6½
Oats So Simple, Golden Syrup, made up as directed, 57g pot	10½	10½	10½
Oats So Simple, Honey & Almond, dried, 33g sachet	6	6	6
Oats So Simple, Original, dried, 27g sachet	5	5	5
Oats So Simple, Original, made up as directed, 50g pot	9½	9½	9½
Oats So Simple, Raspberry, dried, 35g sachet	6½	6½	6½
Oats So Simple, Sultanas, Raisins, Cranberry & Apple, dried, 38.5g sachet	6½	6½	6½
Oats So Simple, Sweet Cinnamon, dried, 33g sachet	6	6	6
Oats So Simple, Winter Pudding, dried, 34g sachet	6½	6½	6½


----------



## jms895

Well done :D


----------



## louisiana

thanks for the values.think ill ditch the packets and go buy plain old porridge oats.no way do i want to use that many syns 1st thing!

well done on getting slimmer of the week:happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Nicky and JMS.

I understand how you feel JMS. I am going dress shopping in 2 months and seriously need to shift a stone before i go. Ive rejoined the gym and i'm determined it's gonna come off xx


----------



## SarahJane

Lisa84 said:


> Well done Nicky and JMS.
> 
> I understand how you feel JMS. I am going dress shopping in 2 months and seriously need to shift a stone before i go. Ive rejoined the gym and i'm determined it's gonna come off xx

I have not yet done anything as drastic as joining a gym but well done you for the positivity!

I am also planning a new dress for Christmas - I just want to be 1 dress size smaller and then I will be happier with myself!


----------



## lucky3

Wow well done :) a dress size smaller by chrimbo is def do able go for it. I want to lose a stone and a half by then. I know that's a tall order but that is my aim :)


----------



## SarahJane

13 weigh ins left until Christmas - that's 1lb and a half a week off to get a stone and a half so definitely possible lucky. 

Are you going to treat yourself to something nice for Christmas when you get there?


----------



## lucky3

I don't know, it would just feel good to be the lightest I've been on my slimming world journey before the Christmas rot sets in :haha: christmas dinner is fine. It's all those other temptations!! Will have to give it some thought as it's always nice to have something to look forward to :)


----------



## NickyT75

im really struggling this week :(

do any of you girls find it harder when :witch: is here? xx


----------



## Lisa84

Yh hun i do. Im not a chocolate person but when AF is due i need chocolate. Are you craving anything in particular? xx


----------



## 4magpies

I also want to lose 21lbs by xmas...

Then I'm done and dusted totally forever!

I don't struggle during AF, I struggle during ov. I always seem to lose weight easily around AF, but put on or maintain at ov, my wierdo body.

xx


----------



## jms895

I have been so bad all week :(q


----------



## NickyT75

yeah it's chocolate that im craving too...

it doesn't normally bother me but I could eat a huge bar in 1 go if I let myself have 1 piece :dohh:

I was at a wedding this weekend so the diet went out of the window & I just feel like im playing catch-up & can't seem to get a handle on things again :(

i've had too many syns every day so im bound to have gained this week which im dreading xx


----------



## SarahJane

Hi everyone

2lb loss for me this week so celebrating 9lb in total now in 1st 3 weeks

yipppeeee

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Sarah thats fab!!

Nicky the only thing i can suggest is the Alpen Light double chocolate bars. You can have 2 as a healthy extra and they are really chocolately. Works for me xxx


----------



## louisiana

im bad with chocolate to,i just cant have 1 piece:haha:.
i tried the mullerlight with the flakes of dark chocolate and that actually did the trick and was very yummy


----------



## lucky3

Yay well done Sarah


----------



## sammiwry

Can I join I've just started SW and got just over 2 stone to lose.


----------



## SarahJane

Hi Sammi - welcome x

Thanks for the praise girls - so pleased with it all and guess what... today someone NOTICED I have lost weight - I am over the moon! Lost 9lb total now so it really is worth the pain!!

Tonight I had an omlette with cottage cheese, peppers, onions, mushrooms and tomatoes - tasted delish! Only problem was it didn't set as I don't think I put enough eggs in so it looked a bit rubbish!

I struggled at lunch today. I need to plan better as I had a meeting which over ran then went to Boots and all they had was 500 calorie sandwiches left!! I ended up eating a bit of fruit and a cereal bar which isn't ideal. Has anyone got any good, quick and easy lunch ideas?

Hope everyone ok - anyone weighing in tonight?


----------



## lucky3

i weighed in...1 lb off. should have been more but io have had 2 bad days :blush: why do i always do that just before weigh in :dohh: this week i am going to have a treat tomorrow so that i will be good the rest of the week, wish me luck!!


----------



## SarahJane

Well done Lucky - a lb is half of a bag of sugar so lots in weight terms 

Great idea to have treats early in the week - good luck hun x


----------



## sammiwry

Good luck! My weigh in day is a Monday which with a partner in the forces isn't brillant because of all the functions and weekend get togethers but I'm determined to make it work!


----------



## Lisa84

I had my weigh in last night and put on half a pound. I am gutted because i have been super good all week and joined the gym last week so have been every night and still put on :( :( 

My consultant gave me the muscle weighs more than fat line but it still doesn't help with the motivation. I hope it catches up with itself next week xx


----------



## louisiana

had my 1st weigh in this morning and ive lost 7lbs:happydance:.hopefully i can keep this up


----------



## jms895

Welcome Sammiwry! Well done SJ!

Nicky I agree, 2 alpen bars sort of feel like more as there is 2 of them, plus they have Loads of fibre in them :D You tried the SW Hifi bars, the belgian choc ones are gorgeous!

I not stuck to plan a few days this week. Hoping to maintain or lose half x


----------



## lucky3

The new hifi bars are nice and you get 2 in a pck :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

Hi girls x I joined here at the beginning of the year & lost 20lbs doing slimming world x Then I went on holiday & I've pretty much put it all back on again :cry:
so as of Monday I am back on slimming world & losing this weight for good I am fed up of nice clothes not fitting me properly & looking like a frumpy mummy rather than a yummy mummy, I have treated my self to a new hair cut & colour & now I need the body to go with it x 

Is it ok if I come back girls?? I desperatly need your support x


----------



## jms895

Welcome back hun! You will get the weight back off in no time xx


----------



## Reedy

Thanks jms x 
I need to weigh myself so i know how much I need to lose again x will do it in the morning x


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Reedy :hi: welcome back babe

and welcome to the newbies :hi:

well done on your losses everyone & try not to get down about half a lb gain Lisa chick... it's nothing really & most likely will be down to water retention if you've just started exercising - while your body gets used to things & you'll lose more next week :hugs:

..... well girls... I actually lost 4lbs this week so I got my 1 stone award & got Slimmer of the Week again & Slimmer of the Month too!! :happydance: - go me hey? :haha:

im amazed tbh as was sure id gained, but im def not gonna argue with it :)

good luck everyone else xx


----------



## SarahJane

Massive well done Nicky, what an amazing loss xxx

Welcome Reedy xxx

I am being angelic this week!! FX'd for a decent loss next Monday

Good luck everyone


----------



## jodipodi

Hi all! Ive been reading through most of this thread for a few weeks now and I think the support is fantastic. After being good yesterday I ended up eating bloody chocolate late lastnight so I really could do with some encouragement. Id love to join you to get some support and give it back of course ....I'm 25 weeks pregnant with number 3 and with each baby Ive put on and never shifted it...so here I am with 5/6 stone to lose EEK!! Im a serial 'rejoiner' and Im rejoining my old group on tuesday so will find out then exactly what I weigh, Id really love to lose a little by the time baby gets here after christmas so Ive got a head start for our trip to Oz in March!!!
I like EE and Ive realised that being prepared is key so Ive done my meal planning and my food shopping but I have never fully grasped the 3rd superfree?? Can someone give me a hand please, is superfree just all your vegetables or only certain ones? Is it fruit aswell?
Thanks !! xxxx


----------



## Reedy

Forgot to weigh in this morning oops will do it monday when I officially start x 
Thanks for the welcomes x

Nicky well done again on the 4lb loss your doing great x


----------



## lucky3

superfree is most veg but not peas, beans or sweetcorn and all raw fruit (not dried)


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies keep up the good work!

I lost a pound :D So thats 4 stone lighter than the day before I had Alex on New years eve :) Now 11 stone 9 :)

9 pound for dress target :D


----------



## SarahJane

Weighed myself at home today and gutted as don't seem to have lost a single thing this week :-(

Been so good too. I am so regretting doing it as feel demoralised now and keep thinking I may as well eat crap!(having a bad day emotionally also as 6 months since I found out the baby had died - that is not helping!)

Been strong so far - mental note to self not to weigh myself again between weigh in days!

I hope everyone else is having a better weekend x


----------



## lucky3

Jms- that is amazing you have done so well :) 

Sarah, weighing yourself is BAD I am awful at it but find it messes with my head. Remember your body fluctuates alot and also the other scales may well be different, mine weigh 1 to 2 lbs heavier than the sw ones. Weird!! Don't let your good work go to waste. Perhaps give yourself a little treat then stick with it, you can do it hon :hugs:


----------



## Reedy

I weighed myself this morning & have 17lbs to lose, I lost 20lbs last time so I know I can do it x 
This morning I have had 28g shredded wheat with SS milk & sweetner then a cup of tea with milk & sweetener
mid morning snack was a banana
then just had lunch which was a WM roll with Philly light & cucumber 
then Ive got a mullerlight yoghurt & an apple for later x 
Dinner tonight is DH's homemade syn free Chilli x


----------



## sammiwry

Half a pound off for me, mum gained :(think it could be time of month for both of us.

Can someone please explain how the extra easy plan is meant to work? Our group leader is apparantly ill, so the group is being covered but last week we never got our new member talk and she never explained the different plans.


----------



## yazoo

Hi everyone, Mind if I join? I joined SW last week but had a terrible wkend as I had an unexpected visit from a friend but I am back on track today. I hope to be able to get some tips, recipes etc from you girls on here as I am still trying to figure out the ins and outs of SW.


----------



## SarahJane

Woooohooooo - despite my downer at the weekend I got 1 and a half lb off so now 10 and a half lb in 4 weeks - totally over the moon!

We did the christmas countdown thing today and I stuck a sticker on the tree saying I wan't 1- a baby and 2- to lose a stone. 

To be fair, if I get the baby - sod the weightloss!!


----------



## yazoo

Well Done SarahJane, 

Your goals are exactly the same as mine. I want to be pregnant by xmas and failing that I want to lose a fair bit of weight. My angel baby's due date is the 16th of December and I would really love to be pregnant by then. 

I can't believe how much weight you have lost so far. That is excellent. xx


----------



## SarahJane

yazoo said:


> Well Done SarahJane,
> 
> Your goals are exactly the same as mine. I want to be pregnant by xmas and failing that I want to lose a fair bit of weight. My angel baby's due date is the 16th of December and I would really love to be pregnant by then.
> 
> I can't believe how much weight you have lost so far. That is excellent. xx

I hope you get to celebrate your baby's birthday with a rainbow in your belly :happydance:

We will do it together hun and then we can stress about pregnancy together too :thumbup:

I am sorry for your loss babe:hugs:


----------



## yazoo

I really hope so too and I hope you do too. He was born almost 8 weeks ago but wasn't due til December. :cry:

We will do it together hun whether its weightloss, getting our BFPs or stressing and worrying over the next pregnancy. 

Its so good to have someone you can relate too as in real life there really is nobody who understands apart from my OH. 

:hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Big :hugs: to both of you and masses of luck for your weight loss and future big bellies!! You CAN do both :) and great to have each other to spur you on through the ups and downs. 

Sarah, try not to home weigh, it messes with your head!!


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies

big :hug: to sarahjane & yazoo... I know how heartbreaking it is when you are desperately trying for a rainbow baby as it took me 16 months to fall pregnant with mine & it was the lowest time of my life but the pain was all worth it now she is here & im sure you will both get the babies you deserve too :dust:

sarahjane - I know it's hard (& im one to talk!) but try not to weigh yourself at home coz it puts you in a downer & can damage your morale

I was in a low way last week as according to my scales id put weight on - so didn't even want to go to my weigh-in :nope: but when I got there id actually lost 4lbs :shock:

sammiwry - the extra easy plan is basically that you can eat unlimited lean meat/potatoes/pasta/rice in the same meal (without sticking to 1 choice per day like green/red days) but you have to have at least 1/3 of every meal being superfree vegetables/fruit

Reedy - going by what you ate the other day... it doesn't look like you are eating enough to me :shrug: 

jms - well done chick :yipee: xx


----------



## Reedy

DH did the shopping online while I was at work so i didnt have a great deal of input but will get more stuff in this week x 
Got Zumba tonight yay x


----------



## Squidge

Ladies can one of you just check and see if I'm still on the right track? :haha: 

Now normally I don't eat as much as this but I've had a real hungry day with hardly having any fruit to snack on! :roll: 

Anyway, I've had; 

B - mullerlight 
D - veg risotto (home-made so peppers, onion, garlic, courgette, rice & stock cube) 
T - small portion of home-made chilli (extra lean mince, baked beans, tomatoes, onions, chilli powder) then because I'm still hungry I'm doing a tuna pasta (tuna, pasta, tomatoes) 

HEA - 250ml SS Milk
HEB - 2 Alpen light bars 

That still on EE plan? Obviously I'm going shopping tomorrow for fruit though!


----------



## SarahJane

Looks ok squidge 

Some of the muller lights apparently have syns (I don't eat them but remember someone saying something in class I think) but looking at everything else you have eaten, as long as you haven't used oil or anything it should all be fine and well within the plan x


----------



## Squidge

Thank you! :D 

I only have the vanilla or toffee ones which are free and used fry light instead of oil. Mega full now so I'm done eating now :haha:


----------



## SarahJane

That's the great thing about SW - scoff loads and all allowed. xxx


----------



## NickyT75

yeah that sounds fine squidge :thumbup:

only thing id say is... you said "small portion" of chilli & you should've had loads with maybe some boiled rice or something to fill yourself up :) plus some fruit which you already know about x


----------



## Carrie76

Hi everyone,

I'm joining a Slimming World class tomorrow night after weighing myself yesterday and discovering I'm heavier now than I was when I was nine months pregnant with my DD :cry:. I want to get a few bits in so I can get started straight away on the Friday monning. Can you give me a few hints of handy staple things to keep in the house just to tide me over unil I get all my books ect and can get to do a big shop?

I'd be grateful for any help :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

I always have the below stuff in the house as like essentials

Potatoes
pasta
rice
cheese
tuna
chicken
pasta & sauce packets
alpen light bars
fruit
veg
Eggs

I live off pasta & sauce, jacket potatoes and omelettes and as long as i have things to make those in i'm happy xx


----------



## Lisa84

P.S love your little girls name. It's on our shortlist :) xxx


----------



## Squidge

NickyT75 said:


> yeah that sounds fine squidge :thumbup:
> 
> only thing id say is... you said "small portion" of chilli & you should've had loads with maybe some boiled rice or something to fill yourself up :) plus some fruit which you already know about x

That was the plan until OH said he didn't want rice so I didn't bother then LO started tucking into my chilli after she'd eaten hers :haha: good job it wasn't too hot! Off to buy some fruit today though :)


----------



## Carrie76

That's great, thanks! I'll pick up a few bits today to have them in! Aw thank you, It was my Hubby picked it but I love it too, and I love your picture, we have 2 Cavaliers. Is yours male or female?xx


----------



## lucky3

i always have catherdral city lighter cheese in as you get 42g instead of 28g :haha: and just loads of different veg, fruit, eggs and extra lean mince and chicken as well as the carbs. i tend to throw things together rather than have a meal olan, tho i find it easier if i have made my mind up ahead of time :) 

good luck!!


----------



## Lisa84

Carrie76 said:


> That's great, thanks! I'll pick up a few bits today to have them in! Aw thank you, It was my Hubby picked it but I love it too, and I love your picture, we have 2 Cavaliers. Is yours male or female?xx

I like it coz it's just Lisa rearranged lol

Aww my ickle baby is a girl. I love her to bits shes ace. I love the breed they are so loving i don't think i will ever have another breed. We are going to breed off her once becasue we want another one and so do my parents :) I think we will pair her with a Tri coz i love that colour too. 



lucky3 said:


> i always have catherdral city lighter cheese in as you get 42g instead of 28g :haha: and just loads of different veg, fruit, eggs and extra lean mince and chicken as well as the carbs. i tend to throw things together rather than have a meal olan, tho i find it easier if i have made my mind up ahead of time :)
> 
> good luck!!

I agree planning is better because i find when i don't plan i will go for convienience rather than SW friendly food.

I also have Low Low cheese :) xxx


----------



## Reedy

Has anyone tried the new limited edition Coconut mullerlight? Its yummy & fat free x 

Going to write a plan of meals next week as its been a bit messy this week x


----------



## SarahJane

Not tried it reedy but apparently it is also gorgeous frozen (a bit like a coconut ice lolly)


----------



## jodipodi

Hi ladies, well I rejoined group on tuesday morning and glad to say its a slightly different one, and feels better somehow? Same leader but different time, different people and seems to be a bit more inspirational with alot of huge weight losses so hopefully this is a good thing for me. Anyway, I weigh in at 16st 12lbs ARRRGGHH!!! so have put on a stone and 2lbs since falling pregnant and am now 26+3wks so lets hope I dont put on much more if any!! (Would love to lose abit!)
Ive just forked out for a 12 wk christmas countdown, cant afford it but hey ho Im sick of being fat and miserable and dressing in 'nana clothes' as I like to call them.
I made the ham, chip and bean bake in the latest magazine (well hubby did haha) and really enjoyed it, cheap and cheerful and easy to make...had it for our teas yesterday and I had the leftovers for my lunch today...delish!
Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## lucky3

Aw, well done for re joining jodipodi, I'm sure you can lose some before baby but do t be too hard on yourself if you have any gains. You are preggers after all :)

Well weigh in for me tonight, I lost 6 lb :shock: 2 belonged to last week I reckon as I only lost 1 when I should have lost more cos of my Tuesday binge up! And I was slimmer of week :) it means I have lost 5 stone in total again and 3 stone since may (after baby:))


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza well done lucky thats a fab weightloss :) xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey Jodipodi :hi: welcome back!

wow well done lucky!! :yipee: thats amazing!!

I stayed the same this week so im feeling a bit deflated tbh :(

it's my own fault coz I didn't eat enough fruit & veg & was a bit hit & miss with my healthy extras too :dohh:

but trying to stay positive coz i've still lost 15.5lbs in 5wks... just wish it was as easy to lose as it was to put on iykwim? :haha: xx


----------



## lucky3

stick with it nicky, a maintian is so much better than a gain!!

good luck this week.

i have ended up eating some naughties today as a treat but i then have to get right back on it tomorrow fx


----------



## jodipodi

Lucky thats fantastic well done hun! Flippin eck that's nearly half a stone in a week!! 
Nicki don't get disheartened cos you're don fan dabby dosy too, we all have weeks of maintaining and like others say-how mch better is it to maintain than to put on so really that's good!
Well, Im sitting here waiting for my 'grill up' off hubs, quorn sausages, bacon, eggs, toms and beans yum yum!
I'm plodding along cannily, eating LOADSSSS of fruit and veg and unbelievably I've managed to stick to 10 syns or under since tuesday and its definitely got to be because of all the fruit Im eating it's stopping me reaching for the biscuits. Cant wait for tomorrow night, I can have a treat with a nice d.i.y lamb and beef kebab, pickled red cabbage, salad and a big dollop of mint youghurt, then to finish it off a big 'ol bar of chocolate...gunna savour every bloody bit, think it'll be getting dunked in a nice cup of hi-lights hot chocolate so I can suck the melted chocolate off:shhh: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## sammiwry

Girls how would you take this email:



> Hello everyone
> 
> What a night we had on Monday.
> 
> I am aware that so many of you were unhappy about the scales.I reported it to HO and is all taken care of.
> This is the first time since I started this job that I had trouble with the scales.
> 
> It broke my heart to see how unhappy some of you were about it.
> But I just want to say BIG THANK YOU to all of you for being so supportive and understanding the situation..This is life and unfortunately this kind of things happen.
> 
> Let's look at the bigger picture.At how well you've done so far.Losing weight is not only for the week is for life.
> I know it is hard to carry on when your weight doesn't appear to go down but i believe in YOU and I know you can do it.

I'm reading it as the scales where weighing heavy but really not to sure? I've emailed for clarifaction as I couldn't stay on last week so missed what was up?!


----------



## Lisa84

Yup looks like that to me hun coz i doubt people would be unhappy if they were weighing in the other directon :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lisa84 said:


> Yup looks like that to me hun coz i doubt people would be unhappy if they were weighing in the other directon :) xx

Thanks, just frustrated that she sent the email Tuesday, I emailed her Weds for clarification and still no reply, I appreciate she's busy as she is covering the group I go to and has 2 of her own but shes also the same woman that never gave me my new member talk :(


----------



## lucky3

That is frustrating. Hep she gets back to yousoon. Xx


----------



## yazoo

Ugghh girls I had a crap weekend. I was away for the wkend and had a chinese last night and then scoffed pizza tonight while watching xfactor. Weigh in is Wednesday, I really hope I can fix the damage I done in the last few days before then. :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

lucky3 said:


> That is frustrating. Hep she gets back to yousoon. Xx

Unless she emails back tomorrow morning I won't be finding out until group tomorrow evening :(


----------



## Marlarky

Hi Ladies, can I join your thread? I have lost a lot of weight since giving birth but my last 16 pounds just absolutely wont budge & for some reason I turn to food when I feel bad about my body! First it was smoking to beat food cravings which is unhealthy in itself, then drinking water to fill myself up so I'm not hungry, now I just can't beat cravings at all. I have been really bad on my diet & want to fix it & I need support!


----------



## sammiwry

Lost a pound and yes the scales were weighing heavier than expected!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies hope you are all well?

I missed class last week and this week its AF :cry: feel fat bloated and horrible


----------



## lucky3

I am the same girls - af here so feel fat and chocolatey (!!) and had pig out on Friday so trying to undo the damage before weds weigh in! We are our own worst enemies :dohh:

Well done on your lb off, was the consultant any better?!

And well done so far malarkey and good luck shifting those last lbs :)


----------



## sammiwry

lucky3 said:


> I am the same girls - af here so feel fat and chocolatey (!!) and had pig out on Friday so trying to undo the damage before weds weigh in! We are our own worst enemies :dohh:
> 
> Well done on your lb off, was the consultant any better?!
> 
> And well done so far malarkey and good luck shifting those last lbs :)

No! Can't wait to find out what the proper group consultant is like! A few other ladies in the q said they didn't fully understand her email and that since shes been covering the class less and less people have been staying for group chat.


----------



## lucky3

oh dear :( when is the proper consultant there sammi?


----------



## jodipodi

Aww Sammiwry your stand in consultant doesnt sound very good...grrr....it really narks you when people dont do things properly doesnt it, especially when you pay for the privilige! Well done on your 1lb off though, chin up cos its working!!
jms895 and lucky, sorry AF got you its crap feeling like that and just makes you want to eat rubish...Im glad I dont have the witch visiting me for a while yet lol...just my big fat baby growing nicely in there!
Welcome Malarkey, good for you wanting to shift that last stubborn few lbs,good luck xx
Anyone heard from AfricaQueen? I followed her journey through the thread before I joined and she did amazing...Hope shes ok after losing her mam a little while back xxx
Well, I lost 3lbs!!! Cant believe it, I really didnt know what to expext being preggers but Ive stuck to it like a trooper and have stuffed my face to be honest but all free and LOADS of superfree so thats got to be the key I think. Its spurring me on now definitely.....:cloud9:


----------



## lucky3

HEY WELL DONE JODIPODI, WHAT A GREAT START :) oops baby put on caps lock :haha:


----------



## sammiwry

Apparently the proper consultant will be back at the end of the month, but I'll of done a month under this woman who I struggle to understand and not fully understanding how slimming world works!


----------



## SarahJane

WOW your consultant sounds awful sammi! - Could you contact SW direct via the website as I bet they wouldn't want her under their reputation!

My consultant text me today as I missed class yesterday (as I told her I was going away)to make sure I was doing ok and see if I need anything! Bless her

I weighed myself when I got back home today and seem to be 2lb down from last week so doing really well. Won't know for certain until next Monday but as I have been away I am over the moon about not gaining!

Well done Jodipodi :happydance:

Good luck tomorrow Lucky :thumbup:

Welcome Malarky:flower:

Sorry you are having a bad week jms895 :hugs:

Loads and loads of slimming dust to everyone in here xxxx


----------



## lucky3

i lost 1 and a half lbs :) after my friday blip i am pleased ;) and i am in the 14s...i am REALLY pleased with that!!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls just wanted to say I am still doing SW on my own from home and it's still coming off. I am 1lb from losing 4st and only have 16lbs to go to my initial target.

May even stick another 14lb ontop of it when I get there.

So it does work, make sure you perserver!

xx


----------



## yazoo

3 and a half lb down last night ladies. I was delighted as I had many blips. :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

yazoo said:


> 3 and a half lb down last night ladies. I was delighted as I had many blips. :happydance:

Woooohoooooo :happydance::happydance:

Well done you xxxx


----------



## yazoo

Thanks hun. I'm enjoying a lovely glass of full fat coke now as a reward. Its lovely. I'm easily pleased. lol


----------



## SarahJane

mmmmm full fat coke *mouth watering* lol


----------



## NickyT75

well done ladies!

I lost 3lbs tonight :happydance: so thats a total of 18.5lbs in 6wks :)

then ive just made a 12" SW pizza for my tea & scoffed the lot :haha: (only 1syn in the whole thing tho!) :yipee: x


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza well done ladies :happydance:

how do u make a slimming world pizza? xx


----------



## NickyT75

use Smash as a base (sounds crazy & is a bit of a faff but it actually works)

I used roasted onion flavour which is 1syn for the whole packet but if you use plain it will be syn free :)
make it up with a little less water than the packet says
spray some fry light on a pizza tray/baking tray then spread mash mixture as thinly as possible (if you use a pizza tray there is the perfect amount to cover the whole 12" tray)
shove into the oven for 6-10 mins until it starts crisping up a bit
remove & allow to cool
carefully turn it over by placing something on top of it & turning upside down then slide back into tray
shove back in the oven for another few mins (I was just playing this by ear so not a precise method)

remove from oven & allow to cool

spread with passatta then top with whatever free stuff you like (I used ham, mushrooms, onions, sliced tomato, jalapenoes & chilli flakes)

use 42g Mozzarella as your HEA & sprinkle with italian herbs

**you could always use a bit more cheese as long as you count it as syns** :thumbup:

shove back in the oven for roughly 10-15 mins (depending how much topping you used) then scoff the lot & enjoy every mouthful! :munch: :happydance: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Awww thanks hun that sounds lovely :) Might give it a whirl this weekend :) xxx


----------



## lucky3

that sounds fantastic, i had some mini pizzas someone made from smash and they were great.....might have to go buy that smash!!

well done for all the losses this week :)


----------



## NickyT75

im making mini quiches today :) yummy! xx


----------



## Lisa84

ooo I love the Quiches :) Take it you use the cottage cheese recipe? I use the cheese with Chives makes it nicer :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

No I make mine with Quark... haven't tried with cottage cheese but I like the one with chives in so maybe i'll try that next time :) xx


----------



## Lisa84

I just use 6 eggs and a tub of cottage cheese and then pour it over whatever filling i want :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

how is everyone doing? is anyone getting weighed today? good luck if you are :) xx


----------



## sammiwry

Lost 3lb! So down to 11 stone 2 hopefully will make my half stone by my birthday if not more!


----------



## SarahJane

I got my stone tonight! 

Was away last week so lost 3 and a half lb in 2 weeks and 14lb total in 6 weeks - totally over the moon now  YAY!

Well done Sammiwry x

How did you get on Nicky?


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks sarahjane! Only 2 1/2 pound to go for my target by my birthday in 3 weeks!!


----------



## SarahJane

sammiwry said:


> Thanks sarahjane! Only 2 1/2 pound to go for my target by my birthday in 3 weeks!!

What a lovely birthday present to yourself. even more reason to keep up the good work xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Sammi & Sarahjane!! :yipee:

I don't get weighed until thursday xx


----------



## yazoo

Well done girls. :thumbup:


----------



## sammiwry

SarahJane said:


> sammiwry said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sarahjane! Only 2 1/2 pound to go for my target by my birthday in 3 weeks!!
> 
> What a lovely birthday present to yourself. even more reason to keep up the good work xxClick to expand...

Yup!! I did have a doughnut this morning at work but I'm on my feet all day walking. I'm determined to lose as much as possible by my birthday but my realistic aim is my half stone


----------



## sammiwry

Blooming phone double posting


----------



## lucky3

wow, some fantastic achievements this week, well done girls :)

i made the smash pizza at the weekend, first one wasn't great, seond one i got crispier and it was awesome, thanks for the idea :)


----------



## NickyT75

yeah its a bit tricky but worth the effort when you get it right eh? :)

you're very welcome hun xx


----------



## lucky3

yes definitely, didn't taste like smash at all. i ended up doing it in a metal flan tin, baked v hot for 10 mins, turned it over, baked it again, then turned the oven off but left it in to dry out, then when i made the pizza it stayed in whilst the overn warmed up, it looked so nice!!

i was thinking you could prob use the base to make a sw quiche and little tarts?? i am quite excited thinking of it :)!!


----------



## NickyT75

yeah ive heard a couple of people saying they use it for 'pastry' but I prefer lining the quiche tray with slices of ham..... majorly yummy :munch: & much less hassle than the smash :thumbup: xx


----------



## lucky3

i've used ham and veggie ham, both nice but variety is the spice of life :haha:

i lost 2 and a half this week :thumbup: it was a morning weigh so prob not really quite that much but still :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lucky! :yipee:

I stayed the same weight :( but I guess its better than putting some on xx


----------



## lucky3

Yep it is Nicky :thumbup:
Was just thinking of you as I had a yummy pizza for lunch, 1/2 syn as it had a morrisons sausage on, delicious! Then I made a lemon curd tart with smash pastry! Was nice too. :)


----------



## yazoo

Congratulations lucky. 

I had 2lb off this week. :thumbup:

Has anyone tried any new recipes? I tried the diet coke chicken last night. I heard people saying how gorgeous it was. It wasnt fabulous but it was nice enough.


----------



## lucky3

well done yazoo.

i haven't tried anything new for a while, must make something out of the new mag :)


----------



## sammiwry

I'm hoping for a miracle Monday, as having takeaway tonight then on my own all weekend so got to try and stay away from the comfort food :-(


----------



## Christine33

oooooh i love this thread!

hello everyone! i haven't been on baby and bump for donks. i have 2 wee ones, a wee girl who is 21 months and a wee boy who was 3 this august. 

I go to my local SW class and so far have lost 3stone 5ibs. I joined mid february of this year.

starting weight: 13st 10ibs
Final goal: 9st 7ibs
Current weight: 10st 5ibs. 

I love the plan. 

I am so glad i have found this thread so i have somewhere to post and get tips etc.

Good luck to you all!

Christine
X


----------



## Lisa84

Wowza Christine thats a fab weightloss so far you should be mega proud. Any secret tips to share. Motivation techniques will be welcomed as thats what i struggle with xxx


----------



## NickyT75

welcome Christine :hi: & well done on your fantastic loss so far!! :yipee:

well done Yazoo too :yipee: xx


----------



## yazoo

Wow Well done Christine. Thats excellent weight loss. The way I ate last night I don't think I'll be seeing it. lol


----------



## SarahJane

You are getting so close now Christine, well done on a massive weightloss so far

Yazoo - Yay for 2lb xxxx

Hope everyone is doing well this weekend, I went out to eat last night and ate too much and am also going out tonight (but having salad tonight!)


----------



## LPF

Hello all,

I'm considering joining SW. I can't get to the meetings (live in a very rural area) so was considering doing it online.

There is also an option for online membership with some books included. Do you think these books + 3 month online membership is enough to get the principles and do it alone?

I only ask because £20 month is quite expensive and as they don't have an app to use the food diary etc i'd rather do it on paper once i've got the hang of it.

I also want something that can change the way we eat long term.

ANy advice/tips?

do you think 'the books' (food optimising and body magic) are the books you get/buy at meetings? if so, whats included?


----------



## Lisa84

Yup honey u get those at your first meeting. 

Are there no groups near where u live? Xx


----------



## Lisa84

2lbs down this week :happydance: im dead chuffed coz ive decided to stop goin to meetings so im doin this all on my own now :) xxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lisa! :)

LPF - there is a food diary on the website hun xx


----------



## LPF

The nearest group for me is 25min drive away and on a work night so I know I'd never make it.

I would do the food diary online but I know I'm restricted with the laptop as Evan trashes it as soon as he sees it and climbs all over!

I'd rather have paper info to refer to and jot it down really.


----------



## sammiwry

Plus 1 :-(


----------



## jms895

Well done on all the losses folks! Sorry I have been aWOL for a bit, had a lot on.
I lost 1 and a half, then gained half. Hoping for a loss this week :)


----------



## SarahJane

Stayed the same today :-( 

I deserve it though as drank a bottle of wine on Saturday night and didn't count syns!

Back on track now though and aiming for 2lb this week

Good luck everyone else x


----------



## jms895

I stayed the same too :(


----------



## lucky3

Hi girls. Hope it's going well over half term :( I managed to lose 1 and a half lbs some how. And got my 5 and a half stone award :) I really don't know how I did it as I have struggled this week and have had lots of bad stuff at the beginning of the week. I don't mind tho :)


----------



## NickyT75

wow! well done Lucky!! :yipee:

jms - don't feel down chick :hugs: a maintain is far better than a gain, I know it feels rubbish tho coz ive maintained twice this month :hugs:

I lost 1.5lbs so only need another 1lb for my 1.5 stone award :thumbup:

good luck everyone else! xx


----------



## yazoo

Hey all, I had 4 lb off this week so thats 9 and a half in total. 
For the ones who STS- don't worry it is better than a gain and you will notice it next week. 
Lucky 5 and a half stone. Well done- HOw long has it taken you to lose that?


----------



## lucky3

Well I started Sw 2 and a half years ago, got down to 6 stone loss in about 10 months, then had a baby 8 months ago and put 4 stone back on :dohh: I started back on it again in may and have lost nearly 3 and a half stone since then. Phew!!

Lots of ups and downs but going in the right direction :)


----------



## jms895

Good luck Lucky!

Well done Nicky and Yazzoo! xx


----------



## sammiwry

2 and a half off for me!! 1 off my 1/2 stone!!


----------



## lucky3

well done sammi!!!


----------



## sammiwry

Thanks


----------



## SarahJane

Well done Sammi! 

yazoo - wicked weighloss for you babe - congrats hun xxx:happydance:

I lost 1 and a half this week so am back on track, I am 1lb off club 10 so aiming for that by next week! Yay !!


----------



## lucky3

Well done Sarah Jane fx for another great week for club 10 x


----------



## SarahJane

Thanks Lucky - how is this week going for you? x


----------



## lucky3

It's not been too bad, no completely mad days, you know where you just eat crap and feel bad the next day :blush: I had one lunch where I ate too much Brie, so turned it into a green day! I had that urge to just eat and managed to stop it by eating a yoghurt :thumbup: must remember that :haha:

This morning I am really pleased to weigh in myself at 14 st 7 which wAs my target for beginning of November and I want to be 13 something by December fx :)


----------



## jms895

Well done Sammiwry!

I was doing so well last 3 days and just ate a cherry bakewell :(
Had 34 sysns last 2 days :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Well done sarahj xx


----------



## lucky3

34 sins over 2 days is ok! Don't be too hard on yourself xx


----------



## SarahJane

Great progress Lucky x 

I struggle with cheese, i have to avoid it or I will eat too much!!

I have started doing 10 mins a day on my exercise bike... I figured it can only help

I am only 19lb off target now. I recon that if I lose just 1lb or so a week I will be there by Feb which would be amazing!

jms - I agree with lucky, don't worry about the 34 syns. i find that when I have a bad day, if I do loads of superfree the next day I don't gain at all. Salad is boring but it works for me xx

Good luck everyone


----------



## suzie36

hi.
just joined slimming world. 
weight 16.5
target a size 14. not sure i know the weight i want just know how i want to look.


----------



## SarahJane

suzie36 said:


> hi.
> just joined slimming world.
> weight 16.5
> target a size 14. not sure i know the weight i want just know how i want to look.

Welcome hun. It is a great diet. I have dropped a dress size in 6 weeks or so. You will get there in no time. Shout if you need any help with anything x


----------



## lucky3

Hi Suzie and welcome :wave: good luck on your journey. I agree I think Sw is great, not a diet a healthier way of life :)

I lost 1 and a half yesterday, should have been more but I had too much Halloween cake on Tuesday :dohh: never mind, hopefully bigger loss this week :)

Sarahjane I am just the same with cheese. Mm mm!!


----------



## suzie36

thanks lucky3 and sarahjane. well done on your results. 
3 pounds off this week which is 6 in the last 3. really pleased.
its good to have something to focus on and being a mum again is a really good focus


----------



## NickyT75

welcome Suzie :hi:

well done on your losses Yazoo lucky & Sarahjane

how did you get on jms?

I gained half a pound :( xx


----------



## sammiwry

Got such awful stomach pains, not sure if it's eating pasta at 3am while on a night shift or what?! Need to lose a pound if not more Monday to reach my target for my birthday and it's looking like I've gained :(


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies! I lost a pound! But have had a VERY VERY naughty weekend :dohh:


----------



## sammiwry

I'm gonna be so upset if I haven't lost tomorrow :(


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
I will be back here soon. Just had a failed IVF and i have gained a fair bit of weight with the stress and sadness so back to group tomorrow and plan to lose 2 stones by xmas as will be starting IVF again in Feb/March and want to be as fit as possible to give best chance of success  Hope everyone is doing well. Any 'oldies' still left in here? lol xxx


----------



## suzie36

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> I will be back here soon. Just had a failed IVF and i have gained a fair bit of weight with the stress and sadness so back to group tomorrow and plan to lose 2 stones by xmas as will be starting IVF again in Feb/March and want to be as fit as possible to give best chance of success  Hope everyone is doing well. Any 'oldies' still left in here? lol xxx

hi
just wanted to say good luck when you rejoin. its not as bad as you may think and also good luck with the ivf.


----------



## lucky3

Hi aq, really sorry first ivf didn't work :( but massive fx for next time and losing weight again. You can do it :)


----------



## SarahJane

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> I will be back here soon. Just had a failed IVF and i have gained a fair bit of weight with the stress and sadness so back to group tomorrow and plan to lose 2 stones by xmas as will be starting IVF again in Feb/March and want to be as fit as possible to give best chance of success  Hope everyone is doing well. Any 'oldies' still left in here? lol xxx

I am so sorry to hear about the IVF babe :hugs: 

All the very best with the weightloss xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls.
I am going back to class tomorrow and aiming to lose 2 stones before the new year. Just need to give myself a fighting chance with this next IVF cycle as me an dh are getting desperate now xxx


----------



## SarahJane

I think my weightloss may have to go on hold (hopefully for 9 months as I just got a BFP yesterday) - I am still staying on plan as don't want a big gain in pregnancy but no dieting now!!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah that is wonderful news! congrats and happy and healthy 9mths xxx

I started class again tonight so going to make the weight loss my focus now as i am drowing in grief over losing my mum 3mths ago and also the IVF not working so need to quit the over eating and try to get our baby here as i know i cant have my mum back but we can try get her grandbaby here so its all systems go now xxx


----------



## SarahJane

I am so sorry about your mum and I hope you get the grandbaby soon.

You are doing exactly the right thing hun, personally I don't think it is any coincidence that I got my BFP the week I had lost 10% of my bodyweight! (I also thank soy but that's another story) 

I can't wait to hear your positive news soon xxx


----------



## lucky3

Yay sarahjane that is fab news :yipee: def worth sticking to plan, makes it easier after :blush:

And aq good to hear you sounding so positive. I'm sure you'll find it soon gone so fx for your little grandbaby to come xxxx

I lost 1/2 a lb last night. Which is not bad given the crappy choc and sausage roll filled weekendvi had. I only have myself to blame but I really could kick myself for being so naughty. This week I aim to be more focused and get a good loss, please :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

SarahJane said:


> I think my weightloss may have to go on hold (hopefully for 9 months as I just got a BFP yesterday) - I am still staying on plan as don't want a big gain in pregnancy but no dieting now!!

Awwww! thats great news hun :yipee: congratulations! :happydance: xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done on the loss lucky :)

welcome back africaqueen, im so sorry to hear about your mum & the failed IVF :hugs:

it's weigh-in night tonight for me so hopefully ive lost something as I was def NOT impressed with my half lb gain last week :nope: xx


----------



## lucky3

Good luck nicky fx!!


----------



## NickyT75

lost a pound... was hoping for more but hey ho xx


----------



## Abblebubba

*Hey!
can i join?
My boyfriend and i have just started this last week!
I was on Weightwatchers but found it depressing and made me miserable 
So on this Slimming World, it looks as if i can have the things i crave but 
its more about food optimising which is better than cutting it out completly...

Unfortunatly my starting weight is unknown until next week when i can find 
some scales that can weigh me seated as i cannot stand. 

My boyfriend Robert;
Starting Weight- 18st 5lbs
Loss Last Week- 5lbs

I'm really enjoying it and the food diarys and the new recipes! 
'cept id like to know can you eat dried fruit? and nuts? are they free? Syned? 

We're on the Extra Easy Plan! *​


----------



## jms895

Good luck applebubba. Sw is brill xxx


----------



## NickyT75

welcome & good luck applebubba

nuts & dried fruit have quite a lot of syns hun so be careful of how much you eat xx


----------



## jms895

I need motivation and help getting back on track :cry:


----------



## lucky3

Jms you are soooo close to target. You've done amazingly, keep reminding yourself that xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nicky- A loss is a loss so well done x

Abble- Welcome and GL x

Hi to everyone else x

I have been very good so far since rejoining class on wed night. I have been good and snacking on satsumas, apples and grapes and eating lots of onions, tomatoes, rice and chicken etc so lots of speed foods. I was craving choc yesterday so had a hot choc which was a nice treat. Im making a syn free roast for tea so that will be nice.
Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## sammiwry

Hi girls sorry I've been a bit AWOL had my birthday last week so went to visit my brother at uni in cheltenham for the day, had my uncle down for a few days so he could go to my dads retirement party and tell them how he tried to blow him up! And lastly took monkey to the zoo as an early birthday treat. Going by my scales I've lost a pound but well see tonight!! 

Oo btw my ticker is wrong for slimming world weight loss and not sure how to correct it?


----------



## jms895

Seem to have been alot bwtter this week other than a few naughty cupxakes! Lol. Hoping for a loss this week finally!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck girls.

I have been moving furniture with dh for 4hrs as we are getting new carpet fitted tomorrow and just had new bed delivered so should of burnt some cals! lol. 
I made leek and potato soup night so will have that for lunch and i have had 2 eggs fried in frylight and 2 slices wholemeal toast (heb) for brekky.Snacking on a apple now so i am being very good so far.Hope to of lost 3-4lbs on wed when i weight in xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

*Thanks everyone!
and well done to everyone this week, I finally get to know how much i weigh 
tomorrow as i have found somewhere to weigh me! 
A Slimmer Sexy me starts here!!! 
My OH is doing sooo brilliantly, wewent to the cinema and popcorn was like
30 odd syns, so we passed on that and justhad a diet coke. 
I find it hard to snack - id of loved dried fruit to be FREE as i could have
eaten it at college on my breaks 

Whats everyones favorite recipe atm?
I made "Spicy Sausage and Beans Casarole" last night from the extra easy plan book was very very yummy  
If anyone is interested in recipe let me know 

*​


----------



## jms895

Cmon ladies!! We are all gonna be slim sexy mommas for Christmas!!!#
I want 2 off this week!!!


----------



## Stephie 25

Hi All, Sorry i have been AWOL for EVER :) having a hard time at the moment, but hopefully life will settle down again. Was getting all stressed out with the weight loss to TTC and all.

But i am back now, and very proud to announce a 3 stone weight loss, since starting SW in Jan 2011.

I had to set my target a little sooner than expected, due to needing surgery, but hey. it is worth it/


----------



## lucky3

Yay well done stephi. I'm weighing in tonight, i want a good loss too jms after 1/2 last week :(!!


----------



## sammiwry

Forgot to update monday! but I lost my pound!! so now officially 1/2 stone lighter than 26th sept! now to try and lose a minimum of 6lb by xmas!!


----------



## yazoo

I too have been AWOL recently and thought "oh well there's no point in visiting the thread if I'm not being good." Stupid I know. Anyway I have been fairly good since the end of last week and WI is tonight. 

Stephie 3 stone since Jan that is fab. Have you any tips for us?


----------



## lucky3

Well done sammi :)

I have lost 3 and a half stone since may and my advice is just stick at it, you will have good weeks and bad, losses and gains but this is a new way of life not a diet so it's the overall achievement that matters, not how long it takes or what a hilly route it goes! The fact that we are all on the journey really matters and we will get there. 

I keep struggling with having bad days where I do one naughty thing so think sod it I'm going to eat EVERYTHING. Yesterday I went to asda and tried on some tops, thd 18s were too big and I had to get a 16. That feeling was sooooo good, I've not been in a 16 top for years and that good feeling lasts all day, week. And I know if I eat chocolate or whatever the good feeling will last a minute then I will feel rubbish. So I am trying to remember that feeling whenever I feel tempted. Fx that can work!!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Stephi! that is fab x

Well i weighed in this morning and i have lost 3lb. Could of been better but i did have half a btl of baileys the other night an some choc as was feeling low. Hoping to lose another 3lb this wk  going shopping tomorrow to stock up on syn free stuff as food running low now xxx


----------



## lucky3

Well done aq :)


----------



## lucky3

Weigh in tonight..I lost 2 and a half this week and was slimmer of the week, sooo much better than last week. I need another 2 and a half to get to 6 stone lost big fx for next week :)


----------



## Stephie 25

I think my tip mainly would to not deny yourself anything, if your body craves (proper craves) something, then eat it, or you will become a shark on a mission and eat all the wrong things.

Also, eat plenty - 3 helpings if needed. Do not go hungry.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lucky xxx


----------



## jms895

I get weighed tonight, wish me luck!

Well done everyone, fab losses!!! xxx


----------



## Abblebubba

*Hey! 
Well done girls!
I get weighed on tuesday 
Last tuesday i was weighed for the first time and i was 
14st4lbs  
I used to be 8st7lbs and i dont feel ill ever get back to a 
reasonable size for me 
Im eating jacket potatoes at the mo as theyre all i can do 
quickly without thinking about it and they are quite easy
and filling 

Hows everyone? ​*


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :hi:

well done everyone there seems to have been some really good losses in here this week :yipee:

I lost 3lbs & got Slimmer of the Week too! :happydance:

don't be sad Applebubba :hugs: you have taken the important 1st step & you can do it if you set your mind to it hun xx


----------



## jms895

Well done! :wohoo:

I lost 1.5 pounds :) xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done jms :) xx


----------



## lucky3

Well done nicky and jms :) :yipee:


----------



## Faythe

Hey girls, saw on the lunchbox ideas a chicken, bacon and potato salad. Anyone got the recipe?

I'm not following SW btw, was just having a nosey :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

where is everyone? :shrug: hope you are all ok xx


----------



## katy1310

HI, how's everyone? :flower:

I've not been on here in a while but have still been going every week and have lost 17 and a half lbs so far. 

I've never yet had a week where I've gained or even stayed the same but I think this will be the week - I'm dreading it! I've had a really bad week - had chocolate twice, one macdonalds and a ham and mozarella panini in cafe Nero at the weekend :( It was mostly because I have been on :witch: and just wanted to eat bad stuff at the weekend. I've tried to be back on track since then, but I've been ill since Sunday and I've been eating stuff that has syns more than I've been eating free stuff - ie toast and cereal. Aaaargh. 

I'm worried about what they will say if I've gained :haha: My friends who I go with gain on a regular basis and don't worry about it but I'm such a worrier!


----------



## lucky3

i find it hard with a gain too but you have to remember it really doesn't matter, especially when you've been doing so well. nearly everyone has a gain at some point and if its a one off it doesn't matter.

good luck with getting back on track :) 

i am expecting a gain tonight too as i have had a rubbish weekend and been rubbish today too :dohh:


----------



## xprincessx

can i be added please

extra easy
start weight: 11st 13
short term goal: 10st
long term goal: 8st 7lbs


----------



## xprincessx

oh and i am starting tomorrow =)


----------



## katy1310

Well I didn't gain in the end - I lost 2lbs after all that worrying! I also reached club 10 or whatever it's called, so yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

Just written out my diary for tomorrow. Been a while since I have done it so please tell me if it's wrong :blush:

Breakfast
- 2 eggs fried in frylight spray
- 2 grilled tomatoes
- baked beans
- mushrooms

Lunch
- Pasta
- 5x light laughing cow triangles - HEXA
- Frozen vegetables (broccoli, cauliflower and carrots)

Tea
- Jacket potato
- Baked beans
- Lettuce
- Cucumber
- Tomato

Snacks
- Mullerlight yoghurt
- 1x weetabix oaty bar
- Apple
- Banana

Does this look OK? I have tried to get in 1/3 superfree foods but as I am not having any meat today does this make it a green day? Does that mean I am allowed 2x HEXA and 2x HEXB. 

Because alot of days I have no meat so should I still be classing it as EE or classing it as Green and having extra HEX's?


----------



## Stef

Hello. 

I have just joined slimming world this week, Monday, and as my 1st weigh in is fast approaching im dreading it. I dont think I have managed to get to grips with this diet at all. I used to do weight watchers and found it so easy but I seem to have a mental block with this diet. 

Trouble is, its the week before payday so it comes to that week where we are really having to budget and because in order to follow the plan really you need to make everything from scratch I just cant afford it. :dohh:

Like this evening I was going to make stir fry, but I find just using soy sauce too bland, and i usually buy a shop bought sauce to go in it, like the blue dragon or the schwartz easy stir fry and ive just checked the 'syn' values and they are huge. 

I had 3 x crisp breads for dinner with ham and cucumber but the crisp breads alone were 1 syn each as far as I can see. 

Help! :( 

xx


----------



## xprincessx

Hi Stef

When money gets tight I tend to just make the cheapest meals I can. Here are some examples

- Rice and veg
- Rice and beans
- Pasta with laughing cow triangles melted over and veg
- Jacket potatoes with beans and a salad
- Mug shots
- Pasta n sauces

I tend to make 1 "expensive" meal a week such as spaghetti bolognese or meatballs as I just can't realistically afford it otherwise. Another cheap meal is "Rocket soup" which was posted on here ages ago. Basically it's this

400g chopped potatoes
200g shallots
160g rocket 
1 litre vegetable stock

You fry the shallots in fry light until soft
add the potatoes and the stock and simmer for 15 mins
add the rocket and take off the heat
then blend

cheap and tasty =)


----------



## reiller

Hi, 

i do SW in Ireland and I am on the EE plan. I love it and Imdelighted to find this thread on B&B
I started on the 7/10/2011
I weighed 13st 4 abd a half stone
I now weigh 12 9
Curent weight loss so far is 9 and a half pounds
I


----------



## jms895

Arrgh I put on half on Thurs and have had a very very very bad weekend! Am 6 pounds from target and wanted this for Xmas. I cant get back on track. Someone please help me :( x


----------



## NickyT75

you can do it jms :thumbup: you have done brilliantly so far & are almost at your goal so don't dwell on it... just put it behind you & move on

I had a bad week this week too & was lucky to stay the same weight coz I was sure id gained

im only 1.5lbs away from my club 10 so I need to knuckle down this week & stick to plan 100% xx


----------



## NickyT75

where is everyone? :shrug: its gone really quiet in here lately :( xx


----------



## lucky3

We are all sitting in a corner eating chocolate :haha:

I put on 2 and a half a couple of weeks ago, then LOST 2 this week. I'm not weighing in this weds as it's my work do and I'm planning on eating 3 courses and getting well drunk :lol: but still would really like to have lost 3 when I go back....maybe a bit hopeful!!

Hopefully everyone else is doing ok. It's such a hard time of year, it's my birthday tomorrow so out to lunch today and takeaway tomorrow! Ah well, damage limitation and relax I say :) good luck everyone x


----------



## NickyT75

yeah its def a hard time of year

our group has been getting smaller & smaller each week

I STS last week but it was our Xmas party on sat & I got drunk :shy: then seemed to eat rubbish all day yesterday :dohh: (had over 50 syns!) :shock: & im really struggling to get back on the straight & narrow

somebody give me a pep talk or something please! xx


----------



## NickyT75

reiller said:


> Hi,
> 
> i do SW in Ireland and I am on the EE plan. I love it and Imdelighted to find this thread on B&B
> I started on the 7/10/2011
> I weighed 13st 4 abd a half stone
> I now weigh 12 9
> Curent weight loss so far is 9 and a half pounds
> I

Welcome :hi: xx


----------



## NickyT75

katy1310 said:


> Well I didn't gain in the end - I lost 2lbs after all that worrying! I also reached club 10 or whatever it's called, so yay!!!!! :happydance:

Well done Katy :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

xprincessx said:


> can i be added please
> 
> extra easy
> start weight: 11st 13
> short term goal: 10st
> long term goal: 8st 7lbs

Hi :hi:

sorry I din't reply to all the newbies last week... I was too short on time but didn't want any of you to feel ignored

how have you been getting on? xx


----------



## jms895

Hey everyone! Well done on the losses and welcome newbies!

I have stuck to plan all week apart from Friday night (lots of beer :haha:) so am hoping for a 1.5 loss to put me back on track!

Nicky did you get back on track hun? :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

yeah im back on track now thanks hun xx


----------



## reiller

NickyT75 said:


> reiller said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> i do SW in Ireland and I am on the EE plan. I love it and Imdelighted to find this thread on B&B
> I started on the 7/10/2011
> I weighed 13st 4 abd a half stone
> I now weigh 12 9
> Curent weight loss so far is 9 and a half pounds
> I
> 
> Welcome :hi: xxClick to expand...

lost another 2 this week and 1 the week before.... only 2 more to go til I get that stone...next weigh in is Monday-Howis everyone going to cope with xmas????? i wont be drinking so @ least there will be a few syns saved there....
does any one have any advice on speeding up a loss ??? I am stuck in a bit of a rut,,,,,sorry so many questions...:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

you dont seem like you are stuck in a rut to me hun :shrug:

you are doing brilliantly so far! :thumbup:

just try to eat as much super free as you can & you will achieve the best losses xx


----------



## NickyT75

**stupid double post**


----------



## glitterfly

Hello Ladies,

May I join you?? i realise its the hardest time of the year to be dieting but a year ago I was 9st 2Ibs and now im 10st 4Ibs.

I'm on the extra easy plan and so far, absolutely loving it... Made beef in mushroom and pepper sauce yesterday with courgettes, carrots and leeks and it was AMAZING!!
My target is 8st 6Ib and I hope i get there... gut feeling says it wont begin to happen until the new year but at least ive started something proactive...

Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to all and wish you all the best. If you'll have me im looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all.

xxx


----------



## NickyT75

glitterfly said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join you?? i realise its the hardest time of the year to be dieting but a year ago I was 9st 2Ibs and now im 10st 4Ibs.
> 
> I'm on the extra easy plan and so far, absolutely loving it... Made beef in mushroom and pepper sauce yesterday with courgettes, carrots and leeks and it was AMAZING!!
> My target is 8st 6Ib and I hope i get there... gut feeling says it wont begin to happen until the new year but at least ive started something proactive...
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to say hello to all and wish you all the best. If you'll have me im looking forward to sharing the highs and lows with you all.
> 
> xxx

Hiya hun :hi: welcome aboard!

I gained 2lbs this week :dohh: but I guess it was only to be expected after going to a Xmas party on sat & getting drunk! :drunk:

back on the straight & narrow now tho! xx


----------



## jms895

Well done reiller and welcome glitter. forget it and move on nicky xx

i lost a pound a bit sad as been so good and wanted more off x


----------



## glitterfly

hello Ladies,

Thank you for your welcomes! I too had an xmas party, only had 3 drinks but have been good the rest of the week...

Dont worry about the 2Ib gain, blame it on water retention.  hehe its just a hard time of year... we're all behind you though.. first weigh in on monday! eeek. :/

Has anyone any nice syn free recipes?

xxx


----------



## jms895

I reallly want some baileys, already had curry chips rice and a cupcake today :dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

glitterfly said:


> hello Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for your welcomes! I too had an xmas party, only had 3 drinks but have been good the rest of the week...
> 
> Dont worry about the 2Ib gain, blame it on water retention.  hehe its just a hard time of year... we're all behind you though.. first weigh in on monday! eeek. :/
> 
> Has anyone any nice syn free recipes?
> 
> xxx

Have you tried the Diet Coke Chicken? it's yummy & syn free :happydance: xx


----------



## jms895

Syn free carbonara, spag bol, chilli, tango chicken? x


----------



## glitterfly

tango chicken and diet coke chicken?? Really?? (Am i mad for thinking that sounds strange?) 

I had my first weigh in today and I actually can not believe how much I lost!! apparently its above average for a first week, but I lost 6Ib!!! Defo sticking to this diet... i don't think ive felt hungry once yet!!!

jms, just seen your ticker! 36pounds is immense, welldone!!!! do you mind me asking how long that's taken?
Do you find that food bills are higher because of the fresh veg and leaner meats??
Also, has anyone tried that 30 day drop dvd? Ive ordered mine and i'm starting to dread its arrival. :/

Im going to go and look up the tango and coke chicken, I'm intrigued... :)

xxx


----------



## sarah2409

Can i join you? Just joined a class yesterday, want to lose around 20lbs for now, when i get there i will reset my target! I have done slimming world before so hopefully i will find it easier this time. Btw glitterfly, the diet coke chicken is so yummy, i thought it sounded a bit strange too but it tastes just like a barbeque sauce, even the fella thought it was yummy!! x


----------



## jms895

Welcome Sarah!

Gliter - well done on the 6pound thats amazing! I have lost 4 stone since beg Jan. It came off fast at first but its took me 5 months to lose this last stone and this last 6 pound is taking FOREVER LOL xx


----------



## NickyT75

sarah2409 said:


> Can i join you? Just joined a class yesterday, want to lose around 20lbs for now, when i get there i will reset my target! I have done slimming world before so hopefully i will find it easier this time. Btw glitterfly, the diet coke chicken is so yummy, i thought it sounded a bit strange too but it tastes just like a barbeque sauce, even the fella thought it was yummy!! x

Hi hun :hi:

welcome

well done Glitter :yipee: 6lbs is fab! xx


----------



## NickyT75

where is everyone? :shrug:

how are you all getting on? xx


----------



## jms895

I am here. Maintained last week, hoping for same tomorrow! Gonna be a long shot tho with all the wine, cheese and Quality street I have consumed :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

Ooops! there is far too much temptation around at this time of year hey?

it's weigh-in for me tomorrow & im hoping for a loss coz ive gained/maintained for the past 3wks :( xx


----------



## jms895

Good luck hun! i get weighed after an all u can eat carvery...... not good lol! x


----------



## lucky3

Hi girls, I managed a 4 lb loss this week :shock: after a maintain last week...and i had 3 meals out this week. I've now lost 6 st 1lb I am so pleased and am hoping to remain focused over Xmas after my madness earlier in the month!!

Happy Xmas everyone. Hope you enjoy chrimbo if you are good or not, remember quickly on quickly off. We can all get back on track in January. Xx


----------



## NickyT75

thanks jms :) I got weighed last thursday night after an all you can eat Chinese buffet in the Metro Center & im not kidding... I was 5lbs heavier than I was in the morning!!!! :shock:

Hi lucky :hi: wow! well done you! :happydance: xx


----------



## levichips

hi ladies can i join you? i have been trying to restart slimming world after having my dd but hasn't gone well i have gained more so really got to sort it out i have 2.5 stone to loss 1.5 from my dd and the rest i was trying to loose still from my ds! 
any advise on s/w and breast feeding? i'm just hungry all time and all i want is fatty foods probably time of year too. x


----------



## jms895

I didnt go weigh in. I weighed myself after carvery and was 2 or 3 more than the morning. But I had maintained in the morning so not worried :)
Will have to go in between Xmas and New year. That will be a bad one eeeeek!


----------



## NickyT75

welcome levichips :hi:

as I said in the other thread... you really should join a group for the official advice on BFing

I can give you a rough idea if you're against going to group (but id need to ratch the leaflets out as my LO is quite a lot older than yours & it is different depending on how old they are iykwim?)

I lost a whopping 6lbs this week!! :wohoo: so I got my Club 10 & my 2 Stone Awards :yipee: xx


----------



## NickyT75

jms895 said:


> I didnt go weigh in. I weighed myself after carvery and was 2 or 3 more than the morning. But I had maintained in the morning so not worried :)
> Will have to go in between Xmas and New year. That will be a bad one eeeeek!

dont blame you hun

I was the same last week but 5lbs heavier :shock:

im also dreading next week & just hoping not to gain anything... I doubt many people will even turn up to group tbh :nope: xx


----------



## jms895

6 pounds is fab hun! Even a 1 pound gain Xmas week is good i think :)

Merry Xmas lovely ladies! Have fun, but remember dont lose control! :haha: 

Yeah right :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

lol ive lost control already!! :dohh:

just taking the next 2 days off then getting back on track after boxing day... hopefully the damage won't be too huge!! 

have a lovely Xmas everyone xx


----------



## jms895

Me too i am having 4 days doing what want then am back on it xx


----------



## NickyT75

:) was rather hoping to minimise the damage but if today has been anything to go by... im gonna have gained loads!! :dohh:

oh well... not to worry... whatever we gain will be off again the week later & if we can't over indulge at Xmas there's something wrong isn't there? xx


----------



## jms895

I have been TERRIBLE today and I mean bad bad bad!! Will be same tomorrow eeeeeeeeek!


----------



## lucky3

Yeah I have been awful too for 4 days. Now I have belly ache so am going to be good :( I weighed myself, I've put on 6 lbs since Wednesday.!!!


----------



## NickyT75

dont worry Lucky :hugs: I doubt its humanly posible to gain that much "fat" in such a short space of time... most... if not all of it will be down to fluid retention coz your body is wondering what the heck is going on after you've been eating healthy for so long & all of a sudden you've changed your diet - it's like "woah WTF??" :shock: 

it will settle down again after you go back to being good for a few days :) xx


----------



## jms895

Arrrgggh lost my post. I been so bad ahain. need help getting back on track! x


----------



## NickyT75

well im flabbergasted :shock:

went to group today & had somehow only managed to gain half a lb :yipee: was totally expecting at least 4+ after how much rubbish i've eaten! was only supposed to be taking 2 days off but i've been bad for at least 5 days this week!

back on plan now & hoping for a loss next week :) xx


----------



## jms895

Thats brill nicky well done! i gained a pound so i am ok with that too! just had a vottle of wine and bag of chips lol xx


----------



## Lisa84

Thats fab Nicky :happydance:

I haven't been on for a while as i was trying to take my mind off TTC issues but have decided i'm coming back on for slimming support.

I haven't really done much with my time off and haven't really been dieting. Back on it now though as i have a special dress to fit into in 6 months :)

I haven't weighed myself recently so don't know what i currently weigh. Will do it at the weekend and update.

I have a dress fitting at the end of Jan so i'm focusing on that as my weight lose goal

Hope all you lovely ladies had a fab xmas and have a good 2012 :) xx


----------



## glitterfly

hello again girlies!!

Sorry i havent been here in a while... Christmas was a bit of a nightmare... I might have put on 1Ib. Ooops! ha

back on it now.. Does anyone have the diet coke chicken recipe?

welldone Nicky, JMS and everyone else who restrained over xmas.. VERY impressed.. I was a pig but did that 30day shred dvd to try to shift some...

How is everyone feeling at the moment? motivated for 2012???

xx


----------



## levichips

i'm feeling very motivated, had my weigh in today and have lots 4lb! was made up. hope everone getting on ok x


----------



## Abblebubba

*Hey 
Sorry i have been distant
was 3lbs off of losing 1 Stone just before Christmas haha!
Now? who knows Lol *


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hey girls I was in here last year but I'm now back for some recipe hints and tips! Looking to lose 6stone and I think I have finally had that switch in my ehad where this time its for real. Usually I'm pretty cynical thinking I can never lose that much but I'm gunna give it a bloody good go! Anyone in her with similar goal?


----------



## jms895

Hey Amy! Welcome over! I have lost 4 stone on SW in a year :) its so great. I need help getting back on track after Xmas and missed tonights weigh in and now have a vodka in hand but as of tomorrow AM ON IT!!!! I need to get another 10 pound off for wedding. You have me on FB if you want anything just message me I got loads of recipes.

:hugs: everyone :)


----------



## Amy-Lea

Thanks Jade. Well done on your weightloss. Hope I can follow on in your footsteps. I printed of a heap load of recipes from the site last night and have made my self a folder :rofl:

I'm in work today, had a banana for breakfast. Mugshot for lunch and as snacks i have 2 satsumas, a hartleys jelly pot & a shape yoghurt so by 6.30pm I will be syn free. Also having a syn free dinner tonight which will be chicken breast, savoury rice & corn on the cob so I'm looking on a syn free day :shock: so proud haha I think I may of gone over my syns yesterday though (I resorted to calorie counting yesterday instead and was on target for the day but over syns :s )


----------



## jms895

I was terrible yesteryda but officially back on it today!

I made syn free chilli and rice earlier for tea tonight with mince, spicy 3 bean salad, beans, onion, chilli, peppers, mushrooms, garlic and passata so its loaded with superspeed too :)
Had porridge, candarel and cinnamon for breakfast
Lunch, jackep potato massive salad with a bit of oil, herbs and feta cheese plus 2 boiled eggs and a ww yoghurt. Trying to stick to 5 syns today. Have been aving 15 a day for ages and weight loss has stalled.
I want 2 off this week!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Sorry i have been MIA for so long. Christmas was very hard as 1st one without my lovely mum so gained some lbs over the festive season due to drink an comfort foods.
We are hoping to start IVF again end of Feb tho so need to lose almost 2 stones for my BMI to be under 30 so need to be really strict from now on. Back on plan from tomorrow as bought latest sw magazine an have stocked up on syn free/low syn stuff an just need a few more bits tomorrow. Hoping to lose 5lb in my 1st wk. I will be getting weighed at home every sat morning as i dont attend class anymore but would love the support here again as helped so much last time xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

:hugs:AQ

I've been lurking for a while too, def def def making a fresh star from mon!

Hope everybody's ok x


----------



## Amy-Lea

:hug: AfricaQueen.

Just had my first weigh in at boots. I have lost 5lb this week depsite a very boozy NYE & a recreation of Christmas day on New Years day. I have also been for a meal & had a chippy :shock: However, I have been using my fitness pal too and even the free foods I have been eating, I've been calorie counting and keeping them under 1300, I think that helped alot :)


----------



## jms895

Well done Amy-Lea!

AQ :hugs:

I really want 2 off this week.

100% on plan yesterday and today too but using quite a few syns on wine. I need it!
Just had SW chips, steak, fried egg, greek feta salad, fried mushrooms and onion. NOMNOM! And all FREE :)


----------



## CocoaOne

Haven't been on here much (dieting thread or BnB at all really) since I went back to work in April. Still got about 20lbs to lose but calorie counting alone isn't cutting it - there's no determination or willpower - I get so bored of counting calories and logging every single thing that passes my lips!

So, time to get back on SW, I'm even going to try Extra Easy. I always used to do Green days because I'm not too keen on meat, but LO is a meat fiend so I have to cook and eat it now.

I'm going to start and weigh-in on Monday. May be a bit wobbly to start with as I won't be going to classes (OH works shifts so can't do some nights, plus very hard to fit in in around working full time, LO, going to the gym - try to go at least twice a week, and making cakes - my side-job :wink:)

Is someone going to start a new thread for 2012?


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Amy Lea! that is fab! keep it up x

Hi to everyone else. I have been crap. Was a stupid day to start a diet really, a saturday when we were visiting friends and went to maccys... lol.
So going to have a few treats tomorrow and get weighed monday morning and get back on plan. I need to amend my ticker as i have gained weight since this was last updated and i want to reflect my true weight. I have booked to go to Benidorm end of April with 10 of the girls for a long wkend so have that to look good for and obviously the most important thing is to get BMI below 30 for our 2nd IVF cycle  xxx


----------



## Amy-Lea

I also have a long weekend in benidorm with a helluva lotta skinny minnies.


----------



## africaqueen

Amy-Lea said:


> I also have a long weekend in benidorm with a helluva lotta skinny minnies.

Aww really? when do u go there? the women im going with are not all skinny minnies luckily! lol. Il of lost weight by end of April anyway so not too bothered just looking forward to the break away and some sunshine:thumbup:

Well i was in work all day an boredom ate as was very quiet so im writing a menu plan as we speak and im weighing in tomorrow an sticking to plan. I have just made rice with chicken, spinach and a home made syn free chilli tomato sauce for work tomorrow and im going to stock up on fruit an veg on my lunch break. I CAN DO THIS!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Nice one Africa! I find meal planning really works for me coz then i know exactly what i need for the days meals so stops any indecision which always results in me choosing something quick and easy and not slimming world friendly. Helps with my budget too coz then i buy just what i need rather than buy stuff that will probably be in my freezer for a year lol

Ive been mega good since xmas day but havent had chance to weigh myself so im hoping for a good one. Im goin to my mums tonight and she has some scales so ill weigh myself later :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

GL Lisa! hope u have a good loss. I am dreading WI tomorrow morning! i will update my ticker then as i know for a fact i have gained lots over xmas xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck to u too :)

Im also tryin to get my BMI below 30 before i start my 1st round of IVF. I think i will be starting around Mar/Apr time :) xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies heres to a good loss this week for us all so far zo good for me!


----------



## CocoaOne

Hi girls!

Well today is the start of a new week. I've weighed in at 151.5lbs, so have updated my ticker. I've lost half of the baby weight which is good to see, shame it's taken me nearly 2 years to do it :dohh:

Plan today is:
B: Apple, grapes
L: Jacket with beans and salad
D: Cottage pie with veg
Snacks: Apple, satsumas and FF activia
HEs: milk in coffee and cheese in cottage pie (2As as I'm still BF). Haven't decided on a B yet, need to go shopping and get some Alpens or crispbreads or something. 
Syns: Prob 7 from Bisto gravy

Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls, I have been good today aside from 12 syns but at least im within allowence 

Breakfast- 2 weetabix with semi skimmed milk (hea an heb). Coffee.

Dinner- Rice with chicken, spinach and home made chilli tomato sauce.

Tea- half a cauli with macaroni cheese pasta n sauce(1 syn), mullerlight coconut an choc yogurt. Red grapes.

Snacks- 55g bag of sour skittles(damn the vending machine in work! lol) apple and banana.

Supper- Slices of cold ham.

For work tomorrow i am taking chicken an mushroom pasta n sauce and im adding my own chicken an mushrooms for extra flavour and a onion  I am sooo going to try my best this wk. Got weighed today and im 16.6 so not happy at all! want to lose 4lb at least this wk xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Well it was as bad as I thought, 8lb on in 3 weeks but I have been exceptionally bad!!! On an up note I won the meeting raffle and bagged myself a hand blender woo hoo! I've no idea what I would use it for though :haha:, any ideas?


----------



## Lisa84

Mine gets used makin tons of soup :) 

Didnt manage to weigh myself at my mums last night :( Might try and pop into the gym tomorrow and weigh myself. I have an FS appointment next week so might wait until then. 

Not had the best of days today but not overly bad. Had a small piece of ginger cake at the inlaws and a few quality streets but i have been so good this week i think im safe to count those in my flexible syns xx


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done MNORBURY! I'd make soups with it too. Or healthy smoothies? Fat free yog with bananas, kiwis etc?

Plan for today is:
B: Apple, grapes
L: Leftover cottage pie 
D: Chicken curry (from the freezer, made a few weeks ago. No idea on syns, so guessing 5 for the sauce, pretty sure it was less than 200 cals per portion), rice
S: orange, FF activia
HEs: milk in coffee, cheese on cottage pie


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies I just did Day 1 on Coach to 5k run challenge and have lived off stew today and even refused pizza at a mates :dohh:
I had better lose 1 this week :grr:


----------



## CocoaOne

Well done for refusing the pizza jms895!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi:

its good to see things getting busier in here :happydance: welcome Amy-Lea & all the other new posters

sorry I havent been around - my broadband has been off for almost a week & I was getting serious withdrawal!! :rofl:

have had a pretty rubbish week tbh :dohh: so not looking forward to WI tomorrow :argh: but will just have to deal with whatever it brings & move on...

we're going out for an Indian on friday :shock: so that will DEFO have to be a flexi-syn day & i'll have to try and keep them to an absolute minimum for the rest of the week to compensate

well done jms :thumbup:

good luck with the FS app Lisa :dust: xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, been a while since i have been in here! LO is 9 weeks old now and started back at group today, have lost my baby weight but still want to shift another 1 stone 11lb 

Im a bit confused as to how many extra HE i can have when BF though, i thought when i was BF Amy it was only 1 extra but when I have googled it seems to be 4 additional HE...but that cant be right, surely? :shrug: That would be 6 a day on EE :wacko: plus it says to use the full 15 syns...I'd never lose weight! xx


----------



## NickyT75

hi hun

it goes on the age of your LO - I have 1 extra but my LO is obviously a lot older...

hang on... i'll try & dig the leaflet out that I got given & check for you xx


----------



## LoraLoo

NickyT75 said:


> hi hun
> 
> it goes on the age of your LO - I have 1 extra but my LO is obviously a lot older...
> 
> hang on... i'll try & dig the leaflet out that I got given & check for you xx

Thank You! xx


----------



## NickyT75

here you go hun



> Extra Daily Allowances for breast-feeding mums
> Baby&#8217;s age
> You can enjoy additional Healthy Extras on top of your usual 2a and 2b choices.
> We recommend that one or preferably two of these additional choices are made from the milk and cheese section.
> Up to 2 months
> 3
> 2 to 3 months
> 4
> 4 to 6 months if starting to wean
> 3
> 4 to 6 months if breast milk is the only source of nutrient for your baby
> 4
> Over 6 months when weaning
> 1
> 
> We also recommend you enjoy the full 15 Syns a day.
> Calcium
> The recommended daily intake of calcium for breastfeeding mums increases from 700mg to 1,250mg per day so we advise you to make at least one and preferably two of your additional selections from the Healthy Extra milk and cheese options, which are rich in calcium. The following table lists good dietary sources of calcium, providing you with plenty of healthy ways in which to increase your calcium intake:
> 
> Calcium rich Healthy Extras
> Calcium rich Free Food
> Milk and cheese selections in the healthy Extras section of Food Optimising all contain high levels of calcium. The exact amounts are as follows:There are also a number of Free Foods within Food Optimising that contain calcium. These include:350ml skimmed milk
> 420mg100g very low fat natural/ flavoured yogurt130mg250ml semi-skimmed milk300mg100g very low fat natural/ flavoured fromage frais90mg175ml whole milk200mg100g quark120mg200ml goat&#8217;s milk200mg
> 100g very low fat cottage cheese75mg250ml calcium enriched soya milk350mg100g sardines, canned in tomato sauce430mg28g Cheddar200mg100g pilchards, canned in tomato sauce250mg28g Edam220ml100g spinach170mg28g Emmental270mg100g purple sprouting broccoli200mg28g Gouda210mg100g curly kale150mg28g Parmesan340mg100g okra160mg42g Mozzarella250mg100g amaranth leaves220mg42g reduced fat Cheddar350mg 42g reduced fat Cheshire270mg
> Please note &#8211; whilst you are breastfeeding and require extra Healthy Extras you will be able to add additional &#8216;a&#8217; and &#8216;b&#8217; choices to the online food diary. Let us know that you are breastfeeding by checking the box on your update details page. Don&#8217;t forget to uncheck the box when you&#8217;re no longer breastfeeding and are back to the regular amount of Healthy Extras.


----------



## NickyT75

so it looks like you were right & will need to have 5 HEAs per day

try having cups of milky coffee :thumbup: thats how I use mine 

I know it sounds like a lot but your body obviously needs the extra calcium so you will still lose weight hun xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Blimey, well thats suprised me! :thumbup: Thanks alot for that, much appreciated xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I have been crap today as feeling so nervous about getting AMH results tomorrow that iv been comfort eating. Had maccys brekky an then before i had a bar of choc...
This result tomorrow will tell us if i have any eggs left to have another cycle of IVF and im terrified of result. 

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## levichips

NickyT75 said:


> here you go hun
> 
> 
> 
> Extra Daily Allowances for breast-feeding mums
> Babys age
> You can enjoy additional Healthy Extras on top of your usual 2a and 2b choices.
> We recommend that one or preferably two of these additional choices are made from the milk and cheese section.
> Up to 2 months
> 3
> 2 to 3 months
> 4
> 4 to 6 months if starting to wean
> 3
> 4 to 6 months if breast milk is the only source of nutrient for your baby
> 4
> Over 6 months when weaning
> 1
> 
> We also recommend you enjoy the full 15 Syns a day.
> Calcium
> The recommended daily intake of calcium for breastfeeding mums increases from 700mg to 1,250mg per day so we advise you to make at least one and preferably two of your additional selections from the Healthy Extra milk and cheese options, which are rich in calcium. The following table lists good dietary sources of calcium, providing you with plenty of healthy ways in which to increase your calcium intake:
> 
> Calcium rich Healthy Extras
> Calcium rich Free Food
> Milk and cheese selections in the healthy Extras section of Food Optimising all contain high levels of calcium. The exact amounts are as follows:There are also a number of Free Foods within Food Optimising that contain calcium. These include:350ml skimmed milk
> 420mg100g very low fat natural/ flavoured yogurt130mg250ml semi-skimmed milk300mg100g very low fat natural/ flavoured fromage frais90mg175ml whole milk200mg100g quark120mg200ml goats milk200mg
> 100g very low fat cottage cheese75mg250ml calcium enriched soya milk350mg100g sardines, canned in tomato sauce430mg28g Cheddar200mg100g pilchards, canned in tomato sauce250mg28g Edam220ml100g spinach170mg28g Emmental270mg100g purple sprouting broccoli200mg28g Gouda210mg100g curly kale150mg28g Parmesan340mg100g okra160mg42g Mozzarella250mg100g amaranth leaves220mg42g reduced fat Cheddar350mg 42g reduced fat Cheshire270mg
> Please note  whilst you are breastfeeding and require extra Healthy Extras you will be able to add additional a and b choices to the online food diary. Let us know that you are breastfeeding by checking the box on your update details page. Dont forget to uncheck the box when youre no longer breastfeeding and are back to the regular amount of Healthy Extras.Click to expand...

thanks for that i didn't realise it was so much i had added extra one i'll have to add more now and have been having all 15 syns and am loosing x


----------



## jms895

Loraloo i had mostly green days so had 8 HEs a day and 15 syns i still lost every week. have lots of milk and cheese.

weigh in for me tonight i better lose! more jogging too. if i dobt lose am gonna cut the syns to 10 from 15 and maybe lose the additional hex a i still give myself for bf alex at night. but oh god will i miss it! :-(


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck with your appointment africa xx


----------



## NickyT75

good luck for tomorrow africaqueen :dust:

no problem levichips :) happy to help

good luck tonight jms

hi Lisa :hi:

it's my WI at 7pm so will update later *hoping to STS & not gain* xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lost 0.5lb :headspin: so im really happy with that! (total loss 30lbs in 20wks) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nicky- well done on loss x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- AMH result was very bad. 2.05. Anything under 3.8 is classed as menopausal and very very slim chance of IVF working without donor eggs and this is something i cant consider yet so we have pushed to have one final chance at it and we start next cycle in March. Consultant said we would be lucky to get 1 egg and most likely we will get none at all so very sad news and dh and i are devastated as im only 30... diet has gone to shit tonight as been drinking wine and had a curry but back ontrack tomorrow as need to get bmi below 30 before they will treat us again and time is not on our side anymore so need to get cracking xxx


----------



## Lisa84

:hugs: Sorry the results were not as you had hoped Africa. I have everything crossed that this IVF works for you xxxx

Well done on the loss Nicky :happydance:

I was a bad girl last night and had a curry :blush: We went to see my best friends newborn last night and they suggested getting a curry and i had zero willpower. back on it today though and i have spinning tomorrow so i'm hoping to work the curry off :) xxx


----------



## jms895

Sorry to hear that news aq xxx

i stayed same absolutely gutted after all that work :-(


----------



## NickyT75

so sorry it wasnt better news aq :hugs:

try not to get too disheartened jms :hugs: you hardly have anything left to lose so its bound to be harder to shift those last few stubborn lbs but you WILL get there

how many syns do you allow yourself each day? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Well i have lost 1lb which is crap but good considering the amount of wine i drank over the wkend! found out my best friend has skin cancer deep in her leg so they are amputating the leg this wk so turned to wine for comfort which i wish i wouldnt do but when i get upset/depressed i tend to... so anyway its 1lb off an im hoping for 4lb off this wk as going to try extra hard. Hope everyone else is doing ok.
I think its soooo hard to stick to in winter when all you want is cuppas with choc! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Arrrr no! just had fray bentons meatballs in tomato sauce with pasta shells for tea thinking the meatballs were free or low syn an they are 10.5 per can! Grrrrr.
Ah well syn allowence started again today so thats todays syns done. lol. Live an learn.
When i did plan years ago they were free or 1 syn a tin tho so things change a lot.
Il be planning a better menu for tomorrow as got my books out here writing down xxx


----------



## Lisa84

A lb is a lb in the right directions hun so well done. 

Sorry to hear about ur friend. Completely understandable turning to the alcohol im sure all of us would be the same :hugs:

Well i started back at SW tonight and in 4 months ive put on a stone :cry: i knew i had put a bit of weight on but dont feel like its a whole stone. 

O well onwards and downwards as my consultant says :) Im pretty determined at the mo (although i always say that) Ive got a food plan for the week and im definately goin to stick to it xxx


----------



## glitterfly

Hello girls,

How are you all? Jms, how did you get on????

How is everyone finding it now that Xmas has been and gone? ( i still have naughty chocolates that are tempting me!) I've been struggling with it however my OH's gf has started weight watchers and we've both sort of been egging one another on which has been great motivation.

Also, I rejoined my gym today and ran 5k then did some horrendous leg exercise things that I can quite honestly say I did not enjoy one bit. Ha!

Not had a great run, I put on 2Ibs and lost 2Ibs, also, my scales well and truly broke. I don't know if it's cos my Oh weighed his heavy bag on it but I stepped on it last night and it said I was 2+ stone heavier then I am!!!!! (you can probably imagine my horror and shock!) 


Does anyone have the TANGi chicken recipe? I've found the diet coke one which I'm trying tomorrow. One of the ingredients I've never heard of before 'passata'???? What is that?

Hope all are well,

Xxx


----------



## glitterfly

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Well i have lost 1lb which is crap but good considering the amount of wine i drank over the wkend! found out my best friend has skin cancer deep in her leg so they are amputating the leg this wk so turned to wine for comfort which i wish i wouldnt do but when i get upset/depressed i tend to... so anyway its 1lb off an im hoping for 4lb off this wk as going to try extra hard. Hope everyone else is doing ok.
> I think its soooo hard to stick to in winter when all you want is cuppas with choc! lol xxx

I'm so sorry to hear this Hun. I hope she is doing ok and I hope you are ok too. We're here if u need any support. I do have to say that I am very impressed with your loss, don't be so hard on yourself!!! It's a loss and a loss in the right direction. :happydance: :hugs:

Good luck with it this week, here if u need to chat. Xx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo what is this chicken recipe with diet coke u speak of? :) 

Passata is like a tomato sauce. Its in all the supermarkets and usually by the chopped tomatoes and tom puree. Makes nice sauces for pasta :) xxx


----------



## glitterfly

Lisa84 said:


> Ooo what is this chicken recipe with diet coke u speak of? :)
> 
> Passata is like a tomato sauce. Its in all the supermarkets and usually by the chopped tomatoes and tom puree. Makes nice sauces for pasta :) xxx

Aaah thank you Lisa... 

The recipe I have is:


Diet coke chicken
Serves 2, syn free

4*chicken breasts diced
1 can of diet coke/coke zero
6 tbsp of passata
1 tsp of worcestor sauce
1 diced onion
fry light

1. Fry the chicken and onion in fry light until the chicken is cooked
2. Add the coke, passata and worcestor sauce
3. cook for 10-15 minutes until the sauce has turned thick and sticky, the sauce will greatly reduce
4. Serve with wedges/rice and salad


This was taken from: 

https://littlemissjess91.blogspot.com/2010/11/diet-coke-chicken.html

Very excited to try this!!

Xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo thanks i might give this a go :) x


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies everyone ok and on track?
Just did 3k run/power walk it was freezing! Will be gutted if I dont lose again this week :nope:


----------



## NickyT75

I made Diet coke chicken for tea tonight but I used...

3 Chicken breasts
2 Cans Diet Coke 
1 Tin chopped tomatoes/box of Passatta (both work equally well)
2 Onions 
1 Green pepper 
a handful of mushrooms 
Splash of Soy sauce
Splash of Worcester sauce
Tsp Chinese 5 spice

I also like mine a bit spicy so add a handful of Jalapenoes (same method as above but it takes a lot longer for the liquid to reduce - approx 30-40 mins) 

it tastes lovely & makes enough for 3 generous portions :thumbup: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa and Glitterfly  i am trying my best from now on and been good today aside from the meatballs mix up. lol. We CAN do it girls!

JMS and Nicky- Hope you are doing well and il have to give the diet coke chicken a try. 

Has anyone had the gammon steaks in cheese an leek sauce from iceland frozen section?? it is BEAUTIFUL! Goes lovely with new potatoes an veg as a very filling meal and whole pack is syn free on EE or RED! Really lush xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Oooh thanks for the tip AQ :thumbup: i'll have to give that a try it sounds lovely :) xx


----------



## glitterfly

AQ: that sounds lush. I was wondering what to have for dinner tomorrow sonmightnnip in and get that!

I made the diet coke chicken today and OMG YUM! Oh was literally licking his bowl clean after having seconds.
Thank you to everyone who suggested it when I first joined this group. It's Amazing!!

As AQ said we can all do this! :) good luck to every who has their weigh in tonight / this week.

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

I am going to have to make this diet coke chicken! sounds yummy.
I made a lovely syn free hot prawn curry for tea and had a white choc shape dessert for dessert which is 5.5 syns but very tasty so nice as a odd treat.
Just having a apple now with a coffee an then going to watch biggest loser that i recorded xxx


----------



## leash27

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me crashing :flower: I have been doing Weight Watchers for a while and starting to get a bit fed up with it so I am planning to start SW this week. I have managed to lose just under 2 stone on WW since March but I want to lose another 21lbs ish before my wedding in June and I am hoping a new diet plan will spur me on and stop me falling off the wagon.

For those of you who have done both diets, what would you say the main benefits to SW are compared to WW. The thing that seems to keep cropping up is that you never feel hungry which seems to be my problem atm :wacko:

x


----------



## Lisa84

Hi Leash :hi: i have never done WW but i think SW is fab and when im doing it i never get hungry coz there is soo many free foods to munch on :)

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## leash27

Hi Lisa :thumbup:

How long have you been doing SW? Is it easy to follow? I am worried I have done WW for so long I am just brain washed with pro points lol!

If you don't mind me asking, how much have you lost so far?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Well i've been doing again for a grand total of 2 days but i have previously done it and lost 2 stone plus.

I think it is easy to follow because i have been doing it on and off for so long. I went for SW over WW originally because i couldn't be bothered having to weigh everything and would rather just know that something is a free food so i can have as much of it as i want. I have never been to WW though so i can't really give you an informed opinion on which one is best xxx


----------



## leash27

Its the weighing stuff and portion control that I think is my problem really. If I let my OH cook I end up with a plate mounded with too much food and me being me, I end up eating it. I have also got to the stage where I guess the points value of pasta/potatoes instead of weighing them coz quite frankly, I cannot be bothered lol. I have a feeling I am under estimating too. I also find that because WW let you eat any kind of food you want, it gives me too much scope to eat the wrong things and fall off the wagon.

I have got my WW class today so I think I am going to go and get weighed and then look for a SW class after my hols next week.

x


----------



## Lisa84

I think i like SW so much because i am such a carb girl so to not have to weigh pasta/potatoes etc is fab and i can have as much as i want :) xxx


----------



## leash27

I think I am going to give it a go, if it doesn't work out I suppose I can always go back to WW.

I have just been looking at some of the SW 7 day menus and they look fab. No way would I be able to eat all that on WW lol.

Have you got much to lose hun?

x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Leash :hi:

I did WW years ago but found it too restrictive & couldnt be bothered with all the weighing/counting & didnt like the small portions

Ive lost 30lbs so far on SW (in 20wks) & can't recommend it enough :thumbup:

P.S. well done on your weightloss so far! xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have about 3 1/2 stone to lost to get my BMI to 25 which at the mo is my overall aim but my first goal is to lose 1 st 4 lbs to get my club 10 :) xxx


----------



## midori1999

leash27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me crashing :flower: I have been doing Weight Watchers for a while and starting to get a bit fed up with it so I am planning to start SW this week. I have managed to lose just under 2 stone on WW since March but I want to lose another 21lbs ish before my wedding in June and I am hoping a new diet plan will spur me on and stop me falling off the wagon.
> 
> For those of you who have done both diets, what would you say the main benefits to SW are compared to WW. The thing that seems to keep cropping up is that you never feel hungry which seems to be my problem atm :wacko:
> 
> x

I am going to crash too as joined SW again last week. :flower:

I have done WW and SW but have never been successful (eg. stuck at it for longer than a few weeks!) with WW because I was hungry on it all the time and therefore thinking about food all the time. That's the main benefit for me of SW. Also, I think SW encourages a healthier diet in general, because you fill up on 'free foods' and as you have to use your syns for 'junk food' you are limited as to how much of that you can eat. So beware though, the syns values of things look huge at first as it's hard not to compare to WW points, but obviously they are totally different. 

I am going to try and keep going to group and stick to the SW plan even when I am at my goal this time as I always get lazy and put the weight back on. Last time I did SW I lost 3st in 2 1/2 months and I was eating absolutely _loads_. 

I'm not sure what my target will be this time, but my first goal is to get a stone off. Had lost 4lb at weigh in this week. One lady (not her first week) had lost 10 1/2lb!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Leash and Midori 

I did WW years ago and lost 2 stones but much prefer SW as no weighing or measuring most things and a good mix of stuff to eat plus treats.

I have had a shit day today tho! Grrrrr. I am a classic comfort eater an was upset about my friend going to have her leg amputated today so i ate a pack of galaxy bites, a slice of carrot cake and a small glass of wine :-( my friends op has now been delayed till the morning. I am trying so hard to stop eating junk when im down as its my main issue as regards losing the weight xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Aww hun i understand coz im such an emotional eater myself :hugs: i have no advice other than to binge on free stuff but u know that already and it never quite does the trick :( xx


----------



## Lisa84

Just made diet coke chicken and it was absolutely yummy!! I will definately be making it again. I love recipes like that that make u think 'surely this cant be diet food' nom nom nom :) xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey folks am still running and sticking to plan, getting very upset and disheartned. Still no loss AGAIN! Feel like packing it in :cry:


----------



## Lisa84

Nooooooo dont do that hunny you have done soo well :hugs: i know that it can be
Disheatening when u do so well but it doesnt show. If you are upping your exercise then it could be extra muscle hun. Your weight loss is bound to slow down after losing so much weight xx


----------



## NickyT75

Lisa84 said:


> Nooooooo dont do that hunny you have done soo well :hugs: i know that it can be
> Disheatening when u do so well but it doesnt show. If you are upping your exercise then it could be extra muscle hun. Your weight loss is bound to slow down after losing so much weight xx

this ^^^^^

dont give up jms hunni :hugs: you are sooooooooo close! :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

ive had a rubbish week (set off bad as it was my hubbys birthday on fri & he wanted us to go out for an Indian & drinks)

the plan was.... have friday off without worrying about syn values but get straight back on track the next day but needless to say it hasn't gone according to plan :dohh:

on the plus side - I bought an exercise DVD today & have just done most of it, will try & do the rest tomorrow before weigh-in to try & relieve some of my guilt :rofl:

I seriously am back on track now tho so hopefully my gain isn't too bad

good luck everyone xx


----------



## glitterfly

africaqueen said:


> I am going to have to make this diet coke chicken! sounds yummy.
> I made a lovely syn free hot prawn curry for tea and had a white choc shape dessert for dessert which is 5.5 syns but very tasty so nice as a odd treat.
> Just having a apple now with a coffee an then going to watch biggest loser that i recorded xxx

Ooh YUM prawn curry sounds amazing!! ESP as its syn free!! Is that on the recipes?

I had a rather boring cod fillet, loads of peas and syn free slimming world chips.

X


----------



## africaqueen

Its not on the recipes but i will post my recipe tomorrow if you want? xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Ladies... may I please join you??

I weighed in at SW last night. First time doing the diet so quite excited about making it work. I have about 6 stone to lose. It's a lot... but gotta start somewhere!

Can I also just say.... JADE... don't give up lovely! :hugs: you have done so very very well! Just remember that I'll soon be taking pics of you in your wedding dress and I want to take pics of you feeling your very very best. If you give up now... you'll regret it. Just stick to the plan, keep up the exercise and it will come off! :hugs: You're so close to your target that it's bound to be harder to shift the last few... but you can do it chick!! :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Cath :hi: welcome to the gang!

I gained 1.5lbs which wasn't as bad as I was expecting :) but im gonna knuckle down & shift that + more for next week 

how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks... Sorry about your gain, great attitude for this week though! :thumbup: Hope you have a nice big loss Nicky! x


----------



## leash27

Thanks for all the advice ladies! I think I am definitely going to give SW a try. I am fed up of being hungry because I have wasted my points on foods that don't fill me up, I want to be able to feel full and satisfied after a meal and not thinking about portion size and points values! I think OH will be happier too as some of the meal idea I have seen look really good and he is fed up of eating the same things all the time.

I am quite excited now, just going to have a look online for a group near to where I live!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Glad you are feeling motivated to give it a go :thumbup: My OH loves SW meals and prefers the chips to normal chips :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Sometimes I give Liam a low fat version of something and he doesn't even notice the difference and he is a bugger for eating my WW cornettos lol! 

I am feeling motivated and I think a new diet will give me the push I need to lose the rest of my weight - FX'd anyway! The only problem is its Max's birthday this week so we are going to stay with family for a few days and having a little party next Saturday so I am not sure if I should start this week or next. I am not sure how easy it will be to follow if I am not at home and cooking my own meals iykwim? 

X


----------



## Lisa84

hmmm it depends what kind of things your family would be cooking?? xx


----------



## midori1999

Thanks for the welcome ladies! :flower:

Hi mummycat! 

JMS, don't give up! You'#ve done so amazingly well to lose so much. It's awful when it stops coming off isn't it? I have found that my weight plateus with SW before and tbh, I wonder if there comes a point where you do have to cut portion sizes too? (Maybe you've already done that?) Do you go to a group? Have you asked your leader for tips? 

Nicky, sorry about your gain, but at least you know where it came from, I suppose. Still horrid though, but great you're making it motivate you instead of deflating you, that's not easy. 

Leash, you can do SW easily while away, but it does depend a little on meals. If they are meat and two veg types, then it will be super easy for you to do the plan while away, if they eat lots of curries, shepherds pies etc, more difficult as these recipes need adapting really. You could follow the plan except for dinners if it would be easy to get your breakfast/lunch yourself? Or is it an option to get yourself a ready meal with some veg whilst there? I have to admit, personally I would probably wait until after you've been. :blush:

I am trying to get a really good loss this week, so am eating loads of superfree foods and have made superfree soup, plus not having any syns if I can help it, although I will if I need to. It's mine and my husband's first night out on 3rd Feb since our daughter was born, so I want to lose as much as I can before then.


----------



## leash27

Thats the problem actually, MIL cooks big family dinners like shepherds pie, spag bol etc and if I am totally honest I try to avoid them unless I cook them myself at home anyway. I have always used extra lean mince etc and I know that she doesn't. Plus she adds tons of butter and cheese to the mash for the shepherds pie which tastes amazing but is soooo not what I need. I like MIL but there is no way I could ask her to adapt her cooking just for me lol.

I hate putting things off, once I have something in my head I just like to get on and do it and I am actually excited to get going. I am just worried that if I start this week and then can't stick to it strictly whilst I am away, it will spoil my first week and the first week is the one where you know if you do everything right, you will have a good loss right? 

Think I may just stick with my WW points this week and start SW next week. There is a class near me on Mondays so I can start right after we get back next weekend.

x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

can i join?

I joined back at slimming world the other week and lost 5.5 lbs in a week. I did slimming world in the past and lost nearly 2 stone but then stopped going to group and piled it all back on. this time myself and DH go together (he has hardly any to loose verus my 4 stone i need to loose). having him support me is great. I love the plan because you never feel hungry. we also chose a group that weighs in on a monday so that we know we can not cheat at the weekends.

Dawn


----------



## Lisa84

Glad you found this group to Dawn. 

I also weigh in on a Monday and think that will help me avoid the saturday night takeaway :)

Welcome to the group and good luck with the weight loss xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Dawn :hi: welcome to the gang :)

Leash if I were you id def wait another week to give yourself a much better chance of a substantial loss in your 1st week as you'll be in full control of what you are eating :thumbup: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Cath and Dawn :)

I weigh in on a monday also. Well i have stuck to plan 100% the past 2 days and did a mile walk in all the wind and rain yesterday plus lots of thigh crunches an weights. Got my Wii fit set up too so getting on that tomorrow. I feel more determined as the longer i take to lose this weight, the longer we wait to start IVF again and my dh and i are desperate to go again so i know i have to do it for us both an our future baby 
I have had lots of speed foods such as chicken, spinach, apples etc today too.
Off to bed with a cuppa an my book so nite all and GL for weekend! xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the warm welcome! Welcome to Dawn too!

I've just started my 3rd day on SW and so far being really good! We had the fish pie from the magazine last night. OMG it was lush! :cloud9: I can really do this diet if I get to eat yummy food like that. I find I'm using my HE for breakfast, weetabix and milk... anyone else use it mostly for breakfast?? 

Good luck over the weekend for those weighing in on Monday! Our plans for dinner this weekend are the spinach and mushroom cannelloni and the roast chicken. I'm really looking forward to them! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Glad you are finding the diet suits u, it really is fab :thumbup:

I usually use mine for brekkie too. I have alpen lights and fruit on most days or toast. I dont tend to have cereal because i dont like using both my A & B for brekkie :) xx


----------



## midori1999

Mummycat, great you're loving the plan! I rarely use my healthy extra/s for breakfast. I usually have either bacon and egg with loads of tomatoes and mushrooms, a 4 egg omlette with mushrooms/ham/tomatoes/cheese (maybe not all of those fillings at once) or melon and grapefruit and maybe some yoghurt.


----------



## Nikki1120

Hi all can I join? :D

Joined Slimming World on Tuesday after putting on 4 stone during my pregnancy, lost 2 since having her in November and really need to lose a few more!


----------



## NickyT75

course you can Nikki :hi: welcome aboard! xx


----------



## MummyCat

midori1999 said:


> Mummycat, great you're loving the plan! I rarely use my healthy extra/s for breakfast. I usually have either bacon and egg with loads of tomatoes and mushrooms, a 4 egg omlette with mushrooms/ham/tomatoes/cheese (maybe not all of those fillings at once) or melon and grapefruit and maybe some yoghurt.

Welcome Nikki! 

Thanks ladies... it's nice to hear how others make use of the plan too! :thumbup: I'd love to make a nice breaky like that but with a toddler and 2 month old I just about manage to grab cereal! :haha:

Hope you all had a good day! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

well i might have gone a little off plan last night. went out for tea and had pie and chips and then a pudding (i did only eat half the pudding though). However i have used hardly any sins all week so had like 60 left over and all i had eaten yesterday day prior to tea was fruit and yoghurt and 6 wholgrain crackers with a smiding of margarine on them. so although i had a treat i am hoping i stayed mostly in my sins for it (fingers crossed), i guess the scales will tell me tommorow.

Dawn


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Nikki 

Cath- Glad you are liking the plan. I tend to have toast (heb) with eggs or bacon for brekky most days as like to keep my milk for during the day for tea an coffee etc.
Have you tried the Syn free 'pancakes'? i find them very nice, esp with some lemon on them. I can post recipe if you want? x

Hi to all the other girls an hope everyone doing ok with the wkend.
I have been sooo good and then last nite we went to see our friends gorgeous lil 2ww old baby boy and they had ordered pizzas, garlic bread an chicken dippers an had the wine out... aaah. In African culture its rude to refuse to eat etc when everyone else is so i had 2 pieces of tandori chicken pizza, 1 chicken dipper an half a slice of garlic bread plus 2 small glasses of wine... Eeeek. I did my exercises yesterday and im going on the wii fit again later and being good today so hope to counterbalance the splurge. My dad is making my dinner today as dh is at work, so im having syn free beef stew with beetroot  xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI Ladies,
> 
> well i might have gone a little off plan last night. went out for tea and had pie and chips and then a pudding (i did only eat half the pudding though). However i have used hardly any sins all week so had like 60 left over and all i had eaten yesterday day prior to tea was fruit and yoghurt and 6 wholgrain crackers with a smiding of margarine on them. so although i had a treat i am hoping i stayed mostly in my sins for it (fingers crossed), i guess the scales will tell me tommorow.
> 
> Dawn

Hope the scales are good to you tomorrow hun! :thumbup:



africaqueen said:


> Welcome Nikki
> 
> Cath- Glad you are liking the plan. I tend to have toast (heb) with eggs or bacon for brekky most days as like to keep my milk for during the day for tea an coffee etc.
> Have you tried the Syn free 'pancakes'? i find them very nice, esp with some lemon on them. I can post recipe if you want? x
> 
> Hi to all the other girls an hope everyone doing ok with the wkend.
> I have been sooo good and then last nite we went to see our friends gorgeous lil 2ww old baby boy and they had ordered pizzas, garlic bread an chicken dippers an had the wine out... aaah. In African culture its rude to refuse to eat etc when everyone else is so i had 2 pieces of tandori chicken pizza, 1 chicken dipper an half a slice of garlic bread plus 2 small glasses of wine... Eeeek. I did my exercises yesterday and im going on the wii fit again later and being good today so hope to counterbalance the splurge. My dad is making my dinner today as dh is at work, so im having syn free beef stew with beetroot  xxx


Oooooh... syn free pancakes?? YES PLEASE :haha: I love pancakes! My birthday is coming up in a couple weeks and it falls on a Sat and I want to spoil myself with yummy food, so going to try a number of recipes to find the most satisfying and yummy syn free ones so I can have a glass of wine without feeling bad about it! 

PS.. what part of Africa are you from?


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo syn free pancakes :) please can i have the recipe too xx


----------



## levichips

yum can i see it too xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ok girls here is the recipe...

3 eggs
Sweetener
Vanilla essence

Method...

Separate the yolks and the egg whites.
Whisk egg whites intill stiff.
Whisk egg yolks intill creamy.
Add 4 heaped teaspoons of granuated sweetener to egg whites.
Add 3 drops of vanilla essence to egg yolks.
Fold the egg yolk mixture into the egg white mixture intill light and fluffy.
Fry in frylight over a medium heat.
ENJOY! 

Obviously you cant beat a good pancake but these are a good sweet treat and all syn free so cant be bad 

Cath- Im not from Africa. My hubby is though an he's from Nigeria 

Hope everyone has been doing well over the weekend. Iv just made a healthy pasta n sauce with added chicken for work tomorrow and my treat is gonna be a white choc shape dessert which is sooo tasty. Its my weigh in tomorrow morning too so wish me luck! really hoping for 3-4lb even tho i have had a few slips. lol. Good luck to mondays weigh in's xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! That's awesome...will have to try the recipe some time soon! 

My hubby was born in Zimbabwe and we were both raised in South Africa.. which is why I asked about your connection :) 

good luck for tomorrow ladies!!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

Well i have lost 3lb so quiet happy with that. I wanted it to be 4lbs but its close. lol.
So lost 30lbs in total now  Having some low syn sausauges and toast for brekky and then off to work soon. Have a good start to the wk everyone x

Cath- Ah i would love to visit south Africa! my godmother lived there for a bit. I lived in North Africa for a few mths (Tunisia) so guess we have covered most of the continent between us! haha x


----------



## MummyCat

whoop whoop!!! What an awesome loss! 3lb's is great!! :thumbup: 

Have a good week and yep... does seem like we've traveled a lot of Africa between us :haha: Hope you get to see SA some day. It is lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done on the 3lbs AQ xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, I lost 1 lb so that is 6.5 in the last two weeks. was disapointed with 1 off but i guess off is better than on. 

xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Dawn :thumbup:

1lbs down is 1 in the right direction :)

My weigh in was today and i lost 4.5lbs!! :wohoo: 

My clothes feel like it should have been more but im not greedy im happy with that :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 

Dawn and Lisa- WELL DONE! They are fab losses.
My goal for next WI is to of lost 4lbs 

Just making icelands steak with peppercorn sauce (2.5 syns) with rice and green beans for tea an then for dessert a muller light  xxx


----------



## levichips

ladies how do you work out syns? is it 1 syn per 1g of fat? x
no loss this week but no gain hoping for 4lb loss this week been really good today so hopefull can carry on 2.5 stone to loose by august my husbands cousin is getting married and got dress that want to get into it is bigger than i was before my son so think it do able. x


----------



## africaqueen

Levi- You work out syns on majority of things by calculating 1 syn per 20 calories 
If you google most products the answer will be online mainly on a site called 'minimins'.
xxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done on the losses ladies!

Dawn don't get disheartened with "only a pound" hun, seriously... I saw a pic somewhere showing exactly what 1lb of fat looks like & its a lot bigger than you'd imagine!!

im off to see if I can find it & i'll post it on here as motivation if I do :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Here you go... feast your eyes on this!! :sick:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Slimming%20World/poundoffat.jpg

so one measly little pound off is something to be very proud of yourself for!! :yipee: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky... thanks for sharing that! it's useful to see what the numbers mean because 1lb sounds so little but in fact it's not!! 

Well done on all the losses ladies! :dance: Levi, staying the same is a positive thing too. It's frustrating, but it's not heading in the wrong direction! So well done! :thumbup:

Today was the toughest day I've had so far... not sure if it was being wound up by the kids or that I've hit the sugar deprevation wall? Not quite sure. But it was a toughie today. On top of my daily healthy food and half a punnet of blue berries a bunch of strawberries and 3 clementines I had a rolo to satisfy the sugar craving! :rofl: but I just had the one... and that was enough! (normally I'd inhale the pack)


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on being so restrained Cath!

im not sure id be able to stop at 1 so I don't have any yummy goodies that might tempt me to fall off the wagon :rofl: xx


----------



## MummyCat

:rofl: this is my problem too... so the only goodies we have in house is stuff for Lottie. the rolo's are currently being offered as a reward for having a number 2 on the potty. Wee wee's are rewarded with stickers, but she's had an issue having a poop on the potty.... until about an hour ago!!!! :yipee: scuse me for the off topic chat.. but I'm so pleased she's over that hurdle! Anyway... I don't like eating anything that's been bought for her so her choclate is quite safe from me... except for yesterday... where I HAD to have one!

Today I'm on a roll... weetabix for breakfast, apple for snack, baked potato, baked beans and salad for lunch with light salad cream (2 syns worth) and for dinner the plan is rump steak with SW chips and egg (fried with fry light) and salad. :dance: 

i'm getting excited for my weigh in tomorrow! First time in a very long time I've started a diet and actually followed the plan completely! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for tomorrow hun :)

ive had another good day today so im quite looking forward to weigh-in this week :rofl:

how is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## leash27

Well done on your losses girls, you have all done fab! I cannot wait to get started next week!!

Nicky that pic is gross :sick:

x


----------



## NickyT75

leash27 said:


> Well done on your losses girls, you have all done fab! I cannot wait to get started next week!!
> 
> Nicky that pic is gross :sick:
> 
> x

:lol: I agree but it helps put things into perspective when somebody is thinking they've "only lost 1lb" :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Definately!! Imagine that coming off your arse :) Id need about 10 of those to come off mine :rofl: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well first weigh in completed.... I lost 7lbs!! :D Thrilled to bits!!!


----------



## Lisa84

OMG that is amazing!! Can ya believe u can lose that much eating the amount you do :) its a fab diet!! 

Congratulations hun :wohoo: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... and no way...I ate loads!!! It's awesome!!! I LOVE this diet!!


----------



## NickyT75

MummyCat said:


> Well first weigh in completed.... I lost 7lbs!! :D Thrilled to bits!!!

:wohoo: Wow! well done! :wohoo: xx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Cath! That is a amazing loss 

Hi girls. Glad most of us are being good, as i have had a BAD diet day... felt depressed and ended up having... a big mac, 4 chicken nuggets with bbq sauce and half a strawberry milkshake... Eeeeek. I was purely comfort eating. I have made a pasta n sauce for work an taking a muller light and fruit. I am deffo back on track tomorrow. After todays lame efforts i am now thinking il be lucky to lose 3lb this wk. I will up my exercise from tomorrow too by going up and down stairs in work and taking a walk on my lunch hour to try and minimise the maccies effect! lol xxx


----------



## leash27

NickyT75 said:


> leash27 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on your losses girls, you have all done fab! I cannot wait to get started next week!!
> 
> Nicky that pic is gross :sick:
> 
> x
> 
> :lol: I agree but it helps put things into perspective when somebody is thinking they've "only lost 1lb" :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

True story! I would love to see a whole pile of that next to me on the scales when I weigh in lol!

Well done Cath, thats a fab loss!

x


----------



## NickyT75

Another 3lbs off for me this week! :wohoo: im chuffed to bits!! :wohoo: 

how is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! :kiss: 

AfricaQueen... sorry you had a bad day... but it's just one bad day... hope the rest of your week is good hun! :thumbup:

Nicky that is fab! WOW... you've lost over 30lbs!!! That is brilliant! I can't wait till I've reached that loss!! You're inspirational hun! How long has it taken you??


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Cath :friends:

I started on the 1st September so it's 21 weeks I think?

I still have a very long way to go but i've never been more determined & in 6 months from now people are hardly gonna recognise me :thumbup: xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies hope your all doing great! I lost half last week! Thats good for me as I have not lost in months! 1/2 pound to target now! Which I have changed as the other 6 pound is unrealistic x


----------



## Blah11

:wave: Can I join in?! Done SW before I got pregnant and was very successful but 3-4 stone later :roll: Starting Monday!


----------



## NickyT75

Blah11 said:


> :wave: Can I join in?! Done SW before I got pregnant and was very successful but 3-4 stone later :roll: Starting Monday!

Hiya! :hi:

course you can join :thumbup: welcome aboard xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Jade! You're looking stunning hun, I think another 1/2 lb is super idea.. you need to change your ticker! :D 

Hi Blah! Congrats on little Roman, he's a cutie! :cloud9: Good luck with slimming world on Monday! 

Had a good few days mostly. I think next week I wont buy hifi bars! I just want to eat more than one at a time.. so if I don't get them.. .I can't eat them! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

A good and cheaper alternative to hi fi bars are alpen lights hun. U can have 2 and they are cheaper xx


----------



## Blah11

i lived on alpen lught bars. im sure they count as a heb?


----------



## Lisa84

Yup u can have 2 as a B. I like them for my brekkie and cut 1 of them into ickle bits with a chopped banana and pour muller light on :) yum!! :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

LOL.. do you know... I've never thought of eating them in any way other than munching as a bar! :rofl:

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## NickyT75

I got the tape measure out last night & have lost 9.5 inches so far from my bust/waist/hips since starting SW :happydance: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Nicky :happydance:

It's great when it comes off on the scales but even better when you lose inches and your clothes start feeling good xxx


----------



## levichips

Nicky that well good, I've lost 3lb this week shock as had shocking weekend hopefully will carry on x
questions I have chicken for tea any ideas what can do with it? X


----------



## Lisa84

Diet coke chicken is yummy!! :) xx


----------



## levichips

I really want to try that dh won't though gonna do it one night for myself. X


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Nicky that's awesome. Levi I normally grill my chicken on the Forman :) boring, but it comes out so juicy :)


----------



## Lisa84

Just got back from SW and i've lost 2.5lbs this week so 7lbs in 2 weeks. I'm a very happy bunny :bunny: xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Wohooooooooo :yipee:

Well done honey!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

well done on the wieght loss everyone. 

i have just got back and lost 2.5 lbs, so 9lb in three weigh ins


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Dawn thats fab!! xx


----------



## levichips

well done on all the losses x


----------



## MummyCat

great loss Dawn, well done!!


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! everyone has had fab losses this week! :yipee: well done girls! we're gonna be a bunch of skinny minnies before we know it!! :happydance: 

I had Diet Coke Chicken for tea tonight & it was lush! 

one of my favourite recipes is Sticky Chicken on a bed of salad with SW chips...

its really easy to make & tastes gorge!!

3 tbsp soy sauce
3 tbsp balsamic vinegar
3 tbsp honey
4 Chicken breasts cut into bite size chunks

mix marinade together in a bowl then stir in chicken & leave in fridge for a couple of hours (longer if possible) 

chuck it in a wok on a high heat & allow all liquid to reduce stirring often (takes about 15 mins) :munch: 

highly recommended :thumbup: xx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE to Lisa, Nicky and Dawn on FAB losses!

Welcome to Blah and hi to everyone else x

AFM- I have been so crap ladies! felt really down this wk and comfort ate a few times so no surprise to see i have STS today :( i went out before and bought a load of fruit and veg tho and getting more healthy stuff tomorrow. Stuck to plan today as got go ahead for starting 2nd ivf cycle end of feb so very excited and nervous an need to shed as much weight as poss to maximise chances of success so here i go! AF is here an being terrible so be able to exercise more when i get rid of af as very heavy and painful right now xxx


----------



## NickyT75

great news on getting the go ahead for next month AQ :yipee:

im sure it will inspire you to stick to plan & you'll do brilliantly next week :thumbup: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for having such faith in me Nicky ;-) i CAN do this for our future family! 

Iv had a shape zero yogurt and a banana for brekky and im gonna make chicken pasta for lunch then grilled lamb chops with sweet potato an veg for tea. Il snack on blueberries today as bought a load last nite on offer in aldi for 59p a pack! 

Hope everyone is doing ok xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Great news you start your 2nd go soon. I have just been for my app and i also will be starting at the end of this month if you fancy an IVF buddy :) xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done on the losses girls :D


What do you guys have for snacks? I am always peckish in between meals :shrug:


----------



## NickyT75

I try not to have snacks but if im peckish lately ive been munching on raw carrots (boring I know :lol: ) or those coconut muller lights

another good one is Activia intensely creamy yoghurts (only 2.5 syns) they are really thick & creamy so quite filling & taste like they would be really bad for you iykwim? yummy! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- YES i fancy a IVF and diet buddy! ha. Made up for us both. When do u start an long or short protocol?? x

I have been good again today. Made syn free fish pie for tea an its cooking as we speak an smells fab. Gonna have it with veg followed by blueberries for dessert 
Going shopping to st helens with my dad tomorrow an we are having lunch out so will either have steak an jacket spud or chinese and go for foo yung wit boiled rice. Will be doing lots of walking too so its all good xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Long Protocol for me

Well done for being good today xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I did long protocol last cycle but had such a poor response(2 eggs but managed to get 1 perfect embie to transfer just not a sticky sadly) thats why we are doing short protocol as its recommended for women with low ovarian reserve. Praying it does the trick.
Back on the plan big time from now as want to be as healthy as i can be for pregnancy. Hows that for pma? ;-) xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Im right there with u hunnie :) i had zero will power before but now whenever there is buns or chocolate going round the office i just think 'pfft id rather have a baby thanks' 

I need to lose a bit of weight too coz my wedding dress fits nicely at the mo so need to to be alittle loose to allow for a growing bump :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww hun IVF and a wedding! you are a busy bee! lol. All stressful as been through both. Planned our wedding from scratch pretty much on my own with a lil help from my mum and IVF not long ago. Both most stressful things you can do so we do well sticking to the plan majority of the time ;-) xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck with the IVF ladies! :hugs:

I'm nervous about tomorrow! I climbed on the scales tonight and I know I shouldn't but I was a lb heavier than my weigh in! :shock: I know I lost 7lb's last week, but I've still been super good this week... only thing that I felt bad about was eating my hifi bars early on in the week and maxing my syns in the first few days... but otherwise... I've even switched to skimmed milk and been walking in the freeing cold evening's twice! :(

I just need to remember I have a long way to go and it will come off if I stick to it! 

*sigh*


----------



## NickyT75

Dont worry Cath - weight can fluctuate quite a lot during the day depending on what you've eaten/water retention etc...

not too long ago I was weighing 5lbs heavier at my evening weigh-in than id been weighing that morning!! :shock: but I didn't let it get to me coz I knew it wasn't humanly possible to gain that much actual fat in one day & it was back again off the following day as I suspected :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun!! I needed to hear that!! :thumbup:


----------



## levichips

Yeah I'm always 4lb heavier in evening I think morning weight is your true weight I don't go to classes but weigh myself every Monday morning I put 2lb on just from breakfast x


----------



## africaqueen

I agree with weight going up an down during the wk.
I have been good and stuck to plan 100% since monday and hopped on scales today to see i still weight the same as monday?! i wonder if there is a point during the wk that the loss shows? best had! need to shift this flab asap and i have been really good. Even went for a chinese and had boiled rice with foo yung an broccli and some prawns an salad whilst my dad had sticky ribs and sweet an sour chicken etc! lol so i was good xxx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies hope your all well? Had half a week good and half bad so hoping for a maintain! If I can just get a bloody pound off its free from then on :dohh:
I love Alpen light and Hi fis and have 2 most days :) xx


----------



## jms895

BTW some days I weigh 6 pound more than other :shock:


----------



## Lisa84

FX for the maintain JMS

Ive just had the SW lasagne for tea and it was yum. My OH is allergic to anything healthy and actually 'mmmim loving this!!' :) Result!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jms895

Mmmm sounds yummy Lisa! Jealous now could just eat lasagne :)x


----------



## NickyT75

good luck jms

well done AQ & yum sounds great Lisa! I havent tried the lasagne yet so might have to give it a go?

we had sticky chicken with a huge salad & piri piri chips tonight :munch: xx


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun! Mmmmm piri piri chips sound lush

I have a real bad choco craving tonight and I get weighed tomorrow :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hi , 

we had the spicy mince and cous cous, really simple to make (took 15 mins to cook) and was lush


----------



## MummyCat

Evening ladies! 

Hope for a good result for you tomorrow Jade! xx

I lost 1/2 a pound today!! It's better than maintaining, better than gaining... so I can't really complain! :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I've been on it for 3 days now and so far so good! Usually I give up either in the first few days or after about 4-5 weeks :dohh: Im not giving up this time though. My goal is to be able to look good in coloured jeans by the summer time :D Desp for a pair of peachy pink ones but defo NOT with these thighs :(


----------



## Lisa84

Well done mummy :) xx


----------



## Blah11

africaqueen said:


> I agree with weight going up an down during the wk.
> I have been good and stuck to plan 100% since monday and hopped on scales today to see i still weight the same as monday?! i wonder if there is a point during the wk that the loss shows? best had! need to shift this flab asap and i have been really good. Even went for a chinese and had boiled rice with foo yung an broccli and some prawns an salad whilst my dad had sticky ribs and sweet an sour chicken etc! lol so i was good xxx

My scales don't register every .1lb i lose IYKWIM? So sometimes the loss doesnt show until i've lost half a lb.


----------



## MummyCat

That's a nice goal Blah! I'm sure you can do it hun! :thumbup:

Thanks Lisa! :flower:


----------



## Blah11

MummyCat said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Hope for a good result for you tomorrow Jade! xx
> 
> I lost 1/2 a pound today!! It's better than maintaining, better than gaining... so I can't really complain! :haha:

WD :) right direction :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Cath 

Mmm peri peri chips talk is making me hungry! i have been greedy today but im gonna have some slices of ham in a min before bed. lol. Im always more hungry when its cold an its bloody bitter out there! 

Nite all xxx


----------



## glitterfly

Hey girls! Sorry i havent posted in a while!!

I maintained this week but it is star week so it was kind of expected... Lucky it wasn't a gain with the amount I've eaten!!, the people in work just keep bringing in biscuits and they live RIGHT behind me... I've gotten to the point that I've cleared a draw to hide them in! (and ive stolen they key to lock them away.) Haha

How is everyone finding it?? Anymore yummy recipes? Ive bough a SW book so will post any nice recipes for you lovely ladies!,

Xxxx


----------



## Blah11

i had a syn free day today so decided to treat myself to a snack size milky way and omg it was so sweet! Maybe my taste buds have already changed?!


----------



## MummyCat

glitterfly said:


> Hey girls! Sorry i havent posted in a while!!
> 
> I maintained this week but it is star week so it was kind of expected... Lucky it wasn't a gain with the amount I've eaten!!, the people in work just keep bringing in biscuits and they live RIGHT behind me... I've gotten to the point that I've cleared a draw to hide them in! (and ive stolen they key to lock them away.) Haha
> 
> How is everyone finding it?? Anymore yummy recipes? Ive bough a SW book so will post any nice recipes for you lovely ladies!,
> 
> Xxxx

:haha: Well done hun... ON locking them away and also maintaining! :thumbup:

I have been shown this site... not sure if you know it? https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/



Blah11 said:


> i had a syn free day today so decided to treat myself to a snack size milky way and omg it was so sweet! Maybe my taste buds have already changed?!

Very possibly hun... after 2 days I was completely fine with coffee without sugar.. so your taste buds might have changed?


----------



## NickyT75

*sigh* somehow I managed to gain 2lbs this week!!!! :shock:

feeling really disheartened coz I wasn't expecting it :( xx


----------



## MummyCat

oh noooooooo... sorry honey, that must have been a shock! Don't feel disheartened... one bad week is no reason to feel down or give up! You have done so very well. My gosh...30lb's lost... it's awesome!!! maybe try something new or go back to something you know helps you? I know that food diaries are the key to me losing weight! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

I wonder if you could help, this morning i found out i was pregnant (4 weeks), over the moon, but since i won't see midwife till nerer 8 weeks can i still do slimming world. i thought they needed a note from the midwife, but i can't get that till 8 weeks. Will i be okay doing it without telling consultant i am pregnant.... we eat sensibly so i know i will be getting all i need. 

i wonder if you can succesfully loose weight whilst pregnant????

Dawn


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations Dawn :happydance: 

No advice tho i'm afraid :shrug: I don't see why you couldn't do it because it isn't an extreme diet it's really just about eating healthily xxx


----------



## Blah11

SW is fine during pregnancy and your diet wont affect your pregnancy at this stage anyway. Loads of women hardly eat anything for weeks due to morning sickness!

congrats :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

yeah Dawn SW is fine to do during pregnancy - congratulations! :yipee:

Cath I always keep a food diary but recently joined My Fitness Pal & have been logging my calories/staying under 1200 each day so im a bit shocked to have gained 2lbs

both diets kinda contradict each other so it's meant my syns have been higher this week but i've been well under my calories so I should still be losing weight?

will go back to the drawing board now & keep my syns to a minimum xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nicky- u will soon get back ontrack no harm done an u have done so well  x

Dawn- CONGRATS! x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I have been really good past few days an had no syns hardly so just had 2 choc biccies an they were lush! off to a hrs zumba class later xxx


----------



## jms895

Yay I got TARGET on Thursday night and lost a pound. 5 pounds over my original target but I am happy as I am a size 12 and the lightest for 8 years YAY!! :) So happy

Good luck this week everyone!


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Jms! you must be made up. xxx

Well girls Zumba was hard core! lol. I had fun an sweated a lot but not my cuppa tea to be honest so il keep trying classes till i find one i like. Im thinking more pilates tbh as i do the wii fit at home and a fair bit of walking plus weights and thigh crunches so just want a class to help tone me an shed few cals whilst socialising. Any ideas? lol xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Well done JMS


----------



## Lisa84

Well done JMS thats fab!! :happydance: xx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing? 
i have been a bit crap as was so fed up with diff issues in work today that i got a milka bar with dime bits in it on my break... then had a few malteasers before. I have not had many syns the past few days tho so should be ok. Il have no syns tomorrow to balance things out and i get weighed monday so hoping for a 3-4lb loss as i have really tried this wk with the diet and the exercise so hope i see some results xxx


----------



## Blah11

go you jms! hopefully thatll be me in a few months :)!


ive had a good almost week :) Hopefully I'll lose 3lbs or more on Monday. We had a chippy tea but I was good and had chicken kebab and salad with a pita which was 8 syns and a milkyway for 3.5 syns.


----------



## NickyT75

well done JMS :yipee:

ive had a bad weekend as I went out last night got drunk & had a pizza! :dohh:

very very bad!!! will try to increase my exercise all week & keep my syns low to minimise the damage xx


----------



## MummyCat

Can't remember if congratulated you Dawn... :yipee: wonderful news hun! 

Fabulous news Jade!!! :dance: you are my inspiration! :thumbup: I'm so looking forward to what I'll be weight wise and fitness wise at your wedding! 

Not only am I Jade's wedding photographer... but the day after it I'm doing my first triathlon.. so hoping I'll be slim and fit by then! :D 

Been doing okay this week, sticking well within my syns apart from yesterday... but it was my birthday so I had a glass of wine and a small (very small) slice of cheesecake. 

Tonight I made a roast chicken with steamed carrots, brocolli, butternut and then potatoes baked with garlic and herbs sprayed with fry light! Plus gravy giving it a 2 syn value! :dance:

So yummy!!

I need to be really good in the next few days as I'd love another good loss as 1/2lb last week was not what I was hoping for.


Hope you are all good!


----------



## africaqueen

Happy belated birthday Cath  x

Hi to everyone else and GL to all of us that get weighed tomorrow.
I am really hoping for at least 3lb off if not more as i have been good overall.
xxx


----------



## Blah11

i was at my mums for dinner and she made me a chicken burger. I said no roll and removed all the coating but idk how many syns it was :dohh: I had it with couscous which i syned as 1 and sugar snap peas nom nom Had a free day other than that :thumbup:

WI tomorrow


----------



## MummyCat

good luck at weigh in tomorrow, sounds like you ladies have been good! :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.
I lost 2lbs :( not happy at all as put a lot of effort in all wk and needed it to be more.
Glad its 2lbs off though. I have not been the loo properly(tmi sorry,lol) for over 2 days so wondering if this can affect things?? ah well iv got my syn allowence back today and i will be using them very sparingly as i really need to see 4lbs off next wk.
Hope everyone has a good diet week and good losses today xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done aq :hugs: 2lbs is still a good loss hun! You only have 20lbs to go so even with 2lbs a week thats only 10 weeks til goal ;o



I've just weighed in and lost 5.4lbs so very pleased :D I have stupid AF back already too, wah.


----------



## MummyCat

Wooooooot! :yipee: Well done on the losses ladies! :thumbup: Some great numbers there! 2lb's is a decent number AQ... :hugs: Good luck for this week!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done ladies those are fab losses!! :happydance:

I have weigh in at lunchtime today and have been really good so was expecting a loss but i have woke up today feeling a little bit bloated and frumpy so i don't really know what to expect now :shrug: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. 2lb is not good for me tho as need to have lost most of this 20lb within 4.5wks... as thats when IVF starts so normally a decent loss but not in my situation im afraid. I will pull my finger out even more so this wk an try eat as much ss foods as poss an aim for 4-5lb loss next weigh in 

Well done Blah! thats a fab loss! How did everyone else get on? xxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done AQ & blah!

Lisa how did you get on?

my weigh-in isnt until thursday night so im desperately trying to be good after my alcohol fueled weekend xx


----------



## Lisa84

I lost 1.5lb this week. I was expecting more than this before today but i woke up feeling mega bloated and frumpy so im happy with that :)

Im aiming for an average of 2lb a week so 8.5lbs in 3 weeks is exceeding my targets so far so im happy. Had a curry buffet treat tonight but im goin to be mega good this week and have 3 spinning sessions booked in so im hoping for at least a 2lb loss next week xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi all, 

Lost a pound this week xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Dawn :happydance: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lisa and Dawn! i am really glad we all had losses today xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lisa & Dawn :happydance: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Lisa and Dawn :yipee:

I had a day of eating soup yesterday as I'm full of cold! Weigh in tomorrow night! xx

Good luck Nicky.. you can do it :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

I'm gonna have a soup making marathon tonight when i get in from work and gym :) I love a nice big bowl of soup on cold days :) xxx


----------



## jms895

How you all doing?

I had a complete binge out this weekend, was sooooo bad! Trying to be extra good all week now dont want to start plonking it back on!


----------



## Lisa84

Flexible syns my lovely!! :) Just make sure you are good this week and it shouldn't do too much damage :)

I'm doing fab!! Seem to have developed motivation that is sticking around this time xxx


----------



## kezzaside

Hey ladies! I'm starting slimming world tonight :) done my healthy shop with my fry light etc lol... Any tips or advice please? Xxxx


----------



## leash27

Hey girls! Well done on your losses! Lisa - 8.5lbs in 3 weeks is fab!

I finally joined SW last night, really enjoyed the class and came out feeling totally motivated and ready to fight the fat lol! I am still trying to get my head round all the information but it seems pretty good so far, I have had tuna pasta for lunch and feel nice and full. If I had eaten pasta on WW I would currently be feeling guilty and wondering if I weighed/pointed it correctly. 

So today I had a Mullerlight and a banana for breakfast which is all free food right? Then I have had tuna pasta for lunch with light mayo (3 syns) and some salad. Does that seem ok so far? I feel so bad eating pasta lol!

Also, I wanted to ask those of you who work what kind of things do you have for lunch? Today I finished work early so I came home and cooked lunch but I am worried about what kind of things I can take to work etc!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup sounds good so far Leash :thumbup:

I take things like Jacket Potato, Pasta & Sauce, Uncle Bens Rice, Homemade Soup etc to work for dinner. I also like the WW sweet chilli chicken and rice ready meal :) I had that today xx


----------



## leash27

Thanks hun :thumbup:

I am going to try making cottage pie tonight from one of the SW books!

x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Leash and Kezza and good luck xxx


----------



## Blah11

is there a shop i can buy a SW recipe book? I'm getting very bored of roast chicken and veg, tomato pasta and baked spuds!

i had a sweet potato as a dessert today :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

you can order them from Amazon I think Blah? but you get them for quite a lot cheaper if you order them at group (are you doing it from home or going to group?) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah I got one from group! :hugs:

Welcome to Leash and Kezza! Good luck with your weight loss journeys. As one of you asked for advice...what's working for me so far is cutting out bread (I love it, so eat too much of it!) sugar, butter/marg (easy to do once I'd cut out the bread) and writing everything down... food diaries are the only way I stay on track! :thumbup:

Weigh in tonight! 3lb's off and slimmer of the week! :dance: Super happy with that! Going to TRY and lose 3.5lb's next week as it'll give me my stone!! Fingers crossed with a bit of determination I can do it! :D


----------



## leash27

Its funny you say that as I realised this morning that I haven't had any bread in 3 days which is unusual for me. The best part is, I hadn't really noticed so I haven't missed it!

This morning I have had bacon, scrambled egg, mushrooms and baked beans. I used a drop of milk in my scrambled egg which is part of my healthy extra and I used Fry Light on my mushrooms. Am I right in saying that was all free food? I cut the fat off the bacon and had 3 rashers!

Also, I have noticed I have not been using both the healthy extras every day. Does this matter? Sorry for all the questions!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup hun they are all free food.

I'm not sure why but my consultant always drums into us the importance of eating all the healthy extras you are allowed and making sure you eat enough xxx


----------



## leash27

I thought it may be important. I do seem to be using the HEX-a because its the milk in my tea etc and I put it in my scrambled egg this morning, it seems to be the HEX-b that I am not using. I have been having fruit and yoghurt for breakfast (apart from today) so I am struggling to find somewhere to use them as I am genuinely not hungry enough betweem meals to have anything from the list.

I probably sound like an idiot don't I?

X


----------



## Lisa84

No not at all. The B are the ones i struggle with. I usually use them on Alpen light bars as snacks. I have cut down loads on bread but sometimes have a couple of slices of toast for supper too :) xxx


----------



## leash27

When I look through the list, the only thing I would really use them on is cereal so I have something else for brekkie I am kind of stuck lol. I might try some cereal bars then, I suppose I can always take them to work for a mid afternoon snack!

I must say, I don't feel like I am on a diet at all. I have to spend more time planning my meals but other than that, its been great so far. I almost feel like I am doing something wrong.

x


----------



## Lisa84

Great isn't it :thumbup: My OH is allergic to anything that even looks like it could be healthy but he loves slimming world meals. He prefers SW chips to normal chips and his fav meal is SW lasagne :)

Sometimes for my brekkie i'll have banana and yorgurt in a bowl and chop an alpen light into tiny bits and put that in. Just a bit of a variation on just fruit and yogurt xxx


----------



## leash27

Yeah my OH is exactly the same. I made Chilli the other night and he loved it so much he took the leftovers to work the next day for his lunch lol. He is impressed with the portion sizes too, when I was on WW I used to have really small portions of food so without realising I was making his portions smaller too and he was always complaining I hadn't cooked enough! 

Good tip for the alpen light bars, it sounds like a yummy snack too!

X


----------



## NickyT75

well done Cath! :yipee:

Leash - you could use 2x Alpen lights or 2 weetabix for your B choice or maybe have a slice of wholemeal bread toasted? I like the wholewheat Ryvitas (you are allowed 6 of them) with a bit of Philly Light spread on them :thumbup:

its my weigh in tonight so wish me luck after last weekends alcohol & pizza binge! :shy: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck nicky xxx


----------



## leash27

Thanks Nicky and good luck for your weigh in :thumbup:

I have also just thought I could always have some cereal as a snack too, sometimes when I work late I don't get home til 10pm and find myelf rummaging through the cupboards for a snack before bed so this would be ideal!

I am so sorry for all my questions, I will get to grips with it....eventually!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Don't worry about it hun :) Once it sinks in it will just become second nature to you xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies and good luck tonight Nicky :hugs:

Leash you're doing fabulously! It doesn't feel like a diet to me either... just healthy eating really. I'm full enough most of the time that I don't feel like snacking on rubbish and the Muller Light vanilla or coconut with choc sprinkles are like mini deserts for me! :D So I feel like I'm treating myself and really... it's free! :haha:

I was going to suggest alpen light bars... but Lisa beat me to it! :D

I don't normally have a problem with my HeB's as I have weetabix for breaky. It's the easiest thing for me to do as I have a toddler and a baby and it takes all of 20 seconds for me to prepare! :thumbup: Oh.. I've also switched to skimmed milk so I don't go over my allowance.


----------



## Lisa84

Yh i have that 1% fat milk and i can't tell the difference.

I have just had one of those After Eight muller lights and it was yummy!! :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

the mint one's? they're fab hey? :)


----------



## Lisa84

Yup those ones. They are really hard to get hold of around us because all the SW ladies keep going and buying them all. One lady in my class bought 40!! No fair!! :( xx


----------



## MummyCat

40 :shock:... how is she going to eat all of them? I ordered two in my tesco online delivery.


----------



## Lisa84

My consultant alsosaid that if you put a curry oxo cube in the coconut ones they taste like korma :) Im trying that are the weekend :) xx


----------



## leash27

Sorry to bug you ladies with ANOTHER question but I was wondering if any of you know the syn value in sushi? Is it likely to be high?

X

ETA its ok I found it - 4 syns and it was yummy!


----------



## Fifi61467

Hello ladies can I join you? I finally but the bullet and joined tonight and am really positive but a bit nervous about this, only cos I so want to lose weight. I'll be so upset if I don't. 

Any tips would be useful but I'm sure I'll pick up as I go along.
I think I'm going to try extra easy, but can't believe I can eat all this stuff


----------



## daniellelk

can i sneak in and join you guess, any advice for a newbie? x


----------



## MummyCat

Leash...thanks for posting about the sushi... sorry I have no clue so couldn't have helped. What was the 4 points for? How much sushi?

Welcome Fifi! I'm new too... only been about 3 weeks now! If you go back a page I think you may see my tips for Leash, but basically I cut out sugar/bread/marg and it's doing me wonders! It's been very easy to cut them out too... I don't miss it at all! :D You'll soon find your feet with the diet and make it work for you! There are loads of useful resources.... here's a good recipe forum best of luck hun and hope you find it easy to follow! x


----------



## MummyCat

Hi Danielle... welcome hun! :hi:

All the best with your weight loss journey. See post above ^^^ for what's working for me so far! :D x


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome fifi & danielle :hi:

Mint muller lights....................? where can I get some of those??? ive never even heard of them :dohh:

well ladies I lost 2lbs this week!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## daniellelk

Think its going to take some time getting my head round not having to weigh and track everything, but hopefully tomorrow my sone will let me have a decent read of website


----------



## Fifi61467

Thanks for the welcome ladies 
Right is this ok. Aiming for extra easy day
2 weetabix and milk for brekkie with grapes ( not much in til I stock up today now I know what I can eat!!)
So I've had all extras so anything else has to be a free food or points

Does that sound ok??


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky that's fabulous!! :dance: you must be pleased after having the weekend that you did! :thumbup: well done chick!! 

Fifi.. that's great hun. I normally have weetabix for breakfast and then fill up on free stuff the rest of the day. My syn's are normally a couple for salad cream I have on my salads or a low cal hot choc in the evenings! :D 

I get the SW magazines and try some of their recipes, it makes the diet very interesting and hubby loves all the new recipes we're having! :D


----------



## leash27

Well done Nicky, thats fab!! :happydance:

Welcome Fifi and Danielle :flower: I only joined SW on Monday and I have been a WW queen for god knows how many years but I am absoloutely loving SW! I keep questioning whether I should really be eating as much as I should and then I check my books/online to make sure I am not making a mistake lol! I am currently tucking into scrambled egg, lean bacon, mushrooms and beans (yes, same as yesterday morning but was delish). If I did WW and pointed up what was on my plate I would prob be at least half way through my daily points! 

Mummycat, the sushi was a 208g pack from Sainsburys. They do a veg sushi and a fish sushi, I had the fish one (salmon, tuna, peppers etc). Very tasty! 

x


----------



## Lisa84

Well done nicky thats a fab loss :)

Welcome Fifi :hi: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun... that's awesome that it's only 4 syn points!

I had a rough day yesterday with the toddler and turned to chocolate with my one cup of hot coffee I managed to consume! I had 2 mini creme eggs for a total syn value of 5! They're 2.5 each. Those were the only syns I had all day. I still felt guilty for eating the chocolate though! :rofl:


----------



## Fifi61467

Mummycat you prob felt guilty cos you grabbed and ate the
Rather than thinking if you really wanted them. Don't feel bad you were still well within your syns. I'm intending on putting some flake bars in the freezer for treats occasionally, a freind said that works well as as they are harder to eat she enjoys them more. 

Leash Im stocking up later and planning on just that tomorrow for brunch. I too am a ww queen so find it hard to believe i can just eat!!! I'll k ow if I'm doing it right next week I guess


----------



## daniellelk

thought I would let you know my start/short term goal/long term goal etc
Starting weight - 16st10
Short-term goal - 15st1
long-term goal - 12st6
current weight - 16st10


----------



## MummyCat

Fifi you're right! It's exactly why! :)

Danielle, that's awesome. I'm now 16st 9lb's... I started 3 weeks ago at 17st 5.5lbs.... so we are very close in weight :thumbup: 15st 9.5lbs is my 10%.. so that's my first goal :)


----------



## daniellelk

when I started dieting I was 18st6 but I lost weight using weight watchers, just gained, gained, gained since xmas so thought I would swop and give SW ago. Just filling diary in for the day and can't believe how much i can eat.


----------



## MummyCat

wow... you've done brilliantly!!! :thumbup: hope SW works nicely for you xx


----------



## Fifi61467

I'm the same ladies. 17 st 6 last night at first weigh in so we are all about the same. Good luck to us all. Let's go for it. Well done on the losses you have already had, I'm hoping to match them


----------



## NickyT75

im also in the same weight bracket (currently 16.13) so its reassuring that others have a similar amount to lose :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

How cool that there are a bunch of us around the same weight :thumbup: we'll all be skinny minnies before long :)


----------



## Fifi61467

Woo hoo. I've just refused chocolate brownie!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

you have super human will power :thumbup: Well done hun... how do you feel? Does the feeling of saying no beat the feeling of eating one?? :)


----------



## Fifi61467

Yeah I think it does cos im proud of myself for saying no specially when
My freind said she made them for me!!


----------



## MummyCat

Wowzers! you are strong! Excellent hun :thumbup:


----------



## daniellelk

rice is free on EE day? but what rice? is it any rice, as i'v just had tilda with my dinner


----------



## Fifi61467

I think if it's dry rice you cook it's free but if it's ready made in a pouch it has points, have a look in the syns online section. It's not loads tho


----------



## daniellelk

it was dry rice that i cooked in water hun.


----------



## Fifi61467

Fine then it's free eat and enjoy I think


----------



## daniellelk

Fifi61467 said:


> Fine then it's free eat and enjoy I think

I only had 60g any way lol too used to weighing i think


----------



## leash27

Fifi61467 said:


> Woo hoo. I've just refused chocolate brownie!!!!

Well done! My OH keeps stuffing his face with Creme Egg ice cream and I am not even flinching :thumbup: I have told him he can eat whatever he likes around me, I shall not cave in lol!

I am attempting the syn free chips tonight so wish me luck. Having it with gammon and tomatoes (my mouth is watering just thinking about it).

The gammon is free as long as I cut all the fat off right?

x


----------



## Fifi61467

I had syn free chips earlier. Yummy. I just chopped the potato skin and all like wedges. They really do work. Enjoy


----------



## leash27

I hope they do work because I have been looking forward to them ALL day!

Only used 1.5 syns today too, I am trying to keep them as low as possible for my first week!

x


----------



## daniellelk

on EE is minted lamb free? with fat cut off. x


----------



## NickyT75

Well done fifi :thumbup: great willpower!!

yeah Leash the gammon is free as long as there is no visible fat :)

not sure about minted lamb Danielle :shrug:

the lamb is free as long as it has all fat removed but any mint sauce might have syns? (not sure as I don't like lamb so have never had it minted)

SW chips/wedges are great & you can eat them till your hearts content as long as you're having a bit of salad/superfree at the same time :munch: xx


----------



## Blah11

I had a crap day on wednesday! Went to my mums and had dinner there - lasagna! omg.

have reined it back in and had a few very good days :)!


----------



## Blah11

I weigh less than you guys but also want to lose about 3 or 4 stone :dohh: I dunno if il manage to get down to my prepregs weight though.


----------



## daniellelk

how do u do SW chips or wedges?

OK i'm going out for dinner tomorrow, its been arranged for month's, not sure what to have would a pasta/spaghetti dish be better then gammon and oven chips..or? I was planning on picking off the 600 or below menu so would be Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## Blah11

i just chop a baking potato up into wedges, chuck on a baking tray, spray with frylight and season then put in oven :)!


----------



## Lisa84

They are nice with cajun spices too :) xx


----------



## leash27

The recipe is on SW website hun. Its just as Blah said but they advise to part boil them for 4/5 mins first, then drain, put the lid on the pan and give them a little shake. Then leave them to dry for 10 mins, spray a baking tray with Frylight, pop the chips on and spray the chips with Frylight. Then put them in the oven for 20-25 mins! They really were delicious and I will definitely be doing them again.....maybe tonight lol!

Good tip for the Cajun spice Lisa, I may try that too!

x


----------



## leash27

Does anyone have the recipe for Diet Coke Chicken? I have defrosted some chicken breasts and want to do something inventive with them!

x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:
Hope you're all well! 

Diet coke chicken:

Cut up the chicken and fry (with fry light) with onions, mushrooms, red pepper (you can add whatever veg you feel like really). Season with salt and pepper if desired.
Add a can (330ml) diet coke and 6 tablespoons of passata and a bit of Worcestershire sauce, bring to the boil and then simmer for 20-30 minutes until the sauce reduces and thickens. Then serve with rice/potato/salad whatever you like! :D


----------



## africaqueen

Fifi and Danielle- Welcome to our chatty thread!  x

Lisa- That korma idea sounded fab till i realised that the coconut muller light has chocolate sprinkles in it... YUCK. haha x

Nicky- well done on 2lbs loss! x

Danielle- Minted lamb such as chops etc from butchers are not free but icelands minted lamb sliced or shanks(i think, double check that one) are free x

Hi to everyone else and glad to see u all doing well x

AFM- I have been really good past 5 days and cut right back on carbs as i am finding they bloat me? i have been having stuff like chicken stir fry, sliced ham, lots of veggies and fruit and lamb and beef stew etc. Not had many syns past few days so just had a valentines cup cake with my cuppa. Not been about much as felt very low past few days with missing my mum and work has been manic so not the best of times but we got our IVF meds delivered the other day so just waiting on af now which should be around 28th  xxx


----------



## Blah11

i made the curry sauce from minimins and it was lovely! Its just literally chicken stock, an entire cauliflower and curry powder all blended up :) I had mine with chicken breast and brocolli and used it as a dipping sauce. MMM.


----------



## Blah11

AQ - i think ive had a bad week really as I feel quite bloated too so am going to limit my carbs too to either lunch OR dinner, not both.


----------



## Lisa84

I thought that AQ but apparently the sprinkles dont affect it xx


----------



## daniellelk

could someone explain red/green days too me? :)


----------



## MummyCat

Yeah, the only choc sprinkle ML that isn't free is the vanilla one that has a layer of cherry at the bottom of it. (you can find that one in the pack of 6 choc variety).

Danielle... I've not looking into the red/green days much but I do know that on red days you eat meats and veg and green days you eat carbs and veg. I *think* anyway. There should be a section in the guide that explains it, but to be honest I've not looked at it yet.

I was thinking I'd maybe trying one of them out when my weightloss starts to plateau. Or if I start struggling to lose on Extra Easy. :) Hopefully some of the others can shed more light on it for you! x

xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

yeah the green/red days thing is a bit out-dated now that extra easy has been invented

from what I can remember you pick one or the other & stick to it each day... so on red days you can only eat protein +veg but no carbs & on green days you can only eat carbs +veg but no protein

you are allowed a small portion of additional carbs/protein on these plans but its really really small & needs to be measured or synned

the new extra easy plan is much more flexible :thumbup: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Blah - I saw a curry on minimins that you make with mushy peas??? I haven't tried it yet but people seem to be saying its lovely so will def give it a try soon xx


----------



## daniellelk

thanks I was just asking as was on about them with my friend as she's not loosing on EE so was going to give them a shot. Im hoping EE is good for me tho


----------



## MummyCat

Danielle... Jade (JMS) often finds she'll shift weight on using green days. So it may be worth a try for your friend! :thumbup:


----------



## Fifi61467

I've had quite a lot of grapes today as I was picky and it stopped me eating junk. Do you think that's ok? I've not had any syns tho it was more cos I was in a grazing mood!!


----------



## Blah11

yes its fine :) grapes are a superfree food! One thing i always find :wacko: is that huge amount of food you CAN eat and still lose weight.. mad. So if you're hungry defo eat.

Ive had a non carby day today but not really ate much. Had 2 muller lights, an apple, an orange and some chicken with the rest of my curry sauce. No hungry though!

WI tomorrow, eek. Hoping for 1-2lbs.


----------



## Fifi61467

Ooh you have been good blah. Good Luck


----------



## Blah11

2.5lbs off :happydance:


----------



## MummyCat

:yipee: brilliant news!!! well done Blah!

Good luck to the others getting weighed in today! xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Blah :happydance:

I have not had a good weekend so i'm expecting a gain today :( xxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Blah! :yipee:

I tried those new mint muller lights yesterday but I wasn't keen tbh :nope: it just reminded me of toothpaste :haha:

Not happy tho coz Asda have replaced the coconut ones with the mint ones & the coconut ones were the only ones I bought :( xx


----------



## Kitten_x

hello ladies, mind if i join you? :) i bring cake! not sure how many syns but here goes:

1 cup light olive spread
1/3 cup truvia(no cal sweetener)
1 cup self raising flour
2 egg whites
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 grated carrot
handful of sultanas

makes 12.

cream olive spread and sweetener until smooth. Add egg whites and whisk until cottage cheese consistency(!) Sieve in flour and fold. Add carrot, cinnamon and sultanas. Mixture may thin out due to moisture from carrot, so add a little flour if this happens :) Bake in a 180c oven for 20 mins until golden and springy to touch.

If you want to add a topping, mix low fat cream cheese with icing sugar.


----------



## Lisa84

Hiya Kitten :hi:

I maintained this week which i am mega chuffed about. I had 2 takeways last week so was really expecting a gain x


----------



## Kitten_x

just a bit of background and todays food :)

current weight - 13st 11lbs
target weight - 10st(long term) 12st 8lbs (short term)
height: 5ft 7ins


today i ate: breakfast- egg white omlette
grapefruit segments
black coffee

lunch: asda mighty instant soup tomato and veg
red grapes

snack: apple, more black coffee

dinner- i plan to have thai chicken with roasted veg and cous cous with banana and custard for pud

:)


----------



## Kitten_x

also my space bar is broken having to proper bash it for every space which is driving me NUUUUUTS


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done blah. 
Hello kitten

Just think of the calories u use by smacking the key tho&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: Kitten!!! Thanks for the recipe! You've been very good today! :thumbup:

Lisa that's great news! :dance:

Today has been a hard one for me! I found I was never really satisfied! :( i've only had about 9 syns... so I'm not over... but just had an icky day! 

I have weigh in on Wed and hoping for a reasonable loss!


----------



## daniellelk

NickyT75 said:


> well done Blah! :yipee:
> 
> I tried those new mint muller lights yesterday but I wasn't keen tbh :nope: it just reminded me of toothpaste :haha:
> 
> Not happy tho coz Asda have replaced the coconut ones with the mint ones & the coconut ones were the only ones I bought :( xx

I tried thos to day and i think i will give the other i bought away :/ horrible! that must be why i couldn't find coconut ones at asda today, wanted to try those ones too :/ 

Iv had diet coke chicken tonight and egg fried rice, im stuff now! :/


----------



## leash27

Well done Blah :happydance:

I had my first WI tonight and lost 5lbs :thumbup: I am over the moon! I was really worried as I thought I was doing something wrong as I was eating so much but turns out I must just be brain washed my Weight Watchers lol!

OH and I went shopping on Sat and we almost bought the M&S Valentines Meal Deal thingy - its £20 for starter, main course, side order, dessert, bottle of wine and chocolate. I had chosen all the things I wanted and then started to feel guilty about abusing my syns. So I put it all back and OH is going to cook one of the SW recipes instead. Thats progress for me!

x


----------



## leash27

Ok ok I lied...I put it all back except for the chocolate and praline dessert. I just couldn't do it. I am going to have it as a treat for V Day and save up a few syns each day this week to compensate. And go the gym on Wed and Thurs.

God I feel like a naughty school girl!

x


----------



## NickyT75

oh ffs! I lost my whole post :grr:


----------



## NickyT75

welcome Kitten :hi:

well done Lisa & Leash :)

I had sticky chicken on a bed of salad with SW chips & a dollop of coleslaw for tea & it was lush!

planning to make diet coke chicken & wholegrain rice tomorrow yum yum! xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Im having diet coke chicken too. It sounds yummy, with sw wedges and salad. 

Leash... Enjoy don't feel guilty. Have it and enjoy it and then continue


----------



## daniellelk

must be the night for diet coke chicken, I had it with egg fried rice :) x


----------



## MummyCat

Woooooooooooooooooooot! :yipee: for the fab result Leash!!! 

Hope you're all enjoying your chicken! I'm making diet coke chicken for the take a meal to class at my weigh in! Every one is bringing in a dish for us all to try after weigh in. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses Leash and Blah! great work girls x

Well done on maintaining Lisa and i will give that yogurt thing a try then. Thanks x

Kitten- Welcome and GL and that recipe sounds yum x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Iv lost 2lb again this wk but i had LOADS of treats over the wkend so i am actually glad i managed 2lbs. I have been feeling low so struggling to stick to plan but i am hoping for 4lbs off by next monday hopefully but a loss is a loss an its better slowly but surely than gaining so i am thinking positive about the smaller losses now.
Me an dh are treating ourselves to a posh meal at a south african place tomorrow night with some wine too an then im back on plan so flexi syns tomorrow xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

Hello girls, Nicky recommended SW to me and I think it will be a struggle for me in many ways, but I'm intrigued so as life is too short to wade through 320 pages I'm going to ask a few questions here if that is ok. 

How do you motivate yourself if you do this online? I can't get to WI sessions as near me they are either early in the morning, which is a no go for getting me and LO out the house on time or in the evening which is also a no go as I need to do tea/bath/bed etc. I'm on my own and don't have anyone who can babysit as my LO still BF's to sleep.

What sort of foods can you eat? I know this is a huge question as I'm sure the list is mega but i'm fussy. I don't eat fish, not keen on meat but eat mince, chicken and gammon. I don't eat peppers/cooked tomato/aubergine as 1 I don't like them and 2 I'm supposedly allergic to them. I don't like hot spicy food and wont eat anything with artificial sweetner. I'm a huge milk and cheese addict (but can't stand cottage cheese, it is the work of the devil) and I could kill for chocolate :D

Can you make toddler friendly dinners? As it is just the two of us and we eat together I don't want to cook two different meals but don't want to limit LO's fat/calories as he is such a skinny child he needs all the help he can get.

I'm also still BF although mainly just first and last thing plus the never ending night feeds. Does that make a difference at all?

When do you get all the books/info are they worth it? I've had a quick look, to sign up online it wants £60 bronze which doesn't include the food optimising and body magic books or the magazine and £80 for gold (for 3mths). I'm on my own and I'm a SAHM so I don't have any spare money, basically I'd need to sign up for as little as poss then keep going on my own, I just can't spend £20 a month, even the sign up amount would be a struggle :( Can I get the info anywhere else? Can I buy the right books so I don't need to spend the extra £'s?

I'm sure i had other questions to ask but LO has woken twice already and my brain is now fried for the day :(

TIA x


----------



## Fifi61467

Hi lightning bugs. 
It does seem to be easy a d toddler freindly. My meals doe my one year old who is a pain with feeding. But he was helpful would certainly be something he could eat, my six year old and dh. 
Motivation wise. That's s hard one but why don't you look on eBay to see if you can get the books or advertise here in the wanted section. Then you wouldn't be shelling out all that extra cash. 
It seems easy to follow all the foods you like you can eat tons of except the cheese and choc&#55357;&#56861; which you would need to moderate but can have as syns. 

Good luck and I'm sure the lovely ladies here will be helpful.


----------



## daniellelk

Man I think i'v messed up, was feeling so good then last night I did the diet coke chicken and did my old trick of eating that and home made egg fried rice until I felt sick :( now I feel soo bad. I know they was free, but today and tomorrow i'm going to try and have syn free days too make up for binging.


----------



## Kitten_x

haha thats true fifi about 1cal per bash ;) thats like when i go on the wii fit activity log and tell it ive done 9hrs of "childcare" that day (it classes that as excersise lol) 1700 cals burned! win.

well done for having a sw valentines meal leash :D we are going out so i need to be a good girl! not sure what'll be on the menu but OH says its an italian place so will aim for a fish and veg meal if poss 

the rest of today is porridge for brekkie, chicken and wholegrain rice for lunch and banana and mullerlight for snacks. saving syns for tonight maybe a cheeky glass of vino or two!

i have yet to try the diet coke chicken but got some coming in my asda shop so it's on the list for later this week :D


----------



## Lisa84

Don't beat yourself up about it hun. Like you said everything you ate was free so you should be ok xxx


----------



## daniellelk

With being on ww for 4n half months im not used to eating loads lol think im going to make syn free spag bol later :) if i make a big batch i can freeze it :)


----------



## Fifi61467

Just made massive syn free chilli and put extra veg in. I've gone back to grating carrots in stuff again like when I was weaning my first ds to get hidden veg in meals!! Then I made pasta salad for today and tomorrow. 
Syn free pancakes ready to be mixed later. I'm on a roll and feeling quite virtuos and more importantly in control of food!!
Which for me is good cos I has got to the stage of not having meals and then eating anything that passed my mouth!!


----------



## NickyT75

Danielle dont feel guilty hun... free food is allowed so if you feel the need to binge every now & then its perfectly fine :)

AQ - 2lbs is really good so be proud of yourself :yipee:

lightningbugs - I havent got time to answer you properly but im not ignoring you hun & promise i'll get back to you xx


----------



## NickyT75

fifi - can you post your chilli recipe please?

im always looking for a decent one as I really like chilli but any (low fat) recipies ive tried so far have been slightly disappointing xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Nicky here's the chilli but I don't really follow recipes but I think it's right
3 onions chopped
Mushrooms about half a tub chopped small
4 fat cloves garlic
2 tins chop toms
1 tin kidney beans
3 carrots grated
600 g mince
Chilli as much as you like or Tabasco
1/2 tube tomato purée
2 beef stock cube

Fry onions
Add mince and garlic 
Add everything else, just crumble over the stock cube
Stir boil them simmer for at least an hour but the longer the better

Personally a good splash of red wine helps but am being mindful of syns so didn't use it

It's the length of cooking that helps I think it makes it yummy
Oh and salt and pepper if you like too

Just made the diet coke chicken and added Tabasco it was yum having that tonight chilli tomorrow
Then weigh in so fingers crossed I'm behaving well enough. I've hardly had any syns this week


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks hun :thumbup:

will try making it in the slow cooker I think? (I usually just make it on the hob using Quorn mince so maybe that's affecting the flavour? - will try to get some lean steak mince or something to try) xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Yep slow cooker just brown mince and onions and chuck it all in for about six hours


----------



## leash27

Yum that chilli recipe sounds good, I may give that a go at the weekend!

AQ - 2lbs is fab! I would be chuffed to lose 2lbs a week lol! Slow and steady wins the race.....

I have woken up today feeling like a little piggy. OH made a gorgeous dinner last night - grilled salmon in chilli sauce with stir fry veg and noodle, it was delicious and only 2 syns (the chilli sauce). But then I went and spoilt it with my M&S Chocolate and Praline dessert :dohh: Ok it tasted amazing and was totally worth it but now I feel like a pig. Just worked up the courage to dig the packet out the bin (classy eh) and work out the syns and its 18 :blush: 

So the plan is to cut my daily syns in half until I have made up for my greed lol! I just hope it doesn't spoil my weight loss for this week. I don't WI til Monday evening so I have 6 days to recover. That is do-able right?

x


----------



## jms895

Keep up the good work ladies :)
I gained a pound or 2 since hitting target so trying to be extra good this week!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi jms :hi:

Leash its perfectly do-able if you still have 6 days until WI so dont panic xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Leash. FLEXIBLE SYNS &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## leash27

Fifi61467 said:


> Leash. FLEXIBLE SYNS &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Lol, I know! I have just been so good I feel like I have let myself down! It was teeny tiny too, like the size of walnut whip!

Ah well, its done now! Today is a new day and I am aiming to make it syn free!

X


----------



## MummyCat

Leash... last week I had a small piece of cheesecake and a large wine and still lost 3lb's... so you can still lose this week hun :thumbup:

I have weigh in tonight... expecting 1lb loss 

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## NickyT75

last week I had a night out that included LOTS of cider & a drunken pizza on the way home :blush: but I still lost 2lbs so don't stress hun 

Good luck for tonight Cath :friends:

it's my WI tomorrow night & we're having a taster session so im trying to decide what to make xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks honey! 

I'm making diet coke chicken for dinner so taking a portion to the tasting tonight! :D


----------



## Kitten_x

so glad to hear you can be naughty and still lose! had garlic bread, pasta and wine/cocktails last night followed by gu cheesecakes and strawberries! hehe :) been angelic today though egg whites and grapefruit again for brek, skinny latte and butternut squash wrap for lunch and cous cous for tea followed by babybel and mullerlight. to have a valentines chocolate or not? might have 5 syns worth i think. :D


----------



## daniellelk

i think i felt so full the other day as I was coming down with my son's bug. Just recovering today and my stomach doesn't feel so "full" now for the first time in 2/3days. 
BUT as me and my son are both been ill and i'v been tired and drained I couldn't b arsed to cook :( so mcd's for dinner for us both and chippy for tea for me(H had dry toast as he's still ill and been advised by doc to starve him for 24hour, which I can't do so just giving him dry stuff) :/ 
Weigh in day tomorrow so will find out what damage I have done.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls x

Cath- How did WI go? x

Leash- I am surprised im losing 2lbs most wks tbh as my head is not in the zone at the moment. lol. I really need to try harder. You are doing well x

Hi to everyone else x

Well last nights meal was amazing! we had crocodile, springbok , ostrich, squid and lots of other goodies followed by stunning desserts of mini cakes and washed down with wine so all good! ha. I am hoping for a 3-4lb loss by mon but i think 2lb is more realistic after that lot! ha xxx


----------



## MummyCat

1lb down for me! as I suspected! Got an SAS log so I can sort out some habits that are creeping back in!!!

Made a plan with a friend to take our kiddies to Whipsnade zoo (around the corner) after Lottie and her son have their socatots class on Monday! We're both at SW so going to make a syn free picnic for us! :D

I need to get out and walk more!!! 

Good luck tomorrow Danielle! Hope you all feel better soon! Your poor family are really having a tough time! 

AQ... you ate bokkie? :) it's a very lean meat! So is ostrich... not sure about croc though...cos I've never had it! :haha:


----------



## Fifi61467

I had my first weigh in and lost 5.5 lbs. I'm so pleased with this and it's spurred me on and given me a real boost to continue trying hard. I know next week won't be as good but seeing how you other ladies have done is a real help. 

Goal for this week?? Lots of walking with pram


----------



## leash27

Well done Fifi - thats fab!! Its good to have a decent loss in the first week as you feel like you are well on your way then!

And Nicky well done to you, 1lb is great! How did you know you had lost 1lb? Do you weigh yourself at home or can you just guess? I never have any idea what I have lost!


AQ - we all have spells where we aren't really 'in the zone' but if you can lose 2lbs when you feel like that then I would say thats fab! All those meats sound amazing, where did you have all that? My ex OH and I used to go to a restaurant on Smithdown Rd called Mustard and they used to have things like that (I only got as far as trying Kangaroo meat though lol).

I am planning a trip to the gym today for the first time in AGES so wish me luck!

x


----------



## daniellelk

5lb loss for me :) finally below the weight iv been stuck at for over a month! Usually on weighin day is have a treat but after yesturday I don't think I will this week. Going to cook my fave meal at dinner for my parents, and its syn free :) then got some salad and chicke. That needs using so chicken kebabs and salad for tea :)


----------



## Kitten_x

woo 5lbs is fab :D didn't do as much damage as you thought! hope your lo gets well soon :)

thats quite an exotic meal africaqueen glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## daniellelk

He seems loads better today but that's usual case when a doctors appointment as been made.


----------



## Kitten_x

isn't it just! Glad he's feeling better though :)

im having such a lazy day today! the house is a tip and im still in my pjs and i cba to cook anything. so heres todays plan

had special k with milk for breakfast and had milk in my coffee so have used a healthy extra and 5 syns

then had 3 thorntons for my mid morning snack...yeah SO healthy thats another 7.5 syns so no more for me today!

having a mug shot and a muller light for dinner cos theyre free and i'm LAZY!

and tea will be jacket potato with some chilli i made earlier in the week.

must try harder tomorrow. need to get some fruit and veg down me


----------



## MummyCat

Fifi61467 said:


> I had my first weigh in and lost 5.5 lbs. I'm so pleased with this and it's spurred me on and given me a real boost to continue trying hard. I know next week won't be as good but seeing how you other ladies have done is a real help.
> 
> Goal for this week?? Lots of walking with pram

Absolutely brilliant!! Well done hun! :yipee: Just a word of warning.... I had a big loss week one (7lb's) followed by a very small loss (1/2lb), I was rather sad about that... but the next week was 3lb's off... so don't panic if your next weigh in isn't great! :hugs: Just keep doing as you're doing and you'll lose loads of weight! :hugs:



leash27 said:


> Well done Fifi - thats fab!! Its good to have a decent loss in the first week as you feel like you are well on your way then!
> 
> And Nicky well done to you, 1lb is great! How did you know you had lost 1lb? Do you weigh yourself at home or can you just guess? I never have any idea what I have lost!
> 
> I am planning a trip to the gym today for the first time in AGES so wish me luck!
> 
> x

I think this was meant for me? Thanks for the congrats and yep.. I weigh myself at home! :rofl: I know I shouldn't... but I weigh myself Sat morning's.. and it's my way of staying on track over the weekend, if it's a nice number I then think... i can't ruin all my hard work... and if it's a bad number... then I think I HAVE to be good because I DON'T want to see the numbers going up at weigh in! :haha: and then I weigh myself again on Wednesday to see what I'm likely to expect. The scales aren't exactly the same. week before last I thought I'd lost 2, but had actually lost 3! :rofl: Not a bad surprise at all! :haha:

GOod luck at gym hun! :thumbup: 



daniellelk said:


> 5lb loss for me :) finally below the weight iv been stuck at for over a month! Usually on weighin day is have a treat but after yesturday I don't think I will this week. Going to cook my fave meal at dinner for my parents, and its syn free :) then got some salad and chicke. That needs using so chicken kebabs and salad for tea :)

Excellent loss hun! You must be so pleased! Well done you on not having a treat! I had a little chocolate last night! *sigh* but this morning had fruit and yoghurt for breaky and am in a rush to get back out the house as just got in from drop in clinic and stay and play and now off to drop Lottie off at a friend's house so I can get Lizzie to the Dr's for her jabs... so grabbed a yoghurt and a couple alpen light bars (my HeB today)!! 

OUr Dinner is going to be steamed salmon, potatoes and vegetables! Scrummy!!! 



daniellelk said:


> He seems loads better today but that's usual case when a doctors appointment as been made.

Glad he's on the mend!! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Kitten_x said:


> isn't it just! Glad he's feeling better though :)
> 
> im having such a lazy day today! the house is a tip and im still in my pjs and i cba to cook anything. so heres todays plan
> 
> had special k with milk for breakfast and had milk in my coffee so have used a healthy extra and 5 syns
> 
> then had 3 thorntons for my mid morning snack...yeah SO healthy thats another 7.5 syns so no more for me today!
> 
> having a mug shot and a muller light for dinner cos theyre free and i'm LAZY!
> 
> and tea will be jacket potato with some chilli i made earlier in the week.
> 
> must try harder tomorrow. need to get some fruit and veg down me

LOL... I have days like this! In fact I have such a mess in the kitchen to clean up, but rushed out the house this morning.... rushed home to make lunch. Lottie is eating a tuna sandwich! and then we're rushing out to get to Dr's! 

The mess in my kitchen will just have to wait! :rofl:


----------



## leash27

MummyCat - so sorry!!!! :dohh:

Well done to you though lol! I keep toying with the idea of investing in some digital scales but I am worried I will get obsessed with weighing myself!

x


----------



## MummyCat

You're alright chick! :thumbup: I knew you meant me! :)

Well there is that as well. I have previously had issues with weighing myself too much. In fact.. hubby can hear when I stand on them :shock: that sounds like I'm such an elephant the scales cry when I get on them! :rofl: but it makes a loud click noise when you zero it... and then when you climb on it! (it does it with my 34lb toddler. So I know it's not just complaining about my weight!) :haha: Anyway... he'll ask me when I next walk into the room he's in how my weigh in was! :rofl: so then have to say... and in a way it's better because he then supports me through the week! :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

well done everyone :yipee: some fab losses this week hey? :happydance:

my WI is 7pm tonight so im hoping to have lost something too, have been doing lots of walking this past couple of weeks & im really starting to see my fitness improving so im happy about that :) xx


----------



## Kitten_x

glad it's not just me!  tomorrow i will be virtuous :D even though it's OH's "pizza night". i'm doing a syn free smash pizza for me woo


----------



## Fifi61467

Thanks mummycat, I kind of knew I wouldn't get so good next week and then it will hopefully settle to a steady loss but good to hear it from someone else. 
Finding it harder today but I think that's tiredness and visitors and stress making me feel disorganised. 

Good luck nicky I'm sure you'll do well


----------



## Fifi61467

Thanks mummycat, I kind of knew I wouldn't get so good next week and then it will hopefully settle to a steady loss but good to hear it from someone else. 
Finding it harder today but I think that's tiredness and visitors and stress making me feel disorganised. 

Good luck nicky I'm sure you'll do well


----------



## jms895

OMG I missed weigh in again and know I have gained 2 pound. LAst night I had a large galaxy and half a bottle of wine. Someone please give me a BIG BIG kick up the ass to get back on track :nope:
Swimming tonight and WILL swim 1.5km!


----------



## jms895

BTW have started with the weighing myself obsessing twice a day again :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky, hope it went okay hun! 

Kitten, how do you make a syn free pizza???? 

Fifi... you may have a good loss too this week hun... but I did start to wonder if i was really going to manage to lose weight or if my first week was just fluke! :dohh: This is the longest I've stuck to a diet... normally i last about 3 weeks on WW or anything I try at home lasts about 2 weeks! :dohh: No idea why I'm so useless at it, but this time I'm on week 5 now and loving it! :shrug:


Jade.... as your official wedding photographer and not one that will let you undo all your hard work...... I'm hereby kicking you up the bum!!! But only to just go to weigh in. Don't panic! Just go get weighed in and stay for the class if you can. You'll find the motivation to get back on track just by doing that! :hugs:

We all have bad days/weeks... but don't let one bad day/week ruin it for you... you've lost so much and done so well... remember that! 

Love you chick! :flower: You can do this!! :hugs: Call or text if you need to chat! :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Thanks huN! I WILL get weighed next week. I was half under target last time so will be 1.5 over now so if I can be 1 over next time am fine with that.

Syn free pizza am guessing either Pitta as HEB or Smash pizza with smash as the base?

BTW has anyone had Chocoloate Philadelphia? OMG LOL YUM Have it on ryvita and with some banana mmmmmm or on a cupcake :haha:

Good luck over the weekend ladies, stay good and be slim! :)


----------



## MummyCat

I'll have to look up some recipes :) ta xx

1lb over is really not bad... well done hun!

No yet tried the choc spread but have heard good things :)


----------



## Kitten_x

https://myslimmingworld-jo.blogspot.com/2011/06/syn-free-smash-pizza.html

:)

omg galaxy and wineeee <3 why can't that be free!


----------



## africaqueen

Fifi and Danielle- WELL DONE on fab losses! x

Cath- Yeah i thought the meat seemed very lean. Was lovely. Croc was lightly battered tho so that was not healthy but tasty. lol x

Leash- The south african place was in Ellesmere port called 'Jambula'. I would highly recommend it but it is rather expensive for smallish portions so nice for a special occasion x

JMS- We all have off days/weeks so just get back on plan as from now and by next wk you will of lost the 2lb gain ;-) simples x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I have been a bit crap but i have tried. I have a unopened box of thorntons chocs that dh bought me for valentines day put away in cupboard and i wont be having them intill iv had my egg collection and im lying on the couch recovering watching films. lol. They are gonna be my treat. I had a salad in work yesterday and grilled lamb chops with rice an veg for tea but then got hungry around midnight an made peanut butter on toast... eeeek. Its not helping that i have a cold an feel so cold all the time either as im hungry all the time... gonna make syn free chilli con carne tonight for tea and il take some to work tomorrow as im working all wkend. Off out later to buy a few of the new mint choc muller lights. Hope they are nice xxx


----------



## NickyT75

whats this about chocolate philadelphia???????????? where can I get my hands on some?? :rofl:

I only lost 0.5lb which is a bit of a bummer but :witch: is currently here so maybe thats got something to do with it? :shrug:

have been doing a lot of walking lately... did 4 miles yesterday & 6 miles today so im hoping for a better loss next week (aiming for 3lbs to get my 2.5 stone award)

dont beat yourself up Jade :hugs: you have done so well! Cath is right tho... try to get to group & stay for image therapy to get yourself motivated again, I think it really does help :hugs: 

AQ - I didn't like the new mint Mullerlights :nope: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nicky, go u 32bls is amazing. Hope ur all well? XXX


----------



## NickyT75

DaisyDuke said:


> Nicky, go u 32bls is amazing. Hope ur all well? XXX

OMG!!!!!!!!! Daisy!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: it's so great to see you again!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Im great thanks :) how are you hunni?? :hugs: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Nicky... it's still a loss hun! 

I wanted to ask if the certificates change? or do you just get a 1/2 stone loss certificate each time you loss another 7lb's? Hoping I get my next certificate next week!!! :D I have to lose 2.5 lbs. I think that's a possibility. Had a brilliant first two days.... now just need another 5 like that! :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

no hun they change to 1 stone 2 stone 3 stone etc etc... xx


----------



## MummyCat

cool, thanks hun!!! I have loads to collect then :)


----------



## jms895

Morning! A good day on plan yesterday and swam 1.5km am pleased with myself. Though likely to undo it tonight when OH tkes me out :haha:
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Fifi61467

Oh me too mummycat I have so many I can't even think about it. 
I'm just hoping I can hit half a stone this week but don't think I will as I did so well last week it's bound to slow this week

So nice to see how well everyone else has done tho. Quite inspiring


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Jade! :thumbup: you def deserve a nice relaxing meal out with your fiance'! :D 

Fifi... you can do it hun! :thumbup: Do you weigh in on Monday? Very excited for you and hope you get that first certificate! It really is very inspiring seeing all these ladies having lost loads! I see and read all the success stories and think... I'll have one of those soon... because I WILL shift this weight! :D


----------



## jms895

Fifi - make some super speed soup! :thumbup:


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Jade :yipee: 

Fifi & Cath you'll have loads of certificates before you know it! we CAN all do it together :happydance: xx


----------



## Fifi61467

No I weigh in wed or Thursday but it's Thursday this week


----------



## MummyCat

NickyT75 said:


> Well done Jade :yipee:
> 
> Fifi & Cath you'll have loads of certificates before you know it! we CAN all do it together :happydance: xx

YES WE CAN! :dance: 

:haha:


----------



## Fifi61467

Super speed soup on my list now 
Thanks


----------



## Fifi61467

Does anyone know am I better to have syns all the time or not. At the moment I have very few and don't feel the urge for junk so only use minimal to spice up my meals a bit. 

But..... Ive a lot of weight to lose so should I try to have them now so I can cut them when I plateau, or just only have them when I need to????

I've no idea but I'm trying to think long term so I don't fail


----------



## jms895

Fifi i would have 10-15 a day x


----------



## Lisa84

I find if i use my syns daily i dont lose much but if i have a blow out night like a takeaway after weigh in and then hardly use them on the other days i lose more. Weird!!

JMS have u got the recipe for the super speed soup? I used to make it but lost the recipe. Is it the one with the beans? xx


----------



## jms895

Here you go! Be warned about the after effects :haha:

1 can mixed bean salad
1 can green lentils
2 cans chopped tomatoes
1 can baked beans
Handful of split lentils
2 large leeks
1 large onion
4 large carrots
2 parsnips
Green, red or yellow pepper
2 beef stock cubes
Salt & pepper
Mixed herbs
Water (enough to cover all ingredients)

Chop all veg and put everything in pan, cover with water bring to boil and simmer until veg are soft.

Can be left chunky or blended.


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks a million hun :happydance:

I used to love this but lost the recipe. It's sooo filling!! I leave some bits of it out tho as i don't like leeks and other things.

I tried blending it once and it was minging, much bettter chunky :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

I have realised why my loss has only been at most 2lbs when i have stuck to plan so much... i could kick myself! been having rice most days but the frozen one from iceland that u microwave and i checked packet last night an sunflower oil is main ingredient!! tried to check on syn value but cant find out but i should imagine its not good and iv been eating a lot of it... Ooops! will be cooking rice from dry now ans hoping for a better outcome!

Just had a Choc Coconut options drink an omg it is AMAZING! think they are 2 syns and so tasty. Also LOVE the new mint choc muller lights! nom nom.
Stew for tea soon.
I think il make some ss soup as i really need to lose 10lb within next 2.5 wks xxx


----------



## Kitten_x

i have fallen off the wagon :( it all started last night. Had real pizza instead of syn free pizza, today have had a belvita for bfst, starbucks skinny muffin for dinner a peanut butter bagel, soup and granary bread and some choc buttons. :S seriously, must do better tomorrow. Weekends are my downfall - anyone else? x


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks for the recipe Jade! :thumbup:

Well today I've gone over in syns... I've had 22... we were out for dinner at a friend's house. He made gnocchi bake with some mascarpone, I had a glass of wine and a half portion of tarte au citron... but resisted the snacks and the chocolates handed round after dinner.

BUT I only had 2.5 syns on Thursday and 3 syns on Friday so I had planned for this meal out! :haha: Hoping that it keeps the damage limited. 

Kitten... don't let one broken tulip make you throw out the whole bunch! :hugs: 
ie.. it's just one day (maybe two).. tomorrow is a new day with new challenges... and you can do this! Take it one meal at a time and just try to make the best choice you can! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa84

Aww cat that is lovely. My consultant sent me that in a txt once and it really lifted me up xx


----------



## Kitten_x

thank you :) going to mums later for syn free sunday lunch. today is a new day!


----------



## MummyCat

good for you honey!! :thumbup:

It is lovely isn't it Lisa! I always remind myself that after a bad day! 

I have to tell you ladies that I'm ever so proud of myself. This is the longest I've ever stuck to a diet plan before. WW I only ever managed 3 weeks before stopping sticking to the plan! Not sure why I couldn't just stick to it... but I never did! 

I always have thoughts and dreams of me being thin and then end up bigger than I started and weirdly this time I KNOW it's going to happen.

Anyway... thought I'd just share that with you all! Not sure where this determination is coming from but as far as I can see... a year's hard work and sticking to healthy living and I'll be a much happier person! 

PS... this is a New Years Resolution that's not going to fail! :haha:

Got my new bike this morning. I haven't ridden a bike (other than spinning) since moving here from South Africa 8 years ago and even then, I think I hadn't been on my bike back home for a good few years before I left... I need the bike for the Triathlon I'm doing in Sept! :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

MummyCat I know exactly what you mean! I have done WW on and off for years and I always manage to stick to it for a bout 5/6 weeks and then I get fed up and fall off the wagon! I just feel like with SW I am going to stick with it as I am really enjoying it and in 2 weeks I have not once felt deprived (on WW I felt like that every day lol).

You sound really motivated, its so inspiring to hear people talk like that because it makes me think I can do it too! I am focusing on my wedding in June, I have spent so much money on my dress I want it to look amazing. I don't have a massive amount of weight to lose, I just want to feel comfortable again and fit into my pre baby wardrobe!

We CAN do it!!!

x


----------



## africaqueen

Cath- Lovin the pma! u go girl! ;-) x

Kitten- we all have off days. You will get back into it x

Hi to JMS, leash and all the gang x

AFM- Well i STS today when i got weighed which is hardly surprising seeing as i had a pasty the other day, followed by a cake... last night i had trifle after dinner an then some of dh's chippy chips in the evening with a few glasses of rose... aaaah.
I was lucky to of STS really! today i have been really good and only syns i used were for low fat flora for my toast. Deffo gonna lose 4lbs by next week as i am gonna stop cheating an get some disipline! lol xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks lovelies!! Leash... you are going to look stunning in your dress! :thumbup:

STS is not bad at all AQ! :hugs: good luck for this week xx


----------



## BlueButterfly

* everyone 

I lost on slimming world few pounds before I got pregnant and now when my little one is 12wks I would like to start this diet again. 
Would you recommend me to join group or do you think I could do this all by myself. As you all are mummies you understand that time is very pressures , can't really join gym because I have no family near by to look after little one so I am guessing lots of walking for me 
any little tips before I do my Tesco shopping and start my diet? 

Thank you so much 
xxxx*


----------



## Fifi61467

Ohhh struggling today. I'm tired i feel rough with a cold and want cake!!!!!

So far I've resisted and had grapes and a cuppa soup, I'm going to try a hot bath and spag Bol and hope the cravings go&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Butterfly :hi:

welcome :)

its pretty easy to follow but I still think you'd be better off/more likely to stick to it if you attend a group & stay to class instead of getting weighed & going home

id say just stock up on plenty fresh fruit & veg, Muller lights/any other fat free yoghurt, skinless chicken breasts/lean beef/pork etc, pasta/rice/potatoes & that will give you a good basis to work from xx


----------



## leash27

Hi Butterfly :flower: Nicky has pretty much covered what sort of foods you would need to be starting off with I think. I agree that it is better to join a group though, it really helps you to feel motivated. I actually enjoying staying for the meeting and have picked up a few tips and recipes too.

MummyCat - thanks! I am so determined to get the 'Oooohs' and 'Aaaahs' when I walk down the aisle :winkwink:

Had my WI tonight and another 1lb off so thats 6lbs in 2 weeks. I am happy with 1lbs since I had the 18 syn pudding on Tues and its my 'time of the month' so it will do for me!

Going to try really hard this week and get at least 2lbs off next week!

x


----------



## Fifi61467

Leash well done that's fab. Keep going that's really good. 

Hello butterfly. I've just started and find the diet fairly simple but the thought of not losing at my weigh in is keeping me straight so it is worth going to groups I think but that could be cos I have very little will power!!


----------



## leash27

Fifi61467 said:


> Leash well done that's fab. Keep going that's really good.
> *
> Hello butterfly. I've just started and find the diet fairly simple but the thought of not losing at my weigh in is keeping me straight so it is worth going to groups I think but that could be cos I have very little will power*!!

This is very true. When my consultant goes round the group and says what people have lost, I never want to have a gain and if someone loses several pounds then I wanna know how they did it lol!

x


----------



## BlueButterfly

*Thank you girls. Will look in to local group. I think my old one was moved in to another location which is shame but maybe new one will be even closer/ or better lol. 
I also managed to find my old books and had few ideas again what to do. 
once I register with group I'll put my targets on here. It is really good that you set this thread here as you can keep yourself motivate + give each other tips
xxx
*


----------



## daniellelk

evening ladies! Went abit of track this weekend, Friday night a full bottle of 20/20 and sat night, HUGE takeaway! but felt rotten for it yest, I decided it was a takeaway hangover.
Back on track today (altho not really eaten anything as was ill again last night).

anyone got the recipe for Syn free pancakes? x


----------



## NickyT75

well done Leash! :yipee:

sorry Danielle I haven't got the pancake recipe hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- Pancake recipe on 1st page ;-) xxx


----------



## leash27

There is a syn free pancake recipe???

X


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/occasions/pancakes.jpgxx


----------



## NickyT75

where is everyone? :shrug: hope you are all ok xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

We didn't have pancakes yesterday, but that's mostly because I couldn't be bothered :haha: Lottie doesn't eat them, hubby's not fussed and so it was easier to not even make the mess :)

I stepped on the scales this morning and I'm rather disappointed. at this rate I'll be surprised if I lose any tonight :( I'm sad because I've been a lot better than normal this week and even on my Sat evening out I only had 22 syns... other days I've not got over 5!! 

I had to take a :test: yesterday... my period is late... though it's only my second after having had Lizzie. but on CD37 and cramping :shrug: but :bfn: last night.


----------



## NickyT75

must just be your cycles havent settled down yet hun 

good luck for WI xx


----------



## daniellelk

I tried that recipe, think I went wrong somewhere as it tasted like omellets lol 

second weigh in tomorrow, just had chinesse tho :/ so anything i'v lost i'v prob just ruined! need to get a decent shop done


----------



## MummyCat

NickyT75 said:


> must just be your cycles havent settled down yet hun
> 
> good luck for WI xx

I really do hope so! Not sure I'm ready for another baby just yet! Elizabeth's only 3 months! 

2lb's lost and slimmer of the week! I could really do with having lost that extra little 1/2lb to get my first stone.... but i'll get that bugger next week! :rofl:



daniellelk said:


> I tried that recipe, think I went wrong somewhere as it tasted like omellets lol
> 
> second weigh in tomorrow, just had chinesse tho :/ so anything i'v lost i'v prob just ruined! need to get a decent shop done

Good luck hun! Hope it goes alright!!!


Hey... anyone seen Blah about?? She's not posted much (if anything) for a while! Hoping that she's doing okay! 

xxx


----------



## daniellelk

always do bad night before weigh in so hopefully i'l still have a small loss. 

Been walking and decorating this week, so hopefully has helped


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Cath :yipee:

nope havent seen Blah for a while hun xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! :) I got complimented at group today. Two ladies said that it's awesome how much difference they can see in my face shape etc. :cloud9: I could have kissed them! :haha:


----------



## daniellelk

Another 7lb down :) that's 12loss in 2week :) now weigh less then 16 stone, for the first time since Sept 10.


----------



## MummyCat

Holy smokes... that's awesome!!! :yipee: Well done hun! What did you do this week for such a good loss?


----------



## daniellelk

God knows because iv not really been keeping a food diary... Had takeaway 3times and me and my partner shared a huge bag of crisp yest :s


----------



## MummyCat

:shock: if I just looked at those items I'd gain weight :rofl:

Done lots of exercise?? x


----------



## daniellelk

Not really, walked to a friends and helped do abit of painting. The walk should have took 10mins but took 30 cause my son was walking and stops too look at everything


----------



## MummyCat

Wow... well well done hun it's a brilliant achievement!! :thumbup: You must be thrilled to bits! :dance:


----------



## Kitten_x

well done that's awesome :D x


----------



## leash27

Well done MummyCat and danielle :thumbup: Awesome work ladies!

I am off to the gym for the second time this week, I am desperate for a good loss this week after my little 1lbs off last week. 

x


----------



## NickyT75

Wow!! well done Danielle!! :yipee:

its my WI at 7pm tonight so wish me luck ladies please xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Ladies! 

Leash you've done so well and 1lb is still a very good loss!! :thumbup:

Good luck Nicky!! xx


----------



## Kitten_x

good luck :) I did a cheeky weigh in this morning and another 1lb down woo so should be more by the proper weigh in monday if im a good girl :)


----------



## leash27

Thanks MummyCat, I know any loss is good I suppose. I just wish it was more lol! I only have a stone and a bit to lose so I guess its going to be tough.

Good luck Nicky!!

x


----------



## MummyCat

That's good Kitten... hope you lose on Monday! :thumbup:

Leash you're going to find it harder to shift big numbers as you get closer to target.. but you know that... so don't beat yourself up.. :haha: you are doing BRILLIANTLY!!! Please remind me of this when I've got a stone left to lose! :rofl:


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done on the losses ladies they really are inspiring. 

Danielle wow that's amazing how on earth have you managed. That's fab


----------



## Fifi61467

Is it just me or do others feel like this. I want to do the diet, I want to get weighed but I really hate the slimming world meetings, I hate sitting there waiting after weigh in and I hate all that stuff with people I don't know at all!!

I find it hard to talk to the women as they seem to all have a person they come with and would much rather weigh and run.
Is this wrong? Should I keep trying to go even tho I dread Thursday cos of the meeting but am happy to weigh in??
Any thoughts ladies


----------



## MummyCat

Hun... I don't know what to suggest because I LOVE the meetings. I literally spent most of my Wednesday evening laughing with about 5 other ladies. I enjoy it so much, everyone is happy to chat about what they found good or struggled with that week and so many have different idea's on how to deal with certain things or cook certain foods and I leave in such a good mood! 

I'm not sure if it's down to the consultant? Or just that it's a good mix of people? but I really wish you had a similar experience to me... because I look forward to the image therapy each week. I think it's the one reason that I've lasted this long on the diet! 

I really don't know what to suggest, are there many ladies who stay for group? you may find that if you stick it out a few more sessions you'll naturally get to know some of the ladies better (just over time) and perhaps it wont be so difficult???

:hugs: Maybe you need a different group?


----------



## Fifi61467

I'm going to keep trying it as I want to succeed but this week it was so tedious and I didn't really learn anything, but I will keep staying. Not sure about the image therapy as I don't know that we have done any, all we did both weeks was go round the room stating losses, clapping and setting new target for next week. Although its good to see people lose it was a long time doing it I felt.
I'm not giving up so I'll stay next week and maybe if I still don't like it just stay every other week.
I'm glad you enjoy yours tho and it does give me hope, I may change meetings if I stay not liking it and see how that goes
Thanks mummycat


----------



## MummyCat

No worries honey... it's just such a shame that you're not getting what you need from them! 

We do go round and discuss the losses etc but our consultant asks good questions to everyone and there's a lot of interaction. Which is nice... because it feels like we're all in it together.... if you know what I mean? 

I really hope it improves for you hun! :hugs:


----------



## Fifi61467

Cheers hun, I'll keep plodding cos I like the eating plan and really want to try and stick with it x


----------



## NickyT75

I lost 3.5lbs!! :wohoo:

Yeah Fifi I agree with Cath about the meetings but ours is quite a small group so we all know each other pretty well now & are rooting for each other iykwim?

just try to stick it out a bit longer & get chatting to some of the other members so that you feel more like part of the group? I know its difficult at first coz I used to feel the same but ive made loads of new friends by staying to image therapy so im glad I did xx


----------



## leash27

Well done Nicky - that's marvellous!!!

MummyCat - thank you for keeping my spirits up! I am just jealous of all the big losses but I know I had losses like that when i had a bit more to lose so it has to slow down eventually and I have to work harder for it! Going to the gym again after work today so that will be 3 times this week - fingers crossed it will show on the scales on Monday. My work clothes are starting to feel bigger, especially my skirts so I think my mummy tummy may be finally toning up again!!

Fifi - I don't know anyone at my meetings either but I still stay because its the only way I am ever going to get to know them. Plus, when I leave I feel so motivated by everyone else! I do think my consultant helps, she is awesome! What's yours like?

X


----------



## Fifi61467

Thanks leash and nicky, it's good to hear it gets better, I will stay and hope it does. 
My consultant seems quite sweet and it is a large group so she must be doing something right. 

Thank you ladies you do all give me hope and encouragement. I'm 3 lbs down today so that's 8 1/2 in two weeks. I know it will slow down drastically now but I'm pleased with the good start


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky... awesome loss chick!! :yipee:

Leash.. gym 3 times this week! :shock: you're now inspiring and motivating me to get off my bottom! :D I hope it shows on the scales on Monday! :thumbup:

Fifi... that's excellent hun! That's an average of just over 4lbs a week!! :shock: AWESOME!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lisa84

Wow nicky thats a fab weight loss.

Hey leash like everyone has said a loss is a loss and you should be proud of yourself.

I haven't really been sticking to it the past couple of weeks. I haven't been bad but haven't really stuck to it. I maintained last week and lost half this week, i'm hoping for at least a maintain on Monday and then i'm gonna get right back on it after that. I want to lose at least half a stone in march so going to take it seriously. I'm ok with that as at least i haven't been gaining and undoing all my hard work from before :(

I went spinning last night and will be going tomorrow morning. I have sessions booked in on Tues, weds, thurs and saturday morning next week so hoping that gets me a good loss xx


----------



## Squidge

Is there any free registration vouchers flying around does anyone know? My mums wanting to join :flower:


----------



## Lisa84

If u go to class i think they are doin that healthy eating challenge thing where if you bring someone new they get a free week and so do u xx


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies! I have seriously gone to pot! Got weighed after 3 weeks and gained 2.5 pounds! Dont sound much but hard when it took me 3 months to get that odd :nope:
Still JUST in target but need help getting 3 off now!
Hope your all ok? So whos been at the speed soup!? I think I neeed to make some this week! x


----------



## jms895

PS well done on all your fab losses ladies this week! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

Im making some speed and minestrone soup today. Might go soup crazy and make Butternut squash soup as well lol xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Lisa you can do it hun!!! :thumbup: 

Good luck this week Jade! I need to get all the ingredients in to do the speed soup

Completely on track since weigh in, so hoping i can keep it up this week and get my stone award! 

Xxx


----------



## Fifi61467

Is it just that soup that works as super speed or could I make any flavour with lots of the super speed ingredients in it and have a good effect?


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE to Leash, Cath, Danielle,Nicky and anyone else iv missed! FAB losses ladies. Keep it up x

Lisa- When are you starting IVF?  im waiting on AF and then its all systems go! x

Jms- You will soon shift that. You have done so well x

Fifi- I dont enjoy class either. I find it very boring talking about food for over a hr tbh... i have tried a few diff classes an now i just do it from home an get weighed once a wk on my digital scales x

AFM- I have been good 'ish'. Could of been better. Not drank at all or ate any junk food but af is due so iv been eating a fair few boiled sweets to help my sugar craving and iv been eating at odd times as my dad has his gall bladder removed on wed an iv been off work caring for him and cooking cleaning etc. I have been doing more walking than usual but feel so shattered all the time. I hope to of lost at least 2lbs by monday. I really dont want another STS. I have really tried this wk, altho iv not been perfect i have stayed away from temptation even tho iv craved a maccies all wk! lol xxx


----------



## MummyCat

good luck honey... well done for sticking to it, hoping the hard work pays off on the scales :hugs:

I am now almost 3 weeks late for :witch: it's really bugging me! Will do another test tomorrow.


----------



## jms895

Thanks folks! must get some ingredients for the soup today!


----------



## babydevil1989

hi guys can i join (again!!!!) please?

a bit about me - my names stacie im 22 (nearly 23!!) i have a 2 year old boy called toby.

my start weight was 13st 10lbs and im only 5ft 4!!

im really really determined this time and i WILL lose the weight!

my target is 10st and se from there.

any way i started slimming world again last monday, had a sneaky weigh in on friday and have lost 5lbs!! i am so happy with myself and i havnt even missed anything!! x


----------



## jms895

Welcome stacie xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Oops fell off the wagon a bit yesterday, I was going out to a freinds for dinner, had just finished a night shift and tbh just ate bits here and bits there, few crisps few minstrels but if white bread, glass of baileys!!!!!

BUT I'm already planning my being good again today and have managed to not gave a crafty slice if white bread so I'm quite pleased with myself. 
Also I'm going to make soup and wonder if any soup will be super speed or does it have to have those specific ingredients

Welcome jms bet you are looking forward to weigh in

Africa queen.. I'm glad I'm not on my own


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Stacie and well done on losings 5lbs so far! x

Fifi- We all have naughty days and im loving the sound of that baileys! LOVE the stuff but have managed to stay off it for 6wks now and as iv given up alcohol for lent that helps too. It was my mums fave drink too and she used to give half pint servings of it! haha x

Hi to everyone else and i hope we are all being as good as can be this wkend?? lol.
I was craving choc last night as af is due any day now so i did treat myself to a small packet of malteasers but aside from that i have been good and done lots more walking to an from my dads as he is still not able to walk too well. Hope it shows on scales tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Fifi61467

Oops meant welcome stacie!! Sorry jms xx


----------



## levichips

anyone else really struggle on the weekends? i seem to loose like 3 lb during the week then put 2 back on on weekend. i'm getting back to gym now though x


----------



## LoraLoo

I struggle on weekends, Ive just made some chick pea peanuts, seen them on the SW fb page-just cheak pea's drained and washed, pet dry, fry light and salt, cook on high inoven for about 40 mins or until hard. They're nice- bit like a cross between popcorn and peanuts, good if you like savoury snacks xx


----------



## levichips

i'll try them thanks think i am going to have to do what i used to and save all my syns for weekend really worked for me, am i ok doing this whilst breast feeding? it ok as long as i'm eating plenty of free foods? x


----------



## LoraLoo

I'd say so hun Im BF and I BF LAST lo AND USED TO SAVE THEM, SO LONG AS U ARE HAVING YOUR FREE FOODS N MAKE SURE YOU HAVE UR ADDITIONAL he'S TOO XX


----------



## LoraLoo

Excuse caps! x


----------



## levichips

does anyone know the extra healthy extras on the extra easy plan when breast feeding, is it the same as the list posted earlier? x


----------



## daniellelk

hay, fell of track big time this weekend! used way more then allowed in syns with alchol and food. Back on track in the morning tho :)


----------



## NickyT75

levichips said:


> does anyone know the extra healthy extras on the extra easy plan when breast feeding, is it the same as the list posted earlier? x

I posted the list a few weeks ago hun (not sure if this is the one you mean?)

it goes on the age of your baby & you get extra HEAs 

welcome to Stacie :hi: 

just put it behind you Danielle & you'll be fine xx


----------



## Lisa84

africaqueen said:


> Lisa- When are you starting IVF?  im waiting on AF and then its all systems go! xxxx

Im currently taken Provera so should start AF next but i have to take the pill for a month first so i have a cycle before i start xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hi ladies! 

Welcome Stacie :hi: fab loss so far! :thumbup: 

I've been pretty good this weekend so far! Though I have the same issue... not as in control as I am during the week! but life's for living... so I'll just have to try work around it! :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies.

Lora- That chick pea recipe sounds fab! il give that a go as i love my snacks for watching films with  x

Lisa- Not long till your IVF now then  im still waiting on AF and no sign yet! Grrrr x

Hi to Jms, Danielle, Cath, Leash, Nicky, Levi and all the gang and good luck to all the monday weigh in ladies x

AFM- I just got weighed and iv lost 3lbs this wk!  really happy with that esp with af being due anytime as i usually retain a lot of water. Hoping to lose another 3lbs by next monday  xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Brilliant weight loss honey!!! :dance:

My AF has been due for 2 weeks now and I've felt bloated this whole time :( hoping she eventually shows up! 

Good luck for weigh in ladies :flower:


----------



## babydevil1989

first week weigh in and ............ 6lb!!!! cant beleive how easy its been!!! roll on this week!! x


----------



## MummyCat

:dance: well done hun!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! :yipee: well done Stacie & AQ :yipee:

good luck to everyone else :dust:

Ive been doing a lot of walking lately & went out for 90 mins today even tho it was chucking it down! :rain: so hoping for another good loss on thursday xx


----------



## levichips

NickyT75 said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know the extra healthy extras on the extra easy plan when breast feeding, is it the same as the list posted earlier? x
> 
> I posted the list a few weeks ago hun (not sure if this is the one you mean?)
> 
> it goes on the age of your baby & you get extra HEAs
> 
> welcome to Stacie :hi:
> 
> just put it behind you Danielle & you'll be fine xxClick to expand...

yeah that one i was talking about is it the same for each plan cus on extra easy you only get one of each healthy extras x


----------



## leash27

Evening ladies! Hope everyone is well?? Had my WI tonight and lost 3.5lbs! I am over the moon as I feel like I really deserved it this week lol! So that's 9.5lbs in 3 weeks for me, I am 2.5lbs away from my pre pregnancy weight!

Good luck to everyone else who has WI tonight!

X

ETA - How rude of me, I never even said well done to the girls who have lost! I am too wrapped up in my own weight loss this week! WELL DONE my lovelies!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! Been 90% on plan since dreaded 2 pound gain Thurs! Hoping for a 1/2 or pound off this week!

Everyone ok?


----------



## jms895

levichips said:


> anyone else really struggle on the weekends? i seem to loose like 3 lb during the week then put 2 back on on weekend. i'm getting back to gym now though x

Me too! :nope:


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky all that walking is brilliant!!! :thumbup:

Leash that's awesome chick :yipee: well done honey!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck Jade hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kitten_x

levichips said:


> anyone else really struggle on the weekends? i seem to loose like 3 lb during the week then put 2 back on on weekend. i'm getting back to gym now though x


Weekends are my downfall! Most weekends i have to flexible syn and i'm shifting 1lb a week. I know I need to stop if i want big losses though!


----------



## levichips

Kitten_x said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> anyone else really struggle on the weekends? i seem to loose like 3 lb during the week then put 2 back on on weekend. i'm getting back to gym now though x
> 
> 
> Weekends are my downfall! Most weekends i have to flexible syn and i'm shifting 1lb a week. I know I need to stop if i want big losses though!Click to expand...

yeah i had shocking weekend but still lost 1 and half pound think i am going to have to save syns for weekend tbh i can do it all week fine but when hubby and ds are home it nightmare. although had 2 meals out this weekend which isn't normal so normally not so bad but least if save from week syns i know i will be ok x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done to everyone who had a loss today and good luck to everyone else 
Im gonna attempt to make the chick pea popcorn/nuts now as a snack whilst i watch 'obese a year to save my life' lol xxx


----------



## NickyT75

levi - yeah its the same for all plans

just extra HEAs on top of whatever you normally have (im doing extra easy & I just get 1 extra A choice but my LO is almost 2yrs old so doesnt feed often... you'll prob get about 5-6 at a guess?) 

well done leash :yipee: thats fab!

I made a syn-free ginger cake out of Scan Bran tonight & it was actually quite yummy! xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Nicky any chance of the recipe for the ginger bread please?? Xx


----------



## jms895

Mmmm ginger cake! I have been craving something sweet all night... settled with another bloody alpen bar and Muller toffee yoghurt! :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Morning girls 

Well i made the 'chick pea nuts' an they were sooo scrummy!! a real nice filling/healthy snack  will deffo be stocking up on chickpeas next shop! are they a ss food?
I have just had a hot cross bun for brekky(9 syns) but soo worth it and tasty as a treat. Off to work soon an need few bits from shops so il be going for a decent walk on my lunch and then try do some wii fit when i get home tonight xxx


----------



## leash27

Ooooh I would like the ginger cake recipe too, it sounds yummy!

In terms of weekends, I have to admit I have been a bit extreme and haven't actually been out anywhere since I started SW three weeks ago. I just know how weak I am when it comes to being tempted with things. Plus if I get a bit drunk, I am prone to snacking on junk food the next day to deal with the hangover. Unless its a special occassion, I am politely declining to go out anywhere until further notice notice - I am such a bore :wacko:

My sister is coming to stay with us for the weekend this week so I am doing some meal planning in advance so that I stay on track whilst she is here without her feeling like she is on a diet with me lol. Has anyone got any suggestions for recipes I can try??

Off to the gym today, I have pushed my PAT target a bit further so got 16.5lbs left to go and I want to do it before my dress fitting in April :thumbup:

x


----------



## Kitten_x

some inspiration for your sister weekend :)

https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/recipes

the kfc style recipe she has on there looks fab.

Also SW nandos - peri peri seasoning on chicken breast/leg/wing (skin removed)
SW chips or mashed potato
corn on the cob
garlic bread made with a smash base(same as smash pizza base) there's a recipe floating about on the web i've seen it somewhere

or steak, SW chips and peas?

x


----------



## leash27

Oooh thanks Kitten, I will check those out.

Steak and chips sounds like a good idea and that KFC chicken recipe will go down well with my OH too lol!

x


----------



## NickyT75

> *Spicy Scan Bran Ginger Cake* (Syn free if using as HEB)
> 
> 5 Scan Bran or Oat Bran (from SW, some H&B or Waitrose)
> 2 large carrots (about 150 gms) finely grated or wizzed in a mini chopper
> 7 tbsp low calorie sweetener
> 3 eggs, beaten
> 3 tsp ground ginger
> 1 tsp ground cinnamon
> 1 tsp ground nutmeg (or 1 tsp ground all-spice)
> 
> 
> 
> Method
> Pour boiling water over the Scan Bran, leave for 1 minute then drain and mash
> Mix the Scan Bran, carrot, sweetener and spices, stirring very thoroughly
> Add the beaten eggs, and stir until completely mixed
> Tip the mixture into a microwaveable dish  we've now 'standardised' on a Sainsbury's Basics 1litre container, which is approx 18 ½ cm x 13 ½ cm by 5cm deep, and gives excellent results
> Microwave on high for about 12 minutes  it should shrink a bit from the sides
> 
> 
> That's it  quick and easy and tasty too!

I topped mine with Quark mixed with some sweetener & 1tsp Vanilla Essence :thumbup: xx


----------



## woodr

Hi ladies

Can i join you all?? i have just started slimming world again, doing it on my own dont have time to go to groups .

I am 10stone 3 and would love to loose a stone.

all my work mates are going out for an indian tomorrow and i am torn with what to do, i dont want to look unsociable but also dont want to mess my weight loss up!!

Any ideas??

thanks


----------



## NickyT75

Hi woodr :hi:

not sure what to suggest really? personally I wouldn't go for an Indian as everything I like is too fattening :lol: but maybe you could stick to a rice dish? (boring)

there are some good SW curry recipes online if you fancy something spicy without going to a restaurant... not much help but at least that way you can control the grease factor xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Woodr  x

Hi to everyone else. That ginger cake sounds nice so will get the scan bran tomorrow an make it over the wkend.

Well i have been sooo good then af arrived today and i ended up eating half a packet of rowntrees randoms in work an now im eating a packet of caramel nibbles cos craving choc an havin a nice cuppa with them... Oooops. I will go without syns tomorrow an thur to compensate. At least with af being here i can call the clinic tomorrow an get booked in for baseline scan an then get jabbing for 2nd cycle of IVF! yaaay xxx


----------



## woodr

Hi

Thanks for the nice welcome, today i have had

Fruit and fibre with tsp of raisins, grapes and natural yogurt followed by banana

mug shot and grapes

jacket with beans, cheese and salad followed by cherries and strawberries

muller yog

SW lasagne recipe and 1 piece of low fat garlic bread will need to syn the bread and cheese sauce

Does this sound like i am doing it right? any suggestions welcome

Thanks xx


----------



## Squidge

So i signed up to SW with my mum this morning, now i just need to try and get my head round it :dohh: 

Already downloaded the Iphone App, it's pretty helpful :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Woodr- Diet sounds fab. Natural yogurt will need to be syned if not fat free and also raisins need to be syned but everything else is fine  good luck x

Squidge- Good luck and nice you have your mum to support eachother x


----------



## daniellelk

well i'v completly ruined this week, for some reason i'v just wanted rubbish, and more rubbish and i'v given into temptation :/ 
I don't know whats been up with me, felt so down and tired and it's just not helped.


----------



## Fifi61467

Hey Danielle. Don't beat yourself up. EAt it get it out if your system enjoy it then go back on plan.
It's not the end of the Wirld just a hiccup


----------



## jms895

Welcome Woodr!

Re the Indian, depends if you are doing extra easy, red or green!. Extra easy would be best for that day. Have chicken tikka pieces with salad and boiled rice. Failing that Chicken or Mushroom Dhansak is low (lentil and tomato based) as is Rhogan Josh. These are my faves!
Stay away from the NAAN its like a million syns :haha: and also poppadoms. Stick to tomato and not cream based stuff. xx


----------



## daniellelk

Fifi61467 said:


> Hey Danielle. Don't beat yourself up. EAt it get it out if your system enjoy it then go back on plan.
> It's not the end of the Wirld just a hiccup

Yeah I figured if I get it out my system iv more chance of succedding next week.


----------



## Fifi61467

1 1/2 off this week not bad as I had a blip on Saturday so that's 10 lbs in total in 3 weeks. I must keep going and not start falling off wagon now


----------



## Lisa84

Well done hun :happydance: 
 
definately carry on going and keep at it. I always get to half a stone and start relaxing my routine which just slows my weightloss down loads!! xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Lisa84 said:


> Well done hun :happydance:
> 
> definately carry on going and keep at it. I always get to half a stone and start relaxing my routine which just slows my weightloss down loads!! xx

Cheers Hun. I usually hit 3 or 4 weeks then slack off, this time I'm determined not too. Just had speed soup for lunch and trying to think of interesting pack lunch things to have cos I end up having pasta a lot and am getting bored, but it needs to be quick and cheap...


----------



## Lisa84

I take Jacket potatoes alot. I make them in the morning and then reheat when i'm at work. I also have uncle Ben's rice packets. They are syned but a reasonable amount xx


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: welcome to all the new ladies!! 

I have weigh in tonight and just hoping to get my stone off!!! :haha: 

Hope you're all okay!!!


----------



## leash27

Well done Fifi, 1.5lbs is fab! I am also finding lunchtimes a struggle some days, particularly if I am in work because it has to be something quick and microwaveable lol! So far, I have been having Pasta & Sauce because they are free and quite filling or I grab a little sushi pack from M&S which is synned but quite low and then have a load of fruit with it. I might try what Lisa said and take a jacket potato with beans or something.

Good luck for your WI MummyCat!

x


----------



## levichips

i have made load of leek and pot soup, having that for lunches nice and filling with slice of bread as HEB x


----------



## Lisa84

If you really can't be bothered doing your own potatoes then those new microwavable ones from macain are only 1 syn each and are quite nice.

I tend to stick to the same lunches at work and alternate between

Homemade Soup
Jacket Pots
Pasta & Sauce
Uncle Ben's Rice
WW Sweet Chilli chicken ready meal

I sometimes push the boat out and make a SW quiche lol xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done fifi :yipee:

good luck for tonight Cath :dust:

it's my WI tomorrow night & Ive walked over 10 miles today in a desperate attempt to lose as much weight as humanly possible xx


----------



## levichips

how many syns are batchelors pasta n sauce? x


----------



## Lisa84

It varies depending on which kinda but i think most are free and some are just 1 syn x


----------



## africaqueen

Bloody hell Cath! well done on all the exercise! GL for WI xxx


----------



## LPF

Hello all,

I've just started SW but can't afford the classes but have all the books off eBay!

What I'm confused about is the super free - does every meal, regardless of EE, red or green, have to have a 1/3 superfree? Or is it just EE.

If I was having a green day, could I have chicken breast, baked pot and baked beans or would 1/3 have to be superfree veg? Or if I had weetablx for brekkie would I hae to have fruit with it?

Also if I make slag Bol with lean mince, onions, garlic, passata and seasoning - how do I work out if a 1/3 is actually the superfree veg when it's all bunged in together!

Hope someone can help, thanks!


----------



## LPF

Hello all,

I've just started SW but can't afford the classes but have all the books off eBay!

What I'm confused about is the super free - does every meal, regardless of EE, red or green, have to have a 1/3 superfree? Or is it just EE.

If I was having a green day, could I have chicken breast, baked pot and baked beans or would 1/3 have to be superfree veg? Or if I had weetablx for brekkie would I have to have fruit with it?

Also if I make spag Bol with lean mince, onions, garlic, passata and seasoning - how do I work out if a 1/3 is actually the superfree veg when it's all bunged in together!

Hope someone can help, thanks!


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi all, not posted on here for a while, hope you're all doing ok!

I've just come for a moan, I have maintained for 4 weeks now and I've been trying really hard! I seemed to do better when I cheated more!! 

I'm nowhere near my ideal weight and ive only lost 10lb so not massive amounts, has anybody got any ideas or been in a similar situation?


----------



## MummyCat

Hiya...

AQ.. I think you meant Nicky hun...cos she's the one walking 10miles... not me! :haha:

I gained 1/2lb. not sure how... i've been good, within syns etc. I'm 16 days late for AF... so maybe that's contributing... but really I must try harder! :(

Hi LPF and MNorbury!

LPF... those are really really good questions. I just assumed my weetabix and milk were my HE's and didn't think about having 1/3 free foods! :dohh: NOt sure about green day as I've stuck to EE since going a few weeks back.

MNORBURY... do you write the food diaries? Perhaps try an SAS log? to pin point what might be causing the issue? Are you measuring your HE's? Uhm... just trying to think what else might be causing it for you.

:hugs:


----------



## Kitten_x

I know it's immature but lol @ 'slag bol' that is a great typo!:D

I *think* all meals are 1/3 superfree on all plans


----------



## LPF

Kitten_x said:


> I know it's immature but lol @ 'slag bol' that is a great typo!:D
> 
> I *think* all meals are 1/3 superfree on all plans

He he - I though I'd corrected it, not double posted!!

In a way, that's a bit annoying if you have to have 1/3 superfree - how do you work it out in wet dishes! And I can't face fruit first thing in the morning with cereal - makes me all sloshy!

Should complain about have too much food I suppose!


----------



## leash27

I must admit, I am a bit 'flexible' with the 1/3 superfree sometimes. If I am cooking something that doesn't really require much veg, I will have a little bunch of grapes or a couple of satsumas afterwards. Its not on the plate but its still part of my lunch/dinner.

Have you tried making your spag bol with tinned tomatoes? They would count as superfree if you did? I use them in my chilli with a few other vegetables and count that as 1/3.

MummyCat - if AF is late then you could be retaining a little bit of water? 

x


----------



## Lisa84

I am also a bit relaxed with the 1/3 theory. I do eat alot of fruit and veg but sometimes it doesn't always equal a 1/3. My consultant said it doesn't necessarily have to be a 1/3 with each meal but can be spread across the day. I might not have the 1/3 with the meal but over the day it balances out.

Of course sometimes i don't bother with the 1/3 at all :blush:

AFM i lost 1lb last night which i was chuffed about. I didn't think i had lost at all this week because i haven't been very good foodwise but have stepped up exercise and have been spinning 3 times so far this week and i'm going again tonight and on Saturday. I'm back on it today though and determined to find the balance between exercise and food. I tend to eat worse when i'm xercising more because i think i can get away with it but i need to lose about a stone in 2 months so 1lb a week just wont cut it xxx


----------



## jms895

1/3 superfree is not necessary on Green and Red days but of course the more superfree you eat the better!

Still no loss here, need to get 2.5 off :( Cant get back on it!

Well done on losses folks xx


----------



## babydevil1989

having a ok (ish) week iv just got first AF since MC - cue major water retention and bloating as well as wanting to eat everything!! hoping to have sts or lost a bit this week! x


----------



## daniellelk

Hi.....can anyone helped...my partner bought me a portion of chicken nuggets and portion of wedges for dinner from morrisons, can anyone help me on the syns? Also a morrisons sausage roll?


----------



## MummyCat

UHm... Danielle I don't have a clue! 

closest I could find was from the book (pg 64) nuggets 8.5 syns, (pg 58) sausage roll (std) 10.5 and...searched online for wedges, so many different syn values but Tesco and M&S say the same... wedges 4.5 syns.

Hope that helps, may not be very accurate as just using the general syns, not morrison specific!


----------



## africaqueen

Cath- Sorry! haha. My head is gone. lol x

Nicky- Well done on the 10 miles of walking! x

LPF- Welcome and GL. I do plan from home too an do ok mostly ;-) x

Mnorbury- Welcome back and im sure you will lose again. We all plateau when we have been on plan for a little while x

Lisa- Well done on the loss x

Hi to JMS, Danielle, Babydevil and Leash an gang x

BTW Leash- As far as i remember, grapes are not speed food... neither are bananas. I think apples, most berries, melon and strawberries are tho so stock up on those ;-) x

AFM- I am 5 days into my stimming drugs for IVF so sorry been awol for a while. I am on strongest dose which is 6 amps and its making me so tired and had bad headaches for a few days too so been signed off work intill test date as im worn out. I have been a bit crap on plan, and had chocs and lots of milk etc to build up egg quality so i was surprised this morning to get weighed and see that iv STS as i thought i would of gained! lol. I am hoping to lose 3lb this wk so il be on here more often. Got my scan in a hr to see how my ovaries are responding to the drugs so wish me luck!  xxx


----------



## Fifi61467

Uk oh bad weekend so being extra extra good now but I'm finding it hard to get the staying power. 
Fart soup sorry speed soup for lunch, fruit for breakfast slimming world fry up for tea,


----------



## Fifi61467

Good luck African queen, lots of finger crossing for you honey x


----------



## Kitten_x

africaqueen, hope you get some great quality eggies! :) make sure you eat well! I imagine IVF takes it out of you. Keeping everything crossed x

3lbs down this week wooo happy dance :D

it's also national pie week this week, if you weren't aware! I don't think we should miss out on all the pie fun so here's a little recipe :)

SW Chicken and Vegetable Pie

you will need: 

1 onion, finely chopped
Fry-lite
handful of sliced mushrooms
handful of peas
4/5 chicken breasts,diced
1 can of mushroom soup
2/3 sliced carrots
chicken stock cube
water

for the topping:
2/3 large potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
*OR*
1 cup plain flour, half cup of light olive spread and a pinch of salt


Spray pan with fry-lite. Add mushrooms and onion, cook for 5 mins then add chicken. When chicken has cooked on outside, pour in can of soup, add carrots and peas. Crumble in the stock cube and add a little water.

Pour into an ovenproof dish and either:
Layer the potato slices on the top, spray with fry-lite and pop in the oven until browned on top
OR
Make a reduced fat shortcrust pastry with the spread, flour and salt and bake until pastry is crisp and brown.

If you make with potato topping it's all free except the soup

The pastry needs to be synned but I measure in cups, so not sure of the weight


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Kitten :yipee:

Good luck Africaqueen :dust:

Hi Cath Fifi Danielle Babydevil Lisa Leash Jade & everyone else :hi:

Im proud of myself today as Ive walked over 12 miles!! :shock: :yipee:

can't believe how quickly ive progressed! *gone from 1.5 miles three weeks ago!!*

hope I lose a decent amount on thursday coz I was flabbergasted to find out id gained 1lb last week !!!! :saywhat: (walked 33 miles in total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) 

hopefully it was due to building muscle & ive ordered myself a body fat monitor so in theory seeing the % go down will cheer me up instead of feeling depressed over what the scales are telling me iykwim? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Keeping everything crossed for you AQ! :hugs:

Kitten that's awesome hun! Well done on your loss! 

Thanks for the pie recipe! :flower:

I've been good this week, hoping to hit my stone! Really really want to get past this number!


----------



## MummyCat

NickyT75 said:


> Well done Kitten :yipee:
> 
> Good luck Africaqueen :dust:
> 
> Hi Cath Fifi Danielle Babydevil Lisa Leash Jade & everyone else :hi:
> 
> Im proud of myself today as Ive walked over 12 miles!! :shock: :yipee:
> 
> can't believe how quickly ive progressed! *gone from 1.5 miles three weeks ago!!*
> 
> hope I lose a decent amount on thursday coz I was flabbergasted to find out id gained 1lb last week !!!! :saywhat: (walked 33 miles in total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> hopefully it was due to building muscle & ive ordered myself a body fat monitor so in theory seeing the % go down will cheer me up instead of feeling depressed over what the scales are telling me iykwim? xx

you gained a lb????? :shock: that's just crazy! Don't feel down hun and bloody WOW at your 12 mile walk! You put me to shame... I.MUST.GET.OFF.MY.BUTT.MORE!!! :haha:

I really hope this week sees a brilliant loss for you!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for GL messages girls 
I am eating very well. lol. Lots of apples, pears and bananas, plus veggies, stews and lots of dairy to help build up my eggies ready for collection 

WELL DONE to all of you ladies that lost weight and GL for those waiting to wi xxx


----------



## Squidge

I just had my first weigh in at class and gained 2lb. So cheesed off! All i can put it down to is being on? :(


----------



## MummyCat

Sorry hun! :hugs:

I had a gain of 1/2lb last week and had been very good all week... didn't even go out on the weekend... Nicky had a gain of 1lb and had walked about 40 odd miles that week... so don't get too down on yourself!!! It happens... maybe speak to your consultant and make sure you've got all the tools you need to make next week better?

I write food diaries every week. It's the ONLY way I stay on track! partly because I'll NOT have a chocolate because I don't want to have to write it down! :haha:


----------



## NickyT75

Aww Squidge :hugs: try not to get disheartened hun

Cath is right about keeping a food diary :thumbup: so id recommend you do that

have you done any exercise or anything? coz sometimes that can cause a bit of fluid retention & I think that might be what happened to me last week xx


----------



## Squidge

Thanks ladies. Looking back now, I don't think I really drank enough water too. However, I'm past that now. Moved on and ready to star a fresh new week and hope for a loss :thumbup: 

Just been and bought loads of fruit & veg so I think I'll make some soup tomorrow.


----------



## NickyT75

that's the spirit hun! :) xx


----------



## Kitten_x

I think we're doing the wrong diet ladies... there's an ad blinking away at the bottom of my page that says 

" Mum is 57, body looks 27. Manchester : Mum cut out 12 Stones in just 4 weeks by using this 1 weird trick..." :haha:

:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I know... what a load of bollocks hey? it must mean 12lbs not 12 stones coz I doubt many people have 12 stones to lose & there is absolutely NO way it would be possible to lose that in 4wks :dohh:

they shouldn't be allowed to say such utter crap! :grr:

how is everyone getting on today?

we're having another taster session tomorrow so im busy deciding what to make... xx


----------



## jms895

OK so to get back down to target, have done my first EVER red day and am surprisingly full on a small amount! :)

Trying to shock my body and change my boring same old routine! Sick of the same stuff.

Good luck this week ladies! x


----------



## Squidge

Good luck, JMS. Hope it works! 

I've attempted my first green day today, i'm hoping i've done it right :haha: I think i have, i must've sent 20+ texts to a friend of mine who's also doing SW to ask umpteen questions! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Ask me if you like. I always do green x


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Jade! I've not gone near red/green yet! I've only just got my head around EE! :haha:

2lb's down tonight ladies! :yipee: So I got my Stone certificate! Glad I'm over that hurdle... onwards and downwards now! :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Thanks JMS! Here's what i've had today;

Weetabix (HEb) & 250ml SS milk (HEa)
Veg risotto (risotto rice, courgette, onion, mushrooms & peas, stock cube) 
Jacket Potato, tuna (HEb), Cheese (HEa) & Salad 
Malteser Bunny (8 syns) 

Is that right? I hope so :haha:


----------



## Squidge

Well done MummyCat :happydance:


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well?? I have had a rubbish weekend and totally went off track. I had such good intentions for whilst my sister was here and had planned meals for the whole weekend but it just went out the window pretty much as soon as she arrived. I won't go into detail but lets just say I paid a visit to KFC and demolished a toasted Twister meal and thats just the tip of the iceberg. 

I did brave the scales on Monday and it wasn't pretty but I don't want to dwell on whats gone. This is a new week and I am back in the zone!

So.....12 stone in 4 weeks eh? Where do I sign up??

x


----------



## Lisa84

Half on for me today :( i deserve it tho because i have been eating crap all week. I am determined its come off next week. I want to lose 4.5lbs in the next 2 weeks to get my stone award xx


----------



## MummyCat

Squidge said:


> Thanks JMS! Here's what i've had today;
> 
> Weetabix (HEb) & 250ml SS milk (HEa)
> Veg risotto (risotto rice, courgette, onion, mushrooms & peas, stock cube)
> Jacket Potato, tuna (HEb), Cheese (HEa) & Salad
> Malteser Bunny (8 syns)
> 
> Is that right? I hope so :haha:

I almost said... you're having too many HEa's... then realised you're on about Green Days!! :dohh: I need to sleep! :haha: I'll let Jade answer cos I'm not clued up on green days but sounds like you've been very good! :thumbup: 



leash27 said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is well?? I have had a rubbish weekend and totally went off track. I had such good intentions for whilst my sister was here and had planned meals for the whole weekend but it just went out the window pretty much as soon as she arrived. I won't go into detail but lets just say I paid a visit to KFC and demolished a toasted Twister meal and thats just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> I did brave the scales on Monday and it wasn't pretty but I don't want to dwell on whats gone. This is a new week and I am back in the zone!
> 
> So.....12 stone in 4 weeks eh? Where do I sign up??
> 
> x

:hugs: Draw a line under it and let it go... well done you! :thumbup: don't let a few bad days ruin the whole lot of hard work you've put in! 

What's on your menu for tomorrow? Got anything yummy (but healthy planned?) :winkwink:


----------



## leash27

Well done in your stone award Cath, I love your little spoiler - I hope I can gather enough awards to make one lol!

I have accepted my mistake and am moving on, been really good so far this week and have hauled ass to the gym this morning and managed an hour of cardio so feeling good! I am making Spaghetti Carbonara tonight off the SW website but going to throw nsome chicken in too and have some broccoli with it I think. I am just about to stuff my face with a SW fry up too with lots of mushrooms and tomatoes.

Hope everyone is well? I am so glad to have this thread, it really keeps me motivated!

x


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done on the losses again ladies

Leash I've had a bad week too , weirdly list 1 1/2 lbs tho so now I have to be really food do it doesn't catch up with me next week!!


----------



## daniellelk

hi. im back had a couple of bad week's, i know where i'v gone wrong and how to correct it, so this is the week it's going to be sorted!! 
Today was my last gain that I will have for a few week's.


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies! 

Well done Fifi! that's excellent result for a bad week! :thumbup:
Leash I'm glad you like my spoiler! :haha: I thought STUFF IT!! I worked hard for those awards, I shall have them out on display!! :D

Been really struggling tonight! Used 14 syns on 2 hifi bars and a hot chocolate! :dohh: but needed the sweet fix!


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Danielle... you can do it!! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

I lose more on green and not much on EE

1.5 off tonight and now back to target :)


----------



## jms895

Squidge said:


> Thanks JMS! Here's what i've had today;
> 
> Weetabix (HEb) & 250ml SS milk (HEa)
> Veg risotto (risotto rice, courgette, onion, mushrooms & peas, stock cube)
> Jacket Potato, tuna (HEb), Cheese (HEa) & Salad
> Malteser Bunny (8 syns)
> 
> Is that right? I hope so :haha:

Sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the losses ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Jade!! 

I might have to give green a go! :thumbup:


----------



## leash27

To the ladies who do red and green days - does it work much better than EE? I'm not complaining about EE as I know when I stick to it, I lose. I'm just wondering if the Red/Green helps you lose more?

X


----------



## Lisa84

I prefer EE but dont see a difference in weightloss if i go with a certain day. I only ever do Green or EE tho as i refuse to cut out carbs. I just couldn't do it.

My mum does it though and she only loses on EE. It seems she benefits more from the balance of EE.

Like everything i think it depends on the individual. Try a week or doing just red or green and see if it works hun xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on the losses everyone :)

I lost another 2lbs this week & came 'runner up' in our groups "Biggest Loser" competition... I won a cook book so might have a look & see if there are any new yummy recipes to try :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Nicky. If you find any that are yummy don't forget to share :) I'm in need of some cooking inspiration. Everything is getting a bit samey at the mo xxx


----------



## jms895

Leash I find green and red easier as I like the extra HEBs and i get a little carried away eating everything on EE! xx


----------



## jms895

And Nicky! You are doing so great :) :wohoo:


----------



## MummyCat

Brilliant Nicky...you're awesome!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## jms895

Been a shocking day on plan! Totally off it but been in Meadowhell and shopping 10 hours LOL
Back on it tomorrow!


----------



## daniellelk

jms895 said:


> Been a shocking day on plan! Totally off it but been in Meadowhell and shopping 10 hours LOL
> Back on it tomorrow!

Was meadowhall busy? Im hitting there tomorrow, the fairs on from dinner time tomorrow tho so car parks probs guna be packed :/ 

Im spending the day in the kitchen sunday, cooking in bulk to freeze it :)


----------



## Squidge

jms895 said:


> Been a shocking day on plan! Totally off it but been in Meadowhell and shopping 10 hours LOL
> Back on it tomorrow!

Wow your brave, I hate spending an hour there never mind 10! :lol: I only live 2 minutes up the road from there though.

Well done Nicky!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hi girls..

Me and my fella are looking into doing slimming world but we cant do the meetings due to such hectic lives.. so i was wondering if there are any particular books we could use so we can follow the slimming world plan? 

Also whats it like? we have recently done the Atkins diet and we have stopped as its made us feel bloody awful :(

Any tips would be fab xx


----------



## Squidge

Try eBay for books, they'll probably sell loads on there. I've only been doing SW 2wks so I'm not really fully sure yet but so far I've not struggled and I don't feel like I'm missing out on stuff either. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend? 

It's my second weigh in this morning, I've been 100% on plan (did 4 green days & 3 EE) so I'm hoping I've lost! Really worried about getting on the scales though incase it tells me I've gained again :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

LittleMinx said:


> Hi girls..
> 
> Me and my fella are looking into doing slimming world but we cant do the meetings due to such hectic lives.. so i was wondering if there are any particular books we could use so we can follow the slimming world plan?
> 
> Also whats it like? we have recently done the Atkins diet and we have stopped as its made us feel bloody awful :(
> 
> Any tips would be fab xx

Hiya, I imagine you would need a copy of the food optimising book, but not sure if you'd find it online, cos used ones would have all the persons weight loss details in the back. It's worth a try on ebay though?

Just seen this.... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slimming-World-Food-Optimising-Plan-/140719678970?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Dieting_Slimming_ET&hash=item20c38be5fa#ht_500wt_1413... it's the older pack I think as you know get a yellow box, but it has everything you need to learn about the diet



Squidge said:


> Try eBay for books, they'll probably sell loads on there. I've only been doing SW 2wks so I'm not really fully sure yet but so far I've not struggled and I don't feel like I'm missing out on stuff either.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend?
> 
> It's my second weigh in this morning, I've been 100% on plan (did 4 green days & 3 EE) so I'm hoping I've lost! Really worried about getting on the scales though incase it tells me I've gained again :dohh:

Good luck hun!! Hope you have good numbers!!


My AF finally arrived.... 4 blooming weeks late :grr:


----------



## Squidge

I lost 3lb :happydance:


----------



## Lisa84

Well done squidge that a great loss :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Squidge! :yipee: xx


----------



## jms895

Well done Squidge! Good luck for tonight Cath!


----------



## Kitten_x

well done :D:D 
i have sts this week. time to step up the excersise!


----------



## leash27

Well done Squidge, thats fab!! Hope all you ladies are well?

I had my WI on Monday and lost a whopping 5lbs!! I couldn't believe it, I made her double check lol! I am pleased as it means I am back on track and have lost 11.5lbs in 5 weeks so I am going to try and get my stone award next week. Been working hard at the gym and have just downloaded some new music for my iPod to try and keep me motivated whilst I am there.

Its been quiet on here lately, I miss all the yummy recipe sharing lol!

x


----------



## daniellelk

my 5th weigh-in in the morning. I lost first 2weeks, and gained the 2nd two week's. Was adiment I'd loose this week so hopefully I have at least lost half a lb..anything too boost my motivation.


----------



## Squidge

Wow well done, leash27! That's a fab loss! 

Danielle, good luck for weigh in. 

I've just enjoyed a yummy galaxy cake bar, 6 syns and it was delicious. I have to eat it when LO's in bed otherwise I'd have to share and I can't be doing that whilst dieting :haha: 

Already sorted tomorrow's menu so I'm doing well so far :thumbup:


----------



## MummyCat

Crikey Leash... that's awesome!! 

Best of luck Danielle... hope it's a good loss!

1.5 lbs down for me. I'm okay with that! time to update my ticker! :dance:


----------



## MummyCat

oh and slimmer of the week again! :dance:


----------



## Squidge

:happydance: Double well done MummyCat!


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks Squidge! :D 

Hope you have a good week hun! :flower: I'm planning on doing more activity this week and hoping that I hit my next 1/2 stone over the next two weigh ins. That's 4.5lb's over 2 weeks which is doable.


----------



## Lisa84

Well done all the ladies who have lost :) Leash 5lbs is awesome :happydance: 

I lost 2lbs last night :happydance: Im at 11.5lbs loss so far so im going to try and be extra good this week and aim for 2.5lbs so i can get my stone award :) xx


----------



## leash27

Well done Cath and Lisa! Excellent losses girls and it sounds like we are all working towards our next awards over the next week - we can so do it!!! I am feeling super positive and focused this week as I get married 12 weeks on Sat and I'm starting to think I can get to the weight I want to be by then!

My only obstacle this week is Mothers Day but I have told OH I don't want any chocolates and we are not going out for dinner either! I know that probably sounds dull but I would rather not eat out than go and struggle to choos something SW friendly off the menu! Think we are finally going to have a go at that KFC style chicken this weekend though yum yum!

X


----------



## Squidge

Well done, Lisa! 

I need to actually do some exercise, haven't done any for weeks! Think I'll have a go on just dance whilst OH is out tonight :lol: 

What's everyone having for tea? Me & LO are having Pork, SW chips, peas, carrots, cabbage, fried onions & gravy. Yum! :)


----------



## Lisa84

Think i am going to make shepards pie for tea with loads of veg :)

I'm also thinking about trying the banoffee pie that is featured on the website this week. It looks yum!!

You will have to let me know how you get on with the KFC chicken Leash coz i loooooove KFC xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

well done on the losses Leash Cath & Lisa :yipee:

I also lost 1.5lbs tonight & its star week so im happy with that :thumbup:

am aiming for 4lbs next week coz I want my 3 stone award xx


----------



## daniellelk

2.5 off this week :)


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Nicky and Danielle! 

Excellent losses! 

Nicky what is star week? 

Hope you get your 4lbs off next week! You have done so very well hun! :flower:


----------



## NickyT75

Star week = time of the month hun & I usually get quite bloated so im happy to have lost 1.5lbs iyswim? 

Well done Danielle! :yipee: xx


----------



## MummyCat

Ahhh.... I'm star week too then! :thumbup:... and oddly also lost 1.5lbs! I have no clue how it will affect me! :shrug:


----------



## Squidge

I gained 2lb when it was my star week, hope I don't do it again next time time she's here! 

Well done Nicky & Danielle.


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done nicky and Danielle that's really good. 
I have been appalingly bad this week but amazingly stayed the same!!! So back to the beginning and start again with the planning and enthusiasm&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;

And hope I can kick
Myself back into behaving


----------



## Squidge

Is green tea free does anyone know? Can't seem to load the app to find out...


----------



## MummyCat

I haven't checked, but I'm sure it is... unless you add sugar of course!


----------



## Squidge

No I don't. I just manage to check this morning and it is free, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Nibblenic

Hi Ladies!

Ive been doing slimming world for 4 weeks now and ive lost 9lbs, really happy with the eating plan and that weight is coming off.

Ive got 2 questions for you though, 

Is it important to syn? I struggle to get up to 5 syns a day only when i go out to eat do i go over 10, ever. Should I be syning more, I would really like to get to losing at least 2lbs a week, as I have a lot to lose. 

Another question getting back to syn'ing I desperately want a easter egg. Not necessarily to eat it all at once, just maybe break it up into 5-6 syn bits and have a bit at a time. How would I work that out?


----------



## Squidge

I use syns everyday, probably upto around 10 and last week I lost 3lb. I had a mini chocolate bar everyday that's what I use my syns on :) 

Sorry i can't help with the Easter egg though!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Nibblenic :hi: welcome & well done on your loss so far :)

you would need to look on the box to see how many calories are in the entire egg (I did this last week for a smarties egg & it was about 600 kcals!!!) :shock:

then if you broke the egg into 10 pieces (so 60 kcals each) it would be 3 syns per piece (1 syn = 20 kcals) approx 30 syns for the entire egg

so if you are struggling to use your syns on anything else, you could eat the whole thing over 2 days guilt free :thumbup:

hope this helps xx


----------



## Squidge

Looking forward to today's food :D 

Breakfast is sausages (synned) bacon, beans on toast then snack on fruit if I'm hungry up until tea time which will be lamb (haven't had lamb for years!), HM roast potatoes, peas, carrots, fried onions, cabbage & gravy followed by a small bit of chocolate :D

I've been 100% all week again so if I stick to being 100% tomorrow too I'm hopin for another decent loss at weigh in on Tuesday!


----------



## Kitten_x

well done on all the amazing losses! :D 
re. the easter egg, i'd look how many cals per 100g, break it into pieces and weigh the pieces on kitchen scales. 20 cals= 1 syn x


----------



## Nibblenic

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Nibblenic :hi: welcome & well done on your loss so far :)
> 
> you would need to look on the box to see how many calories are in the entire egg (I did this last week for a smarties egg & it was about 600 kcals!!!) :shock:
> 
> then if you broke the egg into 10 pieces (so 60 kcals each) it would be 3 syns per piece (1 syn = 20 kcals) approx 30 syns for the entire egg
> 
> so if you are struggling to use your syns on anything else, you could eat the whole thing over 2 days guilt free :thumbup:
> 
> hope this helps xx

~Thanks for that

Think im going to be leaving it for another week or two, ive had a bad take-away week, one kebab and chinese on mothers day, ive syn counted so its not like im off the waggon. Just not as on it as i know i need to be. 
We're going to alton towers next weekend to, so its going to be really hard to stick to and i think im going to give myself a break, as me and OH only go away on our own every other year, so im not going to worry about it, just be good before and after :D


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies! 1lb off for me this week. I was a bit gutted because I was only 2.5lbs away from my stone and I've worked so hard at the gym this week. It is my star week though so perhaps that's why I only lost 1. Never mind, a loss is a loss!

Hope you're all well? All the easter egg talk is making me want chocolate now lol!

X


----------



## Squidge

Well done on the 1lb loss, least it's going in the right direction! 

I've been 100% all week and it's weigh in tomorrow morning but I don't feel like I've lost anything at all :shrug: I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## NickyT75

well done Leash & good luck Squidge!

i've had quite a bad weekend & am struggling to get back on track :dohh: also haven't done any exercise today as ive had no energy

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Kitten_x

2lbs off! I'm really pleased. Don't know what to make of today though :/ was given a massive bag of bread and croissants yesterday so had 2 for brekkie. had salmon, noodles and carrots for dinner and a muller light which was good. however the rest of the day i have had LOADS of chocolate and i mean loads. might even call it a binge :( along with the croissants thats a bloody awful day. I have been on the wii fit for 40 mins and i also went on a long 1hr walk with the pram up and down hills so i dont think its totally cancelled out all the crap but at least it wont be as bad. i have no idea why i ate all that food :(


----------



## levichips

well done on loses ladies i've had awful few weeks but back into it as frim yesterday goin well so far. hope everyone doing ok x


----------



## Squidge

Just back from weigh in, maybe being 100% all week, drinking 2+ltrs of water and doing a bit of exercising doesn't really pay off as I only lost half a lb but yet my mum who's not been doing her healthy extra's, been out for a meal and had chocolate cake for afters then a chippy tea yesterday with no exercise but yet still manages to lose 1/2lb too! 

Sorry to whinge, just feeling really cheesed off! :(


----------



## leash27

Aw Squidge don't let it get you down. Sometimes the scales take a little longer to realise we have worked our butt off - maybe it will show next week hun? I know its frustrating but its still a half off and you should be proud of how good you have been! Have you been measuring yourself? It could be showing in your measurements even if it isn't in your weight!

Keep your chin up lovely!

X


----------



## Squidge

No I never measured myself, too embarrassed cos of all the lumps n bumps! I'm just gonna carry on being good for another week and hopefully it'll show next week!


----------



## jms895

Arrrgh I need to get back on it! Since kids have been ill for ages I have just not been with it and gained 3 pounds :dohh:

Sounds not bad but i have OCD over the bloody wedding dress and i NEED to be at target or just under!

Everyone ok? Good luck for this week!


----------



## Squidge

Just wondering who exercises and who doesn't?


----------



## Lisa84

I exercise but thats because i also want to tone up to lose inches as well as weight for my wedding dress.

The only exercise i do is spinning though because it is sooo effective for me. I go at least 3 times a week but most of the time its about 4-5 times a week xx


----------



## levichips

i walk a lot when ds is in school was going to gym but with baby i don't get chance x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi: well done ladies :hugs:

I have weigh in tonight... hoping for a loss, but not expecting much... had scones and wine this week :dohh:

I have just ordered the 30 day shred by Jillian Michaels from Play. I've heard great things about it. :)


----------



## Squidge

Good luck MummyCat :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa84

2lb down for me tonight. Really chuffed with that because its my star week but im slightly gutted i didnt lose the extra 1/2 needed to get my stone award. I will definately have that shiny sticker next week :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lisa! :yipee:

how did you get on Cath?

its my WI tomorrow but ive had a really bad week so am not expecting to lose anything :dohh:

with regards to exercise... I do a lot of walking now (at least 4 miles every day but has been up to 12 miles) I only started this about 4-5wks ago tho & didn't do anything before this 

Ive been considering getting the 30 day shred too as there seems to be a lot of hype about it atm but I really don't think im fit enough to even attempt it :rofl: & dont wanna bite off more than I can chew & make myself feel depressed iykwim? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Lisa... that's awesome! Good luck for next week! Looking forward to seeing your shiny award! 

Nicky I lost a lb! I'm happy with that because I was naughty this week! Silly me! 

I still got slimmer of the week though, other people lost more than me but they came off the back of a gain or maintain... so apparently I get slimmer of the week! I'm not complaining... I got another sticker for my book and a whole bunch of healthy yummy food! :D

GOod luck tomorrow hun! I'm a reasonably fit person, so figure I can manage this DVD.... I need to push myself! :D 

x


----------



## Squidge

Well done Lisa & MummyCat! 

Nicky, good luck for weigh in. 

I've got the 30 day shred but until I've lost a few more lb's I won't be trying it again. It is hard! Attempted it once but only got to day 6 or 7, can't remember now :dohh:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! 

Yeah I'm expecting it to kill me... but I need to try something! :) I have one of Davina's workouts and it's good... but takes me so long to do that it's just not an option with a toddler and a baby!


----------



## Kitten_x

whats the 30 day shred? i'm having a week of speed soup for lunch so hoping for a big loss this week :D


----------



## MummyCat

An exercise DVD... by the woman trainer on Biggest Loser USA! Jillian Michaels. :thumbup:

Enjoy your soup hun! xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Woo hoo back on track 2 lbs off


----------



## NickyT75

well done fifi :yipee:

I stayed the same this week :( spose it's better than a gain tho xx


----------



## Kitten_x

ooh let us know how you get on! i just googled it sounds HARD lol  hope you get the results you're after! x


----------



## MummyCat

Excellent FiFi! :dance:

Nicky hun... with the amount you're exercising I'm amazed it's not falling off you chick! Hope next week gives you a nice number! 

THanks Kitten... I'll just be pleased with 3 lb's a week off. I can do 2lb's without exercise... so 3lb's would be nice. But I'm hoping more than anything I'll start losing the tummy... lots of wobble going on since the birth of Elizabeth! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

Its my own fault really as I had quite a bad week food-wise

ive been feeling really down & using food as comfort :(

at least all my walking meant I avoided a gain I suppose xx


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done everyone. 
Nicky you have done so well sometimes you just have a blip, I did last week and I've done no where near as well as you, 
Just keep plodding on and sometimes when you stay the same the following week is a really good loss


----------



## MummyCat

Nicky, I think that's what I've had to realise... I have a long road ahead of me and sometimes you have to just live life and allow yourself some nice things. That way you'll get to where you want to be and hopefully find it easier sticking to your target weight because you've dealt with good and bad weeks along the way. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Kitten_x

I have just found the best website! you tell it all the ingredients you have and it suggests meals :D gona get some free/low syn ideas from it https://www.supercook.com/


----------



## Lisa84

Just had a sneaky look and it does look fab!! xx


----------



## Squidge

That looks great! Bookmarked it on my phone for now until I get on the laptop later! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Squidge

Hope everyone's doing ok? :thumbup:


----------



## Kitten_x

my discovery of the day is a mullerlight with a bit of truvia mixed in and popped in the freezer...you guessed it syn free ice cream :D:D i loooove the mint choc sprinkle one. im also thinking of doing master cleanse for a few days just to give the weight loss a kick up the bum. Not sure how long i'll manage it sounds GRIM :/ want these pounds to get shifted a bit faster!


----------



## NickyT75

whats master cleanse Kitten? xx


----------



## Kitten_x

it's the lemonade diet beyonce did to lose weight for dreamgirls :blush:

i know its really bad but i'll only do it for a few days then back on the slimming world :)


----------



## NickyT75

oh yuk! :lol: good luck with that :rofl:

im feeling good today :smug: coz ive been out walking for 4 hours :shock: (when I say "feeling good" I obviously mean feeling knackered but ykwim? :rofl: I better flipping lost weight this week!!! xx


----------



## Kitten_x

4 hours? that's dedication! bet this gorgeous weather makes it a bit easier though :D


----------



## Squidge

I've lost 2.5lb this week :happydance:


----------



## PrincessKate

Help?!?!

On friday i weighed 19 stone 10.75lbs i ate badly for that day (i know) so i weighed myself sunday and had gained 3lbs (fair enough)

Yesterday i weighed 19 stone 12lbs, today i weigh 20 stone???
WTF i have been sticking to my dieting since saturday 100% why have i gained more weight?

I feel like i will never loose weight and im gutted :( any ideas on how to get this extra weight off? i so want to be in the 19's properly.


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Squidge :happydance:

Kate do you keep a food diary? Do you weigh yourself at the same time of day and in the same spot. I don't own any scales but my mum's change depending on where in the bathroom she has them xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Squidge! :yipee:

Kate - stop weighing yourself so much hun... your weight fluctuates up to 5lbs during the day so you aren't getting a true representation by hopping on & off the scale every 5 mins

just put your bad days behind you coz that was the past and start from now :hugs: stick to plan & you WILL lose weight

you can do it hun xx


----------



## PrincessKate

Awww thanks i was that depressed i ate a burger king :/

Ahh well onwards and downwards from here! ill keep a food diary not tried that yet, thanks for putting me in a positive mood :)


----------



## Kitten_x

that's fab squidge :D


----------



## NickyT75

where is everyone? hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Lisa84

I'm here Nicky.

I have weigh in tonight tho so not much to update yet. I only need 0.5lb to get my stone award so i'm keeping everything crossed i get at least that. There is no reason why i shoudn't xxx


----------



## Nibblenic

Im here! WI tonight and we had a long weekend away at Alton Towers and to say i fell of the waggon was a understatment. More like got run over by the waggon! :D

We'll see what tonight brings but i am most certainly not expecting to have lost anything :rofl:

Going to do the week plan on the SW magazine this week.


----------



## Lisa84

Lost 2.5lbs this week and got my stone award :wohoo: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lisa! :yipee:

how did you get on Nic?

it's my WI tomorrow at 7pm xx


----------



## Kitten_x

good luck for your weigh in nicky fingers crossed! :)
and well done lisa thats fab :D

i have done master cleanse for all of two days...before sitting down in front of OBEM with a bloody lovely cuppa and a big fat brownie haha 
it's too hard. i need food. and if i have the willpower to not eat at all i have the willpower to resist crap food so tomorrow its fruit for brekkie, speed soup for lunch and bolognese for tea. i shall let you know how i get on!


----------



## MummyCat

Well done Squidge and Lisa! 

You guys are super stars!!! :yipee:

I have had a very busy week... first 4 days was off wagon! :dohh: and since Monday been a LOT better.... but gained 0.5lb. I was expecting more... cos I had a chinese take away and wine! :dohh:

Anyhoo... on day 3 of 30 day shred... I'd like to say.... ouchie! :haha:


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks peeps im very proud of myself for getting to a stone. I have started and quit slimming world about 5 times now but never lost this much before :)

I do have a slimming world rant tho. Does anyone else think the way they work out the slimmer of the week is kinda a little unfair? I lost the 2.5lbs which for me is a chuffing lot!! I have to lose about 2.5 stone to get to where i wanna be but the SOW award always goes to the same women every week coz she has about 9 stone to lose so pulls big numbers every week. I think it should be like the biggest loser and go on % weight loss coz for a smaller person a loss of 2.5lbs would be on a par to this larger lady iykwim :shrug: 
Just a bit bitter i think because i really wanted it this week and would have got it if it hadnt been for the lady who gets it all the time coz she has about 9 stone to lose xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Interesting you say this.... because it's a little odd how they work it out. I lost 1lb the other week and got the award. I was puzzled. Some had lost more??

But apparently what happens is if you have a gain or maintain then you don't qualify for slimmer of the week next week. All I can say is that the large woman wont ALWAYS be able to lose huge numbers... but I completely understand, we have a lady similar in our group, though weirdly I've had SOW more than she has! :shrug:

I think you should award yourself with a super slimmer blinkie!! :) and have a stone award while you're at it! It's a brilliant achievement, you should be very proud of yourself! 

https://group.slimmingworld.com/images/features/my-awards/awards/S14.jpg


----------



## Lisa84

Aww thanks hun :hugs: 

How can i put it in my sig? xxx


----------



## MummyCat

Hmmm... I'll put it up in photobucket... you then need to copy the direct link and then paste that as an image in your signature. Though you are limited to 5 images in a signature so you might need to give up one of your smiley's for a while! 

Click here to get to my photobucket on the far right is a little form with links.... click on the direct link!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Let me know if that works for you! :D x


----------



## MummyCat

Else if you have access to the SW website, you can update your weight and you'll receive the award in your award section. Right click on stone award and copy URL. Then paste as an image in your sig :)


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo i have that :) ill do it later when i can get on my laptop coz im on my phone at the mo. 

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## MNORBURY

Hi everyone, not been on here for a while, hope you're all well.

Well I've decided to have a break from SW, i maintained for weeks (about 6) and followed the plan writing it down with a treat at weekend, I lost 2.5lb finally then put half on so I'm thinking it migh t not be fr me and feel as though I'm wasting my money.

Anyhow just wanted to wish you all luck before I disappear! X


----------



## NickyT75

I only lost 1lb !!! :shock:

how is that even possible???? I walked over FORTY - yes FORTY bloody miles this week!!!! :grr:

I put in sooooo much effort & was expecting at least 3lbs but was hoping for 4lbs so im feeling a bit gutted tbh :( xx


----------



## MummyCat

Oh Nooooo! 

Don't lose heart, maybe it'll show on the scales next week? Are you writing a food diary? Perhaps you should do an SAS log, just in case there is something that you're doing without realising?

:hugs: 

You've done so well hun!! maybe try a green/red day to mix things up a bit? x


----------



## Fifi61467

Well done Lisa on the stone. I agree with you about slimmer of the week the same thing happens at our class. 
You guys are all doing so well good on you. 
I'm struggling at the mo and losing by the string of my teeth but at least it's still going. 
I keep thinking thin clothes thin clothes and refuse to buy til I've lost more


----------



## Fifi61467

Nicky at least you did lose tho. It's probably muscle being built and I bet your shape is changing. Keep going


----------



## Kitten_x

aw nicky :( i agree with fifi though i reckon you are building muscle. Can you see a change in the mirror? Try not to get too hung up on what the scales say. I know if I don't lose as fast as I'd like thats when I tend to overindulge but keep at it, you'll be in for a big loss soon as that muscle starts burning all your cals :) x


----------



## Kitten_x

also remember what 1lb of fat looks like! you lost that this week :D https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...cR1T_HxKoTA8QPqyN3jDQ&ved=0CDQQ9QEwAQ&dur=317


----------



## NickyT75

Aww thanks girls :flow: xx


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies!!

How are we all?? I see you have got your stone award Lisa - well done missus! And to all you girls who have has losses, massive well done!

I am incline to agree about the SOW too, there is a guy in our class who is pretty big too and must have a lot to lose and he has won it several times. I only have just under a stone left to and there have been weeks where I have lost 3 or 4lbs and still not won it because he has lost half a pound more than me! It sucks!

I have been misisng for a few weeks as we have just moved house and had no internet for almost 2 weeks - its been driving me INSANE! Somehow I blame the lack of internert for my recent stumble off the SW wagon, I don't know how the 2 are related but I need to blame something lol! I have kinda had a week off and missed class last week due to moving house so I have got to back and face the music on Monday and I am dreading it. I was trying to do some damage limitation since Wed this week but then I went to Ikea today and ended up having a hotdog!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks hun :)

Aw it sucks havin no internet doesnt it. Im not suprised u have fallen off the wagon. Any change to routine makes it so easy to plump for something thats easy. 

Im sure its not as bad as u think an u will be fine on monday. 

Im having a dilema myself..... Im absolutely dying for a curry :wacko: xxx


----------



## leash27

I think its a combination of all the disorder at home and then a little bit of complacency on top so I need to get my act together. We get married 11 weeks today and my dress is due in a few weeks, I am so desperate for it to fit perfectly!

Saturday nights are tough aren't they? It is so difficult not to fall for a takeaway because thats what everyone does. I try to plan something nice for tea on Saturdays so that I am not tempted to cave in. What did you decide to do?

x


----------



## Kitten_x

make a mushy pea curry Lisa :D
hope u are enjoying the new house leash :) 

over the moon this week -7lbs *happy dance* hehe ^^
thats 2 days of MC aswell though. pretty chuffed with that! will deffo consider doing that again if i hit a brick wall x


----------



## NickyT75

Wow!! well done Kitten :yipee: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done kitten thats a fab loss :happydance: 

What is MC? xx


----------



## Squidge

Well done kitten! 

Witch got me this morning so I'm not really expecting a loss at weigh in tomorrow now :(


----------



## NickyT75

Lisa84 said:


> Well done kitten thats a fab loss :happydance:
> 
> What is MC? xx

its "master cleanse" hun (some strange diet that Beyonce apparently did) but I dunno any details about it apart from it being a bit yukky :lol: xx


----------



## leash27

Wowsa Kitten that's amazing - well done lovely!!

I dragged my booty to class last night and I have gained half a pound. I was pretty chuffed to be honest because I have been really bad over the last week or so (Mc D's, KFC, wine, cooked breakfast etc) so I feel like I got off lightly tbh. 

So today is the start of a new week and I am determined to get a few lbs off! Going to try and get to the gym at least 3 times before next Monday. I spoke to the bridal shop on Saturday and my dress is due in within the next couple of weeks - eeeeek! I am so desperate for it to fit perfectly!

X


----------



## Kitten_x

yeah its master cleanse absolutely dire! seems to work though :D


----------



## Lisa84

So what does it consist of Kitten. I don't have the willpower to do something like that i'm just curious.

I have had a stinker of a week!! I'm expecting at least 3 on this week i've been shocking!. I've had a chinese, went out sunday and had a starter and burger and then went for a curry last night. The day's inbetween haven't been much better either and i've had soooo many sandwiches!! :( I know if i put it on quickly it will come off just as quick next week but i know it's going to be bad! 

I have my dress fitting too in 3 weeks Leash and i just want it to be perfect too. I know it will fit better than last time because i have lost some weight and toned up alot but i'm still alittle bit worried :wacko: xxx


----------



## leash27

I was expecting about 3lbs on last night, hence my delight at gaining half lol. Sometimes you just need a bit of a blow out otherwise you would go mental! It also helps kick start your weight loss if you have been following a particular diet for a long time!

I'm sure your dress will look fab, if it already fit when you bought it then it can only look better. I on the other hand ordered a size smaller than I was because I was ambitious (deluded) about losing weight in time. I have lost a stone since I was measured though so I am hoping by the time it arrives I will have lost at least another half a stone and it should fit! You got yours from the same shop as me didn't you?

X


----------



## Squidge

I lost 1lb this week, happy with that due to the witch arriving!!


----------



## Kitten_x

you make the lemonade with 2tbsp lemon juice, 2tbsp maple syrup, 1/10 tsp cayenne pepper and 1/2 pint water. You can have 6-9 of these drinks a day along with water,peppermint tea and slimming (laxative-ew!) tea. You're also supposed to do a "salt water flush" every morning which i didnt do! basically to er, "flush" your system. bleaurgh. I also didnt need the laxative tea cos only did it for 2 days! lost 4lbs over 2 days and then another 3 rest of week on red days x


----------



## Lisa84

leash27 said:


> I'm sure your dress will look fab, if it already fit when you bought it then it can only look better. I on the other hand ordered a size smaller than I was because I was ambitious (deluded) about losing weight in time. I have lost a stone since I was measured though so I am hoping by the time it arrives I will have lost at least another half a stone and it should fit! You got yours from the same shop as me didn't you?
> 
> X

Yh i think so i got mine from Hoops a Daisy in wakefield. What is your dress like? 

Well done on your weightloss squidge :happydance: xxx


----------



## leash27

Yep thats where mine is from, the women in there are so nice and I got a good deal too. My dress is a Benjamin Robert, it was the 11th of 12 dresses I tried on in there lol. I am worried because it is a zip up back so it pretty much has to fit perfectly whereas if I had a lace up, there is room for weight loss/gain I suppose. Karen said there is always the option to take the zip out and put a lace up in but I think it will spoil the style of the dress. Whats yours like?

Well done on your loss Squidge!

Kitten, that sounds really tough - was it hard to last 2 days?

I am not sure if anyone has already mentioned but Morrisons are doing 5 Mullerlights for £1, I have just been and stocked up lol!

x


----------



## Squidge

Oh I forgot to mention it about the mullerlights :dohh: I stocked up too this morning.


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo ill definately stock up now 

Aw Leash ur dress is lush! Mine is Sophia Tolli - janice Y11103 :) It was the second of 5 i tried on and everyone after it i was like 'nope wnt to put that one back on' haha They are lovely in there and i got a bargain coz bought off the rack in the sale. Great thing is when i tried it on they didnt tell me it was in the sale so i wasnt swayed by price :) It was reduced from £1200 to £500 :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Wow, yours is beautiful too and such a bargain! They are so nice in there, no pressure at all and they genuinely seem to want to make you happy. Some shops I visited were blatantly trying to sway me towards the more expensive dresses once I told them I wasn't strict about my budget. Luckily, I had fallen for the BR dress before she had even fastened it up I knew it was the one. I have been to visit it 3 times since I ordered it lol.

All this wedding dress talk has driven me to go get my gym stuff ready for tomorrow morning now!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Yup they are lovely. Im goin back on the 28th to try mine on again. I wanna lose another half a stone before i try it on so need to pull my finger out coz this week will have set me back about 3lbs i think. Ive been very very bad!! xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done squidge! :yipee:

im having a rubbish week & am feeling really down in the dumps :( wish I could find some motivation again xx


----------



## Kitten_x

it was fairly hard, first day was a killer! second day not so bad x


----------



## MummyCat

Gosh Kitten... well done honey! :yipee:

Squidge.. 1lb down is great! :thumbup: 

Hi everyone... sorry I've been missing... my 2 year old turned 3... and I tried to be supermum and bake/make everything for the party! :dohh: Party was fab, 3 year old was so proud of her cake and made all the Mums look at it before they were allowed to chat to anyone! :rofl: 

Here's a link to some pics of the day... Lottie's Birthday

Problem was I baked for 3 days and had tasters too! Oh and a take away on her birthday cos I couldn't stand any longer... oh... and wine too! :dohh:

So I maintained! But it's thanks to 30 day shred... else I would have gained 3lbs or more I think! 

Slimmerthon starts next week... :yipee:


----------



## Kitten_x

wow you put on a good spread MummyCat! Happy birthday Lottie :D


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun! Perhaps not a great idea when you're trying to be good! But nevermind! It's over now and now I can be good! :D


----------



## babydevil1989

just made some SW scotch eggs - 



VERY YUMMY X


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh! they look fab! ^^^^^^^^^

I lost 2lbs this week!!! :wohoo: only need another 1lb to get my 3 stone award :yipee: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Nicky thats fab!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## leash27

Wow Nicky thats fab - well done lovely!

Babydevil those scotch eggs look delicious - how many syns?

x


----------



## babydevil1989

depends on the sausages you use - i used 2x 1syn sausages for each scotch egg and half a slice of bread for the breadcrumbs so they came out at - 2syns plus 1/4 hea/b (i cant remember which is which lol) x


----------



## jms895

Those scotch eggs look yummy!

Well done Nicky! :)

I need a kick up arse still gained 3 pound and darnt go weigh in not been for 4 weeks :shock:


----------



## Kitten_x

how's everyone doing today? :D


----------



## NickyT75

had quite a bad week tbh witch: is here so that + chocolate eggs in the house = not good)

how is everyone else? it seems quiet in here atm xx


----------



## Lisa84

I have been awful the past 2 weeks i'm expecting at least 5 maybe even 7lbs on. I was ill last week so haven't cared and this week ive just stuffed my face with chocolate. 

O well if it goes on quick it should come off just as quick :) xxx


----------



## Kitten_x

I'm with you girls Easter has a LOT to answer for! also fell off the wagon this wk had lost another 1lb by Monday but weighed this morn and +2lbs :/ 
Missing the good weather too don't wanna go excersise in this rain! Come back sunshine I love my pram walks :D
did a keeping-in-touch day at work yesters which kept me pretty active. I missed LO though. Feeling stressed/in a bad mood today got a short temper which Holly's picking up on she's grumpy too bless her <3


----------



## Squidge

I lost 2.5lb this week :D definitely worth passing on the chocolate!


----------



## Lisa84

Well done squidge :happydance: You have better willpower than me xxx


----------



## leash27

I lost 1.5lbs this week, I told OH not to buy me any Easter Eggs and he never. I was annoyed at the time because I secretly expected him to get me one anyway but he did me a favour really. Also, when I got home from WI on Monday night, I ate half of OH's Easter Egg lol. So I have been up at 6.30am the last 2 days to get to the gym before work - hoping for a few lbs off this week. I am fed up of little 1lbs/1.5lbs losses!!

It has been quiet in here lately. Its usually buzzing with recipes lol. I am going to have a go at the scotch eggs at the weekend methinks....

x


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Leash! I am definately expecting the gain to be a big one tonight but i know from past experience that my body puts it on quickly but it comes off just as quickly xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies can i join in :)

I'm on a year break and i'm wanting to make myself look amazing and feel amazing :)

but whats changed with Slimming world?? I'm thinking of join back at the group but i cant afford the weekly meetings :)

xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Squidge & Leash! :yipee:

welcome Becci_boo86 :hi: SW has changed to "extra easy" which takes a while to get your head around if you've only done green/red days (you can still do the old way if you like but extra easy is much better in my opinion) xx


----------



## Kitten_x

well done on your losses girls! :D has anyone seen africaqueen lately she's not posted for a while?


----------



## PrincessKate

Ahh been struggling doing SW online so ive joined my local group :) here is to onwards and downwards on loosing :)

Start Weight: 20 stone 1lbs :(

Aim for the week, -3lbs :)


----------



## Lisa84

Welcome and good luck princesskate :hi: xxx


----------



## PrincessKate

Thanks Lisa!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Princess Kate :hi: good luck hun 

I gained 2lbs this week :dohh: totally my own fault tho xx


----------



## leash27

Welcome PrincessKate and lots of luck!

How is everyone this evening? I am home alone tonight and have been fighting the urge to order a great big meaty pizza and onion rings. Instead, I have made some SW chips and I am going to melt some cheese over them and have it with beans. I am such a classy girl lol!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Ooo you have got me craving a chip butty now :) might have one when i get home from work :) xx


----------



## leash27

Nom nom nom nom....

x


----------



## babydevil1989

havnt really been on plan for a few weeks but totally back on now!

iv made shepherds pie full of superfree for dinner and my speed soup is cooking in the slow cooker!! x


----------



## babydevil1989

iv made speed soup (6 portions in the freezer!) spag bol (3 portions in the freezer!) and left over shepherds pie (3 portions in the freezer!) i wanted to make fanta chicken to freeze but there is no room left in the freezer lol!! 

that should do me for a week!! x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls and Kitten- Thanks for asking after me x

I have been having a shit time so fell off diet wagon BIG time :(
Had 2nd IVF cycle an sadly it failed and as we only got 1 embie no chance of FET so back to the drawing board. Been devastated. Also i was diagnosed with trigeminal neuralgia last wk an the pain has been horrific! (severe inflammation of the nerve from jaw to eye socket) so im on loads of painkillers each day as well as prescribed drugs to control the condition which are drugs usually used for epileptics an they wipe me out so im drowsy most evenings. I have been off work 6wks but back tomorrow and il see how i go. So diet wise been crap and iv gained a stone :(
Im gonna fix up a new ticker an went shopping before for few bits. Got some new alpine light bars too-cherry bakewell which look nice  so back to basics on SW from tomorrow for me. I need to feel good about myself again an i really dont.

Well done to all for weight losses an exercise regimes etc. Anything changed on plan? as il be following from home again as cant afford classes and i find them very dull anyway tbh. lol. xxx


----------



## Lisa84

AQ im soo sorry you have had to deal with so much recently. My FIL suffers from TN so i understand debilitating the condition is and how the drugs effect you. If you ever need any support i can ask him the various forums he goes on. I know he is part of the facebook TN community an gains alot of support from the ladies on there. He also goes to a conference once a year for it. I think the one this year is on the 23rd of june in Birmingham :hugs: xx


----------



## vitfawifetobe

Hey ladies joining in.
Previous list four stone and was nearly at target before havin lo. 

two weeks post birth had lost two stone with 2 stone left to lose- gained 4stone in total.

Hoping to get inspiration ans support to get there as struggling to achieve to eat everything so hard to grt time with a newborn.

Anyone share some newborn tips on how to get in the free foods- superfree isnt an issue 

thanks so much xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Lisa. It really is such a bad condition. My late nan had it severly and had surgery in the end which went wrong so hoping it doesnt come to that x

Welcome Vitafa and good luck with the plan x

How is everyone doing?

Today i have been good for a change. Feel determined now to feel good about myself.
I have had...

Breakfast- x1 cherry bakewell alpine light, x1 small banana and a coffee.

Lunch- x1 uncle bens mexican spicy rice(2.5 syns i think?) and a apple.

Tea- 2 jacket potatoes with light cheese triangles(HEA), gammon and cabbage. Activia fat free yoghurt. Small banana.

Supper- x1 alpine light cherry bakewell(HEB) and a apple.

So i have been good. Returned to work today and refused sweets 3 times! yaaay. lol. Just made pasta n sauce for work tomorrow and thinking of having syn free chips an a quorn peppered steak but not sure on syns on that? xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Just checked hun and it says quorn peppered steaks are free xx


----------



## NickyT75

so sorry the IVF failed AQ :hugs:

welcome vitfa :hi:

hi Lisa, Babydevil, Leash. Cath Jade and everyone else :friends:

I made fanta chicken tonight & it was delicious!! :cloud9: was exactly like sweet & sour chicken & im def gonna be making it every week from now on!

how is everyone getting on? xx


----------



## Lisa84

I tried that nicky but really didnt like it but i love diet coke chicken. Weird!! :shrug: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa. Il have that for tea tomorrow. On offer in asda, 2 for £1  x

Nicky- I LOVE sweet an sour chicken! can u post the recipe for the fanta chicken please? never heard of it x


----------



## NickyT75

there seems to be a few different versions so I just made my own up...

450g chicken breasts cut into strips (this made 3 generous servings)
2 onions roughly chopped
1 red pepper + 1 yellow pepper sliced
handful of baby corn sliced
1 vegetable Oxo cube
splash of rice vinegar
splash of balsamic vinegar
sprinkle of chilli flakes
500ml Fanta Zero
handful of fresh pineapple pieces

brown the chicken, soften onions, add peppers & corn (+ whatever veg you fancy) give it all a bit of a stir, add everything else (apart from pineapple which needs to be added at the last minute coz it would have to be synned if it were cooked)

keep the heat high & simmer until liquid has reduced & thickened (approx 30 mins)

really easy to make & absolutely gorgeous!! 

**I found that the pineapple made it go very sweet at the end which made me panic coz I thought id ruined it :argh: but just add a bit more vinegar if needs be & this will balance it out :thumbup:

hope you enjoy it as much as I did xx


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies! How are we all today?

AQ I am so sorry to hear you have been going through a rubbish time :hugs: I hope things get better for you! Its good to see you back in here though, I did notice you hadn't posted for a while! Well done on your first day back on track :thumbup: Are the cherry bakewell Alpen bars nice? I saw them in Asda last night and was going to get some but I ended up sticking to my face Choc & Orange ones instead lol!

Fanta chicken sounds yummy, I might give that a try this week as I am in a bit of a recipe rut at the moment and it feels like I am eating the same thing all the time!

x

ETA: Eeeek forgot to tell you all about my WI last night lol - I lost 3lbs and finally got my stone award! I have now lost 16.5lbs in 9 weeks!!!!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Leash thats fab!! :happydance: Not long until the wedding now :) xxx


----------



## leash27

Thanks hun, its 8 weeks on Sat! I can't believe how quick it has come round! My goal was to get to a healthy BMI by the big day and I now 9.5lbs away so I guess its achieveable if I put my mind to it!

How are you?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Not bad thanks hun just plodding tryin to lose some weight so my dress can hopefully accomodate a baby bump xx


----------



## leash27

Awww FX'd for you lovely! When is your dress fitting?

x


----------



## Lisa84

Im goin on the 28th April but will have another one between then and the wedding xxx


----------



## leash27

Oooh how exciting! I went to the store a few weeks ago to pick up my mums 'Mother of the Bride' dress and Karen said my dress is due in mid April so literally any day now! I can't wait to see it again!

x


----------



## Kitten_x

congrats on the loss :D that's fab

nice to see you aq! sorry you've had a tough time :( don't beat yourself up about the gain, it will come off again :) hope you feel better soon x

I had SW style kfc for tea omanomanom :D I'm also within touching distance of getting into the 12st bracket at 13st 1lb now, I'm going out saturday night and would love have dropped into it by then so here's hoping! Got lots of walking and good food planned this week :) Also went to Alton Towers for the first time ever yesterday which was AWESOME XD did loads of walking round the park too which burnt off the donut i ate haha it was sooo worth it though ;)


----------



## NickyT75

well done Leash :yipee:

Kitten that KFC style chicken sounds yum, might have to give that a try too! xx


----------



## Kitten_x

it was amazing :D i think it'd be better with thighs/wings I did it with breast. And you can have SW chips and baked beans with it s'all good XD


----------



## Lisa84

Kitten, is the recipe on the website? xx


----------



## Kitten_x

here you go :) its a few posts down in that thread! x

https://www.minimins.com/slimming-world-recipes/134193-kfc-chicken-done-sw-way.html


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Kitten

Well ladies after gaining 4 last week ive lost 7.5lbs this week and got my club 10 :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Leash- Well done! you are doing fab. The cherry bakewell lights are GORGEOUS! x

Kitten-Glad you had a good day out. Iv never been to Alton towers x

Lisa- Yay! well done x

Nicky- Thanks for recipe. Sounds lovely! will be making that soon x

Hi to everyone else x

Iv been good today but used a few syns for a couple of starburst as fancied a sweet treat. First syns iv used since starting again monday  Took bean stew to work for lunch an snacked on fruit. Had boiled potatoes, bacon an peas for tea an snacking on grapes now. So far so good an im not out this wkend so that makes it easier xxx


----------



## NickyT75

wow! thats amazing Lisa! well done hun :yipee: xx


----------



## Kitten_x

that's amazing! well done :D x


----------



## PrincessKate

Ive lost 3lbs this week yey :D

Firmly back in to the 19 stone bracket again :)


----------



## Lisa84

Well done Princess thats fab!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Princesskate :yipee:

its my WI today but dont think ive lost anything this week :( (im not helping matters tho as i havent stopped eating all day & I normally dont eat anything on thursdays until after being weighed) :dohh: xx


----------



## jms895

Sooo been mostly good this week! Am hoping for at least a pound off to get back into target!

Good luck folks and well done on losses x


----------



## Sunrise

Hello Girls,

Im thinking of starting slimming world tonight, there is a meeting near me, eek! I've never done anything like this before. Never even dieted, never mind joined a group so a bit nervous really. How does the diet work exactly and what happens at meetings? I read you don't have to calorie count, is that right? Is it ok to take LO's with you to meetings? How long do they normally last?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## babydevil1989

i have loads of eggs to use, what can i make?? iv had the quiche a lot recently so iv had enough of that at the moment x


----------



## babydevil1989

Sunrise said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> Im thinking of starting slimming world tonight, there is a meeting near me, eek! I've never done anything like this before. Never even dieted, never mind joined a group so a bit nervous really. How does the diet work exactly and what happens at meetings? I read you don't have to calorie count, is that right? Is it ok to take LO's with you to meetings? How long do they normally last?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.

i cant help with the meeting questions because i do it online but slimming world is basically a healthy eating plan, it changes the way you think about food, i do Extra Easy which i personally think is the easiest - for every meal your plate has to be 1/3rd superfree (salad, veg, fruit ect) potatoes, pasta, rice, lean meat, noodles ect are all 'free' meaning as long as you have your superfree you can eat as much as you want! 

you can then have up to 15 syns a day - syns are chocolate, sugary things, oils, butter ect ect

you then have Healthy extras one A choice and one B choice - A is milk, cheese ect
healthy B is bread, cereal ect

hope that makes sense! it will all become much clearer once you get your books x


----------



## Kitten_x

egg and bacon with fat cut off for a free brekkie
boiled egg with soldiers (1hEX)
omlette with peppers, mushrooms, onions
or cheese (1hEX)
cheesecake https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/baked-strawberry-cheesecake

I like to make cake if I have a lot of eggs! Use low/zero cal sweetener and light olive spread to reduce the syns :)


----------



## Sunrise

babydevil1989 said:


> Sunrise said:
> 
> 
> Hello Girls,
> 
> Im thinking of starting slimming world tonight, there is a meeting near me, eek! I've never done anything like this before. Never even dieted, never mind joined a group so a bit nervous really. How does the diet work exactly and what happens at meetings? I read you don't have to calorie count, is that right? Is it ok to take LO's with you to meetings? How long do they normally last?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> i cant help with the meeting questions because i do it online but slimming world is basically a healthy eating plan, it changes the way you think about food, i do Extra Easy which i personally think is the easiest - for every meal your plate has to be 1/3rd superfree (salad, veg, fruit ect) potatoes, pasta, rice, lean meat, noodles ect are all 'free' meaning as long as you have your superfree you can eat as much as you want!
> 
> you can then have up to 15 syns a day - syns are chocolate, sugary things, oils, butter ect ect
> 
> you then have Healthy extras one A choice and one B choice - A is milk, cheese ect
> healthy B is bread, cereal ect
> 
> hope that makes sense! it will all become much clearer once you get your books xClick to expand...

Thank you :). just got home from the meeting, quite enjoyed it actually apart from the weighing in bit! ;)

Please can I be added to the first page...my starting weight is 12stone 10lbs, my next target weight is 11 stone, not sure about ultimately yet though. I've planned a menu for tomorrow, please can you ladies have a quick glance to check I'm on track?

Brekkie-35g bitesize shredded wheat with 250ml semi-smimmed milk
Lunch-Jacket pot with baked beans and salad (lettuce, carrots, cucumber, onion, pepper and tomatoes)
Tea-Noodles, chicken, green beans, pepper, onion, carrots, sweetcorn and soy sauce
Syns-2 oreos and one highlights hot choc

I might add another 'A' food in there once I understand more about breastfeeding and the extras you can have with that on SW. I haven't included any superfoods for brekkie because we haven't got any in but going shopping in the morning :)


----------



## leash27

Lisa thats AMAZING! Well done missus - your dress is going to look fab! I think sometimes its good to have a little blow out as it kick starts your weight loss again doesn't it?

Welcome Sunrise! Your menu looks good to me, sorry I can't help with the BF side of things but I am sure there will be someone along soon who can advise! Good luck for your first week though!

I was a bit naughty after WI on Monday and shared a 14" pizza with OH....an a garlic bread! It was yummy though and felt I deserved it. Been back on track since but not managed to make it to the gym yet and its really starting to annoy me lol. Going to get up extra early tomorrow and go before work!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Thanks Leash i was very happy :) Still can't stop smiling. just need 1.5 this week to can my stone n half award. I definately think a good blowout kick starts things...well it does for me. I tend to find my body gets used to either diet or exercise so just a week or 2 week break every now and again helps.

I wouldn't worry too much about your pizza hun. I have a takeaway after fat club every week because on a day to day basis i don't really use syns so can get away with it. In fact last week i had 2 and one was an all you can eat chinese buffett and i still lost 7.5lbs xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

made bacon and spring onion frittata should have used more bacon but is very yummy!



all i did was cook the bacon and spring onion - cut up the bacon and put it in a oven dish with the spring onion - beat 5 eggs and pour into the dish - put it in the oven until its cooked x


----------



## PrincessKate

babydevil1989 said:


> made bacon and spring onion frittata should have used more bacon but is very yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> all i did was cook the bacon and spring onion - cut up the bacon and put it in a oven dish with the spring onion - beat 5 eggs and pour into the dish - put it in the oven until its cooked x

That sound yummy!!! if i have the spring onion in (best check fridge) i am making one of these for my tea :D


----------



## babydevil1989

you can use anything - normal onions will be fine - iv made one with peppers, peas, sweetcorn, chicken, mushrooms and onions before that was yummy too x


----------



## Sunrise

So far today i've had:

Brekkie - Bacon, eggs, mushrooms and two slices of wholemeal bread (with crusts cut off to make it 60g for my healthy B option). This used up syns on margarine and tomato ketchup.

Lunch - Nothing (still pogged from brekkie!)

Snacks - Watermelon, four dairylea light triangles (healthy A) and three chocolate fingers (syns)

Tea - Is going to be spag bol cooked by DH using a pasta jar (syns) and extra lean mince with a large side salad.

Will also have a highlights hot choc this evening (more syns).

This takes my syns value to 11.5. Since i'm BF i've found I am supposed to hit the full 15 syns a day and try to have more healthy A and B options (how many depends on how old your baby is/how much they BF). Although I am struggling to do this at the min with everything else you can eat TBH!


----------



## Sunrise

babydevil1989 said:


> made bacon and spring onion frittata should have used more bacon but is very yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> all i did was cook the bacon and spring onion - cut up the bacon and put it in a oven dish with the spring onion - beat 5 eggs and pour into the dish - put it in the oven until its cooked x

Mmmmm, that looks yummy :)


----------



## babydevil1989

Sunrise said:


> So far today i've had:
> 
> Brekkie - Bacon, eggs, mushrooms and two slices of wholemeal bread (with crusts cut off to make it 60g for my healthy B option). This used up syns on margarine and tomato ketchup.
> 
> Lunch - Nothing (still pogged from brekkie!)
> 
> Snacks - Watermelon, four dairylea light triangles (healthy A) and three chocolate fingers (syns)
> 
> Tea - Is going to be spag bol cooked by DH using a pasta jar (syns) and extra lean mince with a large side salad.
> 
> Will also have a highlights hot choc this evening (more syns).
> 
> This takes my syns value to 11.5. Since i'm BF i've found I am supposed to hit the full 15 syns a day and try to have more healthy A and B options (how many depends on how old your baby is/how much they BF). Although I am struggling to do this at the min with everything else you can eat TBH!

looking good!! id just work up to your syns, you might find some days you want to use more than 15 somedays less so it all works out about right - some people use syns weekly instead of daily (whichever works for them!) xxx


----------



## NickyT75

oh girls im really struggling at the min :(

I missed class on thursday but had gained at least 1lb by then already :( then it was my wedding anniversary on friday so we went out for the day (had unhealthy lunch) lots of chocolate & also went for a meal out & drinks at night so my syns were off the scale!

then I felt ropey yesterday so lounged around all day & couldn't be bothered going shopping/cooking anything healthy & ended up eating pizza & chips from the takeaway last night!! :shock:

I really NEED to get inspired & refocused again pronto :help: xx


----------



## NickyT75

just found this on FB which is really appropriate to the way im feeling atm



> Don't Quit
> 
> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> and forget all about being healthy and thin.
> So What! You went over your syns a bit,
> It's your next move that counts...So don't you quit!
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> It's learning the skills to get back in your range.
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> It's part of your journey toward reaching your goal.
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> If you summon the will to get back in the race.
> But, often the struggler's, when loosing their grip,
> Just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> that the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> but facing each challenge will help you grow.
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> the silver tint in a cloud of doubt.
> When you're pushing to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> If you bite it, you write it....But don't you quit!


----------



## babydevil1989

put a line under this week and start a fresh you will be fine xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Hope everyone is doing well and had a nice wkend.
I was bit naughty on fri night as had few large glasses of rose and today a roast dinner an 2 scoops of ice cream but aside from those slip ups iv not had any additional syns so really hoping iv lost 2-3lb tomorrow when i weigh in xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Good luck AQ :) xx


----------



## babydevil1989

Good luck aq!

Just about to have my speed soup with pasta! Hope it tastes nice!!


----------



## NickyT75

how was your soup hun?

good luck for weigh-in AQ 

Hi Lisa :hi: & everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Morning everyone 
Just had weigh in so updating before i get ready for work.
I have lost 4lb!! sooooo happy with that.
Im going to have lean bacon on toast (heb) for brekky and i made syn free hot prawn curry for work so not planning on having any syns today other than the few for my light spread for my toast.
Hope everyone has a good start to the wk xxx


----------



## Lisa84

What a fab loss AQ well done :happydance: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Wow thats fab AQ :yipee: well done hunni xx


----------



## leash27

Well done AQ - thats fab!

Got my WI tonight and not feeling great, the pizza and garlic bread from last Monday is weighing (no pun intended) on my mind and I never made it to the gym at all this week! On a positive note, I am comfortably back into a size 14 which feels good! Next stop....size 12!

x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Well done ladies on all your losses!! :dance:

Sorry I've been away from the thread. I've had a busy time. Missed weigh in the week before last as I was on a photography course and lost 1lb last week. Hoping for another loss this week!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hey all :)

hope everyone is good :)

Well i have been good havent officially joined slimming world not until 2moz night 7pm.

But i really fancy making cupcakes. i make them as a side job but as i have been ill i havent done any for ages. i want to make some for me and OH he is on his health kick too. but i have no idea how many syns will be in each HELP xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How did you get on Leash? xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

speed soup as pasta sauce is yummy even LO is eating it!! 

absolutely back on it now been doing it half heartly since friday but as im now in 2 weeks wait i want to lose a decent amount just in case!!

well done AQ!

hope your all doing well xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Ok so i'm joining group 2night after 2years of not being there and i'm really nerves. What do they do what do i get??

i found my book from last time and i'm the same weight i was when i left 2 years ago so i'm very happy with that just so nerves. i want to lose atleast a stone by the 21st May for my Centre Parcs holiday.


xx


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck at class Becci boo. Pretty much same set as last time u were there xxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i have joined :) my goal for this week is to lose 5lbs :) hubby is on his diet too he has lost 21lbs in 8 weeks and looks amazing :)

i'm so focused i want to lose a stone by the 21st May and then my goal is to get to 11 and half stone in the end so 2stone in total :) xx


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck honey! You can do it!

Another lb lost at group tonight! I really need a bigger number next week! *sigh* I have three weeks left of the slimathon!


----------



## leash27

Well done MummyCat, thats fab! I think if you feel disheartened by a 1lb loss then you need to remind yourself of all those awards in your ticker missus! You are doing great!

I lost 2lbs this week so it left me half a frickin pound away from my Club 10 :growlmad: It always happens to me when I am close to a milestone, so frustrating but hopefully I will get it next week. I am going to stay with my mum for the weekend down in Poole though which is usually a challenge food wise. As I don't see her very often, when I do visit she likes to show her love with food lol! I mean like she will go and do a big food shop of all my favourite things before I get there :dohh: I have warned her I am trying to stick to SW this weekend though so I am hoping she will have listened. If not, she has got a treadmill so I guess I will have to make use of that lol!

Hope the rest of you ladies are all well? How depressing is this weather? It feels like it literally has not stopped raining for like 2 weeks here in Leeds. Is it just me or does anyone else find it harder to stick to plan when the weather is like this? It makes me want to snuggle up with a blanket and a pile of chocolate :winkwink:

x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies

know what you mean Leash... ive been struggling for the past 2 wks too :( it's my WI tonight & ive gained at least 2lbs so not looking forward to going but it has to be done coz I need to face up to it & get back on plan

Well done Cath :yipee: 1lb doesn't sound like much but remember that pic I posted a while ago that showed exactly what 1lb of fat looks like? :sick: it's a lot more than we give ourselves credit for so be proud of yourself hunni xx


----------



## Sunrise

Just got back from weigh in and i've lost 4lbs in my first week yipeee :). Very pleased with that. Well done to everybody who has lost this week :thumbup:

Leash - I so know what you mean about the weather, its soooo yucky and makes me want to cuddle up with a big fat pizza on the sofa and a hot choc! Was actually gonna order myself a pizza hut takeaway if i'd lost but i've decided not to bother, really don't want to undo all the hard work of the last week. Maybe when I lose half a stone. Do you girls treat yourselves after a certain loss?


----------



## Lisa84

Well done all the ladies that have lost weight :happydance:

Best to face the music Nicky and then you can right the wrong next week. It will cone off just as quick as it went on. I put on 4lbs a couple of weeks ago and then lost 7.5lbs last week so it definately comes off quick. 

I went last night expecting a maintain but lost 2.5lbs and got my 1.5 stone sticker : Im only half a lb off bmi 30 which is my first goal :) xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lisa & Sunrise :yipee:

I gained 4lbs :blush:


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies, I know I shouldn't be too hard on myself! 

Well done Leash, you're almost there!!! I have a few lb's to go to get my club 10. 5 I think! but I've never gt this close to that target before! Good luck at your Mums! :hugs:

Fab result Sunrise! :dance: 

Lisa, you've done brilliantly! Well done hun! :flower:

Nicky! Oh chick, sorry for the gain, but you have to look at the bigger picture! You have done SOOOO well. a little blip is expected now and then.. you're only human after all! :) but you've done the perfect thing... accept it and move onwards and downwards! :D 

I went to the running club last night and joined their begginers course! Have two photo shoots planned for tomorrow... in between the rain showers so hopefully lots of crouching and lugging my heavy camera and lens around will do something towards body magic!


----------



## babydevil1989

well done ladies!

iv lost 1lb this week happy with that, slow and steady and all that!

had a yummy stir fry for lunch and making chicken kiev for tea! mmm.

made some scotch eggs for snacks x


----------



## babydevil1989

this was my tea tonight



chicken kiev

i also tried the scones -


----------



## Kitten_x

ooft i wanna take those scones out of my computer screen and eat them! :D
back at work tomorrow so done asda today for some quick healthy meals. tomorrow im thinking alpen light bar and a piece of fruit for breakfast, homemade sweet potato and butternut squash soup for lunch seeing as i can just bung it in the microwave and chicken with veg for tea. going for 2-3lbs this week come onnn XD


----------



## twilightgeek

hey all :) ive just posted another topic in this forum about s.w and which books are a necessity :) thinking of starting but DIY instead of going to a group or paying extortionate prices for the s.w online! i'm thinking making it easy and to the extra easy plan but not totally sure. so any advice would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya hun welcome :hi:

id really recommend joining a group tbh (at least until you get your head around the plan) as you will be much more likely to succeed in my opinion

id have given up long ago if it wasnt for the support of my group

I lost 3.5lbs this week so feeling really motivated :yipee: xx


----------



## Lisa84

Well done nicky :) :happydance:

Welcome twilight :hi: i agree with Nicky goin to class really helps. I have tried to do it at home but never stick to it like i do when i go to class. Good luck xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Hey all, this says 2011? Is there a 2012??

I joined back at slimming world on Tuesday, I did it after my first DS was born, starting weight was 11st 12lbs and got to 10st 6lbs before I got pregnant again!

So my starting weight this time was 11st 1.5lbs, not too bad I suppose! I joined with my mum who has tried all sorts of different diets etc and I kept telling her to join last time, but he recently started one of those 'only eat milkshake diets' and she seems really really pleased with the eating plan as she didn't believe quite how much you can eat! 

So hopefully I can stick at it, not really sure how much I want to lose just yet :)


----------



## PrincessKate

Restarted today, WI at 20 stone :( need to stick to this 100% as i want to lose 2 stone by summer! wish me luck everyone :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Shortie :hi:

good luck Kate

sorry I haven't been around, I lost my Dad last weekend so haven't been online :(

lost another 3.5lbs this week as i've hardly eaten anything so got my 3 stone award (but not a very nice way to get it iykwim?)

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Lisa84

Sorry to hear about your sad bews Nicky :hugs: My heart goes out to you sweets xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I have been awful while going thru IVF and havent stuck to the plan at all. Im back on it today tho and im going to get loads of yummy stuff to make coups and curries :) xx


----------



## Kitten_x

I'm sorry about your dad nicky :(

fallen off the wagon biiiiig time, starting again tomorrow!


----------



## babydevil1989

sorry to her about your dad nicky :(

iv been busy making dinners for the freezer, iv realised i tend to not stick to sw when i cant be bothered to cook - so once a fortnight (when i do the shopping!) i will be batch cooking some meals!

yesterday i had 1kg of mince that needed using so split into 4 250g pieces and made - 

*SPAGHETTI BOLOGNESE - with loads of superfree in it to pad it out, this made 4 big tubs (i portion is enough for me and LO)

*CHILLI - with mashed carrot, swede and onions in it -again made 4 big tubs.

* MEATBALLS - with mashed pepper, mushrooms and onions in them - 250g made 20 meatballs.

*MINCE STEW - made with swede, carrots, peas, leeks and potatoes (its in the slow cooker ATM so not sure how many portions this will be!)

i already have 2 tubs of shepherds pie and 2 tubs of speed soup in the freezer - so i think im all set! 

Really looking forward to it this time!! x


----------



## leash27

So sorry to hear about your dad Nicky, I hope you're ok? :hugs:

Hope all your ladies are all ok too? I haven't been on much for a while, Max has had chicken pox so we have been all over the place with arranging time off work etc to fit around him being off nursery. 

I did manage to make it to class tonight though and lost 2.5lbs :happydance: It got me to my Club 10 and I was 0.5lbs away from my 1.5 stone :wacko: The best part is, I am only 6lbs away from being in the healthy BMI range and that was kind of my goal for the wedding along with fitting into my dress obviously lol.

So now I am about to tuck into a little treat (pizza and garlic bread) to celebrate my Club 10, then get my stuff ready for the gym tomorrow morning to work it off again!

x


----------



## shortie1990

Eeek, my frs weigh in tomorrow, I think I've done well, and stuck to it (I hope :s) hope I get a decent loss! Fingers crossed!


----------



## jms895

Hiya hope everyones ok?

I am gonna change my target and try and get another 7 pounds off for the wedding wish me luck :)


----------



## shortie1990

First week back, lost 2lbs, I've really messed up with counting syns as I hast written things down, so this week I'm writing it all down and calculating them properly!


----------



## Lisa84

Didn't go last week because i had my egg collection and i can honestly say i have eaten like a pig over the past couple of weeks, mcy Ds, takeaways, pringles, malteasers, white bread etc etc etc so imagine my suprise last night when after 2 weeks of crap i had maintained!!!

i was expecting about half a stone! I'm gonna be super good this week tho out of fear that it is going to catch up with me lol xxxx


----------



## babydevil1989

a few pics of new recipes iv tried:-

spaghetti and meatballs!



chilli and rice


----------



## shortie1990

^ yumm


----------



## NickyT75

well done Shortie & Lisa :yipee:

those meatballs look yummy Babydevil :munch:

I always take pics of my new meals when I make them too :) ive got a whole folder of pics to look through when im in need of inspiration :thumbup:

its my WI at 7pm but im not expecting a loss as I haven't done any exercise all week & it was my Dads funeral on Monday so that day involved quite a LOT of alcohol tbh & I understandably haven't felt like cooking all week so havent eaten much... but haven't made the best choices when I have eaten iygwim? xx


----------



## babydevil1989

thanks! they were very yummy! i made loads and froze them!

im not very good at presentation lol they are just chucked on the plate :haha:


----------



## Kitten_x

well and truly fallen off the wagon big time... dreading weigh in tomorrow.
congrats to all who have lost & sts :)
sat here with the wine and chocolate as a last treat before starting again in the morning!
fx not too much gain :(


----------



## Lisa84

Im sure u will be able to get back on it after weigh in tomorrow and i bet u it wont be as bad as u think xx

Well my diet week started off well but my MS has kicked in early so all i want to eat is ginger nuts, toast and mints lol xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw congratulations Lisa! :yipee: this is lovely news! (not the MS obv but ykwim lol) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. 
Sorry i haven't been around. I have been struggling with depression over losing my mum and the 2 failed ivf cycles so i have been comfort eating and drinking and i now have a gut! never had weight on my stomach but everywhere else so this is a new one for me and i hate it. The only tummy weight i want is a baby bump. I would be mortified if someone mistakes me for being preg as would find that so upsetting so went shopping today and back on plan tomorrow so wed is my new WI day, altho i cannot face the scales yet :(( x

Nicky- I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your dad. I know how heartbreaking it is. So sad x

Lisa- OMG!!! CONGRATS!! So happy for you! 1st time lucky is fab. Its a nightmare to have multiple fails so im glad you didnt experience that x

Hi to everyone else and well done to everyone who has lost weight x


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi ladies!

I started SW last Thursday, first weigh in tomorrow. I've used all my syns this week on two birthdays and a training weekend away so hopefully I'll loose something!


----------



## babydevil1989

absolutely on this 110% i need to get rid of this extra 3 stone so im sticking to plan completely! im sooooo determined i dont want to be fat anymore x


----------



## Lisa84

Went to fat club last night and put on 4LBS which i was fully expecting thanks to hyperstimming during the IVF. Hopefully the bloat will disappear and i will get a nice loss next week :) xx


----------



## babydevil1989

i made some onions rings free on ee if you use bread as a healthy extra



and i made chicken chow mein and egg fried rice :)


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- You will be fine and good your getting healthy for later pregnancy  x

Babyd- Mmmmm your recipes look fab! x

Hi to everyone else and good luck to weigh ins etc x

afm- Iv been good for 2 days since starting plan again and even refused sweets in work! lol. Determined to get my bmi down to qualify for another cycle of IVF xxx


----------



## Bitsysarah

Hi girls,

I am desperately trying to lose weight so my bf and I can start trying for a baby. My first goal is 5 st..... I would like any help or advice.. I live on the wirral

thank you in advance sarah


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 4.5lbs this week. Well happy considering that included a 3 course meal out and an weekend training course!


----------



## babydevil1989

well done on the loses - iv been so good the last few days hope it shows on monday!!


----------



## babydevil1989

mmm just made breakfast muffins they are to die for yummmmmmy!! x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Sarah and good luck. We will all support you. Recipes on 1st page x

Kim- WELL DONE! That is a fab loss! x

Hope everyone else is ok x

AFM- I am still going strong. Daily treats but all syned so all good  xxx


----------



## shortie1990

I forgot to post after my 2nd weigh in on Tuesday, I lost 4.5lbs!

Not expecting much on Tuesday, as this gorgeous weather has meant a few ice creams/bulmers etc...(tut tut)


----------



## babydevil1989

i sooooo dont feel like eating in this heat! i havnt even eaten lunch yet!! 

just been having squash lollies so they are free and filling bottles up with water and freezing them soooo nice x


----------



## babydevil1989

4lbs off today :)


----------



## africaqueen

Shortie and babyD- Well done on fab losses! x

I have been shit again over wkend with cider etc so back to drawing board today and will be getting weighed next monday in the hope i have lost weight from last time i got weighed wks ago xxx


----------



## NickyT75

welcome to the newbies & well done to everyone on your losses :yipee:

sorry I haven't been around, been having a tough time since losing my Dad but trying to get back on track now xx


----------



## mrskx0x0

Can I join? You guys are all doing soooo well :) I'm going to start doing the pregnancy plan I think seeing as I am hoping to be pregnant next Thursday in which case would make me like 1 week pregnant or something right now haha I know that doesn't count :p xxx


----------



## shortie1990

I lost 0.5lbs this weigh in, making it half a stone so far


----------



## africaqueen

Nicky- Dont be sorry hun! you are going through emotional hell that i know all too well after losing my lovely mum last yr. Here if you need to talk xxx

Iv been sooo good past few days with lots of salad and fruit! the wkends are my downfall tho esp since its dh's bday an we r going for a chinese and drinks. Il make sensible choices with the food but i am partial to a refreshing cider so iv saved some syns. lol xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

well done on the losses :)))


----------



## Kimboowee

I lost 3lbs yesterday. Got my shiny 7lbs sticker!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kim!

I have been good all wk so far. Lots of salads and fruit as weather has been hot and i always eat less in the heat so that helps 
Mini milks at 1.5 syns have been my sweet treat during the hot days and lots of ice cold diet dr pepper :) xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hope everyone is having a good wkend?

I was so good last night at spoons and had a skinny chicken burger for tea with a single voddy an slim line tonic but then my friend came around last night with 2 bottles of wine and we drank them so feeling rough today dh and i had a fish from the chippy for tea...eeeek. I didnt have any chips though. Just hoping when i WI on monday that i am the same weight i was when i last got weighed wks ago as i know i had gained around 6lbs and im hoping iv shifted that. Just need to see my weight go under 16 stones to give me the determination to lose more. So hard at the moment though as so depressed over the IVF stuff and missing my mum so much xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

i lost another 4lbs today so 8lbs in 2 weeks :) and only need to lose 2lbs to get in to the next stone bracket so thats this weeks target!

i find in the heat i just dont get hungry! which has probably helped this week :)

hows everyone doing?!

xxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well i had WI this morning and my ticker is right now so i guess iv lost around 6lb in past 2wks as i know i had deffo gained so back to the drawing board now and i hope to be able to alter my ticker by next wk xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

well done africaqueen xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks BabyD and well done to u too! 8lbs in 2wks is fab!

Where is everyone? lol. Probs having a nice BH blow out xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ok girls i have to admit my stumbling block lately is what im having for lunch in work. If the weather is nice i take a sandwich or tuna salad to eat outside and if its crap i take pasta n sauce to heat up. I am sooo bored of the same thing! any good idea's for syn free lunches?? also im stuck on snacks as i seem to either have a muller light. a apple or strawberries. Been doing plan so long i am getting stagnant now an need some fresh ideas please ;-) xxx


----------



## shortie1990

I didn't go today as we have been away and wasn't back in time.. Although I haw to have gained this week from what I've eaten and drank over the holiday!

Oops


----------



## babydevil1989

africaqueen said:


> Ok girls i have to admit my stumbling block lately is what im having for lunch in work. If the weather is nice i take a sandwich or tuna salad to eat outside and if its crap i take pasta n sauce to heat up. I am sooo bored of the same thing! any good idea's for syn free lunches?? also im stuck on snacks as i seem to either have a muller light. a apple or strawberries. Been doing plan so long i am getting stagnant now an need some fresh ideas please ;-) xxx

what do you have at work - like microwave, kettle ect?

you could take leftovers or even a jacket potato if you have a microwave.

you could do chilli/rice, stew, sausage casserole, shepherds pie ect ect

for snacks i struggle too - how do you feel about tweaks?? :wacko:
i have made the scones before and they are really nice.

other than that you could make a quiche full of superfree and snack on that in the day or maybe some cooked chicken. 

xx


----------



## babydevil1989

oh and the scotch eggs are lovely for a snack :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks BabyD. Some good ideas there 
Iv not tried the scotch eggs? xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

I postef them a few pages back - basically get some low syn sausages and take them.out of their skins and wrap around boiled eggs then roll in breadcrumbs/smash and cook really yummy!! Xx


----------



## NickyT75

well I lost 4.5lbs this week so im happy to be finally back on track! :yipee:

how is everyone else getting on? hope you are all ok :hugs: xx


----------



## babydevil1989

yay well done nicky!

im still doing well (i hope lol) weigh in monday xx


----------



## lozzy21

Popping my head in again. I joined SW for the millionth time tonight. I'm getting married in two years and refuse to buy a size 22 wedding dress.


----------



## Lisa84

Welcome back. There is nothing like a wedding dress to force u into losing. It is such a fab motivator :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, that and we will be TTC after we get married too although I'm so broody now its in unbelievable.


----------



## lozzy21

I'm off to aldi, anyone got any recomendations?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Lozzy :hi: welcome xx


----------



## ZoMo

Hey ladies!

May I please join this thread? I am no stranger to SW having done it 3 times before (over many years) and I know it works well for me ... when I stick to it!

I need to lose a lot of weight after pregnancy and cant afford the classes / online on SMP so need some buddies with up to date info, stories and ideas to get me started and to keep me going! 

x


----------



## babydevil1989

hello lozzy and zomo!

if you google syns ect you can find most of the info and also facebook groups are good too diet momma is a good one xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Zomo :hi: welcome aboard :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

I need some snack ideas other than fruit please girls. I'm stuck and all the snack ideas iv found require loads of prep.


----------



## Lisa84

I snack on cooked meats and boiled pots alot xx


----------



## MiissDior

_
Can I join you ladies for tips and advise?
I am Pauline. 
from Ireland
started slimming world 13th April 2012
last week was my 8th weight in 
and i started at 10st 10lb 
and currently 9st 7lb 
Target #1 8st 10lb (before 18th Aug)

so I've -17lb off in the 8weeks.. but really need some motivation now 
hope you are all well.. _​


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to Lozzy, Zomo and Dior! getting busy in here  good luck ladies x

HUGE Congrats to Lisa on having twins! OMG x

WELL DONE Nicky on loss. You have done so well getting back on track x

Hi to everyone else ans good luck for WI's this wk x

AFM- I have actually been good and had WI this morning an iv lost 5lbs! yaaaay. Sooo glad to be under the 16 stone mark an its the boost i need to keep going now xxx


----------



## Lisa84

Thank you hun and congratulations on your 5lb loss thats fab!! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

hello everybody!!

well done AQ!!

i snack on meats or fruit or boiled eggs.

well iv put on 3lbs this week due to a monster of an AF!! h well just have to work a bit harder this week :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun. Its a step in the right direction 
We have applied for additional funding for a 3rd ivf cycle due to our circs so praying il be joining u with some BFP news asap  when are u due? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- You will lose that 3lbs. I get like that during AF too as always so bloody awful :(
Good luck for this wk xxx


----------



## Lisa84

I have everything crossed you get the funding hun. We never had to go through any application for funding process but i have heard other ladies have had too as well. Its mad the differences between the different PCT.

I would be due 28th Jan for a singleton but they prob wont let me go past 37 weeks.

BabyD - I'm sure that 3lbs will be mostly water weight and willl come off just as easily next week xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- No hun we have had the 2 NHS cycles of IVF, both failed and we are applying for funding for a 3rd cycle hence why we have to apply. We never had to for the 2 cycles we have had but our PCT only allows 2 cycles but due to our extreme circs we are asking for additional funding an i pray they allow it. Awww looks like xmas/new year babies for you then. What a wonderful way to be entering into 2013 xxx


----------



## Lisa84

o nowi understand. I hope they give you the 3rd cycle xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lisa. Me too 

So what has everyone got planned for their tea today?

Im thinking of a jacket potato with low fat laughing cow triangles and a gammon steak with cabbage xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

lisa wow twins congratulations!! 

we are also TTC (which is probably why i have put on 3lbs due to comfort eating :( ) so hopefully be joining you soon too!! 

are you carrying on with slimming world? x


----------



## babydevil1989

we have stew :) been in the slow cooker all day and smells yummmmmy!! x


----------



## Lisa84

Yes i am carrying on SW. Apparently the royal college of midwives recognises the plan as more of a healthy eating lifestyle rather than a diet so are ok with it. I know that trying to maintain my weight will be difficult with having twins but i would rather try and keep the gain to a minmum. Plus the way i see it is what i eat my babies eat so if i can try and maintain a healthy diet rather than using it as an excuse to binge that has to be a good thing xxx


----------



## MiissDior

_


africaqueen said:
↑

Welcome to Lozzy, Zomo and Dior! getting busy in here  good luck ladies x

HUGE Congrats to Lisa on having twins! OMG x

WELL DONE Nicky on loss. You have done so well getting back on track x

Hi to everyone else ans good luck for WI's this wk x

AFM- I have actually been good and had WI this morning an iv lost 5lbs! yaaaay. Sooo glad to be under the 16 stone mark an its the boost i need to keep going now xxxClick to expand...

Thankyou
well done on -5lbs x_​


----------



## lozzy21

5lb is a great loss, iv got my first WI on Thursday and I'm dreading it. If i haven't lost I'm going to cry!


----------



## africaqueen

Thx Dior x

Lozzy- Im sure u will of lost. Iv been on an off plan for yrs but managed to lose 35lbs this time around so rather happy with that so far so good  x

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lisa- I totally agree with the healthy eating and keeping weight gain to a min during preg as you want babas to be healthy and also yourself for the impending birth so good luck and i shall be following suit if we are ever blessed xxx


----------



## ZoMo

Hey ladies,

I have restarted the SW plan after doing it successfully 3 times before but each time the weight crept back on when I stopped going. In fact I am exactly the weight I was when I started it a year ago. 

I am doing it online this time, I struggled with the classes as I work shifts and I couldnt even imagine trying to sit through a class with an easily bored baby!! This is my first time online, fingers crossed it works for me! 

I will be asking lots of questions if that is ok from you ladies who are experts! 

My first question is, if you dont mind, please could you recommend your absolute favourite recipe so that I can go online and look it up to have a go at, it is a bit daunting knowing where to start looking through thousands of online recipies! 

xxxx


----------



## Lisa84

I love the chicken curry. The sticky chicken is also nice.........oooooo and diet cook chicken nom nom

Welcome by the way :) xxx


----------



## ZoMo

Thankyou for the welcome and the ideas! I will go and look them up now, I am def intruiged by what the diet coke chicken is!


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! congratulations Lisa! :yipee:

welcome Pauline :hi:

well done on the loss AQ :yipee:

Zomo my fav atm is cheese & potato pie :munch: if you can't find the recipe give me a shout & i'll post it for you :)

Made a quiche earlier to snack on over the next few days Lozzy

im having Fanta chicken for tea tonight (tastes like sweet & sour) but I agree with Lisa - the sticky chicken is really nice too :thumbup:

there are lots of yummy things to choose from :happydance: xx


----------



## ZoMo

Right, I have the sticky chicken and diet coke chicken recipes, Nicky I cant find the cheese and potato pie, would you mind PM-ing it to me pretty please? 

Thank you, am feeling all inspired and motivated!!


----------



## MiissDior

* QUESTION ABOUT AF AND WEIGHT IN*

I've my 9th weight in this thur
how much weight can AF effect ur weight does anyone know?\

I got my star* on the evening of last weight-in (last thur)
and its been Really really bad and draining me out so much
but has me really sluggish and heavy and bloated, iv not a ounce of energy

Iam* really *irregular and only get it every 6-8+ weeks
but when it does arrive its usually between 10-14 days long
this thur will leave it a week straight and know it will effect my weight this week i just dont know what to expect weight wise. as iv actually not had a proper AF since starting SW in April. 
I know this is going to start running into a second week of SW and prob effect next week WI too.. 

sometimes it sucks been a woman​


----------



## ZoMo

Can anyone recommend any syn free, cheap yoghurts I can get at asda please? I am currently addicted to Mullerlights but going through loads and they work out as very expensive in bulk! Thank you


----------



## africaqueen

Zomo- Asda Fat free 450g tubs - pineapple and mango, blueberry, and rhubarb are all syn free :) and the shape zero yogurts that are sometimes on offer are also free x

Hi to everyone else and hope all doing well?

Iv just had spaghetti hoops on toast(heb) for lunch followed by a apple. I am being good all wk as taking my dad for a roast dinner on sunday and i want dessert too  xxx


----------



## Mom2Ben

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining? I have done SW before and loved it (as much as one can love a diet :)). I lost weight fairly slowly but I didn't mind as I didn't find it as difficult as some other diets I've been on. 

I have a 9 month old baby and I didn't gain that much weight during my pregnancy, however, I was slightly overweight to start with. I have a whole cupboard full of clothes that I can't wear and I'm determined not to buy any summer clothes in bigger sizes :)


----------



## lozzy21

First weight in tonight!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome mom2ben and good luck for WI lozzy xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Pound and a half off, would have been more if I hadent had tea first


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lozzy!

welcome Mom2Ben :hi:

I gained 1lb this week :dohh: xx


----------



## ZoMo

lozzy21 said:


> Pound and a half off, would have been more if I hadent had tea first

WEll done!!

Lol, I used to be ravenous by the time I got to class in the evenings, I would eat and drink so little all day, I would have jumped on the scales naked if it would have taken an extra 1lb off! I used to take loads of food to pig out on after I got weighed and whilst waiting for everyone else to get weighed before class started!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lozzy  much better off than on x

Nicky- you will lose that 1lb no probs. You are coping so well x

Hi to everyone else. I have been thinking girls- seeing as OP never comes on this thread anymore and the thread has got rather big, shall we start a new slimming world 2012 thread? I would be happy to keep up with it and do a 1st page with the recipes etc on in my spare time but if anyone wants to do it that is great too 
Let me know what you all think xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Lost 5.5 tonight and got my half a stone award.


----------



## NickyT75

lozzy21 said:


> Lost 5.5 tonight and got my half a stone award.

Oh wow!!!!!!! well done Lozzy thats fab!! :wohoo: x


----------



## ZoMo

I only lost 1lb in my first week (albeit on my home scales which may not be super accurate). I had behaved myself completely all week and so got really disillusioned and had a bit of a blow out. I have made up most of the syns by reeling it In for the rest of the week but did have a take away last night after a bad day with my grumpy baby. Have decided to write that off and have treadmilled 3 times and gonna add in an extra one tomorrow morning. Hoping for best case scenario to have maintained with weighing in again Monday.


----------



## shortie1990

Forgot to post on Tuesday, I lost 4lbs, total now 13.5 lbs! :D


----------



## levichips

well i am back to it as of tonight i'm having first weigh in tonight. need to shift this weight. well done on all the losses so far hopefully going to group will help me stick to it and get the 2st 9 lb off i have gained 1stone since having baby xx


----------



## ZoMo

2lbs off! Cant believe it as was naughty last week although 2 hours on the treadmill may have done some damage limitation. Historically (as this is my 4th attempt at SW - put it all back on after I stopped going the other times) for some reason as soon as I exercise my usual pattern of weekly weight loss slows dramatically to a snails pace so I am pretty glad with 2lb off this week.


----------



## levichips

ZoMo said:


> 2lbs off! Cant believe it as was naughty last week although 2 hours on the treadmill may have done some damage limitation. Historically (as this is my 4th attempt at SW - put it all back on after I stopped going the other times) for some reason as soon as I exercise my usual pattern of weekly weight loss slows dramatically to a snails pace so I am pretty glad with 2lb off this week.

it is because muscle is heavier than fat so annoying isn't it!!


----------



## ZoMo

levichips said:


> ZoMo said:
> 
> 
> 2lbs off! Cant believe it as was naughty last week although 2 hours on the treadmill may have done some damage limitation. Historically (as this is my 4th attempt at SW - put it all back on after I stopped going the other times) for some reason as soon as I exercise my usual pattern of weekly weight loss slows dramatically to a snails pace so I am pretty glad with 2lb off this week.
> 
> it is because muscle is heavier than fat so annoying isn't it!!Click to expand...

Wouldnt mind so much if you could actually see some muscle developing under my podge!


----------



## levichips

ZoMo said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZoMo said:
> 
> 
> 2lbs off! Cant believe it as was naughty last week although 2 hours on the treadmill may have done some damage limitation. Historically (as this is my 4th attempt at SW - put it all back on after I stopped going the other times) for some reason as soon as I exercise my usual pattern of weekly weight loss slows dramatically to a snails pace so I am pretty glad with 2lb off this week.
> 
> it is because muscle is heavier than fat so annoying isn't it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt mind so much if you could actually see some muscle developing under my podge!Click to expand...

haha will start toning.i am back at it feeling good about it this time x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done to Lozzy, Shortie and zomo on the fab losses! 

Hi to everyone else.

Well i have been just terrible! dh and i are feeling the strain of all our fertility struggles and been arguing and iv been comfort eating so tonight it stops! back to class for me an fresh start from tomorrow! i WILL shift this weight and get fitter. Im determined. xxx


----------



## levichips

anyone else not understand how can eat so much and loose weight feel like i'm not going to have lost anything come monday!!


----------



## africaqueen

Levi-I thought the same when i started plan and its amazing how much u can eat and lose weight ;-) good luck x

Well girls, i had WI at class tonight and OMG i have gained so much in past 2wks!! my scales at home are also well out so my ticker is going to be updated now :( ah well onwards and upwards and im determined to lose the lard! xxx


----------



## bathbabe

Hey! 
Could i please join?! I started SW this monday just gone n im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo confused! lol x


----------



## levichips

africaqueen said:


> Levi-I thought the same when i started plan and its amazing how much u can eat and lose weight ;-) good luck x
> 
> Well girls, i had WI at class tonight and OMG i have gained so much in past 2wks!! my scales at home are also well out so my ticker is going to be updated now :( ah well onwards and upwards and im determined to lose the lard! xxx

aw hun just go forward from now on we all have bad times just got to think forward now, girl who does our slimming world had 5 weeks off for holiday and stuff and put 11lb on can happen to any of us x


----------



## MummyCat

:hi:

Sorry I've been awol!! Had a rather busy time lately and just had 2 weeks away from SW (holiday) and put on 2lb's! :dohh: but back on track today! I have registered for a triathlon in 80 days time... so lots of work to do before then! 

Hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Bathbabe welcome hun :hi:

welcome back Cath we missed you hun :friends:

well done shortie & Zomo on your losses

Hi Levi :hi: 

Big :hug: to AQ LTTTC is incredibly hard on relationships but you will get there hun xxx


----------



## levichips

done syn free cake today is gorgeous was shocked when i tried it!! having beef and bean hotpot bake for tea smells amazing cooking how everyone getting on today?


----------



## africaqueen

Bathbabe- Welcome to our lil group and good luck. EE on SW is easy so any questions just ask away  x

Levi- Thanks for pma and your right, onward and upwards now and please share syn free cake recipe! ;-)

Mummy cat- welcome back x

Nicky- Thank you hun. It is soul destroying but we pray we get a 3rd cycle and our buba one day. How are u coping? x

Just wanted to let everyone know who is on FB, add the slimming world cake lady and her recipes are FAB ;-) I have been super healthy today and made a chicken an bacon salad for work with low fat Caesar dressing(half price in asda and 1 syn for a tbsp) an it was sooo yum! for tea i made new potatoes, mushroom stir fry with baby corn and steak  just munching on strawbs now. So determined to lose around 5lb this wk! xxx


----------



## levichips

syn free cake well it is 0.5 syn but i don't put baking powder in, i had it with strawberries and fat free fromage frais i had cake plain then added them on to plate my 4 yr old loved it!!

1 tub of quark

4 eggs,
separate white and yolks
5 tbsp sweetener
...1tsp baking powder
(0.5 syn)
1tsp vanilla extract
fruit of your
choice

METHOD:

1) Whisk egg whites till stiff.

2) In another bowl, mix yolks, vanilla, baking powder, half of the quark and 4 tbsp of sweetener.

3) Add half of egg white mixture and whisk some more. Fold in the rest of the egg white.

4) Pour mixture into a lined swiss roll tin. Bake in a pre-heated oven gas mark 4 or 180c for 15 to 20 minutes or until cooked.

5) Mix the other half of quark with remaining sweetener and use it to spread on the cake once its cooled. add fruit and roll up....ENJOY!!


----------



## lozzy21

Another 2 off,


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lozzy! :yipee:

I had a good week too :happydance: 3lbs off! :happydance: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sounds yummy Levi :)

Well done Lozzy and Nicky! fab losses x


----------



## levichips

Well done Lozzy and Nicky! xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies!! :kiss:

Well done Lozzy and Nicky! Brilliant losses!! :thumbup:

I ran 5km with the running club tonight. I did it in 44min with 6 min of walking in there. I'm doing a 5km race in 2 weeks and at least know I can achieve it! :D Going to run it a few more times before the day so hopefully I can complete it without have to walk at all! :D 

Oh and a syn free day today! Not sure if this is a good thing. I've just not felt like having any.


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE mummy cat!!! fab achievement! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girls hope you're all having a good weekend xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hey Nicky 
I am working all wkend so not great for me but 8 days off after i finish tomorrow! whoop whoop! haha. Hope your wkend is good? xxx


----------



## MummyCat

I was naughty today. 

Baby Shower, BBQ and dinner out at pizza express in Wimbledon! We just got home! Am knackered!! Going swimming tomorrow though...so hopefully burn off some calories! :D 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## NickyT75

as long as you enjoyed yourself hun thats all that matters :) you'll easily burn any extra calories off tomorrow

Im going swimming tomorrow too :happydance: can't wait! ive really got the bug which is weird coz even the thought of going swimming in the past made me feel really anxious & I avoided it at all costs :shock: xx


----------



## levichips

hope all got on ok over weekend went to pot fri night had takeway but think i have manage just to get it back but don't think will have lost i am just making syn free icecream and white choc cheese cake hoping will turn out ok. got friends coming tomorrow so i am doing food with least syns as possible so can have some wine x


----------



## levichips

oh weigh in tomorrow so we shall see x


----------



## MummyCat

Good luck for weigh in tomorrow Levi! Sometimes one bad night doesn't ruin the whole week :hugs:

Nicky hope your swimming was good!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck for WI tomorrow Levi and all the other monday WI's x

I have been really good all wkend and that's a first! lol. Probs helped that iv been working all wkend so havent drank or had time to snack. took fruit to work to have at my desk 
Really hoping on wed WI i have lost around 4-5lbs as iv really stuck to plan even tho AF is due any day and im craving choc i have made do with alpine light bars and fruit xxx


----------



## levichips

how did you monday weigh ins get on, 1/2 lb off for am pleased considering what i ate i will loose more this week though xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Levi. Much better on than off  x

Hi to the gang. Not very busy lately on here is it?

I have been to cheshire oaks today and had a good walk round and a treat of a small skinny latte for 5 syns which was lovely  making chicken in gravy with smash and sweetcorn for tea and having a lazy day watching tele now seeing as its raining yet again and iv got a wk off work! lol xxx


----------



## Squidge

Quick question. As a healthy extra b choice you can have 35g bran flakes - do they have to be branded? Ie, it says Kellogg's in the book but could we have own brands?


----------



## levichips

looks like it is just bran flakes in general x


----------



## Squidge

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## levichips

did slimming world sticky chicken with rice and salad was so nice will be doing it again x


----------



## NickyT75

Sticky chicken is one of my favourite meals :munch: I usually have it with spicy wedges & a huge salad its yummy!

well done on the loss levi :yipee:

its my WI tomorrow night & ive been swimming 4 times this week so hoping I get a decent loss

good luck everyone else xx


----------



## MummyCat

Hey lovelies. Hope your result is a good one hun! 

I've lost 1lb. Not bad as I really didn't do well diet wise. I think i need to make some soups!


----------



## NickyT75

well done Cath :) are you still doing 30 day shred? xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks hun.

No I stopped that as I had my in laws coming to stay. But I have a triathlon in 10 weeks so I've started training. Ran 5km twice since thursday and swam a km on Sun. Going to repeat that this week and have a 5km race on 15th and 22nd July.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Cath x

Nicky- Good luck for tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- I had first WI tonight since restarting class and iv lost 4lbs which is great considering its my *wk  and i was on the champers last night... lol xxx


----------



## levichips

well done on loses ladies xx


----------



## MummyCat

Thanks ladies, Well done AQ, that's fab hun! :thumbup:

Good luck today Nicky x


----------



## Sunrise

I am restarting SW today...wish me luck :)

I am anaemic so on iron tabs and supposed to have an iron rich diet. If anyone has any iron rich recipes they can share, especially any done in the slow cooker, that would really help.


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi there! I'm getting married in November (Yay!) Ive still got 8lbs to lose, ww worked for a while but i hit a brick wall with it, ive done calorie counting which works but im fed up of being hungry and drained of energy so thought i would give sw a try :) I cant afford to join up online and cant make it to the meetings with LO (OH works shifts) so ive bought the starter pack off ebay but it doesn't include the food optimising book, they have put a sw recipe book in instead. Great BUT i have no idea what to do lol. 
Once i get my hand on a book i will hopefully be joining you ladies in here :happydance:


----------



## Lully2011

Hi ladies :D
I havent got time to sit and read all the posts but I will. From what I have read sounds like you are all doing very well. Well done!!!

I joined SW 8 weeks ago. I have lost 15.5lbs so far!! I cant notice it at all :( I thought I would have seen a difference in myself but I cant and I'm defo not down a dress size. When I joined (11st.12.5lbs) I was thinking I would have around 2st to lose I'm around 5'5/5'6.

Today I weighed in at 10st 11lbs, now I'm thinking I've STILL 2st to lose as that stone hasnt made much of a difference Grrrrrrr slightly p*ssed off! Clothes are a little bit loser but nothing major! Will I all of a sudden wake up and my clothes will be too big haha! Maybe its all coming off VERY even...is this possible? It cant all be water can it???

Anyway I've had my day full of treats so I will get stuck in again tomorrow. Good luck with your week ahead girls :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi PinkEmily & Sunrise :hi: 

Welcome Lully :hi: well done on your loss so far thats great! :thumbup: Im sure other people can tell you've lost weight but it's harder to notice on yourself

have you got any pics of yourself that you could put side by side for comparison?

I lost 2.5lbs & got slimmer of the week! :yipee: xx


----------



## Lully2011

NickyT75 said:


> Hi PinkEmily & Sunrise :hi:
> 
> Welcome Lully :hi: well done on your loss so far thats great! :thumbup: Im sure other people can tell you've lost weight but it's harder to notice on yourself
> 
> have you got any pics of yourself that you could put side by side for comparison?
> 
> I lost 2.5lbs & got slimmer of the week! :yipee: xx

Thanks :D 
No I didnt even think of taking pics. I did take a few measurments. I havent checked them since I joined, I wont do it tonight, I'll wait till I'm in a better mood in case its bad news

Well done on slimmer of the week...YAY!!!!


----------



## MummyCat

Sunrise said:


> I am restarting SW today...wish me luck :)
> 
> I am anaemic so on iron tabs and supposed to have an iron rich diet. If anyone has any iron rich recipes they can share, especially any done in the slow cooker, that would really help.

:hi: good luck hun! :flower: I'm sorry I don't have anything particularly iron rich. Though there is a yummy sweet potato and spinach frittata (spelling??) that may be iron rich due to the spinach! :D 



PinkEmily said:


> Hi there! I'm getting married in November (Yay!) Ive still got 8lbs to lose, ww worked for a while but i hit a brick wall with it, ive done calorie counting which works but im fed up of being hungry and drained of energy so thought i would give sw a try :) I cant afford to join up online and cant make it to the meetings with LO (OH works shifts) so ive bought the starter pack off ebay but it doesn't include the food optimising book, they have put a sw recipe book in instead. Great BUT i have no idea what to do lol.
> Once i get my hand on a book i will hopefully be joining you ladies in here :happydance:

Well you are so very nearly at goal... fabulous hun! Hope you get the book soon. Basically... on Extra Easy..veg and fruit are super free foods and lean meat (fat cut off), fish, potatoes, rice and pasta are free foods. You need to eat 2/3rds free food and 1/3rd super free food per meal. You need to eat 1x healthy a (milk/dairy products) and 1x healthy b (fibre - bread/cereals etc) - these need to be measured. Anything else (fats, oils, sugars etc need to be syned)



Lully2011 said:


> Hi ladies :D
> I havent got time to sit and read all the posts but I will. From what I have read sounds like you are all doing very well. Well done!!!
> 
> I joined SW 8 weeks ago. I have lost 15.5lbs so far!! I cant notice it at all :( I thought I would have seen a difference in myself but I cant and I'm defo not down a dress size. When I joined (11st.12.5lbs) I was thinking I would have around 2st to lose I'm around 5'5/5'6.
> 
> Today I weighed in at 10st 11lbs, now I'm thinking I've STILL 2st to lose as that stone hasnt made much of a difference Grrrrrrr slightly p*ssed off! Clothes are a little bit loser but nothing major! Will I all of a sudden wake up and my clothes will be too big haha! Maybe its all coming off VERY even...is this possible? It cant all be water can it???
> 
> Anyway I've had my day full of treats so I will get stuck in again tomorrow. Good luck with your week ahead girls :)

Hope you notice it soon! I've lost 21lb's so far and notice it a bit, but still have SO much to lose! Keep at it hun and you'll find it all worth while! Well done on such great loses already! 



NickyT75 said:


> Hi PinkEmily & Sunrise :hi:
> 
> Welcome Lully :hi: well done on your loss so far thats great! :thumbup: Im sure other people can tell you've lost weight but it's harder to notice on yourself
> 
> have you got any pics of yourself that you could put side by side for comparison?
> 
> I lost 2.5lbs & got slimmer of the week! :yipee: xx


Well done you! :dance: brilliant result!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lully2011

Thanks MummyCat I really hope so!!


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Sunrise  x

Welcome to Emily and Lully and good luck ladies x

Nicky- Well done on slimmer of the month! your doing so well x

AFM- I have been good today and even as i was baking peanut butter cookies for dh and my dad i was snacking on raspberries! i am on a mission! lol. I am supposed to be going to stay with my friend in Morecambe tomorrow tho and we will be on the drink so gonna try be very good and have single vodka an diet coke and as we are going for a chinese il have foo yung or chicken pineapple xxx


----------



## Lotty

Hi to all you Ladies :) 

I Started Doing SW EE 20/6/12

Lost 8lb my 1st week & 1lb my 2nd week (AF arrived)..hoping for a weightloss again on Wednesday :)

Ive noticed i dont eat half of much as i used too..and dont eat rubbish now..but its making me feel so weak and tired..anyone else feel like this ?

xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lotty! 
As regards feeling a bit sluggish first few wks of healthy eating, its very normal. Cos your detoxing from all the junk really. I was the same. I also came out in spots but they have cleared up now my body is used of the changes. xxx


----------



## Lotty

africaqueen said:


> Well done Lotty!
> As regards feeling a bit sluggish first few wks of healthy eating, its very normal. Cos your detoxing from all the junk really. I was the same. I also came out in spots but they have cleared up now my body is used of the changes. xxx

Thankyou AQ :flower:

Ahh well thats good to know its all normal..Hopefully it goes away soon :) xx


----------



## Sparkes

Hi ladies! 

I have just joined slimming world, not got much weight to lose but trying to keep on track this pregnancy rather than going off the rails and gaining too much like i did last time! 

I don't know if you have heard of Carole wright, she is a friend of my moms and has lost an amazing 20st! 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ght-scoops-Slimmer-Year-20st-weight-loss.html

A real inspiration I think!


----------



## NickyT75

welcome Sparkes :) congrats on your pregnancy hun!

it's amazing when you read about people who have lost so much isn't it? I had 9 stone to lose when I started SW & it just feels so unachievable when you are starting out but im over 1/3rd of the way there now & seeing things like this makes me more determined to keep going :thumbup:

Lotty you could be feeling tired as a result of AF too hun - it always makes me feel really lethargic but as long as you are eating plenty of superfree your energy levels should soon pick up once your body gets over the initial shock of reduced calories x


----------



## levichips

how is everyone getting on? i have been really good but can't see it on the scales don't know what is going on!!!! we are having syn free Caribbean chicken tonight had weetabix fruit and yog for breakfast and bacon egg beans tomato for lunch having syn free day today and tomorrow as i have used all my syns til monday. what is everyone else having for tea? xx


----------



## Lotty

I never even thought about that NickyT..Your probably right :) x

Tonight i plan on making Mash potato,Light Choice Cumberland Sausage (1 Syn Each),Peas & Gravy (3 & Half)

I usually only use my syns for my main meal if i need to or a little treat after tea :) x


----------



## levichips

lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx


----------



## Lotty

levichips said:


> lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx

Oh it truely is yummy Those sausage are worth every bit of the 1 syn :haha:
I made a choc cheesecake which is 2 syns..not sure if it will taste nice though as Quark has a weird texture :wacko:

xx


----------



## levichips

Lotty said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx
> 
> Oh it truely is yummy Those sausage are worth every bit of the 1 syn :haha:
> I made a choc cheesecake which is 2 syns..not sure if it will taste nice though as Quark has a weird texture :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

i made white choc cheese cake and it wasn't that nice how was yours? i think next time i would save my syns for the real thing haha :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty

levichips said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx
> 
> Oh it truely is yummy Those sausage are worth every bit of the 1 syn :haha:
> I made a choc cheesecake which is 2 syns..not sure if it will taste nice though as Quark has a weird texture :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i made white choc cheese cake and it wasn't that nice how was yours? i think next time i would save my syns for the real thing haha :thumbup:Click to expand...

I didnt really like it..the texture of quark is nothing like cheesecake :haha: I bet a piece of "Real" Cheesecake would be a ton of syns xx


----------



## Sparkes

Lotty said:


> levichips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx
> 
> Oh it truely is yummy Those sausage are worth every bit of the 1 syn :haha:
> I made a choc cheesecake which is 2 syns..not sure if it will taste nice though as Quark has a weird texture :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i made white choc cheese cake and it wasn't that nice how was yours? i think next time i would save my syns for the real thing haha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt really like it..the texture of quark is nothing like cheesecake :haha: I bet a piece of "Real" Cheesecake would be a ton of syns xxClick to expand...

It probably is...the whole cheesecake is a tub of full fat soft cheese, half a big bar of white chocolate, butter, cream and then biscuits on the bottom. I reckon 10/15 syns a slice if not more.


----------



## levichips

Sparkes said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> levichips said:
> 
> 
> lotty that sounds yummy i try not to use my syns in my meals and keep them for treats xx
> 
> Oh it truely is yummy Those sausage are worth every bit of the 1 syn :haha:
> I made a choc cheesecake which is 2 syns..not sure if it will taste nice though as Quark has a weird texture :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> i made white choc cheese cake and it wasn't that nice how was yours? i think next time i would save my syns for the real thing haha :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt really like it..the texture of quark is nothing like cheesecake :haha: I bet a piece of "Real" Cheesecake would be a ton of syns xxClick to expand...
> 
> It probably is...the whole cheesecake is a tub of full fat soft cheese, half a big bar of white chocolate, butter, cream and then biscuits on the bottom. I reckon 10/15 syns a slice if not more.Click to expand...

i looked in tesco and cheese cake in there was 320 calories per 1/5 of the cake!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it has gone to pot this afternoon had crisps mini pork pie and muffin and biscuits going to have to be really good this week!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Sparkes 

Hi to Nicky, Levi,Lotty and all the gang  x

Well i have been sticking to plan 100% again this wk so hoping for a 3-4lb loss on wed an then il get my half stone award and possibly slimmer of the wk 
I had french toast for brekky this morning an it was lush! (x2 slices warburtons wholemeal bread,heb) dipped both sides in egg an then sprinkled with sweetener and cinnamon and fried in fry light. nom nom xxx


----------



## Lotty

Hiya AQ 
Oh wow that toast sounds so nice..may have to try that sometime..Good Luck for a nice loss for you :)

Ive stuck to the plan 100% but i always feel like i might put on..Hope not..there wouldnt be a reason to :) xx


----------



## babydevil1989

been off for this week but still stayed the same!

also bought a dress for a wedding in two weeks a size smaller than normal :)

back on it now :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lotty 
I always feel like iv put on when iv stuck to plan too! haha. I think cos the plan is so good an the amount we can eat plus treats etc it always seems unlikely to lose weight but thankfully it works xxx


----------



## levichips

toast sound yummy i have gain 1lb but back to it i go!! x


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Love it when u get to buy a size smaller! well done x

Levi- U will soon lose that 1lb x

Hi to everyone else x

I have stuck to plan 100% all wk but i am not feeling like iv lost anything if that makes sense? i just feel bloated as AF has been terrible an not gone yet. I really hope iv lost 3lb so i get my half stone award as need the incentive badly xxx


----------



## Lotty

Morning Ladies :)

Im so pleased with myself today..AF still hasnt gone after a week and half yet i still lost 4lb this morning :) So happy..13lb in 3 weeks is good enough for me hehe


Fingers Crossed you loose your 3lb AQ :)
xx


----------



## bathbabe

Hey girls, im really struggling! I cant get my head around this plan i dunno why, i expect coz i was on WW n im still in that way of thinking!

Could you give me some of your 'typical days' for me to try?! Please! x


----------



## Lotty

My Typical Day Would Be:

Breakfast: Mullerlight Yogurt With Some Fruit (Banana or Strawberries)

Lunch: 2 Wholewheat Bread (HB), 30g Cheese (HA),Tomatos,Onions 
OR
2 Wholewheat Bread (HB), Tin of baked beans ontop of toast,2 Hard boiled eggs chopped up ontop of beans, Couple of pieces of Packet Ham chopped up ontop of egg, Mushrooms sliced and fryed in frylight and put ontop of ham..Add salt and pepper and Worcestershire sauce. :haha: Soooo Yummy

Tea: 3 Sausages (Tesco Light Choices..1 Syn Each),Packet Mash ,Peas & Gravey (3 and half..1tbsp)

Snacks: Flying Saucer Sweets (4 for 1 Syn) or Twiglets (24g pack for 5 Syns)

I dont always have the snacks & I drink Water & Pepsi Max All Day Long :haha: 
:flower:


----------



## bathbabe

Thanks! How do you work out syns?? x


----------



## Lotty

On the slimming world website :)


----------



## africaqueen

Yaaay i lost 3lbs which im happy with as AF has been a bi**h all wk and iv felt so swollen an heavy. I got my half stone certificate in class and also slimmer of the week 
I am hoping to shift 4lb this wk to get my weight below 16 stones again and then il feel so much better.

Hope everyone is doing well? xxx


----------



## levichips

well done aq on loss!!! well af showed this morning so i have comfort ate today but think can pull it back if be good til monday! xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lotty & AQ :yipee:

its my WI tomorrow but feel like ive gained so not very hopeful xx


----------



## Lully2011

Lotty said:


> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Im so pleased with myself today..AF still hasnt gone after a week and half yet i still lost 4lb this morning :) So happy..13lb in 3 weeks is good enough for me hehe
> 
> 
> Fingers Crossed you loose your 3lb AQ :)
> xx

Well done Lotty, 4lbs is a great loss!! :happydance:

Can I ask do you exercise? Whats your typical daily food intake? 

On my first week I lost 3lbs and every week since then has been 1lbs/2lbs!! Would LOVE to lose 4lbs...so help me, whats your tricks!!!

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## ushotmedown

Hi everyone! I joined my SW group last night and I'm looking forward to the weight being gone for good this time!


----------



## Lotty

Lully2011 said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Im so pleased with myself today..AF still hasnt gone after a week and half yet i still lost 4lb this morning :) So happy..13lb in 3 weeks is good enough for me hehe
> 
> 
> Fingers Crossed you loose your 3lb AQ :)
> xx
> 
> Well done Lotty, 4lbs is a great loss!! :happydance:
> 
> Can I ask do you exercise? Whats your typical daily food intake?
> 
> On my first week I lost 3lbs and every week since then has been 1lbs/2lbs!! Would LOVE to lose 4lbs...so help me, whats your tricks!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies :hugs:Click to expand...

Awww Thankyou So Much :)

My First week i lost 8lbs, 2nd week 1lb & 3rd week 4lbs

You seem to be doing really well loosing every week :thumbup:

Most Days my food is:

Breakfast 9:00am: Mullerlight & Piece of Fruit (usually a Banana)

Lunch 12:00 noon: 2 Brown bread (HB), 3 smallish Hard boiled eggs sliced & 1 tbsp of Tomato Sauce (1 syn)

OR

2 Brown Bread (HB), 2 Hard boiled eggs sliced,Tin of beans,Mushrooms fryed in frylight & packet ham all sliced and put ontop of toast..Add pepper,salt and worchester sauce :)


Tea 6/7/8:00pm: 3 Tesco Light Choices Sausages (1 syn each),Mash potato (from packet made with water),Peas & Gravey (1 tbsp is 3 and half syns)

OR

Chinese Chicken Breast With Savoury Rice & 1 tbsp Light Mayo (3 syns..(having this tonight)

If i want a snack after my tea it is usually 24g Pack of Twiglets (5 syns) or 4 Flying Saucers sweets for (1 syn)

Excersize..All i mainly do is walk..everywhere i go..i walk.unless its raining and i get a taxi :haha: 
Every night i do between 25 and 30 situps..thats the most i can do at the minute.
And only a couple of days ago i have started doing squats..will try and get upto 10 of those everyday

so not much excersize really..i feel to tired all the time to fit anymore in.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lotty- that is fab 13lbs in 3wks! well done x

ushot= Welcome an good luck x

Nicky- how did u get on? x

Hi to the gang x

AFM- I treated myself to a snickers today for 15 syns but ah it was worth it as sooo tasty! lol. Im going the pub after work tomorrow as i finish at 8 but think il be having a single vod an diet coke as i usually drink sparkling wine but its 29 syns a btl! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, after a 2lb gain last week on holiday I managed to loose 5 this week. Iv got no idea how though!


----------



## africaqueen

EXCELLENT Lozzy! well done x

I made a mistake earlier an went to aldi to get spuds as was doing grilled lamb chops for tea with new potatoes an mushy peas and as i got to the till i spotted some cheap choc buttons for 35p so thought id get some seeing as im in such a choc mood today, thinking they would be around 10 syns... ate them an then checked on sw website and they are 19 syns for the packet!! Ooops. I wont be eating choc again for the rest of the wk and im not going pub after work tomorrow, im coming home to have a fruit salad in front of the tele! haha xxx


----------



## lozzy21

We can all be naughty now and then. Just aim for 10 syns max today and you will have evened it out.


----------



## ushotmedown

My first day went pretty well. Bought 17lbs of cherries for £6! 
Got a 20 min walk in there and a 5 min jog too on the way home with them :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done ushot!

Hope everyone is doing well?
Iv just had haddock with mushy peas for tea followed by fresh cherries, nom nom xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a curry done in the slow cooker but I'm seriously craving crap, iv only had a few sys today but iv got nothing in to have as my syns


----------



## Lotty

right now Im having Mash,Peas,3 Sausage (1 syn each) & Gravy (3.5 syn)

Tastes so good :)


----------



## Lully2011

I'm craving chocolate soooo bad! I better get a good result this week


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls,
Just to let you know that a 6 pack of chicken quarter pounders in iceland is only £2 an they are delicious and only 0.5 syn each! go lovely with syn free chips an salad 
Also the duck skewers with hoison sauce are yummy an syn free xxx


----------



## Lully2011

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls,
> Just to let you know that a 6 pack of chicken quarter pounders in iceland is only £2 an they are delicious and only 0.5 syn each! go lovely with syn free chips an salad
> Also the duck skewers with hoison sauce are yummy an syn free xxx

Amazing thank you! I'm running out of ideas!!!


----------



## Lisa84

africaqueen said:


> Hi girls,
> Just to let you know that a 6 pack of chicken quarter pounders in iceland is only £2 an they are delicious and only 0.5 syn each! go lovely with syn free chips an salad
> Also the duck skewers with hoison sauce are yummy an syn free xxx

AQ u are fab for these little tips of things to buy that are free or low syns you will have to put together a big list. Especially of for the iceland stuff :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Lully- I get like that too so try an get diff things every wk  x

Lisa- haha im the iceland queen that's why. lol. I will put together a list soon  LOVE your scan pic btw! amazing. Bet you are over the moon x

Hope everyone is doing well? xxx


----------



## Lotty

Weigh day for me tomorrow...Hoping i have lost 1lb this week then i would of lost 1 stone..stuck to it 100% so Fingers crossed :) x


----------



## africaqueen

Good luck Lotty, im sure you will of done  x

I am not attending class tomorrow as i have other plans so hoping by next wed's WI il be under the 16 stone mark as i was 16.3 last wed  gonna try lots of new recipes this coming wk to keep things intrested  there's a recipe for a cake that is 0.5 syn for the whole thing if anyone wants recipe? xxx


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou AQ :) x

Im sure you will do great..is the cake made from eggs and rolled ? think i may of seen it but not tried.


----------



## africaqueen

It sounds similar but not a roll, its a round cake an looks like a victoria sponge. Wonder what it tastes like? xxx


----------



## Lully2011

africaqueen said:


> It sounds similar but not a roll, its a round cake an looks like a victoria sponge. Wonder what it tastes like? xxx

Hell yeah! Pass that bad boy on, I have a HUGE sweet tooth :D


----------



## Lully2011

Lotty said:


> Weigh day for me tomorrow...Hoping i have lost 1lb this week then i would of lost 1 stone..stuck to it 100% so Fingers crossed :) x

Good luck!!! :D


----------



## Lotty

Lully2011 said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> Weigh day for me tomorrow...Hoping i have lost 1lb this week then i would of lost 1 stone..stuck to it 100% so Fingers crossed :) x
> 
> Good luck!!! :DClick to expand...

Thankyou :) x


----------



## shortie1990

Haven't posted for a while, my starting weight was 11st 1.5, I put in 2lbs last week, but managed to loose 1lb this week, making me 10st0 

Happy with that, just want to loose a few more lbs, then I like to maintain, but how do you manage to maintain, isn't that harder than tryin to loose weight??


----------



## Lotty

Lost 2lb this morning :happydance:


----------



## Lully2011

Well done Lotty your on a roll :D


----------



## Lully2011

shortie1990 said:


> Haven't posted for a while, my starting weight was 11st 1.5, I put in 2lbs last week, but managed to loose 1lb this week, making me 10st0
> 
> Happy with that, just want to loose a few more lbs, then I like to maintain, but how do you manage to maintain, isn't that harder than tryin to loose weight??

I wouldnt have a clue about maintaining hun! I've yet to reach my target! It sounds difficult enough though


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lotty! your doing fab x

I just had haddock and mushy peas with a tbsp of mint sauce added to them for my tea an it was lush! snacking on pineapple now  xxx


----------



## Lully2011

Just back from WI... I lost 1.5lbs and got my club 10!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lotty

YAY Well Done Lully :) x


----------



## Lully2011

Lotty said:


> YAY Well Done Lully :) x

Thanks chic! I've lost 17lbs and to be honest I cant notice it, I'm not in the next dress size yet :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I must have had fatter ankles than I thought :haha:


----------



## Lotty

Lully2011 said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> YAY Well Done Lully :) x
> 
> Thanks chic! I've lost 17lbs and to be honest I cant notice it, I'm not in the next dress size yet :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I must have had fatter ankles than I thought :haha:Click to expand...

Awww bless ya..Ive lost 15lbs and squeezed myself into the next jean size although they were tight on my stomach :haha:
We will get there :flower:


----------



## Lully2011

Lotty said:


> Lully2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> YAY Well Done Lully :) x
> 
> Thanks chic! I've lost 17lbs and to be honest I cant notice it, I'm not in the next dress size yet :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I must have had fatter ankles than I thought :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww bless ya..Ive lost 15lbs and squeezed myself into the next jean size although they were tight on my stomach :haha:
> We will get there :flower:Click to expand...

To be fair I havent tried the next size down, might just take a trip to the shops to try! Although thats leaving myself a oppertunity to be disaspointed! Its all coming from below my bra line to my belly button! I will be left with 1 tyre around my tummy!!:growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

Lost another 2lb and got my stone award. 

I can notice a difference in my clothes but not quite enough to go down a clothes size.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done to Lully and Lozzy! fab achievements girls! keep it up x

Hi to everyone else. I have been good so far. Really craving choc but making do with fruit an fromage frais! lol xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on your losses ladies :yipee:

I lost 2.5lbs this week & only need another 2lbs to get my 3.5 stone award so hoping I can get it next week xx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Nicky! that is fab! xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Well done Nicky, 

I'm craving pizza so bad!


----------



## NickyT75

Have you tried the Smash pizza Lozzy? it's not as good as the real thing but comes a pretty close second :thumbup:

its my TOTM & all I wanna do is stuff my face!! :munch: argh!! xx


----------



## blue_kat

Hi, would it be ok to join you? I have been doing sw for 4 weeks now 

Start weight 12 stone
Week one lost 2lbs
Week two lost 1lb
Week three lost 2lb (slimmer of the week)

Still getting to grips with how much you can eat,without being naughty! I am terried of getting weighed each week as think I have eaten too much! 

My favs so far are mullerlight (choc ones) can't believe they are free and keep checking online!


----------



## Lully2011

blue_kat said:


> Hi, would it be ok to join you? I have been doing sw for 4 weeks now
> 
> Start weight 12 stone
> Week one lost 2lbs
> Week two lost 1lb
> Week three lost 2lb (slimmer of the week)
> 
> Still getting to grips with how much you can eat,without being naughty! I am terried of getting weighed each week as think I have eaten too much!
> 
> My favs so far are mullerlight (choc ones) can't believe they are free and keep checking online!

Well done, your on a roll 

Yeah they are tasty! Be careful though, not all the muller lights are free...The cheesecake ones and the choc sprinkle with cherry underlay! I was going through some amount of them before I was told...oops!:dohh:


----------



## NickyT75

welcome bluekat :hi:

which choc ones do you mean? the little choc sprinkles?

I wish they did proper choc flavoured ones x


----------



## Lotty

Vanilla with choc sprinkles and cherry underlay are 2 syns each
Vanilla with choc sprinkles is Free
Choc Orange one is Free


I wish they did propa choc ones too Mmmmm :D x


----------



## blue_kat

I meant the chocolate sprinkles ones - pretending they were proper chocolate!

Didnt realise the cherry underlay one was syned tho - how many syns? :dohh:

Also, done something bit silly! I really fancied a roast dinner so have bought a lamb leg that was on offer - then realised its gonna be very naughty as its not actually lean. Is there anything I can do to make it free/low syns ie cut all the fatty bits off either before or after cooking? I always do roasts on one of those rack things so it wont be sat in its own fat - will that help?


----------



## blue_kat

Lotty said:


> Vanilla with choc sprinkles and cherry underlay are 2 syns each
> Vanilla with choc sprinkles is Free
> Choc Orange one is Free
> 
> 
> I wish they did propa choc ones too Mmmmm :D x

whoops! im glad I havent been using too many other syns this week as didnt realise!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Bluekat and if you are eating the vanilla with choc sprinkles mullerlights you are fine as they are syn free. Well done on loss so far x

Hope everyone is having a nice wkend?

I walked to the pub and back last night an only had 2 vodka diet cokes so happy with that! lol. Making the syn free 'ice cream' for later and doing lambs liver with onion gravy and carrot an turnip with mushy peas for tea  back to class this wed as didnt make it last wk. Hope iv managed to lose at least 3lbs since last WI xxx


----------



## Lotty

Synfree Icecream ? please do tell :D

Has anyone ever had Chinese food on SW and still lost weight ?
Im having chicken in oyster sauce which is 4 and half syns and boiled rice which is free..but i feel so guilty lol


----------



## Lully2011

You stuck to your 2 drinks...well done. I would have found that very hard! I havent drank alcohol in 2 weeks.

This morning I went out for a run and now I'm just about to order chinese :D I know I probably shouldnt but I feel like I've earned it. Back to being good tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Lotty- Its basically a tub of fat free fromagr frais and 2 strawberry mullerlights mixed together, put in freezer for 2-3hrs and stir every 20 mins to prevent ice forming. It went nice with my strawberries actually but u cant beat real ice cream. I usually get a foo yung or chicken pineapple from chinese and still lost weight when i did. Its only few syns for those and some others so its fine x

Lully- i think i only stuck to 2 drinks as it was such a dull night. lol. pub was crap so didnt get in the mood. I usually sink quite a few when i go out thats why i dont go out much at night :( lol x

xxx


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou for the recipe AQ..might try it sometime :)
Ahh good..about the chinese i really enjoyed it and was only 4.5 syns..not had it in a long time :) x


----------



## Lully2011

Hi Lotty I get Chinese too some weekends. Boiled rice, chicken and cashew nut is only 5syns! Chicken in black bean sauce is also 5syns :D

Enjoy!


----------



## blue_kat

I got weighed today - stayed the same :nope:

Very dissapointed but I spoke to the leader and she told me why...basically I ate tons last week but it was all free/super free foods - I never went above 5 syns per day, and on some days didnt have any!

I am also going to try to drink more this week!

onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Lully2011

blue_kat said:


> I got weighed today - stayed the same :nope:
> 
> Very dissapointed but I spoke to the leader and she told me why...basically I ate tons last week but it was all free/super free foods - I never went above 5 syns per day, and on some days didnt have any!
> 
> I am also going to try to drink more this week!
> 
> onwards and upwards!!!

My leader says we've to eat between 5-10syns per day! Hope you get a loss next week :D


----------



## Lotty

blue_kat said:


> I got weighed today - stayed the same :nope:
> 
> Very dissapointed but I spoke to the leader and she told me why...basically I ate tons last week but it was all free/super free foods - I never went above 5 syns per day, and on some days didnt have any!
> 
> I am also going to try to drink more this week!
> 
> onwards and upwards!!!

Aww :hugs: the way i see it..is staying the same is better than a gain :)
I bet you loose next week x


----------



## africaqueen

Better luck for next wk Blue Kat x

Hi to everyone else an hope all doing well x

AFM- I am doing ok. Had a few slips but hoping for a loss of at least 2lbs tomorrow. Hopefully more but i don't feel iv lost much more than that xxx


----------



## blue_kat

africaqueen said:


> Better luck for next wk Blue Kat x
> 
> Hi to everyone else an hope all doing well x
> 
> AFM- I am doing ok. Had a few slips but hoping for a loss of at least 2lbs tomorrow. Hopefully more but i don't feel iv lost much more than that xxx

Thank you! And good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Lotty

Weigh Day tomorrow hoping for a loss..Fingers crossed :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Blue and good luck Lotty 

Lully- Is that 4 syns for the whole chicken cashew nut or half of it? i love that but have stayed away from it an keep getting foo yung. lol. Iv heard chicken pineapple is only 4 syns too x


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou AQ :flower:

2lb loss this week :) happy with that x


----------



## Lully2011

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Blue and good luck Lotty
> 
> Lully- Is that 4 syns for the whole chicken cashew nut or half of it? i love that but have stayed away from it an keep getting foo yung. lol. Iv heard chicken pineapple is only 4 syns too x

Hey chic!

No its 5syns for the chicken and cashew nut - for the whole tub!! Yummy...although I'm fed up of it now need something new to order. Chicken pineapple you say....must give it a go :D

I'm thinking of doing SW from home now I'm on a roll....anyone else doing this?? I dont stay for the classes so its pretty pointless me paying the money just to get weighed when I can do this at home


----------



## Lully2011

Lotty said:


> Thankyou AQ :flower:
> 
> 2lb loss this week :) happy with that x

Well done your doing great!!!


----------



## MoonLove

Hello girls, can i ask if any of you have an online membership with SW. I can't get to a group myself and am looking at joining online.

Is it just as good? I am eager to join, but i can't be sure of what i will get out of an online membership.

Thank you!


----------



## africaqueen

Lotty- Well done! that's fab x

Lully- Yummy on the chicken cashew nut! think il treat myself after class  yeah chicken pineapple is 4 syns an really nice too x

Gem- Hi. Il be honest i stopped going to class and did it from home and i managed to gain over a stone... personally i find getting weighed by someone each wk an getting the support of class an the lil incentives stickers an awards etc helps a lot x

Well girls im off to class in a hr an really hoping for a loss of at least 2lbs but would love it to be 4 as that would put me under the 16 stone mark again xxx


----------



## Lully2011

africaqueen said:


> Lotty- Well done! that's fab x
> 
> Lully- Yummy on the chicken cashew nut! think il treat myself after class  yeah chicken pineapple is 4 syns an really nice too x
> 
> Gem- Hi. Il be honest i stopped going to class and did it from home and i managed to gain over a stone... personally i find getting weighed by someone each wk an getting the support of class an the lil incentives stickers an awards etc helps a lot x
> 
> Well girls im off to class in a hr an really hoping for a loss of at least 2lbs but would love it to be 4 as that would put me under the 16 stone mark again xxx

How did you get on...goog news I hope?! :D

My weigh in tomorrow...havent a clue how I'll do...


----------



## NickyT75

Hi girls :hi:

sorry I haven't been around lately, been really struggling this week

got WI tomorrow & im dreading it but we're having a taster session so it should be good fun 

how did you get on AQ? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.

Well i did crap an lost 1.5lb :(
I did go over my syns by around 20 tho and i have not eaten as much speed food as normal so my own fault. So im still over 16 stone :(
I wont be this time next wk tho! gonna make sure :) hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## levichips

AQ it is better than nothing hun well done!! x


----------



## Lully2011

AQ I know its not what you hoped but its in the right direction!

I lost the same and I'm pretty sure its all back on! I ate waaaaay too much bread today. Back on track tomorrow :D

EDIT - Sorry I lost 1lbs not 1.5lbs!!


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, had a bad week so dident think id lost much but tonight i lost another 3 and got slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month for july. Iv got the EE recipe book and the deserts one too, im sick of eating the same things every week so hopefully it will give me some new ideas.

Well done everyone regardless if you have lost, maintained or put on, your trying and thats the main thing that counts!


----------



## NickyT75

1.5lbs is great AQ! well done Lozzy & Lully too :yipee:

Im shocked coz I had a rubbish weekend but I lost 2lbs got Slimmer of the Week & my 3.5 stone award!! :wohoo: xx


----------



## africaqueen

WELL DONE Lozzy and Nicky! you are both doing so well xxx


----------



## blue_kat

well done everyone! 

Having a rubbish week now - I know I maintained but I was disappointed and am suffering lack of motivation big time this week!

Still eating all the good stuff and forcing myself to have my syns but scared of getting back on those scales incase they go the wrong way!!!

Sorry for the moan - I just wanna get back in my 'skinny' clothes!!!!


----------



## blue_kat

also how do you do frozen yoghurt so that it doesnt go all icy?


----------



## africaqueen

Blue- If you mean the syn free 'ice cream' its done with half a tub of fat free fromage frias, x1 muller light(i use strawberry) and some sweetener and all mixed together then put in tupperware in freezer an every 20 mins mix it up to prevent ice forming for around 3 hrs and then you get something that resembles ice cream/frozen yogurt. its quite refreshing actually an nice with strawberries xxx


----------



## Lotty

Hiya Ladies

Does anyone know if the (everyday value) Tesco Chunky tikka chicken is free ? its the packet meat

Thankyou :)

EDIT: IT IS FREE :) YUM


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi :waves: Ive just lost 1.6lbs on my first week, very very happy!! The amount i have eaten i was really surprised. I've not became a member of sw because i don't have that much to lose but had hit a dead end with calorie counting. Just trying to find some new yummy recipes for next week :D Looks like we will be having chinese one night next week, chicken and cashew nut is my favorite! x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Pink 

As regards chicken cashew nut my leader seems to think its 8 syns not 5... i dont know. Il count as 8 to be safe side or il stick to my foo yung which is 4 syns xxx


----------



## Lotty

just copied this from the SW website
Chicken & Cashew Nuts, average portion, 330g serving 8½


----------



## Lully2011

HOLY MOLY!!!! Girls thats my fault. I was told about chicken n cashew nut and I didnt double check it. I'm sorry girls. I dont think its worth 8 1/5 syns! Think I'll stick with chicken in black bean :D


----------



## blue_kat

I am off to do a food shop this afternoon - thought about trying Iceland as its so cheap!

Does anyone know whats 'FREE' and tasty from there? Any ideas welcomed!!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Kat- These are the syn free things i buy from iceland...

lamb shanks in minted gravy(free)
quarter pound chicken burgers(0.5 syn each)
Chicken in gravy(free)
Duck skewers(free)

Just had 2 chicken burgers with syn free fritters and mushy peas for tea and was sooo tasty! gonna make tuna pasta for work tomorrow and take more fruit to snack on. I am proud to say i have been 100% good this wk on plan! whoop whoop. haha xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont actualy think Iceland is cheep, It just tricks you into thinking its cheep because everything is £1 or £1.50, you dont get things for 60p, you will be surprised how much that 40P can save you. Its fine if your just getting a few bits but if your doing a full shop its more expensive than some where like Aldi.


----------



## blue_kat

thank you! I actually had a change of heart and ended up at Asda as I realised parking would be much easier at Asda! Got loads of tasty healthy treats including my favourite mullerlights (strawberry, cherry and raspberry ones - they are free right?!)

Good news - I got weighed this morning and lost 1.5lbs!!! So 6.5lbs so far! I was asked if I was disappointed about not getting my half stone award but I really dont care as its heading in the right direction!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Blue_Kat on loosing :)

Yeah those muller lights are free x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Kat and also great way of thinking. All in the right direction! x

Hi to all the gang x

WI for me tomorrow. Looking forward to class actually. Think i will of lost at least 2lbs as i have stuck to plan 100% for a change! lol. It is my star week though so we shall see. Good luck to all those yet to be weighed xxx


----------



## Lotty

Hiya Ladies

Weighed this morning and although i have stuck to it 10000% i stayed the same :(..bit gutted..but at least its not a gain :)

Good Luck on WI today AQ :)

x


----------



## blue_kat

Good Luck AQ and dont be too disappointed Lotty - you will probably have a really good loss next week to make up for this week!

I tried the diet coke chicken recipe the other day YUMMY...and made a huge FREE cottage pie last night - OH loved it and we managed to eat the lot! I love the portion sizes on this plan! I just chuck loads of superfree and free foods into every meal to bulk it up! 

Only thing I am bit miffed about is : is anyone else noticing that supermarket fruit and veg is AWFUL quality - often goes off within a day or two of buying it! Not impressed! I need to find a local market or something!


----------



## africaqueen

Lotty- have u altered the things you eat the past wk? or is it *wk? a number of things can cause water retention so could be for many reasons and im sure you will lose next wk. I am a little nervous myself as i have also been 100% good this wk but it is my *wk so i hope water retention doesnt mess me up. Il soon find out as class in 10 mins so il be on later xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Lost 1lb!!! so pissed off tbh. Its not for vanity im doing this its to have another cycle of IVF and im getting nowhere fast. So fed up. Consultant said that women can retain up to 5lbs in water on star week so hoping its that as i have been so good! 100% stuck to plan. Very deflated and feel like il never ever get the chance to be pregnant again. Sorry for negative post just very upset xxx


----------



## Lotty

africaqueen said:


> Lotty- have u altered the things you eat the past wk? or is it *wk? a number of things can cause water retention so could be for many reasons and im sure you will lose next wk. I am a little nervous myself as i have also been 100% good this wk but it is my *wk so i hope water retention doesnt mess me up. Il soon find out as class in 10 mins so il be on later xxx

I havent really eaten anything different to what i usually do..only thing i can think of is i havent done as much excersize..usually im running all over the house tidying and going shopping etc this week im on a course and sat on my fat bum bored out my brain :haha:
Hopefully when i finish this course Next Tuesday i can do my normal everyday excersize.
*wk comes and goes as it pleases so i dont know when im due or not..i sometimes have one period in 4 month that lasts 3 weeks..my body is messed up but thats pcos for ya :wacko:

Awww 1lb is great..but i can totally understand you with wanting to loose quicker so you can have IVF quicker..You will get there..I got told i would never have a baby and it took over 3 years of trying..and also got told i could never have IVF due to the fact of my OH has 2 kids :shrug: ...I gave up in the end thinking it would never happen and carried on with life..then that one day came and it happened :cloud9:

You will get your time hun..think positive and be happy :hugs: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Lotty. I used to suffer from pcos badly and when i lost 4 stones it cleared itself up virtually so hang in there. So glad you got your miracle! sadly no chance for me without the IVF as i lost both fallopian tubes in 2010 due to ectopics :( just hope i lose this weight soon an get going again all being well xxx


----------



## blue_kat

im sorry africaqueen - I have no wise words but think youre doing so well sticking to the plan and getting there (even if slower than you would like!) - my sister is also having fertility problems and they are having issues because of the fact they smoke...they have stopped but occassionally relapse again due to the stress of it which I can kind of understand! Its a horrible situation but I believe it will all work out in the end - because it has to! xxxxx 

I hope this came out right xxx


----------



## NickyT75

big :hug: AQ you'll prob get a bigger loss next week hun hang in there xx

I lost 1lb this week taking my total loss so far to 50lbs :) xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Nicky Thats Great :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Kat x

Nicky- well done! x

AFM- Been terrible last night as ended up having curry and drinking lots of wine with the girls... its the 1st anniversary of my mum's death on wed an i am struggling with it so was comfort eating. I am back on plan from tomorrow as having chicken wings an battered prawns for supper with dh... Ooops xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Stayed the same thing week, booo


----------



## NickyT75

At least you didnt gain tho Lozzy :hugs:

how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## blue_kat

stayed same too - funny we are all in the same boat. disappointed tho!


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me popping in here. I used to be on this thread and stalk regulary.
I have a 6 month old and decided its time to lose some more of this baby weight. I am joining a class on thursday and hope I stick to it this time.

Its great to see some of you I remember from before still here and doing well. 

What do most of you do? Im old school red and green etc, never got my head around EEasy, I plan to give it a go this time though.

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Claire :hi:

I stick to EE

Used to do mostly green days years ago but now that it's changed I do EE all the way & love it! xx


----------



## Claire1

Im not 100% how it works, I'll find out more on thursday. But its mainly that you can have meat and carbs on the same plate right with lots of veg. Is it easy to do spag bol/cottage pie and stuff like that on EE?


----------



## Lotty

Weigh In Tomorrow..Hopefully a Tiny loss this week...Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Lotty

3lb off this week :) Happy with that..totalling to 20lb in 8 weeks :D


----------



## lozzy21

Claire1 said:


> Im not 100% how it works, I'll find out more on thursday. But its mainly that you can have meat and carbs on the same plate right with lots of veg. Is it easy to do spag bol/cottage pie and stuff like that on EE?

Really easy, you just bulk it out with veg and add some more on the side.


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lotty that's a fab loss! xx


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou Nicky :) Im so pleased xx


----------



## NickyT75

I only lost 0.5lb this week :dohh: 

feeling quite annoyed about it as i've tried really hard too :( xx


----------



## lozzy21

I know how you feel Nicky, i lost 1.5 this week after staying the same last week and was expecting at least 3lb off


----------



## NickyT75

It's disheartening isn't it hun?

Don't mind when I know i've been naughty but it's gutting when you try really hard & don't seem to be rewarded on the scales

I just did a really stupid thing tho & ate half a big bag of crisps coz I was feeling fed up :dohh: like THAT'S gonna help??!!! :comp:

I could easily have eaten the whole bag but managed to get a grip & stop myself so I guess that's something :lol: xx


----------



## blue_kat

well I had a takeaway as I was feeling so lousy about staying the same! Decided that I needed a treat as I have been so 100% on it for over a month and couldnt harm!

I had a mushroom chow mein and a few chicken balls ...I know the chicken balls were terrible but its not like I had a HUGE takeaway with loads of different dishes!


----------



## admiral765

Hi girls! 

I just started slimming world yesterday, I was so nervous! It's scary that I have to go and weigh in every week but I'm hoping that makes me stay on track. I done a big food shop online that will be delivered today but I have foods I'm allowed in the house already until then. Not quite sure how this works but I have seen so many success stories so it obviously does. 
I need to lose 7 pounds to get to my pre pregnancy weight and then I want to lose a further 3 stone which just seems so much and a long way away! 
Xx


----------



## blue_kat

Good Luck admiral765!! 

I lost 1.5lbs! So pleased! thats 8lbs so far!

I have now realised that I really really need to eat my syns to loose weight! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## admiral765

Thanx bluekat and well done to you! Xx


----------



## Lotty

Good Luck Admiral :)

Well Done Blue_Kat..Thats Great :)

Weigh Day for me tomorrow hoping for a loss..ate alot more veg this week and used more syns than i have been doing..Fingers crossed :) x


----------



## Lotty

Lost 1lb this week..Happy with that as it totals to 1 & half stone lost :)


----------



## blue_kat

wohoo! well done! Thats great x


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou blue_kat :) x


----------



## Rainbow82

Hi guys, I'm new to SW and the boards but hoping I can find people to keep me on track? I started SW a couple weeks ago and lost 4.5 lb in first week nothing the second and today I put on 1/2 lb so starting to feel a bit demoralised as I've been exercising so hard, started the 30 day shred two days ago as well, is anyone doing SW and 30DS?

Congratulations on all the weight everyone has lost so far, I hope I can be as successful!


----------



## kimber89

hey slimmers :) excited to join this thread. have been going to slimming world 6 weeks. so far iv lost 18 and 1/2 lbs delighted with that but was at a wedding and it has thrown me off i really need to get back on track xx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome to Admiral Rainbow & Kimber :hi:

well done blue_kat & Lotty :yipee:

its my WI tonight at 7pm so hope ive lost something xx


----------



## admiral765

Well done lotty and kimber! 
Good luck with weigh in nicky! 
To rainbow82 and anyone else, I started a thread in postnatal support called lets lose weight together, there is a great bunch of girls on there and we are all doing really well. Not everyone is doing SW but we are all losing weight! We share tips and advice and really support and motivate one another. I am doing 30ds amongst other things too. Your welcome to join us there too xx


----------



## lozzy21

Another 2.5 off this week giving me my stone and a half award :happydance:


----------



## admiral765

Well done lozzy :happydance: xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Lozzy :)


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lozzy! thats fab! :yipee:

I only lost 0.5lb but im happy with that tbh as I had a few days off plan so have been lucky :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Its better than a gain Nicky!


----------



## africaqueen

Wow a lot being going on here! 

Welcome to Admiral, Claire, Kimber and Rainbow and good luck on plan  x

Well done Lozzy, Nicky, lotty and all the gang on the fab losses the past few wks! x

AFM- I have been very up an down on plan as struggled with the anniversary of my mums death and also our appeal was heard on monday about funding for a 3rd ivf cycle and the decision has been made but we dont know what it is yet as they inform my GP so im so nervous! anyway i have managed to lose 1.5lb since last weigh in so finally have my weight under 16 stone! yaaaaaaay  Me an dh are going the isle of man in 2wks for a long wkend so want to of lost 6-7lbs before then so i can have a few treats whilst im there without wrecking my diet xxx


----------



## Lotty

Thankyou AQ :)

Well Done on your loss too xx

Fingers crossed for you on hearing about your IVF :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Fingers crossed for your funding AQ & well done on the weight loss hun xx


----------



## Squidge

Has anyone done SW and 30 day shred at same time and still manage to lose weight?


----------



## admiral765

I'm only in my first week of SW and doing the 30DS, I will let you know how I have done on Monday :winkwink:
When I wasn't following SW but eating healthily and doing 30DS I lost weight and saw a major improvement in my fitness and toned up quite quickly doing the 30DS, I find that it's really good and so easy to fit into my day with two little ones! Xx


----------



## Squidge

Good luck admiral!


----------



## africaqueen

What is the 30 day shred? xxx


----------



## kimber89

was just about to ask same question :) x


----------



## admiral765

Gillian michaels is one of the trainers from a tv programme called the biggest loser. She is proper hardcore! Lol! She has bought out the 30DS and it focuses on interval training which has been proven to be the best form of exercise to get results. The DVD consists of three levels, when you complete level 1 comfortably, you move to level 2 and then on to level 3. I don't know if your supposed to do 10days of level 1, then ten days of level 2 and so on but for me that was way too hard. I do it every other day and spent longer at level 1 then moved on to level 2 and you can forget level 3! It's way too tough but I will get there! It's only just over 20 minutes a day but in that 20 minutes she pushes you hard! Two girls join Gillian, one of the girls modifys each move so it's easier until you feel you can copy the other girl that does the moves properly. You can get the DVD fairly cheaply from amazon. Def worth it! Xx


----------



## Squidge

Ideally your supposed to do 10 days on each level but I agree it's hard work but I push myself. Well, twice I've got to day 6/7 then given up! Waiting to hear admiral's result on Monday before deciding whether to try it again or not :lol:


----------



## kimber89

thanks admiral x


----------



## Lotty

Just thought i would share and let you all know my New FAVE Meal atm :)

https://images.mysupermarket.co.uk/Products_1000/36/194736.jpg

This ^^ with Broccoli,Cauliflower & New Potatoes

The Gammon is 1.5 Syn per portion (thats with half the sauce too) :thumbup: and there is 2 in the box 
so 3 syns if you wanted it all. 

It tastes AMAZING!! It costs £6 for 2 boxes from Tesco..Which i think is expensive but is so nice as a little treat once a week :)


----------



## molzersmammy

hey im new to this thread! joined 7 weeks ago down 18 1/2 lbs so far! dreading the weigh in tomoro been so bold this week i have no motivation to get back on track! need to snap out of it x


----------



## NickyT75

that looks lovely Lotty :thumbup:

welcome molzersmammy :hi: xx


----------



## Lotty

Welcome molzersmammy :) x


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Help please ladies...!

I'm restarting SW today, I lost 2 stone on it before I had my youngest, but I put all my weight on and more, and Ive now got 3 stone to lose. I'm 13st6 at the mo and my ultimate goal is 10st7. I know it's gunna be hard going getting there, but I need one tip for motivation and some serious kicks up the bum! I sick of feeling fat and frumpy and no e of my clothes fitting :( I just wanna feel good about myself again. Xxx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, 

Can I join? Just signed up to sw online, I've been on ww for about the past 10 weeks after giving birth 16 weeks ago. I started at 12st 12lb and am now 10st 13lb, pre preg I was 10st 4lb but I'd like to be 9st 10lb.

I've lost lots of weight in the past on ww but that was before it changed to propoints. This time I'm struggling, I feel as though I can hardly eat anything and end up eating the same things most days.

I've not had chance to print off my food lists yet but will do it tonight. I've only briefly read how it works but was wondering how many would recommend the extra easy plan? I'm a bit confused after having to weigh everything etc!!

Xx


----------



## Lotty

Welcome Ladies :)

I personally find SW Extra Easy really easy there is so much you can eat..I started 9 weeks ago and have lost 1 and half stone :).
The only thing i weighed was my cheese but now i know roughly how much i can slice off the block.
I aim between 5 and 10 syns aday and have my A (30g of Cheese) & B (2 Slices of Wholemeal Bread) Aday.

Hopefully that little bit of info helped..everyone on this thread is super nice and we all help and encourage one another :) 

Good Luck xx
You can have big portions of food..But make sure a 3rd of your plate is super free food like Veg,salad,fruit.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Thanks for the info, would you recommend any of the books or will I be ok without them? Can't wait to get started! Just ordered my 30 day shred DVD too, struggled with exercise on the tiny ww portions! X


----------



## admiral765

6 pounds off! :happydance: only managed to do 30DS 3 times too! Xx


----------



## levichips

admiral765 said:


> 6 pounds off! :happydance: only managed to do 30DS 3 times too! Xx

NO WAY well done i am def doing that this week have well been off plan last few weeks and have tried really hard today think done ok though. so starting 30 ds and slimming world properly tomorrow x


----------



## Lotty

WOW Well Done Admiral :) x

Mrsmitch..I use online more than books but the only book i do have and tend to look in is the Food Directory 2012..it has near enough everything from free food to syns,low syns etc quite good :) x


----------



## lozzy21

Welcome to all the new girls, Good luck for your first weight in.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Officially starting today! 

What yummy/handy free foods should I put on my shopping list?!

I'm liking this already! Just had an omelette for my lunch with 2 eggs!!! Could only ever have 1 on ww, I'm stuffed!! X


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome Kayleigh & mrsmitch :hi: is there any reason you can't go to a group hun? I only ask as I think it's much easier when you have the support of your group/consultant especially at first when you're trying to get your head around everything iykwim?

the online app is pretty good but I think you are possibly making it more difficult for yourself when you've previously been used to WW as the two plans are sooooooooooo different if that makes sense?

we'll be happy to help in any way we can of course :friends: so if you wanna know anything just ask away :)

Lotty 1.5 stones is fantastic in such a short time!! :yipee: well done babe!

well done admiral thats amazing! :happydance: I bet you feel really motivated now :thumbup: 

Levi - we all have times like this so just draw a line under it & get right back on track & you'll be fine hun :)

Lozzy do you weigh in on thurs like me? 

Africaqueen how are you getting on chick? xx


----------



## NickyT75

Ive got a bit of a dilemma girls...

My SW consultant rang me yesterday to say id been nominated for Woman of the Year which is great :) 

BUT!!! she wants me to make a board with pics of my progress & stand up in front of the group to tell them my story :argh: then the group will choose who they want to win...

don't get me wrong, im really touched to have been nominated :cloud9: but im in two minds about pulling out coz I don't like the idea of going up against other people & trying to win the most votes iykwim? 

I dunno what to do? :shrug: what do you guys think? xx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

NickyT75 said:


> Welcome Kayleigh & mrsmitch :hi: is there any reason you can't go to a group hun? I only ask as I think it's much easier when you have the support of your group/consultant especially at first when you're trying to get your head around everything iykwim?
> 
> the online app is pretty good but I
> think you are possibly making it more difficult for yourself when you've previously been used to WW as the two plans are sooooooooooo
> different if that makes sense?
> 
> we'll be happy to help in any way we can of course :friends: so if you wanna know anything just ask
> away :)
> 
> Lotty 1.5 stones is fantastic in such a short time!! :yipee: well done
> babe!
> 
> well done admiral thats amazing! :happydance: I bet you feel really
> motivated now :thumbup:
> 
> Levi - we all have times like this so
> just draw a line under it & get right
> back on track & you'll be fine hun :)
> 
> Lozzy do you weigh in on thurs like me?
> 
> Africaqueen how are you getting on chick? xx

Thanks, I'm not sure about going to a group however I heard there's a great one near me, the problem is DH works shifts so can't look after the kids most of the time, the morning group clashes with preschool drop off time and the evening ones are too late for me to be able to feed and put the kids to bed :( online is much much easier for me! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Nicky, id do it. It would be fantastic if you win but if you dont you have a picture there of all your progress to keep you on track if you go through a rough patch.

Yes i get weighed on a Thursday night.


----------



## Lotty

Nicky..
Me Personally i wouldnt do it..only 1 reason i hate talking infront of a group of people :haha: but thats just me..I Like Lozzy's Thinking though :) x

Weigh Day Tomorrow Hopefully Ive Lost..Fingers crossed :) x


----------



## Lotty

5lb Loss This Morning...So HAPPY! :D x


----------



## levichips

well done XX


----------



## admiral765

Wow well done! 

Nicky I would, I think it's an honour to be asked. All your hard work has been noticed! Xx


----------



## babydust1990

:hi: I'm joining SW on Monday! Any tips/advice for me? :flower:


----------



## Rainbow82

Wow well done kitty and admiral on such great losses, only 1 lb for me this week, guess I'll have to double my efforts for next week, bit worried about keeping on track though as I'm away Saturday-Monday evening.


----------



## NickyT75

Wow! well done Lotty that's awesome! :happydance:

Welcome Babydust :hi:

Rainbow 1lb is a good loss too hun :thumbup: i've only lost 0.5lb the past few times but a loss is a loss no matter how small :) xx


----------



## mamas_melon

Hey ladies can I join you please? Joined sw tonight and I've got 4st 5 to lose :blush: I'm currently 13,5 and I'm hoping to reach my pre pregnancy weight of 9st, and I need all the support I can get! 

I've done the program before to lose weight for my wedding and I loved it, so hoping I will shift the pounds again!


----------



## admiral765

Hi girls, 

So last week for my first week I lost 6 pounds which I'm thrilled with. I know I shouldn't have done and it's early on in my second week but I was excited to see how I was doing this week and weighed myself only to find I haven't lost anything yet. Im doing exactly the same as I did last week. Is this normal? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls. Sorry im AWOL a lot. Very depressed at the moment and really struggling. We lost our appeal for further IVF funding so we are have been very down but my dad is going to pay for a cycle for us with his savings which i am so thankful for but don't want it to come to that as he is not rich and has saved hard for that cash so we are going higher to try and get pct decision overturned. Anyway... diet took a nose dive so back on plan tomorrow and il be WI next friday x

Kayleigh- Welcome back hun! nice to see a 'oldie' haha. Hows bubs? x

Welcome to all our new ladies and huge well done to all the ladies who have had losses this past wk! this thread is doing so well! il be back with you more from tomorrow xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Im sorry about your funding AQ, hope you can get something sorted with the PCT.

3lb off for me this week.


----------



## Lotty

Awww sorry about your funding AQ :hugs: x

Woohoo Well Done Lozzy :) x


----------



## NickyT75

So sorry AQ :hugs: hope the PCT are more sympathetic hun

Well done Lozzy! :yipee:

Admiral..... STAY AWAY FROM THE SCALES!! :rofl: only go by the official scales once a week or else you'll end up getting fed up thinking you're not losing fast enough & that will only lead you to go off plan chick :hugs:

I also lost 3lbs this week which im over the moon about :happydance: coz my losses have been really slow for the past month

I also won our groups Woman of the Year :yipee: it was such an emotional evening but I feel like a celeb now after all the lovely messages i've had on FB :cloud9: xx


----------



## admiral765

Sorry to hear that AQ. 

I know Nicky, I couldn't help it. I made sure my scales were the same as group. I don't want to go on Monday if I have not lost anything :/ xx


----------



## lozzy21

But if you go to group they might be able to see if you have gone wrong, I made that mistake the other times iv been to SW and because I wasnt going to group I fell of the wagon and put the weight back on and more.


----------



## NickyT75

it hasn't been a week yet tho admiral

our weight fluctuates a LOT during the week & doesn't mean anything. If you know you're sticking to plan 100% then there is no way you will gain so just relax & carry on sticking to plan without fretting over what your scales are saying & IF by official WI you have gained then please go to group & face up to it/get your counsellor to go through your food diary & see if there is something you haven't quite understood.

If you stay away from group it's a slippery path from there hun & you'll struggle to get back on track :hugs: xx


----------



## admiral765

Your right, thanx to both of you. I'm keeping things so basic at the moment so I know I'm doing it right and that's why I can't help feeling disheartened. It's early days though. I will go on Monday and voice my disappointment if I do still stay the same. Thanx again :flower: xx


----------



## lozzy21

It can take a few weeks to see what works for you , I loose the most when I eat more meat and cut the carbs down.


----------



## africaqueen

Lozzy- Well done on fab loss x

Nicky- well done on great loss and huge congrats on getting woman of the year! that is such a achievement after all you have been through. You have done so well x

Hi to all the gang x

I have a bbq tomorrow and will be having some wine too as im the only woman there with no kids so always feel out of it. Looks like il be being good after the BH now xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Thanks Lozzy x

AQ I hope the BBQ goes well for you babe :hugs: it must be so difficult in social situations where everyone else has kids & are probably moaning that they can't have a drink for that reason when you'd give anything to be in their position :hug:

Be kind to yourself chick, I know it's easier said than done but just know we are here for you xxx


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi all, I had my first weigh in yesterday 1.5 lb loss! Can't believe it, we had a Nando's on wed as a treat for my toddler who had been a really brave girl at hospital and I have had the odd glass of wine! I'm on day 4 of 30 day shred though so that must have helped!

In going to be good this week, we're off on hol in a month, got 7lb to go until I'm pre preg weight and I'm determined to loose that and more before I go x


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Mrsmitch :) :) x


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hi everyone, hope its ok to join in. I cant afford to go along to sw meetings atm but still have my books from last time so will try to do it from home! Starting today, would like to lose at least 2st 7lb (that would be a great start!)
ttc so want to be as healthy as possible :)


----------



## Lotty

Welcome mrs_kboy :) And Good luck on your journey x


----------



## Kimboowee

Hey! 

I've lost 7.5lbs the last 3 weeks so I was really getting into it before bank hol. Need to get myself back into it before Wednesday.
My consultant has asked me to keep a record and pictures of all the meals I cook to be shared on our FB page. My slimming world journey is going to be a loonnngggg one so might as well document it!

Anyone have any SW recipe ideas? I've altered a lot of my 'old' recipes to be more SW friendly rather than use actual SW ones :) x


----------



## blue_kat

Hi,

I have lost track of when I last logged on here as been a busy few weeks (we are in middle of a house move!)

I have now lost 9lbs so far!! Very pleased! I think I would like to loose another stone now but am taking each week as it comes!

Been really very naughty today :haha: My OH and I had a date day today - only the second since having LO...so we spent day working (we have our own business and love our job so its not wierd) - and then went for lunch at the harvester. I had peri peri chicken skewers with jacket potato (no butter) and free salad cart - then a desert (half a sundae cough cough! :blush:) - was yummy and I have been sooooooo good and I dont drink or anything so decided it wasnt a problem!

WI tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## admiral765

I have instructed my husband to hide the scales! 
Just got back from group and lost 3lbs! That's 9 altogether in two weeks! Got my half a stone award and got slimmer of the week :happydance: xx


----------



## Lotty

YAY Well done Admiral :) Thats Great! x


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on all the fab losses so far everyone :yipee: xx


----------



## Lotty

Fingers crossed for me tomorrow..Hopefully another little loss :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck Lotty xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Admiral and good luck Lotty! x


----------



## admiral765

Good luck lotty :thumbup: xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well ladies im off to Kettlebells for the first time ever tonight & im dreading it :rofl:

really scared that the class will be full of skinny minnies & I won't be able to keep up with them :argh:

wish me luck please! xx


----------



## admiral765

Good luck nicky! You will do great! I'm sure there will be but there have to be others that are going to lose weight too! You will be one of those skinny Minnie's soon :) xx


----------



## blue_kat

half pound off this week - happy as its a loss so heading in the right direction no matter how long it seems to be taking!!


----------



## admiral765

Well done bluekat! Frustrating isn't it, time seems to stand still! Xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done blue_kat..as you said a loss is a loss! :) x


----------



## NickyT75

Well done blue_kat :)

Well I survived my first kettlebells class :lol: felt like I was actually gonna puke a couple of times :shy: & not sure i'll be able to walk tomorrow? :dohh:

but I sweated buckets so I must've been doing something right :lol: xx


----------



## Lotty

Lost 2lb This morning :) YAY Totalling up too 2 Stone :) x


----------



## admiral765

Well done lotty! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Well done Lotty and bluekat. Heard good things about kettle bells but I don't think we have a class round here :(


----------



## blue_kat

thanks everyone and well done Lotty!

Kettlebells sounds like far too much hard work to me! I nearly passed out walking up a big hill taking my LO to a baby group (cars at garage)...:haha:

I know I need to start a proper excersise routine really, I am loosing the weight nicely but need help toning up! I go out twice per day for lots of buggy walking and running around the park with my LO but thats it! Any suggestions of something fairly easy to try for someone who is out of practice??


----------



## NickyT75

well done Lotty! :yipee:

how about swimming blue_kat? I go 3-4 times a week & it's really boosted my weightloss :thumbup:

I can hardly walk today after Kettlercise last night! OMG im actually seriously considering camping out on the couch tonight so I don't have to tackle the stairs!! :haha: xx


----------



## Rainbow82

well done again lotty and admiral on more great losses :happydance:. Its my turn tonight, think I'll have gained this week due to being away and a glass of red wine last night but I know i'll be back on the wagon now at least. I seem to be running out of recipes though and i'm getting bored with what I'm eating :sleep: so if anyone has any recipes please please share


----------



## admiral765

Good luck rainbow, I'm sure it will be fine! 
I have made the spaghetti bolognese, shepherds pie and chicken Kiev all from the online recipes and they were nice. I had gammon, egg and syn free chips and beans the other day. Sometimes I just buy Schwartz seasoning like piri piri and sprinkle it over a grilled chicken breast and have it with salad and uncle bens rice for something quick.
I'm going to make the fish and chips recipe, chilli and steak in peppercorn sauce next week from the online recipes xx


----------



## Rainbow82

Mmm fish and chips sounds so good I'll have to look up that recipe. Well I'm pretty happy, it was 2.5 lost tonight, not bad to say I haven't exactly been good this week lol. Excited to see what I can lose next week being extra good and staying on plan all week. Bought one of the recipe books to so pretty excited to try some of the recipes :)


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Rainbow :) x


----------



## admiral765

Well done rainbow :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Rainbow :) x


----------



## blue_kat

Quick question - 

I eat tons of fat free yoghurts, and my LO eats loads of full fat stuff too - I was wondering whether it would be worth buying a yoghurt maker? Would it be value for money and would it be possible to make 'free' fat free yoghurt with one? xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Started slimming world on the 26/6 this year and lost 1 stone 7.5lbs so far :) started at 15.9lbs now 14.1.5lbs :) xxx


----------



## Lotty

Thats great Hannah :) Welcome x


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Hannah

sorry blue_kat I have no idea about the yoghurt thingy xx


----------



## admiral765

Sorry bluekat I don't know either. 

Well I only lost half a pound, not even worth mentioning! :blush: people in group lose more than that when they have had pizza! :dohh: I just used all my syns a few days, I usually only have the minimum amount. And they weren't spent on chocolate or crisps but yougurts and Alpen lights!! I didn't work out as much as I would like, only twice but still! Pfft! Sorry for rant, just hate how hard I seem to have to work to get weight off! However, instead of getting down and eating for Britain I'm gonna strive to get at least 3 pounds off this week! Xx


----------



## hellypops

Hi everyone:wave:
hope its ok if i join you all. I started slimming world on saturday so i'm still getting used to it. I did weight watchers after having my baby and i lost 1 stone 7lbs but my weight loss stalled so i'm hoping slimming world will help me shift another 2 stone.

Also I'm wondering if anyone can help me, i'm going out tomorrow night for an indian meal and was wondering what would be the best to have, i'm thinking boiled rice and chicken tikka but if anyone has any other suggestions i'd be very greatful.xxx.


----------



## Lotty

Fingers crossed for tomorrow :)


----------



## Rainbow82

good luck Lotty, am sure you will be great.

Admiral: try not to get too discouraged even though its really hard, I have a horrible habit of wanting to give up whenever I have a disappointing week so i'm not best person to be saying this but 1/2 lb off is better than losing nothing or putting on.

Welcome hannah, thats a great amount youve lost already.

Well I'm already nervous about my WI tomorrow, haven't had that great a week eating, nothing terrible just lots of potatoes, free on green days which I do but I know from bitter experience that too many carbs means I out on. Am hoping to still lose though as I have exercised minimum 1 hour a day, 2 hours swimming friday, race for life and warm up saturday, long walk sunday and monday and long swim planned for today and tomorrow with a short run thrown in tomorrow for good measure, seem to have fallen well and truly off the thirty day shred wagon though, I swear that woman is a sadist lol.



9 weigh ins till wedding day - desperately want to be at 11st something!


----------



## Lotty

I stayed the same..Never mind..I have got my AF though..so thats my excuse and im sticking to it :haha: ..even though i stuck to the plan 100% xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Lost 4lbs this week :D xx


----------



## Rainbow82

Wow well done Hannah, only 1/2 lb off for me this week, bit disappointed as have done bout 6hr vigorous exercise, I think it's all the potatoes and rice I've been eating on green days. Silly really as I know carbs have a bad effect on me! Good luck for the coming week though girls.


----------



## lozzy21

Well after a terrible week last week and putting 5 lb on iv lost 4.5 this week, thank god lol


----------



## Rainbow82

That's great lozzy, did you do a lot different this week?


----------



## lozzy21

I had a week off last week, i dread to think about what sys i actually had.


----------



## Lotty

Great Loss Lozzy :) x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done girls :)!! 

Chocolate phildephia? Can you have this as an extra a?


----------



## MrsKippling

Hi ladies,
I started SW about a month ago I got my half stone award after 3weeks but I havent been in 2 weeks now as Ive been in hospital.Ive had surgery and back out of hospital now so trying to get back into it.
Room for a little'un? xx


----------



## Lotty

Welcome MrsKippling :) Hope you have a speedy recovery xx


----------



## admiral765

Course you can join mrskippling..............as long as you change your picture! They are my fave! Lol! 
Well done on everyone's losses! Weigh in for me tomorrow! Eek! Xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Only 11 more pounds till I'm overweight :D xxx


----------



## admiral765

3.5 pounds down this week. 1 more pound down and I get my stone award! Xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Admiral thats great :) x


----------



## Lotty

4lb Loss this week :) YAY x


----------



## admiral765

Well done Lotty! :thumbup: xx


----------



## LightningBugs

Hello all :wave: I'm attempting SW in the hopes I can lose the baby weight plus the extra I've put on since then before I go away next April, I have/had 3st9lb to get back to pre preggo weight, but will be happy to get back to 10st something.

I'm not going to a group as I don't have the funds and the local classes are not good times for me, I looked online, but even with the current offer as a single mum I can't justify £50 in one hit, so I have a starter pack from ebay plus help from Nicky and a few others and I'm going to do my best. 

The end of this week is going to be a bit (well a lot) off plan, been out all day today for my birthday, tomorrow out for a dinner to celebrate with my aunt cooking and she always does gorgeous food and scrummy puds, saturday out all day again (seaside = fish and chips), then sunday to my parents for roast. I feel a bit pee'd off with it really, I would have preferred to stay at home and get a good start. I started on plan on sunday and although I had a sneaky mid week weigh (gentle wrist slapping from Nicky for that ;) ) I don't want to go back on the scales now until I've had lots of good days after the weekend. So might make my first official weigh in next friday, even though I bet i'm tempted in the morning :dohh:

Quick question, is cowboy pie just another name for cottage pie?


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi all!
Can I join you? I have been on slimming world for 4 weeks and I am 10 1/2 lbs down YEAY! really is best diet I've tried, and I have tried them all...
Would be great to join you all as I'm going on holiday on Sunday for 3 weeks and need to keep up my motivation! Need to lose weight as we are going through fertility treatment and I need to get some weight off. I am so impressed with slimming world, I really feel like it's something I could stick to for life.


----------



## Lotty

Hiya everyone and welcome :)

Ive lost 3lb this week totalling to 2 and half stone gone :D So happy xx


----------



## admiral765

Well done lotty! :thumbup:

I lost 2lbs this week and somehow won slimmer of the week with that and got my stone award in 5 weeks! That's two and a half stone altogether xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Admiral :)

x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Just checking in to say well done on all the fab losses and a huge welcome to all the new ladies xxx

AFM- Had a real bad few wks with having our dog put to sleep and issues with work etc. Trying my best to get back on plan from tomorrow. I went an bought chicken, fish, veg an fruit etc today so no excuse. I also spotted some uncle bens 'rice time' meals in asda that you microwave and the sweet and sour with rice is syn free on EE so got that for my lunch for work tomorrow and it looks nice xxx


----------



## Lotty

Welcome Back AQ :)

Hope everything starts to go better for you :hugs: xx


----------



## lozzy21

1.5 off this week so im back where i was before my gains, i want to have lost 3 stone by Christmas.


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Lozzy :) How much have you got left to loose to get to 3 stone ? x


----------



## lozzy21

Another 1 stone 4.5, i was those 4.5 before a wedding in two weeks.


----------



## Lotty

Awww you will do it :D


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lotty Admiral & Lozzy! :happydance:

Hi AQ :hi: sorry about your dog hun :hug:

ive been on holiday & gained 10.5lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: absolutely gutted :sad2: xx


----------



## NickyT75

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Just checking in to say well done on all the fab losses and a huge welcome to all the new ladies xxx
> 
> AFM- Had a real bad few wks with having our dog put to sleep and issues with work etc. Trying my best to get back on plan from tomorrow. I went an bought chicken, fish, veg an fruit etc today so no excuse. I also spotted some uncle bens 'rice time' meals in asda that you microwave and the sweet and sour with rice is syn free on EE so got that for my lunch for work tomorrow and it looks nice xxx

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news hun :( but I just checked for you & that sweet & sour meal isn't free :nope: it's 8.5 syns



> Rice Time, Sweet & Sour, 300g pack, ambient, sauce pot	7	7	7
> Rice Time, Sweet & Sour, 300g pack, ambient, rice pot	1½	12½	1½

 xx


----------



## NickyT75

how is everyone getting on so far this week? xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya girls

Well done on losses!

Nicky- Aww you will lose it! u have done so well. I am not even daring to get on the scales yet as i am pretty sure i have gained at least 6-7lbs as my pants are so tight :(
feel like a failure as NEED to lose the weight for our next IVF in the new year :( dont know were my wilpower has gone :( thanks for the thumbs up about the rice time! will be making my own sauces for my rice from now on! lol x


----------



## admiral765

Another 2.5 pounds GONE this week! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Admiral Thats Great :) xx

:hugs: AQ xx

Nicky..I seem to be doing good still :) Finger crossed for a loss tomorrow xx


----------



## NickyT75

well done everyone :)

AQ its so hard at times getting our heads into the right place - especially when you've got the added stress of LTTTC on top of things as stress is a major trigger for comfort eating :hugs:

Im feeling back in control now so just need to hang on to the positive vibes & hopefully will see a decent loss on thursday which will spur me on :thumbup:

I made a lovely Chinese Beef with Broccoli dish for tea last night & there was enough left for todays lunch so i'll be tucking into that soon yum! :munch: 

whats everyone else having today? I could do with some inspiration for tea tonight xx


----------



## Lotty

Ive had a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch...Dinner will be home made onion,pepper & tomato soup..Weigh day tomorrow! i dont eat heavy on a tuesday :haha:


----------



## admiral765

I will be having chilli tonight. Love warming food in this awful weather! 
I loved the beef black bean stir fry in this months magazine xx


----------



## africaqueen

Nicky- Yes its so stressful i find it hard to stick to plan but i am going to try my best. Glad your back on plan and doing well x

Admiral- Well done on a fab loss! x

Lotty- Good luck for WI tomorrow x

AFM- I know this isnt exactly the SW way but i am struggling with wilpower so have decided to be super strict just for 3 days. I am going to have slim fast shakes for breakfast and lunch and a healthy tea with fruit as snacks for at least 3 days just to kick start my weight loss again and then il go back on plan when my pants get a bit looser xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

I ditched the SW plan for two days in favour of nausea as a result of getting sick on a plane on tuesday :( What was probably going to be two days off plan ended up being two days of barely eating, I lost my b'fast tues am, had a latte in the afternoon and half of my scampi and chips when out tues night, toast for b/fast weds, cheese and ham sw for lunch and I don't remember eating anything else apart from a milk way and a few mints on the flight home. I've decided friday morning will be my weigh in day as that way weekend mistakes wont notice quite so much :blush: Will find out tomorrow if my two days made me sts or loose.


What soups can I make that contain the superfree I need for a meal? I'm not a big soup fan but have made potato and leek and it is one I will eat (the other being broccoli and stilton). I don't eat peppers, not keen on the look of speed soup, but there must be some other good ones I can try. I'm getting bored of having a pile of salad or veg on my plate, I need my superfree 'in' my meal instead iykwim.


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya hun :hi:

im not a fan of soups myself but there is apparently a good tomato soup one knocking about somewhere that I can try & find for you if you like?

I made a beef stew tonight that had carrots onions leeks tomatoes butternut squash & sweet potato in & had steamed broccoli on the side so plenty of superfree there :)

maybe try something like bolognese with extra veg in? celery carrots onions & mushrooms work well or how about a curry with lots of peppers onion mushrooms tomatoes etc... thrown in?

you neednt restrict yourself to salads hun xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I have to be careful of how much veg I put in the food as LO wont eat it if he sees something he doesn't want, I generally put a small amount of veg in and have extra on the side (except my cottage pie is more veg than mince, he eats that if I feed him :rolleyes: )

Will start on the casseroles now the weather is cooler, not sure LO will eat them though. I really cba to cook two meals so have to work around both of us fussy eaters. 

I have lost another 2lb though, 7.6lb gone in 3 weeks with a few off plan rocky patches, so I'm happy enough with that. 

Can you fry eggs with frylight? If so are they ok or not near enough to frying in oil so best going without?


----------



## Lotty

I fry my eggs in frylight all the time and i think they taste much better as there not greasy :)..i use a non stick pan too


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses ladies 

Well i did 3 days of slim fast and was starving so won't be doing that again! back on plan now and for tomorrow i have made cheesy tuna pasta with salad for work and i have a apple and banana as snacks. Also chopped up some celery and cucumber and sprayed a bit of balsamic on it. For tea im going to make chicken with a tomato based syn free sauce and some Mediterranean rice infusion which is 2.5 syns.
Determined to shift the flab!

Does anyone know how many syns are in the heinz squeeze an stir chicken soup tubes? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, how are we all doing?

Iv been like a yoyo! been good past few days though.

Does anyone know the syns in the 2 pack of smoked haddock fillets with mustard sauce from iceland please? just had one for my tea with boiled potatoes and veg an was lovely but not sure about syn value! hope its not loads! lol xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi AQ :hi:

just had a look at syns online but can't find it so would need the nutritional info

Has anyone tried the Mrs Shahs curry pots? they are syn free & I just had one tonight with cauliflower 'rice' - was absolutely delicious & fab for a red day! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Nicky, No i have not tried the curry pots. Are they ambient? i made a lovely lunch today, i did diced chicken, chopped fresh tomato and added a chopped onion and lots of chopped mushrooms with 3 tablespoons of beans in the wok an fried all together in fry liht with a chicken oxo cube added an omg it was lush! deffo making that again as so easy and all ss foods 

Where is everyone? its soooo quiet on here xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Yeah its like a ghost town in here atm isnt it?

the curry pots are just spices blended together that you add tinned tomatoes onions & chicken/lamb etc... to here is the link for them https://www.mrsshah.co.uk/ they're £1.25 each but if you use the code Curry20 you can get a discount (10% for 5-9 pots & 20% for 10+) 

I bought 4 before the discount promo started but im def gonna buy another 10 to keep in the cupboards as they are so quick & easy to make & taste lush! they just come in mild/medium/hot & you add different ingredients depending on what type of curry you wanna make with them - recipes are online

I had the medium last night & id say it was similar strength to a jalfrezi so quite spicy - maybe 6/10 for heat but 10/10 for flavour :thumbup: xx


----------



## Kimboowee

Hi ladies!

Can I rejoin? I lost 7.5 last week, only 4 days between weigh in this week so hoping for 1.5 x


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Kimboowee :hi: welcome back & well done on your awesome loss! :yipee: xx


----------



## admiral765

Hi everyone. Not been on for a couple of weeks. My little girl got really poorly and has been for those two weeks and is just showing signs of getting better. My baby has also been unwell as have I. As a result I have completely fallen off track. I honestly have never been so exhausted in my life so I gave into a few takeaways to avoid cooking :blush:
I am just plucking up the courage to go to group and see how much damage I have done! I'm so annoyed with myself, was doing so well! Will let you know later xx


----------



## admiral765

2.5 on :blush: although not good I thought it was going to be alot worse! All paid up until mid Jan now so bring it on! Xx


----------



## NickyT75

admiral765 said:


> Hi everyone. Not been on for a couple of weeks. My little girl got really poorly and has been for those two weeks and is just showing signs of getting better. My baby has also been unwell as have I. As a result I have completely fallen off track. I honestly have never been so exhausted in my life so I gave into a few takeaways to avoid cooking :blush:
> I am just plucking up the courage to go to group and see how much damage I have done! I'm so annoyed with myself, was doing so well! Will let you know later xx

:hugs: don't feel bad hun 2.5lbs is pretty good considering

you'll get rid of that again no problem :) xx


----------



## msfoxymax

Hi girls think i want to join your group. After years of yo yo dieting and eating disorders i've now diabetes and slightly raised blood pressure. I've been trying soo hard for almost 2 years to have baby number 2 that enough is enough. I've done all diets at least once and struggled with bulimia for 14 years but kept that under control for last 8 years. Im now the heaviest i've ever been and dont want my wee girl to have a fat mummy when she goes to school. So can i join lol. Never done slimming world but heard soo many fab storing about it x


----------



## MumToEva

Hey all! :wave:

Can I join? My little girl is almost 9 months old and unfortunately, despite losing all my pregnancy weight within 2 weeks of giving birth, I have since put on a stone because I started eating rubbish to give me energy because Eva was a terrible sleeper! Silly, silly girl! :growlmad: I've finally had enough of feeling like shit, so it's time it came off! I joined slimming world on thursday of last week, and when I weighed myself this morning I have lost 2 1/2 pounds! Though saying that I did have a massive blow out this afternoon and ate 4 (yes, 4!) Freddos! Greedy pig! So I figured coming on here for support might be a good idea.

So I'm 30 years LO's, 5 foot 6 inches tall and I started off at 11 stone 1 lb. I am aiming to get back down to 9 1/2 stone.

Hope you are all getting on well? :flower:


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies :hi: welcome to the gang xx


----------



## Kimboowee

I've had a good few days, couldn't get to weigh in tonight because of OH working, will try get to tomorrows or Sat X


----------



## NickyT75

its my WI at 7pm tonight so fingers crossed xx


----------



## MumToEva

1st weigh in this eve and 3lbs off! Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! well done hun :yipee:

I lost 2.5lbs :yipee: xx


----------



## msfoxymax

I've not started yet but think i will need to do it at home as i cant always get a sitter. Do you think i should go to a few weeks of classes to get the booklets etc or just buy some off ebay?


----------



## NickyT75

Def try & join a group to get the proper info hun coz things are changing all the time and the books off ebay could be out of date x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Welcome to the newbies and well done on losses. Good luck! x

Hiya Kim, Nicky and all the gang, and well done on losses x

AFM- I am very poorly in bed. Just got over bladder infection and now have the flu so my immune system is stuffed! had a day off work in bed today and same tomorrow then should be feeling a little better i hope. Diet been weird as had no breakfast, tomato soup for lunch and a few chips with pot of curry on before as cant taste much. Tomorrow probs have ice cream or sorbet for this raw throat so wednesday will be my day back on the plan. I did well all last wk before getting ill. Don't bother with class anymore just do it from home. Not had the new mag yet, is it any good? xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Hi AQ :hi: sorry to hear you're poorly :hugs: hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I've lost my first SW stone and it took just under 6 weeks. I imagine the next stone will take 6-10 weeks and the one after that 10+ weeks as it will slow down once I have less to go. Then after that there will only be a few lbs to go, but they might be allowed to stay for a while depending on if I can fit in my old jeans or not :lol: 

Made macaroni cheese tonight, exactly as I would normally, but measured exactly so i could syn it. The portion I ate was 7.5 syns. I'm thinking of working out how much cheese and milk in my portion and counting it as HEA, but the rest of the day I've been so good so it doesn't matter if I need to syn the lot. 

I'm finding it a bit strange how I can be so completely good some days and fall spectacularly off the rails on overs. I found the poem on diet momma helped, it made me stop eating LO's toast crusts (with real butter), straightening the grated cheese and just eating that slice etc.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls!
Can I join you?
I've been on slimming world 2 months now and am 13 1/2lbs lighter!
Really is the best diet ever, I would have lost more but I was on holiday for 3 weeks out of that and pigged out!!
Slimming world really is the best diet ever, I'm never hungry on it!!

Weigh in tomm morning... Was having a great week till AF arrived so don't know if I will have lost anything as I'm so bloated now. It's so depressing when you get on the scales and haven't lost, even when you know you've had a good week :-( xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, not been in here for a while! Started back at class nearly 2 weeks ago, lost a measly 1/2lb in the first week :blush::dohh: I was doing EE. My heart isnt really in it tbh, but im working on that.

This week I have done original all week, WI tomorrow so will see how i have got on. I used to do original/green years ago when i first started and had a quicker weight loss so I'm hoping this will give me a good start


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Bonnie & Lora welcome :hi:

good luck for your WI's tomorrow xx


----------



## LoraLoo

NickyT75 said:


> Hi Bonnie & Lora welcome :hi:
> 
> good luck for your WI's tomorrow xx

Thanks Nikki! Did I know you were from Cumbria, or did i just forget? :shrug: Where abouts are you? xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Thanks guys! Lost 1lb... Wanted 3 but it pushed my over to get my stone award YEAY!!
Did my Christmas wish today, am hoping to lose a stone by Christmas!! Hope i can do it.

Anyone else done a wish?
X


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome back Lora! x

Welcome Bonnie x

Well done Bugs and all the others on losses x

Nicky- How are u doing hun? x

Well i am feeling a fair bit better today although still got a bad chest. Back to work tomorrow and back on plan, taking turkey sandwich and pasta for lunch with apples as snacks and il be trying to make the diet coke chicken for tea i think  Hope everyone is doing well. New magazine goes on retail sale tomorrow so il be buying that for new recipe ideas too xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

Crap day :( Breakfast ok, then went to my friends this morning and had to sample the chocolate cake, lunch ok and dinner ok, but since getting LO to sleep I've had french fries crisps, special k bar and curly wurly (I think that lot is 15 syns) and I still want to eat more, but no interest any sf stuff :( Oh well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Bonnie :)

didn't realise you were a Cumbrian girl too Lora! im west Cumbria, whereabouts are you? (im thinking South for some reason?)

Im fine thanks AQ been swimming twice so far this week & planning to go again tomorrow before WI

im doing a mix of reg/green & EE days atm to see if mixing things up a little bit has any effect on my losses

Lightning bugs sometimes we have days like this dont worry hun its normal but you could maybe look online for some inspirational quotes or something that could help to inspire you? (I do that sometimes & it makes me feel a bit more focused)

will have a quick look & see if I can find a couple that have helped me :) xx


----------



## LoraLoo

NickyT75 said:


> Well done Bonnie :)
> 
> *didn't realise you were a Cumbrian girl too Lora! im west Cumbria, whereabouts are you? (im thinking South for some reason?)*
> 
> Im fine thanks AQ been swimming twice so far this week & planning to go again tomorrow before WI
> 
> im doing a mix of reg/green & EE days atm to see if mixing things up a little bit has any effect on my losses
> 
> Lightning bugs sometimes we have days like this dont worry hun its normal but you could maybe look online for some inspirational quotes or something that could help to inspire you? (I do that sometimes & it makes me feel a bit more focused)
> 
> will have a quick look & see if I can find a couple that have helped me :) xx

That was very vague, dont worry i wont stalk you :haha: Unless you want me to :winkwink: lol. Yes, Im south- Dalton in Furness :flower: xx

WI tonight, 3lb :happydance: really happy as only lost 1/2lb in my first week, so ive gone back to green/original for now and thats obviously working better for me xx


----------



## NickyT75

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Slimming%20World/backontrack_zpscb0d5694.jpg

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Slimming%20World/junkfood_zps86dd7bba.jpg


----------



## NickyT75

LoraLoo said:


> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Bonnie :)
> 
> *didn't realise you were a Cumbrian girl too Lora! im west Cumbria, whereabouts are you? (im thinking South for some reason?)*
> 
> Im fine thanks AQ been swimming twice so far this week & planning to go again tomorrow before WI
> 
> im doing a mix of reg/green & EE days atm to see if mixing things up a little bit has any effect on my losses
> 
> Lightning bugs sometimes we have days like this dont worry hun its normal but you could maybe look online for some inspirational quotes or something that could help to inspire you? (I do that sometimes & it makes me feel a bit more focused)
> 
> will have a quick look & see if I can find a couple that have helped me :) xx
> 
> That was very vague, dont worry i wont stalk you :haha: Unless you want me to :winkwink: lol. Yes, Im south- Dalton in Furness :flower: xx
> 
> WI tonight, 3lb :happydance: really happy as only lost 1/2lb in my first week, so ive gone back to green/original for now and thats obviously working better for me xxClick to expand...

:rofl: im not worried Lora (id quite like a stalker if im honest lol) just didn't wanna say exactly where on the forum incase anyone in RL recognises me :flower: will PM you hun xx


----------



## LoraLoo

NickyT75 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickyT75 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Bonnie :)
> 
> *didn't realise you were a Cumbrian girl too Lora! im west Cumbria, whereabouts are you? (im thinking South for some reason?)*
> 
> Im fine thanks AQ been swimming twice so far this week & planning to go again tomorrow before WI
> 
> im doing a mix of reg/green & EE days atm to see if mixing things up a little bit has any effect on my losses
> 
> Lightning bugs sometimes we have days like this dont worry hun its normal but you could maybe look online for some inspirational quotes or something that could help to inspire you? (I do that sometimes & it makes me feel a bit more focused)
> 
> will have a quick look & see if I can find a couple that have helped me :) xx
> 
> That was very vague, dont worry i wont stalk you :haha: Unless you want me to :winkwink: lol. Yes, Im south- Dalton in Furness :flower: xx
> 
> WI tonight, 3lb :happydance: really happy as only lost 1/2lb in my first week, so ive gone back to green/original for now and thats obviously working better for me xxClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: im not worried Lora (id quite like a stalker if im honest lol) just didn't wanna say exactly where on the forum incase anyone in RL recognises me :flower: will PM you hun xxClick to expand...

Know what you mean, someone recognised my avatar (it was a rare time i put one up of myself) from school once :shock: x


----------



## Bonnie11

Well done lora! 
I find red/ green days work better for me than ee, I know that carbs don't really agree with me so tend to stick to red. A lot of people in my group have said that a red or green week when your weight loss slows seems to boost it!
Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Bonnie11 said:


> Well done lora!
> I find red/ green days work better for me than ee, I know that carbs don't really agree with me so tend to stick to red. A lot of people in my group have said that a red or green week when your weight loss slows seems to boost it!
> Xx

Dont get me wrong i love and prefer ee and find it more practical but for weight loss r/g work better for me,. yes they are more restrictive but i guess thats the way to go if you are wanting better weight losses. Im thinking of doing red again this week and then following week creep a couple of ee days in and see how that goes! xx


----------



## NickyT75

ive done 3 red days 2 green & 2 EE this week

feels a bit weird & im not sure if maybe it would be better sticking to 1 for a whole week? but ive enjoyed my meals and havent been bored or hungry

its my WI tomorrow at 7pm so will see how ive done then decide what to try next week xx


----------



## ald

Please can I join? I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night, and will mainly be doing red/green days with the odd ee day. I want to lose a stone by Christmas as a first goal ready for ivf in February time.


----------



## NickyT75

ald said:


> Please can I join? I went to my first meeting on Tuesday night, and will mainly be doing red/green days with the odd ee day. I want to lose a stone by Christmas as a first goal ready for ivf in February time.

Welcome hun :hi: xx


----------



## LightningBugs

Cheers Nicky, love the quotes, I had such a bad night with LO that I ended up adding a freddo to my list as well at 1.30am :sigh: could have been worse, I used to eat 200g bars of chocolate in an evening or 2 or 3 mars/snickers/twirl. 

I have been really bloated the last couple of days, at the weekend I had a reasonable flat stomach but now it looks all pregnant again. Any ideas? I usually have bread as my HEB and only eat pasta once or twice a week, potato most the other days. Nothing has changed this week just have a big ol bloaty tum :(


----------



## Bonnie11

Lightning do you eat rice? I find rice really bloats me


----------



## NickyT75

Bread does it to me hun

I very rarely eat it nowadays & when I do I always feel like a balloon xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I have rice about once a fortnight. Normally I would say bread is the culprit, but I eat much less than I did pre SW and it has only been a problem the last couple of days and I eat bread nearly every day, I'm even getting used to the tiny slices from a 400g loaf and wholemeal and don't feel quite so deprived now. 

I forgot that I'd been out on the bike and did 5 miles yesterday, so hopefully it will help minimise the effects of the chocolate cake and evening binge. I had a random thought while I was out that I was carrying as much excess weight on me as my toddler and his bike seat is, so when I'm back to my target weight cycling should be so much easier and if I should ever get the chance to go out without my child I'll be off like a rocket :lol:


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi ladies! How are you all doing? 
I have had a crap week really, I would have thought I would be really motivated having got my stone award last week but I just can't seem to summon the energy this week... Any words of inspiration??
X


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Bonnie

its hard to get motivated sometimes but I just try to keep focused on my goal as best I can :hugs:

do you have very much to lose? xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I'd been really good today, apart from an extra slice of bread with my soup, but then had crisps, curly wurly and special k bar totally 15 syns this evening and I'm still peckish. 

Does anyone else want to eat more when it is cold?


----------



## NickyT75

I go through phases where im ok sometimes then other times I just can't seem to fill myself no matter how much I eat

Doing quite well at the moment (after 2 days off plan over the weekend) so hoping to still get a loss on thursday

how is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## pinksapphire

Hi ladies. Can I join? I've been a member of slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 10 1/2lbs. I LOVE this way of eating. I'm eating more than before and still having chocolate but Losing weight!


----------



## ald

pinksapphire said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join? I've been a member of slimming world for 3 weeks and have lost 10 1/2lbs. I LOVE this way of eating. I'm eating more than before and still having chocolate but Losing weight!

Welcome and well done on your weightloss.

I lost 2.5lb on Tuesday which I'm pleased with but kinda hoped with it being my first week it would be more. Since Tuesday I've been ill and getting about 4 slices of toast down me a day at the moment so totally gone off plan but can't face any free or super free foods :cry:


----------



## Geebug x

I am a brand new SW user...never been before and stupidly excited to get started.
Can I join in?
I hope to lose about 1.5 stone. But my main aim is to do it slowly and healthily, which I have never managed before, I am the heaviest I have ever been at 10stone 7lb and my family and friends wont support me trying to lose any weight as they think I am fine as I am, to me its about how I feel :(

Any support is nice support.

xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi all, went back tonight after 3 weeks off and iv only put 2lb on, happy with that!


----------



## NickyT75

Hi everyone :hi:

welcome to all the newbies

I lost 3lbs this week & got my 4 stone award so im really happy :yipee: xx


----------



## LightningBugs

Brilliant Nicky :cake: syn free of course.

Gee you are beautiful as you are, but you need to be happy as well and as long as you do it sensibly you'll be fine, I'm always around to support you whatever you do, even if I still think you are a skinny moo :kiss: we need a meet soon. Text me any time hun. 

My week has been terrible, my cold has wanted feeding all week and today is the only day that I have gone way over my syns, although there is still time ;) I'll be pleased if I haven't gained this week.


----------



## Geebug x

Thanks Lightening,
This is why I want to try and do a programme with you girls so you can make me stay controlled and on track - I appreciate any support.
:hugs:

Congratulations on the weightloss! 4 stone is fab!
xxx


----------



## mumj18

Hi ladies!
I went to my first meet on Wednesday so yesterday was first day on the plan. Had fruit for breakfast, my lunch was chicken salad roll so one HE there and tea was homemade soup with a morning roll so some syns in there too. When I was eating the roll I was thinking I could easily do without this. 

My goal is to lose 2st but would love to lose 3 or 4. Will see how I go.

Find myself thinking about food way more than normal. Not even in a 'oh I want this' way but just in general. 

Xx


----------



## lozzy21

mumj18 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I went to my first meet on Wednesday so yesterday was first day on the plan. Had fruit for breakfast, my lunch was chicken salad roll so one HE there and tea was homemade soup with a morning roll so some syns in there too. When I was eating the roll I was thinking I could easily do without this.
> 
> My goal is to lose 2st but would love to lose 3 or 4. Will see how I go.
> 
> Find myself thinking about food way more than normal. Not even in a 'oh I want this' way but just in general.
> 
> Xx

There are some days where i have to make my self have my syns but these are the things that make you loose weight slowly and in a healthy way.


----------



## mumj18

Yea I get what you mean and if you keep having a few treats its easier to keep the weight off.

I hate to say it but tonight is Dominos night in this house and I just cant bear to give it up at this stage, I'm looking at it as if my eating improves significantly every other day then its still a huge change for me as I really do eat the biggest load of crap!


----------



## babydevil1989

hi guys im in need of some freezable recipes - going to do a huge cooking session tonight so i can actually stick to it! :)


----------



## LoraLoo

babydevil1989 said:


> hi guys im in need of some freezable recipes - going to do a huge cooking session tonight so i can actually stick to it! :)

Sounds like a plan! I might actually do this myself one night. I guess Curry, Chilli, Casserole etc would all be good to freeze? Was going to say Lasagne but I'm not sure what pasta is like once its been frozen? xx


----------



## babydevil1989

iv done some chilli and rice which is now in the freezer - im going to do stew and the base of a cottage pie tomorrow need some more ideas tho :(


----------



## babydevil1989

i think pasta would be ok but not entirely sure - might give it a go x


----------



## ald

babydevil1989 said:


> i think pasta would be ok but not entirely sure - might give it a go x

You could always just freeze the lasagna meat and then make up with pasta sheets before bunging in the oven?


----------



## babydevil1989

heres my lunch - the chilli and rice i froze last night (first time freezing rice worked well tho)



prob a bit too much chilli powder but il just sweat the fat out :haha:

stew is in the slow cooker to be frozen later and tomorrow il do a curry to freeze too phew!!


----------



## LightningBugs

I freeze casseroles, soup, macaroni cheese, cottage pie, bolognaise and chilli. Lasagne would be fine frozen, after all birds eye do it :lol: Mac cheese freezes well so no reason why lasagne won't. Personally I wouldn't freeze rice, it is one of the biggest causes of food poisoning, if it isn't chilled down and frozen asap the bacteria levels will be sky high, likewise if not defrosted safely and reheated thoroughly it could make you ill. But I'm a bit funny about things like that, I won't defrost anything in the microwave (or cook in it, not sure why I keep it really).


----------



## Bonnie11

Di you girls buy the magazine? I love trying the recipes, otherwise I just end up making the same things over and over! Having said that I made chicken dopiaza from the 'takeaway' recipe booklet, it was horrible!! I followed the recipe exactly but I don't know what happened! Even my hubby said he hated it!! Having said that, most of the other recipes I've tried I have loved so am hoping just a one off!

Weigh in Tuesday, am feeling motivated this week. I looked back over some old pictures of me when I was at my biggest and I was shocked, at the time I never realised why I looked like but I can see now why people keep commenting that I have lost weight. It's a real eye opener, I am going to stuck some of my pics on the fridge so I remember!
What do you ladies do to keep your eye on the prize?
Xx


----------



## babydevil1989

LightningBugs said:


> I freeze casseroles, soup, macaroni cheese, cottage pie, bolognaise and chilli. Lasagne would be fine frozen, after all birds eye do it :lol: Mac cheese freezes well so no reason why lasagne won't. Personally I wouldn't freeze rice, it is one of the biggest causes of food poisoning, if it isn't chilled down and frozen asap the bacteria levels will be sky high, likewise if not defrosted safely and reheated thoroughly it could make you ill. But I'm a bit funny about things like that, I won't defrost anything in the microwave (or cook in it, not sure why I keep it really).

thanks for the ideas! :flower:

oh i defrost everything in the microwave lol mine blew up this morning and just had to go get a new one as i can live without it! :)

i did my food health and hygeine course a few months ago and was told as long as rice is reheated thoroughly its fine to be eaten :)

any one ever made cauliflower cheese using philli? might give give it a go later.

also looking for a nice curry recipe x


----------



## mumj18

Id like a curry recipe too. I've been a good girl today but not had my tea yet. Steak pie from the butchers so hard to calculate syns. I'll call it 10. Lol xx


----------



## LightningBugs

mumj18 said:


> Id like a curry recipe too. I've been a good girl today but not had my tea yet. Steak pie from the butchers so hard to calculate syns. I'll call it 10. Lol xx

I think 10 syns would be a huge underestimate, pastry is mega synful. 

I've just had a google and found some answers for tesco ones on MiniMins, not sure you want the answer so will leave it to you google if you want to :wacko:


----------



## mumj18

Oh :( 
I've been so good all weekend as well (apart from Friday) 

Not gonna look but will have to be even more good from now till weigh in - no more syns at all me thinks.

Last time I have steak pie for a while then, was so yummy though! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Huge welcome to all the new ladies and good luck with plan 

Nicky- WELL DONE!! You have done amazingly well x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I have been like a yoyo as didnt have a great deal of sw friendly food until got paid an did a big shop! lol. Now im back on track. Taking a chow mein deli box to work for lunch tomorrow, think they are 1.5 syns? does anyone know if the fat free fruit yogurts are syn free from lidl? got about 8 for £1.79 i think an they are lovely an creamy buy not sure if syn free. I have stocked up on satsumas and apples as snacks and also got lots of veggies to make a big stew with now the weather is getting colder  
My wilpower is not great girls so really need some support here an maybe a foot up my backside! haha xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

mumj google is your friend https://www.slimmingworld.com/recipes/steak-and-mushroom-pie.aspx

AQ afaik fruit yogurts tend to have some syns, I don't have access to the app though so can't check


----------



## lozzy21

mumj you need some syns, keep it to around 5 if your trying to make up for something but dont not have some.

AQ you can do it, you just need to give yourself a mental kick up the arse.


----------



## LightningBugs

AQ just found this


> Lidl, Linessa Light 0.1% Fat Fruit Yogurt, 125g pot....2 sins per pot

 if that helps.


----------



## africaqueen

LightningBugs said:


> mumj google is your friend https://www.slimmingworld.com/recipes/steak-and-mushroom-pie.aspx
> 
> AQ afaik fruit yogurts tend to have some syns, I don't have access to the app though so can't check

Thanks. Do you think if i syn one at around 1.5 syns that will be about right? xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

Crossed posts hun, think they are 2 syns (look up two posts)

I just find things by using google, I wouldn't want to swear by the answers without checking on the app, but it is an ok place to start x


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun 

They are nice an creamy an lots of fruit in so don't mind 2 syns on one now an again  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

For those of us working, what do you take for your lunch? 

I tend to take ham sandwich and a yogurt or tuna or chicken pasta with fruit. Gets a bit boring so taking a deli pot chow mein tomorrow. lol. xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got access to a full kitchen so im lucky. Yesterday it was jacket potato and beans, today it was scrambled egg on toast. Some time i take a sandwich,salad or left overs from tea the night before.


----------



## mumj18

Okaydokes will stick to five syns a day for rest of this week, thanks :)


Do you guys tend to use your syns for snacks or in meals? At the moment I'm really using them in meals because until I get more used to this healthy eating I feel like if I use syns to have crisps or chocolate or whatever I'll just want to eat and eat and eat!!

Hope everyones ok and keep up the good work =D xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Mumj I'm the same as you, I usually use mine for butter/ condiments/ naughty ingredients rather than crisps or chocolate etc, as I don't think I could stop myself!! 

For lunch if you want something on the go I often have crackerbread with something. 6 wholegrain crackerbread is healthy b choice and have pastrami/ham/cold meats with it and tomato etc. I tend I do original plan as it means I get double the healthy extras so I tend to use 6 crackerbread as one and 2hifi/alpen bars as the other (good for snacking) or pitta bread also. 

Saying that I had a crap day yesterday and am expecting to put on next week, just can't seem to find motivation. Wanted to lose another stone my Christmas but not going to happen unless I get focused!! X


----------



## mumj18

I'd love to lose a stone by Xmas Bonnie! 

I've never really put on any weight apart from with pregnancy so this is the first time I've really had to lose weight. Is it likely I will notice a difference if I lose a stone? Or do I need to try and get a couple off before I'll see a difference?

I'll be really gutted if I've put on this week as I've cut my snacking down to zero, just had a couple of bad meals but still a huge improvement from my normal eating.

Xx


----------



## Geebug x

My first class tonight!!

stupidly excited!
x


----------



## mumj18

Good luck x


----------



## lozzy21

I try to use no more than 5 in my food and that leaves me with some for a treat, i normally get the peanut hifi bars as a treat on a night with a cup of tea.


----------



## babydevil1989

good luck geebug!

AQ - i have access to a kitchen so usually jacket potato/pasta/leftovers ect

doing well have had just breakfast and lunch (been too busy to think about snacks lol)

not sure whats for tea but im sure theres something in the freezer! x


----------



## admiral765

Facing group tonight after being absolutely awful these past few weeks! I was in such a good place and doing so well until my lo's got unwell and I really struggled and couldn't seem to get myself back on track! Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Admiral Well done for going to group! I have to drag myself there if I've been bad, dread the scales!!! My weigh in is weds morning, not looking forward to it! 
Mumj yes am hoping to lose a stone by Christmas, if I do 2lb a week I should do it a couple of weeks before but am giving myself some leeway because I know I won't do 2 a week!! 
I've lost over a stone since I started, I have definitely noticed and other people have too but I think it depends how much you have to lose. Don't judge it by yourself or people that see you every day, when you see someone you haven't seen for a while and they will notice the difference!
I used to get depressed if I had only lost 1lb when I had been trying so hard, but our consultant brought in a replica of 2lbs of fat... It was huge!! Couldn't believe it, it really is a lot of weight although it doesn't sound like it.

Geebug good luck!! The first week is the best as you will lose the most, think I lost 5lbs my first week! But only if you stick to the plan lol
Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Thank you.
Its my Day 1 today, I am stocking up on food for the week - has anyone got any favourite meals??
Have had shreddies, natural yoghurt, bananna and a teaspoon of honey for breakfast (1syn) Its really hard to get my head round that you can eat so much! I didnt want breakfast and had to throw some away as it was too much.
Guess thats because its my first day on plan!
The group was great through - really friendly and not scary at all.

xxxx


----------



## mumj18

Glad you enjoyed your group, think it will make a big difference if the people in the group are nice and friendly.

I can't help you with the meals yet, I still need to look for some recipes online. 

If you find and good ones would you post them on here? I'll do the same xx


----------



## babydevil1989

favs in this.house are -

chilli
spag bol
burgers and chip
carbonara
roasts
kebab meat and chips 
shepherds pie
pork loins with veg
scotch eggs
breakfast muffins

if you want the recipes il do them later when im on a laptop x


----------



## mumj18

Could I have your burger recipe please. Have never made my own xx


----------



## Bonnie11

It's worth getting the recipe books from group. They are not that expensive and they have some great recipes. There are also lots online for free but please be careful where you get them as there are lots that say they are syn free but have lots of syns!! Not everyone online goes to group and they can end up getting the recipes mixed up and get labelled slimming world friendly! Really good place to look is on the slimming world website, that way you will be sure the syn counts are correct. 
I have tons of favourite meals, I couldn't get my head round the fact that you could eat so much!! I do original plan because I get 2 extra healthy choices and I find that works best for me, I know most people do extra easy!
The best recipe I have made is chicken kofta curry... It's AMAZING! I can't find the recipe right now, I'll try and put it up tomm. it's officially my favourite meal now!
There are lots of seekh kebabs and meatball etc recipes which taste amazing, I'll put some yo in next few days!
Have a good first week, my weigh in tomm morning and I'm not looking forward to it, haven't been very good this week. Must get back on track for next week or won't be doing my stone by Christmas!!!
Xx


----------



## babydevil1989

burgers - 

i use extra lean mince (you can put onions or spices or whatever you want in it) put a babybel in the middle and wrap the mince around in a burger shape and put i the oven or george foreman grill! :)


----------



## mumj18

Yum sounds lovely with the babybel, thank you!

So annoyed at myself, managed to pick up lean mince instead of extra lean this evening at Tesco. Using up syns that could be used for exta yummy accompaniments. Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

babydevil1989 said:


> burgers -
> 
> i use extra lean mince (you can put onions or spices or whatever you want in it) put a babybel in the middle and wrap the mince around in a burger shape and put i the oven or george foreman grill! :)

Wow that sounds delicious!!! I shall be them on my list to try this week! 
Weigh in this morning and i havent been on track this week.....uh oh


----------



## Geebug x

So I feel like my first day went well!!
Have attached photos of breakfast, lunch and dinner for you all. :)

Quick question if I am using my Healthy Extra A as 30g of Chedder today if I then wand 100ml of Milk what would I put that as?

Thank you :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture 003.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2









Picture 004.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2









Picture 005.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mumj18

Ooo yum. Check your syns at the back of your book to find out about the milk xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Semi skimmed milk is 2.5 100ml on all days. FYI on green and red you get 2 a's and 2b's, maybe not as practical for every day but if you feel at certain times you will need more extras perhaps think about doing a red/green day on that day. 

Weigh in today, lost 2.5!!!! Bloody thrilled seeing as I nearly didn't go as I thought I would have put on. Funny how it works, sometimes I feel like I've lost loads and there's nothing to show for it on the scales!! X


----------



## mumj18

That's fantastic!!
I bet weeks like that really spur you on.

I've got my first weigh in tonight. Absolutely dreading it xx


----------



## lozzy21

I just made the most amazing soup, curried butternut squash and sweet potato, i might go get me another bowl since its freeeeeeee


----------



## Bonnie11

I just made a soup myself lozzy! Was just thinking whether to have another bowl...
Mumj good luck at your weigh in!!! Let us know how you do.
X


----------



## LightningBugs

It is cold, I'm tired and consequently eating everything in sight :( It doesn't help being in the pre mental phase (not a mis spelling ;) ) Generally in the week before AF I need to eat loads. Just had a pack of oddities and a cereal bar (total 8 syns) but can't stop there, I'm still hungry and the last thing I want is fruit :cry:


----------



## babydevil1989

well done on losses!

had a sneaky weigh in this morning and it showed 3lb loss so hoping for a good week this week - weigh in on monday so we shall see! x


----------



## Bonnie11

Ooh baby devil, looking good! That will be such notivation if you do 3. I never weigh myself at home now because I used to be obsessed with it, I mean I would weigh every day and then panic!! So now I don't weigh at all and just wait till weigh in.
Lightning I know what you mean with the snacking! Something about the cold weather just makes me want to eat and eat.. Have you made slimming world chips? They are good and FREE, also just as yummy making them with parsnips or sweet potato. Haven't made slimming world ketchup yet by am going to try this weekend, yum! Also good for sweet tooth is mullerlight with choc options stirred in and frozen. Maybe try some new recipes from the website/ magazine to keep you interested.
Have realised if I manage to lose 3 lb this week I will get my 1 1/2 st And my Club 10 next week! That has given me some motivation, nothing is throwing me off this week, am up early to swimming in the morning! 
Have a good week girls x


----------



## mumj18

3.5lbs!! Am so pleased. Really needed a decent loss first week I think to keep me motivated. 

I don't have scales at home but our consultant really advised against weighing at home as bathroom scales can be inaccurate. 


Going to make some lentil soup tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Well done mumj! So encouraging. In the magazine and on website they have a seven day eating plan, think in going to try and follow it this week coz I really really want my 3lb. At the moment I'm just trying to drag myself out of bed into the cold to go swimming....


----------



## LightningBugs

Thank Bonnie, I do have SW chips with dinner sometimes, but once LO is in bed I want to eat and don't want to wait, so I grab the cereal bars and crisps. Last night was terrible, up twice to re settle LO before I got to bed and it made me more tired and hungry, I had to dip into LO's jar of mini packs of biscuits and freddo's - bad mummy. 

I have plenty of things I could cook and would be less syns but I don't have the will power to wait.


----------



## mumj18

Thanks Bonnie11

LB can you prepare anything in advance that you can snack on of you feel hungry? I made a big bowl of chicken and mayonnaise pasta the other day and ate it through the day. It was only two syns using two tablespoons of mayo.

Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Had another good day yesterday!

Breakfast  Natural Yoghurt, Grapes, Strawberries and tbsp of Jam (1syn)
Lunch  Noodles, Chicken, Cauliflower, carrots and broccoli with piri-piri sauce (4syns)
Dinner  Omelette with chicken and 30g Cheese, Rocket and Baked Beans and 100ml Milk (1.5 syns)

Today isnt going to go as well as I forgot my amazing lunch I made, had to stop at Tesco and get a vegetable soup which looks to be 9syns! Means I can have my lunch for dinner, Falafel, Rocket. Spinich and Cous Cous nom!

Have good days everyone!!

Think Thin!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

LB if you know you want to snack in the evening you can plan your day to acommodate it, make you food as syn free as possible, i try to use no more than 5 in my meals and dont waste your B choice on break. Back of quavers 4.5 syns and a hifi bar as your B choice will give you the feeling of snacking with out going over your syns.


----------



## LightningBugs

Lozzy I do make my days as sin free as poss, normally by the time I've eaten my 3 meals I've used 5-8 syns, sometimes less. I have french fries crisps at 4 syns a bag and cereal bars at 4 syns each. The trouble is in the week before AF I can't stop snacking. For the other 3 weeks generally I have a cereal bar and/or the crisps plus my random day syns and don't go over my 15 if I've been good I can sneak in a options within my syns too, it is just this week. 

MumJ I might make up some tuna pasta later, I know when I've made it before I keep going back for a small bowl which is better than eating LO's treats at least :blush: 

Where do you all find the best place for bags of salad? I get the one with lettuce, carrot and cabbage usually. I bought a coop bag reduced to clear as on its last day a couple of weeks ago and it lasted really well, I bought one from s'burys this week, last day on it today but it was all mush yesterday and not great the day before.


----------



## Bonnie11

Is there anything you make and leave around that you can grab quickly? Are you more a sweet or savoury snacker? I have a ton of recipes, I'll look one out for you. Snacking is my pitfall too! I always have carrot and celery sticks coz I love them! But often I'll snack on leftover dinner if its syn free, or save my hifi b choice for evening. One of my favourites is frozen mixed berries, 1 min(ish) in microwave, crush up a meringue nest (3 syns-ish, check size and manufacturer) and mix together... So yummy! And sometimes I add a cherry/ strawberry mullerlight and its like an eton Mess, IT'S SO GOOD!!
Xx


----------



## mumj18

Mmm just made gorgeous butternut squash soup. Although it was a bit thin after I liquidised it so boiled it to thicken and now it has lots of white things floating around in it =| xx


----------



## Geebug x

Does anyone else struggle using their Healthy Option A?!
I could eat B choices all day long but A is hard...

xxx


----------



## Bonnie11

I hardly ever have my a!! I don't like dairy really, apart from a splash if milk in my tea once a day I don't have any.
I try and eat a few muller light a week for some calcium tho.


----------



## LightningBugs

I generally don't have my HEA unless having omlette or jacket spud, then i use the cheese for it. If I haven't had used it with a meal I have a chunk of cheddar in the evening. I've done that so many times I can within 1g cut the right amount of cheese. 

Bonnie I'll snack on sweet or savoury but won't use artificial sweetener as anything I make would be shared with LO. I won't eat muller lights as I don't like the taste of sweetener, I did try the greek style ones, but half went out of date and in the bin. I could do meringue and greek yogurt though. There is never left over dinner, I batch cook and portion each meal into dishes with enough for me and LO to share for one meal. Part of my problem is I eat too early for me, but being on my own I'm not going to waste electric cooking twice so we eat together. LO also isn't very reliable going to sleep, some nights he is asleep on the boob in minutes, others it takes a couple of hours by which time it is too late to cook. I try to cook and eat natural stuff as I share all meals with LO, if something I want has ingredients in that I couldn't buy myself I don't buy it. We don't 100% stick to that but I do try 97% of the time. All that waffle boils down to yes please for recipes with natural ingredients.


----------



## babydevil1989

ohhh i love cheese so tend to have my A for that!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

2lb off this week


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on all the fab losses this week ladies :yipee:

I lost 0.5lb but im ok with that coz ive been poorly & drinking cough medicine (which is full of sugar) like its going out of fashion all week

Those of you who struggle to use your HEA - try having a milky hot chocolate before you go to bed <3 (Cadburys options are 2 syns & there are loads of yummy flavours) xx


----------



## lozzy21

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_2751.jpg
That is how much weight i have lost, Iv literally lost Niamh in weight:wacko::happydance:


----------



## Geebug x

Im poorly today - I have a real upset stomach and cramps :(
I just cant face my breakfast :( What should I do??
Fabulous losses girls - well done
xxxxx


----------



## Bonnie11

Lozzy you made me laugh!! Sometimes our consultant brings in examples of weight, ie she brought in a bag that weighed 10lbs yesterday which was so heavy, and said if we worked hard we could lose that by Christmas! It opens your eyes when you see how much weight you are losing, even if it only looks like 1/2lb on the scales. Well done lozzy, you can see exactly how much you've lost (plus your daughter is cute!)

Geebug don't worry about breakfast if you have stomach ache, can you eat something like a banana or something plain? Piece of whole meal toast or something?
Am going on a recipe hunt later so shall post some of my faves tonight or tomm. Went swimming yesterday and am going again on Monday to try and kickstart my 3lb this week, really really want my club 10 next week. Resisted chocolate last night even though hubby was munching his way through a box of thorntons grrrr... Told him to get them out of my sight!! Bloody men.

Have a thin Friday everyone!
Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Girls for all you butter lovers out there have you seen Lakelands Butter Buds? 
They are basically powdered butter that you sprinkle over jacket pots or whatever and they turn to butter but better! 
They come in a big pack of 2g sachets and per sachet is 1/2 syn, you will only need one. 
Haven't done any cooking with them yet but they tasted fine on some pitta bread earlier!
Xx


----------



## babydevil1989

made some 'scones' 



good with soup or as a savoury snack - free x


----------



## mumj18

Dominos night here tonight. Oh dear!


----------



## LightningBugs

I lost 2lb this week which is flaming amazing considering how crap some of my days have been (or rather nights). I've probably put it all back on again today though as been out all day, had bakery lunch and takeaway dinner. Back to it tomorrow though (well technically today now I've seen the time). 

Lozzy I was thinking I was getting close to losing my LO's weight, it is amazing when you think of it like that (also agree she is cute).


----------



## Bonnie11

mumj18 said:


> Dominos night here tonight. Oh dear!

Uh oh! Pizza is one of my downfalls... I make sure it comes nowhere near the house!! Think my hubby misses it more than me lol.


----------



## LightningBugs

babydevil1989 said:


> made some 'scones'
> 
> 
> 
> good with soup or as a savoury snack - free x


I made some today, they are like bricks, what am I doing wrong? I used one pack of cheese and onion smash, most of a tub of quark (150-200g ish) and 3 eggs. They didn't have the cottage cheese and chives when I went shopping and I was intrigued to see wtf quark was.


----------



## babydevil1989

lol er not sure iv never used quark so dont know what the texture is like- maybe you used too much smash - it still needs to be a bit sticky and dont do them too thick x


----------



## mumj18

Hope everyone's getting on ok and no x factor slip ups tonight! Lol.

We had OHs cousins 18th tonight but I only had two vodka and diet cokes so had a great day today! 

Has anyone made the porridge pancakes? Xx


----------



## pinksapphire

I had the porridge pancakes for breakfast today with raspberrys and blueberrys. They were Delicious and kept me full till mid afternoon.


----------



## mumj18

What flavour yoghurt did you use Pinksaphire?

My mum made them and said they were horrid but maybe she made them wrong lol.


----------



## Geebug x

My first weigh in today!!
xxx


----------



## mumj18

Ooo good luck GB, you've had a good week haven't you? X


----------



## babydevil1989

wooohoooo!! lost 5lbs on my first proper week back on plan!! chuffed with that!! hoping for a 2/3lb loss next week! xx


----------



## mumj18

That's brilliant! Xx


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies!

I am back with my tail between my legs :dohh:

I joined in Feb this year and shifted just over 2 stone in time for my wedding in June. Fast forward 5 months into our marriage and I have put most, if not all of it back on. I am so angry with myself that I have let this happen :growlmad: I felt amazing on our wedding day as I had worked so hard and got to the size/weight I wanted to be and now I am fat and miserable again.

So....I am off back to to my SW class tonight and hoping to lose as much as I can by Christmas. I haven't seen a lot of our families since the wedding and will more than likely see them all at Christmas. I really don't want to feel self conscious about my weight when we all get together so I am ready to kick ass!

I am also 30 next year and we have planned a massive family holiday to Majorca so I would love to feel good for that too!

Wish me luck!

x


----------



## Geebug x

mumj18 said:


> Ooo good luck GB, you've had a good week haven't you? X

I hope so!
Really nervous
xxx


----------



## babydevil1989

welcome back leash!

good luck geebug!

thanks mumj! seen as i have been so good im treating myself to the mint and lamb steaks from my friends lamb (full of syns) with a massive roast potatoes, yorkshire puds and all gonna enjoy it too!!


----------



## pinksapphire

What flavour yoghurt did you use Pinksaphire?

My mum made them and said they were horrid but maybe she made them wrong lol.

I used the luscious lemon greek style (0.5 syns) I have made them previously using vanilla flavoured and didn't like them but using the greek style mullerlight made the mixture thicker and definitely tastier.


----------



## Bonnie11

Hi girls!

Gee bug how did you get on??
Baby devil well done!! So satisfying seeing those number go down on the scales.
Leash welcome! Well done for getting back on track. There are a few girls in our group who have put on weight since their wedding, they said that the focus of their weight loss was gone, did you find that? At least you have your holiday to focus on, bikini time! I'm trying to do a stone by Christmas, am 5lb down, 5 weeks to go! My weigh in on weds, have been fairly good so hoping for 2 at least.

How's everyone's week going? X


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back Leash

well done on all the great losses girls :yipee:

I thought the magic pancakes were horrible as well :lol:

speaking of pizza... I made pizza topped chicken for tea tonight & omg! It was awesome! :thumbup: will defo be making it a lot more often from now on :)

Also went swimming this morning & did 50 lengths so quite proud of myself today :)

how did you get on at your 1st WI Geebug? xx


----------



## Geebug x

I lost 3lb :)
Am super chuffed 
xxx


----------



## mumj18

Well done :)
I'm craving choc today!


----------



## Bonnie11

Well done geebug! Makes it worthwhile seeing the scales drop! 
Mumj have you tried cadburys chocolate mousse? It's great for choc cravings and is only 3 or 4 syns, I'll check it. Make sure you get the ones marked 'light' or 1/2 fat though! There is also recipe for baileys chic mousse in slimming world mag but Its more syns than cad one so haven't bothered making it!
I'm going to make lots of handmade pressure this year like truffles and sweets so its going to be hard not to eat them..
Nicky what Does pizza topped chicken consist of? Sounds yummy! 

Weigh in tomm so I went and did 30 lengths this morning to make myself feel better about going for dinner tonight, must not look at dessert menu must not look at dessert menu...


----------



## mumj18

Will check them out thank you!

Hope weigh in goes well, enjoy dinner tonight. My weigh in is tomorrow night, can't wait! Xx


----------



## NickyT75

Here is a pic of my pizza topped chicken for Bonnie11

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/EEPizzatoppedchickenwithspicywedges.jpg

its basically just a chicken breast flattened out & used instead of a pizza base :thumbup: 

I also went swimming this morning & was so chuffed I managed to do 64 lengths in an hour :happydance: 

I only started going in June & couldn't even swim when I started! :smug: but its made a massive difference to my body shape so im over the moon about it :yipee: xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Wow that looks yummy! Is it mozzarella and tomato purée? Might have to make that later! 
Yes I love swimming too. Used to swim a lot and am getting back into it now, I try and go 3 times a week and do at least 30. Same as you, I can notice the difference in my body, especially my arms and legs. Would take swimming over going to the gym anytime!
Weigh in soon...


----------



## babydevil1989

well done on the losses!

that chicken looks so yummy def going to have to try that!!

i really want to swim but can only swim under water so its embarrassing lol.

going fairly well this week (except the coronation chicken at work last night :blush:) but other than that im doing well x


----------



## Bonnie11

Lost 2lb, got my stone and half AND my Club 10!! YEAY!

Seems like its taken ages but I lost around a stone before I joined SW so have to keep reminding myself of that! 
7lbs to go before Christmas... Must keep focused xx


----------



## mumj18

Well done Bonnie11. Bet you feel great.

Does anyone know the syns in the youngs Chinese curry mix? Xx


----------



## mumj18

Woohoo 4lbs this week!
That's 7.5lbs in two weeks.


----------



## Bonnie11

Wow well done you! Great week. 
Is the sauce spelt Yeungs rather than youngs? If so it's 6 per pack, if not then I don't know! Xx


----------



## mumj18

Thanks!
Yes that's it, was reading it upside down earlier. Thanks for that, one pack does OH and I about 5 nights so that's v good! Xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done on those fab losses girls! :yipee: 

the pizza topping is pasatta ham onions peppers mushrooms garlic jalapenoes sweetcorn mozarella & chilli flakes x


----------



## mumj18

Silly q but do you cook the chicken first? I need step by step instructions lol x


----------



## NickyT75

I put my chicken breast into a plastic bag & whack it until it's large & flat then spray with fry-light & pop it in the oven for 10 mins 

meanwhile soften your toppings in a frying pan then spread your chicken with pasatta & pour your cooked veggies/garlic etc... on top then sprinkle with HEA mozarella & chilli flakes/herbs/whatever then pop back into the oven until cheese is melted & it is hot right the way through

Really really yummy! :munch:

it's my WI tonight at 7pm so wish me luck! xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Good luck nicky! Let us know how you get on. 
Am going to try the chicken pizza tonight I think, looks so yum! 
X


----------



## lozzy21

Stayed the same this week but im happy with that, i want 3lb off for next week to get my two stone


----------



## NickyT75

Only lost 1lb so im a bit disappointed after how hard ive worked this week

I know its still a loss blah blah blah... but ive swam 180 lengths of the pool in the past 3 days so im a bit gutted it wasn't loads more :( xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I'd be gutted too if I'd worked that hard Nicky, but at least it is one off and not one on. Maybe you are full of swimming pool water ;) 

Why do I always have to eat the contents of the cupboard the night before WI? Having had a good day, a few syns but nothing excessive I have attacked crisps, curly wurly, these two would have still kept me within 15 syns, then cereals, cereal bar, mini pack of cadbury fingers x 2 and a glass of milk this evening. Now I feel sick and cross with myself, I have no will power :( 

There are 19 weeks between now and my holiday so I need to lose 2lb a week on at least 16 of those weeks #musttryharder


----------



## Geebug x

Made a dessert last night, has anyone done it before: 

Jelly
Muller Yoghurt
Natural Yoghurt

All whisked todether and put in the fridge to set - 1.5 syns for whole thing!

xxx


----------



## mumj18

Apologies for TMI but this new eating is making me really constipated!! I have never had any issues before but this is horrible :( xx


----------



## LightningBugs

MumJ I find the eggs do that too me :( 

Despite having more piggy evenings than good ones and it being AF week I lost 1.8lb which is good. I'm impatient now, I want to be in my old clothes.


----------



## mumj18

Oops, gonna blame the three eggs I have for breakfast every day then!

Off out for dinner tonight, oh oh!

Hope everyones getting on ok x


----------



## Bonnie11

Hey girls! How is everyone? Good weekend?

Me an the hubby have been down with norovirus for few days, have only been able to keep down Ritz crackers, lucozade and soda water which aren't exactly food optimising but didn't have much choice really! Plus bloody AF is due in couple of days so can only pray for a miracle on WI day..

Mumj are you drinking lots of fluid? I find that happens to me if I don't drink enough.

Well done lightning! Keep going and I'm sure you will be back in your old clothes before long. 
Geebug haven't tried that dessert but sounds nice, will give it a go.

Was given a recipe for quick choc cake in a mug (?) at group. 1 egg in a cup, beaten, add 1 choc options and 2 tbs sweetener and cook in microwave for 1 1/2 mins. Eat with muller poured over xx


----------



## mumj18

I only really drink diet Pepsi which is probably part of the problem!

Have you tried the micro choc cake yet Bonnie11?
Hope you and hubby are feeling better!

Not holding out much hope for weigh in tomorrow as had a rocky road ice cream sundae when out for dinner on Sunday night as well as my usual Dominos on Friday! 


Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

No not tried it yet, still a bit off my food so will wait till weekend. Yes I have to make sure I drink lots of water through the day, do you like squash? The sugar free/ low cal ones are free. 

WI tomm, dreading it. Have eaten 2 packs of crackers in last 2 days !! But I just have no appetite for anything else so I'm hoping the calories balance out...I shall find out on the scales in the morning! 

Rocky road sundae sounds yum! I had a choc brownie sundae last week and it was soooo good. Don't know if I'll be saying that when the scales go shooting up haha
I find it easier to stick to the diet if I give myself a treat a week. Usually a KFC coz my hubby loves them too, but sometimes a pizza. I tend to have it at the weekend as I weigh in on weds so sat is halfway through my week. If I have a treat to focus on it seems to keep me on the straight and narrow for rest of the week, at leat that's the idea!
X


----------



## mumj18

That's the same as me! Count down the days till my piggy night hee hee.

Hope weigh in goes well tomorrow!

Xx


----------



## Bonnie11

Wooooo 3 lb lost girls! Better than I thought I'd do but I know I've been I'll this week so have to work hard not to put it back on this week when I get my appetite back! 
How you girls doing? 
Xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Bonnie 3lbs is fab hun :yipee:

Im dreading my WI tomorrow coz I havent been able to go swimming (no babysitter) & I normally do 4+hrs a week

I've stuck to plan but got on the scales this morning & saw that id gained about 4lbs :shock: so went on a bit of a downward spiral feeling sorry for myself & ended up having a burger fries & a cream cake to make myself feel better :dohh: smart move! NOT!!! :grr:

Its the 1st time ive done anything silly like this for a very long time but im sooooo sick of half killing myself every week to only lose 1lb :( & the only thing different was my lack of exercise so it was an unfair gain... at least now I feel like I earned it :lol: xx


----------



## mumj18

2lbs this week, bit gutted but did have my meal out! X


----------



## NickyT75

2lbs is great if you havent stuck to plan 100% :thumbup: xx


----------



## LightningBugs

Nicky I seem to remember you giving me a bollocking about weighing in at home between official WI days. Keep plodding on hun, we can see your shape changing so you are doing something right :hugs:

I've had a bad week and it isn't going to get much better over the next 3 days with two lunches and one evening meal out ahead of me. I'm currently on track for a stay the same, if i give in to the chocolate residing in my cupboard I might gain :( So far today has been good. I had no yogurt so had cereal for breakfast using my HEB plus some of the milk from HEA. I would like one day this week to be under 15 syns.


----------



## Geebug x

I had apple crumble and custard yesterday - pissed off with myself


----------



## Lotty

Hi Ladies :D

Im still here but been in Santas Grotto part of the forum hehe

Ive managed to hit my target i set myself which was loose 3 and half stone before 19th December..So happy..Hope your all doing well

Im having 2 weeks off dieting from the 19th December and then getting back on it after that :D

xx


----------



## mumj18

That's fab Lotty!!

I bought the SW rocky road cereal bats last night. They're gorgeous and you can use them as HE!! Already had two this morning but will syn them so I can have my roll for lunch. Great for choc cravings! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Two off this week and iv had KFC and two lots of cake.


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Lotty & Lozzy 

I didnt go to group but according to my scales ive gained 3lbs :( bloody gutted as ive stuck to plan (apart from my blip yesterday which hasnt shown up on the scales yet anyway)

its our SW Xmas party on sat so i'll be having a flexi-syn day but will hopefully be able to go swimming again next week so with a bit of luck i'll be able to pull things back xx


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies!

Had my first WI last Mon and lost 4lbs, I was chuffed to bits! It feels good to be back on track :)

Had a bit of a challenge this evening though, DH made thai green curry and I didn't realise how high in syns coconut milk is. Luckily I had a look online before he dished it out and had to say no...after a little taste of course. 

Friday nights are tough! Hope you are all doing well?

x


----------



## mumj18

That's brilliant Leash!

It's horrible when something you love to eat is a no no!

Fridays are hard, you're right xx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Leash! Asda sell a reduced fat version of coconut milk that I sometimes use (not sure on syns but I use it every now & then as a treat & still get losses) or he could maybe adapt the recipe in future & use coconut mullerlights instead? - I know... it sounds wrong but ive tried it in curry & it was lovely! :thumbup: xx


----------



## leash27

I take it back actually - Fridays are not hard...Friday - Sunday is hard lol!

Coconut Mullerlight in a curry? Really? I am not sure I would go for that. Was it really nice?

x


----------



## NickyT75

Lol I was very skeptical about it too but honestly it was nice!

went out last night & have probably consumed an entire weeks worth of syns :blush: plus im going out for a family meal tonight... Dreading this weeks WI tbh :argh: xx


----------



## LightningBugs

I've had 3 days of being very off plan, tried to get back to it today, but ended up with a cappuccino when out earlier and despite having had dinner I'm so hungry now and I don't want anything SW friendly. I did manage to scrap a 0.8lb loss when I did my WI at home on friday, but I'm quite sure I have gained more than that since then. I would love to get to 12st or preferably 11st13lb by christmas so I need to get focussed for a few days, but this hunger is something else :grr:


----------



## Geebug x

weigh in for me tonight!


----------



## NickyT75

good luck Geebug!

Lightning you shouldnt be hungry hun there's loads of free foods you can have & if you say you don't want anything SW friendly then it's not actually proper hunger you are feeling & more likely to be emotional hunger/cravings because you are not eating enough of the correct things/depriving yourself of something important xx


----------



## mumj18

I've been bad! As well as my dominos I had loads of cookies that OH bought, some garlic bread and on other days I've barely been eating at all.


Not been sticking to the plan at all. If somethings there I've eaten it.

Hope everyones been doing better than me!

Xx


----------



## mummymunch

Im joining slimming world tomorrow, can i please join?! X


----------



## NickyT75

mummymunch said:


> Im joining slimming world tomorrow, can i please join?! X

Course you can hun :hi: welcome xx


----------



## mumj18

Welcome! It really is a great diet xx


----------



## mummymunch

I tried ww and found it too regimented and i couldnt be doing with the constant weighing, so giving this a go, i need to lose 3.5/4 stone :/ i have no will power whatsoever!


----------



## Geebug x

2.5 off for me last night and I was absolutely chuffed!!
xxxx


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Geebug thats brilliant hun! :yipee:


I made a Chinese 'fake-away' tonight... Spring rolls with egg fried rice & curry sauce, all this for only 2 syns! :happydance: yum yum yum! :munch: xx

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/Slimming%20World/Springrollsfriedriceampcurrysauce.jpg


----------



## mumj18

That's great Geebug! X


----------



## leash27

Hey ladies, hope you are all well?

I lost 1.5lbs this week and was chuffed - thats 5.5lbs in 2 weeks! I know its not a massive amount but I only want to lose about 1.5 stone so I know it may be a long process for me with smaller losses but I want to keep it up and try get halfway there by Christmas. Of course that only leave 3 more WI so fingers crossed.

How is everyone coping with all the lovely festive treats everywhere you frickin turn? Honestly, a visit to Asda has become like 45 minutes of torture as every aisle has got some kind of Christmas chocolate/sweets/desserts etc etc

Its going to be a looooooong December!

x


----------



## NickyT75

Well done Leash! :yipee: know what you mean about Asda :rofl: it's lika an aladdins cave of synful naughties isnt it? :argh:

the next few weeks are gonna be difficult but im not gonna stress as much as I normally do & if that means having a few treats & dealing with the consequences im ok with that :) im still gonna follow plan but not as rigidly (being overly strict hasnt done me any favours lately coz my losses have all but stopped!) & will get back to full steam ahead once Xmas is over & it will hopefully be like restarting the plan so my losses might speed up again xx


----------



## LightningBugs

NickyT75 said:


> good luck Geebug!
> 
> Lightning you shouldnt be hungry hun there's loads of free foods you can have & if you say you don't want anything SW friendly then it's not actually proper hunger you are feeling & more likely to be emotional hunger/cravings because you are not eating enough of the correct things/depriving yourself of something important xx

I hadn't thought of it like that, I wonder what I'm missing in my diet or if i should take my multi vits again. I stopped taking them when I started SW as my SW diet is far healthier than my old one, but maybe I'm still lacking in something. I know I eat when I'm tired and i want the chocolate and biscuits as energy food, but I can't sleep so I'm always tired. 

Yesterday I managed to stay within the 15 syns :happydance: Helped by the fact I fell asleep putting LO to bed and didn't wake up again until after 11pm, so less snacking time and not as tired. Couldn't get back to sleep until 5am though :dohh: My only snacks were french fries (4s), cereal bar (4.5s) and an options with a glug of milk (3s) with only having 3syns all day I scraped in at 14.5syns :D Hopefully I can stick to plan now and get a loss this week.


----------



## LightningBugs

:munch: I have just made another batch of potato and leek soup and it is my best yet. I only like potato and leek or broccoli and stilton soup. Fortunately with the aid of laughing cow blue triangles I can make a low syn B+S soup which is OK, not quite the real thing but good enough. Even better my superfree is included in the bowl so no having to add veggies or salad :happydance: I didn't even put any spread on my bread today :smug: I just need someone to get me through the evenings and it will be a good week.


----------



## mumj18

Hi ladies,
Well done on the losses!!

What are you all planning to do over Xmas in regards to diet? I'm having a week, possibly two off and just going to deal with it afterwards as I can't resist all the yummy christmas goodies!!!

3lbs for me this week so hopefully get ny stone award next week which will be week 5 so pretty chuffed with that!

Have worked out if I keep losing at a minimum of 2lbs per week (unsure how realistic that is) I can lose almost 3stone altogether by my 21st in March. Will need to see how much I put on over Xmas though!!

Xx


----------



## daniellelk

HI not been on here for months, I fell of the SW wagon a while ago, but last month I joined a local meeting and got back on it and so far lost 14lb!!


----------



## mumj18

Well done :)
Welcome to the thread xx


----------



## NickyT75

Welcome back danielle & well done on your loss :)

well done to you too mumj18 :thumbup: x


----------



## mumj18

Ooo snazzy new SW mobile site xx


----------



## gingajewel

Helllllo all, i have only just realised there is a SW support thread on here lol!! I have lost 26 pound on SW so far this year annnnd two weeks a go i was voted miss slinky by my group. I had to stand up and talk about my journey infront of everyone which was scary but it felt so motivating winning the award!

This time last year i lived on microwave meals and couldnt cook at all, now i love making sw meals and it has totally transformed my life! I think i have aboyt 3 stone left to loose - im getting there slowly but surely! 

Good luck to you all and now i know the thread is here can add more to it !! XX


----------



## NickyT75

gingajewel said:


> Helllllo all, i have only just realised there is a SW support thread on here lol!! I have lost 26 pound on SW so far this year annnnd two weeks a go i was voted miss slinky by my group. I had to stand up and talk about my journey infront of everyone which was scary but it felt so motivating winning the award!
> 
> This time last year i lived on microwave meals and couldnt cook at all, now i love making sw meals and it has totally transformed my life! I think i have aboyt 3 stone left to loose - im getting there slowly but surely!
> 
> Good luck to you all and now i know the thread is here can add more to it !! XX

Welcome hun :hi: well done on your fantastic loss so far :thumbup:

reading your post made me smile coz you sound so motivated & positive & exactly like me since joining SW :happydance: im a totally different person! :)

just over a year ago my idea of cooking was opening the freezer door & putting something into the oven for 20 mins :shy: & my idea of exercise was walking the half dozen steps from my front door to my car :dohh:

Now I enjoy cooking healthy meals from scratch, can swim over a mile in one session & have just taken up running :shock: xx


----------



## gingajewel

Yay thats fab Nicky  How is running going?! Ur braver than me in the freezing cold lol! One thing i do need to work on is my exercise! In the winter my motivation is the only thing that does a runner lol!!

Yayyyy im so motivated!! When i was doing my speech for SW the other day i realised that i am now 28 and since i was 18 i have joined ten, yep TEN, different dieting clubs!! This is the first time i have stuck it out for more than a few months and i am loving it! I feel so much better about myself 

Anyway enough cheesiness lol i really must go and do some housework while LO is watching Mr maker lol!! Xx


----------



## mummymunch

Nicky your fakeaway looks lush! Do you have a recipe? Fell off wagon yesterday and had a big mac & fries (37 syns!) trying to reign it in today have had an omlette with baby corn & peppers and might do a sPag bol tonight, did diet coke chicken the other night and it was lush! 
https://i50.tinypic.com/2ldtv13.jpg


----------



## LightningBugs

I've just realised that although my loss was teeny tiny this week it had given me the 1.5st SW loss so far. 2lb to go until my total loss halfway point :)


----------



## daniellelk

Well think i'm going to change group - not really happy with my consultant, this will be the 3rd group I go to if I go too a new, may go back to my old one, but i wont be able to stay for group long which is the reason I changed :/


----------



## babydevil1989

im back.....again!! this time for good - iv had enough!

started last week and my weekly weigh in is tomorrow (i do it online!) 

(had a sneaky weigh yesterday and looks like 4lbs!!) wahoo!! 

for tea tonight i had philly pork - it was yummy!!



feeling good about SW this time and havnt even cheated this wekk i think something has clicked!!

now to catch up on the thread :wacko:


----------



## babydevil1989

also iv found swede and potato mashed together actually still tastes like mashed potato (just an easy way to get 1\3rd SF and get DS to eat swede :) )


----------



## Geebug x

weigh in day for me today but I have had an absolutely horrific week :blush:
xx


----------



## LightningBugs

Geebug x said:


> weigh in day for me today but I have had an absolutely horrific week :blush:
> xx


We can blame Sarah for us both sliding off the wagon yesterday :winkwink: Eat loads of speed stuff today, drink lots of water and hope for the best x


----------



## Geebug x

LightningBugs said:


> Geebug x said:
> 
> 
> weigh in day for me today but I have had an absolutely horrific week :blush:
> xx
> 
> 
> We can blame Sarah for us both sliding off the wagon yesterday :winkwink: Eat loads of speed stuff today, drink lots of water and hope for the best xClick to expand...

I know! 
I had a roast last night too!!

Had toast with honey and a bowl of fruit for breakfast and have tomato soup with croutons and a bowl of brocoli and swede for lunch!

Come on weightloss! :haha:

Whats that saying though? Feed a cold...


----------



## daniellelk

I should have my weigh in tonight, but going to a group later in the week. Not happy with my consultant and her comment she made. So looking at changing groups again 

GL anyone getting weighed today


----------



## mumj18

Was your consultant rude to you Danielle?


Has Bonnie11 posted recently?

I've been v bad, just ate half a large bag of crisps and loads if peanuts!!! Xx


----------



## daniellelk

I made a comment on our FB page about probably gaining weight in the next few week's because I had been put on the pill and that in the past I have gained up too 2stone in a month. My consultant commented saying that it's not the tablets it's what you eat. 
I know my body, and i know what being put on the pill has done to me before - I inboxed saying this and she completly ignored it(FB shows when a message has been seen). I know it's nothing nasty but made me feel like I was making excuse for any weight i gain in the next few weeks :( I'v done nothing but eat crap today because I just think well if someone who is supposed to help me things i'm making excuses then whats the point :(

My partner has come home late today tho and told me he's been put on shift work so will be home in a moning but not the evening, so I can now go too my first group has I have some1 too collect my son from playgroup :)


----------



## mumj18

That is a bit off. Your consultant is there to support you! Ours is so positive about everything, even gains xx


----------



## Geebug x

Stayed the same last night - didnt deserve that either as have eaten like a piggy!


----------



## mumj18

That's great hun x


----------



## gingajewel

Grrrrr went to a Christmas Market on Sunday with all intention of been good and had baileys coffee, two donuts, bacon sandwich, crisps, chocolate and a hot dog and i havent got back on it since :-( I dont know why i do it and i cant make WI this week either!

So angry with myself, am back on it 100% from tomorrow!! Not good!!


----------



## mumj18

Im the same Ginjajewel :( xx


----------



## daniellelk

I just cant get back on track :(


----------



## mummymunch

Had my first wi and lost 4.5 lbs :)


----------



## mumj18

That's fab you must be so pleased!

I really need to get back on plan xx


----------



## daniellelk

well put 4lb on at WI - then went and had a Chinese :/ 

Got tomorrow's meals planned, just got t stick to it - if I stick to it I should get the 4lb back off!


----------



## mummymunch

I had some slices of dominos :/ im doing a food diary & its helpig, and trying to meal plan, once im on the wagon im on but i stray very easily!


----------



## mumj18

0.5lb off this week. Xx,


----------



## mummymunch

Well done, 0.5 in the right direction!


----------



## daniellelk

why can't i stick at it? you would thing 4lb on would get me back into it,but no I had chinesse on way home, then today when I went for lunch, I forgot to change my chips too a jacket and forgot to change my pea's to salad. Then for tea i'v picked at some chips from chippy because I ended up watching my friends kids for her while she went to hospital with her SIL who was in labour.


----------



## mummymunch

That was today, so wake up tomorrow as a fresh day, write down what you are going to eat, even for the week. I do a food diary it really helps me look back at the day and see where i have been bad and where i can draw inspiration, you CAN get back on the wagon :)


----------



## Geebug x

Got my Size 8 work trousers on today - slightly snug but they are on!


----------



## LightningBugs

So disappointed this morning, I'm lost 1.4lb and I really wanted to lose 2 as that would have taken me to my halfway point. Still better than nothing and better than the last few weeks. It is fish and chips tonight and back on it tomorrow. 

Currently contemplating a bagel which would blow a tonne of syns, but don't NEED one, they are just there and my bacon s/w and salad was nice but I'm still a bit hungry.


----------



## Geebug x

So I just ate a cupcake, half a brownie and 5 quality street

Nice one gee!!

Ah well, I figure if I can maintain till after Xmas then fine.

Wanted to get to target my then so I could put half a stone on over Xmas :haha:

xxx


----------



## mummymunch

If you are really craving it, have it otherwise you will end up binge eating, were having carbonara for dinner tonight :) and i was norty and bought chocolate philly, might have to get one if the crackers from healthy extras list to eat it on, 4 syns for 30g i believe!


----------



## mumj18

If you're craving it you should eat it cos you'll be thinking about it all day otherwise!

Dominos night here, highlight of my week lol.

Was naughty and had an extra brown roll today as was still hungry after my first one. Considering I'm gonna eat a large double cheese pizza tonight I think a brown roll is the least of my worries though!

Hope everyone is well, great work on the losses and keep remembering tomorrow is a new day :)

Xx


----------



## Lotty

Can i ask..Do any of you ladies order Chinese or other food and then feel super guilty for ordering it ? 

I have ordered Chicken in Oyster sauce with boiled rice for tea tonight and even though its only 4.5 syns for the meal i feel guilty :(

I think it is because i havent gained any weight whilest being on this diet and im scared of doing so...Fingers crossed for Wednesday :haha: 

Hope your all doing well :hugs:


----------



## mummymunch

I ordered chinese but had fried this and fried that! I felt horrid after! Did you weigh the portion my consultant told me that an average portion from the chinese is triple the syns cause they are so big compared to the slimming world portion :s that made me feel bas just knowing that! X


----------



## Lotty

I thought the portion size would be more...not to bad as even if i triple it, it would only be 13.5 syns for the day.
I never weigh the portion either..ahh well hopefully i will still maintain or something :)

x


----------



## mumj18

Got myself organised and did an online shop and ordered butcher meat so back on track now!

Been eating Ben and Jerries though, 12.5 syns for 100g. Hope it doesn't affect me too much on Weds. Xx


----------



## Geebug x

finanlly lost my half a stone!
woo! Probably go on over Xmas mind.
xx


----------



## Lotty

Well Done Geebug :) x

I keep thinking i hope i dont gain too much over Xmas but even if i do i will try my best to loose again in Jan :) x


----------



## Squidge

Do you girls exercise whilst doing SW?


----------



## Geebug x

I try and get to the gym twice a week or gym once a week and water aerobics.
Going to try and maintain now until after Xmas - there are too many goodies around!
xxx


----------



## Lotty

Squidge said:


> Do you girls exercise whilst doing SW?

I try to but fail :dohh:

I walk everywhere..I need to do more exercize though :thumbup:


----------



## mumj18

I really need to join the gym. Pushing the double buggy whilst shopping defs counts as exercise though! :) xx


----------



## africaqueen

Just wanted to pop in and say hi and well done to everyone! 
To say i have been a disaster zone is a understatement, hence the reason iv stayed away as didnt want to drag ppl down. My best friend Jane died last month and i have been comfort eating and drinking and as a result have gained a lot of lbs. Back to the drawing board tomorrow, as had a chinese etc today as its our wedding anniversary. I am feeling huge tho and my face is bloated and horrid so has to stop! i am determined now as i feel so yuck with all the crap iv been eating xxx


----------



## Geebug x

africaqueen said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi and well done to everyone!
> To say i have been a disaster zone is a understatement, hence the reason iv stayed away as didnt want to drag ppl down. My best friend Jane died last month and i have been comfort eating and drinking and as a result have gained a lot of lbs. Back to the drawing board tomorrow, as had a chinese etc today as its our wedding anniversary. I am feeling huge tho and my face is bloated and horrid so has to stop! i am determined now as i feel so yuck with all the crap iv been eating xxx

Sorry you have had such a rough time honey :(
I know how its tough to not just binge when your feeling so low.
I was the same yesterday, I wouldnt like to imagine how many sins went down my throat :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumj18

I'm sorry for your loss AfricaQueen xx

1.5lbs off this week, so got my stone award.

Let's see how much I'll put on over Christmas though! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you girls x

Geebug- It's so hard not to comfort eat isnt it. I need to get a grip now though or at least try. Hope your ok? x

Mumj- Well done on the loss and your stone award! fantastic. We all gain a little over xmas but you will soon lose it x

Hi to everyone else.

I went shopping today and stocked up on chicken, satsumas, apples and veg etc. Gonna be good as i can as i have my operation date for 31st Jan and i want to be fitter for that. Its only minor surgery(gynae) but still a GA so want to be fit xxx


----------



## daniellelk

mange to stick to plan this week - then the weekend come :/ had KFC for inner, gone to have my stew for my tea - and it's cooked did it in slow cooker over night, but the meat doesn't look to good and now I darn't eat it! 
Got too sit through my partner eating a pizza from the take-away now while I figure out what else I can have :/


----------



## daniellelk

Is this thread not used any more? :/


----------



## Lotty

I personally forgot about it lol...I started back on SW (2nd Jan) after my 2 weeks off for christmas..I gained 13lbs over xmas which was'nt as bad i thought (i thought i would gain at least 2 stone!)..First weigh in yesterday and lost 5lb :)..How is everyone else doing ? x


----------



## lozzy21

I had my first weight in since before Christmas and i stayed the same, no idea how lol


----------



## daniellelk

I only gained 3lb xmas week then got 2 off the following week, have a total loss of 14.5lb in 12weeks now :)
Been struggling to get on plan past couple weeks but these past few days i'v been back on it :)


----------



## LightningBugs

I had been ignoring this thread as I have struggled the last month, I was doing ok until almost xmas and then with various meals out it started to slide, just after xmas I had only gained 1.5lb but then with my sons birthday and leftover party food I gained another 2lb, pizza takeaway one night added 2 more but that went again in the following 2 days thankfully. So as I really want to be back in pre pregnancy clothes in 12 weeks time I have gone for broke and joined a group today. Can't really justify spending £5/week to be weighed, but need the extra kick up the bum so will do it for a few weeks, hopefully until I get my club 10 but that depends on funds/time/motivation etc. As I am paying for it now I am more likely to stay focussed, the trouble is, the timing of the group is the only free time I get from LO which I would rather spend going for a swim or cycle, so now I have no free time to get the body magic going :(


----------



## mumj18

Only one on for me even though I've been eating like a pig! Xx


----------



## Zizzle

Ooo can I join?!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I have been crap on plan for ages so not been around much but iv been back on plan since new year and as yet iv managed to lose 6lbs so slowly but surely getting back on track.

The deli boxes of noodles and pasta are on offer in Asda today for 50p each so i stocked up and also the Alpine light bars are £1.50 a pack. Hope this thread picks up again soon with lots of determination for the new year we are in 

xxx


----------



## louisiana

hi
this is my second week back on sw. well the last time i tried it online and i didnt really get my head around it/wasnt in the right frame of mind.
so ive started classes.unfortunatly cause i do shifts it will be different ones each week.

my starting weight was 15st 13.5lbs:blush:
i lost 6lbs the first week.
so my target at the moment is my club 10 target of 14st 5lb.


----------



## africaqueen

^^ WELL DONE! 6lbs is great! I get weighed wed so hoping for another 3-4lbs off xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I joined slimming world in November and love it! I put 3 pounds on at Christmas but overall I've lost 13lb and hopeing to get my stone award on Thursday. I've had the weekend off because I felt down I only lost a pound last wk and tried really hard. Also got laid off yesterday. Back on it Monday though. 
X


----------



## sparkle05

Hello everyone :hugs:

I can't remember the last time I commented in here. It was such a long time ago :-/
Is it ok to jump back in ? :) I rejoined slimming world on January 3rd :) I lost 4lbs the first week and this week I lost another 4lbs and got slimmer of the week :) 

I'm hoping that this is it for me and I shall loose the weight this time :) I think I have got to the point that it's now or never. 

Congratulations on all your weight losses :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Well done, keep at out


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## Geebug x

Im still going strong too!
half of my weight off now, anoter 6.5 to go!
Then goin to look at possibly loosing another 7lb or not depending on how I feel xxx


----------



## sparkle05

How much have you all got to loose ? I have around 6 stone to shift :growlmad: I'm not thinking of it as 6 stone though I'm doing 7lbs at a time. I think if I thought about the 6 stone it would probably overwhelm me :-/


----------



## RaspberryK

I started off with 3st1-3st8 to lose depending on how I feel when I get there. By Thursday (10 Weeks) I'll have hopefully lost just over a stone of that. 
I break mine down to first 7lb, first stone, club 10, next stone etc.
X


----------



## sparkle05

Well done on the weight loss raspberry :) 

I think it makes it easier to have a few smaller goals :hugs:


----------



## louisiana

geebug u sound like ur doing great:thumbup:

im not sure of my target weight yet because the lightest i ever remember being was 12 and a bit st,and i know i want to get under that but not sure by how much.so im working on smaller targets just now


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure how much i want to loose, want to get off another 5 and see how i feel from there.


----------



## Pingu

I am in my second week doing SW, it is my first time following it, usually I count calories. So far I have lost 4lb, I have 9lbs to go until my goal but ideally I would like to lose a little more x


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on fab losses girls! new year, new us eh? 

What type free foods do you ladies eat? i love pasta, rice with homemade sauce with chicken and i eat a lot of veg and stuff too. I mostly use my heb on either cereal bars or wholemeal bread and my hea on milk. I am doing the EE plan as find it works best for me xxx


----------



## Geebug x

sparkle05 said:


> How much have you all got to loose ? I have around 6 stone to shift :growlmad: I'm not thinking of it as 6 stone though I'm doing 7lbs at a time. I think if I thought about the 6 stone it would probably overwhelm me :-/

I had 21lbs but I have got 7.5 off and may be happy with just loosing a stone, so going to see how things go.

xxx


----------



## louisiana

africaqueen said:


> Well done on fab losses girls! new year, new us eh?
> 
> What type free foods do you ladies eat? i love pasta, rice with homemade sauce with chicken and i eat a lot of veg and stuff too. I mostly use my heb on either cereal bars or wholemeal bread and my hea on milk. I am doing the EE plan as find it works best for me xxx


ive got some cous cous and im gonna try making it with chicken stock rather than just plain water.love having baked potatos with meals as i feel really full.
been eating loads more salads as well.
love tuna and been mixing it with 0%greek yogurt(free) and its yummy


----------



## RaspberryK

I like ALL free foods, lol. 
I literally just adapt my meals and recipes so that I use fry light instead of butter and oil, fat free fromage, quark, or yoghurt instead of cream, creme fraich, etc. 
I do feel a little limited sometimes as I don't like tomato unless its in a soup or sauce and I can't stand peppers. 
I used to eat so much cheese which i've obviously cut down and white bread. 
I had a weekend off to see if I can kick start again. My motivation at the moment is... Getting into my as yet unworn size 10 dress for my birthday in July. And being able to eat more healthy extras when I get to target. 
In all honesty I can go without crisps, sweets, choc... But I like my dairy so much. 
X


----------



## LightningBugs

Geebug x said:


> Im still going strong too!
> half of my weight off now, anoter 6.5 to go!
> Then goin to look at possibly loosing another 7lb or not depending on how I feel xxx


:cry: there will be nothing left of you hun :kiss:

I joined up 10 days ago because I was struggling to stay on track doing it myself at home, first weigh in lost 3lb and I have finally reached my halfway point overall. I have stuck to plan all week (so far) but don't think the weight is shifting this week :(


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh well done lightening bugs, some Weeks I've felt like I didn't lose and they've been my best Weeks! 
X


----------



## sparkle05

I eat loads lol.

I use my healthy A for milk and normally have my B as 2x hifi bars. I'm addicted to the rocky road ones at the moment :-/ I like to try and cram in lots of fruit and veg and I save some syns for a hot chocolate when the kids have gone to bed. 
I must say this time I am really trying to try some new recipes. 

Do any of you ladies do some body magic ? I have started to walk on the treadmill but that's as far as I have got. :wacko:

What are your favourite meals ? 

Mine I think is the SW chicken curry :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Lightning bug, you maybe surprised :thumbup: I didn't feel like I had lost anything last week. I felt bloated and fat. Infect I swapped my jeans for a pair of leggins in the hope I could show a pound lol. I had actually lost 4 :) 

:hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Fav meals spag bol, lasagne sw one is quite good. 
Beef casserole. 
Roast with any meat. 
Steak and mushrooms with salad. 
Carbonara. 
Salmon .
Homemade pizza, use wholemeal flour and count as healthy extra. 
Xx


----------



## sparkle05

We have steak and mushrooms for tea tonight :) Have you tried the steak sauce in the new magazine ? We had it last week and it's lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Geebug x

LightningBugs said:


> Geebug x said:
> 
> 
> Im still going strong too!
> half of my weight off now, anoter 6.5 to go!
> Then goin to look at possibly loosing another 7lb or not depending on how I feel xxx
> 
> 
> :cry: there will be nothing left of you hun :kiss:
> 
> I joined up 10 days ago because I was struggling to stay on track doing it myself at home, first weigh in lost 3lb and I have finally reached my halfway point overall. I have stuck to plan all week (so far) but don't think the weight is shifting this week :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Thats why Im gonna be sensible about it, see how I feel after the 6.5 because thats still a lot to get off for me. I dont want to disappear, that will make me 9st7lb

xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

sparkle05 said:


> We have steak and mushrooms for tea tonight :) Have you tried the steak sauce in the new magazine ? We had it last week and it's lovely :thumbup:

No but I think I'll get the mag on thurs...
I made fish pie off the net but the sauce split, I've heard good things about the one using quark in mag so will try that with some cheap fish I got at the end of the night at Waitrose. 
That's probably my biggest tip... Buy meat and fish on reduction and freeze. 
X


----------



## mumj18

Two off for me this week. How can I have lost over a stone but not see any difference?!

Well done on losses ladies xx


----------



## louisiana

im working on the gold option on the body magic plan.been doing pilates,zumba,jillian michaeld dvds and walking.

i def enjoy it once im in the swing of it and it makes me feel much better


----------



## RaspberryK

mumj18 said:


> Two off for me this week. How can I have lost over a stone but not see any difference?!
> 
> Well done on losses ladies xx

I don't see any difference either! 
X


----------



## mumj18

It makes it all feel pointless :(


----------



## LightningBugs

Have you been taking measurements? It might be encouraging to see the inches gown down on the tape measure even if you don't see it otherwise x


----------



## mumj18

No I haven't but that's a great idea. What measurements do you take? Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I've done measurements for hips, waist, under bust and bust. Some take thigh and arm measurements. 
I think when I fit in some old clothes I might feel different. 
X


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses ladies 

Some nice foods we are having! i love SW as so unrestricted isnt it?! 

We had white fish with mexican rice fusion (think its around 3 syns for a pyramid?) and some sweetcorn and my treat was a options hot choc  

My issue is that i don't exercise enough as my job in a call centre requires me to be 'chained' to my desk for 7 hours a day and my head is that battered when i finish my shift i end up coming home with a headache and just lying on the couch :(
I have got a Wii fit so really need to get moving in this next wk as have my surgery on the 31st and want to reduce the risk of DVT as il be inactive for a few days xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Can you walk in your lunch break? 
Also try and drink water and get eyes tested re headaches :hugs: desk jobs are miserable ! 
X


----------



## louisiana

u can get what look like bike peddles,with no bike that sit under desks would u be allowed those at ur work?

for those saying they dont feel its worth it- are u not feeling better in urself?eating healthier always makes me feel better and i know its important for me to remember this.
i know its hard when u start to feel this way so maybe read the image therapy part of ur pack and good luck:thumbup:

ive got a personal training session this afternoon then got my weigh in tonight.


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been quite de motivated this week, I didn't get kept on at my work a (was a xmas temp) and its worked super hard for them. I had been really good food wise and only lost 1.5lb last week. I had good intentions but are at my parents on sat pm so thought, oh well day off, then the next day I thought oh I'll just use my syns for cheese etc and once I started I'd eaten 6 oat cakes and a massive lump of Danish blue. So then I was like, ooh weekend off back on it Monday. Well yesterday I couldn't stop drinking milk and I are loads of nutella off the spoon although meals were ok.


----------



## RaspberryK

... Today i've had salmon egg and bread hexb and coffee but no superfree. 
Going to meet friends for coffee but going to just have tea and no cake. 
Ooh yes did I mention Friday? Skinny hot choc and muffin at bb's urgh so bad!
x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv lost two stone 4, 5 inches from my hips and dont feel any different too


----------



## RaspberryK

lozzy21 said:


> Iv lost two stone 4, 5 inches from my hips and dont feel any different too

Hey did you take any photos? I didn't take any specifically but there's a couple of me on hols in June and also in Nov at my brothers party when I first started which I'm going to print off and keep comparing... 
Already I notice my face is notably thinner looking. 

and o/t ... Thank God you also agree regarding that dh shook toddler thread, honestly I thought I was going out of my mind being in the minority... But maybe people are reluctant to say... 

X


----------



## emme

hi ladies, i'd love to join sw but am on my own with LO so have no one to have her which would make going to weigh ins etc difficult, can you get the info at your first meeting and then not go back each week? thanks xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I take my lo with me a lot, he plays happily, talks to everyone, if I leave him with dh or mil everyone is so disappointed

Xx


----------



## mumj18

Yea you can take LO.

Im being so bad. Had loads of crisps today and this week habe eaten loads of pitta breads!

Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Louisiana- As we 'hot desk' it would mean taking it into work each day and bringing it home and they are funny about personal effects in the centre too but good idea  How did your WI go? x

Raspberry- Ah im sorry you were not kept on. I hope you find something soon. Yes i do a little walk in my lunch break but its only 30 mins so cant go far and manage to fit lunch in so bit difficult really. I need to motivate myself better when i get up and when i get home but so hard in this weather! lol x

Lozzy- Well done! that is fab x

Emme- Welcome an good luck on plan x

MumJ- Tomorrow is another day. Keep at it ;-) x

AFM- I have been so good all day, but just ate a packet of beef hula hoops... Oops. Its my WI tomorrow morning so hoping iv lost at least 2lbs but hope for more  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

4lbs off for me  really happy with that xxx


----------



## mumj18

Very good hun!

My turn tonight - dreading it xx


----------



## RaspberryK

africaqueen said:


> 4lbs off for me  really happy with that xxx

Great!.

Xc


----------



## sparkle05

africaqueen said:


> 4lbs off for me  really happy with that xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well done :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls 

How did you get on MumJ? xxx


----------



## lozzy21

RaspberryK said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv lost two stone 4, 5 inches from my hips and dont feel any different too
> 
> Hey did you take any photos? I didn't take any specifically but there's a couple of me on hols in June and also in Nov at my brothers party when I first started which I'm going to print off and keep comparing...
> Already I notice my face is notably thinner looking.
> 
> and o/t ... Thank God you also agree regarding that dh shook toddler thread, honestly I thought I was going out of my mind being in the minority... But maybe people are reluctant to say...
> 
> XClick to expand...

Iv took a few and there is a difference but not a massive change.



emme said:


> hi ladies, i'd love to join sw but am on my own with LO so have no one to have her which would make going to weigh ins etc difficult, can you get the info at your first meeting and then not go back each week? thanks xx


I take Niamh with me, she just charges about and joins in with the clapping.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv done crap this week, iv hurt my back which means we have not been shopping and iv not been able to stand and cook anything. Its not as bad now so im hoping to get back into it on friday.


----------



## africaqueen

Oh no Lozzy! hope your back feels better soon! xxx


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## Geebug x

I habve 100000% followed plan this week with no slip ups AT ALL!
I have weigh in tonight and Im so nervous!


----------



## louisiana

i got slimmer of the week this week:blush:

i lost 3.5lbs so i also got my 1st half stone sticker:thumbup:

i also survived my personal training session and was told i was fitter than i had been last july.so that just means when i go back in a couple of weeks it will be actual torture!!


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ugh I put on 3.5 worse than Christmas week! Buuuut it wasn't a shock, so back on it next week. 
X


----------



## LightningBugs

I lost 2lb this week according to the SW scales, I will do my weigh in tomorrow morning as usual for my ticker. Their scale make me weigh about 4lb more than mine, probably because I am dressed and have breakfast inside me but at home I weigh myself very first thing and naked :lol:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses girls! FAB x

Raspberry- You will soon lose that x

AFM- I quit my job today. Just couldnt take the crap anymore, so i will have a lot of free time to make more effort cooking and exercising until i find another job! lol xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Congratulations on the losses ladies :happydance:

I lost 2lbs this week :) 

Hope you are all having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Sparkle! x

I was crap today. Ended up drinking a bottle of wine with my friend whilst we watched a film an then ate a creme egg and a few toffees... Eeek. Back on plan tomorrow for me. Im going to have sardines on toast for breakfast as don't really get enough oily fish.

Does anyone know which tinned soups count as a HEB or are low syn value? cos i do like tinned soup and iv got tomato, lentil and chicken soup in the cupboard xxx


----------



## LightningBugs

There are lots of soups listed in the new book 400g can baxters vegetarian country garden or 400g can heinz classic winter veg broth. Have you tried making your own soup? I make leek and potato every week or so and use just a little milk so it is 1/2 syn per portion, I freeze it and just take out at night so it is ready for the next day or defrost in microwave if you want.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ;-) yeah i do make my own soups a lot, either leek an potato or tomato but just cant beat a can of tomato or chicken now and again xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aaah girls i have CRAP! :( Feeling nervous about my operation on Thursday so been comfort eating... i have had a bar of white chocolate, some choc digestives with my cuppas and crisps amongst other things :( i will be lucky to STS this wk and AF is due tomorrow too. Hope everyone else is doing better! xxx


----------



## Lotty

I ate naughty food yesterday (4 pieces of tobelrone and some mini eggs) Oppss, went on the wii and danced for half a hour last night hoping it burnt a tiny bit of the bad food off :haha:

Good day today..made a baked bean and bacon lasange (sp?) for tea tonight Yum


----------



## sparkle05

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one :-/ I have been naughty all weekend :wacko: I have scoffed cheese, chocolate, biscuits, jam on toast and Christmas cake :wacko: I don't even like Christmas cake. I just found myself saying "yes please" when I got offered it. Did I enjoy it ? NO lol. 

I'm back on plan today :thumbup: 

Hope you are all having a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## africaqueen

Glad its not just me that has been a bit crap over the wkend! haha.
I am back on plan as from today. Had lamb on toast for breakfast and a muller light.
I'm going to make some syn free rice pudding soon too (the milk as a hea).

My operation is a laporoscopy and hystoscopy and a womb biopsy. I am very nervous so just trying to stay busy. Iv had 2 very similar op's before but im more worried about the results of this one as we need the all clear to start our 3rd IVF cycle in March xxx


----------



## Geebug x

Been trying so hard YET AGAIN on Success Express this week, so what do I go and do last night...

Drink myself through 3 cocktails and a whole bottle of wine...

Nice!


----------



## africaqueen

Geebug- Don't beat yourself up. We all go off track now and again. One evening of excess wont ruin all your hard work so onwards and upwards from now ;-) x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I got weighed this morning and was shocked to see i have actually lost 1lb! i honestly expected to of gained or at best to of STS, after all the comfort snacking iv been doing so very happy with that  xxx


----------



## Lotty

Stayed the same this week..much better than gaining lol :)

Heres to next week x


----------



## Geebug x

Thanks honey :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## RaspberryK

So nervous about tomorrow, I've been really bad again :S 
X


----------



## Geebug x

2lb loss for me!
Which is amazing seeing as Im now 4lb to target
xxx


----------



## louisiana

:happydance: well done geebug


----------



## RaspberryK

Geebug x said:


> 2lb loss for me!
> Which is amazing seeing as Im now 4lb to target
> xxx

Well done!

2.5lb loss for me, surprised as I was bad, trying extra hard this week xx


----------



## sparkle05

Well done on the losses ladies :)

-4lbs for me This week :thumbup:

I also got slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month :thumbup:

Hope your all having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

Brilliant sparkle!
X


----------



## louisiana

sparkle thats fab:thumbup:


----------



## beth_terri

Hi. I joined slimming world last week and had my first weigh in tonight... I lost 7.5lb :) :)


----------



## beth_terri

Oo so you can add to the first thread, 

Start date 29.01.2013
Start weight 14 stone 3
Current weight 13 stone 9.5
Goal weight 10 stone


----------



## RaspberryK

What a fab loss! 
X


----------



## louisiana

had my weigh in last night and i lost 3.5lbs and i got my bronze body magic award


----------



## Geebug x

Weigh in tonight after eating like a oink all week!

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on the fab losses and awards etc ladies 

Geebug- Good luck for tonight x

AFM- I was off plan last wk after my operation as was feeling bit sorry for myself, but all healed up now and everything went well so been back on track since Monday and eating lots of kiwi's, apples and pineapple as snacks  i am going to change my WI day to Monday as i get weighed at home on my digital scales anyway. Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## lozzy21

3 lb off after a few weeks of not going to group and i got my two and a half stone award!


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Lozzy xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Well done everyone! 
I lost 1.5lb but missed my first stone award by half a bloody pound. 
Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Well done Lozzy!!!

1.5 on for me last night.

Another week of success express 

xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Well done ladies :) :hugs:

1lbs loss for me this week :) 

Hope you are all ok :hugs:


----------



## LightningBugs

2lb off and my 1/2 stone award this week :happydance:

Not doing quite so well this week, I have 2 celebration meals to get through in the next few days and my mind is telling me that the week is screwed anyway so it doesn't matter what I eat now, but really I need to stick to it as much as poss the rest of the week to minimise damage. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## beth_terri

Eeek I went out last night with the girls from work. They all went for a meal but I just met them out (dedication lol) but in the way home I got cheesy chips. Feel bad now!!! I hope I'm not gona gain :/ xx


----------



## louisiana

LightningBugs said:


> 2lb off and my 1/2 stone award this week :happydance:
> 
> Not doing quite so well this week, I have 2 celebration meals to get through in the next few days and my mind is telling me that the week is screwed anyway so it doesn't matter what I eat now, but really I need to stick to it as much as poss the rest of the week to minimise damage. Tomorrow is a new day.

the week is not screwed.can u look at the menus online and get some ideas of what u could have.give the resturants a phone to see if they can do certain dishes with a different sauce or sauce on the side etc


----------



## gingajewel

:happydance:Hi ladies

Well done on all the fab weight losses! I've just about lost the Christmas weight and am hoping this year for a pound a week, which will make fifty two pound in the year!

Am feeling quite motivated at the moment, just read the new magazine and am feeling like I can do this lol!! Gotta try hey?!?!? X :dohh:


----------



## RaspberryK

You so can do this! 

X


----------



## lozzy21

My 2.5 stone comparison picture

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/25gone_zps1b9c7f97.png


----------



## RaspberryK

What a difference!
X


----------



## africaqueen

Well done on losses girls! fab x

Lozzy- Wow you can really see the difference! i will have to try and find a before and after picture of me too as quite a difference when i look at pics already but a long way to go yet. Il get there tho. We all will x

How is everyone doing this fine wkend? lol. I was super good all wk and then yesterday ended up having a chicken burger an chips in wetherspoons cos went to York for the day with my dad... Oops. On a plus side tho, i did walk around 5 miles during the course of the day so that would of helped a little. Its WI tomorrow for me so hoping to of lost at least 3lbs ideally but il be happy with any loss at all as better off than on xxx


----------



## pinklizzy

Please can I join you guys? I've never dieted before and although I know the basics, I'm a bit lost!
I don't even know how much I weigh :blush: but we want to TTC#2 this year and I want my BMI to be low enough not to have to put up with all the snotty remarks from the MW's next time!


----------



## RaspberryK

Do you think slimming world will suit you? I love it, others like calorie counting-my fitness pal is great for that. I do a bit of a mix, sw rules and watching my calories!
Xx


----------



## pinklizzy

My mum and my sister have both done SW and really liked it which is why I thought about it first. I know I would be hopeless at calorie counting and found the WW points a bit confusing too. I've looked at the nearest meetings to me but I'm still at work at the time they're held so unless I can try and finish early one day I'll be on my own doing it.
I don't actually even have scales at home-could use the 'dog scales' at work though!


----------



## RaspberryK

Lol @ dog scales!.
I like sw because I hate being hungry. 
I definitely think the meetings, even if you just go to a few to get the idea of it, are worth while.
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Pink and good luck with your diet. I love SW as like Raspberry said, you are never hungry and so much choice xxx


----------



## louisiana

hi id try to go to at least the first meeting so that u can have everything explained to u.
this is the first time ive tried sw and im finding it really good,i like not having to count calories


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Well iv just got weighed and iv lost a poxy 1lb :( i was sooo good all week an then stufed up on Saturday with that burger an chips! Grrrrr. Ah well its better than a gain and its taken my total weight loss to date to 2 stones now since i began SW which to be fair was a long while ago but my weight has been up and down a lot the past 18mths. Sooo i am happy to have 2 stones off from my heaviest weight and i am aiming to lose 2lbs this wk  Hope everyone has a good week xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

As you said at least its not a gain! A couple of Weeks I only lost 1.5lb when I'd been really good but lost more the next week, I think I run nearly a week behind...
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah sometimes works like that for me too. Weird isnt it. Also i have been err (tmi sorry) a bit constipated past few days so im wondering if that has anything to do with it. I will up the fruit intake this wk and hope for 2lbs off by next WI  How are you doing? xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm constipated at least once a month and it definitely doesn't help. 
I've been really really good this week, think I'm weighing in Friday am instead of Thursday night so I think it'll appear that i've lost more but then if I got back to evenings it's going to look like i've gained.
X


----------



## beth_terri

What do you guys snack on?? Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Beth- I mostly snack on apples, kiwi's, muller lights, strawberries and grapes. I also often use my heb to have two alpine light bars with a cuppa x


----------



## RaspberryK

I've pretty much quit snacking but I've bought Muller lights. I found chocolate and crisps too hard to just eat my syns worth.
x


----------



## beth_terri

RaspberryK said:


> I've pretty much quit snacking but I've bought Muller lights. I found chocolate and crisps too hard to just eat my syns worth.
> x

I only eat syns in cooking for the same reason. If I had something nice like biscuits, chocolate I wouldn't be able to stop!! X


----------



## LightningBugs

My morning snack is usually a banana, in the evening I have fruit (raspberries, strawberries or frozen cherries) with 3 crushed mini meringues and fat free greek yogurt. The mini meringues from the tub of 15/16 in tesco and s'bury (not checked elsewhere) are 1 syn each, meringue nests 3 each.


----------



## beth_terri

LightningBugs said:


> My morning snack is usually a banana, in the evening I have fruit (raspberries, strawberries or frozen cherries) with 3 crushed mini meringues and fat free greek yogurt. The mini meringues from the tub of 15/16 in tesco and s'bury (not checked elsewhere) are 1 syn each, meringue nests 3 each.

Have you tried quark mixed with sweetener on fruit? Its yummy!! Would be nice with meringue too x


----------



## lozzy21

If i snack in the morning or afternoon it will be on fruit but i save my syns for nice things so i might have a packet of crisps, a hifi bar or something like a curlywirly.


----------



## beth_terri

Well I lost 3lb this week. 10.5 in two weeks NOT BAD!! And I went out at the weekend so was worrying I would have gained :)

xx


----------



## LightningBugs

beth_terri said:


> LightningBugs said:
> 
> 
> My morning snack is usually a banana, in the evening I have fruit (raspberries, strawberries or frozen cherries) with 3 crushed mini meringues and fat free greek yogurt. The mini meringues from the tub of 15/16 in tesco and s'bury (not checked elsewhere) are 1 syn each, meringue nests 3 each.
> 
> Have you tried quark mixed with sweetener on fruit? Its yummy!! Would be nice with meringue too xClick to expand...

I don't eat artificial sweetener and haven't got my head round quark yet. I bought it for something once but most ended up in the bin.


----------



## africaqueen

Well done Beth  I also like quark with sweetener and strawberries. I have also added a sachet of options choc to it and that is tasty too for 2 syns xxx


----------



## africaqueen

How is everyone doing? i have been crap the past few days tbh so will of STS or even gained tomorrow. I am deffo back on plan tomorrow and im dusting the bike down and getting moving again. I am getting too lazy and i have lots of free time since i quit my job so no excuses really xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Well I weighed in Friday morning instead of Thursday night... Lost only half a pound so realistically no loss or even a gain! I did get my 1st stone award. 
Had a horrendous food weekend, need to eat only superfree til Thursday!
Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh i have been awful too :(
Got weighed this morning and STS which i expected but im still annoyed with myself.
Need to get the weight down to give next cycle of IVF a better chance and we start end of next mth :( i am getting my butt into gear as from now! Had pineapple, apple and muller light for breakfast and i am going for a long walk along the prom now  xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I had mango, apple and all bran with Muller light for breakfast and i'm going to walk to tesco and back which will be a total of 3 miles. 
Xx


----------



## beth_terri

Ive been good so Im hoping to get my stone award tomorrow!! Ill be gutted if I don't get it lol. Been walking loads this week too xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Fingers crossed then!
xx


----------



## pinklizzy

I actually weighed myself today (I had to buy some scales!) and I'm 19st 4lb :nope:
I think I've done ok, had fruit for breakfast, sw butternut squash soup for lunch and am having a jacket potato with beans and weighed out amount of cheese for dinner?
I need to be so organised to stick at I think, I work 3 longish days (8-7 with 1/2hr lunch) so can't really get my shopping done on those days and I don't drive so need to be able to carry everything I buy which can be difficult when pushing the buggy too, good work though out I suppose!


----------



## beth_terri

Didnt get my stone award :( 

I think ive been to strict on myself as I was so desperate to get my 3.5 off this week and as a result probably didnt eat enough. Oh well I know for next time! 

Still lost 2lb 

xx


----------



## RaspberryK

2lb is good, carry on the way you are and you get it next week :D 

X


----------



## mumj18

Been so naughty these past few weeks. Only lost three pounds jn three weeks. WI tonight and I'll have stayed the same if not gained. 

Need to get my head back in the game. Before xmas I was so motivated and eating way more than I am now. Now I'm naughty most days then try to make up for it by not eating on other days. Not good.

Congrats on the losses everyone xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi girls.
Well done on the losses.

I am back on plan today but struggling as one of my closest friends Kelley, died on Monday. We were friends for 27yrs and she was one of my bridesmaids. She would of been 34 next wk and leaves behind two children of 11 and 6 ;(
I am determined to try an stick to plan. Need the focus but hope i don't go off the rails with chocolate and alcohol like i usually do with grief xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

I put on half a pound this week. 

Africa queen i'm so very sorry to hear about your friend! 
Can you try some mediation or anything like that? let yourself grieve properly and try not to cope by repressing it with food and alcohol but actually let it go. 
if you slip up on the plan, don't beat yourself up, just stay again the next meal.
X


----------



## Geebug x

AQ Im so sorry to hear you have had bad news :(
Be easier on yourself, a couple of days off to help and then back on plan, sometimes a break really helps.

I lost 2.5 at group last night...look at my ticker!! :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

So sorry to hear about your friend Africaqueen :hugs:
I weighed myself this morning and I was 18.10 :wacko: Not sure if I'm weighing myself incorrectly!
I feel like I've done ok this week though, it was very tempting as we had a few reps in and they all brought cupcakes and brownies! Tomorrow I'm going on a cupcake decorating course though so will have to keep being good :winkwink:


----------



## devon_91x

Hey ladies, thinking of joining my local slimming world next week. Just wanted advice on what i can expect etc. How much weight has everyone lost in a period of time? Thanks x


----------



## beth_terri

Totally lost it today. I had a day out with the family in York. We went to splash world and ended up in Frankie and bennies for tea!! Soooooo bad. I don't think any amount of cardio will burn off what I just ate lol.

:( xx


----------



## LightningBugs

devon it really does vary from person to person. I had 4 stone to lose, I lost the first stone in 6 /7 weeks, the second took another 12 ish weeks and not got as far as the third yet. I have lost 2st5lb since sept, I followed SW at home with the books I bought of ebay until Jan, then joined group as I put on a few over xmas and couldn't get motivated again. So far at group I've lost 7.5lb. On your first visit to group the consultant will go through the plan with you and give you all you need to get going. Good luck.


----------



## RaspberryK

How is everyone doing?
I lost 1.5lb this week, much better. 
Xx


----------



## beth_terri

Well I lost the plot!! Missed group as I was too scared to get weighed lol. And the lady who runs it rang me last night haha. Dreading going to get weighed next week. Ohh and I was only 1.5lbs away from my stone :(


----------



## pinklizzy

I weighed myself this morning and I've now lost 11lb since I started 2.5 weeks ago :D
I've never stuck to anything before and feel really good that I've actually managed to lose something. I have a looong way to go but my work clothes already feel better on me!


----------



## beth_terri

Update on my last post, I weighed myself earlier thinking I was gona have put on about half a stone... I've miraculously lost half a pound :/


----------



## ZoMo

Hi ladies,

Please can I join your thread? I am doing SW for the 6th time!!!!!!! Have done it on and off for about ten years. I started at group 8 weeks ago and have lost 1 stone 3.5lbs. I have about 7 stone to lose from the start of my journey to comfortably within my healthy BMI. That seems a very long way off so I am concentrating on little goals, I have 3.5lbs to my next 1/2 stone and 6.5lbs to my Club 10. 

I also have a mad craving to eat everything around me at the moment (except free food). I think I am off to make my second baking tray full of SW chips now before I destroy the chocolate and crisps in the cupboard instead.


----------



## RaspberryK

Some great losses ladies!
i'm being strict this week, trying to lose 4lb to get my club 10.
Xx


----------



## LilyValley

Hello, I'd like to join in too please :). I've started Slimming World again to lose my baby weight, I did it 2 years ago and lost 2.5stone which I managed to keep off. Then I got pregnant and went a bit mad with the carbs :), I gained about 4 stone altogether, perhaps more as I didn't weigh myself for the whole 9 months or for a month afterwards. I was ill and hospitalised shortly after labour which got rid of a lot of the weight, when I started Slimming World at the end of January it turns out I had 3st 3lbs to lose. 

So far I've lost 8lbs which isn't great for 6 weeks really but I'm focusing on the fact it's just coming off. I'm finding it so much harder this time, night feeds are the worst for snacking and being tired makes me want to drink full fat lattes :)! I don't really have time to cook either but I know it's all about changing habits and making time. It felt so good to be at target before.

Anyway, I've rambled enough, sorry. I'm here for support and to offer support :) x


----------



## CarlyP

Hello hoping you can help me..

I want to make the slimming world bailey's cheesecake tomorrow, it says that you need 4 tbsp of baileys but i dont drink baileys so dont want to spend a fortune on a bottle just for a recipe if that makes sense, so can i buy a cheaper alternative, would the syns be the same with the replacement, it will still be an irish cream liquor but the morrisons cheap version :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Yes the syns are the same!
X


----------



## beth_terri

Weigh in tonight. 

I lost 2.5 :) 

Got my stone award and have now lost a total of 15lbs in 5 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, please may I join you? I joined Slimming World 2 weeks ago, today was my second weigh in and I got my half stone award :) x


----------



## ZoMo

Wow everyone is doing great! I am weighing in tomorrow, AF was due to start last week on weigh in day (fri) so she screwed my loss a bit, then arrived 6 days late so the evil cow has got me this week too. Also, the take away curry with nan bread, rice and a starter, 2 slices of pizza and a family bag of maltesers from the weekend may turn up! Have been staying away from home all week so I have no scales to jump on to give me an inkling of the horror I may be letting myself in for.


----------



## RaspberryK

I went back to basics counted syns measured hex was good every day and only lost half a pound :( 
Xx


----------



## Geebug x

I have 3lb until target but Im still not 'happy' 
I mean of course I feel better as I have lost 11lb but Im thinking of attempting another 7lb (so an extra 4lb until I reach target) Im doing success express this week and limitung carbs massively but has anyone else reached target and not been happy?

Thanks Girls xxx


----------



## beth_terri

I bet a lot of people get to target and aren't happy. I suppose it depends what your trying to get. 

I've still got 3 stone until ill be at target weight and I really hope ill be happy with it as I don't think ill physically be able to lose more than that and maintain it! 

X


----------



## beth_terri

RaspberryK said:


> I went back to basics counted syns measured hex was good every day and only lost half a pound :(
> Xx

Did you actually eat enough? I've always found in the past if I'm trying to be strict I restrict what I eat and never lose much doing it. Whereas if I eat loads but of the right things I lose a good few pounds x


----------



## ZoMo

Well 3lb off today! Just shows that pizza, curry and maltesers are the way forward ;)

For the ladies unhappy with their losses this week, do you really limit what you eat the day before weigh in for a bigger loss? Two ladies from my group did that, they were hungry and they gained the next day despite being really good all week! They ate normally the day before weigh in the next week and lost.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've stayed the same today :-( so still got another 1lb til I've lost my first stone.
My 30 day shred dvd arrived this morning though and I actually can't wait to start doing it!


----------



## RaspberryK

beth_terri said:


> RaspberryK said:
> 
> 
> I went back to basics counted syns measured hex was good every day and only lost half a pound :(
> Xx
> 
> Did you actually eat enough? I've always found in the past if I'm trying to be strict I restrict what I eat and never lose much doing it. Whereas if I eat loads but of the right things I lose a good few pounds xClick to expand...

I did eat enough I think, I didn't go hungry, I was between 1200 & 1600 calories per day. 
X


----------



## RaspberryK

Geebug x said:


> I have 3lb until target but Im still not 'happy'
> I mean of course I feel better as I have lost 11lb but Im thinking of attempting another 7lb (so an extra 4lb until I reach target) Im doing success express this week and limitung carbs massively but has anyone else reached target and not been happy?
> 
> Thanks Girls xxx

I have a target in mind but i'm prepared to change it up to 9lb either way depending on how I feel and clothes. I know I'll need to tone at some point too!

X


----------



## CarlyP

Hi all I joined WW last year and managed to lose a stone, but I couldn't stick to it so just before Christmas I joined SW. I found it really hard to get into and struggled the first couple of months, I 'rejoined' just over 2 weeks ago, my first weigh in I lost 6.5lbs! and my second I lost 3lb! So total 9.5lbs in 2 weeks!!

I am fully focused on it now and really enjoying it.


----------



## RaspberryK

I didn't stick to plan every day last week and put on 1.5 lb, I've mainly been good this well but I've got a feeling I won't have lost any. Getting annoyed at myself, for paying to go to a group and not sticking to the diet. I find it so hard to not go over on syns and when I snack on fruit i'm just not satisfied. I'm always thinking of the next thing i'm going to eat 5 minutes after I've eaten and I don't even think i'm really hungry. I snack on free food all day long, can't seem to stop.
Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Guess who is a target member?
x


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh well done xx


----------



## gingajewel

Well done geebug 

I have been doing slimming world for fifteen months and for the first time ever I feel like i have lost motivation. I am soooo bored of rice, pasta and sw quiche for dinner everyday! Please help me and share what you have for dinner, I'm at work but have access to a kettle and microwave.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## RaspberryK

Could you take a jacket potato to re heat? Cous cous, homemade superfree soup, re heated left overs? Its getting towards warmer weather hopefully so I like lettuce spring onion shredded with left over meat or fish mixed through. Hex b bread - sandwich, Muller light and fruit. 
X


----------



## beth_terri

What's for tea tonight?? 

I'm quite looking forward to weigh in tomorrow!!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've not had enough superfree but had hardly any syns. 
Had beef casserole for tea, jacket potato with tuna for lunch, weetabix for brekkie.
X


----------



## beth_terri

Lost 2lb at weigh in tonight. 

Total of 18lbs in 8 weeks. And I've dropped from the 14 stone bracket to the 12 bracket so that's a bloody good feeling :)


----------



## RaspberryK

That's really good, it's my weigh in tonight not too hopeful for a loss, I feel slimmer though and or was totm last week so should have lost a bit xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Well after a few crap Weeks i've lost 5lb total of 19.5lb, club 10, slimmer of the week :D so so so happy. 1.5lb to 1.5 stone.
X


----------



## mummylove

I am starting slimming world diet monday but i cant get to meetings so my MIL as gave me here details so i can get recipes off site. I made slimming world burgers last night and was lovely


----------



## CarlyP

I WI on Wednesday and lost 3.5lbs!! I got my 1st stone award plus slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month, I was over the moon (still am :))


----------



## beth_terri

CarlyP said:


> I WI on Wednesday and lost 3.5lbs!! I got my 1st stone award plus slimmer of the week and slimmer of the month, I was over the moon (still am :))

I've never been able to stay which is a shame as I would have picked up a slimmer of the week of two lol :( xx


----------



## ZoMo

I weighed in today, 3 lbs off, total of 30lbs lost since I started in January :) Very happy as it tipped me over the 2 stone loss and also into the next stone bracket down on the scales so I am seeing numbers on the scales that I havent seen in a very long time!

I need a bit of help with lunch ideas for work. I do not have a fridge or a microwave so am pretty much stuck with a cool bag and ice block. I have been taking a pasta salad with an arrabiatta coating but its getting a bit boring. I take mullerlight, hifi bars and fresh fruit but its the salad I am getting bored of. I dont really like salad but will put up with it, I just need to find inspiration for a different topping for the pasta in it please?


----------



## RaspberryK

Tuna sweetcorn in quark? 
I actually like cold stuffed jacket potato! 
Use healthy extra for bread? 
Syns for pesto, and salmon with spinach. 
Cold rice/cous cous salad? 
Healthy potato salad with 0% fromage frais? Spring onion chive etc.
Coleslaw made as above? 
Both with cold chicken, ham, etc? 
Tomato onion cucumber salad mixed almost into salsa? 
Xx


----------



## beth_terri

I lost 3lbs this week! Unexpectedly! And I got my club ten award and my 1.5 stone award :)

Takes me to 21.5lbs lost. 2 stone 9 to go!! 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi ladies, I'm restarting SW this week after losing 2 stone on it last year... I've put 1 stone back on since last June so I need to get back on it 
Hoping I can find the motivation again


----------



## RaspberryK

Good Luck! I need to " re start" even though I still go I've stalled at 20lb loss and i've still got 20lb to go.
C


----------



## pinklizzy

I need to find my motivation again too, I've got to 2 stone lost and now I'm just stuck here! I'm hoping that now the weather is starting to warm up a tiny bit that I can get out and do some exercise and snack on salads etc.


----------



## CakeCottage

I can't wait for the warm weather comes so I can get the skipping rope out ha x


----------



## lucylu79

Hi all, can I join?
Just set our date for ttc our 2nd child which will be jan14. I gained 3st with our first and I swiftly rejoined sw when lo was only 4wks old. I'm now at target and have been since early march. I'm finding it hard work as my brain has switched to naughty mode and I'm slowly getting to the high end of target, I desp want to be at the lower end for hols in July!

Looking forward to hearing all your sw stories! Xx


----------



## Geebug x

Hi all,

How we all getting on.

I reached target however have put on 3 1/2 lbs since then.

I am off the ibiza in 8 weeks so would like to lose 1lb a week till then

xx


----------



## tasha41

Hey ladies! I am trying to lose 36lbs on Slimming World. My first week I got a Slimmer of the Week award with 3.5lbs lost, and I was amazed because I think I could have definitely put more effort into it (did not go to the gym and I could have eaten better). But I'm really happy with this plan. I've lost 1lb a week since, and I've admittedly been doing awful at sticking to it, but I have been avoiding sweets/junk (minus my cookie AND chocolate bar today) so for this week my goal is to get back on track.


----------



## beth_terri

Another 3.5 this week woohoo


----------



## Kimboowee

Just bumping this up :) I started last week


----------



## netty

I am just into my 3rd week online

Lost 4 1/2 lb 1st week
then 2 last week - weigh in is on sat mornings!!


----------



## CakeCottage

Weigh in tomorrow for me, was naughty and weighed mid week and had lost 2.5 lbs. Lost 4.5 last week x


----------



## beth_terri

CakeCottage said:


> Weigh in tomorrow for me, was naughty and weighed mid week and had lost 2.5 lbs. Lost 4.5 last week x

Me too. Can't wait to get weighed tomorrow as ill definitely be getting my 2 stone award as I've lost lost at least 3 so far this week :)


----------



## netty

i am terrible and weigh myself everyday :blush:

blooming annoying!
Have started to go on the treadmill this week so hopefully that will help.
Also trying to drink more.

Good luck at weigh in


----------



## CakeCottage

beth_terri said:


> Me too. Can't wait to get weighed tomorrow as ill definitely be getting my 2 stone award as I've lost lost at least 3 so far this week :)

I'm doing it at home but only weighing myself once a week! 
Yippee on the 2 stone xx


----------



## beth_terri

4lbs off this week. Takes me to 29lbs and my 2 stone award :).


----------



## Squidge

What did you do differently Beth? I'm thinking of trying SW again, getting tired of pointing everything on WW!


----------



## Squidge

Oops forgot to day well done :)


----------



## beth_terri

Squidge said:


> What did you do differently Beth? I'm thinking of trying SW again, getting tired of pointing everything on WW!

Nothing! When I do it properly and strict I do lose well :) 

I did ww before and got fed up of pointing too. You should join us! I lost 7.5lbs my first week with the extra easy plan. 

X


----------



## Squidge

That's a great loss! I've done SW before but didn't seem to lose on EE so did green days and lost about 4-5lb in 2-3wks. I'm not really a lover of fruit either, definitely prefer veg.


----------



## CakeCottage

2.5 loss for me this week so still on 7lb lost in 2 weeks! X


----------



## Kimboowee

I had my first weigh in today after being on cambridge and I've lost 9.5lbs, over the moon!


----------



## Squidge

Decided I'm going to give SW another try, my first weigh in will be next Saturday. 

Just wondering how many of you exercise? Also, what plan are you doing? I'll probably be doing a mixture of EE & Green days and will have to eat extra veg as I'm not really a lover of fruit.


----------



## Squidge

Well done Cake & Kim.


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi girls,

I hope you dont mind me joing in :) I joined SW last week and i thought it might be nice to chat to some other peepz doing it.

Anna (WelshWarriors) - joined 13.05.13
Starting weight - 18st 3 1/2lbs
Goal - 13st
Lost so far - 5 1/2lbs


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi Welsh, good luck 

AFM: 3 lost this week woo!


----------



## beth_terri

Gained 2 this week. My first gain :( I was expecting it though x


----------



## welshwarriors

CakeCottage said:


> Hi Welsh, good luck
> 
> AFM: 3 lost this week woo!

Thanks hun x


----------



## tasha41

Lost 15lbs total- since March 27th I believe was the exact date I started. TBH I could have even done better, some days I still disregard the plan, but the most part, I stick with it, it's so easy so I have no excuse! But it's really changed the way I look at what I'm eating :)


----------



## purplespecs

Hello everyone, I'm on week two of SW and am really enjoying it so far as I never feel hungry :) I was a bit of a chocoholic before I started and I'm just wondering what is the 'best value for money' chocolate in regards to syns? I don't want to blow all my syns on a bit of chocolate but every now and then I would like to be able to treat myself. TIA :)


----------



## CakeCottage

I like a curly wurly (6 syns) just feels like it lasts that bit longer x


----------



## welshwarriors

purplespecs said:


> Hello everyone, I'm on week two of SW and am really enjoying it so far as I never feel hungry :) I was a bit of a chocoholic before I started and I'm just wondering what is the 'best value for money' chocolate in regards to syns? I don't want to blow all my syns on a bit of chocolate but every now and then I would like to be able to treat myself. TIA :)

I very much love the Weight Watchers digestive chocolate biscuits and they are only 3 1/2 syns each, so not too bad. I enjoy 2 or 3 every night. I loved chocolate and everything sweet before i started but i try to be good all day with my syns to be able to have a few biscuits in the night :)


----------



## beth_terri

Totally fallen off the wagon. Helllppppppppp


----------



## welshwarriors

beth_terri said:


> Totally fallen off the wagon. Helllppppppppp

Deep breath...tomorrow is a new day. Simply start over :flower:


----------



## CakeCottage

beth_terri said:


> Totally fallen off the wagon. Helllppppppppp

Same here, today is a new day, just reduce your syn intake to 5 a day for the rest of the week x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, dont know if anyone will remember me but i used to post a lot last year.
Well after 3 failed cycles of IVF and the loss of my 2 closest friends in the past 6mths i have gained a LOT :( Rejoined SW last week so 1st week back on it. I am determined to lose this flab, get healthy and looking good so i feel better about myself :)
I have stuck to plan 100% this week and hope to of lost 3-4lbs on Wed night at class. I have mainly been snacking on strawberries and pineapple with total 0% fat greek yogurt mixed with a tbsp sweetener when i want a sweet fix. I also eat a lot of chicken and fish and veg. As i treat i do like a dime bar or a muller choc dessert now and again as they are only 5 syns each and well worth it. Go nice with strawberries dipped in too xxx


----------



## Claire1

Hello Ladies, mind if I join?
I used to be on here a LONG time ago, but the time has come to start again! I havent really dieted since my daugther was born and have managed to lose 3 stone just by changing a few thingsm but it creaping back up again so decided on SW. I have a good 4 stone to lose to be somehwere I want to be.
I did a SW shop today and have made a quiche, and chilli. I've planned my meals for the week and most importantly the snacks! This is where I usually start to slip up if I havent got things I can grab from the fridge or a chocolate hit. Am I right in thinking Alpen light are a (b) point for 2 of them??? If so love it!!!
I tend to folllow red and green, Im old school...never had ee when I first did it, though will try and look into it.
A-Queen, I remember you!! You were really going for it when I used to follow, you had some wonderful recipes if I remember rightly?? Sorry to hear you've had some troubles recently, I hope you're feeling ok within yourself?
Oh and I am also doing it from home, but plan to join a class soon. :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Welcome Claire 

Only a lb for me this week (think star week is coming!) x


----------



## welshwarriors

On my Monday I got my 1/2 stone loss award...well chuffed and that after only 2 weeks. But tbh I've been dead naughty this week :(


----------



## welshwarriors

Hi ladies...Im well chuffed and had to share it with you all :) Since I joined SW on the 12th May I lost 18 1/2lbs and I was Slimmer of the Week 2 weeks in a row now :)


----------



## beth_terri

Your doing really well!! X


----------



## xlouloux

Hello, mind if I join in? I joined slimming world 2 weeks ago, tonight is my 3rd meeting and I've been dreadful this week, so so naughty :nope: I think I might of lost a pound but I'm convinced my scales are dodgy! The first week I lost 6lbs so hoping I will get my half a stone award tonight. 

I normally have a treat on weigh day but not tonight.

Well done welshwarriors that's amazing for just over a month, hoping to be in your shoes next month :thumbup:


----------



## CakeCottage

Well done Welsh!
Hi Lou, I'm the same, I've had a horrendous weekend! Need to get back on track!!


----------



## welshwarriors

My weekends are always horrible :/ but I'm levelling it out by lots of exercise either 20 mins of the 30 day shred plus 10 mins of weight training or 80mins exercise bike with 10 mins weight training. No pain no gain. I know I need the exercise to tone up otherwise I will have floppy skin hanging off me soon. Plus I can get away with eating 2/3 slices of pizza without seeing a gain :)


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies! Is it ok to join....again?! 

Been doing SW on and off for about 12 years! Currently 20 weeks pregnant and rejoined last week. Week has been ok though i dont think i have had enough superfree foods and ive been quite hungry which i know from experience i shouldn't be- maybe baby is having a growth spurt :wacko::shrug:

Quick Q- Does anyone know if you can have rice crispies as a b choice? :flower: xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Hi loraloo, welcome  
I don't think you can have rice crispies as a Hexb, I think because its too low in fibre? X


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks, i had a feeling it wasnt but thought i would check!

I maintained in my first week so happy with that as Ive been gaining around 1lb a week :) x


----------



## beth_terri

LoraLoo said:


> Thanks, i had a feeling it wasnt but thought i would check!
> 
> I maintained in my first week so happy with that as Ive been gaining around 1lb a week :) x

Is it hard to do it pregnant? I just wanted to eat carbs the entire time as I was soo sick lol x


----------



## LoraLoo

beth_terri said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, i had a feeling it wasnt but thought i would check!
> 
> I maintained in my first week so happy with that as Ive been gaining around 1lb a week :) x
> 
> Is it hard to do it pregnant? I just wanted to eat carbs the entire time as I was soo sick lol xClick to expand...

I left it til i was 20 weeks to go back or Id have been the same! Ive found it ok though ive been hungrier than usual! I just feel more in control of my eating now rather than using pregnancy as an excuse to just eat what i like! x


----------



## xlouloux

I lost 2lb this week and got my half a stone award, thats 8lb in total and I'm so chuffed, my size 18 trousers hang off me but my 16's are still tight lol.


----------



## lauraloo24

Hi everyone! 

I'm Laura, 28, and have 4.5 stone to lose to reach my goal weight of 9st 7lbs. My motivation is a holiday in October and also that we will start TTC our first when I've lost the weight!

I started at SW on 1st May and have lost 9lb to date - not amazing but a step in the right direction and have had events like weddings etc in that time. Wish you all the best in your weight loss efforts, SW is great isnt it?! xx


----------



## beth_terri

What do you do when you want a super weight loss boost? Xx


----------



## Kay0102

Hi everyone  I am currently expecting number 2 and joined back at slimming world week before last to put some control over what I eat this time!! First weigh in last week and lost 4 and half lb yay!! Made me feel very motivated and on it again this week! X


----------



## welshwarriors

beth_terri said:


> What do you do when you want a super weight loss boost? Xx

Lots of water, lots of exercise and lots of free food. I normally dont use more than 5 syns a day then :)


----------



## beth_terri

2off this week. Takes me to 33.5lbs. I need 1.5 off next week to get my 2.5 stone award :)


----------



## CakeCottage

New day, new start! 
I seem to be telling myself this daily these days then I go into a shop and get persuaded by the impulse buy chocolate by the tills!! Give me willpower please x


----------



## kerrie24

Hi,just found this thread!
I joined slimming world on 9th may and today I got my 1.5st award,which I am really happy with!
I managed to buy a pair of size 18 skinny jeans this weekend after being size 20-22 just a couple of months ago,and I am having to put my biggest clothes away as they hang off me.I am so happy this is working for me!


----------



## xlouloux

3 off for me the last week, 2 more pounds to go to lose a stone and I'm wearing my size 16 trousers now, they're even starting to get a bit loose around the waist, makes me smile to think just last month I couldn't even do them up! 

Well done kerrie24! That's an amazing loss x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Hey, just started sw last night..:flower:

Can I ask how long your meetings last...and does anyone just weigh and run??


----------



## staceyjc18

Hi all, mind if I join you all, I started slimming world 3 weeks ago! Lost 11 pound my first week and 8 pound the 2nd, 3rd one on Monday so will update then! x


----------



## staceyjc18

My group starts at 7.30 they normally weigh until 8 then 1 hour meeting till 9 x


----------



## kerrie24

My group is 9.15 -11am x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Jeez so it's not just mine! Fell off the wagon last night at a BBQ but back on track today...didn't expect to feel so guilty though!!


----------



## beth_terri

Had a really bad weekend. Saturday my little boy had an operation so we were in hospital all day. We had a cooked breakfast in the canteen then had a takeaway for tea as we got back too late to cook. (I would have made a packup but we had to be there super early and the day and night before I was busy sorting the house and baking my youngests birthday cake! Then yesterday it was Rory's first birthday. We had a little tea party and lots of cake!! 

X


----------



## beth_terri

I wish I had a morning group! X


----------



## staceyjc18

3.5 lb off this week x


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies, can I join please? I started last week but the weekend didnt go so well thanks to bbq's and nice weather!!

I dont go to groups just do it online because my partner works split shifts so theres no-one to look after my LO whilst I go, I feel like I'm missing out really coz I think I need the extra support so hoping you ladies can help!!

Can I just ask about super free foods? I have been looking at some meal ideas and recipes on slimming world online, and I dont get it. One suggestion is spaghetti on toast.....where's the 1/3 of superfree foods in that?? And a recipe for spaghetti bolognese and the only super free foods in the recipe is chopped tomatoes and diced onion.....am I missing something here??

And does anyone else find that it is costing them an absolute fortune in fresh veg and fruit??


----------



## Scoobys mummy

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies, can I join please? I started last week but the weekend didnt go so well thanks to bbq's and nice weather!!
> 
> I dont go to groups just do it online because my partner works split shifts so theres no-one to look after my LO whilst I go, I feel like I'm missing out really coz I think I need the extra support so hoping you ladies can help!!
> 
> Can I just ask about super free foods? I have been looking at some meal ideas and recipes on slimming world online, and I dont get it. One suggestion is spaghetti on toast.....where's the 1/3 of superfree foods in that?? And a recipe for spaghetti bolognese and the only super free foods in the recipe is chopped tomatoes and diced onion.....am I missing something here??
> 
> And does anyone else find that it is costing them an absolute fortune in fresh veg and fruit??

Firstly, this is my first week too :flower:, I am going to meetings as I wouldn't have the motivation otherwise though hubby is doing it alongside me but not going to meetings iykwim. 

Superfree...your right a lot of the recipes shown dont have a 1/3 superfree. My consultant pointed this out and said you can add lots of peppers, mushrooms etc to it. For the spaghetti one you could have a big bowl of fruit and a muller light afterwards. Hope this helps.

And lastly yes!!!a clean fortune getting started for me too, never gone through so much fruit in my life. I buy a lot of frozen veg though(Iceland/asda),even peppers and onions for omelettes can be the frozen ones, they are so handy and I can lift a handful from each bag for dinner! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for the advice scoobys mum!! They don't make it easy to understand do they?!

Think I might have to take a trip to Iceland for some frozen veggies and fruit coz I'm going through it so quickly!! I do love the fresh fruit but I bought a punnet of cherries yesterday for £3 (it was a really big punnet) and they are already gone!!


----------



## welshwarriors

I had a 1/2lbs gain this week but I really expected more lol It was my daughters 2nd birthday last week and my mum was over from Germany...so we ate out a lot, had cake etc. So im kinda chuffed that its only 1/2 pound lol


----------



## baileybubs

That's great welshwarriors! My BBQ and wine managed a 4lb gain for me eeeek!! There's gotta be something wrong there lol!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Wine is the devil!! 22 syns a bottle....


----------



## xlouloux

I go to the markets for fresh fruit and veg, I got two bags full for £9 and that lasts me and OH a good week and a half :thumbup:

Another pound and a half off for me, I did gain 2 because of eating out and a BBQ. Half a pound more and I've lost a stone!! I will be excited when I see that on the scales. :happydance: So pleased as I have a big party to go to in August, I want to be in a size 14 dress by then so I've got to focus this month :dohh:


----------



## beth_terri

I maintained this week. Expected it though as had a bad weekend. Hoping to get into a size 10 for my birthday in August so I need to pull my finger out lol x


----------



## beth_terri

^^ wow! Glad I'm not a drinker lol. The odd (and I mean odd) time I do drink its vodka and diet coke/lemonade x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

beth_terri said:


> ^^ wow! Glad I'm not a drinker lol. The odd (and I mean odd) time I do drink its vodka and diet coke/lemonade x

Oh yes, just 2.5 syns there! At our weekend BBQ hubby bought me pint bottles of bulmers cherry cider and asked why I wouldn't drink them! 14 syns a bottle!!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

First weigh in...just 1.5lb off...thought it would be more :cry:


----------



## xlouloux

That's brill Hun, don't be disheartened it's still a great loss! My sis lost nothing the first week and she tried so hard, just keep at it and you will see the results soon. I'm only losing 1-2 pound a week but everyone comments on how much smaller I look each week. Xxx


----------



## beth_terri

Scoobys mummy said:


> First weigh in...just 1.5lb off...thought it would be more :cry:

My grandma only lost 2 her first week while I lost 7.5 even though she has more weight to lose than me. Everyone loses different and you'll probably find next week you have a bigger loss xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with the other ladies, its still a loss (I gained but thats coz I was useless at the BBQ I went to lol!) you did fab and I think what beth-terri says is right, you'll probably have a bigger loss next week!

I am so struggling with all these yummy smells of BBQs in this nice weather lol!! Anyone know of any ready made lean burgers I could get my hands on lol!? I would make them myself but mine tend to fall apart!


----------



## pinklizzy

Weighed myself this morning (I do it at home rather than going to a meeting) and I've lost 3 stone since February :happydance: Really pleased to have reached my initial target weight, next target is to lose another two stone.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

pinklizzy said:


> Weighed myself this morning (I do it at home rather than going to a meeting) and I've lost 3 stone since February :happydance: Really pleased to have reached my initial target weight, next target is to lose another two stone.

Well done you!! I have to go to meetings Or I wouldn't stick to it x


----------



## Scoobys mummy

baileybubs said:


> Yeah I agree with the other ladies, its still a loss (I gained but thats coz I was useless at the BBQ I went to lol!) you did fab and I think what beth-terri says is right, you'll probably have a bigger loss next week!
> 
> I am so struggling with all these yummy smells of BBQs in this nice weather lol!! Anyone know of any ready made lean burgers I could get my hands on lol!? I would make them myself but mine tend to fall apart!

We just got some from our butcher. He swears its just extra lean mince :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Well don't pinklizzy that's amazing!!! :happydance:

Scoobys mummy, doh why didn't I think of asking a local butcher lol!! Sometimes I wonder what has happened to my brain since pregnancy!


----------



## pinklizzy

I'd quite like to go to meetings but I'm always still at work in the evenings. My OH and a friend at work are both doing it too so we keep each other motivated and my friend and I take it in turns to bring each other SW friendly lunches which is really nice-I have to take something 'good' for lunch when it's my turn and other days I don't know what I'm having until I open the lunch box! :D


----------



## baileybubs

That's pretty cool pinklizzy. My MIL does SW too so I chat to her about how we are both doing. I don't go to meetings either as they are in the evening after Emilia goes to bed and my df works evenings.


----------



## kerrie24

I lost another 4lb this week,bringing my total to 25lbs,and got my club ten award


----------



## beth_terri

I gained half a pound whoops! Having a green week this week x


----------



## welshwarriors

I lost 4lbs this week, well chuffed. Got my Club 10 aswell :) Only 2lbs until my 2stone award, fx for next week ;)


----------



## baileybubs

Well done ladies! I somehow managed to lose 3lb which is amazing considering the 2 bbqs I went to!

Anyone else struggling with the diet with this lovely weather?!!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Well done Kerrie that's ace!! Yes bailey I think we are mad doing it in summer,my consultant said last night soooo many people fall off the wagon in this season with drink and bbqs. I lost 2 lbs! That's 3.5 altogether.gonna aim to have my 1/2 stone off in the next two weeks!


----------



## beth_terri

baileybubs said:


> Well done ladies! I somehow managed to lose 3lb which is amazing considering the 2 bbqs I went to!
> 
> Anyone else struggling with the diet with this lovely weather?!!

Opposite. I don't want to cook much or eat loads so pasta salad and jackets with salad are doing quite nicely!


----------



## baileybubs

I think my downfall is the booze at bbqs! I only really drink cider and wine which are both so bad on SW!! I tried adding soda to my wine at the last BBQ but it just meant I drank it quicker!!


----------



## xlouloux

I've lost nearly 3 pound since yesterday! Mainly due to being ill and working all night lmao but I'm so glad as I've had a bad week. I kept struggling to get under 13st but now I'm 2 pound under and staying that way. Never want to see the number 13 again lol :thumbup:


----------



## beth_terri

I was like that, stuck at 12 stone then flickering a bit below then back up again. Im stuck again now at 11stone 11 :(


----------



## admiral765

Hi girls,

I am rejoining again!! :) my little boy is now 13.5 months and somehow I don't feel I can excuse my weight by telling myself I have just had a baby anymore! 
I joined last October and did well until weddings, Christmas do's and Christmas came up! I just have no willpower when I'm surrounded by nice food and drink!
Since then I struggled to get back into it and after renovating a house, moving into that house, my DH leaving me then wanting me back! The stress is out the way and I feel ready to start my weight loss journey :) I initially want to lose 2 stone and then maybe a stone more after that. I start my group next Monday. Eek! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi admiral! I'm the same with all these bbqs, all the nice food and drink around!! Makes dieting really hard work lol.


----------



## beth_terri

3 off this week :) got my 2.5 stone award and a total of 36lbs lost :)

23lbs to go!!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Excellent!! 3 off for me too... 1/2 a pound off my half stone! Nearly stripped naked to get it!


----------



## mayb_baby

I start back at SW tomorrow :)


----------



## baileybubs

Well done for the losses ladies!

I weighed myself on digital scales and they had me at 11 st 4 which is what I started at, or so I thought! Oh well I know I've lost 5lbs, even if my scales were off on my exact total weight lol!

Can I just ask something I'm confused over.....dried fruit has syn value, such as raisins and dried banana, I've been eating fruit and fibre for breakfast and using it as my HEB. So how are there no syns in it when it has raisins and dried banana? I know that it's my HEB but surely that's just the flakes that are the fibre part?? Or is it just that there are so few raisins and bananas etc that its not worth counting the syns?


----------



## Scoobys mummy

baileybubs said:


> Well done for the losses ladies!
> 
> I weighed myself on digital scales and they had me at 11 st 4 which is what I started at, or so I thought! Oh well I know I've lost 5lbs, even if my scales were off on my exact total weight lol!
> 
> Can I just ask something I'm confused over.....dried fruit has syn value, such as raisins and dried banana, I've been eating fruit and fibre for breakfast and using it as my HEB. So how are there no syns in it when it has raisins and dried banana? I know that it's my HEB but surely that's just the flakes that are the fibre part?? Or is it just that there are so few raisins and bananas etc that its not worth counting the syns?

Lol, yeah I see what you mean...I actually forgot about fruit and fibre! Yeah I think it's such a small amount it's negligible. I always use my hex for cereal,it's such a habit!! It's so unfair that bread has so many syns!


----------



## baileybubs

I know, I've ended up cutting bread out completely really, but I also have IBS which can be triggered by too much bread anyway. I have to say in Asda at the weekend I was almost drooling at the smell of freshly baked bread lol! Might have to allow myself some lovely bread when I go out for a meal next week!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Nimble is only 2 1/2 syns a slice but I can't just have 1!


----------



## baileybubs

No me neither! I'm the same with everything though, can't just have a little bit and e satisfied so its best I have none at all lol.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm starting sw on friday when we get back to Wales :happydance: 

I can't get to group as hubby's job means he has to have the car on the nights that I should be at our local group. So I'm going to do it via the internet and weigh myself every friday :D

Seriously can't wait to get started again and get this weight shifting while we get back to ttc properly again :wohoo:


----------



## beth_terri

Raisins/dried fruit can be used as B so the amount of fruit and fibre you can have is calculated accordingly :thumbup:


----------



## baileybubs

Ahhh I didn't realise they were also counted as HEB, thanks!

And hi Emmy! :hi:


----------



## EmmyReece

baileybubs said:


> And hi Emmy! :hi:

:hi:

Has anyone come across the magic pancakes yet? I'm trying them in the morning so hopefully they'll start making a regular appearance in my food diary as I'm always stuck for hexb ideas :D

https://emsyjo.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/slimming-world-syn-free-pancakes.html


----------



## beth_terri

EmmyReece said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> And hi Emmy! :hi:
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Has anyone come across the magic pancakes yet? I'm trying them in the morning so hopefully they'll start making a regular appearance in my food diary as I'm always stuck for hexb ideas :D
> 
> https://emsyjo.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/slimming-world-syn-free-pancakes.htmlClick to expand...

I think I'm the only person in my group that couldn't eat them as they were nasty lol. Every one else thinks they're delicious! X


----------



## beth_terri

Ps I always use my B on porridge :) every morning lol. Porridge packed with banana and berries xx


----------



## EmmyReece

beth_terri said:


> I think I'm the only person in my group that couldn't eat them as they were nasty lol. Every one else thinks they're delicious! X

I wasn't keen on the magic porridge people were saying about, hopefully these will be different :D


----------



## baileybubs

Ooooh I might have to give those a try!


----------



## staceyjc18

Lost 4 pound this week x


----------



## EmmyReece

staceyjc18 said:


> Lost 4 pound this week x

:happydance: that's brilliant :D


----------



## CakeCottage

Well ladies after having an extended holiday break off plan resulting in a 2lb gain (cannot believe it wasn't more!!) 
As of yesterday I am back on plan 100% 
I do SW from home as I work till 7pm most nights and its too hard to find a group near me that has a meeting after that time! 
I'm going to be posting my meals on Instagram and hash tagging slimmingworlduk! When I was on plan last I found it really helped me! X


----------



## EmmyReece

CakeCottage that sounds like a really good plan :) I bet that 2lb gain is going to be long gone very soon :hugs:

Ladies, I've just tried the sw pancakes and used a vanilla mullerlight and omg they were delicious. When they were cooking they actually smelt like doughnuts off the seafront :o Quick question though ... they filled me up fairly quickly and I had to throw a bit of one away as I had lots of strawberries too. Do we still HAVE to have 1/3 superfree with every meal? I can't remember if I read somewhere that this was the case or not :) If we didn't have to have it with our meal, I'd make sure one of my snacks during the day was superfree veg or fruit xx


----------



## baileybubs

I questioned this too Emmy, I guess as long as you are full and won't end up snacking on something bad its ok. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## EmmyReece

I think it was the porridge oats and 2 eggs that did it for me lol :D but definitely going to be having them on a regular basis I think :D


----------



## beth_terri

1lb on this week :( 

Wasn't expecting it, although I am a little constipated :(


----------



## EmmyReece

beth_terri said:


> 1lb on this week :(
> 
> Wasn't expecting it, although I am a little constipated :(

that probably explains it :hugs: fingers crossed for you for next week xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Started today :) hey guys! Xx


----------



## beth_terri

We will have to put up before and now pictures to help spur ourselves and the newbies on :) x


----------



## welshwarriors

Great idea Beth x


----------



## xlouloux

I never did take a pic before I started but I have a few I'm not proud of! I also have some of when Id lost about 10 pounds, theyre still hideous but theyre keeping me motivated so when I get the chance I will post one. I have a party to go to this weekend and I'm dreading the photos still :( my dress that I'm going to wear fits perfectly now I was so worried it would still be mega tight so its a big win for me.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

3.5lb off this week! That's my 1/2 stone sticker and a dent in my next target! Started the 30 day shred today so hoping I can blitz those 4lb this week for my stone!


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies well after doing badly on my own at home. I joined a group today and they seemed really nice.
Quick question those who do ee, what do you guys have for breakfast? I always use my b so end up getting stuck for lunch when im working...i miss my sarnies!


----------



## maisie78

Hi all hope you don't mind if I jump on. I started sw on Monday as operation ttc #2 is starting this month and I really need some weight off. I was very overweight whilst pregnant with my 1st and don't want to be quite so heavy this time. I'm 7lbs under where I was when I got pregnant so I guess that's a start :)

To start by answering a question I just saw, for breakfast I generally have a mushroom and spinach omelette with either ham, smoked mackerel or salmon on the side. This morning I didn't want eggs again though and so had a small plate of cold meat/fish (ham and smoked mackerel) with a big bowl of melon and pineapple and a mullerlight. Kept me going until lunch today :thumbup:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Claire1 said:


> Hi ladies well after doing badly on my own at home. I joined a group today and they seemed really nice.
> Quick question those who do ee, what do you guys have for breakfast? I always use my b so end up getting stuck for lunch when im working...i miss my sarnies!

Unfortunately I'm a cereal girl too so it's always frosted wheats or weetabix! The odd time I'd have eggs or something but I usually end up just synning any bread :cry:


----------



## Claire1

Thanks ladies, yes I think I'll have to syn the bread. Even if I have eggs I want toast with it. I has weta is today but I have some tuna pasta salad left so I won't waste any syns today. Thank you. 
I'm off for my sw shop, meals planned for the week so I'll be good to go!


----------



## EmmyReece

Claire1 said:


> Hi ladies well after doing badly on my own at home. I joined a group today and they seemed really nice.
> Quick question those who do ee, what do you guys have for breakfast? I always use my b so end up getting stuck for lunch when im working...i miss my sarnies!

I actually plan on using my b choice for a while until I get into the swing of things. But you could do a sw grill up (bacon, sausage, eggs, mushrooms tomatos), an omlette or even lots of fruit salad and yoghurt :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Scoobys mummy said:


> 3.5lb off this week! That's my 1/2 stone sticker and a dent in my next target! Started the 30 day shred today so hoping I can blitz those 4lb this week for my stone!

:happydance: massive well done :D

Hope you have a good week so you can get a fantastic loss next week too :thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

Umm, good shout!
Im doing pork tonight. Did anyone see the recipe on Lorraine this morning for pork- chinese style. Might give that a go but sw friendly!


----------



## mayb_baby

2lb off first week :)


----------



## staceyjc18

mayb_baby said:


> 2lb off first week :)

Well done you :happydance:

I lost 5.5 this week taking me up to total weight loss of 3stone 3lb x


----------



## pinklizzy

I managed to lose 1lb this week but I am so so bloated, I had started to get a flatter tummy but now it's massive again! I'm really hoping that I don't put on too much before my booking appointment, which seems like so far away.


----------



## EmmyReece

well done mayb_baby, staceyjc18 and pinklizzy for your losses :happydance:

I'm really excited to see how wi goes for me on friday morning :blush:


----------



## beth_terri

I've got my weigh in tonight. I've started weight training though (5 days a week pure weights with no cardio) so I've no idea if that will affect the scales or not. Hopefully not xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Crappy 1/2lb off on Thursday night. I'm blaming the 30 day shred as apparently it can slow losses down but you lose inches iykwim. I think for now I'd rather see the loss on the scale or ill revert back...back to the cross trainer just this week!


----------



## beth_terri

Scooby I don't think that's necessarily true. I certainly wouldn't give up because of it. 

I've been weight training, as in all weights, no cardio 5 days a week and managed to lose 3lbs last week. 

The 30ds has cardio in as well and isn't excessive on the weights side. The best thing to do would be to carry it on not give it up! Xx


----------



## staceyjc18

Weigh in tmoz eeekkkk x


----------



## admiral765

Me too Stacey! It's my first one! Good luck xx


----------



## baileybubs

You all make me feel lazy I don't exercise much, except walks! I really need to make some time for it!

Does anyone else really struggle when their LOs have a fussy day? Emilia is refusing to nap these last couple of days and is being very clingy, it's making it impossible for me to make a healthy meal from scratch and I'm so tempted to eat a packet of df's crisps!!


----------



## admiral765

baileybubs said:


> You all make me feel lazy I don't exercise much, except walks! I really need to make some time for it!
> 
> Does anyone else really struggle when their LOs have a fussy day? Emilia is refusing to nap these last couple of days and is being very clingy, it's making it impossible for me to make a healthy meal from scratch and I'm so tempted to eat a packet of df's crisps!!

I always make sure I have something quick to make just in case my lo is being fussy and with any meal I make I always prep whilst they are playing happily or my youngest is napping just in case they play up when it's time to make tea. If its really bad I also just wait until DH is home to start cooking so he can keep them occupied!
This is only my first week though so I'm pretty determined, ask me in a couple of months! Lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

My df works evenings and split shifts to boot so he's never here at mealtimes, I always try to make something I can quickly prepare I'm advance but not always. I did well today though, I didn't cave in to the crisps!! I grabbed an apple and thankfully Emilia did have a nap so I made a crustless quiche which was yummy and I still have 2 portions in the fridge I can just grab and eat tomorrow if she's still fussy lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Admiral is it both your children's birthdays today? Or am I misreading your tickers?


----------



## admiral765

baileybubs said:


> Admiral is it both your children's birthdays today? Or am I misreading your tickers?

Well done Hun! You sound like your doing great anyway!
I just haven't changed my tickers! Lol! My little boy turned 1 beginning of June and my little girl turned 3 mid July xx


----------



## baileybubs

Ah right lol, I thought they had the same birthday for a second lol!


----------



## admiral765

I lost 6 pounds my first week!!!!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Excellent!! I'm prayin for 3.5 this thurs for my stone!!


----------



## admiral765

Thank you :) and good luck!! xx


----------



## Raven24

im going to my first session tonight and im so excited.
can i please join this thread.
i lost 50lbs two years ago but it has slowly crept back on and then some. i think last time i did it i needed some supprt really because i just gave up.
i weight 270lbs at the moment and id like to get to around 150lbs so ive got alot to go
im 5ft 9 and a size 20


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Your very welcome...we are a friendly sort of lot!


----------



## kerrie24

I fell off the wagon and can't get back on!

I havent tried hard for 4 weeks and I still lost a half pound then another 1lb,I really wanted to lose 2st by august bank holiday when we go away but thats still another 1.5lbs off and this week I have had kebab,pizza and donuts :-(

I feel like bingeing big time!


----------



## beth_terri

1.5 off this week :) 

2.5lbs to go until I get my 3 stone award :D


----------



## Claire1

Wel done ladies. I losr 3lb in my first week, hope to do ok this week, had anight out on sat and drank 5-6 vodkas and diet cokes but had free food all day and reduced my syns since...fingers cross I lose!!!


----------



## baileybubs

kerrie24 said:


> I fell off the wagon and can't get back on!
> 
> I havent tried hard for 4 weeks and I still lost a half pound then another 1lb,I really wanted to lose 2st by august bank holiday when we go away but thats still another 1.5lbs off and this week I have had kebab,pizza and donuts :-(
> 
> I feel like bingeing big time!

I am feeling exactly the same! For the last 3 weeks I keep flipping between being so good and loving doing slimming world to completely falling off the wagon! 
I seem to be ok being good 5 days of the week but then the two days (usually my df's days off) I just can't do it! I've still managed to lose each week except one but its only been 1lb or half a pound! 

I just can't seem to focus!


----------



## kerrie24

baileybubs said:


> kerrie24 said:
> 
> 
> I fell off the wagon and can't get back on!
> 
> I havent tried hard for 4 weeks and I still lost a half pound then another 1lb,I really wanted to lose 2st by august bank holiday when we go away but thats still another 1.5lbs off and this week I have had kebab,pizza and donuts :-(
> 
> I feel like bingeing big time!
> 
> I am feeling exactly the same! For the last 3 weeks I keep flipping between being so good and loving doing slimming world to completely falling off the wagon!
> I seem to be ok being good 5 days of the week but then the two days (usually my df's days off) I just can't do it! I've still managed to lose each week except one but its only been 1lb or half a pound!
> 
> I just can't seem to focus!Click to expand...

Same!
Each week I tell myself I will have one day off then afterwards I never seem to be able to stop eating.
When I am strict and I lose more its such a good feeling but then so is enjoying nice food :blush:


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, exactly, I see the nice foods and just think oh just eat it lol!! Then as soon as I have eaten it I feel bad and wish I hadn't lol! 

Just weighed myself though and I've lost 2lb, but it's not the end of my week yet. I'm supposed to weigh in on Fridays so I've still got 2 days to mess it up!!


----------



## Raven24

really enjoyed my first night, and this is my first day at it and so far so good.


----------



## LilyValley

I'm on this thread somewhere, but I've completely fallen off the wagon :( (it might be more apt to say I've eaten the bloody wagon actually) I'm out of control, my eating has never been this bad and my self control is out of the window. I'm hoping by coming here I can keep a handle on things. 

I'm currently 12st 7lbs, I've lost 1 stone since weighing myself for the first time, post baby, in January, thanks to Slimming World. I think I gained about 4 stone altogether because I lost a lot straight after having LO due to being ill. Now I'm saddled with the rest that won't budge because of my horrible eating habits and my inability to stay away from junk food. I had a huge wake up call when i saw an old friend today, she has got back into her pre pregnancy clothes after 3 months. My LO is almost 9 months, today I was wearing my maternity jeans, which are snug. I used to use the phrase "9 months on, 9 months off" but that no longer applies. Soooo, I need to get back on the plan. I'm really disgusted with myself. 

Please add me, I'm 12st 7lbs, my target is 10st 3lbs (which was my pre-pregnancy weight) and I'd like to achieve this by December. My weigh in day is Thursday.

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Hi!! :flower: don be so hard on yourself. It's very easy to gain weight and extremely difficult to lose it! 

I lost 1 1/2lb on thurs so 2 till my stone...dunno if it'll be this week as I ate lik a pig yesterday but back in full swing today.


----------



## Raven24

first weigh in tonight and I've lost 7lb!!!! I know you always lose more the first week but I don't feel like I've starved all week like on diets in the past. fingers crossed I have a good loss next week.


----------



## baileybubs

Wow well done raven!! That's an awesome loss!! How many syns a day have you been having? 
Have the rest of you found that there is a certain amount of syns that works better for you? Coz I feel really bad if I have 15 syns in a day! 

I'm getting disheartened this week coz I've been super good and I stupidly weighed myself midweek (fri is my weigh day) and I had gained a pound. Which really annoyed me coz I had been so good (or so I thought!). Then I had a burger :shy: and I would say I felt bad after but I didn't coz it was delicious and totally worth it. 
As long as I continue being good hopefully it won't affect my weigh in too much!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

STOP WEIGHING EARLY!! It does no good for the mental state! 

I only lost 1 1/2lb last week so need 2 this week for my stone. Can't see I though as I've been picking at dds leftover crisps and sweets again when my willpower had been amazin before.


----------



## Raven24

baileybubs said:


> Wow well done raven!! That's an awesome loss!! How many syns a day have you been having?
> Have the rest of you found that there is a certain amount of syns that works better for you? Coz I feel really bad if I have 15 syns in a day!
> 
> I'm getting disheartened this week coz I've been super good and I stupidly weighed myself midweek (fri is my weigh day) and I had gained a pound. Which really annoyed me coz I had been so good (or so I thought!). Then I had a burger :shy: and I would say I felt bad after but I didn't coz it was delicious and totally worth it.
> As long as I continue being good hopefully it won't affect my weigh in too much!

ive been having between 5 and 10 but more towards the lower end really. i weight myself off and on throughout the week just to see how im doing im a weigh addict


----------



## baileybubs

Me too raven lol! Need to stop though, scoobys mummy is right, it does no good lol!

Plus I keep telling other people that sometimes you see the effect of a good week in the following weeks so I know I shouldn't pay too much attention and just keep going! 

I usually have about 7-10 syns a day (with usually one bad day l) maybe I should look at having a day or two of less syns.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

More syns = more weight loss...crazy but true!!


----------



## admiral765

I lost another 3 this week so 9lbs gone in 2 weeks! :) hoping to get my stone award in 2 weeks time then I just have 2 stone to go.
To get a good weight loss I need to stick to 5 syns, I get an ok weight loss if I have max syns which I'm still happy with. 
I do need to step away from the curly wurlys! Lol xx


----------



## baileybubs

For me it's the dark chocolate kit kats lol!


----------



## Excalibur

Hello :hi:

I hope you don't mind me joining in on your thread, I only joined Slimming World on Monday of this week and was finding it quite difficult to understand, I think I am getting the hang of it a little bit more now though, I am doing the Extra Easy plan, can't wait to see this weight drop off :happydance: 

Good luck to everyone else on your Slimming World Journey's :D <3


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Excalibur, I thought it was quite hard to understand at first but once you get the jist it's really easy.

Although making sure you get the right syn values helps unlike me who has just discovered I was counting kit kats as 4 syns but it's 5.5 argh!!
I don't understand that though coz one syn is supposed to be 20 calories, a kit Kat has 107 calories, but a packet of wotsits has 98 calories and is only 4 syns.....or maybe I've got that one wrong too!

Don't think I will have lost a lot this week, not been brilliant again lol! Although I was so proud of myself today, I went to the bakers to get df some pasties and I was sooooo tempted by a cheese and onion pasty or a yummy looking Bavarian slice, but I didn't get one yay!!


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Needed 2lb for my stone...got 1.5lb...so aggravating lol


----------



## Excalibur

Baileybubs - Hiya :hi:

I am starting to get the hang of it a little more now, I don't always have all my Syns everyday though, most of my meals are syn free. 

Eeeks, I'm sorry to hear that you thought they were less Syns than they actually were, I did that with a flavoured porridge, thought it was Syn free or very low Syns but found out once I had eaten it that it was 10+ Syns! :dohh:

There are a quite a few things that are confusing about the way Slimming World works, I think so anyway.

Yay! Well done for resisting temptation, that's great :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Scooby's mummy - I'm sure you will get there very soon, I can see how it must be aggravating though :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw scoobys mummy don't be disheartened, you'll sail past your stone target next week! Sucks though when there's only that little bit, for me I want to get below 11 stone and its taking forever (mainly coz I being so crap lol!).

And Excalibur I did that too!!! I bought some symmingtons porridge just before I started SW thinking that it was healthy but it's about 15 syns lol! Df keeps shouting at me for not eating half the cereals I had in coz they are all so bad!


----------



## admiral765

Hi Excalibur,
I may be wrong coz I only just started SW a couple of weeks but could you weigh out your porridge and use it as your healthy b option? 
It may still be a couple of syns coz its flavoured but I certainly wouldn't think it would be 10?
Could anyone else help out?
Scoobys mum that must have been so annoying! Half off your stone award though! That's gotta feel good, your so close! Xx


----------



## baileybubs

admiral765 said:


> Hi Excalibur,
> I may be wrong coz I only just started SW a couple of weeks but could you weigh out your porridge and use it as your healthy b option?
> It may still be a couple of syns coz its flavoured but I certainly wouldn't think it would be 10?
> Could anyone else help out?
> Scoobys mum that must have been so annoying! Half off your stone award though! That's gotta feel good, your so close! Xx

I was wondering that as well admiral but I've never found a clear answer. I think there are loads of sugars in them or something though so have just steered away from them.


----------



## admiral765

If noone knows you could maybe ask your SW consultant to take a look? Porridge is such a good thing to have for breakfast so it would be a shame to miss out if you could actually have it! Lol!
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Baileybubs - You would have thought that porridge would be healthy wouldn't you as it's just oats? Oh dear, I'm sorry to hear that :haha: Maybe your DF can eat them then they don't go to waste? :thumbup: 

Admiral765 - Hiya :hi:

I just bought the plain porridge oats and weighed those out instead of having the flavoured porridge. Thank you for your suggestion though.


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Plain porridge oats Are fine, 35gms is a healthy extra b.
Flavoured porridge oats are finer, more processed so aren't free,they used to be I think but they changed it.


----------



## Bababall

Hi everyone. I'm now a member of slimming world. I've been on WW before so it's going to take a while to get this plan into my head. Determined though


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Fancy seeing you here :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Gutted, I knew I'd been bad this week but I put on 2lbs!!! Not amused!
But onwards and upwards, it's given me the motivation to stop messing about and crack on with this properly!!


----------



## Excalibur

Scoobys mummy - That's exactly what I did, used the 35g of porridge oats as my healthy b :haha: 

Bababall - Hello :hi:

Good luck on your Slimming World journey :flower:

Baileybubs - I'm sorry to hear that you put on 2lbs this week, I'm sure you will lose it again in no time :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Soooo, I lost 8lbs with Slimming World this week! So so happy! Was my first week too, woohoo!!!!!! :happydance: I will be getting my half a stone award next week as my Consultant forgot to bring them this week :dohh:

My consultant is lovely and bubbly though, she came up to us at the end and asked how I was doing etc as she didn't ask me infront of the group as it means speaking up and she knows about my confidence issues etc :blush:


----------



## admiral765

Don't worry Baileybubs, you sound very determined so it will soon come off!

Omg Excalibur, that is soooo amazing! Well done! You must be thrilled :)

3rd week weigh in for me last night and I lost 3lbs :) total of 12 lbs! Going for a 2lb weight loss next week to get my stone award!!! xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well done admiral and Excalibur!! You are doing fab!!
8lbs in a week is awesome!
Admiral I'm sure you'll get your award next week Hun!

I fell off the wagon well and truly! I have sciatica and on Sunday morning I bent to pick Emilia up from her cot and my back just went! I trapped a nerve I think and I spent the day in so much pain, I could barely move but I had Emilia to look after all day so I had to force myself to move! Consequently I felt sorry for myself and failed miserably and just ate whatever I could grab which included ryvita a with cheese, Special K bars and kit kats yikes!!!

I have done this too many times now, I've given my head a wobble and I'm back on it officially from tomorrow (not today purely because my df is off work and he wants to make homemade pizzas, which will be so synful I can't even begin to count lol).


----------



## Excalibur

Admiral765 - Thank you very much and I am so pleased! :D

Well done on your weight loss too, you are doing amazing! :happydance: xx

Baileybubs - Thank you very much :D 

Eeeeeks! I'm sorry to hear about your sciatica, hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Hey everyone...got my stone sticker :happydance:
Who knew that a tiny blue sticker on my book would feel sooooo good!!
16.5lb so far so 2lb into my next target!!


----------



## baileybubs

Well done scoobys mummy! Yay for your sticker and doing so well!!

I have been looking at more fun things I can make that are low syn and syn free and it's making me really motivated! I made a gorgeous curry sauce that's syn free yesterday! So if I feel like being a but naughty I can make syn free chips and have the curry sauce with it, it will all be syn free but I will still feel like I am being naughty!

I've also found that buying ready grated cheese helps me keep within the amounts allowed. 

My worst times for being bad are in the afternoon, as I have lunch at 1-2pm then don't have tea til Emilia is in bed at about 6.30-7pm so I get really hungry. 
I got some stuff in for syn free snacks like seafood sticks, fruits and veggies etc, and loads of bachelors super pasta and rices. But is there anything else anyone can suggest? 
I eat loads of fruit as it is and I don't think an apple satisfies my appetite, whereas the super pastas and rice are filling but take time to make (even 10 mins is hard to find somedays with Emilia!) so is there anything I can get in that I can just grab?


----------



## Excalibur

Scoobys Mummy - Well done on your stone sticker! :happydance:

BaileyBubs - That is what I have started doing, buying cheese that is already grated, so much easier for weighing :D 

Typical isn't it? I started Slimming World a couple of weeks ago and I have just found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnant with baby #2! I know I can still do SW whilst pregnant but I'm worried that the 8lbs that I lost, I may put back on! I was naughty and weighed myself today and I haven't lost any more :cry:


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Awwwww congratulations :baby:


----------



## baileybubs

Awwww congrats Excalibur! Were you ttc?
That will be a lovely age gap too, that's what I am hoping for as we will be starting ttc at Christmas (which is why I am wanting to lose this weight before we start!)
Brilliant news Hun, h&h 9 months to you!

I would speak to your consultant about continuing, I think you are allowed more syns hehehe!


----------



## Excalibur

Scoobys Mummy - Thank you very much :D

BaileyBubs - Thank you very much, we were going to wait until December to TTC when Tyler turned one but we had 1 night which we were naughty and..this is where we are, it was planned, just a bit earlier than expected :D Yeah we have always wanted our babies close together in age, there will be 17 months between them. I'm sure you'll do great with the weight loss :thumbup: Thank you ever so much :flower:

Yeah I will have a word with her on Monday, I think I'm allowed 2 HE A and 2 HE B rather than one of each :thumbup:


----------



## admiral765

It's all very quiet on here! How is everyone doing?
Well I had a week off week before last but managed to maintain which was good considering what I had!
Back on it straight away though last week and hoping to get my stone award tonight. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Maintain on Thursday here too...but am emptying my freezer to make room for lovely casseroles and currys and stews for he winter.


----------



## Excalibur

I maintained my weight last week and hoping I have lost at least 1 pound tonight! Although if I maintain then that's ok I guess, better than gaining :haha:


----------



## admiral765

Keep going everyone! :)

I got my stone award after 5 weeks :) I an over the moon! Third of the way there! Woop!! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Admiral - That's great! Well done :D


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Bumping!! How are we all. I'm needing 1/2lb for 1.5 stone but keep staying th same! In fairness I haven't been majorly trying either! Just have no motivation. Been doing extra hours at work (I work at a deli/hot food counter) the goujons/baguettes are just too tempting!!


----------



## topsy

hi girls i have only just started SW can i join you pls? xxx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Your very welcome...this thread has died a little lately. What you think of sw? I've gone off the rails slightly.


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you for the bump :flower:

Well I rejoined SW after the school holidays, I have lost 17.5lb since September 4th!

I started my journey summer 2012 at 16stone 12lb, I am now 13stone 7.5lb!


----------



## topsy

Scoobys mummy said:


> Your very welcome...this thread has died a little lately. What you think of sw? I've gone off the rails slightly.

I like it :) I like that I can cook lots of family meals, one of the lovely girls on here has sent me her slimming world pack so I have something to follow now :) love it i can have treats too-Just had some french fries crisps for 4.5 syns :) whats everyone else used there syns on girlies? Sure you will soon get back to it hun.

carly-well done on your loss hun.

xxx


----------



## Scoobys mummy

Syns are always crisps and alpen lights here as I use my a and b on cereal and milk!


----------



## Bababall

Syns for me are always kit kats or curly wurlys.


----------



## topsy

I have been having curly wurlys too :) yummy xxx


----------



## CarlyP

I don't really have syns, if I do then it's sauces like mayo or BBQ on a lunch/dinner.

I can't just have 1 bag of crisps I would have to eat them all :dohh:
so I find it best not to have any lol


----------



## topsy

^^I know what you mean about the crisps hun. xxx


----------



## Starmie

Hello all. I joined SW on the 30th of October and lost 7.5lbs at my first weeks weigh in last Wednesday. Feeling really determined to lose 2 stone by Christmas and then carry on next year to lose even more!


----------



## Excalibur

I fell off the Slimming World band wagon a few weeks after I found out I was expecting baby #2, going to get straight back on it though once baby is born, need to shift some of this weight! :blush:


----------



## RaspberryK

I fell off big time. ... Going back soon, maybe xx


----------



## topsy

Well done Starmie thats fab.

Girls sure you will get back on it when the time is right for you xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all.

I joined slimming world a week ago. I went to get weighed last night and lost 5lbs! 
Still got a way to go but im in the right mindset now to shift this baby weight!
Im not sure on a weight goal yet maybe around 9st 7lbs but ill be happy back in my size 10s!


----------



## Excalibur

Topsy - I sure hope I can get back into it :blush:

Jadey - Hello :wave:

Welcome to the thread. Well done on your weight loss, that is great! :happydance:


----------



## topsy

Jadey-well done on your loss hun. xxx

Excalibur hope you are doing ok.

I went 0.5 over my syns yesterday but other than that was ok :) xxx


----------



## MrsO1987

Hi. Please can I join the thread. I started slimming world 2 weeks ago and have lost 6lb so far (3.5 first week, 2.5 tonight). Hopefully loosing weight will help me tk conceive as well as helping me feel healthier and more confident xx


----------



## CarlyP

Well done on all the losses :)

I weighed in last night and I put on 2lb, but expected it so I knew I would gain but....... My group voted me Miss Slinky 2013!!!! Couldn't believe it was very overwhelmed xx


----------



## Excalibur

Topsy - I'm not doing too bad thank you, can't wait to get back into SW and lose some of this baby weight! Hope you are ok too? 

MrsO1987 - Welcome to the thread and well done on your weight loss :happydance: 

CarlyP - Well done on being voted Miss Slinky :)


----------



## topsy

Mrs O well done on your weight loss so far :)

Carly-sure you will soon have them lbs off again and well done for being voted :)

Excalibur-thank you hun.

I been having eggs for breakfast as they full me up, what does everyone else have?

xxx


----------



## CarlyP

I sometimes have a full breakfast, quorn sausages, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes, or I have a ham and cheese toastie.


----------



## kerrie24

Back to update,I lost anpther 2.5 this week making a total of 2stone 5lbs and I got back into a fitted blouse I had before having ds2


----------



## Excalibur

Topsy - You're more than welcome hun :)

Kerrie - Well done on the weight loss! :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

carly I like the sound of your breakfast :) i am having scrambled egg and smoked salmon, with mushrooms, spinach and toms today :) 

Kerrie-well done on the loss and fitting into the top :) xxx


----------



## kerrie24

Todays breakfast I had 2 slices wm bread with ham and egg,through the week I dont get time so grab a cereal bar or fruit and have early lunch around 11.30.


----------



## Claire1

Hello, I know its been ages since anyone posted on this thread. But thought I would see if anyone is still doing it?

Anyway, I've been on and off sw for years but i'm hoping to ttc no 2 this year and want to shift as much weight as poss before summer. Who's with me???

Im currently going between ee and green days.

Today I had-
b- 2 eggs, 1 slice of nimble bread, 2 bits of bacon with fat removed and mushrooms.
L- sw quiche with peppers, mushrooms, onion and ham. I ate half of it!! will eat the rest tomorrow and also had grapes, pear and orange.
D- turkey stir fry with peppers, mushrooms onion and noodles with soy sauce and worchester sauce and chinese 5 spice.

For a snack later I will have a choc orange mullerlight....they are sooo nice!

Anyone tried mug shots? I've got some in, but haven't tried them yet.

I hope some of you are still around, its always great to have a chat and get recipes etc!


----------



## Beautywithin

Can I join please ?

had first weigh in last night and lost 7lbs :happydance:


Doing ee, and think ive got the hang of it x


----------



## Excalibur

Claire - I still stalk this thread but I'm not doing SW at the moment, going to get back on it after baby is born :D 

Beautywithin - Welcome to the thread :wave:

Well done on your weight loss, that's great! :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Wow that's great xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I need slimming world buddies lol

I'm going it alone at home as my hubby has the car the nights that our local group is on (he works nights as a carer).

I started the year trying calorie counting and am coming back to slimming world hanging my head in shame. I absolutely hated that I was having to weigh every single thing that I ate on calorie counting and definitely think I'm too lazy to do that.

I NEED to lose the weight to get my cycles going properly so we can ttc, even though we're ttc at the moment, I have long irregular cycles that definitely improve as the weight comes off.

Add to that we go on honeymoon at the beginning of June, so I'd love to get as much weight gone as possible by then :D

I've just restarted 100% today so am looking forward to weighing in next monday :happydance:


----------



## topsy

I need buddies too Emmy Reece :) This is my second attempt at slimming world too, think I have got my head around it a bit more this time :)

Good luck loosing weight for your Honeymoon hun.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thank you

I was majorly struggling with my healthy extras last time and not really wanting them, but I've figured out a way around it and have them as snacks at night time rather than me picking at rubbish and using syns :D

Good luck with your weight loss too xx


----------



## topsy

Thanks you :) Glad you found a way round it hun, I used to save my syns for snacks in the eve normally some french fries crisps :) xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Snack wise tonight I've got
2 crispbreads (3 syns)
2 dairylea triangles (hexa)
1 special k chewy delight bar (5 syns as I had a hexb of bread at lunchtime)
1 bag of special k crisps (4 syns)

And that's pretty much where most of my 12.5 syns have gone today, I used 0.5 on a mullerlight greek yoghurt :)


----------



## topsy

:thumbup:Look like you are on track hun xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks :hugs:

I really need to stick to it as we really want to move forward with ttc and at the moment we know that it's my weight affecting my cycles because of how they improve when I lose weight :nope:


----------



## topsy

Aw hun sure you will stick to it- hopefully we can all motivate each other to keep on track hun. :hugs: xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Keep it going ladies! 
I've had a bad 2 days. 
Mil is also loosing weight so I thought Sunday lunch would be ok but it was complete sabotage! 
Chicken and bacon in gravy topped with pastry, brussel sprouts fried in oil w streaky bacon and chestnuts. Two desserts... which was ok apparently as they were low fat but tonnes of sugar! 
And tea? Scones! Nothing else. 
Then today I was sick from 4am first thing I ate were a few of dh spicy wedges and then I had fish fingers for dinner. 
I hopefully will be feeling better tomorrow.
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Although I'm not currently on the Slimming World plan, I am here to support you ladies, same reason why we are all here! We can do this! :D


----------



## RaspberryK

Excalibur said:


> Although I'm not currently on the Slimming World plan, I am here to support you ladies, same reason why we are all here! We can do this! :D

What do you do? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

RaspberryK - I started Slimming World but found out I was pregnant not long after, so I have put it on hold until after the baby is born and then I will go back onto the plan, I was doing EE as I found it so much easier than the rest xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm still going, I knew I was pg when I started again. 
You can have extra hex when pregnant, I won't until I get a bit further on though xx


----------



## EmmyReece

that's actually part of the reason why I chose slimming world, that I can carry on with it when pregnant 

does it sound mad that I'm actually excited for weighing in next monday? :blush:


----------



## RaspberryK

I can't wait for tomorrow night, I usually do look forward to weigh in night, unless I think I've done badly.
I go with a work friend too so it's very social for me xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I wish I could go to our local group, but hubby has to have the car on the nights that ours is on and the nearest one after that is over 45 minutes away which includes a drive over the mountains which I refuse to do as it's a horrible road :dohh: 

So hopefully I can stick at it at home and if the worst comes to the worst I'll save up for the online membership :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Oh no we have about 10 in our local area so I can get to one another venue or day xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Does this look ok for today?

Breakfast - strawberries and mullerlight greek coconut yoghurt (0.5 syns)
Snack - banana bread from graze box (2.5 syns)
Lunch - blt on weight watchers wholemeal bread (hexb and 4 syns for olive spread and mayo)
Snack - banana and tangerine
Dinner - batchelors golden vegetable rice with morrisons bbq chicken and salad
Snack - 2 crispbreads (3 syns), 2 dairylea triangles (hexa) and special k chewy bar (5 syns)

15 syns total for today :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Looks fine. 
I've had 2 slices wholemeal toast so far today with spread.
I'll have an apple if I'm hungry before lunch. 
Lunch is baked potato with cheese ( hex ) and salad, maybe tuna if I feel like it. 
Think cod loin for dinner with spinach but not 100% decided. 
Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

My main downfall is when we go to my mum's during the day (hubby is a carer for her as well as myself and some others), she's always offering biscuits or chocolates etc so the plan is to now start taking a packed lunch with me and lots to drink ;)

Your food sounds absolutely delicious :D


----------



## RaspberryK

SoI've not got hungry yet, I'm actually not a massive eater most of the time and I've lost my appetite recently. 
Mil likes to sabotage my diets, lol! 
I found the last mmuller light in the fridge so that's afternoon snack with the Apple. 
Dinner is definitely cod loin, remembered I got sugar snap peas in tesco on sat -Green veg craving! 
I'll be syning a bit of hollandaise for the cod and coleslaw or mayo at lunch xx


----------



## topsy

looks like a good day food wise girls xxx

The Greek muller yog are they 0.5 syns each does anyone know, I had one for breakfast :)

xxx


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks.
Yes they are all 0.5 syns xx


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun, just wanted to check xxx


----------



## Claire1

Yummy, your meals sound lush. 
Is the BBQ from fresh section of frozen section in morrisons. I'd love to get some. Is if like a chicken leg or breast? 
As for me, I lost 8lb last week. 1st week. But do t think this week will be so good as had an Indian on Friday and loads of chocolates yesterday! 
Chilli for tea tonight!


----------



## EmmyReece

it's from the fresh section, should be near the sliced meats. it's basically chicken breast slices xx


----------



## Claire1

Ah ok I've seen that. Is the tikka one free as well? Yummy in salads and pasta x


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm not sure about the tikka one as I'm not too keen on spicey stuff so didn't look it up xx


----------



## Excalibur

RaspberryK - Well done on still going whilst pregnant, I was still attending for so long but once I stopped losing the weight, I lost hope, I know it's expected to gain weight whilst pregnant but I refused to pay the weekly fee's just to gain weight :dohh: xx 

Emmy - That sounds fine, also yummy :haha: 

Claire - Well done on the 8lb weight loss, that's great!


----------



## RaspberryK

Wow 8lb is fantastic! 
I didn't get hungry between meals but I used up some syns with a sauce for my cod and some pesto in the pasta I had with it. 
Dh wants me to make him a giant mince pie for pudding which lucky for me I only eat with tea or coffee. And since I don't like either at the moment that's my temptation gone. Same as with chocolate. 
Xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I lost 2.5lb this week xx


----------



## Excalibur

RaspberryK - Well done! That's great :D xx


----------



## kerrie24

I lost 2.5 this week too,3 weeks ago I lost 4.5 but the two weeks inbetween were a maintain and a half pound gain,so Im pleased this week


----------



## topsy

RK well done on your loss hun and kerri you too.

Emmy hope you are doing ok hun?

I am on a red day today, made a slimming world quiche the other night, its yummy :) xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Hoping i can slide my way back in? I stopped posting on the forum, but we're wtt so i'm back. Back on plan and wanting to try and get from 13st7lb to 9st7lb. I lost 7lb last week on my first week back on :) i've found it easy to get back into, but struggling when i cant be bothered to cook! I'm definitely an emotional eater, but very determined to lose the weight as i so want another baby!


----------



## RaspberryK

Thanks guys, I did good especially since I was ill Monday and Sunday was lunch with mil. 
Went to Milton Keynes today and had jacket potato and super free soup tonight but just don't fancy it and lost my appetite. I'll have a Muller chocolate and glass of milk for syns later xx


----------



## Excalibur

Kerrie - Well done on your weight loss :D 

Mummymunch - Hello :wave:


----------



## ZoMo

Hi ladies, haven't been on here for months. Checking back in. Been on SW for just over a year now. Loss as of weigh in this morning is 4 stone 5.5lbs. Doing the C25K workout too. Much easier than when I started it this time a year ago!


----------



## RaspberryK

Well done on your weight loss and you're nearly there xx


----------



## ZoMo

Thanks Raspberry, yep the end is getting closer. Never thought I would get this far so getting to target is actually becoming a reality rather than a dream!


----------



## Beautywithin

Loving slimming world, got my 3rd weigh in Monday, so far ive lost 9.5lbs :)


----------



## Excalibur

ZoMo - Way to go on your weight loss! Well done! That is amazing :D 

Beautywithin - 9.5lbs is great, well done! :D


----------



## topsy

Zomo-Its good to hear you are almost at your goal-I am only just starting but gives me hope I will loose some weight.

BW-thats a fab loss over 3 weeks, well done.

xxx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well I managed to stay the same my first week :dohh:

Af is just around the corner and I've been so bloated with it that I'm surprised I didn't put weight on.

Hubby has said he will put £10 for every 7lb I lose into my pot of dreams to start saving for a pushchair/travel system when we eventually need one (the one I like - Britax Affinity - isn't available in the catalogue), so that is going to be extra incentive :happydance:

Food plan for today

Breakfast - grapes and greek mullerlight (0.5 syns)
Lunch - dairylea on toast (hexa and hexb) with some tomato, cucumber and sliced chicken on the side
Snack - frozen fruit, greek mullerlight (0.5 syns) and a special k chewy bar (5 syns)
Dinner - homemade turkish style meatballs, chips (done in the actifry) and salad
Snack - low low cheese snack pack (9 syns)

Total syns - 15


----------



## topsy

Sounds like you are on the right track.

Aw your hubby sounds so supportive hun.


xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Emmy - Staying the same is better than putting on :winkwink: 

That's so sweet of your DH :cloud9:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi ladies

Could do with some advise.

I'm thinking of doing slimming world but as I don't eat anything which says its low fat, sugar free etc would there still be lots to eat 

I did it years ago, remember eating lots of muller light but as they're not hip good for I I stay away from anything low fat... Hence need to diet again :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't know, maybe not as lots of the meals swaps and cheats are low fat at sugar free so you can save syns for treats ... xx


----------



## mummymunch

Lost 4lb last week, so 11lb all together :) 
Has anyone tried the 1/2 syn doughnut?!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hmm that's what I thought, even things like mayo I would not eat low fat.

Shame as loved this diet before


----------



## RaspberryK

mummymunch said:


> Lost 4lb last week, so 11lb all together :)
> Has anyone tried the 1/2 syn doughnut?!

That's great, no What's that then? Xx


----------



## mummymunch

60g wholemeal roll (healthy extra) put a hole in the middle add tsp of jam (1/2 a syn) spray with frylight, roll in sweetener, spray again and put in 180 oven for approx 5-10m. Someone on a fb group i am on emailed slimming world hq and they said its not classed as a tweak, it's really nice too :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Sounds gross to me ha ha xx


----------



## Excalibur

Mummymunch - Well done on losing 4lbs and 11lbs altogether! :happydance:


----------



## Beautywithin

Had 3rd weigh in Monday, lost 4lbs, 13.5lbs in 3 weeks, very pleased :) 2stones to go lol 

need to try diff foods getting bored of what im having now x


----------



## Excalibur

Beautywithin - 13.5lbs in 3 weeks is amazing! Well done :D


----------



## ZoMo

Are any of you ladies doing the c25k workout alongside SW? Just did the first workout of week 4 and am so knackered am actually lying flat out on my treadmill belt whilst writing this. Weighing in tomorrow, been angelic so was hoping for a decent loss to catch up with me but am actually gaining on my scales. Exercise tends to obliterate weight loss for me but it's totally demoralising when you work so hard and the scales are evil!


----------



## RaspberryK

I don't do any exercise except the occasional walk and housework. 
I lost half a pound this week and went in jeans when I usually wear leggings xx


----------



## Excalibur

The only exercise I do is walking and we do a hell of a lot of that :haha: 

I can't wait to start my weight loss journey :D


----------



## kit10grl

I joined 3 weeks ago now. Lost 6lbs so far. Been a really rubbish week though, both kids were teething so no sleep for me and then no energy to cook or meal plan so a naughty trip to dominos (didnt even attempt to syn that one) and a trip to McD's today. Also had a couple of totally syn free days tho so hoping i might manage just staying the same rather than putting weight on again.

Had also been planning to get back on my X trainer this week but DH was supposed to skip the mattress off our old bed last week and hasnt yet and its sitting right in the way of my trainer just now. Lol Think i guilted him into moving it tomorow though as i told him he was sabotaging my good will to lose weight. He said sorry and he would get it done. lol


----------



## Excalibur

Kit10 - 6lbs is really good! Well done! I hope your DH moves the mattress soon and then you can get back on your X trainer :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi

I'm starting tomorrow

Ordered a starter pack from ebay as can't do the classes.

I'm. 9, 8 lbs and ideal is 8 stone


----------



## Excalibur

Sparkle - Welcome to the thread :wave:

I didn't know that you order the starter packs on Ebay :dohh: 

I'm thinking of rejoining on Thursday, I was going to wait until after Jayden was born but it won't hurt to start early will it? ;)


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hun I'd wait until the baby us born relax make most of it

I was going to join online, it was £60 for 3 mths..

I just bought a starter pack for £25 ebay ( new ) said you get everything you get if you went to a class, so we will see

Going to have to make it up as I go until it turns up

So might have a few questions for some of you lovely ladies


----------



## Excalibur

Sparkle - I was thinking of waiting but I have heard so many success stories from ladies who have been following the plan whilst pregnant and they still lost weight.

Wow, that is a lot considering you get your books free from group, saying that, I guess the weekly payments pay for them eventually. 

You can go on the Slimming World website aswell as get information from here, they have some great recipes :D


----------



## sparkle_1979

I've just been looking 

It seems to have changed since I did it over ten yrs ago properly

Then it was green and red only

I don't get this extra easy 

Yes I guess it will pay as I'm not doing classes, this does inc. 2 free classes mind u

How long until your due? :)


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

I'm not officially joining slimming world as I can't attend classes and can't really afford £60 for the online membership, but gonna try and do it for myself whilst pregnant to maintain my weight as much as I can (I gained 10lbs in first tri but I'm blaming Christmas lol ooops!)

Joining this thread on a recommendation from Excalibur :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle_1979

Hi I just got a starter pack ordered on ebay as I didn't want to pay for inline membership

Ladies that are clued up can u help me before my pack arrives please :)

So tomorrow 

I was going to have 

Lean bacon
Mushrooms 
Egg
1 slice of brown toast ( no butter ) 

Lunch couple slices of ham, slice of bread

Dinner is where I'm stuck
I wanted to make a syn free curry, but I don't know how much rice I can have ?

Also could I have beans if wanted with the breakfast

I'd want a bit of milk for two coffee 

How many syns have I used? I'm hoping to save them up for my weekend vino 

Thx xx


----------



## kit10grl

sparkle_1979 said:


> Hi I just got a starter pack ordered on ebay as I didn't want to pay for inline membership
> 
> Ladies that are clued up can u help me before my pack arrives please :)
> 
> So tomorrow
> 
> I was going to have
> 
> Lean bacon
> Mushrooms
> Egg
> 1 slice of brown toast ( no butter )
> 
> Lunch couple slices of ham, slice of bread
> 
> Dinner is where I'm stuck
> I wanted to make a syn free curry, but I don't know how much rice I can have ?
> 
> Also could I have beans if wanted with the breakfast
> 
> I'd want a bit of milk for two coffee
> 
> How many syns have I used? I'm hoping to save them up for my weekend vino
> 
> Thx xx

If you have wholemeal bread you can use the two slices as a healthy extra instead of syns and the beans are free so yes I can add them in. Milk is also a healthy extra if u keep in the limit they allow. Curry wise the chicken tikka masala recipe on the website is really nice and states how much rice to use in it. 

I found the planning a bit confusing the first week but it gets easier as u get going with it. The books give lots of ways to use your healthy extras etc.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks I checked and as it's extra easy I can have any amount a guess ? 

Also how many syns a day ? Thx again


----------



## kit10grl

5-15 syns per day


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks I'm going to try and keep it low.. Is there a food diary people share here ? X

I'm looking through the recipes and just can't believe you can eat this and lose weight


----------



## Excalibur

Sparkle - I have never tried Red and Green days but I think the Extra Easy Plan sounds a lot easier than Red and Green, that's just my opinion though.

I'm due on the 3rd May and have about 89 days left :D

Bailey - Hiya! Welcome to the thread :wave: :hugs: 

I decided to start my Slimming World journey today rather than wait until Thursday, I already have the books from the last time I joined so I'm going to do it myself at home, here is my starting paragraph, please will anyone correct me if I'm wrong with Syn Values or any Healthy Extra's as I'm still learning myself, thank you :)

Monday 3rd February 2014

Day 1 Of Slimming World

Start Weight - 17st 7lbs! :blush: :(

27 Weeks and 2 Days Pregnant

Breakfast - 2 Weetabix with Semi Skimmed Milk and 1 Apple (1 Healthy Option A and 1 Healthy Option B)

Dinner - 114g Beef & Tomato Pot Noodle (8 Syns)

Tea - Jacket Potato with Light Philadelphia, Pasta with Tinned Tomato's, Lean Bacon and Chicken Pieces.

Snacks - 2 Slices of Toasted Wholemeal Bread (400g) and Beans (2 Healthy Option B)


----------



## RaspberryK

Ex- is your light philly your second hexa? 
Sparkle - I've always been told with sw there's no saving syns for the weekend? 
Provided you fill 1/3 your plate with veggies from the superfree list then you can eat unlimited free foods. 
I've not been keeping my diary this week and I've been a bit off track since the weekend but I've had very little appetite so hopefully I've not done too much damage xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Oh dear think I mucked up as with a curry I only had onions in it.. I just don't fancy a plate of veggies with it x


----------



## RaspberryK

One meal won't hurt. 
You can start a meal with a salad or melon as your super free. 
Add peppers, tomatoes, various veg and mix with either your rice or curry. 
Was the sauce made from tomatoes? That counts towards your superfree xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Ok thanks I didn't realise u can have fruit first. 

I made the sauce with herbs and stock and added a little fat free yogurt

I had quite a bit of rice, honestly can't see how this is a diet :) I bet I gain


----------



## RaspberryK

It's surprising but you do lose and fast if you stick to it 100% and eat all your veggies xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks yes I'm going to up the veg and maybe lower the carbs


----------



## baileybubs

Don't worry if there wasn't much veg in the curry sparkle, I think the idea of 1/3 of the plate being veg is so that you are filling up on the veggies as they are the best food for you and least calories. As Raspberry said just eat some fruit before or after to bulk up your superfree foods.

So today will be my first day (I worked a 13 hour shift yesterday and there was no way I could have done well, plus I weigh myself on Tuesdays anyway!).
I'm 18 weeks pregnant today and my weight is 164 lbs (11 stone 10lb). I'm only 5ft 1 inch so according to my midwife my BMI is 30.8 and I should weigh closer to 8 stone. Im aiming to just maintain but I won't be upset if I go up to a max of 13 stone as that's what I went up to when carrying Emilia and I weighed less at the start of that pregnancy than this one.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Don't worry too much, you can try and just eat healthy and then hopefully not as hard to lose when you've had the baby.

Does anyone know how many syns s are in the chicken on sticks you get from the deli at the supermarkets 

I had 4 for lunch ( sweet chilli chicken )


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Yeah it was :D

Sparkle - You will be amazed at how much you can actually eat with Slimming World and still gain weight, it's amazing! :D 

Bailey - Happy 18 weeks :happydance:

I have well and truly fluffed up today! We went to Iceland and I was starving and didn't have anything to eat on me, I was that hungry, my tummy started hurting so I had to get something there and then, I ended up having an Egg Mayonnaise Sandwich on Oatmeal bread, I asked on the Facebook Slimming World group that I'm a member of if anyone knew how many Syns it was and the Sandwich was 18 Syns! Oops! Really disappointed in myself! :dohh: :(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh don't worry Excalibur, I've had massive fights with df today so been feeling sorry for myself and ate 2 bags of monster munch and 2 of my graze boxes :-( so you aren't the only one! We can do this though, and when you are pregnant and hungry you have to eat. 
Think I need to find some better less synful treats for days when I feel low lol!


----------



## kit10grl

Don't give up on the rest of the week. I caved and had dominos and a McDonalds last week and still lost a 1lb by going syn free on the other 5 days. I was so surprised. Felt like a total fraud cos it took me to my first half stone award pmsl.


----------



## RaspberryK

Ate at mil twice today so no idea on the syn value I'll just eat fruit if I'm hungry tonight, and hopefully nothing too bad tomorrow. 
I weigh less on their scales today than I did last week so I'm hopeful, if only I could shift this constipation xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

How's everyone doing ?


----------



## sparkle_1979

Could someone tell me if you think this is too much

Breakfast - poached egg, once slice of bacon. ( fat removed ) mushrooms and a slice of toast no butter

Lunch - chicken with rice and I made a syn free sauce

Dinner ill prob have a potato with some left over bolognaise that's in the fridge

I've used milk from my healthy extra in coffee

Oh and a muller light snack


----------



## RaspberryK

It's not too much but you need to have your superfree with your lunch and dinner xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Had loads of veg in them x


----------



## Excalibur

Bailey- I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one, thought I had fluffed up again today but luckily I hadn't! Just going to have a Syn free day one day and hopefully that will make up for yesterday :blush:

Kit10 - Oh I'm definitely not giving up, I'm determined to lose some of this weight :thumbup:

Raspberryk - That's the only problem with eating out isn't it? You have to watch your Syns :blush:

Sparkle - I don't think that's too much at all :)


----------



## sparkle_1979

So ladies what do you have when you eat out? I'm not too worried at the moment because my husband is on an oil rig so I don't really go out a great deal but when he's home he likes to eat out a fair bit.

Suppose if I stick to fish and a jacket potatoe I'll be fine. I'm worried though as you never know what oils, dressings your supposedly healthy meal arrives with


----------



## RaspberryK

Steak and salad! 
Jacket potato. 
I maintained this week xx


----------



## baileybubs

Just ask for them to be cooked without oil or as little oil as possible. Although you never know if you have a nasty type of chef that would do the opposite (my df is a chef and he's great but he says he knows some chefs that aren't!). 

Any meat that comes with potatoes (not mashed or roast) is good, and veg or salad (no dressing). I find when eating out that chicken is the best meat for being lean however it's rare to find it plain (it's usually smothered in some sort of delicious but fatty sauce or cheese lol!).


----------



## sparkle_1979

Thanks ladies. Yes steak is good as often it's with a sauce on the side.

I prob will be best to stick with home cooking for a while

Just had a cheeky jump on the scales ( said I wouldn't ) and I'm 9.6 so that's 1lbs off.. I had a right binge at the weekend ( as you do before starting a diet ) so maybe this week I wont lost much more.


----------



## sparkle_1979

Have I been really naughty eating these

I had 4 I thought they would have been really low but now I'm not sure 
I've searched everywhere but I can't see

https://www.waitrose.com/shop/HeaderSearchCmd?searchTerm=Satay&defaultSearch=GR&search=


Taste the difference chicken satay 50p


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - That's good that you maintained, at least you didn't gain :thumbup:

I am expecting to have maintained or gained when I weigh myself on Monday as I have messed up a few times :(


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm ok with a maintain especially being pregnant, struggling to eat and constipated :blush: 
Xx


----------



## kit10grl

Love slimming world. DH has been feeling a bit put out with the 'dietfood' so tonight we are having French onion soup and toasted cheesy bread followed by paprika pork and rice followed by chocolate orange mousse. All for only 9.5 syns lol I can't wait. And I completed my bronze bodymagic award yesterday on line so hoping for a really good loss this week. 

With the body magic online do u justmention to your consultant at class u did it and they give ur award or do they not have stickers and things for that?


----------



## RaspberryK

They have stickers and certificates, just mention it, don't know if they want you to do your exercise diary before you get the award though. 
Dinner sounds lovely. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - I think I would be ok with a maintain to be honest, I will be very surprised if I have lost though! :blush: 

Kit10 - Well done on completing your bronze body magic award :thumbup: 

I'm thinking of going to group on Thursday, would help me a lot and give me more determination I think :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Going to group really helps xx


----------



## kit10grl

Definitely going to group helps. Gotten lots of recipe ideas that way. Including. Tonniightts. Chhickenn. Korma food 1 syn.


----------



## sparkle_1979

The currys are so good. I've had them twice this week. I never would have imagined eating curry on a diet x


----------



## Excalibur

I suppose going to group helps with determination aswell as you have stickers and awards to look forward to :haha:


----------



## sparkle_1979

How u all doing ? 

My weekend was not great but better than normal.. Way too much wine but I didn't eat much junk


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been really good this week except maybe not eating enough. 
I've got a fridge full of fruit to snack on but I can't face it. 
Xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Well done :) 

It's so much easier when you have the right food in. Today I've struggled as I'm waiting for sainsuburys tomorrow

Back on track. I'm still down 2lb on the week and it's been time of the mth too x


----------



## RaspberryK

That's pretty good! 
I'm feeling fat so not too hopeful. 
It was really hard when I had loads of stuff in the freezer, rather than planning and shopping for sw specific food. 
Xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

Yes I've still got quite a lot of things that's a big no no in the house

Oh is back this week for a month so I'll fatten him up on it :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sparkle - Sorry to hear that your weekend wasn't too great.

Raspberry - Sorry to hear that you don't feel up to eating :( 

According to our scales, I have lost 3lbs in the last week! :happydance:


----------



## sparkle_1979

That's a good loss :)


----------



## RaspberryK

Yep feed all the naughties to dh and kids! 
I'm going to cut up all my fruit tomorrow and hopefully pick little and often. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sparkle - Thank you :D


----------



## sparkle_1979

RaspberryK said:


> Yep feed all the naughties to dh and kids!
> I'm going to cut up all my fruit tomorrow and hopefully pick little and often.
> Xx


That's what I do. I have it all washed and ready at hand

I've got some alpen light coming. I've not have chocolate in a week. I've never gone this long :cry:


----------



## RaspberryK

Hot chocolate is fairly low syn xx


----------



## sparkle_1979

I ordered some of the options ones so if I need my fix that should do the job x


----------



## RaspberryK

How's everyone? 
I lost 1.5lb this week xx


----------



## kit10grl

I maintained this week. Was using up the freezer stock of stuff that wasn't cooked healthily so not over surprised. Fingers crossed for next week


----------



## sparkle_1979

Well done

I'm not doing great really but better than normal. I've had 15 syns today


----------



## RaspberryK

I've had a day off today xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Well done on the 1.5lbs weight loss :D xx

Kit10 - Maintaining is good :thumbup:

I haven't really been following the plan to be honest so I'm expecting to have gained when I weigh myself on Monday!


----------



## RaspberryK

RaspberryK said:


> I've had a day off today xx

And today. Whoops. 

Back on it with loads of superfree this week. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Enjoy all your super free foods this week :thumbup: xx


----------



## RaspberryK

I will do, I had courgettes and leeks with my salmon tonight, butternut squash with my cod tomorrow and Green beans maybe. 
I just did the food shop and picked up loads of nice things. 
Cauliflower - which I think is in season! 
Strangely I'm not fancying much fruit but I'm working tomorrow and quite like the prepared fruit packets in the vending machines there and I might see if the range in store is better than where I went today. 
I'm picky with fruit though. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Sounds good to me :D xx


----------



## Jess812

Hi everyone. Im Jess & been doing SW for almost 2 and half years! I lost 5.5st as of Jan '13 but gained about a stone back from playing around, birthdays, holidays, knee surgery, then when i finally got back on track to lose what i gained i got my BFP!! lol. So been up/down with pregnancy too. 

im trying to lose/maintain now through rest of pregnancy if possible. but dont mind gains when i know ive had a good week as i know its pregnancy related :)

I weigh at class on tues evenings too... So pretty nervous for tomorrow!! x


----------



## RaspberryK

I weigh on Wednesday pm but thinking of swapping. 
I've not put on at all since bfp so pleased. 
Xx


----------



## kit10grl

3lbs loss for me today! Happy with that.


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hello :wave:

Welcome to the thread. Wow, that is a fantastic weight loss! :thumbup: 

Kit10 - Way to go on the 3lbs loss! :happydance:


----------



## RaspberryK

Maintain this week xx


----------



## Jess812

well on Tues i had a 0.5lb gain which is good considering had valentines meal out and then 3 course meal at frankie & bennys on the saturday! oops...


----------



## kit10grl

Another 1 1\2 for me tonight. Its slowly coming off.


----------



## Excalibur

Kit - Well done on your 1 1/2lbs weight loss! :D


----------



## dutiful23

Hi I've just joined sw and I've lost 8 lbs only 6st 1.5lbs to go lol


----------



## Excalibur

Dutiful - Hello, welcome to the thread :wave:

Well done on your weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

Bad week for me I didn't weight in and probably won't next week either. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - I'm sorry to hear that, I hope everything is ok? :hugs:

I haven't been on the plan to be honest, think I am just going to wait until after Jayden is born and then try again xx


----------



## RaspberryK

It will be but I can't focus on anything because I've miscarried. 
Hey don't give up, you can still loosely follow the plan maybe 5 days a week? 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - I'm so sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs: 

I just can't stick to the plan at the moment as I'm constantly hungry :blush: :( xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Excalibur said:


> Raspberry - I'm so sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs:
> 
> I just can't stick to the plan at the moment as I'm constantly hungry :blush: :( xx

Thank you.

I know what you mean, like you can eat unlimited certain stuff but sometimes it just doesn't curb the hunger xc


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - You're welcome :hugs:

That's exactly what I mean hun, I have a high BMI aswell so I just never seem to get full xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, can I join. I'm Rachel, did slimming world a couple of years ago and lost 1 1/2st in 3 months, mainly maintained till after our wedding. Then fell pregnant and had my little girl 12 weeks ago. 
Re-joined last night and want to shift at least 3 stone (fingers crossed)


----------



## RaspberryK

Good luck Rachel! 

Excalibur- how is your hunger? 

I'm not on track yet... but I will. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Rachy - Welcome to thread :wave:

That's great that you lost 1 1/2 stone in 3 months, well done! 

Congratulations on your new bundle of joy.

Good luck on your weight loss journey, I'm sure you will do great :D

Raspberry - I am still almost constantly hungry :blush:

Take as long as you need, there is no rush :hugs: xx


----------



## kirstybumx3

Hi all :)
Not sure how active this thread is. 
I have an almost 9 month old little boy. I was size 8/10 pre pregnancy, had LO at 32 weeks and didn't eat the whole time he was in NICU, got straight back into my size 10s. As soon as LO came home I pigged out, I'm suddenly finding myself needing size 16 clothes and I am ashamed of myself. 
So back to slimming world for me, I just hope I have the motivation to stick at it. 
3 stone to lose and I'm starting now!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Kirsty - Hiya, welcome to the thread :wave:

I wish you the best of luck on your weight loss journey, I'm sure you will do amazing :D


----------



## rachybaby85

Sorry i've not been on,been soooo busy. Anyhoo I somehow managed to put on 1lb in my first week, NOT happy. I did so well with no cheating at all, yet I put on weight?!! Hubby lost 6lb and we ate the same!! 
So I'm trying to stay positive this week and up my syns to see if that makes a difference, as I was only having 5-6 daily. Fingers crossed.
How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Jess812

well feeling depressed with my gains. I gained 16lb before pregnancy and just got back on track when i found out i was pregnant.....

now 28+3 ive gained about 20.5lbs too! :( feels like all my hard work is been undone (and im been 100% on plan!! just not losing.)


----------



## kerrie24

Im doing rubbish! Since christmas I have had one good loss of 4.5lb,a couple of 1-2lbs and then eith maintains or small gains.I cant get into the right mentality.
I feel like giving up but I know within the year I will regain all the weight I have lost (2st9 now)


----------



## Excalibur

Rachy - Definitely make sure you have all of your Syns, that is what helps with the weight loss :thumbup: 

Jess - Don't worry too much, just think of your bundle of joy that you will soon have in your arms :cloud9:

Kerrie - Maintains and small gains aren't too bad, the weight will come off eventually, I know how you feel about giving up though, I gave up myself until after Jayden is born, hopefully I will see better results then :)


----------



## RaspberryK

I put on 3lb in the last 2 weeks and I'm not surprised, was completely off plan. Not too bad today and on it 100% as of tomorrow xx


----------



## kit10grl

I had a really bad week two weeks ago, it was that time of the month and i ate rubbish all week, including a donner kebab. Unsurprisingly i put on a 1 and a half. So went at it super good last week eating syn free meals and stuff and lost 5lbs! Was so pleased. Doing ok this week but dont think i will beat my 5lbs loss lol. 1st stone gone just three moreish to go


----------



## Jess812

Excalibur said:


> Rachy - Definitely make sure you have all of your Syns, that is what helps with the weight loss :thumbup:
> 
> Jess - Don't worry too much, just think of your bundle of joy that you will soon have in your arms :cloud9:
> 
> Kerrie - Maintains and small gains aren't too bad, the weight will come off eventually, I know how you feel about giving up though, I gave up myself until after Jayden is born, hopefully I will see better results then :)

Thanks, Its just so hard as i almost had gastric bypass, but backed out and did SW. Lost 5.5st which im exstatic about. I just didnt realize id gain so much back :nope:



kit10grl said:


> I had a really bad week two weeks ago, it was that time of the month and i ate rubbish all week, including a donner kebab. Unsurprisingly i put on a 1 and a half. So went at it super good last week eating syn free meals and stuff and lost 5lbs! Was so pleased. Doing ok this week but dont think i will beat my 5lbs loss lol. 1st stone gone just three moreish to go

wow thats amazing, well done! i did have a few huge gains as i was a pig and so naughty with food, which i then did lose 3-4lb week after but it was still a gain as id put 5-6lb on the week before lol


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - It's totally understandable that you have been off plan, I hope you are feeling better :hugs: xx 

Kit10 - I think star week gives us an excuse to eat rubbish :haha: Way to go on the 5lbs loss though! :thumbup:

Jess - You're welcome. I think Slimming World was a much better choice than a Gastric Bypass to be honest, that's just my opinion though and well done you for making that decision, it couldn't have been easy.


----------



## RaspberryK

I'm definitely feeling a lot better, thank you! My last scan tomorrow morning -hopefully. 
Not been 100% on plan buuuut hopefully better than last week and I've got a house full of healthy food.
Weigh in tomorrow night. Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Really glad to hear that you are feeling better :hugs: xx


----------



## kit10grl

Another 2lbs for me last week so i'm officially 1/4 of the way to target. yay


----------



## RaspberryK

I lost 1.5lb this week. But need to knuckle down and actually eat properly this week. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Kit10 - Well done you! :D

Raspberry - Way to go on the 1.5lb weight loss! :D xx


----------



## maybababyin13

Hi Ladies, I hope its ok to joing this thread. I had my 12 week booking in scan last week and was told I will need a glucose test at 28 weeks to test for gestatinal diabetes all because of my weight - Im currently 90Kg. So midwife suggsted if I really wanted to maintain my current weight during pregnancy or even lose a little I should join Slimming World. So I did.

I need to go shopping tonight to prepare but the plan looks brilliant with loads of variety and you can eat so much so fingers crossed I can stick to it!


----------



## RaspberryK

I've been rubbish and not eaten proper meals and not had enough superfree so I maintained this week. 
If you need any help with the plan maybababy then let me know - do you have your extra book with the healthy extras you can have? 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Maybababy - Hiya :wave:

Welcome to the thread. Good luck on your weight loss journey, I'm sure you will do great! :D

Raspberry - A maintain is better than a gain :thumbup:


----------



## RaspberryK

It sure is and I've started off on a good day today. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - I'm really glad to hear that. I hope you are feeling a little better now :hugs: xx


----------



## cherrished

Hi everyone,

Hope I'm okay to join this thread, was looking for a weight group
Support, I've recently just joined slimming world
I'm on my 2nd week and get weighed in Tuesday, struggling a little but getting there, I lost 8.5lb in my first week (think your first is the best) I was 14.7 and half I'm now 13.13, my goal is 10 and half stone got a long journey ahead of me and it's scary just wanted to join a group
For support & advice xx 

Carla xx


----------



## RaspberryK

Hi lovely, good luck with your weight loss! 
Guess what ladies? I maintained AGAIN! 
xx


----------



## Excalibur

Cherrished - Welcome to the thread and good luck on your weight loss journey :wave:

That's great that you lost 8.5lbs on your first week, well done! :D 

Raspberry - Like I have said previously, a maintain is better than a gain :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Hi ladies. I joined once before but lost my way. I'm back again trying to shift. A little before Ttc number 2! I've done my plan and shop for the week so should be good!


----------



## Excalibur

Claire - Hiya :wave:

Welcome back and I wish you all the best on your weight loss journey :D


----------



## kit10grl

Have just tried my first salted caramel hifi bar. :cloud9: They are lush.

Only a half pound loss for me tonight but still a loss so its all fine


----------



## Claire1

Thank you! 

Can anyone tell me if aldi wholemeal pitta breads are a heb? 

I tend to have 2 x heb so end up syning Wettabix or pitta unless I'm on a green day or red day.


----------



## Reedy

I've started back again after gaining 2 stone after my 2nd baby (he's 18 months now) 

I cant seem to find out what snacks are free like the mugshots or savory rice, is there a list anywhere that I can have a look at because it doesn't really say anything in my book x


----------



## kit10grl

Ive not seen a list but our consultant gives us info about free snacks each week. you could also look at lifeline online or on the app as it lists the syns for stuff on there too. I have found that quite handy if i am out and tempted lol i can remind myself how many syns are in stuff.


----------



## RaspberryK

Think you can get a book with all free things in. 

I lost 1.5lb this week. 
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Raspberry - Way to go on the 1.5lb weight loss :D xx


----------



## lola_90

Bump x


----------



## welshwarriors

I started my SW journey 20 months ago and lost about 60lbs so far. I officially rejoined 2 weeks ago. The first week I lost 5lbs, going to my weigh in tomorrow morning. Scared! Cause this week was rubbish and I literally wanted to eat 24/7 :(


----------

